# Nu Stuff-Thread



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Mai 2004)

so ich teste das jetzt einfach mal, es gibt ja auch einen new vid thread................hier kommt einfach alles rein, was es neues an parts, klamoten(von koxx z.B.), oder ähnlichem gibt......


Ich fange mal an:
Es gibt jetzt die Echo reifen auch für 26" 





was haltet ihr denn davon? ich bin da eher skeptisch, was den grip angeht!!.......


----------



## Berliner Team T (27. Mai 2004)

haha n1 aber woher haste das alte bild ausgekramt??
soweit ich weiss gibt es den schon sehr lange  ich selber fahre auch nen 
echo mantel vorne, auch wenn der etwas schwer is aber vom profil her
find ich den richtig klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (27. Mai 2004)

ich nehme alles zurück habe gerade gesehen das die anscheinend ne neu auflage davon haben aber ehrlich gesagt sieht der genauso aus 
wie der alte nur halt nicht mit ner roten-braunen seitenwand sondern ner schwarzen mit weissen streifen!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Mai 2004)

dat is jetzt der selbe wie beim 20".......


----------



## robs (27. Mai 2004)

Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich mir davon nen Satz fürs Training hole, denn die TryAll-Reifen sind so weich, dass die sich abnutzen wie Radiergummi...  

Mich würde mal ein Vergleich mit dem Ignitor oder Larsen TT interessieren, denn die sind ja deutlich billiger.


----------



## Adonai (29. Mai 2004)

also auf die echo reifen fürs 26" hätt ich auch richtig bock die hab ich neulich erst bei www.trialmarkt.de gesehen und so teuer sind die auch wieder nicht und das bike wird einem 20" immer ähnlicher


----------



## Sanitoeter (29. Mai 2004)

sieht doch nice aus...

nur, was haltet ihr von den try-all 20" felgen (die aufgebohrten??)  brauch noch dringend vorn und hinten neue...

sollte ich mir denn auch die monty Mäntel holen, oder die echo?? mir wurde gesagt, die monty wären vom grip her besser


----------



## Berliner Team T (30. Mai 2004)

Hi was haltet ihr von den Rahmen von RB Design?? sind glaube ich in
zusammen arbeit mit den coustellier gemacht worden hier mal nen bild




ich hoffe es klappt!!
wenn ja hier noch eins


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Mai 2004)

sieht doch schick aus, man könnte nur mal dezentere farben nehmen, is mir zu krell.


----------



## Levelboss (30. Mai 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> sieht doch nice aus...
> 
> nur, was haltet ihr von den try-all 20" felgen (die aufgebohrten??)  brauch noch dringend vorn und hinten neue...
> 
> sollte ich mir denn auch die monty Mäntel holen, oder die echo?? mir wurde gesagt, die monty wären vom grip her besser



Die Try-All Felgen sind schön breit, aber schlecht verarbeitet. Sonst sind die aber in Ordnung.

Hol Dir die Try-All Reifen, die sind tausendmal besser als Monty oder Echo!


----------



## robs (30. Mai 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Hol Dir die Try-All Reifen, die sind tausendmal besser als Monty oder Echo!




Richtig, aber zum Training oder City einfach zu weich, die sind weg wie nix.



Also den Rahmen da find ich echt nett und zwar auch in den Farben, besonders das Rot find ich scharf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (30. Mai 2004)

Richtig, aber zum Training oder City einfach zu weich, die sind weg wie nix.

gibt es überhaupt zu weiche reifen  
jeder reifen der geil hält fährt sich halt ein bisschen schneller ab, kann man nich ändern und es ist doch auch doof wenn man nen reifen hat, den man 10 jahre fahren kann  aber nich hält


----------



## robs (30. Mai 2004)

Aber wenn ich zweimal im Jahr einen Satz Reifen brauche und dafür stolze 66 Euro berappen muss ist mir das zu viel.

Also einen Trainings-Satz der vielleicht nicht gaanz so gut grippt und bei Wettkämpfen die guten ruff. Dann funzt auch im Wettkampf alles


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Mai 2004)

also ich will jetzt keine seitenlange diskusion anfangen, aber ich finde das quatsch beim training n anderes setup zu fahren, als beim wettkampf.......
Max


----------



## tobsen (1. Juni 2004)

Neue HS33

http://www.section7.co.uk/news.pl?170


----------



## Bwana (1. Juni 2004)

sieht ja gar nich mal schlecht aus!



> For those of you running canti bosses, the other big innovation is the introduction of the Evo 2 mounting system. Running a similar device to the 2004 Magura RAT-Booster (designed for some 2004 Manitou suspension forks), the evo 2 mount has two big advantages over the current Evolution mounts. First it appears to do away with the elbows which were harder to set accuratley on the 2004 adapters, and it sets the position of adapters to be exactly parallel, leaving all the adjustment in the ball-and-socket join around the slave cylinder. It also acts as a huge four-bolt brake booster too which should aid brake feel. As you can see in the pictures, the QR function is preserved.


find ich auch nich schlecht


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. Juni 2004)

noch hässlicher gings wohl nich mehr!!!also mir gefällt die überhaupt nicht.... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (1. Juni 2004)

ich finde die jaa mal voll stylisch, die können jaa mal einiges........vor allem der bremshebel.......


----------



## tobsen (1. Juni 2004)

sieht aus wie n kinderspielzeug


----------



## konrad (1. Juni 2004)

also ich find den neuen hebel garnich so schlecht.ich würd ihn aber erstmal probefahrn bevor ich ihn näher bewerte.vielleicht hätten sich die maguratüftler auch eher was vom RB-hebel abschaun können...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Juni 2004)

ich find den Hebel top geil!!!! aba wie du.......der sieht wenigstens mal cool aus!! wenn der hält und nicht nach 2tagen ausläuft.....ttop!!!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. Juni 2004)

achja, es gibt jaa sogar nen 26" rahmen mit unterschutzplatte.
und zwar den Koxx S6XX 26".
denn kenne ich ja noch gar nicht, wie ist der denn so????
fährt den irgend jemand???


----------



## Levelboss (2. Juni 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> achja, es gibt jaa sogar nen 26" rahmen mit unterschutzplatte.
> und zwar den Koxx S6XX 26".
> denn kenne ich ja noch gar nicht, wie ist der denn so????
> fährt den irgend jemand???



Der Rahmen ist wirklich ganz neu, den gibt's schon mindestens ein Jahr.  

Angelo Berlin fährt einen S6XX.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (3. Juni 2004)

Ja also die Tatsache, dass der nen Bashguard hat iss schon ziemlich geil. Allerdings hat der Rahmen mehrere Nachteile: 

1. Die Kettenstreben sind mit 400 mm ziemlich lang
2. Der Radstand ist dennoch relativ kurz, fragt mich jetzt nicht wie kurz...
3. Das Teil wiegt mal schlappe 2,61 Kg mit Unterbodenplatte

Also eigentlich soll das Teil ja so ne Trial/Street Mischung, ist allerdings zum Streeten denkbar ungeeignet. Er fährt sich schon wien Trialrahmen und macht nen ziemlich massiven Eindruck. Naja ich wollt halt Satteloption (inzwischen nicht mehr) und Cantisockel. Der Bashguard ist halt n zusätzlicher Gimmick den ich alerdings nicht mehr missen möchte. Naja die Levelboss Geo hätte dem Rahmen schon gut getan. Ansonsten gibts da ja noch das Planet X Newjackflash mit Bashguard, hat aber auch ne ähnlich schlechte Geo.

Fazit: Gäbe es ein Levelboss mit Cantis würd ichs gegen den S6XX eintauschen!


----------



## Schlingsi (3. Juni 2004)

PURE 2004     -     1085


----------



## tobsen (3. Juni 2004)

welch innovation


----------



## matthias,wandel (3. Juni 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> welch innovation



na dann schau dir ma den PURE aufkleber genauer an, die ham den innovativ--verändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (6. Juni 2004)

die neuen freilauf rockringe von Try All


----------



## matthias,wandel (6. Juni 2004)

da frag ich mich doch klatt warum die das try all logo draufdrucken um im nachhineien wieder wegzuschneiden....wahrscheinlich wäre er ohne diesen weiteren aufwand zu billig


----------



## matthias,wandel (6. Juni 2004)

angeblich bringen die koxx leute neue bars raus....mit dickeren wanddurchmesser und in neuen farben


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Juni 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich bringen die koxx leute neue bars raus....mit dickeren wanddurchmesser



Stimmt auch, ist aber genau so wie die jetztigen von geo und so, haben nur Wandstärke/Durchmesser bei der Klemmung weiter nach Außen gezogen.


----------



## Berliner Team T (7. Juni 2004)




----------



## johnny.winter (7. Juni 2004)

Gibt es auf der Homepage von denen Details zu dem Rahmen? Bei mir funzt die Seite nicht - muss erst rausfinden warum.

offtopic:
Schreib doch mal was über Deinen Pitbull. Wie verarbeitet, wie passt die Geometrie usw. Habe mich gestern durch die 100+ postings auf observedtrials.net gearbeitet und wenn man die Kommentare dort liest,kommt man schon ins Grübeln. Auch die Art und Weise, wie Mr Deng sich zu Kritik (egal ob berechtigt oder nicht) geäußert hat...

SORRY FÜR OT!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Juni 2004)

der bt rahmen ist docvh mal hammer....sieht sehr genial aus..
ich weis aber nciht ob er genauso stabil ist wie ein pitbull oder ein coust.
aber vom design


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Juni 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es auf der Homepage von denen Details zu dem Rahmen? Bei mir funzt die Seite nicht - muss erst rausfinden warum.
> 
> offtopic:
> Schreib doch mal was über Deinen Pitbull. Wie verarbeitet, wie passt die Geometrie usw. Habe mich gestern durch die 100+ postings auf observedtrials.net gearbeitet und wenn man die Kommentare dort liest,kommt man schon ins Grübeln. Auch die Art und Weise, wie Mr Deng sich zu Kritik (egal ob berechtigt oder nicht) geäußert hat...
> ...



Ach was das Pittbull is sicher ganz ok, die typen bei observed trials sind nur zum Teil ziemliche Anhänger von dem Andrew T im Forum und der hasst so ziemlich alles aus Asien.
Wenn er sagt Echo Zoo ist shit dann sagt die Hälfte da auch gleich "boah ja echo und zoo sucken"
Das Pittbull ist sicherlich kein Coust aber es kostet auch nur ein Teil davon


----------



## Berliner Team T (7. Juni 2004)

joa also ich find der is super verarbeitet hatte bis jetzt 
noch keine probleme damit aber irgendwie is er mir zu lang 
is schon nen kleiner unterschied im gegensatz zum Es2
ansonsten is er der hammer er lässt sich super leicht aufs HR
gehen und auch so einfach nur nen geiler Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (7. Juni 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> die typen bei observed trials sind nur zum Teil ziemliche Anhänger von dem Andrew T im Forum und der hasst so ziemlich alles aus Asien.
> Wenn er sagt Echo Zoo ist shit dann sagt die Hälfte da auch gleich "boah ja echo und zoo sucken"


Den Eindruck hatte ich auch. Allerdings hat sich DENG eben auch nicht gerade als geschickter Diplomat/Marketingprofi erwiesen...(da hilft ein "sorry for bad English" auch nicht weiter  ).


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juni 2004)

außer der absolut endgeilen Lackierung, find ich den Rahmen jetzt nicht so dolle. ich find der sieht sehr nach dem vinco rahmen aus.
außerdem finde ich diese ewig lange schweißnaht, die ober und unterrohr verbindet sieht behindert aus!!
also an den coust und den pitbull hab ich mich jetzt gewöhnt und findse auch cool, aba den vinco, bzw. den hier...........naja wems gefällt...........vielleicht is mir der rahmen einfach zu krass!!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. Juni 2004)

Bringt diese Schweißnaht zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr Vorteile bei der Stabilität?

Ich persönlich finde, dass der Rahmen dem Vinco ähnelt mit dem Unterchied, dass der hier richtig gut aus sieht und der Vinco (oder wie der heißt) extrem schlecht aussieht.


----------



## aramis (7. Juni 2004)

@J.Winter:
Ja, für Marketing is auch im Budget nüscht einkalkuliert bei Echo/Zoo . Ein Hersteller mit Plan hätte dort ÜBERHAUPT gar nicht erst was reingeschrieben bzw. sich nicht auf so ne Diskussion eingelassen. Wenn der Hersteller meint, seine Produkte in irgend einem Forum höchstpersönlich gegen Kritik verteidigen zu müssen, dann kann das nur nach hinten losgehen.. Aber im Grunde fand ich, dass der Deng schon ganz gut argumentiert hat. Die ganzen AndrewTs sollen mal lieber rausgehen und trainieren bis sie fahren wie die Pros, anstatt Schweißnähte zu beurteilen als würden sie seit zehn Jahren nix anderes machen als Trialbikes zu bauen.
- Und eben mal die Gesichtsöffnung halten solange der Rahmen hält. Bei Koxx is ja auch nicht immer alles super verschweißt und trotzdem geht da nüscht kaputt (was die Rahmen betrifft).

Und der BT hat ja wohl von der Optik her das Prädikat ultraporno verdient!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Juni 2004)

Aufjedenfall hat der BT Rahmen nen endgeiles Finish! Das einheitliche Alu gebürste geht mir langsam aufn Sack, aber es dient ja dem Gewichtsvorteil....


----------



## johnny.winter (7. Juni 2004)

Soviel bringt das auch nicht. Die Rahmen sind ja trotzdem noch klarlackiert. Bitte korrigieren falls nicht. (Fahre keinen gebürsteten Rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (8. Juni 2004)

Kit Cassette ST (Koxx)






Singlespeed ST (Koxx)


----------



## Reini (8. Juni 2004)

WAHNSINN  sind ja richtige Meilensteine die Koxx ST da entworfen hat

Den Kettenspanner gibts von Point(18) und Surley(55) und hat eigentlich nur Nachteile
Ich fahr jetzt selbst wieder mit Schaltung als Kettenspanner, ist das sicherste und auch billigere
und die Ritzel haben imho auch nur Nachteile:
1. Da sind keine Bohrungen auf der Seite --> es wird jedem Fahrer zu schwer sein
2. Die Ritzel sind nicht dicker und werden sich deswegen wieder in den Freilaufkörper fressen
3. Spacer ?? Hat Koxx schon mal was davon gehört das man eine Kettenlinie relativ exakt einstellen sollte ?
4. Aber die Endkappe schaut dafür hübsch aus 

Habs jetzt am WE am Rad vom Petr Kraus gesehen, und zwar:
Louise 2000 Sättel
Martha Scheiben
Gustav M Hebel (die neuen)

was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## johnny.winter (8. Juni 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> WAHNSINN  sind ja richtige Meilensteine die Koxx ST da entworfen hat


    
Aber stimmt natürlich. Auch die sog. Singlespeedsets gibt es schon länger, von DaBomb z.B.
An meinem Fixie befindet sich ein Miche Schraubritzel. Das wird nur aufgesteckt!    Und zwar auf eine Ritzelaufnahme, die vorher auf die Nabe geschraubt wird. Gesichert ist das ganze natürlich mit einem Lockring. 
Sowas wäre mal innovativ. Ein Set Ritzel mit passender Aufnahme für den Freilaufkörper. Kein Festfressen mehr, beliebige Kombinationen möglich, leichtes und unproblematisches Auswechseln, billige Ersatzteile... Schön so zu träumen...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Juni 2004)

Sind die Koxx Rahmen noch klarlackiert? DAs sieht bei mir aber nicht so aus, kann dazu mal jemand was sagen...


----------



## Berliner Team T (8. Juni 2004)

Neue Coustellier pedalen


----------



## aramis (8. Juni 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Koxx Rahmen noch klarlackiert? DAs sieht bei mir aber nicht so aus, kann dazu mal jemand was sagen...



Ich glaube, da is ne farblose Eloxalschicht drauf. Nur poliert isses jedenfalls nicht, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## konrad (8. Juni 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Coustellier pedalen



na wenn das nich die try-all/NC-17 magnesiumpedalen sind...tztz


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Juni 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn das nich die try-all/NC-17 magnesiumpedalen sind...tztz



jup sind sie....die hatte ich an meinem alten bike


----------



## Fars (8. Juni 2004)

Leute, könnt ihr nicht lesen??? Die Rahmen RB-Design sind gar nicht RB-DESIGN!!!!   Das sind die JB!!!!!!! Die RB sehen so aus, sind zwar auch GEIL!!! Denke sogar, dass man sie irgendwie undrehen kann(siehe Foto)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Juni 2004)

kewl...da kannste 2 innenlager einbauen :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (8. Juni 2004)

:kotz:
uääää
das ding sieht ja echt schlimm aus....
allein die Ausfallenden, erinnert auch an mein Brisa, die reissen 100%, und wenn nicht durchsfahren, dann durch die Scheibenbremsen
und der mit 2 Innenlager ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Fars (9. Juni 2004)

Und der JB-Rahmen ist gar nicht neu!!! Hier ist ein Bild aus der Zetschrift des Jahres 2002!!! Wer hat die falsche INFO gegeben?????????????


----------



## aramis (9. Juni 2004)

Wasn das für ne Zeitschrift???


----------



## IBK (9. Juni 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Und der JB-Rahmen ist gar nicht neu!!! Hier ist ein Bild aus der Zetschrift des Jahres 2002!!! Wer hat die falsche INFO gegeben?????????????



...bis auf die tatsache, dass der rahmen absolut anders aussieht, plötzlich einen sattel hat und das unterrohr nicht mehr geformt, sondern rund ist, sieht der rahmen aus dem post genauso aus, stimmt   

soll vorkommen, dass sich eine firma entschließt, unter dem gleichen namen was neues zu fabrizieren...   

mfg g


----------



## Fars (9. Juni 2004)

@
IBK: Sorry, my bad!  
Aber ist trotzdem kein RB DESIGN!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn das für ne Zeitschrift???


das will ich jetzt auch mal wissen!!


----------



## Levelboss (10. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn das für ne Zeitschrift???



Ich glaube, dass ist eine französische MTB-Zeitung, wo ein paar Seiten über Trial drinn sind.


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Juni 2004)

richtig! muss in irgendeiner vtt drin gewesen sein...hab die hier auch irgendwo rumfliegen!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Juni 2004)

Hab heut die neuen Echo V-Brake pads bekommmen, vielleicht interessierts Jemanden.
Der erste Eindruck ist gut.

Von der Bremskraft sind sie besser als Avid standart pads oder den blauen sever condition pads.

Feeling: die Bremsen packen auch bei wenig Druck ziemlich zu und haben ein bitumen ähnliches "an, aus" feeling also wenig modulation, was aber bei trial eh nicht so wichtig ist.

Ein weiteres featur(haha) ist die Geräuschentwicklung. bei wenig Druck am Bremshebel quitschen die schon mal gerne, was ich aber nicht schlimm find(hat so nen Magura- Möchtegern touch). Kann aber auch sein das sich das legt und nur bei frischen pads so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (10. Juni 2004)

interessiert mich sehr mit diesen pads, da wird aber der verschleiß sehr hoch sein oder?

und was hast du gezahlt?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Juni 2004)

wie fahren die sich denn so??? ich brauche nemlich auch noch neue bremsbeläge............
wo haste die denn gekauft???

Jan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Juni 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> interessiert mich sehr mit diesen pads, da wird aber der verschleiß sehr hoch sein oder?
> 
> und was hast du gezahlt?



Yo glaub schon das der verschleiss gegenüber ganz normalen Belägen höher ist .Die Echo Pads sind aber auch etwas breiter und und dicker gegenüber austauschbaren Bremsbacken. Also glaub nich das die Lebensdauer  soviel kleiner ist als bei anderen "guten" pads

http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/padsvbr.JPG
14 das paar beim Jan www.trialmarkt.de


@Bike-Trialer
Lies dir meinen ersten Beitrag nochmal durch


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Juni 2004)

mtb-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> richtig! muss in irgendeiner vtt drin gewesen sein...hab die hier auch irgendwo rumfliegen!


hab se gefunden! ist in nem "trial Magazine" von september 03...... www.trial-magazine.com


----------



## Fars (10. Juni 2004)

Die Echobremsbeläge hab ich mir schon auch bestellt, wie lange liefern die www.trialmarkt.de ??? Ich fahre in 7-8 Tage mit dem Bike weg, also muss genau wissen, wann sie zu mir kommen! Wie lange hast du gewartet??? 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Juni 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Die Echobremsbeläge hab ich mir schon auch bestellt, wie lange liefern die www.trialmarkt.de ??? Ich fahre in 7-8 Tage mit dem Bike weg, also muss genau wissen, wann sie zu mir kommen! Wie lange hast du gewartet???
> Danke im Voraus



2-4 Tage normalerweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (10. Juni 2004)

trialmarkt.de liefert ausnahmslos sofort, dh. 1-2 Tage.

Du kannst also beruhigt sein.


----------



## Fars (10. Juni 2004)

Ich warte schon 4-5 Tage... Shit... Ist es OK, wenn ich mit BRIEF und NACHNAHME bestellt habe? Muss ich eigentlich einen Brief vom Deutschen Post kriegen, dass der Brief schon da ist??


----------



## ph1L (10. Juni 2004)

hm Brief passt auf jeden Fall...

Was günstiger kommt is wenn du dir ne Rechnung mitschicken lässt die du dann nach erhalt der Ware bezahlst.

Ist aber nur billiger und dürfte an der Lieferzeit nix ändern.


Komisch das du schon 4-5 Tage wartest,
denn beim Tübinger Trial hatte er noch viele da aber das is ja auch schon wieder ne weile her.

Kannst ihm ja auf jeden Fall mal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## Berliner Team T (11. Juni 2004)

hier sind die daten vom Bt Raven

BT RAVen 5.0 MAGURA 4 BOLTS Geometry spec: Head angle 71 [deg.] Wheel base 1080 [mm] BB rise 12 [mm] (12 mm higher over the wheelbase axle with 420mm fork) Chain stays length 385 [mm] Seat tube 160 [mm] BB shell 68 [mm] Head tube length. 100 [mm] Colour: white or black or ex edition Weight 2200 [g] 
BT Raven 5.0 geo 

It seems that this frame is sold whitout decoration. You have to pay 175  to have it...


----------



## ph1L (11. Juni 2004)

der Preis is ja mal wirklich genial da nehm ich auch das Gewicht in kauf...

weiß jemand wo man den Bestellen kann?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2004)

175â¬kostet es extra, wenn man die lackierung haben will, so wie ich das verstehe

weil 175â¬ fÃ¼r nen kompleten Rahmen is glaube ich echt zu krass!!


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juni 2004)

Der Preis ist leider falsch!
Der BT RAVen 5.0 kostet in schwarz oder weiß 400 USD (333 Euro), mit der anderen Lackierung (Blitze auf schwarzem Hintergrund oder Flammen auf weißem Hintergrund) 450 USD (375 Euro).
Es gibt den Rahmen nur mit Magura-Sockeln.
Der Rahmen wird in ca. 3 Wochen erhältlich sein.




			
				ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand wo man den Bestellen kann?



BT hat zur Zeit noch keinen Deuschland-Vertrieb, also muss man den Rahmen direkt in Polen bestellen. Die Versandkosten betragen 22 Euro.
Unter [email protected] kann man BT erreichen (am besten auf englisch).


Der Service ist super!
Ich habe das Geld für meinen Rahmen dienstags überwiesen, am Montag ist das Geld in Polen angekommen und mittwochs hatte ich den Rahmen.


----------



## robs (11. Juni 2004)

Das klingt alles sehr attraktiv!

Bin mal gespannt auf Fahrberichte.


----------



## mtb-trialer (11. Juni 2004)

dann mal her mit den fotos......


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

ich find den echt geil, aber sind 2200 gr nicht etwas viel?!

in polen sind wohl alle parts sehr sehr günstig seh ich grade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshman07 (11. Juni 2004)

Polen rulez! EU-Community     In Polen kostet ein Maximenü (2Euro) bei uns allein ein MC-Flurry (1,50Euronen...). Aber Technikkram, ist da teurer, und auch noch schlechta, ansonsten kann man da gute Schnäppchen einkaufen, in der Tat! Bin im Somma wieda da! (wahrscheinlich)   


sAMS

PS: der Mäcces-Preis war jetzt nur zum Vergleich....


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich find den echt geil, aber sind 2200 gr nicht etwas viel?!
> 
> in polen sind wohl alle parts sehr sehr günstig seh ich grade!



Dein Levelboss ist auch nicht viel leichter. 
Und außerdem ist die Geometrie viel wichtiger


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Juni 2004)

HIer mal das neue 20" XTP:


----------



## Fars (11. Juni 2004)

Das neue XTP 20" IST N HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weiß einer wie teuer der Rahmen und das Bike ist? und wann die es zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## tommytrialer (11. Juni 2004)

ich glaub das xtp hält nicht. diese cnc teile ich weiß nicht ob das sinnvol ist die so zu verbauen


----------



## Schlingsi (12. Juni 2004)

...sorry


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Juni 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das xtp hält nicht. diese cnc teile ich weiß nicht ob das sinnvol ist die so zu verbauen



Nur mal um zu fachsimpeln (ich habe aber nicht den geringsten Schimmer!)

Die Schweißnaht ist doch bei diesem CNC-Teil erheblich länger, als bei einer herkömmtlichen Konstruktion. Spricht das für mehr Stabilität zumindest im Bereich der Verbindung?

Unter uns sind doch auch ein paar Fachleute. Was sagt Ihr zu dem CNC Teil selbst?


----------



## ph1L (13. Juni 2004)

Also bei den Hooks die der Benito so zieht is das auch kein Wunder dass da mal was zu Bruch geht.   

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ich meine das der Prototyp vom XTP zerbröselt is und die das jetzt verbessert haben.
Aber bevor ich hier nen Mist verzapfe schaut lieber nochmal auf www.observedtrials.net nach


----------



## Berliner Team T (14. Juni 2004)

Kennt bestimmt jeder schon aber ich stelle ihn trotzdem mal rein












und noch die Gabel vom Clubroost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (14. Juni 2004)

Irgendwie sieht der Marc Caisso Rahmen gar net mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Berliner Team T (14. Juni 2004)

und was haltet ihr von den neuen Koxx´s ?? Die soll es wohl in ne 
menge farben jetzt geben rot, blau und soweiter (die decals)


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Juni 2004)

die rahmen sind endgeil, aber die alten decals fand ich VIEL besser!


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. Juni 2004)

also ich finds echt supergut gelungen!!
auch die deko sieht spitze aus..al gucken vielleicht hol ich mir die später!


----------



## Fars (14. Juni 2004)

Der neue Marc Vinco, ER IST N HAMMA!!!!!! Er ist so klein, dass man den Vorbau für die 20" braucht!










brake-booster intergriert!!!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Juni 2004)

sers,
hab grad vom jan gÃ¶hring ne e-mail zurÃ¼ck bekommen. ich hab ihn gefragt, wie das eigentlich mit dem ZOO! PYTHON aussieht.
er hat geschrieben, das der rahmen unterwegs ist und der warscheinlich nÃ¤chste woche eintrifft. der rahmen soll 565 â¬ und das komplettbike mit der ausstattung vom ECHO TEAM soll 1265 â¬ kosten. vom model her gibt es nur eins (halt radstand usw) aber die ausstattung ist auch nach wunsch wÃ¤hlbar.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBK (14. Juni 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Marc Vinco, ER IST N HAMMA!!!!!! Er ist so klein, dass man den Vorbau für die 20" braucht!



...muss dich enttäuschen, den Rahmen gibts schon lange. is übrigens auch im koxxdays 2004 video zu bewundern.

mfg g


----------



## tobsen (14. Juni 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist so klein, dass man den Vorbau für die 20" braucht



das liegt aber nich an der grösse, sondern an der höhe des tretlagers.


----------



## Fars (14. Juni 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> ...muss dich enttäuschen, den Rahmen gibts schon lange. is übrigens auch im koxxdays 2004 video zu bewundern.
> 
> mfg g


Der Marc Caisso gibt es auch lange... hab mir so gedacht, wenn Marc Caisso nier neu ist, muss der Marc Vinko es auch sein
 
Muss ich meinen Post löschen?


----------



## Fars (14. Juni 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> das liegt aber nich an der grösse, sondern an der höhe des tretlagers.


meine ich doch!


----------



## Berliner Team T (14. Juni 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Der Marc Caisso gibt es auch lange... hab mir so gedacht, wenn Marc Caisso nier neu ist, muss der Marc Vinko es auch sein
> 
> Muss ich meinen Post löschen?



ja musste  ne scherz aber hab doch gar net geschrieben das der neu is 
oder irre ich mich?? h3h3 aber halb so wild


----------



## Berliner Team T (14. Juni 2004)

Der Ashton sieht ja zusammen gebaut gar net mal so schlecht aus 
hat einer ne hp wo man sich den nochmal richtig anschauen kann??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Juni 2004)

mmh, der caisso Rahmen sieht an der einen stelle mienen Hoffmann ähnlich, fällt mir grad auf......
und zwar diese ´Teile am Oberrohr.......beim Übergang zum hinterbau.


----------



## IBK (14. Juni 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ashton sieht ja zusammen gebaut gar net mal so schlecht aus
> hat einer ne hp wo man sich den nochmal richtig anschauen kann??




http://www.ashtonbikes.net 

sind aber gerade alle ausverkauft...   

mfg g


----------



## Levelboss (15. Juni 2004)

Onza T-Rex:






Das Design erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig ans Pitbull uns St. Blaise


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Juni 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Das Design erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig ans Pitbull uns St. Blaise



hmmm da war doch noch wat, aber wat nur????  
gut sieht aus wien pit und coust, aber das heisst ja noch nicht lange dass das teil sich auch so fährt....sieht irgendwie viel schwerer aus...und kürzer...hast du ein paar daten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBK (17. Juni 2004)

is sicher nicht neu, aber ich kannte es bisher nicht:

ist ein kassettenritzel mit ähnlich breiter aufnahme wie die king-ritzel. die dürften sich nicht mehr in den kassettenkörper graben. und kosten weniger als die ck...

ob die aus stahl sind weiß ich nicht, dürften aber eher alu sein...





http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Profile_Cassette_Ritzel2819.htm

was haltet ihr davon?

mfg g


----------



## Berliner Team T (17. Juni 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> is sicher nicht neu, aber ich kannte es bisher nicht:
> 
> ist ein kassettenritzel mit ähnlich breiter aufnahme wie die king-ritzel. die dürften sich nicht mehr in den kassettenkörper graben. und kosten weniger als die ck...
> 
> ...



Nich schlecht ich weiss zwar nich wieviel das ck ritzel kostet aber
27 n1


----------



## IBK (17. Juni 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Nich schlecht ich weiss zwar nich wieviel das ck ritzel kostet aber
> 27 n1



also das ck kostet bei hibike ca. 39 ...


ABER: hab nachgefragt, das ritzel ist aus alu...  das ck aus stahl... wär vielleicht auf lange sicht gesehen doch günstiger, das king zu nehmen...

halten alu ritzel überhaupt beim trial?

mfg g


----------



## matthias,wandel (19. Juni 2004)

ist zwar nicht ganz neu, aberhttp://www.koxx.fr/go.php


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. Juni 2004)

achja falls ihr euch noch an die disskusion über die grünen brakepads von zoo! erinnern könnt. Es gibt sie doch!!!!! keine photoshop manipulation!!!


----------



## robs (26. Juni 2004)

Und, sind irgendwelche Eigenschaften bekannt? Weich sehen sie aus, aber wie schnell nutzen die ab?


----------



## Levelboss (27. Juni 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Weich sehen sie aus, .....



 Ich finde, es ist ziemlich schwer anhand eines Bildes zu beurteilen, wie weich ein Bremsbelag ist, aber vielleicht hast Du ja einen Touch-Screen und hast mal gefühlt.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Juni 2004)

So wie die auf dem Bild Leuchten kann man die auch unter das Rad bauen als unterbodenschutzbeleuchtung


----------



## robs (27. Juni 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, es ist ziemlich schwer anhand eines Bildes zu beurteilen, wie weich ein Bremsbelag ist, aber vielleicht hast Du ja einen Touch-Screen und hast mal gefühlt.





Genau, hab auch mal zur Probe drauf rumgekaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Juni 2004)

Trialstore Eröffnung...........
www.trialmarkt.de
guckst euch ma an.........
außerdem sind jetzt die pythons und die langen pitbulls lieferbar!!!!!!


----------



## IBK (11. Juli 2004)

neue bilder vom onza t-rex 2004:






















original-link: http://www.onza.com/site_files_flash/bikes_stock_t-rex04_flash.htm


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Juli 2004)

sieht verdammt nach coust oder zoo aus...


----------



## IBK (11. Juli 2004)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> sieht verdammt nach coust oder zoo aus...




dürfte mehr eine zusammenarbeit zwischen papa-coustellier und onza sein... (sagt zumindest tra...)


mfg g


----------



## Schlingsi (12. Juli 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> dürfte mehr eine zusammenarbeit zwischen papa-coustellier und onza sein... (sagt zumindest tra...)
> 
> 
> mfg g



auf welche quelle beziehst du dich bei dieser aussage?


----------



## Hanxs (12. Juli 2004)

Die Coustelliers sind mit den Leuten von Onza befreundet und deswegen lässt sich vermuten das es sich um eine Zusammenarbeit handelt. Der Gilles fährt ja 20" für Onza!

Ich meine auch mal was darüber gelesen zu haben wo fällt mir aber nicht mehr ein.

So denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBK (12. Juli 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> auf welche quelle beziehst du dich bei dieser aussage?




...ich glaub das war auf observedtrials... ???


mfg g


----------



## Levelboss (15. Juli 2004)

Neuer Vorbau von ZOO!



> The strongest aluminum 7075T6 + Strongest processing 3D forged + Best looking finished CNC cut.
> 
> Will be available before SEP.


----------



## Schlingsi (15. Juli 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Vorbau von ZOO!



in der tat nicht unschick!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Juli 2004)

Gibt jetzt die Koxx st Rahmen beim Jan, wer mehr auf city/street aus ist sollte die auf jeden Fall mal anschauen


http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_41.html


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Juli 2004)

geile carbonoptik von try-all!


----------



## Schlingsi (22. Juli 2004)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> geile carbonoptik von try-all!



FUKK, hätte der nich ein paar tage früher kommen können. sau geiles teil. vielleicht bricht mein jetziger try-all wieder schnell, dann hab ich wenigstens einen grund mir die carbon optik version zu kaufen...


----------



## LauraPalmer (22. Juli 2004)

@schlingsi: hast schon mal einen gebrochen? wenn ja, wie lange bist ihn davor gefahren?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. Juli 2004)

hmmm, verstehe ich das richtig? Der ist nicht aus Carbon sondern aus Alu?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Juli 2004)

jepp ich glaub schon. is nur die farbe "carbon".


----------



## Schlingsi (22. Juli 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> @schlingsi: hast schon mal einen gebrochen? wenn ja, wie lange bist ihn davor gefahren?



jo, der is durchgegangen wie butter...sind auch bilder in der bike gallery vorhanden. bin den ca. 2 monate gefahren und der vorbesitzer hatte den 1 jahr...ist allerdings nich wirklich oft gefahren.

wie lange die genau halten kann ich erst sagen wenn mir mein jetziger bricht. könnte vielleicht schneller gehen als sonst, da ich im moment ziemlich viel frontwheelhops übe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juli 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> jo, der is durchgegangen wie butter...sind auch bilder in der bike gallery vorhanden. bin den ca. 2 monate gefahren und der vorbesitzer hatte den 1 jahr...ist allerdings nich wirklich oft gefahren.
> 
> wie lange die genau halten kann ich erst sagen wenn mir mein jetziger bricht. könnte vielleicht schneller gehen als sonst, da ich im moment ziemlich viel frontwheelhops übe...



Das sind aber jetzt die neueren(verbesserten) Try-all lenker, glaub schon das die mehr aushalten


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Juli 2004)

so hier mal der neue monty 20" Hinterreifen prototyp





2.7
das material fühlt sich sehr weich an..vom grip her ist kein großer unterschied spürbar 
wird wohl so in 2-3 monaten in serie gehen.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. Juli 2004)

vario prototype...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Juli 2004)

sieht irgendwie richtig zum kotzen aus


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2004)

das vinco bike ist jetzt auch erhältlich!


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (2. August 2004)

Hi mädelz!

hab hier ein bilder vom BT RAVen 5.0


----------



## Bumper (2. August 2004)

Ich will auch mal!

Quelle: http://www.monty.es/index.asp!

Das neue 221 Ti ´05 und für die 26"-Fahrer noch das 231 Ti ´05!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. August 2004)

hatten wir schon..........kennen wir schon..........

Jan


----------



## Bumper (2. August 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wir schon..........kennen wir schon..........
> 
> Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (13. August 2004)

hi! also zu nu stuff passt das hier schon aber is ja auch egal, ich schreibs einfach rein. Der Jan hat im Shop jetzt ja diese 3 oder 4 koxx shirts und aber das WHITEHEAD hat er bei sich vorrätig nur noch net online gestellt, wer es also will !? Ich hab es schon bestellt, das BLACKHEAD muss er bestellen und ging 1-2 Wochen, genauso beim anderen. Hänge hier noch irgendwie Links oder Bilder davon rein. Wollts nur mal mitteilen (damit ich auch einen Beitrag hab)   













cya Flo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. August 2004)

beim trialmarkt gibts jetzt die zoo brake pads. habe mir gleich 1 Paar bestellt, ich kann ja dann mal berichten wie die so sind, im direkten Vergleich zu den try-all.





außerdem is der vinco rahmen jetzt erhältlich........ob sich da jemand rantraut........
Max


----------



## Monty98 (19. August 2004)

Die hab ich heut beim googlen gefunden, weiß aber nicht ob sie was neues sind  








VIZ TRIAL RIM


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. August 2004)

die seiht aba ma 100000% aus wie ne try-all, aba ohne faxen, das is ne try-all................
Max


----------



## Hanxs (19. August 2004)

Ja das sind die selben Felgen wir die TryAll nur das diese hier geöst sind!!

So denn! 

Hannes


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. August 2004)

sers,

nur mal so neben bei, der jan hat jetzt auch das zoo! python komplettbike im sortiment. weiteres unter www.trialmarkt.de.






Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. August 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> beim trialmarkt gibts jetzt die zoo brake pads. habe mir gleich 1 Paar bestellt, ich kann ja dann mal berichten wie die so sind, im direkten Vergleich zu den try-all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so ich habse heut bekommen, und binse kurz gefahren.
Die bremskraft ist der hammer, ich bin überwältigt, die teile knallen sowas von zu, echt nicht mehr normal. also da können die try-all einstecken. gut so sind die im trockenem, ich werde sie auch mla nass testen.
Die Klötze sind wesentlich weicher, wie die try-all, also ist der druckpunkt spürbar weicher, aber immernoch akzeptabel, und bei der bremspower, nehme ich gern nen weicheren druckpunkt in Kauf.
Was auch etwas nervt ist da elend laute quitschen, aber wie gesagt, die bremspower macht das wieder wett.
also ich kann die nur empfehlen.

Werde die gleich mla voll testen...........werde dann nochmal was schrieben, wie se im nassen sind.
Max


----------



## robs (20. August 2004)

Und erzähl mal wie schnell die sich abnutzen...  die Echos z.B. sind ja ratzfatz wechgerubbelt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. August 2004)

also nach einem Tag getriale ist mein Fazit:
Bremsen bei trockenem besser als die try-all
bei nassen Felgen gleich gut. (wie try-all)
nutzen sich schneller ab als die try-all, aba nicht so schnel wie die echos( gut nach einem Tag kan ich das nich sagen, aba ich schätze das mal, weil den echos habe ich das schon nachm ersten tag gemerkt.
also ich kann die teile nur empfhlen........die packen wie sauu.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. August 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hab ich heut beim googlen gefunden, weiß aber nicht ob sie was neues sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mein model mit cinema 4d nachgebaut....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. August 2004)

hey kami, kannst du die Felge als 3d max datei exportieren?
Würd gern damit etwas mit Licht in max rumspielen(ob ichs hinbekomm das es echt aussieht)
Wäre nett thx


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. August 2004)

ich kanns nur als .c4d speichern...welchen dateityp bräuchtest du für 3d max ?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. August 2004)

3ds oder das 3dmax format .max
gibst bei cinema keinen "export" menüpunkt mit n paar formaten?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. August 2004)

doch, danach hab ich garnicht gegugt..

hier haste http://home.arcor.de/kami19/felge-disk.rar

ich hab dir noch meine scheibe dazugepackt...
ich bin grad dabei ein komplettes bike zu baun...abe rnun geh ich erstma trialen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. August 2004)

danke, ich versuch jetzt n bischen mit dem licht rum  zu spielen.
Ein ganzes trial bike in 3d wäre echt geil. Sag bescheid wenn du es fertig hast


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. August 2004)

macht mal bitte dafür nen neuen thread auf. kommt besser.   

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. August 2004)

also nochma zu den zoo belägen.
die teile sind dermasen kagge, ich bin die jetzt 2tage gefahren udnda sind schon 30% runtergeschrubbt. und die bremstkraft hat auch stark nachgelassen und im nassen hamm se gar ncith gebremst. ich habe dann die try-all wieder drauf und alles war wieder gut.
also lasst die finger davon.
am ersten tag überragent am zwieten schon bäääh.
Max


----------



## Fars (22. August 2004)

2TrialsMax : Hast du versucht die Bremsbeläge mit dem Spiritus oder Wodka zu reinigen? Bei meinen Echos hats geholfen.


----------



## Mario-Trial (22. August 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also nochma zu den zoo belägen.
> die teile sind dermasen kagge, ich bin die jetzt 2tage gefahren udnda sind schon 30% runtergeschrubbt. und die bremstkraft hat auch stark nachgelassen und im nassen hamm se gar ncith gebremst. ich habe dann die try-all wieder drauf und alles war wieder gut.
> also lasst die finger davon.
> am ersten tag überragent am zwieten schon bäääh.
> Max



lol... ich wollte schon schreiben, lob die ma nich so in den himmel, die bremskraft lässt sowieso nach ner weile wieder nach... tjaja so kanns gehen!


----------



## Bumper (22. August 2004)

Vielleicht sind die eher auf Wettbewerbsbedürfnisse ausgelegt, wenn die einen Tag lang wesentlich besser als die TRY-ALL Beläge bremsen, lohnt sich das bestimmt für ein paar Spezis!
Für den Alltagseinsatz scheinen sie ja nicht besonders zu taugen!
Oder habe ich da irgendeinen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## Monty98 (25. August 2004)




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. August 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

>



ist das das neue echo team oda was?? sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus.

Jan


----------



## Fars (25. August 2004)

Die neue Echo-Felgen! Ohne Löcher und doch leicht! Ich denke die kauft ner der, wer Probleme mit dem Schmutz id den Löchern hat!


----------



## konrad (25. August 2004)

die felgen sehn ja voll porno aus!
wenns die für MTB gibt,könnte man sich das überlegen


----------



## Hopserhäsle (25. August 2004)

naja is halt Geschmackssache, aber dann lieber mit "LÖCHERN"!     

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (26. August 2004)

löcher hin oder her. wenn die immer noch so dünn sind und nicht endlich mal hinten 47mm flanken habn, kann die mir gestohlen bleiben. ich fahr nichts mehr unter 47 mm und rot  .


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. August 2004)

lol, ist trialen mit ner unter 47mm Felge unmöglich oder wie?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. August 2004)

also das neue team sieht echt cool, ich finde die echo sehen jetzt aus wie die trialtechs........naja ich will ja nix sagen........


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. August 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> lol, ist trialen mit ner unter 47mm Felge unmöglich oder wie?



nöö ist schon möglich (du kannst meinetwegen mit 14mm flanken fahren,ist mir doch egal) , nur wer einmal 47 fährt bleibt auch dabei, aus gutem grund


----------



## Bwana (26. August 2004)

falschre thread


----------



## Booomer (30. August 2004)

Kennt ihr den schon Spanischer Trial Shop 
Achtet auf die Preise bei den Rahmen (Cuadros).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. August 2004)

Hat da jemand schon mal bestellt? Die Preise können doch nicht stimmen


----------



## Boiled (30. August 2004)

sieht doch recht günstig aus auch wenn ich keine ahnung hab 

nur wer kann lesen was da steht.. nich das das nur die rahmen sind und die hamm nen bild von den bikes drin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. August 2004)

Nicht nur die Komplettbikes sind sau billig auch die Rahmen oder andere Teile

Echo Bars 39 statt 60
Echo bounce frame 299.... wtf?
Zoo Pittbull 399

Hmm ich kann das nicht so recht glauben, das wäre echt häftig, teilweise 1/3 billiger als in US/UK oder hier. Warscheinlich sind das netto Preiso oder sowas


----------



## Boiled (30. August 2004)

dann setz sich mal einer hin der die sprache beherrscht und frag mal nach oder einer mit gutem englisch 

und ob die auch ins ausland liefern ?


----------



## Znarf (30. August 2004)

So, hab denen mal auf englisch ne Mail geschrieben, mal sehn ob die Conquistadores Anglo sprechen   

Ich bin dabei mir ein 26" Trial Bike zu bauen, ich hab zwar schon die Hälfte, aber für das Geld dass ich noch investieren müsste kann ich mir ja dann ein Echo BOUNCE kaufen   

Ich mach ein Update wenn ich ne Antwort kriege, ansonsten muss ich jemand der spanisch spricht finden!


Grüße Znarf


----------



## Booomer (30. August 2004)

Ne, die Preise stimmen alle!
ich hatte auch schon mal vorgehabt da was zu bestellen.
das problem is, die sind nicht auf versand spezialisiert. ich mußte denen
über die internetseite der spanischen post die korrekten versandpreise raus suchen. sind aber im großen und ganzen sehr nett und bemüht. und vielleicht merken sie ja, daß mit den deutschen auch gute geschäfte zu machen sind.  
das is da so billig, weil in spanien die lebenshaltungskosten immer viel billiger sind als hier. ich hatte damals, vor zehn jahren, mein erstes monty in madrid für nen drittel zum deutschen preis bekommen!
also schreibt denen nur weiter, die melden sich schon. ihr könnt auch anrufen, dann wär es aber von vorteil wenn ihr spanisch könntet, die spanier haben es nicht so mit dem englischen  
gruß boomer


----------



## Hanxs (1. September 2004)

Echo Control!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. September 2004)

Meine Meinung zu den Felgen und darum dem Gesamtbild:  :kotz: 

Flo


----------



## Znarf (1. September 2004)

Ich finde das sieht irgendwie so n bischen nach Trekkingrad aus, vor allem der Vorderreifen?

vielleicht ist es ja TRIAL-CROSS ne Mischung aus Trial und Rennrad ?  

Grüße Znarf
      (der immer noch ein Hinterrad sucht) hehe


----------



## konrad (1. September 2004)

Hanxs schrieb:
			
		

> Echo Control!



hmm,das sieht doch mal schmacko aus-die echoreifen sind natürlich asche,aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. September 2004)

also das echo sieht echt so krass wie mein hoffmann aus, wenn ich mein rahmen silber machen würde mit echoschrift drauf, würd keiner nen unterschied merken  der rahmen sieht schnieke aus, halt wie es hoffmann, aber die felgen und reifen.....:kotz:


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen sieht schnieke aus, halt wie es hoffmann, aber die felgen und reifen.....:kotz:


GENAU MEINE MEINUNG!  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 

Flo


----------



## LauraPalmer (1. September 2004)

obwohl des der Spezies Echo/Koxx/Zoo angehört find i schauts recht fein aus... Abzüge gibts nur in da B-Note für Reifen, Rockring und Vorbau


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. September 2004)

Hier mal was neues... 

Seemann Bikes: Radstand 1080mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Kettenstreben 380mm, Gewicht 1680g, Farbe nach Wahl.


----------



## robs (2. September 2004)

Ich versteh eure Abneigung gegen die Felgen nicht...   Ich find die sau geil.

Wo gibts die Seemann Rahmen zu welchem Preis??


----------



## Montytrial (2. September 2004)

2005er Norco Evolve


----------



## Monty98 (2. September 2004)

wooaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh!!!!!    
alter was wiegt das teil, hey wenn des net norco-standart-schwer is dann is es der geilste coustellier-klon.


----------



## Mario-Trial (2. September 2004)

Montytrial schrieb:
			
		

> 2005er Norco Evolve



also langsam wirds ja wohl lächerlich! Bekommt Norco ihre Bikes nich mehr los und muss jetzt was klauen oder was?!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. September 2004)

Montytrial schrieb:
			
		

> 2005er Norco Evolve



das finde ich jaa jetzt mal voll arm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (2. September 2004)

Ja ich auch!  Muss mein Name glaub auch noch in irgendwas mit ZOO! umbenennen!!!!!   

Flo


----------



## ChrisKing (3. September 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal was neues...
> 
> Seemann Bikes: Radstand 1080mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Kettenstreben 380mm, Gewicht 1680g, Farbe nach Wahl.



Hey nich schlecht, geile Geo. Was kostet son Rahmen?


----------



## City Driver (3. September 2004)

Ah.. Die Echo Reifen ham ne ordentliche Portion Old School Intus. Gefallen mir.


----------



## aramis (3. September 2004)

Finde nicht, dass das Norco ein Coust-Duplikat ist. Könnte genauso gut ein Ashton sein. (Das gabs schon vorm Coust.) Aber schaut euch mal die Fullies an:






@Booomer:
¿hablas español? 

Wie sind die Versandkosten so? Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Booomer (3. September 2004)

@aramis
un poco! mi padre viene de Madrid.
für'n kompletbike wollten die 80 euro. geht eigentlich, is imma noch billiger als hier!
Boomer


----------



## Levelboss (4. September 2004)

Der Coustellier Rahmen kostet jetzt nur noch 470 Euro. Hier nachzulesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (4. September 2004)

Das zeigt nur wie gut die Teile sich verkaufen lassen. Wenn man im Finale pro Runde einen Rahmen braucht, na ja Coust halt. Wer es will kann es ja kaufen.


----------



## konrad (4. September 2004)

da werden sich ja jetzt alle in hintern beißen,die für den rahmen den orginalpreis gelegt haben


----------



## LauraPalmer (5. September 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> da werden sich ja jetzt alle in hintern beißen,die für den rahmen den orginalpreis gelegt haben



das hab ich ned gmacht, obwohl i noch oanen der alten Serie "erwischt" hab...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. September 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Das zeigt nur wie gut die Teile sich verkaufen lassen. Wenn man im Finale pro Runde einen Rahmen braucht, na ja Coust halt. Wer es will kann es ja kaufen.


kannst du mal etwas genauer erläutern was du damit meinst? ich glaub schon das die länger halten als 4 sektionen!


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. September 2004)

Der Coust hat in Pra Loup zwei Rahmen im Finale gebraucht. Mehr braucht man da auch nicht wissen.


----------



## LauraPalmer (5. September 2004)

man stelle sich nur vor er würde noch für Koxx fahren - dann müsste er ja während einer Sektion zwei mal den Rahmen wechseln


----------



## Levelboss (5. September 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Coust hat in Pra Loup zwei Rahmen im Finale gebraucht. Mehr braucht man da auch nicht wissen.



Ich war in Pra Loup. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. September 2004)

@Levelboss

Frag doch mal den Joachim Will was bei dem Coust los war.


----------



## aramis (5. September 2004)

Der Joachim Will vertreibt Koxx und TryAll.





Und es gibt Leute, die reden viel, wenn der Tag lang ist...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. September 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Der Joachim Will vertreibt Koxx und TryAll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha und kann der einem einen netten Preis bei nem Koxx Levelboss 20" machen ? Hat da jemand Connections ??? Mir is der halt für 1545  zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. September 2004)

Keine Ahnung, ob der einen netten Preis machen kann. Ich denke mal, den netteren Preis wirds beim Jan geben (soll keine Werbung sein oder so, aber der lässt da bestimmt schon eher mit sich reden).

Wenns Koxx zu teuer, dann nimm doch was anderes. Gibt doch haufenweise gute Alternativen.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. September 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, ob der einen netten Preis machen kann. Ich denke mal, den netteren Preis wirds beim Jan geben (soll keine Werbung sein oder so, aber der lässt da bestimmt schon eher mit sich reden).
> 
> Wenns Koxx zu teuer, dann nimm doch was anderes. Gibt doch haufenweise gute Alternativen.


Jo klar, also Koxx muss nicht unbedingt sein. Mir wäre ein Echo Team 20" am liebsten, kenntst du da jemanden ausserm Jan der sein Bike verkauft ?
Ach ja und wegem Jan, klar, da hab ich auch schon bissl verhandelt bei kleineren Sachen. Da geht was!    Naja zum Einkaufspreis wäre natürlich genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man kann nicht alles haben, aber vieles.


----------



## konrad (5. September 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Jo klar, also Koxx muss nicht unbedingt sein. Mir wäre ein Echo Team 20" am liebsten, kenntst du da jemanden ausserm Jan der sein Bike verkauft ?
> Ach ja und wegem Jan, klar, da hab ich auch schon bissl verhandelt bei kleineren Sachen. Da geht was!    Naja zum Einkaufspreis wäre natürlich genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man kann nicht alles haben, aber vieles.



alda!kannst ma aufhörn alle deine antworten mit einem kaufgesuch zu verbinden,das geht mir langsam auf'n sack!ich finds ja gut,dass du so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs HR willst,aber die anderen leute damit zu belästigen findsch nich gut.halt die augen nach angeboten offen,spar dein geld,pump deine oma nach nem weihnachtsgeld-vorschuss an und verhandel dann mit dem jan göhrig,dann wirds schon mit dem neuen bike


----------



## Heizerer2000 (5. September 2004)

Warum so sauer,ich kanns verstehen ohne Bike,ist doch zum Kotzen und wenn mann nicht genug Kohle hat,wirds immer schwerer, Ist aber nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. September 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> alda!kannst ma aufhörn alle deine antworten mit einem kaufgesuch zu verbinden,das geht mir langsam auf'n sack!ich finds ja gut,dass du so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs HR willst,aber die anderen leute damit zu belästigen findsch nich gut.halt die augen nach angeboten offen,spar dein geld,pump deine oma nach nem weihnachtsgeld-vorschuss an und verhandel dann mit dem jan göhrig,dann wirds schon mit dem neuen bike


ja jetzt mal langsam, manche hängen unten ein riesen Verkaufe und Suche Anhang dran dass es viel mehr stört wie meins. Und da ja nicht alle wenn sie hier ins Forum kommen den Suche-Thread besuchen, ausser wenn sie selber etwas suchen, dann muss ich ja das hier so oft wie möglich rein schreiben. Also mann, was stört dich denn da jetzt dran. Da musst du vielleicht ein viertel Mausrädchen mehr scrollen, und jetzt ? 

Mann also da haben einige doch Recht, dass das Observedtrials-Forum viel lockerer ist. 
Also Suche: ECHO Team 20" oder ähnliches , alles anbieten. PM, oder per e-mail


----------



## ride (5. September 2004)

Da hat Konrad recht! Und sowieso, wenn du ein solch gutes bike willst, dann musst du halt wohl oder übel auch ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen! Mann kann nicht immer alles besser u billiger haben. Und das mit Einkaufspreis kannste gleich vergessen...


----------



## konrad (5. September 2004)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum so sauer,ich kanns verstehen ohne Bike,ist doch zum Kotzen und wenn mann nicht genug Kohle hat,wirds immer schwerer, Ist aber nicht bös gemeint.



ich mein es ja auch nich böse,aber für solche sachen gibts nun mal im forum ein suche-und verkaufethread....


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat Konrad recht! Und sowieso, wenn du ein solch gutes bike willst, dann musst du halt wohl oder übel auch ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen! Mann kann nicht immer alles besser u billiger haben. Und das mit Einkaufspreis kannste gleich vergessen...


ja hallo??? also ich hab geschrieben (wegen dem Bike zum Einkaufspreis) dass es genial WÄRE, also ist es mir schon klar, dass das nicht klappt. Und klar mit dem Bike, es kann auch 800 oder 900 kosten, kommt drauf an. Aber gebraucht bietet es halt bis jetzt keiner an. Ich würde, wenn es eben gut in Schuss ist, schon nicht nur das Bike für 400 haben wollen. nene, also ich meinte nur, den Preis beim Jan, das is schon bissl viel. Naja mal schauen, wie sichs entwickelt.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. September 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein es ja auch nich böse,aber für solche sachen gibts nun mal im forum ein suche-und verkaufethread....


ja ok, das is mir auch klar, aber da da ja kaum Leute mal einfach so reinschauen, sondern immer nur wenn sie selber etwas brauchen oder los werden wollen, das finde ich blöd. Und naja, wenn es eben gerade rein passt, wenn ich eh schon auf der Suche nach nem Bike bin, dann schreib ich das halt nochmal dazu, dass es halt mehr Leute lesen, dass ich ein 20" Trialbike suche. Manche haben ja, wie gesagt, immer als Zitat ihre Verkäufe und Gesuche, also jetzt reg dich net so auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. September 2004)

Hi! Also es gibt bald ein neues UNIVEGA RAM-TR 670 oder so! Die Geo ist von Monty und naja der Radstand is auch net der Hammer. Ich bins gefahren und es liegt mir einfach nicht mit dem Bike. Es hat eine Scheibe vorn und hinten halt HS33, aber sonst naja wars nicht soo!  Es kostet 999  und wird es erst in einigen Monaten oder so geben. Wenn ich mal Bilder finde, dann stell ich sie natürlich rein. Achso ja, es ist ein 20"


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. September 2004)

1000öcken für dat univega? da spar ich lieber noch n bioßchen und leiste mir gleich n team oder sowas, aber dat univega...nono


----------



## Monty98 (11. September 2004)

natürlich werden jetzt droh-pm's und briefbomben an mich geschickt werden aber ich werd jetz trotzdem zwei reviews schreiben:
*Maxxis Creepy Crawler:* 
vorderer: göttlich, überwalkt nie....nieee,                                       einfach sensationel!!!  
hinterer: absolut annehmbar für nich-immer-nur-sektions-fahrer DAS Beste ABER: Ich find den try-all für sektionen absolut besser geeignet
*ZOO! HS33-Bremsbeläge:* schlechter gehts nicht also als ich meinen ersten 20"er bakam waren irgentwelche kurzen greenfrog beläge dabei und DIE waren im vergleich göttlich. nicht kaufen, ich widerhole: NICHT KAUFEN


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2004)

zu den zoo! Belägen muss ich sagen, sie sind sehr gwöhnungbedürftig, also echt jetzt, wenn die felge stark angeflext ist, sind die gut, aba nutzen sich zu schnell ab. wenn die felge weniher angeflext ist, dann gehts mitm abnutzen und die bremskraft ist gut. Das einzige, was mich echt stört, sie sind sehr weich, d.h., der druckpukt ist sehr weich.......
man gewöhnt sich dran, aba es dauert etwas.


----------



## tobsen (14. September 2004)

Hier


----------



## Levelboss (17. September 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echobike (17. September 2004)

boah der minimalistenbeitrag!  
was sind das für kurbeln, sehen sehr gut aus. wollte mir eigentlich die tensile für mein 20" bike holen, aber die wären jetzt auch noch ne wahl (je nachdem wieviel die kosten).


----------



## Levelboss (17. September 2004)

Das sind die 2005er ZOO! Kurbeln.


----------



## robs (17. September 2004)

Geilomat! Einfach extrem schön und sehen stabil aus.


----------



## Fars (17. September 2004)

Wie lang und wie schwer und wie teuer sind die denn? Vom Aussehen sind sie COOL!!!


----------



## Levelboss (17. September 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang und wie schwer und wie teuer sind die denn?


----------



## Hanxs (18. September 2004)

Zoo Pitbull 2005 Rahmen! 

So denn!

Hannes


----------



## robs (18. September 2004)

Auf der Zoo!-Seite gefunden:








"the first prototype of trials free hub, Very special design, has more than 200 engagement pionts.

Wait for more news to come."


Die sieht ja schlicht aus...   rastet die 200mal pro Umdrehung ein??  heftitsch.


----------



## Hanxs (18. September 2004)

Irgendwie ist es komisch ich z.B. kann weder  die Zoo oder Echo Seite laden.
Vieleicht geht es noch anderen so?

Wenn ja wäre geil wenn du das Bild mal runterlädst und selbst anhängst. Sonst ist nix zu sehen!

Merci!


----------



## aramis (18. September 2004)

pooooorn!!!!! allles poooorn!!!! Die letzten Beiträge einfach nur pooooooooooooorn!!!!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. September 2004)

wow. der neue pitbull ist ja mla richtig hammer geil.... porno.
sorry konrad, für den porn-award musst du schon mit so einem rahmen ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (18. September 2004)

der rahmen ist zwar ein kleiner gusset contest aber die tretlagereinheit


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. September 2004)

Naja ich find man kanns auch übertreiben. Wie steiff soll das ding bitte sein


----------



## matthias,wandel (18. September 2004)

nicht nur den pitbull gibts überarbeitet ,sondern auch den phyton mit 2 unterschiedlichen wb. einmal mit 1045 und einmal mit 1005 wurde so craig lee scott(long) und jao zhi(short) entworfen.beim 1045 sind es 375mm chainstays und beim 1005 classische 362mm. achja und ab 2005 fährt man das phyton ohne bashguard!!!!gewicht ca. 1,6kg


----------



## Echobike (18. September 2004)

ja, endlich gibts ein 20" trialbike ohne bashguard dafür aber mit rockring, geil! zum glück hab ich mir noch nicht das alte python bestellt.


----------



## Monty98 (18. September 2004)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIII
BUUU BU BUUU
UUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IIIIIIIIIIIII
AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHh

auch mit bashguard erhältlich?


----------



## City Driver (18. September 2004)

Boooor, Ich hoffe nur die verticken die ganzen teile auch in dem Design. Am beste auch ohne grüne Aufkleber. ^^

Ey, das wär ja mal son Burner wenn Das Zoo Emblem wie vorne auch aufm Oberrohr angebracht wird. Das hier hat mir der Herr Zoo geschickt.


----------



## konrad (18. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> wow. der neue pitbull ist ja mla richtig hammer geil.... porno.
> sorry konrad, für den porn-award musst du schon mit so einem rahmen ankommen



NNNNEEEEIIIINNNN!!!!!
wieso ist die welt so grausam zu mir    

die neuen ZOO! parts sind ja wohl der absolute overkill in sachen style und größenwahn-der HAMMER!   

ich frag mich wie das mit 200er-nabe funkunieren soll-die 76er verzahnung der Chris King is ja schon ziehrlich-watt soll denn dann in der ZOO! nabe arbeiten....


----------



## robs (18. September 2004)

Vielleicht sind es ja zwei Freiläufe die abwechselnd einrasten     möglich wärs.


----------



## Hanxs (18. September 2004)

Hier!

Neues Brisa!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. September 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur den pitbull gibts überarbeitet ,sondern auch den phyton mit 2 unterschiedlichen wb. einmal mit 1045 und einmal mit 1005 wurde so craig lee scott(long) und jao zhi(short) entworfen.beim 1045 sind es 375mm chainstays und beim 1005 classische 362mm. achja und ab 2005 fährt man das phyton ohne bashguard!!!!gewicht ca. 1,6kg



geil!!! der rahmen ist jaa der hammer!!! viel geiler als der alte!!! also ich hole mir das alte nicht mehr. ich warte, bis das neue raus ist und hole mir das dann.  der ist einfach der ober porno!!!! der rockt alles!!!   

Jan


----------



## konrad (18. September 2004)

anscheinend soll die endgültige nabe sogar 250 einrastpunkte haben und so siehts drinnen aus-nich so schön wie ne chris king   aber auch imposant!


----------



## Berliner Team T (19. September 2004)

boah ober hammer ich werd mir wahrscheinlich dann 
auch das neue pitbull holen die haben ja jetzt sogar ne kettenstrebe
von 375mm wenn ich mich nich verlesen hab und das wäre ja der oberhammer!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. September 2004)

JA! 1cm kürzere Kettenstreben!!! Da wirst du bestimmt 3x so schnell drauf lernen, 5x so hoch tippen , 8x so weit sidehoppen und 12x so leicht aufs hinterad kommen


----------



## ride (19. September 2004)

Was soll an dem neuen Phyton-Rahmen denn bitte geil sein?Das Sieht ja echt nicht mehr schön aus! Und wenn ihr auf so high-tech-look steht hätte ich noch einen echten Geheimtipp: Mit so einem ärodynamischen Radbahnrennen-Helm hättet ihr weniger Luftwiederstand und könntet sicher noch ein paar Millimeter Sprunghöhe rausholen!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll an dem neuen Phyton-Rahmen denn bitte geil sein?Das Sieht ja echt nicht mehr schön aus! Und wenn ihr auf so high-tech-look steht hätte ich noch einen echten Geheimtipp: Mit so einem ärodynamischen Radbahnrennen-Helm hättet ihr weniger Luftwiederstand und könntet sicher noch ein paar Millimeter Sprunghöhe rausholen!


    nicht schlecht!    Ich find den Rahmen zwar auch schön, aber wie manche da tun können, naja mir egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (20. September 2004)

was sollte man männern nie zu weihnachten schenken?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. September 2004)

lol wtf Koxx Socken?


----------



## Reini (20. September 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> JA! 1cm kürzere Kettenstreben!!! Da wirst du bestimmt 3x so schnell drauf lernen, 5x so hoch tippen , 8x so weit sidehoppen und 12x so leicht aufs hinterad kommen


mindestens 
das ding schaut echt verdammt geil aus, aber mir gefällts nicht so von der länge...
eventuell ein 1065 radstand wär geil

zum brisa:
versteht die jemand? bis jetzt hat die als einer der wenigen eine einigermaßen haltbare scheibenhalterung, und jetzt ändern sie diese wieder ??


----------



## robs (21. September 2004)

Ja das hab ich auch gedacht als ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. September 2004)

is doch egal, weil scheibe hinten is doch eh mist, hs is viel geiler (finde ich)


----------



## Reini (22. September 2004)

hinten scheibe ist auch sau geil

aja sind die leute in japan nicht im stande V-Brake aufnahmen zu schweißen ?


----------



## Fars (22. September 2004)

Echo Pure gebrochen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8694


----------



## Monty98 (23. September 2004)

ERSTER! ERSTER! ERSTER!
Echo Team auf www.trialmarkt.de erhältlich!!


----------



## ph1L (23. September 2004)

und das Hoffmann: Revelation alias Echo Control


----------



## Hanxs (24. September 2004)

Gibt jetzt TryAll Lenker in Carbon Optik beim Jan!!!!
Und die neuen Koxx Beläge!

www.trialmarkt.de



Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (25. September 2004)

und jetzt auch einen sehr netten ZOO! Vorbau.
kostet stolze 99  ! Aber sieht geil aus find ich. CNC gefräst!!!






also dann viel Spaß beim bestellen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. September 2004)

jaa schön und wo bleibt der fürs 20"?? gesehn hab ich ihn schon auf der hp vom craig, aber ich habe den vorbau bis jetzt bei keinem im sortiement gefunden.

Jan


----------



## Fabi (25. September 2004)

http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/shop/U...ipt_enabled=true&darstellen=1&Kategorie_ID=32
Ganz unten.


----------



## ph1L (25. September 2004)

Kann jemand etwas zu den neuen TryAll Bloxx sagen?

Einer hat sie hier ja schon "vor Markteinführung" verkauft und wohl auch gefahren.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. September 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> und das Hoffmann: Revelation alias Echo Control



Hoffmann Revelation??? hallo??? ist das schon wieder was neues vom lorenz??? ich will bilder!!!   

Jan


----------



## ChrisKing (25. September 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand etwas zu den neuen TryAll Bloxx sagen?
> 
> Einer hat sie hier ja schon "vor Markteinführung" verkauft und wohl auch gefahren.



die roten sind ja die weichsten, und ich denk die sind nich so doll, weil der Druckpunkt dann bissl zu weich wird. Deswegen hat der eine sie wohl auch verkauft  Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen die gelben koxx auf der WM gekauft, und naja also der Hammer sind sie nicht, vielleicht liegts auch daran dass ich des anflexen nich so check. War schon mal besser früher, da hatt ich auch noch die braunen koxx..


----------



## ph1L (25. September 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffmann Revelation??? hallo??? ist das schon wieder was neues vom lorenz??? ich will bilder!!!
> 
> Jan




Tja da hast wohl das hübscheste Rad in der Bike Gallery net gesehen   

- >>guggst du?! <<-


und thx Chris für die schnelle Antwort...
dann bleib ich wohl bei den normalen Koxx Bloxx hab ja nochn paar daheim liegen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. September 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Tja da hast wohl das hübscheste Rad in der Bike Gallery net gesehen
> 
> - >>guggst du?! <<-
> 
> ...



und was soll da jetzt soo revelation sein?? sieht genauso aus wie das vom max........


----------



## ph1L (25. September 2004)

kA hab den Name einfach gut gefunden und es mal so benannt,
außerdem is die Geo leicht abgewandelt im vergleich zum Hoffmann vom Max

*rest des alten Beitrages is zensiert da ich ne scheiß laune hatte da mir
die Kette gerissen is und mir so manch anderes noch aufn Sack ging...
sollte außerdem auch net in den Nu Stuff Thread sryyyy   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. September 2004)

ich wollte doch nur mal wissen, warum das soo heißt, ich dachte halt, das der lorenz wieder mal was neues am start hat. 

Jan


----------



## ecols (25. September 2004)

so.. dann post ich auch mal was...

surly (http://www.surlybikes.com) hat ne fette 65mm felge rausgepresst..






ausserdem hab ich diesen kettenspanner noch nich gekannt:





was haltet ihr von der Paul Nabe?


----------



## Mario-Trial (25. September 2004)

wie bitte 65mm? wo soll denn die rein passen? :S


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> die roten sind ja die weichsten, und ich denk die sind nich so doll, weil der Druckpunkt dann bissl zu weich wird. Deswegen hat der eine sie wohl auch verkauft  Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen die gelben koxx auf der WM gekauft, und naja also der Hammer sind sie nicht, vielleicht liegts auch daran dass ich des anflexen nich so check. War schon mal besser früher, da hatt ich auch noch die braunen koxx..


also, dass die roten die weichsechsten sind, glaube ich nciht, ich habe jetzt die roten mit derb angeflexter felge, und die scheinen härter als die braunen, jedenfalls is der druckpukt um eniges härter als vorher, und die bremskraft is geil, finde ich, also wenn die sich nciht schnell abnutzen,(was ich nciht glaueb weil die nämlihc voll hart sind), dann sind die echt top, die beläge.


----------



## ecols (25. September 2004)

@mario:

frag nicht mich frag surly.. 


> It seems there's a need for a super-wide rim for snow bikers, sand bikers, rock crawlers and downhillers who want to run some really big rubber.



keine ahnung wer ihnen das erzählt hat.. jedenfalls hat man damit nie mehr probleme wie wegknicken wegen zu niedrigem reifendruck..   

ich finds witzig


----------



## aramis (25. September 2004)

Ich denke, mit nem Koxx-Hinterbau, den Belägen ganz außen und etwas abgefeilten Belägen müsste das passen. Mich würde interessieren, was die wiegt und kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (25. September 2004)

Es wird die Felge gelocht für XC geben. Gewicht steht noch nicht fest. Die testen noch rum, wie groß sie die Löcher machen können.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also, dass die roten die weichsechsten sind, glaube ich nciht, ich habe jetzt die roten mit derb angeflexter felge, und die scheinen härter als die braunen, jedenfalls is der druckpukt um eniges härter als vorher, und die bremskraft is geil, finde ich, also wenn die sich nciht schnell abnutzen,(was ich nciht glaueb weil die nämlihc voll hart sind), dann sind die echt top, die beläge.



steht zumindest auf der seite von bikes in motion, dass die roten die weichen sind, die gelben die mittleren usw...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> steht zumindest auf der seite von bikes in motion, dass die roten die weichen sind, die gelben die mittleren usw...


und so ist das auch richtig!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. September 2004)

nagut, wie ihr wollt, ihc finde trotzdem das sich die roten härter anfühlen als die braunen, aber wenns ja auf bikesinmotion steht wirds schon stimmen.....


----------



## Hopserhäsle (27. September 2004)

sehr leichte Magnesium Plattformpedale mit geschraubten Pins. Gewicht 370gr., Farbe schwarz!    Sind einiges leichter noch wie die VPs, aber kosten halt 83  !!!!





Und der Jan bekommt diese Woche noch eine neue Lieferung TryAll Handschuhe in rot und schwarz UND NEUE in BLAU, Bilder gibts noch net, aber er stellt sie dann gleich noch diese Woche rein. Naja und einen neuen 20" ZOO! Vorbau hat er (is nich der CNC gefräste) und naja hm achso was um das Ritzelpaket irgendwie auf irgendwas umzurüsten  Is mir auch egal, mir waren und sind die Pedale am wichtigsten 
Kaufen, marsch marsch!


----------



## ecols (27. September 2004)

ob mich die pedale irgendwie an die wellgo erinnern?


----------



## Scrat (28. September 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Tja da hast wohl das hübscheste Rad in der Bike Gallery net gesehen
> 
> - >>guggst du?! <<-



Ich seh' schon, so'n Hoffmann muß einfach schwarz sein, oder?

Servus, Thomas (ich glaub, ich laß es auch so).


----------



## Levelboss (28. September 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> ob mich die pedale irgendwie an die wellgo erinnern?



Es gibt genau diese Pedale von sehr vielen Herstellern.
Da wird einfach "Try All" draufgedruckt und dann sind es halt Try All Pedale.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (28. September 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt genau diese Pedale von sehr vielen Herstellern.
> Da wird einfach "Try All" draufgedruckt und dann sind es halt Try All Pedale.


genauso ist es doch bestimmt auch bei den VP´s, da wird halt die Farbe geändert und TryAll draufgedruckt und fertig! Naja ich kauf mir diese Pedale sowieso nicht, oder nicht so schnell!


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. September 2004)

Das sind so Taiwan-Pedalen. Na ja wer bis zu 30 mehr zahlen will soll gerne die koxx-Tatzen fahren. Ha ha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Oktober 2004)

Meine übernächste Felge:

Geil breit wie Try All, aber geöst....


http://www.vizbikes.co.uk/rim.html


----------



## konrad (2. Oktober 2004)

THINK PINK!


----------



## Benjy (2. Oktober 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> THINK PINK!


naja... chris king:   ... aba wirklich mein geschmack triffts mit der farbe net...


----------



## LauraPalmer (2. Oktober 2004)

die Farbe is echt porno, die wär was fürn Max...


----------



## konrad (2. Oktober 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> die Farbe is echt porno, die wär was fürn Max...



cool,macht max jetzt auch gay-pornos?   

also ich find die farbe auch hammer;bei observedtrials fanden die die nich so gut...das naben+steuersatz-set gibts aber nur in limitierter auflage und auf vorbestellung,wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab....


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. Oktober 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> die Farbe is echt porno, die wär was fürn Max...


jaa, das wäre auf jedenfall was für ihn.   



			
				konrad schrieb:
			
		

> cool,macht max jetzt auch gay-pornos?



jaa, ich glaube schon. hat mir zumindest irgend jemand erzählt, aber ich weiss nicht mehr genau wer. damit er sich das set leisten kann, müsste er aber noch nen paar mehr pornos drehen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Oktober 2004)

ich find die farbe nicht so porno, das liegt bestimmt dadran das ich keine gay porns drehe..... sondern nur "richtige" pornos mit tippen, ääähm titten.
ich find gold viel pimpiger, als pink.....
Max


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Oktober 2004)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> ob mich die pedale irgendwie an die wellgo erinnern?



ich hab die wellgo magnesium. ich wollte einfach die billigsten plattform mit schraubbaren pins die einigermassen leicht sind. 
www.bigboysports.de   -> 25 euro.
bin sehr zufrieden damit und die kommen auch auf mein baldiges echo weil ich die tatzen nicht mag.


----------



## robs (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde Käfigpedale grippen besser...  kannste auch immer nachfeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. Oktober 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> THINK PINK!



Edel, wo kann man das den bestellen und wie teuer und wann verfügbar? Ich n Kumpel is sehr interessiert!!!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Oktober 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die wellgo magnesium. ich wollte einfach die billigsten plattform mit schraubbaren pins die einigermassen leicht sind.
> www.bigboysports.de   -> 25 euro.
> bin sehr zufrieden damit und die kommen auch auf mein baldiges echo weil ich die tatzen nicht mag.


weißt du zufällig was die wiegen`? das sind nämlich nicht genau die gleichen...
die try all haben z.b. keine auswechselbaren pins.


----------



## konrad (3. Oktober 2004)

so siehts aus...

Were excited to announce a new addition to our line of colors to coincide 
with National Breast Cancer Awareness Month. For a limited time (through December 31, 2004) the Pink headset will be available directly to dealers through King Cycle Group at 800-523-6008. 

For those who like their King components to match, a special Headset and Hubs package will be available by special request only. The package will include a pink headset, a set of pink hubs and a t-shirt. Pre-orders must be made by November 12, 2004 and the components will be shipped in time for Christmas. 

In conjunction with this limited offer, King Cycle Group will be donating $1 from each pink headset sale to the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation. The Pink Headset donation program will continue through to December 31. October 2004 marks the 20th Anniversary of National Breast Cancer Awareness Month. 

For more information on the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation please 
visit their web site at www.komen.org.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2004)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> weißt du zufällig was die wiegen`? das sind nämlich nicht genau die gleichen...
> die try all haben z.b. keine auswechselbaren pins.



ich wollte auswechselbare pins. was macht man wenn die pins abbrechen, vor allem wenn die aus einem guss aus alu oder magnesium sind? dann ist das voll das glatte pedal.
was die wiegen steht nicht dabei. könnt ich wohl mal nachwiegen wenn ich sie aufs neue rad bau. vergleichbare magnesium wellgo mit etwas mehr material stehn mit 450g in der liste. die hier:




der käfig ist voll leicht. was wiegt ist die achse und die darf gerne was wiegen. hätte keine lust mir auszumalen was los ist wenn die mal wegbricht.


----------



## Bulle von Tölz (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!!

Hier ein Foto vom neuen und leichteren ONZA T-Rex!!!

MFG


----------



## Mac Gyver (5. Oktober 2004)

Hey ho, was haltet ihr denn so von dem ECHO 20" Team 2004...also ich finds saugeil   Team 04'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (5. Oktober 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ho, was haltet ihr denn so von dem ECHO 20" Team 2004...also ich finds saugeil   Team 04'



pro: verdammt flach, geile optik; perfekte kettenstrebe; es ist kein koxx  

contra: ich finds zu lang; (ich glaube) es hatte als projektmodell noch ein andere farbe als die jetzige ausführung gehabt-fänd ich schad wenns so wär...


----------



## Mac Gyver (5. Oktober 2004)

> (ich glaube) es hatte als projektmodell noch ein andere farbe als die jetzige ausführung gehabt-fänd ich schad wenns so wär...



Da geb ich dir recht....diese krasse weisse Farebe währe mal ne innovatin gewesen!  
ABer in silber iset nunmal der ECHO-style (Der warscheinlich auch immer so bleiben wird)


Und zum Thema zu lang: ich find is halt mehr so die Python Geo(krass), warscheinlich bist du wegen monty so kurze teile gewöhnt...


----------



## Monty98 (5. Oktober 2004)

jetzt wo dus sagst: ich mein natürlich die long-ausführung  sorry
und: ich find das python gehört einfach als einzigartiges 20" bike auf den markt. so ein langes teil hat einfach irgendwann kommen müssen.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Oktober 2004)

Das Univega RAM-TR 676 (2005-er Modell). Bin ich auf der Eurobike gefahren und mir hats ÜBERHAUPTNICHT GEFALLEN. Ich konnte damit nichtmal richtig aufm Hr springen, ging einfach nicht richtig mit dem. Preis 999  !


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Oktober 2004)

so und noch etwas kleiner, damit man das ganze Bike auf einmal sehen kann.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Oktober 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Das Univega RAM-TR 676 (2005-er Modell). Bin ich auf der Eurobike gefahren und mir hats ÜBERHAUPTNICHT GEFALLEN. Ich konnte damit nichtmal richtig aufm Hr springen, ging einfach nicht richtig mit dem. Preis 999  !



ist jaa wieder so ein billiges x-lite imitat. ich finde, es sind irgendwie billig aus. gefällt mir nicht und es sieht ausserdem ziemlich kurz aus.

Jan


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Oktober 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ist jaa wieder so ein billiges x-lite imitat. ich finde, es sind irgendwie billig aus. gefällt mir nicht und es sieht ausserdem ziemlich kurz aus.
> 
> Jan


richtig, ist verdammt kurz geraten , darum kann ich auch mit dem nix


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (6. Oktober 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wo dus sagst: ich mein natürlich die long-ausführung  sorry
> und: ich find das python gehört einfach als einzigartiges 20" bike auf den markt. so ein langes teil hat einfach irgendwann kommen müssen.




lol

was laberst du den?
bin schon zum hallen trial in saarbrücken (dieses jahr februar)
mit meinem trialtech die gleiche geo wie das python gefahrn.
also ist das bike geklaut und alt!!! 

ps: python fahren nehmts net ernst.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Oktober 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> was laberst du den?
> bin schon zum hallen trial in saarbrücken (dieses jahr februar)
> ...



ey seb, das is halt so, wenn du n Hoffmann nimmst und zoo draufschreibst, und sagst es wäre das neue Zoo für 2005, würden es alle geil finden und schwärmen wie geil das sein muss, is halt so ;image is alles.


----------



## aramis (7. Oktober 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte damit nichtmal richtig aufm Hr springen, ...



Das wird wohl eher an dir gelegen haben. 

@Sebo, Max:

Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass die Echo-Leute sich die Geo von den Hoffmannbikes klauen? Krasse Paranoia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Oktober 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> @Sebo, Max:
> Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass die Echo-Leute sich die Geo von den Hoffmannbikes klauen? Krasse Paranoia!


hey hey, les erstmal richtig die beiträge, so hat das keiner geschrieben und so war das auch auf keinen Fall gemeint, mir is schon klar, das keina bei hoffmann geo klaut, weil kennt ja keina, aba alle tun so, als wäre das was ganz neues von zoo, echo und so, langen radstand zu machen bzw, solch eine geo, aba de hoffmann hat das schon gehabt, da gabs das bei zoo/echo noch nicht. Nur es kratzt´halt keinen was de lorenz macht, wiel nciht alle 2tage n neues hoffmann vid im newvidthread is wo man mit den bikes 10m drops auf 2pallten machen, die 100m weit von der mauer westehen, des wegen "image ist alles".
Also nciht das das falsch verstanden wird, von echo/zoo halte ich trotzdem viel.

Max


----------



## Hopserhäsle (7. Oktober 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wohl eher an dir gelegen haben.


ja haha das war mir klar, dass sowas wieder einer schreibt!


----------



## aramis (7. Oktober 2004)

War ja nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (7. Oktober 2004)

naja
syntace hat die geo auch mal vom lorenz geklaut also da mal vorsicht!!!
und dann vom lorenz wurde noch mehr geklaut!

schaut euch mal woodman koxx monty ...
an ich find an fast jedem was.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Oktober 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> naja
> syntace hat die geo auch mal vom lorenz geklaut also da mal vorsicht!!!
> und dann vom lorenz wurde noch mehr geklaut!
> 
> ...


ja, is ja auch egal, weil sonst bricht hier noch ne riesen discusion aus, und veschandelt den ganzen schönen newstuff tread also scheißßß drauf, das will eh keina wahr haben.


----------



## Mario-Trial (7. Oktober 2004)

also so an sich ist es doch völlig rille, wer von wem klaut! Weil der Hoffmann evtl. ne Geo früher raus gebracht hat als Echo/Zoo/Koxx und was es nicht noch alles gibt, heißt das ja nicht, dass es besser sein muss! Und ich denk mal darauf kommt es viel eher an... Stabilität... Was nützt mir ne saugeile Geo, wenn das Rad nach 2 Wochen kaputt geht (ich will damit nicht sagen, dass das bei hoffmann so ist...). Und wenn man nur selten von gebrochenen Koxx ließt (z.B.), dann ist das ja auch selbstverständlich, dass Koxx ein gutes Image bekommt, oder?!?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Oktober 2004)

Nach der Theorie ist es mir fraglich warum Echo ein so gutes Image hat!


----------



## aramis (8. Oktober 2004)

Hey Seb, ist mir schon klar, was du meinst. Z. B. diese Verstärkungsdinger am Caisso Replica (über den Sitzstreben), die auch schon an nem Hoffmann verbaut waren. Aber mal ehrlich, der Lorenz is doch ganz von selbst auf die Idee gekommen. Kann nicht jemand anders auch von selbst darauf kommen? So die rießen kreative Innovation ist das ja nun wirklich nicht.
Der Lorenz hat Ewigkeiten gebraucht, um endlich CNC-Yokes zu verbauen. Unterstellt ihm irgendjemand, dass das ne geklaut Idee sei?

Syntace ist was ganz anderes. Der Öhler ist doch mal Hoffmann gefahren und hat die Geo mit zu Syntace genommen. Das Bergwerk Trial wurde oder wird ja auch vom Hoffmann gezimmert, also auch da nix mit Klau.
Aber du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass sich die Franzosen, Spanier oder Chinesen ihre Ideen von einer kleinen süddeutschen Bikeschmiede klauen müssen, die außer im unmittelbaren Umkreis kaum einer kennt.
Irgendjemand (ich glaube, der Max) hat auch mal rausgehauen, dass das Echo Control ein Hoffmann-Klau sei. Woran macht ihr das fest? An der Kettenstrebenlänge? An der Rahmenhöhe? Das halte ich alles für sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## aramis (8. Oktober 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> hey hey, les erstmal richtig die beiträge, so hat das keiner geschrieben und so war das auch auf keinen Fall gemeint, mir is schon klar, das keina bei hoffmann geo klaut, weil kennt ja keina, aba alle tun so, als wäre das was ganz neues von zoo, echo und so, langen radstand zu machen bzw, solch eine geo, aba de hoffmann hat das schon gehabt, da gabs das bei zoo/echo noch nicht. Nur es kratzt´halt keinen was de lorenz macht, wiel nciht alle 2tage n neues hoffmann vid im newvidthread is wo man mit den bikes 10m drops auf 2pallten machen, die 100m weit von der mauer westehen, des wegen "image ist alles".
> Also nciht das das falsch verstanden wird, von echo/zoo halte ich trotzdem viel.
> 
> Max



Boah, das habe ich noch gar nicht gelesen. Ich fahre Crescent. Davon is auch nie was im NV-Thread. Aber du gibst mir echt Rätsel auf. So viele Hoffmann-Rahmen, wie du schon zerkloppt hast, und du findest das immer noch geil.
Dass es kaum jemanden kratzt, was der Hoffmann so macht, liegt nicht daran, dass keiner von den Pros Hoffmann fährt, auch nicht an den Vids, nicht mal zwangsläufig an den Bikes.
Hoffmannbikes.de hat wohl das letzte sichtbare update erfahren als wir noch D-Mark hatten. Man hört oft (und erlebt selbst) wie schwer der Lorenz ans Phone zu bekommen ist. Zuverlässigkeit lässt auch zu wünschen übrig, im Vergleich zu anderen wie z. B. dem Jan. Von mir liegt schon seit Ewigkeiten ein VP-Pedal bei ihm rum. Er hatte wohl vergessen, es mir zurück zu schicken als ich mir so einen kuhlen Rockring habe auf die Kurbel zimmern lassen. Auf das Pedal ist mittlerweile gesch... aber so viel zum Thema Zuverlässigkeit.


Unterstelle mir nicht, dass ich die Beiträge nicht richtig lese! Das ist frech und dreist! Lies lieber selbst noch mal Post #300 vom Sebo durch! (Es heißt übrigens "lies" und nicht "les".)


Ok, genug gestritten für heute. Ich gehe zurück ins Loch.  Dass die Leute oft aufgewärmten Kaffee als was neues hinstellen, da gebe ich dir voll recht. Ich sage nur: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=127779


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Oktober 2004)

och ara. jetzt nimm doch nicht alles so ernst, wollte dich ja nciht beleidigen..
achja ich hab nicht gesagt, das das control geklaut ist, sondern ich hab nur gesagt, das der Rahmen nnur von der Optik her genauso ausssieht wie mein Rahmen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, also nix mit geklaut und so.

zum 100000000.mal: ich habe genau vier Rahmen zerkloppt, der 1. war gebraucht und eh schon uralt, der zweite war n ultra lite, den habe ich beim railspringen zerdellert, das hält n ultralite mit 1.5kg halt nicht aus, der dritte war ein prototyp rahmen, bei dem es das erste mal magura direkt montage gab, war zu schwach gebaut, beim vierten war das cnc teil zu schwach.
 Mein jetziger rahmen hält seit vier monaten, noch kein ende in sicht, vier dellen drin, und hat schon einige sachen wegstecken müssen.

Max


----------



## Monty98 (9. Oktober 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> och ara. jetzt nimm doch nicht alles so ernst, wollte dich ja nciht beleidigen..
> achja ich hab nicht gesagt, das das control geklaut ist, sondern ich hab nur gesagt, das der Rahmen nnur von der Optik her genauso ausssieht wie mein Rahmen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, also nix mit geklaut und so.
> 
> zum 100000000.mal: ich habe genau vier Rahmen zerkloppt, der 1. war gebraucht und eh schon uralt, der zweite war n ultra lite, den habe ich beim railspringen zerdellert, das hält n ultralite mit 1.5kg halt nicht aus, der dritte war ein prototyp rahmen, bei dem es das erste mal magura direkt montage gab, war zu schwach gebaut, beim vierten war das cnc teil zu schwach.
> ...



Wow! alle achtung! find ich saugeil dast da noch bei hoffmann bleibst. volle vorbildfunktion! 27 daum hoch.


----------



## biketrialer (9. Oktober 2004)

so jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen senf dazu.....
der lorenz macht das mit den rahmen halt nur nebenher, klar das er net ständig erreichbar ist wie der jan der das ganze hauptberuflich macht, von der geometrie sind die trialtech sachen top!
da kommt kein koxx und echo mit das is ma fakt, das hab auch ich jetzt gelernt auch wenns lange gedauert hat!


das problem bei einigen leuten hier im forum ist das diese sich mit teuren und edlen parts profilieren müssen, das is echt schade

@max: dein erstes trialtech war sowieso der kult schlechthin,was der alles mitgemacht hat..........

toto


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Oktober 2004)

Das Gute beim Lorenz ist das jeder seine eigene Geo haben kann und nicht je nach Körpergröße ein zu langes oder etwa zu kurzes Bike fahren muss wie es bei den Mitbewerbern aus Fernost der Fall ist. Wenn einem das Trialtech zu schlicht ist ohne Frästeile der kann gerne ein SEEMANN von mir haben und da hat dann aber selbst das XTP das nachsehen. Der Lorenz ist über die Jahre ein sehr guter Freund von mir geworden und wer hier im Forum schlechtes über ihn labbert der kennt ihn wohl nicht richtig.
Aber wie gesagt wir haben einen freie Marktwirtschaft und jeder soll das kaufen was er für toll findet. Nur wenn die Leute hier auch nur einen Hauch von Ahnung hätten, würden nicht immer solche Themen im Forum stehen.

Im Süden hat der Lorenz die Macht und im Norden halt jetzt der J. Will der ganze Rest kauft halt im Trialmarkt beim Jan ein und fertig. 

@ ara
Echo, Zoo , Koxx haben ja auch voll die tollen Pages vor allem die Try All ist ja täglich von Updaten voll. Gute Produkte gehen über Mundpropaganda weck. 


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## tommytrialer (9. Oktober 2004)

so jetzt muss ich auchmal dazu was sagen.

Bin ja Hoffmann Teamfahrer und arbeite schon seit fast 10 Jahren mit dem gutem Lorenz zusammen. In dieser Zeit hat sich viel geändert und wir haben viele Dinge ausprobiert und immer versucht uns zu entwickeln. Wir haben damals schon scheibenbremsen gefahren und die sau schweren Dinger ausprobiert( waren Sachs und Gustav M Dinger)... danach kam die Entwicklung weg vom Fat-Pipe zum normalen Trialtech...des Weiteren waren wir auch so ziemlich die ersten die ohne Sattel gefahren und und und....
dann kam die Entwicklung zur durchgezogenen Rahmengeometrie...und ich hatte das erste Longbike(1060 radstand) bei internationalen Wettkämpfen getestet, jedoch sind wir dann zurück auf 1045er radstand.

Und vor allem die Koxx Jungs und Monty Leute schauen immer gerne auch mal bei den anderen nach, ist auch ganz normale Konkurrenzanalyse. Aber so machen wir das auch...Jeder schaut immer was haben den die anderen Topfahrer und was sind die Gedanken, bzw was für ne idee/was für Vorteile ergeben sich etc.

Was mich halt ankotzt is immer das Zoo Echo Koxx als die über Marken hingestellt werden die alles aushalten. Aber das ist nicht so. Gestern hat mein Bruder ne Zoo gabel zerlegt und ich hab schon 2 Echo gabeln platt gemacht...Genauso weiß ich das schon mehrere Levelboss Rahmen gerissen sind. Sowas kann immer mal passieren bzw passiert bei jedem.

Und wir bei Hoffmannbikes haben leider keine großen Möglichkeiten und machen auch keine Massenproduktion und können so billig CNC Teile kaufen und verbauen...irgendwo muss der Lorenz die auch herbekommen und das ist halt alles nicht so einfach.

Und ihr beiden ZOO freaks(Monty98 und Zootrialer) so super sind die Phyton Rahmen auch nicht und ihr könnt nicht automatisch so abgehen wie crack le scott oder tra. Ihr müsst nicht meinen das es am Rad hängt. Mitlerweile sind alle Räder so optimiert das alle gut sind und nur kleine Unterschiede gibt.

Es hängt immer am Fahrer, was er kann und nicht am Rad. Der Hermance würde genauso mim Zoo Hoffmann oder Echo abgehen is alles nur gewöhnungssache. 


@ Aramis 
steiger dich doch da nicht so rein. In letzter zeit hat sich das Forum sehr verändert und immer mehr Leute erzählen einfach kacke bzw reden in ihrer Unwissenheit einfach bullshit...bzw neigen zum Überteiben


so das wars dazu...


----------



## Bike Lane (9. Oktober 2004)

ich bezweifel ehrlich, ob es sich bei den koxx cnc-teilen um echte cnc-teile handelt, oder ob das nicht billige gussteile sind. denn wenn ich mir zum beispiel einen azonic vorbau ansehe, der cnc nachbearbeitet wurde, sind die ober und unter auflagefläche absolut plan und zwar auf 1/10mm genau. bei koxx sieht das ganz anders aus. da stimmt es oben und unten nicht mal annähernd und es sind auch hässliche abrundungen an jeder seite und kante. bei cnc würde das aber ganz anders aussehen. zudem sind keine cnc bearbeitungsspuren dran, die immer entstehen und ich glaub auch nicht das koxx die entfernen würde, weil das wäre dann alles zu kostspielig. insgesamt ist eigentlich koxx, echo und zoo und alles andere der selbe scheiss, weil es geht heute echt nichts mehr ohne teueres nachschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Oktober 2004)

Endlich mal einer der es schnallt wie der Hase läuft. Koxx verbaut Schmiedegussteile die nicht einmal CNC nachbearbeitet wurden. In unserem SEEMANN sind richtige Frästeile verbaut und da kann man den Unterschied sehr gut erkennen. In Taiwan wird aber fast allles geschiedet was aber nichts an der Stabi ändert. Nur CNC-Teile hin schreiben und aber gar keine verbauen ist halt nicht fair den Kunden gegenüber.


----------



## konrad (9. Oktober 2004)

ey leute,reißt euch mal alle am schlübber,schon 19 beiträge in folge,die nix mit dem thread zu tun haben-fahrt eure rahmen kaputt wie ihr wollt und macht einen neuen thread auf zur marken-diskussion-bitte!


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Oktober 2004)

Das ist das CNC-Frästeil aus dem SEEMANN Ultimate.... Ich hoffe man kann den unterschied zu dem Koxx-Teil sehen. Das Teil spiegelt so stark das man es kaum ablichten kann.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Oktober 2004)

aber im endeffekt merk ich es als Fahrer nich ob das Teil jetz gegossen wurde oder wirkich mit der cnc gefertigt wurde. Ich mein wer mal n levelboss gefahren is und dann den xtp Rahmen, der merkt den Steifigkeitsunterschied sofort. Von daher is es eigenlich wurscht wie es gefertig wurde. Dass des ganze bissl gemogelt is und man durch die "CNC" Teile den Preis vom xtp rechtfertigen will, is natürlich ne andere Sache.


----------



## matthias,wandel (9. Oktober 2004)

nur mal so zur info: Ein gussteil in diesem fall die des koxx xtp sind wesentlich steifer als cnc gefräste teile!!!
das rührt daher das:
die dichte von gussteilen ist höher als von gefrästen teilen das wiederum bedeudet das es zwangsläufig auch stabiler ist! so kann man die materialdicke(wanddicke) verkleinern und spart so auch noch gewicht!
die oberflächengüte ist bei gussteilen (wachsguss) tausendmal dichter als von cnc yoke´s.
dann ist es auch ein ökonomischer aspekt. ein cnc yoke ist aus einem block gefräst, wobei ja viel material verschwendet wird (das ist in deutschland leider so). ein gussteil ist genau abgestimmt auf die stoffmenge. das impliziert das guss billiger ist als cnc oder andere arten. also redet ma nicht so einen mist über gussteile! schliesslich wird bei audi der a8 fast komplett (also nur die karroserie bezogen) hochdruckgussteile verbaut. von der tür über das dach, von der kofferraumklappe bis zur motorhaube.


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Oktober 2004)

@ matze

ist schon klar, aber der Preis bei Schmiedeguss ist ein zehntel von dem eines Fräteiles das in Germany hergestellt ist. Und wenn ich kein CNC-teil im Rahmen verbaue schreibe ich es auch nicht hin sondern so wie es Syntace macht "geschmiedetes Yoke" und fertig.

Was bist du von Beruf Matze? Maschinenbau-Student?


----------



## matthias,wandel (9. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du von Beruf Matze? Maschinenbau-Student?



jepp  . 

ja in dem pkt. geb ich dir auch recht. cnc hinschreiben und guss verkaufen ist irgendwie ********. aber davon ma abgesehen, was nutzt das koxx??? denken die wenn sie hinschreiben cnc yoke verkaufen die gleich 1000 rahmen mehr, oder wat???
was mich nur stört ist, warum die bei koxx das steuerkopfteil so ungleichmäßig verarbeitet haben??? das ist bei genauen betrachten gar keine richtige symmetrie drinn. soll das so sein??? wirkt halt irgendwie sehr rustikal


----------



## bodom child (9. Oktober 2004)

ich glaube dass viele hier von metallbe- und verarbeitung nicht die geringste ahnung haben, aber ihren senf dazugeben müssen. 1/10mm zum beispiel sind ein witz in der metallbearbeitung. und was bitte sind "cnc-bearbeitungsspuren"? cnc fräsen arbeiten auch nur mit normalen fräsern... etc. das ist nicht irgendein überding aus dem all! 

aber genug zu dem thema.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Oktober 2004)

mein schöner nu stuff thread....
hört auf ihn zu vergewaltigen.....

tjaahaa, würd mir tierisch stinken 1000 öcken für gold hinzublättern, wenns doch nur angemaltes Plastik ist  (namen wurden geändert, um weitere diskusionen zu vermeiden)


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Oktober 2004)

ein glück hab ich nich 1000 gezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (9. Oktober 2004)

naja es gibt auch viele die glauben etwas über andere zu wissen obwohl sie gar keinen blassen schimmer haben. 1/10mm z.b. ist bei discaufnahmen extrem viel. wenn man die nicht richtig fräßt quitscht sie und hat keine richtige power. genauso ist es auch beim steuersatz und beim tretlager. wenn das nicht passt, dann sperrt der steuersatz oder das tretlager und die lager sind schnell kaputt. überhaupt denken die meißten leute das es auf das nicht ankommt wundern sich aber wenn irgendwas kaputt geht oder nicht funktioniert. eine cnc fräße hinterlässt immer spuren auf großen flächen, falls du jemals schonmal ein richtiges cnc fräßteil gesehen hast, das gerade frisch ist. aber das weißt du warscheinlich auch besser. mir ist auch klar das gussteile und vorallem druckgussteile stabieler sind als cnc gefräßte teile. allerdings verkauft koxx die dinger als superpräziese cnc teile, obwohl sie extrem unpräziese sind. nachbearbeiten kann man auch vergessen, da man sonst ins gussteil schneidet.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. Oktober 2004)

Ihr habt ja alle keine Ahnung. Richtige Trialbikes sind GT Zaskar, Monty 219CH usw. Schaut euch mal die WM 1989 in Durango an. Da fährt Dave Wonderly mit seinem GT alle Disziplinen. Hillclimb, Cross Country, Downhill, Dual Slalom und Trial, alles mit ein und dem selben Bike. Das sind halt super Geometrien.   Oi Oi Oi, Lang ist's her.........

Scheiß egal welche Firma. Die guten Fahrer würden sowieso gewinnen. Ob ein Hermance, ein Bealey, ein Caisso oder ein Öhler jetzt ein Echo, ein Zoo, ein Hoffmann oder eine Salatgurke fahren ist denen wurscht. 

Ich fahr eine Badewanne und spring damit höher als jedes Haus springen würde.

Raimund


----------



## biketrialer (10. Oktober 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> tjaahaa, würd mir tierisch stinken 1000 öcken für gold hinzublättern, wenns doch nur angemaltes Plastik ist  (namen wurden geändert, um weitere diskusionen zu vermeiden)




  , ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine....!
toto


----------



## elhefe (10. Oktober 2004)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine cnc fräße hinterlässt immer spuren auf großen flächen, falls du jemals schonmal ein richtiges cnc fräßteil gesehen hast, das gerade frisch ist. aber das weißt du warscheinlich auch besser...




Das macht ne normale Fräse aber auch. Und: (C)NC ist kein Allerheilmittel. Glaube kaum, dass eine kleine BikeBratBude, wie z.B. Hoffmann, sich ne CNC Fräse hinstellt. Eine normale würde schon das gleiche Ergebnis liefern. Wir halten uns beim Bike Sport auch nicht in Ultrapräzisionsbereich (1/1000mm) auf. Da müsste man schon mehrere ganz schön dicke Serien fertigen, um CNC wirtschaftlich einzusetzten. Auch wenn Bike- bzw. Trialsport viel mit Idealismus zu tun hat, wenn abends davon nicht mal ne "warme Suppe" auf den Tisch kommt, macht da auch keiner was. Aber jetzt schweift es doch ganz schön vom Thread thema ab.


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Oktober 2004)

http://www.slctrials.com/media/picalbums/17/evolveleech.jpg

neues norco


----------



## aramis (10. Oktober 2004)

uuuuuuralt!!!

Und mit dem Reinsteigern haste natürlich recht.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Oktober 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.slctrials.com/media/picalbums/17/evolveleech.jpg
> 
> neues norco


norco sucks. :kotz:

ähm soviel zum thema kopieren.


----------



## aramis (10. Oktober 2004)

Das hatten wir schon mal. Da ist nüscht kopiert. Das Rahmen-Design ist nur an die Norco-Fullies angelehnt.


----------



## Reini (10. Oktober 2004)

so nun mal was von meinem senf:
CNC:
Ich find es supertoll das sich alle mit CNC rühmen, es mag auch super sein das sie aufs 1/1000 genau gehen, man sich auf der Oberfläche spiegeln kann. Aber es ist leider nicht das stabilste.
Guss:
Stabiler als CNC (ja ihr hört richtig) kommt dadurch das sich die Kristalle so legen wie sie gegossen wurden, und nicht wie beim CNC weggeschnitten
Schmiedeteile:
Stabiler als beide, aus dem Grund das Kristalle so hingeklopft wurden das es passt und sie dadurch auch elastischer sind.
-->
wenn man jetzt Gussteile nachfräst wir was von der Stabilität weggenommen.

Bsp:
Koxx-Yoke:
Wenn man dieses Ding komplett schmieden würde, und dann nur noch die Gewinde für Tretlager nachfräst, wär das das stabilste aber auch das Teuerste, so eine Schmiedeanlage is net so billig.

Zum Seemanbooster:
Nettes Teil  Gibts das auch für V's ?

zum wandel :
a8 ist nicht gezogen worden ? sondern gegossen, hat doch IMHO nachteile durch die sprödigkeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. Oktober 2004)

Das ist der New Stuff Tread!

Und wenn alle Leute immer weiterbohren wollen und Ihren Senf hinzugeben, geb ich jetzt auch nochmal meinen Senf her:

So, gebt jetzt besser Ruh, es sei denn ihr habt neue Produkte.  

Raimund


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. Oktober 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> zum wandel :
> a8 ist nicht gezogen worden ? sondern gegossen, hat doch IMHO nachteile durch die sprödigkeit ?



sorry, aber ich hab doch gar nichts geschrieben dass der a8 gezogen worde?
soweit ich weiss werden die karroserieteile mit dem hochdruckgussverfahren hergestellt und das weisst keine sprödichkeit auf, höchstens die gefahr von eingeschlosserener luft beim giessen kann vorkommen, allerdings wird so ein teil gleich immer aussortiert. bei porsche übrigens auch!

und vielleicht stellt koxx seine steuerkopfteile mit dem vakuumguss her, kann man übrigens sehr gut nachvollziehen, weil so wie die teile von koxx aussehen...hier mal eine anleitung dazu wie man sich selbst gussteile herstellt
vakuumguss für jederman


----------



## Hopserhäsle (12. Oktober 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.slctrials.com/media/picalbums/17/evolveleech.jpg
> 
> neues norco


servus, also des glaub ich auch das des norco alt ist, das auch ******* aussieht mit den Komponenten usw. egal, that sucks!


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. Oktober 2004)

Wollte mal fragen ob einer was über die Plazmatic Scheibenbeläge weiss? Die Teile gehn bestimmt wie die Feuerwehr. Geht halt nur auf einer Aluscheibe denke ich mal, aber da halt dann wie ein Stock in die Speichen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hier noch was für unser Hopserhäsle und die anderen ZOO-Freaks...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was für unser Hopserhäsle und die anderen ZOO-Freaks...



die kurbeln und der rahmen sehen jaa richtig geil aus. sebi, wo hast du die bilder denn her??? oda hat jemand von deinem kollegen den rahmen schon daheim???

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (14. Oktober 2004)

@ Zootrialer

schau mal hier vorbei: http://www.slctrials.com/media/picalbums/getpicalbum.php?albumid=17


----------



## AcaPulco (14. Oktober 2004)

*Pitbull 05*
http://www.zoobike.com/images/pitbull/1.jpg

Mein nächster Rahmen!

*Python 05*
http://www.zoobike.com/images/python/1.jpg

beides von 1.jpg - 5.jpg
beim Python noch bis 6.jpg

SOOOO geil die dinger!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Oktober 2004)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> *Pitbull 05*
> http://www.zoobike.com/images/pitbull/1.jpg
> 
> Mein nächster Rahmen!
> ...



die bilder hatten wir schon mal, kennst schon jeder.

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (14. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal fragen ob einer was über die Plazmatic Scheibenbeläge weiss? Die Teile gehn bestimmt wie die Feuerwehr. Geht halt nur auf einer Aluscheibe denke ich mal, aber da halt dann wie ein Stock in die Speichen.



Die Beläge sind aus einem ähnlichen Material wie die CRM bzw. CRV Beläge hergestellt. Allerdings ist das Gummi härter.
Die Beläge sind für trockene Bedingungen entwickelt worden, Plazmatic ist noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Material für Nässe.
Bei Trockenheit sollen die Teile extrem gut ziehen, bei Nässe allerdings gar nicht!
Wenn man die Beläge mit einer gelochten Scheibe fährt, werden die Beläge wie mit einer Käsereibe weggerieben. Daher hat die Aluscheibe keine Löcher.

Auf Trialsin.com steht ein langer sehr informativer Artikel über die Plazmatic Produkte. HIER 

Es gibt jetzt übrigens auch in Europa endlich einen Shop, der Plazmatic Produkte verkauft: www.biketrial.pl


----------



## AcaPulco (14. Oktober 2004)

okay, entschuldigung...


----------



## Fars (18. Oktober 2004)

Ein cooler Rahmen von Syntrace!!! Er wird nur mit dem sattel und dem brake-booster verkauft! Das untere Rohr wird aufgepumpt(12 Bar), damit es fester wird und den schlägen widersteht. Tomas Ohler fährt Syntrace, glaub ich, bin aber nicht sicher...

Wenn jeder schon über den rahmen gewusst hat, dann tut es mir leid, beim suchen hab ich nix gefunden...


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. Oktober 2004)

@Fars

Das Bike gibt es von locker zwei Jahre, aber kein Problem...Der Öhler hat das Rad für Syntace entwickelt und getestet. Jetzt hat er leider auf Coustellier umgesattelt.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde es mit Helium füllen,dann schwebt er über Hindernisse.


----------



## tommytrialer (18. Oktober 2004)

is zu verlaufen bei www.biketrial-spain.de

naja neu zwar nicht aber ich habe so nen rahmen noch nie gesehen, ausgenommen den fat pipe rahmen vom lorenz


----------



## Berliner Team T (18. Oktober 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Ein cooler Rahmen von Syntrace!!! Er wird nur mit dem sattel und dem brake-booster verkauft! Das untere Rohr wird aufgepumpt(12 Bar), damit es fester wird und den schlägen widersteht. Tomas Ohler fährt Syntrace, glaub ich, bin aber nicht sicher...
> 
> Wenn jeder schon über den rahmen gewusst hat, dann tut es mir leid, beim suchen hab ich nix gefunden...



1tens heisst das Syntace  
2tens kann man den Rahmen auch ohne Sattel und Brake Booster kaufen
einer von uns fährt den rahmen nämlich  ohne Sattel oder Brake Booster
und soweit ich weiss soll das aufpumpen nur dazu führen das nich so derbe dellen in den rahmen kommen weil wirklich leichter wird der Rahmen dadurch nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Oktober 2004)

das ding sieht aus wei ein zusammen gedrücktes Monty 

um streit anzufangen: da ist bestimmt ein spanier nach schatthausen gefahren und hat die Geometrie beim Lorenz geklaut


----------



## Mario-Trial (18. Oktober 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> 1tens heisst das Syntace
> 2tens kann man den Rahmen auch ohne Sattel und Brake Booster kaufen
> einer von uns fährt den rahmen nämlich  ohne Sattel oder Brake Booster
> und soweit ich weiss soll das aufpumpen nur dazu führen das nich so derbe dellen in den rahmen kommen weil wirklich leichter wird der Rahmen dadurch nicht!!



wiesosoll denn der rahmen dadurch leichter werden, wenn man den mit LUFT aufpumpt? So wird er eher schwerer, weil ja bei 12bar das 12 fache an Luft drin is! Wirste zwar kaum merken, aber is ja egal.

@Heizerer
Das mit dem Helium haben sich auch schon einige gedacht, das problem wird aber sein, dass sich das bei dem Druck verflüssigt (glaube ich zumindest) und damit wird das rad auch schwerer!


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal ein Bild von der neuen Hope Mono Trial. Die Bremse hat der Vincent Hermance zwar schon bei den Koxx-Days gehabt, aber nun ist sie für jeden zu haben. Die Bremszange hat in Gegensatz zur Mono Mini extra große Kolben was richtig Power bringt. Habe das Teil mal probiert und muss sagen ist echt Geil. Perfekter Druckpunkt und richtig dampf. Bald über www.sticha.ch erhältlich.


----------



## Levelboss (19. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Bild von der neuen Hope Mono Trial. Die Bremse hat der Vincent Hermance zwar schon bei den Koxx-Days gehabt, aber nun ist sie für jeden zu haben. Die Bremszange hat in Gegensatz zur Mono Mini extra große Kolben was richtig Power bringt. Habe das Teil mal probiert und muss sagen ist echt Geil. Perfekter Druckpunkt und richtig dampf. Bald über www.sticha.ch erhältlich.



Weisst Du, wie teuer die Bremse ist?


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. Oktober 2004)

Der Preis soll etwa so wie bei der Mono Mini liegen.


----------



## matthias,wandel (24. Oktober 2004)

ist glaub ich nicht unbedingt neu aber ich wollte gern mal wissen, falls es denn jemand kennt, was das für ein bike im hintergrund des fotos ist?
das mit dem doppel ober-/ unterrohr!

EDIT: es gibt doch etwas neues von koks(koxx). bei koxx wird jetzt ein bmx mit xtp typischen yokes verkauft. unten auf dem 2 foto deutlich zu sehen.
ok, ich sollte das eigentlich im ddd forum posten...

EDIT2: hat koxx jetzt anscheinend auch neue bloxx "entickelt", bzw. bietet welche an. 3´es foto in dem rechten schaukasten die beläge mit so komischen farben!

das 4 foto ist ohne komentar!


----------



## roborider (24. Oktober 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> ist glaub ich nicht unbedingt neu aber ich wollte gern mal wissen, falls es denn jemand kennt, was das für ein bike im hintergrund des fotos ist?
> das mit dem doppel ober-/ unterrohr!


vielliecht der marc caisso rahmen!?


			
				matthias schrieb:
			
		

>



was sind denn das alles für gabeln da auf dem bild?? (also nich die mastoxx, sondern die anderen )


----------



## matthias,wandel (24. Oktober 2004)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> vielliecht der marc caisso rahmen!?



sorry, das glaub ich weniger!


----------



## Fars (24. Oktober 2004)

2matthias,wandel: Der Rahmen hinten sieht wie Nicolai 2MXTB aus...

http://www.nicolai.net/04/order/2mxtb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. Oktober 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> 2matthias,wandel: Der Rahmen hinten sieht wie Nicolai 2MXTB aus...
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/04/order/2mxtb.html




Ne auf keinen fall. der is viel zu dünn und hat auch ein doppeltes Unterrohr!!!


----------



## Fars (24. Oktober 2004)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:
			
		

> Ne auf keinen fall. der is viel zu dünn und hat auch ein doppeltes Unterrohr!!!


ja stimmt...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. Oktober 2004)

ich glaub die firma heißt xctt oder so...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. Oktober 2004)

weiß einer schon was über die grünen und blauen bremsbeläge?


----------



## Mac Gyver (24. Oktober 2004)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer schon was über die grünen und blauen bremsbeläge?



Von welcher Firma sind die denn?..meinse die grünen von ZOO?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. Oktober 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Von welcher Firma sind die denn?..meinse die grünen von ZOO?



ich glaube, er meint die beläge auf dem einen bild, die sind von koxx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (24. Oktober 2004)

Aud www.trialmarkt.de gibt es neue Bremsbeläge von Koxx(Try All)! Ich glaub, dass es diese neue sind, bin aber nicht sicher...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Oktober 2004)

Also nochmla für alle die was an den augen haben, oder nicht richtig lesen können(is nich bös' gemeint):
Auf dem einen Bild sind in dem Schaukasten außer den schon bekannten braunen, roten und gelben TRY-ALL belägen auch hellblaue und grüne zu sehen, und die frage war nun, ob jem. die kennt, bzw. was weiß etc...........
manmanman, is doch gar nciht so schwer, wenn selbst ich das raffe.


----------



## konrad (25. Oktober 2004)

so,hab hier mal was gefunden:

alu-starrnaben mit carbon finish:





kurbeln für schraubritzel und ISIS-standart





ein trialgabel aus carbon!!!für 26" und 20" erhältlich.die 26" forke baut 385mm hoch,die 20" 365mm.und das beste-2 jahre garantie!





und wie könnte auch anders sein-deren eigene trialrahmenserie:genannt "Vitamin"  





alles zu finden unter www.oztrials.cjb.net


----------



## Hopserhäsle (25. Oktober 2004)

also der/die Rahmen sind ja mal sowas von identisch zu Python und Pitbull, wenn nicht sogar genau das selbe und nur die Aufkleber weg!? Also das ist ja mal schei s se!!!!!!


----------



## Berliner Team T (25. Oktober 2004)

aber die 2jahre garantie spiegelt sich dann auch gleich im preis wieder


----------



## tobsen (25. Oktober 2004)

250Euro wäre ein stolzer preis für n e stahlgabel.
ausserdem sieht das hier schon verdammt nach carbon aus. so von der form her.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Oktober 2004)

is alles carbon, mit aluschaft


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Oktober 2004)

im observed forum ham schon paar Leute die Gabel mal kurz gefahren. Is wirklich aus carbon. Aber die Gabel is wohl schon einmal am aluschaft gebrochen..


----------



## Berliner Team T (27. Oktober 2004)

Hier gibts die neuen Echo Felgen


----------



## Levelboss (27. Oktober 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts die neuen Echo Felgen



Die gibt's beim Jan schon seit einiger Zeit. Sie stehen nur noch nicht im Online Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. Oktober 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts die neuen Echo Felgen



mensch,da gibbet aber schöne sachen von palzmatic!kann nich mal jemand die scheibe mit den beläge testen?

und der trial-ENO kostet da auch nich so viel


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (27. Oktober 2004)

Hier gibt es neue Bremsbeläge für Magura.

http://www.rimjam.com/

Im observedtrials Forum sind ein paar ganz begeistert davon.


----------



## BTBIKE (29. Oktober 2004)

BT CLOTHES

Team Jersey






Olso:
BT HAT
BT HOODY front 
BT HOODY BACK
BT URBAN JACKET BACK 
BT URBAN JACKET FRONT


----------



## matthias,wandel (2. November 2004)

ich poste mal hier noch den link zu VIZ company. hier wurden ja schonmal biler von den felgen gepostet, aber die haben noch mehr (kopiert?)!
vorallem fetzt das eine foto bei rim´s ,da ist im hintergrund ein lustiger zeitgenosse.
rims and more


----------



## isah (2. November 2004)

irgendwie werde ich bei deinem link falsch gelinkt (ff) 

http://www.vizbikes.com/002.html

der sollte gehen.


----------



## Benzman22 (2. November 2004)

Die felgen von denen sind ja extrem geil, weis einer was die kosten?


----------



## Berliner Team T (2. November 2004)

Überhaupt mal ne preisliste wäre cool!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. November 2004)

Die Gabel ist genau wie die Koxx nur fur 160mm Disc. Aprebic ist der Hersteller aus Taiwan... Das Zeug macht aber einen guten Eindruck. Die Felgen mit Ösen ist halt auch 10 mal besser als Koxx...


----------



## Mac Gyver (2. November 2004)

Is ja krass...der 1 zu 1 Koxx fake, so von den Farben her und so.
Aber vielleicht haben die sachen ja wirklich ne bessere qualität. 

Die Preise würden mich jetz auch interessieren (Boa wär das geil wenn die billiger als Koxx/ Try all wären)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (2. November 2004)

Ich würde die Produkte von Viz nicht als Koxx- oder Echo-Fakes bezeichnen, da es alles das selbe ist.

Glaubst Du etwa, Koxx fertigt die Felgen in Frankreich?
Die bestellen die Dinger irgendwo in Taiwan, China oder sonst wo.
Viz macht das genauso, nur dass sie beim Bestellen noch die Option "Ösen" ankreuzen  ,oder beim Lenker noch andere Farben anbieten als Echo.


----------



## Mac Gyver (2. November 2004)

Reusper....hasse ja nich ganz unrecht  ...mhhh ..jaaa...alsoo...eigennttliich...Ach warten wir doch einfach mal den Preis ab !!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

Kennt ihr schon den neuesten Koxx Katalog ? Ist DIN A4 groß und es hat alles von Koxx drin, auch die BMX Bikes usw. und von der anderen Seite her hats TryAll Sachen. Hab den vom Jan Göhrig, find ich net schlecht, sind sehr sehr viele Bilder drin und eine Doppelseite ist gut als Poster zu verwenden.  Stehen leider keine Preise drin, aber egal. Wollts nur erzählen, da der mir gefällt. 

MANN es muss MEHR ZOO! BEKLEIDUNG usw. geben!!!!


PS: Falls ihr jetzt gleich alle dem Jan ne email schreibt, dann nicht sagen, dass ihrs von mir wisst!!!


----------



## Levelboss (3. November 2004)




----------



## sebi-online88 (3. November 2004)

Ist genau die gleiche wie siehe unten nur bestimmt 100 teuerer weil Try All drauf steht...


----------



## Bike Lane (3. November 2004)

dafür sieht sie aber geil aus und hat ne stahlflexleitung von goodrige oder wie die heißen (eigentlich solle ich wissen wie die heißen, da ich sie selber auf meiner hope fahre   ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (3. November 2004)

Die Hope-Trial haben alle Stahlflex ob Try All Edition oder Hope normal.... und bei Hope gibt es jetzt auch verschiedene Farben zur Wahl...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (3. November 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

>



boa ey, die ist jaa mal geil!!!!!! oberst porno!!!!!   

Jan


----------



## kingpin18 (3. November 2004)

wo hast du den das bild her ?


----------



## Levelboss (3. November 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du den das bild her ?



hier


----------



## konrad (3. November 2004)

oh mann,die bremse sieht echt sweet aus!    

weiß denn niemand,wo man sowas herbekommt


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. November 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du den das bild her ?



Schau mal unter http://www.try-all.com/2005/try hope.htm


----------



## kingpin18 (3. November 2004)

ich hoffe das man die balt kaufen kann


----------



## kingpin18 (4. November 2004)

An alle die den Koxx Katalogue haben auf der ersten seite wo der Vincent Hermance auf seinem Rad sitzt. Schaut mal an seine VR bremse.

mario


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. November 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die den Koxx Katalogue haben auf der ersten seite wo der Vincent Hermance auf seinem Rad sitzt. Schaut mal an seine VR bremse.
> 
> mario



was denn für ein katalog??? wo bekommt man denn so kataloge her??

Jan


----------



## Hopserhäsle (4. November 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die den Koxx Katalogue haben auf der ersten seite wo der Vincent Hermance auf seinem Rad sitzt. Schaut mal an seine VR bremse.
> 
> mario


j a das is die geile Hope die eine Seite weiter vorn drin ist, sieht echt FÄÄHHDDTTTT aus 

@ZOO!-Trialer: Hab den Jan wegen meinem Referat angeschrieben, ob er da nicht irgendwelches Infomaterial hat, und er hat mir den neuesten Koxx Katalog zugeschickt, KOSTENLOS!!!!   Woher man den sonst bekommt weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (4. November 2004)

naja...ich find der hat mal was..


----------



## aramis (4. November 2004)

ich finds schick. Bissl zu monty, sonst ganz ok. Gibts dazu auch ne  website und specs?


----------



## Fabi (4. November 2004)

http://www.giantbicycles.com/uk/030...r=2005&bikesection=8814&range=175&model=10148

Geometriedaten gibt es aber keine.


----------



## matthias,wandel (4. November 2004)

aber dafür preisdaten und die sprechen eine sehr deutliche sprache.
£465 was ich glaube so ca. 600 oder sind!


----------



## matthias,wandel (5. November 2004)

neue beläge


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. November 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> neue beläge



Der Blaue ist ja mal voll der Hammer und die Farbe gabs noch nie


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2004)

kan sich mal bitte jemand alle try-all beläge kaufen und miteinander vergleichen, und saegn welcher der beste ist??  
also der braune un der rote sind sehr gut, aba den rest kenne is noch nciht.....


----------



## konrad (5. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> kan sich mal bitte jemand alle try-all beläge kaufen und miteinander vergleichen, und saegn welcher der beste ist??
> also der braune un der rote sind sehr gut, aba den rest kenne is noch nciht.....



na klar max,kein problem-ich geb mal schnell 110 für bremsbeläge aus und teste sie alle für dich   


ne,aber mal im ernst.so viele bedingungen gibt es doch garnich im trial-nass,trocken,schlammig...staubig   wozu all diese beläge?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2004)

@konrad: danke, echt nett von dir  

ey es gibt, warm-troken, mittelwarm trocken, kalt trocken, warm-feucht, mittelwarm-feucht, kalt feucht, warm-nass, mittelwarm-nass, kalt nass, warm-schlammig, mittelwarm-schlammig, kalt-schlammig...., etc.
und dann noch für jede Tageszeit und Laune gibt es versch. Beläge....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (5. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @konrad: danke, echt nett von dir
> 
> ey es gibt, warm-troken, mittelwarm trocken, kalt trocken, warm-feucht, mittelwarm-feucht, kalt feucht, warm-nass, mittelwarm-nass, kalt nass, warm-schlammig, mittelwarm-schlammig, kalt-schlammig...., etc.
> und dann noch für jede Tageszeit und Laune gibt es versch. Beläge....



stimmt,von dieser seite hab ich die ganze problematik noch garnich betrachetet...ich fühl mich manchmal auch total blau und wünschte mir es gäbe bremsbeläge,die mir in diesen schweren stunden beistehen  

mein gott,ich habe das licht gesehen


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> kan sich mal bitte jemand alle try-all beläge kaufen und miteinander vergleichen, und saegn welcher der beste ist??
> also der braune un der rote sind sehr gut, aba den rest kenne is noch nciht.....



Habe gerade mit dem Görig gesprochen und er meinte das die farbigen alle gleich sind und halt nur von der Optik sich unterscheiden. Die braunen sind etwas härter aber der Rest ist gleich...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2004)

und warum bringen die dann soviel versch. farben raus, is doch voll Sinnlos?!?!
und warum stand dann bei bikesinmotion das die braunen die härtesten wären, dann die gelben etwas weicher und die roten noch weicher......

aba auf der anderen Seite kam mir das so vor, als wären die roten härter als die braunen, also hab ich das doch richtig gefühlt.

wenn der Jan das nicht von Koxx direkt weiß woher will er das denn wisen, kannse ja schlecht alle getestet haben und warum steht dann auf bikesinmotin so ne Lüge, das die roten viel weichr sind als die braunen und die gelben etwas härter als die roten.......

widersprüche über widersprüche. doch im grunde is es egal. 

Max


----------



## Levelboss (5. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> und warum bringen die dann soviel versch. farben raus, is doch voll Sinnlos?!?!



...damit sich manche Leute alle 5 Farben kaufen und ausprobieren und Koxx mehr Kohle macht.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit sich manche Leute alle 5 Farben kaufen und ausprobieren und Koxx mehr Kohle macht.


genau


----------



## ecols (5. November 2004)

damit ich immer den zum t-shirt passenden bremsbelag fahren kann?   

find cih toll dass koxx rücksicht auf modebewusste trialer nimmt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (5. November 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit sich manche Leute alle 5 Farben kaufen und ausprobieren und Koxx mehr Kohle macht.



Genau ist Bauernfängerei und viele fallen echt drauf rein... man ich will mal die grünen fahren, ja und ich die gelben...


----------



## Koxxfreak (5. November 2004)

Tach jungs also Blau und Grün Fehlen mir auch noch. Aber sonst habe ich schon alle ausprobiert. 
Ich muss ja sagen die braunen find ich echt ******* die sind mir zu hart
Die gelben ist so die Mischung eigentlich ganz gut weil die nicht so schell weg sind aber man muss so oft Flecksen.
Die roten sind der Hammer sind zwar auch relativ schnell runter aber sonst sind die einfach geil.
Die Coust sind einfach Geil aber gehen zu schnell kaputt also sind die nicht so gut 
Also Heinrich und ich haben schon Zwei Kaputt bekommen.
Rot ist einfach Das was man brauch sage ich Sind auch am lautisten


----------



## Berliner Team T (6. November 2004)

so hab mal nen bisschen rumgestöbert damit ihr aufm laufenden seit  also die Hope Try All Bremse soll 259 kosten


----------



## kingpin18 (6. November 2004)

Wann VÖ u. Wo


----------



## Berliner Team T (6. November 2004)

Ich weiss zwar nich was VÖ heissen soll aber naja egal
http://www.espacetrial.com/news/cnews.php?id_news=458


----------



## isah (6. November 2004)

veröffentlichung?


----------



## kingpin18 (6. November 2004)

VÖ= Veröffentlicht (Wann kommt sie raus)


----------



## Monty98 (7. November 2004)

Da würden die Leute sicher ruhig sein


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. November 2004)

yeah geil!! mein nächstes Bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. November 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es neue Bremsbeläge für Magura.
> 
> http://www.rimjam.com/
> 
> Im observedtrials Forum sind ein paar ganz begeistert davon.



Ich habe diese Beläge inzwischen ausprobiert. Mit meiner TryAll Felge sind die mit großem Abstand das Beste was ich bisher hatte (Echo, alle Koxx, Mounty lange und kurze, Magura rot u. schwarz).

Der Druckpunkt ist bei den Roten relativ schwammig. Aber wenn die Bremse zu ist ist sie zu, egal ob sich das Rad vorwärts oder rückwärts dreht. Und das mit sehr wenig Kraftaufwand. Die Beläge kleben regelrecht an der Felge, aber ohne kleben zu bleiben.

Die Frage ist, ob das so bleibt wenn die Beläge etwas abgenutzt sind. Bei den Koxx Belägen ist es bei mir so, dass die mit der Zeit nachlassen. Obwohl ich die Felgen und die Beläge immer gründlich reinige. Bei den Mounty Belägen war es eher so, dass die zu Beginn schlechter waren und nach kurzer Zeit besser geworden sind, was dann auch lange anhielt.

Bestellung war Problemlos. 1 Pfund für Versand paar Tage später waren die Beläge da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (8. November 2004)

Was hast Du für die Beläge bezahlt?


----------



## aramis (8. November 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit großem Abstand das Beste was ich bisher hatte (Echo, alle Koxx, Mounty lange und kurze, Magura rot u. schwarz).



Alle Koxx??????


----------



## aramis (8. November 2004)

Ach ja, bei den Koxx musste einfach mal die Oberfläche reinigen (am besten bissl abfeilen), dann gehen die wie neu. Was sind Mounty-Beläge?


----------



## ChrisKing (8. November 2004)

gehen tuts zumindest, aber wie und obs hält, weiss ich auch nich.


----------



## aramis (8. November 2004)

Gibts Octalink-Innenlager, breiter als 118?


----------



## Fabi (8. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts Octalink-Innenlager, breiter als 118?



Laut Bike-Workshop 2004 ist das Deore-Octalink-Innenlager auch in 121mm und 126mm Achslänge erhältlich.


----------



## Bike Lane (8. November 2004)

jo die deore innenlager sind glaube ich breiter als die von xt damit man die richtige kettenlinie hinbekommt.


----------



## bodom child (8. November 2004)

> Gibts Octalink-Innenlager, breiter als 118?


ich fahr ein 121er lx an meinem bike. is glaub ich ein 03er.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. November 2004)

mmmmmhhhh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (8. November 2004)

ich find die neuen ausgefrästen felgen voll genial. wieso haben sich eigentlich gelochte oder ausgefräste felgen in anderen berreichen (Touren MTB, Rennrad, Race MTB) nicht durchgesetzt? Gewicht sparen kann doch nie schaden.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. November 2004)

@Levelboss: 20$ für das Paar.

@Aramis: Danke! Abfeilen muss ich noch probieren.  Gereinigt habe ich schon.

Mounty sind diese gelb bis orange farbigen. Gibt es in kurz oder lang. Zumindest denke ich, dass die von Mounty sind.


----------



## sebi-online88 (8. November 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> @Aramis:
> Mounty sind diese gelb bis orange farbigen. Gibt es in kurz oder lang. Zumindest denke ich, dass die von Mounty sind.



He Ralf er meinte damit das die Firma MONTY und nicht MOUNTY heisst!!!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. November 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> @Levelboss: 20$ für das Paar.
> 
> @Aramis: Danke! Abfeilen muss ich noch probieren.  Gereinigt habe ich schon.
> 
> Mounty sind diese gelb bis orange farbigen. Gibt es in kurz oder lang. Zumindest denke ich, dass die von Mounty sind.




Mounty Beläge sind geil! (Und Eicho, und Kouxx, und Magoura, und Plazmatich und Zoou und wia si ale heisn. 

Raimund


----------



## Fabi (8. November 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich find die neuen ausgefrästen felgen voll genial. wieso haben sich eigentlich gelochte oder ausgefräste felgen in anderen berreichen (Touren MTB, Rennrad, Race MTB) nicht durchgesetzt? Gewicht sparen kann doch nie schaden.



Durch Löcher und/oder Ausfräsungen verändern sich bestimmte Eigenschaften der Felge beziehungsweise des Laufrades nachteilig, zum Beispiel die Steifigkeit. Daher gibt es in den anderen Bereichen andere Methoden, um die rotierenden Massen zu reduzieren. Siehe zum Beispiel Mavic Crossmax Laufräder mit Aluminium-Speichen oder Shimano-Laufräder mit den Nippeln im Nabenflansch.


----------



## sebi-online88 (8. November 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> gehen tuts zumindest, aber wie und obs hält, weiss ich auch nich.



Wo hast du das Bild her? Ist doch ein Hoffmann auf dem Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (8. November 2004)

ne, is ein AtomZ von Christian Gugliotta


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. November 2004)

@Reimund-Aut: Ich finde die Mounty auch sehr gut. Aber ich glaube nicht jeder Belag funktioniert mit jeder Felge gleich gut.

Bei allen Belägen rutscht bei mir die Felge durch wenn sich das Rad rückwärts dreht. Selbst wenn nur ganz wenig Druck in Richtung rückwärts kommt. Um das zu vermeiden muss ich Bitumen verwenden, was mir nicht so gut gefällt. Mit diesen RimJam bremst es mindestens so gut wie mit Bitumen (zumindest am Anfang). Nur es bleibt nichts kleben und es verhält sich konstant gleich. Bitumen muss ich immer wieder nachbessern und wenn ich zuviel dran mache kleben die Beläge.


----------



## aramis (9. November 2004)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Durch Löcher und/oder Ausfräsungen verändern sich bestimmte Eigenschaften der Felge beziehungsweise des Laufrades nachteilig, zum Beispiel die Steifigkeit. Daher gibt es in den anderen Bereichen andere Methoden, um die rotierenden Massen zu reduzieren. Siehe zum Beispiel Mavic Crossmax Laufräder mit Aluminium-Speichen oder Shimano-Laufräder mit den Nippeln im Nabenflansch.



Naja, ich würde eher sagen, die haben Angst, dass das in die Brüche geht. So ne gelochte TryAll oder Alex kann ich mir Problemlos an nem FR-, Dirt-(oder vielleicht sogar DH-)Bike vorstellen. Die schütteln aber alle nur den Kopf, wenn die sowas sehen. Weils angeblich nicht halten würde. Ausprobiert hats aber garantiert noch keiner.


@Ralf: Schon mal mit nem Brakebooster versucht?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (9. November 2004)

Ich hab den Echo Brakebooster. Der sieht recht massiv aus finde ich.

Bei Pure und TryAll Felgen ist es so, dass die Bremskolben etwas schräg eingestellt werden müssen. Die Aufnahme für die Bremse scheint zu hoch für die TrayAll Felge. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.

Wie gesagt, wenn sich diese RimJam weiter bewähren, dann bin ich ober happy.


----------



## Mac Gyver (9. November 2004)

Heyy ihr habt den Trialsmax ganzschön im regen stehen lasseen  

Ich hätte schwören können der hätte mal ein bisschen weiter oben 2 Bilder vom neuen Python reingepackt...   

Wenn wir wenigstens kurz auf die tierische unaufhaltbare Geilheit dieses Rahmens zu sprechen kommen könnten, würde mir das seelisch ein bisschen  weiterhelfen  ...danke

arrrr...ich konnt einfach nicht warten als ich mein echo gekauft hab aber ich glaub das is mindestetens so gut(jedenfals ein bisssle leichter)


----------



## Berliner Team T (9. November 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Heyy ihr habt den Trialsmax ganzschön im regen stehen lasseen
> 
> Ich hätte schwören können der hätte mal ein bisschen weiter oben 2 Bilder vom neuen Python reingepackt...
> 
> ...



ÄHHHMMM ich will dich ja nich entäuschen und deine Träume Hinsichts des gewichtest schmälern aber ähmm naja der Zoo phyton wiegt nur 1,8kg jedenfalls der lange mit 1045mm Radstand der mit 1005mm Radstand wiegt 1,6kg


----------



## ride (9. November 2004)

Naja also schöner geworden ist das Phytoon nicht, wie ich finde. Das sieht mir einfach zu schnickschnack-hightech aus. Was kommt als nächstes? Nur noch ein Rohr vom Steuersatz bis zur Hinterradachse !?  Und Rockring bei 20''..hmmm ich weiss nicht. Ich bin eigentlich doch öftersmal ganz froh um den Bashguard.

Aber am Anfang findet man Veränderungen häufig schlecht und irgendwann ist man dann doch froh drum, also wer weiss....


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. November 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also schöner geworden ist das Phytoon nicht, wie ich finde. Das sieht mir einfach zu schnickschnack-hightech aus. Was kommt als nächstes? Nur noch ein Rohr vom Steuersatz bis zur Hinterradachse !?  Und Rockring bei 20''..hmmm ich weiss nicht. Ich bin eigentlich doch öftersmal ganz froh um den Bashguard.
> 
> Aber am Anfang findet man Veränderungen häufig schlecht und irgendwann ist man dann doch froh drum, also wer weiss....



ich finds geil, viel besser wie das alte python, aber ich denke mal, besser kann es nicht mehr werden und die sache mit dem rockring, ist doch auch mal was, ausserdem ist das bike doch auch nur mit rockring, weil der craig das so wollte.   

Jan


----------



## Mac Gyver (9. November 2004)

ahhhhhhh....ZOO!-Trialer gut!!!;  ride BÖSE!!!!..du muss dich irgentwie des öfteren über sachen beschweren, is aber nur son gefühl  

Wie kann man das nicht schöner finden als alles andere!! na ja jedem seine meinung, und wenn das wie ich ja soeben von Berliner team t erfahren habe weniger als mein (geilomatisches) ECHo wiegt is das 1. ein grund für mich deprimiert zu werden und 2. der Grund für den rest der welt die schonmal nen fahrrad gesehen haben ein Python 05 zu kaufen.  

Ich musste jetz mal damf ablassen


----------



## Mac Gyver (9. November 2004)

Hab noch den allerneusten Prototyp von ECHO enddeckt....  

ECHO 2006 

Hab ich mal in soner alten Playmobilekiste gefunden und ein wenig bemalt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (11. November 2004)

im www.trialmarkt.de gibts jetzt die try-all starrnaben(für über 200   ) und für den kleinen geldbeutel starre deore-naben


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> im www.trialmarkt.de gibts jetzt die try-all starrnaben(für über 200   )



Schade das er keine für 700 Euro am Start hat, denn die währe genau richtig.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. November 2004)

229 Euro für diesen schweren klumpen sche!ße.... da hab ich ja für meine King weniger gelegt.


----------



## ride (12. November 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhhhhh....ZOO!-Trialer gut!!!;  ride BÖSE!!!!..du muss dich irgentwie des öfteren über sachen beschweren, is aber nur son gefühl




Also halt mal! Nur weil ich mich nicht der allgemeinen Phyton-mania anschliesse, musst du mich nun nicht gerade als Nörgler abstempeln. Dann kennst du mich einfach überhaupt nicht! Ich darf doch wohl noch sagen, dass mir das Teil nicht gefällt, oder? Auch wenns gerade voll trend ist... ich finde einfach, ein trialbike sollte auch noch ein wenig nach Fahrrad aussehen!  
Also seid mal nicht so empfindlich ihr Zoo-jünger  

peace


----------



## 525Rainer (12. November 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> ein trialbike sollte auch noch ein wenig nach Fahrrad aussehen!
> 
> peace



ist auch mein geschmack. das hier ist bestimmt schon mal gepostet worden aber das sieht für mich aus wie ein kettler alu damenfahrrad mit abgeschnittenen sattelrohr.


----------



## tobsen (12. November 2004)

also n Hook würd ich mit dem Teil nich probieren...   aua


----------



## Berliner Team T (12. November 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ist auch mein geschmack. das hier ist bestimmt schon mal gepostet worden aber das sieht für mich aus wie ein kettler alu damenfahrrad mit abgeschnittenen sattelrohr.



Ja das wurde vor einen bis 1 1/2 jahren schon mal gepostet fazit  : uralt   
aber trotzdem find ich das bike sieht so nich schlecht aus


----------



## Mac Gyver (12. November 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Also halt mal! Nur weil ich mich nicht der allgemeinen Phyton-mania anschliesse, musst du mich nun nicht gerade als Nörgler abstempeln. Dann kennst du mich einfach überhaupt nicht! Ich darf doch wohl noch sagen, dass mir das Teil nicht gefällt, oder? Auch wenns gerade voll trend ist... ich finde einfach, ein trialbike sollte auch noch ein wenig nach Fahrrad aussehen!
> Also seid mal nicht so empfindlich ihr Zoo-jünger



Keine Panik  ... ich fahr ja auch kein ZOO..ne?!?
War n bissle schnell mein Gemecker....musse nich so sehen ...hass ja schon gemerkt das in dieser Deprizeit n bissle Stress dabei is.  
Also ganz easy weiter überTRIAL labern!!!!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. November 2004)

also nochmal zur zoo mania
aussehen von fahrrädern ist geschmackssache.
aber 1,8 kg ist doch n bissl viel für so n 20" rahmen.
und wer weiß wie lange der hällt?
ich kenn keinen pro der n jahr lang n zoo gefahrn is.
vor allem in good old germany hab ich noch keinen richtig guten zoo fahrer gesehn.AUSER DER S.STRAUBE DER KANN WAS.
die 20" zoo fahrer hier im forum ham noch nichts richtig dolles gezeigt.


NUR 20"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. November 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> also nochmal zur zoo mania
> aussehen von fahrrädern ist geschmackssache.
> aber 1,8 kg ist doch n bissl viel für so n 20" rahmen.
> und wer weiß wie lange der hällt?
> ...



100g hin oda her, soviel mach das doch auch nicht, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, geht das schon.
ich kene schon einen, der seit nem jahr nen python fährt und das hält immernoch, craig lee scott.   

Jan


----------



## robs (13. November 2004)

vielleicht hat er ja schon das dritte?

aber auf zoo lasse ich mal nix kommen.


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> im www.trialmarkt.de gibts jetzt die try-all starrnaben(für über 200   ) und für den kleinen geldbeutel starre deore-naben



spinnt die Welt total??? 200 euro für dieses Nabe ist schon nicht mehr nachvollziehbar - aber das Gerät wiegt 250 Gramm - eine Chris King 266!!! und dann braucht man ja noch einen Frontfreilauf(Geld und Gewicht kommen noch hinzu) wer außer vielleicht ein besoffener Bärenzähmer kauft das?


----------



## konrad (13. November 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> also nochmal zur zoo mania
> aussehen von fahrrädern ist geschmackssache.
> aber 1,8 kg ist doch n bissl viel für so n 20" rahmen.
> und wer weiß wie lange der hällt?
> ...



in dresden,der alex,der fährt mit seinem python ganz ansehnlich-frag mal den robi c. ,der kann das sicherlich bestätigen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. November 2004)

ich sage zu dieser sinnlosen diskusion nur soviel:
Es kommt nicht aufs Bike drauf an, sondern wie man darauf fahren kann. craiglee könnte so faxen auch mitm hoffmann/koxx/monty/etc. also jungs denkt nicht soviel drüber nach welchen high-end rahmen ihr fahrt, denn solange der rahmen was taugt is egal was aufm Rohr draufsteht....

 Max


----------



## konrad (14. November 2004)

ich sag ja auch nich,dass das fahrerische können vom rahmen abhängt-aber dieser unterschwellige diss gegen die 20" python-fahrer hier im forum find ich unangebracht-schade,dass es dafür kein smiley mit nem daumen nach unten gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (14. November 2004)

Guckst du oben!


----------



## konrad (14. November 2004)

wenn jemand noch interesse an Woodman hat-Dt.-land vertrieb ist u.a. hier:
www.mob-bikes.de

trialrahmen:331
trialgabel:113

wie ich find ein guter preis-vielleicht mal ausprobierenswert


----------



## elhefe (14. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand noch interesse an Woodman hat-Dt.-land vertrieb ist u.a. hier:
> www.mob-bikes.de
> 
> trialrahmen:331â¬
> ...




Der Woodman Rahmen hat mir schon immer gut gefallen, obwohl oder gerade weil er so filigran aussieht. Der dÃ¼rfte aber nÃ­ch wirlich neu sein...


----------



## LauraPalmer (14. November 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Woodman Rahmen hat mir schon immer gut gefallen, obwohl oder gerade weil er so filigran aussieht. Der dürfte aber ních wirlich neu sein...



genial aussehen würde sicher ein Woodman-Rahmen mit der Devil-Gabel(in der selben Farbe halt)


----------



## Levelboss (14. November 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Der dürfte aber ních wirlich neu sein...



Er ist in der Tat nicht neu, aber überarbeitet.


----------



## konrad (14. November 2004)

es ging mir ja auch nich darum,dass er neu is,sondern nur,dass man den vertrieb kennt   ,weil woodman ja auch andere geile sachen baut,z.b. den carbon brakebooster,schicke pedale und auch nen 730er triallenker...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. November 2004)

also der toto is den woodman schon gefahren, der hieß zwar nciht woodman, aber es war orginal der selbe rahmen, jedenfalls sieht der genau gleich aus, und der is sich nciht so toll gefahren, also fand den nciht so berauschend.

Max


----------



## ph1L (14. November 2004)

Meinst du das "HiBike"?


----------



## elhefe (15. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> es ging mir ja auch nich darum,dass er neu is,sondern nur,dass man den vertrieb kennt   ,weil woodman ja auch andere geile sachen baut,z.b. den carbon brakebooster,schicke pedale und auch nen 730er triallenker...





Is schon klar... Das gute an dem Laden ist auch, dass der in Berlin ist... finde ich jedenfalls


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. November 2004)

was wiegt den die kurbel?(beide arme)
verkaufst du die auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. November 2004)

na los sag schon du arsch.


----------



## ecols (15. November 2004)

*habenwill*


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. November 2004)

Der Lorenz hat genau das selbe bereits vor der WM dem Sebo an sein ANSWER gebaut. Aber trotzdem geile Sache. Was hast du für den Umbau bezahlt?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (15. November 2004)

weiß ich selbst<net mit den gewinden.
hällt aber.
is nur krass mit dem antritt. in zürich is mir als der reifen auf der felge gewandert,wenn ich fest rein getreten hab und des hinterrad net richtig belastet war.hab dann halt mehr luft gebraucht.
ps:fahr grad 18:13 als übersetzung.17:12 war aber doch bissl geiler.werd jetzt 18:12 probieren.

andere sache hat einer eine idee für einen rockring?


----------



## konrad (16. November 2004)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> weiß ich selbst<net mit den gewinden.
> hällt aber.
> is nur krass mit dem antritt. in zürich is mir als der reifen auf der felge gewandert,wenn ich fest rein getreten hab und des hinterrad net richtig belastet war.hab dann halt mehr luft gebraucht.
> ps:fahr grad 18:13 als übersetzung.17:12 war aber doch bissl geiler.werd jetzt 18:12 probieren.
> ...



watt sind denn das für mörder übersetzungen    damit kann man ja ein straßenrenn gewinnen


----------



## Levelboss (16. November 2004)

Solche Übersetzungen sind bei 20" ganz normal.


----------



## aramis (16. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> watt sind denn das für mörder übersetzungen    damit kann man ja ein straßenrenn gewinnen



Wird durch die kleineren Räder wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (16. November 2004)

ja mit diesen Übersetzungen sind jetzt alle neuen 20" Bikes und meine ist 18:12 Find ich sehr geil !


----------



## konrad (16. November 2004)

achso-ihr redet von 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (16. November 2004)

> Deore kurbeln scheint zu halten, bewegt sich nix mehr.





zu der Einsicht/Standpunkt sind wir in Schatthausen auch gekommen. ich bekomme demnächst auch ne 170er Kurbel gemacht...mal sehen was es bringt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. November 2004)

Ich denke mal das ne 165mm Kurbel diese goldene Mitte ist.


----------



## wodka o (18. November 2004)

Da wir ja jetzt auch einen deutschen Vertrieb für das Woodmanzeugs haben:

*Bill Trial Comp R.S.Q.* starre Nabe für 8/9 fach Kassetten, wiegt nur 278 Gramm und kostet nur 134,50 Euro!








Dazu noch die Passenden Schraubritzelkurbeln:

*Fast F Crank* Gibts in verschiedenen Längen (160,165,170,175) und ISIS oder Vierkant. Kurbel kostet 93 Euro und der Rockring 16 Euro.


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. November 2004)

Die Kurbel kommt wie ne billige OEM von Shimano. Na ja und 6061 ist auch nicht das beste Alu um Kurbeln zu bauen.


----------



## aramis (18. November 2004)

Blödsinn! Die Echo sind auch aus 6061 und halten gut. Zugfestigkeit is ca. 70% von 7005 und es ist korossionsbeständig. Also sche!ß dir mal nicht ins Hemd, solange man damit keinen Leichtbau betreibt.

Schön, dass noch jemand ne fixe Trialnabe baut, aber bei dem Preis is die Echo für 6fach-Kassetten doch geiler (größerer Flanschabstand). Schade eigentlich; dachte, die Woodman wäre preiswerter.


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. November 2004)

Hallo Herr ich kenne mich aus,

7005 ist Rahmen-Material!!! Wenn dann ist 7075 das richtige Alu. Ach und Korossion hast du bei Teilen die mit Eloxal beschichtet sind ohne hin nicht. Ist echer bei Rahmen das Problem.    Na ja man kann nicht immer alles wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (18. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass noch jemand ne fixe Trialnabe baut, aber bei dem Preis is die Echo für 6fach-Kassetten doch geiler (größerer Flanschabstand). Schade eigentlich; dachte, die Woodman wäre preiswerter.


Dafür wiegt der Echo-Klumpen ja auch 86 Gramm mehr und kostet auch noch 50 Cent mehr.



			
				sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja und 6061 ist auch nicht das beste Alu um Kurbeln zu bauen.





			
				sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> 7005 ist Rahmen-Material!!! Wenn dann ist 7075 das richtige Alu.


Kannst du diese Aussagen etwas ausführen? Bin kein Maschinenbauer und habe nicht den Plan davon. Aber einfach zu sagen diese oder jene Alulegierung ist ungeeignet kann ich halt nicht nachvollziehen. Welche der Materialeigenschaften des 6061er ist denn ungeeignet zum Kurbelbau?


----------



## aramis (19. November 2004)

@88:
Ich weiß, dass 7005 Rahmenmaterial ist. Hab nur ne Vergleichsgröße gesucht. Aber naja, man kann nicht alles wissen, auch wenn man aufn Schlamm haut als würde man!!!

@Wodka:
Rahmenmaterialien müssen schweißbar sein. 7075 ist nicht schweißbar, hat aber ne Zugfestigkeit von mind. 500 N/mm² und gute Zerspanungseigenschaften (fräsen, drehen, verformen), also erste Wahl bei Nabenkörpern, Sattelstützen usw. Korrodiert allerdings, die Oberffläche muss also versiegelt werden, z. B. durch Eloxal.
7020 und 7005 sind Rahmenmaterialien, schweißbar und korossionsbeständig. Die Zugfestigkeiten liegen um die 450 N/mm² (7020) und 320 N/mm² (7005).
6061 (übrigens auch schweißbar) liegt halt noch weiter unten, was aber latte ist. Wenn ich ne Kurbel zum guten Preis bekomme, kann die auch aus 6061 sein und paar Gramm mehr wiegen (die Ansicht muss man ja nicht teilen! Aber so dumme Komentare abgeben, nur um sich zu profilieren und die Ich-hab-Plan-Fahne raushängen zu lassen, stinkt mich an).


----------



## 525Rainer (19. November 2004)

was ham die imbusschrauben statt schnellspanner für nen vorteil? gewicht? und sonst?
ich hab schnellspanner wobei mir schon einer nach aufschlag abgebrochen ist aber bei meinem radl sind die räder mit der zeit leicht schräg in den ausfallenden vorne und hinten so dass ich ab und zu die spanner aufmach, das laufrad wieder ausricht und wieder zumach. das kommt von anfängerbedingten harten landungen auf dem hr oder unsachgemässes antippen am vorderrad denk ich. ist das nur bei mir so? 
noch kurz ne frage: was kann ich gegen ne leicht verzogene scheibe tun? austauschen? kann sich die durch hartes bremsen verziehn? (hitze kommt nie zustande)


----------



## aramis (19. November 2004)

Die Scheibe kannste mit der Hand wieder gerade biegen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. November 2004)

@ Aramis

Du hast recht und ich hab meine Ruhe! Ist halt schade das hier im Forum immer jeder alles besser weiss auch wenn es nicht so ist. Durch meinen Job bei Bergwerk habe ich ständig mit den Materialien zu tun, und denke wenn ich etwas sage dann ist es auch so. Ach und die 7005/7020 sind extrem Korodierfreudig wegen dem hohen Magnesium Anteil


----------



## aramis (19. November 2004)

blablabla...

Wenns so korrosionsanfällig ist, wie schweißte das dann, ohne dass es Blasen schlägt??? Is mir egal, ob du bei bergzwerk an Rohren rumfummelst. (Schreibs in deine Sig, es wissen noch nicht alle.)
Richard Cluse meinte, ich könne meinen 7005er Rahmen bedenkenlos 'nackt' fahren, ohne Lack oder Eloxal, kein Stress mit Korrosion.



> ...und denke wenn ich etwas sage dann ist es auch so.


Das is ja krass! Wer es nötig hat, sowas abzulassen, kann nicht erwarten, als seriöser Gesprächspartner betrachtet zu werden! Den Smiley spare ich mir...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Richard Cluse meinte, ich könne meinen 7005er Rahmen bedenkenlos 'nackt' fahren, ohne Lack oder Eloxal, kein Stress mit Korrosion.
> ...


also ich fahre meinen Rahmen aus optischen Gründen auch nackt, ich steh auf nackte, wohlgeformte Dinge......(ja ich rede vom rahmen  )
und bis jetzt is trotz regen und so noch nix korridiert, also muss ich ara da recht geben.
aba boys kommt, ihr müsst euch doch nicht wegen so einem scheißßß streiten, oder? warum habt ihr euch nicht einfach lieb? ich streite mich ja auch gerne, aber kommt schon....jetzt seid einfach lieb. nicht hauahaua, nur ei ei machen......

 Max (ich spare nicht mit smilies, denn sie sind zum benutzen da)


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. November 2004)

Du bist echt süss Ara...  

Wenn ich keinen Plan habe dann habe ich auch nichts du solchen Themen zu sagen  

Aber lass uns einfach nicht mehr darüber schreiben!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (19. November 2004)

das sind aber dann nichtraucherrahmen? ich meine wegen dem vielen magnesium. brandfördernd und so.. aufpassen!


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. November 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> das sind aber dann nichtraucherrahmen? ich meine wegen dem vielen magnesium. brandfördernd und so.. aufpassen!



Bei dem heissen Reifen wo du fährst Rainer könnten die sogar auf dem Dachständer von deinem Bock anfangen zu brennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. November 2004)

bei dem heißen Reifen >>den<< du fährts!!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem heißen Reifen >>den<< du fährts!!!



Ok Lehrer aber dann fährst und nicht fährts


----------



## robs (20. November 2004)

Boh, darf ich fragen wie alt ihr seid? Irgendwann darf auch mal der Klügere nachgeben...


----------



## ph1L (20. November 2004)

*ablenk*

öhm habt ihr schon die gelben und roten Felgenbänder beim Jan gesehen?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Lehrer aber dann fährst und nicht fährts



ist das n insider, den ihc nicht verstehen kann, oder bin ich einfach zu blöde den spruch zu raffen??
ich schlage vor, ihr geht mla vor die tür und klärt das wie Männer und nicht hier im Forum


----------



## elhefe (20. November 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> *ablenk*
> 
> öhm habt ihr schon die gelben und roten Felgenbänder beim Jan gesehen?





Ja wie sind die so. Un vor allem: rosten die? *weiterdraufrumreit*


----------



## Bike Lane (20. November 2004)

nein ist ganz normales deutsch   , weil fährts gibt soweit ich weiß nicht wirklich.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem heissen Reifen wo du fährst..



Ok ich hab mich bei fährst verschrieben aber die Satzkonstruktion gibt es wirklich nicht...naja aber wie mich robs schon aufgefordert hat werde ich jetzt nachgeben.


----------



## aramis (20. November 2004)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> nein ist ganz normales deutsch   , weil fährts gibt soweit ich weiß nicht wirklich.



Jenau, da fehlt 'n Apostroph. Aber der Robi meinte das fehlplatzierte 'wo'. Des isch SDM-slang. So konnscht hier ned rede. Des versteht  koana, wo hinter der Mauer wohne tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (20. November 2004)

@ ARA & Robi C

Ich denke es ist normal bei euch, das ihr immer und überall fett mitreden wollt, weil ihr früher ja nichts sagen durftet. Ihr seit in meinen Augen echt traurige Menschen, und wenn wir uns mal live sehen gibt es auch Geschenke...wie früher.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. November 2004)

joa ich soog moal sö, übooall gübts bestümmde okkzände, obä es üst döch ägöal, sölangö mann äs värstööt.

des isch holt so hia unna im süüdn, übaall redscht annaas.
in hesse babbelst aach annäs, als wie in bayern, ne. ihr seit doch alle babbsäcke.....


----------



## ph1L (20. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Jenau, da fehlt 'n Apostroph. Aber der Robi meinte das fehlplatzierte 'wo'. Des isch SDM-slang. So konnscht hier ned rede. Des versteht  koana, wo hinter der Mauer wohne tut.



Ara dei Gramadig isch voll schlecht
des koa joa koi rätchr schwob läsa   
isch abr au schwer des em SDM-slang z'schreiba
da sollt mr fascht no a bar gramadig zeicha hann


----------



## Trialmatze (20. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ARA & Robi C
> 
> Ich denke es ist normal euch, bei das ihr immer und überall fett mitreden wollt, weil ihr früher ja nichts sagen durftet. Ihr seit in meinen Augen echt traurige Menschen, und wenn wir uns mal live sehen gibt es auch Geschenke...wie früher.


----------



## aramis (20. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ARA & Robi C
> 
> Ich denke es ist normal euch, bei das ihr immer und überall fett mitreden wollt, weil ihr früher ja nichts sagen durftet. Ihr seit in meinen Augen echt traurige Menschen, und wenn wir uns mal live sehen gibt es auch Geschenke...wie früher.



Will nicht den Psychoanalytiker raushängen lassen, aber was dir fehlt, ist eindeutig Selbstwertgefühl. Ich weiß, dass ich mich vor dem ganzen Forum (und allen, die mitlesen) lächerlich mache, wenn ich mich mit nem Honk wie die herumstreite, Die Weisheit gebietet, einfach den Mund zu halten, und dich zu ignorieren.

Deswegen nur noch folgendes:
Gemessen an der Summe aller Tugenden, an denen ICH mein Selbstwertgefühl festmache, bist du nichts weiter als Gewürm an meinem Fuße. Das kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen ohne dich näher zu kennen. Mehr Unfreundlichkeiten möchte ich nicht austauschen (und konkret werden auch nicht, aus Rücksicht auf deine Gefühle). Das letzte Wort überlasse ich dir - du scheinst einer von denen zu sein, die das brauchen.

@all: JETZT ist Winter!


----------



## konrad (20. November 2004)

JUCHU!winter-jetzt wirds endlich lustig im forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (20. November 2004)

@ph1L:
Jopp, SDM-slang is schwer "z'schreibe". Dafür hat Max ein ziemlich geiles Sächs'sch drauf.



			
				TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> joa ich soog moal sö, übooall gübts bestümmde okkzände, obä es üst döch ägöal, sölangö mann äs värstööt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. November 2004)

@ Ara  

Es ist halt ein Bike-Forum und ich habe meine Meinung zu den Kurbeln gesagt. Nun bist du gekommen und hast meine Meinung angefochten, aber ohne zu wissen ob es wahr ist was du geschrieben hast. Das was ich über das Alu geschrieben habe ist in jedem Tabellenbuch zu lesen und wahr!!! Das hat nichts mit Selbstwertgefühl zutun oder der gleichen. Nur einfach immer alles besser wissen ist halt nicht so toll. Ich kenne dich nicht und habe auch keine Vorurteile gegen Menschen die ich nicht kenne, nur wenn einer immer wieder was gegen meine Beiträge sagt obwohl er nicht weiss was er sagt, finde ich es traurig. Mach dein Ding und fertig aber rede nicht über Sachen  von denen du keinen Plan hast nur weil du gerne mitreden würdest.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. November 2004)

jaja, da haben sich zwei gefunden, wenn das nciht liebe auf den ersten Blick ist...  

@ara: üsch bünn hollt mülldikülldüräll, nüsch.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ARA & Robi C
> 
> ...und wenn wir uns mal live sehen gibt es auch Geschenke...wie früher.


 Mensch Sebbl mein großer willst uns jetzt verhauen...????


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. November 2004)

Ne Robi ich hab noch ein paar bunte Sachen für dein leeres Regal  

Selbst wenn ich wollte würde ich keine Handschuhe finden, mit denen ich dir in deine Pickelfresse langen würde


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. November 2004)

Is OK du ANABOLSPASTI... es muss auch solche wie dich geben. Das Zeug geht anscheinend auf dein Hirn...aber was unterhalte ich mich eigentlich noch mit dir, ist überhaupt nicht mein Niveau.


----------



## tobsen (21. November 2004)

lol geile posts... das macht spass...


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Is OK du ANABOLSPASTI... es muss auch solche wie dich geben. Das Zeug geht anscheinend auf dein Hirn...aber was unterhalte ich mich eigentlich noch mit dir, ist überhaupt nicht mein Niveau.



Du hast kein Niveau, sonst würdest du nicht so ein dummen Rotz schreiben. Es gibt halt Leute die auch wie Sportler aussehen, aber da ist man wohl neidisch, und lässt halt den 200 Jahre alten Spruch ab. Ich glaube das Anabolika im Osten ein heißes Thema war, aber nicht bei uns. Naja Robi mach nur weiter so...


----------



## johnny.winter (21. November 2004)

schade, dass dieses forum schon fast das niveau des ddd-forums erreicht hat...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. November 2004)

An die Streitparteien
Wie wärs mit einem Wettkampf auf neutralem Boden um die Unstimmigkeiten auszutragen wie Männer  .Würde mich gerne dazu bereit erklären das Gelände zu stellen,Sektionen zu bauen und die Duellanten zu versorgen,(mit Nahrung natürlich)  .Überlegt es euch mal,und alle anderen hier die das so beobachten könnten Punktrichter spielen.Wie wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. November 2004)

ich finds schade das das so ausarten muss. also ich streite mich ja auch mal gerne aber das is ja echt hammer...........   das sind ja krasse beleidigungen hier vorallem finde ich solche beleidigungen echt assozial.....sorry aber....


----------



## ecols (21. November 2004)

hervorragende idee.. ich richte mit..


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds schade das das so ausarten muss. also ich streite mich ja auch mal gerne aber das is ja echt hammer...........   das sind ja krasse beleidigungen hier vorallem finde ich solche beleidigungen echt assozial.....sorry aber....



Ich finde es auch sehr schade Max, aber wenn die 2 Guten immer bei meinen Beiträgen etwas einzuwenden haben, dann reicht es mir auch mal. Es ist ja nicht das erste mal das wir hier im Forum zusammen geraten. Ich habe sonst mit keinem hier Probleme aber die jungs wollen es immer wieder wissen. Max wir haben uns jetzt ein bißchen kennen gelernt und du müsstest wohl wissen das es nicht meine Art, nur man lässt sich von solchen Buben halt auch nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. November 2004)

Es können natürlich mehrere teilnehmen,wichtig ist das sich alle danach vertragen.Ist mein voller Ernst.Und Esstechnisch werden natürlich alle versorgt,die kommen,denn ich finde solche Streiterein bei soch einer "Randsportgruppe"einfach nur schade.Aber vielleicht könnten wir mal wirklich ein kleines Event starten und danach mögen sie sich vielleicht doch.Ich steh zu meinem Wort.
Gruss Peter


----------



## 525Rainer (21. November 2004)

meiner meinung nach passender auszug aus ner wirklich guten anleitung zum verhalten im internet (ist für ost und west und für leute die immer noch ne mauer im kopf haben übrigends gleichermassen anzuweden  )

11. Benutze Mail, wo immer es geht!

Wenn Sie dem Autor eines Artikels etwas mitteilen wollen, überlegen Sie sich bitte genau, ob dafür nicht eine simple Mail ausreicht.

Ein Beispiel: Spätestens dann, wenn hitzige Diskussionen schliesslich in wüste Beschimpfungsorgien ausarten, ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, an dem die Diskussion niemanden außer den Streithähnen interessiert.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. November 2004)

@Rainer,meinst du mich,oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden.Mich nervt nur so eine Streiterei,wo es im Endeffekt um nichts geht.Und du bist natürlich auch eingeladen als Punktrichter.


----------



## johnny.winter (21. November 2004)

da hast du was falsch verstanden. rainer meinte nicht dich, sondern die streithammel. dein vorschlag ist spitze!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. November 2004)

Ja dann ist ja gut,ich steh zu meinem Wort.Eingeladen sind natürlich alle die Lust haben.Wäre dochmal eine Sache oder?


----------



## aramis (22. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast kein Niveau, sonst würdest du nicht so ein dummen Rotz schreiben.



Das is ja wohl nicht dein Ernst. Vielleicht solltest du die eigenen Beiträge noch mal fix überfliegen (und nochmal nachschlagen, was Niveau bedeutet). Was bleibt von deinen Beiträgen übrig, wenn man die Ost-Beleidigungen (mit denen du dir letztlich nur selbst die Blöße gibst), die persönlichen Angriffe und die Selbstprofilierung abzieht? 

Zu Selbstreflexion scheinste nicht in der Lage zu sein! Das bedauere ich sehr; so dreht sich der Streit letztlich nur im Kreis.


@Heizerer: Also ich wäre gern dabei. Würde unsere Kids mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (22. November 2004)

ha, mich schockt das überhaupt nich.. jeder der länger im internet unterwegs ist und viel in foren weiss dass es wie in der wirklichkeit immer leute gibt die nicht miteinander können. das schaukelt sich halt schnell hoch weil man zum worte schreiben kaum mumm braucht als es real auszusprechen.
mir tun nur die armen alukurbeln leid. ihr missbraucht sie um eure diverenzen auszutragen!  an die denkt wieder mal keiner obwohl es eigentlich ihr thread ist!


----------



## isah (22. November 2004)

@heizerer

ich würde auch gerne kommen,  laut falk routenplaner 99.3 km von mir aus, wenn ich das richtige neuburg genommen habe, stimmt 86633?

martin


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. November 2004)

Sebbi mein süßer es ich glaub neid brauch ich bei dir nicht haben.. und ich finde in solchen fällen sollte man dem Vorschlag vom Heizer 2000 folgen wobei ich nicht glaube das du da überhaupt kommen brauchst..  
Ach ja und ich denke mit den beleidigungen hast ja wohl du angefangen...



			
				sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn ich wollte würde ich keine Handschuhe finden, mit denen ich dir in deine Pickelfresse langen würde



Und mir ist halt darauf nur der "200 Jahre alte Spruch eingefallen" da es mich sooooo verletzt hast was DU(  ) zu mir gesagt hast... naja aber ich mein ich kenn mich mit dem Zeug auch nicht so aus wie du.
Naja auch wenn Anabol nicht dumm macht dann kann man in ziemlich vielen Studien nachlesen das man leider nen kleinen Puller und harte eggs bekommt.. vieleicht rühren deine Aggressionen daher...man weiß es nicht.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> . Max wir haben uns jetzt ein bißchen kennen gelernt und du müsstest wohl wissen das es nicht meine Art.


ja das weiß ich auch, um so mehr wundert es mich das du da nicht drüberstehst. Muss auch noch dazu sagen, dass ich robi und ara auch schon kennengelernt habe und sagen muss, dass ich die beiden auch anders in Erinnenrung habe, deswegen denke ich solltet ihr den streit beilegen, da ihr euch meiner meinung nach nur auf dem falschen fuß erwischt habt.......und bitte hört mit diesen beleidigungen auf....egal wer angefangen hat....is ja nciht mehr normal.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. November 2004)

Ich bin für COMPETION.....   SEBI...wir stehen geschloßen hinter dir DIR!!

BRAUNSCHWEIG TerroristS 


Ps: Wer traut sich??????? lol


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> und ich finde in solchen fällen sollte man dem Vorschlag vom Heizer 2000 folgen wobei ich nicht glaube das du da überhaupt kommen brauchst..



Wegen mir kann es los gehn.   Aber du weisst ja das ich in einer anderen Liga spiele  Ach ja du kennt dich mit Anabolika recht gut aus wie es scheint. Nebenwirkung ist auch starke Akne...  


@Marco hoffe ihr lasst euch das nicht entgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (22. November 2004)

Was soll das schon wieder mit der Akne???? Haste nichts besseres zu bieten als hohle Beschimpfungen? Du bist soooo niedrig, das hab ich hier in dem Forum echt noch nicht erlebt, und hier gabs schon einiges.

Der Robi steckt dich im Trial weg, und zwar aus der kalten! Geistig liegt der auch drei Ebenen über dir. Also was willste mit dem Mist bezwecken? Himter Marco G. brauchste dich nicht zu verstecken, um den gehts hier nicht.

@Max: Blätter mal zurück, lies dir alles noch mal gründlich durch, und dann entscheide noch mal, ob du mich wirklich so anders in Erinnerung hast, als ich mich hier gebe?

@Rooobi: Boah, ich hab schon wieder Nasenbluten. Einfach so, kommt immer aus heiterem Himmel.  Mein Urin war heute auch rot, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Der Robi steckt dich im Trial weg, und zwar aus der kalten! Geistig liegt der auch drei Ebenen über dir. Also was willste mit dem Mist bezwecken? Himter Marco G. brauchste dich nicht zu verstecken, um den gehts hier nicht.
> 
> @Rooobi: Boah, ich hab schon wieder Nasenbluten. Einfach so, kommt immer aus heiterem Himmel.  Mein Urin war heute auch rot, keine Ahnung warum.



Wir werden es ja sehen was geht. Und eines sage ich dir ARA, wenn du denkst das ich blöd bin und eure (deine) Bemerkungen nicht checke dann bist du aber auf dem Holzweg. Denke am besten immer erst nach bevor du etwas schreibst. Ach und zum Thema verstecken sage ich nur: der robi steckt dich...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. November 2004)

Also wenn hier alle nur halb so gut biken könnten wir sie sich hier rund machen....mann mann mann... dann hätten wir ja lauter MArco Hösel´s...

lol.-.... Weiter so.... scheiß auf GZSZ.... MTb Forum......nen Traum.... das ist echt reality....das ist das wahre Leben....

gebt´s euch richtig.....


----------



## aramis (22. November 2004)

Bist ja ein ganz Scharfsinniger. *RESPEKT*

Zum Thema Nicht-nachdenken: Cogito ergo sum!  Das ist also das letzte, was du mir vorwerfen kannst.
Übrigens zitierst du die falschen Sachen. Sag lieber mal was zu den Worthäufchen, die auf ein Fragezeichen enden.


----------



## aramis (22. November 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn hier alle nur halb so gut biken könnten wir sie sich hier rund machen....mann mann mann... dann hätten wir ja lauter MArco Hösel´s...
> 
> lol.-.... Weiter so.... scheiß auf GZSZ.... MTb Forum......nen Traum.... das ist echt reality....das ist das wahre Leben....
> 
> gebt´s euch richtig.....



Tja Mr., wenigstens mal ein Grund, öfter reinzuschauen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. November 2004)

hey ara stimmt hast recht. habe keine beleidigung, wie z.B. Anabol-Spasti/Pickelfresse, etc. gelesen, sorry wegen der verwechslung,echt unterste schublade solche Beleidigungen, habe dann nur robi und sebi gemeint, dass ich die beiden anders kennengelernt und anders in erinnerung habe. Aber trotzdem is doch langsam mal gut, oder? Jetzt mla im Ernst regt euch ab, zieht ne regenjacke an und ab raus zum trialen....  

Max


----------



## elhefe (22. November 2004)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> An die Streitparteien
> Wie wärs mit einem Wettkampf auf neutralem Boden um die Unstimmigkeiten auszutragen wie Männer  .Würde mich gerne dazu bereit erklären das Gelände zu stellen,Sektionen zu bauen und die Duellanten zu versorgen,(mit Nahrung natürlich)  .Überlegt es euch mal,und alle anderen hier die das so beobachten könnten Punktrichter spielen.Wie wärs




Hmmm Nahrung. Da überlege ich gleich mal jemanden mit harschen Worten zu belegen. Aber ich hab schon gelesen, dass man auch ohne zu streiten kommen darf.

@ rainer

Ich finde es trotzdem ganz spannend und spaßig, diesen kleinen Disput zu verfolgen... Natürlich ist Dein Vorschlag trotzdem angemessen.


Also Männer, weiter so!!! (Damit möchte ich natürlich nicht zum allgemeinen Streit aufrufen.)


----------



## elhefe (22. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Naja auch wenn Anabol nicht dumm macht dann kann man in ziemlich vielen Studien nachlesen das man leider nen kleinen Puller und harte eggs ...




Atrophie der Hoden. Hab ich im Sportunterricht gelernt.


Hätte übrigens Lust, auch ein paar dicke Seitenhiebe zu verteilen, habe aber leider keinen Grund (außer vielleicht dass ich Ossi bin   ).

Also kann mich bitte jemand mal auf schärfste Beleidigen. BITTE!!!

Ansonsten kann auch jemand neuen Stuff posten...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. November 2004)

Hey Max.. wenn du dir nochmal die ganzen posts durchließt wirst du feststellen, das unser "user of the year" mit den Beleidigungen angefangen hat und ich lediglich darauf reagiere weil ich mir von der Witzfigur nicht bieten lassen muss.. 

Ich denke ich muss einfach akzeptieren, das die Sebblmaus nun mal die klügste,schönste,stärkste und am besten radfahrendste ist...da kann ich nicht mithalten und jetzt weinen gehen.
Für mich ist es Feivel der Mauswanderer


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. November 2004)

@isah 86633 Neuburg ist richtig.
An alle Streithammel sagt mir wenn ihr Zeit habt,dann machen wir das,
Gruss Peter
P.S das richtige Gelände dafür haben wir,könnt ihr bei mir in der Fotogallerie anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (22. November 2004)

ach robi, wo du dich gerade so angeregt am gespräch beteiligst...

wie schaut s aus mit dem ritzl, das du anfertigen wolltest...  
Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass du einfach keinen bock mehr hast, was zu machen aber dann schreib mir das auch und 
nicht "ja ich machs nächste woche..."...der kollege is krank...". 
mittlerweile sind mehr als 5 monate vergangen in denen ich nix mehr gesehen noch gehört hab und da du nicht auf PMs antwortest, versuch ich s halt einfach ma auf diesem wege.

man möchte ja fast sagen, dass du exakt der entsprechung deiner Landsleute nachkommst aber ich bin mir bewusst, dass man das nicht pauschalisieren kann.

ich kann nur sagen, dass einwenig zuverlässigkeit und engagement noch keinem geschadet haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Tobi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. November 2004)

ja genau immer druff  
immer weiter meinen schönen thread zumüllen   
Nur zur Erinnerung, dies ist ein Nu-Stuff thread und kein ost gegen west thread bitte vergesst das nciht. Obwohl so einen könnte man mla machen, der wäre bestimmt gerappelt voll   
nee nur Spaß, aba das wisst ihr ja, mach das auch nur, um von den streitigkeiten abzulenken.....

Max


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. November 2004)

OK Tobsen ich hab halt einfach keine Lust und auch keine Zeit das ding zu bauen.. Punkt fertig.Wenns denn so wichtig gewesen wäre dann hättest dich sicher schon anderweitig gekümmert oder die Idee einfach selber umgesetzt weil es steckt da echt ne Menge Arbeit drin..und bei 25 Euro Materialkosten...
Ich bekommst halt einfach nicht hin..Arbeit, Training und dann kommen noch 1000 andere Sachen.. tut mir leid.
Aber da das jetzt eh der " AufnROBIrumhackTHREAD" is lasst es nur alles aus ...am besten an mir.Ich freu mich drüber..


----------



## ChrisKing (22. November 2004)

Ich glaub die Männer im Metall verarbeitenden Gewerbe sind alle tot, da kann man nix machen.


edit, jetz wo robi was auf Tobis post geantwortet hat..:

Is ja echt ne geile Aktion die du da bringst Robi, jetz nach etlichen Monaten sagen du hast kein Bock und keine Zeit.. aber wundert mich nich wirklich, denn ich habs mir schon fast gedacht, aber nur fast. 
Hättest ja z.B. mal bissl weniger trainieren können, dann hättst Zeit gehabt fürs Ritzel machen. Ich mein du siehst eh schon aus wie n Schrank - ok, n kleiner Schrank, ne Kommode oder so - da kannst ruhig mal bissl kürzer treten mim dreynearn (muss man mit Arnolds Akzent ausprechen).


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. November 2004)

Für mich hat der ARA angefangen in dem er gesagt hat, ich solle mir nicht ins Hemd *******n, nur weil er meine Meinung nicht verstehen konnte. Dann habe ich mehrfach versucht die Sache zu beenden, plötzlich hat sich der Robi noch eingemischt und es ging los. Immer sticheln und sticheln...Ich lasse mir nichts von euch über Alu sagen auch wenn ihr meint ich lasse die Chef-Fahne raushängen. Nur weil man Recht hat ist man der Arsch oder wie läuft das bei euch. 

JETZT SCHAUT JEDER VON EUCH SICH ALLE BEITÄGE NOCHMAL AN UND SAGT DANN SEINE MEINUNG ÜBER DIE SACHE!!!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (22. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT SCHAUT JEDER VON EUCH SICH ALLE BEITÄGE NOCHMAL AN UND SAGT DANN SEINE MEINUNG ÜBER DIE SACHE!!!!!



ich bin zu faul dazu. kann bitte die beiträge jemand vorlesen, aufnehmen und ein neues trialvideo damit vertonen? mit ganz harten drops. dann interessierts mich auch.


----------



## tobsen (22. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> OK Tobsen ich hab halt einfach keine Lust und auch keine Zeit das ding zu bauen.. Punkt fertig.Wenns denn so wichtig gewesen wäre dann hättest dich sicher schon anderweitig gekümmert oder die Idee einfach selber umgesetzt weil es steckt da echt ne Menge Arbeit drin..und bei 25 Euro Materialkosten...
> Ich bekommst halt einfach nicht hin..Arbeit, Training und dann kommen noch 1000 andere Sachen.. tut mir leid.
> Aber da das jetzt eh der " AufnROBIrumhackTHREAD" is lasst es nur alles aus ...am besten an mir.Ich freu mich drüber..



so robi, mir is klar, dass des ne menge arbeit und zeitaufwand is, aber dass du keinen bock hast, hättest du mir auch vor 5 monaten sagen können. dann hätte ich anderweitig gesucht.(hätte hätte hätte) 
ich hab mich halt drauf VERLASSEN, dass du des zustande bringst, und wenn nicht, mir wenigstens bescheid sagst... is nicht die feine englische...

sowas sind "wir hier" einfach nich gewöhnt...   

ich hoffe, des is verständlich...

sö, isch gä z mo äöf n abort.


----------



## wodka o (22. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse mir nichts von euch über Alu sagen auch wenn ihr meint ich lasse die Chef-Fahne raushängen.


Naja, bis jetzt hast du ja immer noch nicht begründet was denn nun am 6061er ungeeignet ist. Würde mich immer noch interessieren...
Bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt, ist absolut kein Angriff oder ähnliches.


----------



## Trialmatze (22. November 2004)

> man möchte ja fast sagen, dass du exakt der entsprechung deiner Landsleute nachkommst



Sag mal...hat man manchen Leuten denn ins Hirn geschissen. Das gehört ja wohl zu den nieveaulosesten Statements, die hier im Forum je gefallen sind! Mal ehrlich weißt du überhaupt, wovon du sprichst? Davon mal abgesehen, dass du gar nix damit zu tun hast und dich hier raushalten solltest - was ich im übrigen auch tun wollte, aber das is ja die Härte - was soll das?
Den Rest hättest du dir sparen können! 

@ Sebi

Sorry...aber halt endlich dein Maul und Robi und Ara hören auch auf! Warum forderst du hier jeden dazu auf sich den ganzen Mist nochmal durchzulesen? Das is ja wie wenn du uns alle fragen würdest, wie uns deine neuen Schuhe gefallen. Mal ehrlich - du sagtest mal...die anderen hätten Recht und du deine Ruhe - wo ist die Willensstärke geblieben? Du verarscht dich doch selber! 


Und hört auf euch das Maul über Anabolika zu zereißen! Wenn jemand Ahnung davon hat, dann kann er sich sicher dazu äußern, aber nicht auf dieser Schiene! Es ist Schlimm genug, dass Mittel wie Prohormone den Einzug in manche Sportarten gefunden haben, was die Professionalität arg in Frage stellt. Wenn es jedoch zum Profidasein dazu gehören sollte, dann sollte man sich wohl eher den Sinn des Lebens stellen, bevor man zur Spritze, Tablette oder Kapsel greift! 

Wisst ihr was ich am Trialsport so geil finde/fand - man trifft sich an irgendeinem Ort der Welt, holt das Trialbike raus und trialt. Egal wer auf dem Bike steht - alle haben was gemeinsam. Dies ermöglicht uns Treffen wie in Saarbrücken so einzigartig zu gestalten. Wer einmal da war, will wieder hin - egal ob Zuschauer oder Trialer! In diesem Sinne noch nen dickes DANKESCHÖN AN JOACHIM JÄCKEL!!!

Wer hier wen angegriffen hat is nun auch egal - fakt ist, dass jeder Stichelein hinzufügt, sodass das wohl kein Ende mehr nimmt, was eigentlich schade ist. Sebi is nen Trialer, Robi und Ara, ich und natürlich die anderen Forumsmitglieder - und was verbindet uns - der Trialsport. Jedesmal wenn wir nen Forumtreffen im kleinen Rahmen organisiert haben oder es zu einem Treffen gekommen ist, wir haben uns immer verstanden und fuhren zusammen trial! Man muss nicht jeden lieben, aber mitm Thomas Mrohs fahr i trotzdem gern trial auch wenn ich ihn manchmal net verstehe, aber das beruht dann sicherlich auf Gegenseitigkeit. Oder Max - bei der 26" DM haben wir dich auch net ausgelacht, weil du für die Fahrschule gelernt hast - warum auch? 1. waren wir net deswegen dort und 2. haben wir das auch alle hinter uns!

Also was solls...ihr müsst euch net die Hände reichen oder euch lieben. Wenn ihr euch einig werdet, dann is das gut und wenn net, dann is das weniger gut aber im Endeffekt auch ok, insofern die Stichelein aufhören und sich jeder net angegriffen fühlen muss.
Ich muss dem voransetzten, dass ne OST-WEST Diskusion hier zu nichts führt und sicher auch net im Sinne der "Streithähne" lag!

Also Schluss jetzt, insofern das möglich ist!

@ Robi und Ara

wasn los? Wenn ihr solche Leute auf der Straße seht und die euch dumm anmachen, dann macht ihr doch eh euer Ding - egal wie es aussieht!
Hier im Forum geht das aber net - also was solls?`

In diesem Sinne 

safe!
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. November 2004)

Prost MAtze...wann gehen wir denn endlichen einen trinken...hast du uns doch in Saarbrücken versprochen.... 

Oder vielleicht doch besser ne Runde Tischtennis??!?!?

MfG

MArco und die Tischtennis Truppe..

Ps: Höhrt auf Meister Matze..... der weißt wie er HAse läuft


----------



## Monty98 (22. November 2004)

jo, dann werd ich mal den ersten ablenkungsversuch starten:
Tensile


----------



## tobsen (23. November 2004)

Trialmatze schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal...hat man manchen Leuten denn ins Hirn geschissen. Das gehört ja wohl zu den nieveaulosesten Statements, die hier im Forum je gefallen sind! Mal ehrlich weißt du überhaupt, wovon du sprichst? Davon mal abgesehen, dass du gar nix damit zu tun hast und dich hier raushalten solltest - was ich im übrigen auch tun wollte, aber das is ja die Härte - was soll das?
> Den Rest hättest du dir sparen können!



Die Statistiken geben mir recht!

 

mal im ernst:
1. lies doch den zweiten Teil vom Satz nochma durch.

2. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich den ossi/wessi scheizz ernst nehme.
Der Ara hats bestimmt umrissen und der ist auch ein Ozzi

Womit habe ich nix zu tun? wenn du den konflikt robi/sebi meinst, dann hast du recht. ich habe dazu auch kein einziges wort verloren.
Mein thema ist ein ganz anderes.

tschüss,

Ach, und ein bissel ossi/wessi sticheleien müssen für die 24 Euro mtl. Soli.Zuschlag schon drin sein. sonst werde ich das Abo kündigen.   


...und wer das jetzt falsch versteht, kriegt von mir persönlich eins über die rübe...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. November 2004)

hmm beleidigen ist wohl zur Zeit "in"
Hab wenig Zeit, deswegen beleidige ich mal schnell alle hier:

tobsen--> Penner
Monty98--> billiger Monty fahrer
BRAUNSCHWEIG XL --> 20" Wicht
Trialmatze --> Blödmann
wodka o --> Alkoholiker 
525Rainer --> möchtegern Trialer
sebi-online88 --> Pseudo Metallkenner
ChrisKing --> Dummkopf
Robi_C._DoubleP --> Fauler Hund
TrialsMax --> Anfänger
aramis --> Schwätzer
elhefe --> Nichts könner

Und wenn ich euch alle irgendwo mal seh verprügle ich euch


----------



## 525Rainer (23. November 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hmm beleidigen ist wohl zur Zeit "in"
> Hab wenig Zeit, deswegen beleidige ich mal schnell alle hier:



mann bist du lahm alter! du musst die leute mehr unter der gürtelline beleidigen. am besten wegen ihrer herkunft, ihren finanziellen status oder irgendwelchen krankheiten die sie haben. dafür können sie meistens nichts und das trifft sie dann doppelt hart.  lies dir den ganzen thread zur strafe noch mal durch und lerns!


----------



## elhefe (23. November 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hmm beleidigen ist wohl zur Zeit "in"
> Hab wenig Zeit, deswegen beleidige ich mal schnell alle hier:
> 
> ...
> ...



Wer hatt denn Dir das erzählt???
 

Das ist nun nicht direkt ne Beleidigung. Das ist nun viel mehr die schmerzvolle und bittere Wahrheit   .


Achso. Das mit Wodka O ist nun nicht so weit hergeholt. Der Name ist an so manchem WE schon Programm.

Aber das mit dem Verprügeln. Um´s mit Oli Kahns Worten zu sagen:



			
				Oli Kahn schrieb:
			
		

> Da lach ich mich tot lach ich mich da.



Aber trotzdem eine die Mehrheit verbindende Geste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (23. November 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hmm beleidigen ist wohl zur Zeit "in"
> Hab wenig Zeit, deswegen beleidige ich mal schnell alle hier:
> 
> 
> ...




    immerhin etwas....


----------



## Reini (23. November 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hmm beleidigen ist wohl zur Zeit "in"
> Hab wenig Zeit, deswegen beleidige ich mal schnell alle hier:
> 
> tobsen--> Penner
> ...



*sniff*
und mich hast du nicht beleidigt


----------



## elhefe (23. November 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> *sniff*
> und mich hast du nicht beleidigt




Wenn das nicht die wahre Beleidigung ist.


----------



## isah (23. November 2004)

Und für mich hats nicht mal zum "möchtegern Trialer" gereicht?


----------



## aramis (23. November 2004)

@88:
Boah, der andere Junge hat aber angefangen *mit dem Finger hinzeig*...
Pass mal auf. Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, was du geschrieben hast. Bin lediglich ANDERER Meinung. Anscheinend haste dir ja doch ins Hemd ge*******n, und zwar vor Wut.  Wenn du das hättest beenden wollen, dann hätteste mal Funkstille gehalten, anstatt immer wieder einen draufzusetzen oder wärst beim Thema geblieben (nämlich Alulegierungen). Stattdessen betonste, wievel Ahnung du hast, dass ich dich nicht verstehe und dass du sowieso recht hast, als wäre es eine Eigenschaft, die dir per se zuzuschreiben ist. Guckst du hier: http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/Material Eigenschaften.pdf
Dann will ich von dir noch mal hören, dass 7005 so korrosionsanfällig ist. Den Rest den ich zur Sache geschrieben habe, möchte ich von dir mal anhand belegbarer Quellen widerlegt sehen. Vorher sollteste nicht behaupten, fachkundiger zu sein als der Rest der Welt.
Ein guter Anfang wäre, wenn du mal auf die Fragen vom Wodka eingehen würdest.

@Tobsen: Den Solizuschlag müssen auch die Ossis zahlen! Bist nicht der einzige, der da in die Tasche gelangt bekommt. Das einzige deutsche Bundesland, das wirklich konsequent keine Unterstützung aus diesem Topf bezieht, ist Bayern. Spitzenreiter sind die Rheinländer und das Saarland, also keine Ost-Länder.
Übrigens, liest du gern?
http://www.berliner-lesezeichen.de/lesezei/Blz99_01/anno05.htm
Und hier noch ein paar Worte von Harald Schmidt himself: "Eine Umfrage hat ergeben: Ossis sind besser im Bett. Okay, dafür haben wir Arbeit!" 

@Matze: Auf der Straße kann sowas gar nicht passieren, weil die Leute da prinzipiell viel netter sind.

@Cryo: Gut zu wissen, dass du mich für nen Schwätzer hälst... Ne Beileidigung sollte plump und hohl sein und nie durchschimmern lassen, was man wirklich denkt, sonst ist es verletzend.

Zum Schluss möchte ich euch alle auffordern, alle Threads der letzten drei Monate nochmal gründlich durchzulesen und anschließend darüber abzustimmen, ob meine Haare Spliss haben.

Ich schließe mit ein paar Worten, die mich tief beeindruckt haben:
"Nur weil man Recht hat ist man der Arsch oder wie läuft das bei euch."


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. November 2004)

Schwätzer is doch genauso plump wie z.B pseudo Metallkenner, Fauler Hund oder Nichts-könner
Ich versichere dir, ich habe nur schnell was  reingetippt


----------



## elhefe (23. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zum Schluss möchte ich euch alle auffordern, alle Threads der letzten drei Monate nochmal gründlich durchzulesen und anschließend darüber abzustimmen, ob meine Haare Spliss haben.
> ...



Meinst Du jetzt die direkt in der Fresse oder die oberhalb der Stirn bis zum Nacken (oder geht es da vielleicht noch weiter so Richtung Schulter und Rücken).


----------



## aramis (24. November 2004)

Ich spreche vom Haupthaar. Bin doch kein Bettvorleger! Vielleicht ließen sich solche Spekulationen vermeiden, wenn ich nicht dauernd mim Assibart rumrennen würde.


----------



## elhefe (24. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche vom Haupthaar. Bin doch kein Bettvorleger! Vielleicht ließen sich solche Spekulationen vermeiden, wenn ich nicht dauernd mim Assibart rumrennen würde.




  Du Fellfresse


----------



## tobsen (24. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige deutsche Bundesland, das wirklich konsequent keine Unterstützung aus diesem Topf bezieht, ist Bayern.



Du weist bestimmt, in welchem Bundesland München liegt...  ...insofern ist mein Post mit dem Solizuschlag doch durchaus legitimiert.   




			
				aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, liest du gern?
> http://www.berliner-lesezeichen.de/lesezei/Blz99_01/anno05.htm
> Und hier noch ein paar Worte von Harald Schmidt himself: "Eine Umfrage hat ergeben: Ossis sind besser im Bett. Okay, dafür haben wir Arbeit!"



Ja, lesen bildet ungemein...  
Das würde mir aber zu denken geben:
"Auf der formal registrierbaren Ebene der Ost-West-Eheschließungen heirateten 99,2% Ostfrauen Westmänner, aber nur 0,8% Westfrauen Ostmänner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (24. November 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> Du weist bestimmt, in welchem Bundesland München liegt...  ...insofern ist mein Post mit dem Solizuschlag doch durchaus legitimiert.



Da hält man (dem fairplay zuliebe) so eine Information nicht zurück und dann sowas.  Wie wär's stattdessen mit:  Legitimiert wäre der Post in einem Streit Bayern vs. der Rest Deutschlands.



			
				tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, lesen bildet ungemein...
> Das würde mir aber zu denken geben:
> "Auf der formal registrierbaren Ebene der Ost-West-Eheschließungen heirateten 99,2% Ostfrauen Westmänner, aber nur 0,8% Westfrauen Ostmänner



Joa, das hat mich auch bissl gewundert. Aber wenn das ANDERE stimmt, sind das unglückliche Ehen.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (24. November 2004)

@ Tobsen.. das is falsch. Es kam letztens erst ein Bericht, (Pro Sieben - Galileo) dass jetzt Westfrauen mehr Ostmänner heiraten als Westmänner!!!!!>also genau anders rum!!!Auf der suchenach dem Grund:>Ostmänner sind statistisch gesehen einfach besser im Bett..(ich nehm mich jetzt mal raus nicht das wieder auf mich losgegangen wird von diversen Spezialisten)


----------



## 525Rainer (24. November 2004)

in dem craig lee scott vid fährt der junge glaub ich diese ausgefrästen felgen:







oder zumindest so ähnliche. ist da nur die erste kammer durchgefräst, oder? da hält kein felgenband mehr.. was taugen die felgen sonst so?


----------



## aramis (24. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tobsen.. das is falsch. Es kam letztens erst ein Bericht, (Pro Sieben - Galileo) dass jetzt Westfrauen mehr Ostmänner heiraten als Westmänner!!!!!>also genau anders rum!!!Auf der suchenach dem Grund:>Ostmänner sind statistisch gesehen einfach besser im Bett..(ich nehm mich jetzt mal raus nicht das wieder auf mich losgegangen wird von diversen Spezialisten)



Das Zitat vom Tobsen stammt von der von mir verlinkten Seite. Keine Ahnung, was die mit der "formal registrierbaren Ebene der Ost-West-Eheschließungen" meinen. Deswegen isses latte. Das auf Galileo habsch auch gesehen, was mir peinlich ist, weil ich den Müll sonst nie schaue. Naja egal, Hat ja alles eigentlich gar nüscht hier verloren... (sagt der richtige?)

Um mal wieder ontopic zu kommen:
Ich finde den ausgefrästen Kram ganz schön hässlich. Aber wahrscheinlich gewöhnt man sich dran.


----------



## tobsen (24. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tobsen.. das is falsch. Es kam letztens erst ein Bericht, (Pro Sieben - Galileo) dass jetzt Westfrauen mehr Ostmänner heiraten als Westmänner!!!!!>also genau anders rum!!!Auf der suchenach dem Grund:>Ostmänner sind statistisch gesehen einfach besser im Bett..(ich nehm mich jetzt mal raus nicht das wieder auf mich losgegangen wird von diversen Spezialisten)



Liest du gern?
http://www.berliner-lesezeichen.de/lesezei/Blz99_01/anno05.htm
die Quelle is vom Aramis höchstpersönlich.   

Im übrigen richte ich mich frei nach dem Motto: "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast".  

hasta pronto, ...wie wir spanier sagen.

tobi


EDIT:
Ara war schneller...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (24. November 2004)

Sind jetzt die Ossis wirklich besser im Bett?
Ich glaube es nicht,und ich komme aus Südbayern.


----------



## konrad (24. November 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> in dem craig lee scott vid fährt der junge glaub ich diese ausgefrästen felgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind doublewall felgen und nur die obere wand is aus/-aber nicht durchgefräst.ich weiß jetzt nich,ob die innere wand noch durchgebohrt is...wäre jedoch sinnvoll von der gewichtsersparniss her.waren die echofelgen nich mal geöst?


----------



## Fabi (25. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> waren die echofelgen nich mal geöst?



Das ist lange her.
Ich habe die Echo 26" VR-Felge Anfang März diesen Jahres gekauft und die kam damals schon ohne Ösen. Die 20" Felgen waren allerdings etwas länger geöst erhältlich.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> das sind doublewall felgen und nur die obere wand is aus/-aber nicht durchgefräst.ich weiß jetzt nich,ob die innere wand noch durchgebohrt is...wäre jedoch sinnvoll von der gewichtsersparniss her.waren die echofelgen nich mal geöst?



ausgefräst? was ist dann da noch für ne wandstärke in der fräsung? wie bei ner coladose? die würd ich ja gern mal sehn die felge und mal probedrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. November 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ausgefräst? was ist dann da noch für ne wandstärke in der fräsung? wie bei ner coladose? die würd ich ja gern mal sehn die felge und mal probedrücken...



Stell Dir mal vor, wie gering die Wandstärke wäre, wenn man da Löcher bohren würde.


----------



## Monty98 (27. November 2004)

Jetzt gibts die Echo/Zoo!-Nabe zum Kaufen- unmgerechnet ca. 101.
http://www.biketrial.hu/index.php?megnyit=arlista&tipus=7

EDIT: und die neuen Kurbeln auch noch-umgerechnet 91
http://www.biketrial.hu/index.php?megnyit=arlista&tipus=6


----------



## sebi-online88 (27. November 2004)

Da ist ein falsches Bild auf der Page, denn da steht Fix Hube und das ist die neue nicht. Die soll doch über 200 Punkte im Freilauf haben und nicht eine Starrnabe sein.


----------



## Berliner Team T (27. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist ein falsches Bild auf der Page, denn da steht Fix Hube und das ist die neue nicht. Die soll doch über 200 Punkte im Freilauf haben und nicht eine Starrnabe sein.



über 250


----------



## Monty98 (27. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist ein falsches Bild auf der Page, denn da steht Fix Hube und das ist die neue nicht. Die soll doch über 200 Punkte im Freilauf haben und nicht eine Starrnabe sein.



sorry, da hast wohl recht, aber dafür stimmt das mid den kurbel.....hoff ich


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. November 2004)

Jetzt gibt es beim Jan die Hope Bremse...

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_53.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (29. November 2004)

Weiß da jemand ob die scheibe wirklich NUR bei 190er koxx gabeln passt??


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. November 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß da jemand ob die scheibe wirklich NUR bei 190er koxx gabeln passt??



Ja weil die Zange IS 2000 ist, und nur durch den versetzten Halter an der Koxx Gabel auf 190mm funzt. Du kannst die Bremse an einer normalen Gabel nur mit 160mm Scheibe fahren.


----------



## tobsen (30. November 2004)

die bremse is ja n schnäppchen   259 Euro  LOL


----------



## Reini (30. November 2004)

ach
wie kommst du darauf ?
um 250â¬ bekomm ich bei uns eine mono 6ti, bzw um 200â¬ eine mono m4 also wie so dann nicht lumpige 259â¬ ausgeben und eine verÃ¤nderte mini kaufen ??

die spinnen die try-aller ?


----------



## ecols (30. November 2004)

Brembo   versucht sich jetzt an Scheibenbremsen fürs fahrrad:






















sieht aber sauschwer aus..


----------



## waldy (6. Dezember 2004)

Diese Bilder sind von der http://www.mtb-extreme.com. Dort findet ihr Bilder und den Bericht zu dieser Bremse.

Copyright 2004 www.mtb-extreme.com


----------



## ecols (6. Dezember 2004)

oh.. entschuldige dass ich den copyright vermerk vergessen habe..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Dezember 2004)

jo jungs, beim Jan gibt es jetzt den Michelin HOT reifen:




taugt der was? der kostet nur 16â¬, hat da jem. Erfahrung mit gemacht? durchschlagschutz, Grip??
"gÃ¼nstiger, breiter und robuster Reifen mit hohem Durchschlagschutz und guter Haftung. Farbe schwarz, Gewicht 1010gr."
Max


----------



## konrad (7. Dezember 2004)

mein kumpel crazymonkey fährt den-ist halt ein drahtreifen,großes volumen,das gummi is auch relativ weich-so wie der HOT S.hat aber nich den durchschlagschutz wie ein C24-aber immernoch mehr als der HOT S


----------



## sebi-online88 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal was neues aus der Nachbar-Galerie  

http://members.cox.net/tom_fuller/indx.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (8. Dezember 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal was neues aus der Nachbar-Galerie
> 
> http://members.cox.net/tom_fuller/indx.htm



ähm 20tausend mal den Hintern photographiert Hintern Fetischist??
und mal so nebenbei, da fehlen 2 runde Räder die Rollen und wo is die Gangschaltung, also wo der Sattel ist das hab ich mitbekommen aber die Gangschaltung?? und die Bremse?? wo is die Kette??

hmm komisch

Sacht mal fährt die nen Hot S???


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Dezember 2004)

die fährt kein hot s, DIE IST EIN HOT S.... bzw ein HOT ASS


----------



## robs (8. Dezember 2004)

Interessant:







Sobald ich den Text dazu übersetzt habe ( www.biketrials.ru ), schreibe ich ihn hier rein...   *wörterbuchwiederrauskram*

Hersteller ist _wohl doch nicht (siehe unten)_ Batch , aber auf deren Seite gibts noch keine Infos.

edit1: So, was ich auf die Schnelle entnehmen konnte (kann ja jeder):


Name: KOT MS2

Radstand: 1099mm (geplant ist auch eine 1065er Version)
Gehäusebreite: 68mm
Kettenstreben: 383mm
Steuerrohr: 110mm
Winkel: 70,5°
Reifenbreiten bis: 2,5
Magura 4-bolt-Aufnahme 
Material: Alu Ultra6



Die Disc-Aufnahme sieht echt nett aus, finde ich. Ich meine aber dass da irgendwelche großen Sättel nicht reinpassen...  wo habe ich das denn gelesen...   ich denke es handelte sich da um mechanische.


----------



## Fars (8. Dezember 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant:
> 
> 
> Sobald ich den Text dazu Ã¼bersetzt habe ( www.biketrials.ru ), schreibe ich ihn hier rein...   *wÃ¶rterbuchwiederrauskram*
> ...



Der Hersteller ist auf keinen Fall BATCH!!!(www.batch.org), da diese nur aus Ti Rahmen machen. Der echte Hersteller ist KOT!(Kotow Sergej), das stand klar im text! Hier ist seine Seite www.trialbikes.ru Ich hab hier von ihm was gesagt, und zwar Ã¼ber den ersten Rahmen von ihm, der nach eurer Meinung eine Mischung aus Koxx und Echo ist...

Genauer lesen und niX verfÃ¤lschen...

p.s.
Woher wieÃt du Ã¼ber biketrials.ru?


----------



## MrTrial (8. Dezember 2004)

BREMBO STOPPER für's bike??????????????
*YEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAW* 
Was für Porsche gut ist, kann für's bike nur beser sein   

Kauf mir schonmal roten Bremssattellack bei 'Fahrrad-Teile-Unger'  

Matthias


----------



## robs (8. Dezember 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hersteller ist auf keinen Fall BATCH!!!(www.batch.org), da diese nur aus Ti Rahmen machen. Der echte Hersteller ist KOT!(Kotow Sergej), das stand klar im text! Hier ist seine Seite www.trialbikes.ru Ich hab hier von ihm was gesagt, und zwar über den ersten Rahmen von ihm, der nach eurer Meinung eine Mischung aus Koxx und Echo ist...
> 
> Genauer lesen und niX verfälschen...
> 
> ...



Oh, das ist wohl ein größeres Missverständnis meinerseits. 

Trotzdem ist der Rahmen interessant.


Warum sollte ich nicht mal auf biketrials.ru gucken? Googlen hilft manchmal und ich hatte Russisch in der Schule...  für 8 Punkte (GK) hats jedenfalls gereicht


----------



## Fars (8. Dezember 2004)

2 robs: es macht doch nix... Russische Sprache- schwere Sprache   


> Warum sollte ich nicht mal auf biketrials.ru gucken?


Es war nicht böse gemeint Es war mir einfach interessant, woher die Deutschen über russische Trialseiten wissen... GOOGLE-RULEZZ!!!  

Zum Rahmen... Über den hat man schon was auf http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10121 gesagt...
Der Preis wird ungefähr 390$ sein.


----------



## robs (8. Dezember 2004)

Hab mich auch nicht angemacht gefühlt.

390$ ist ja mal ein guter Preis.


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Dezember 2004)

@sebi
bist du das auf den bildern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Dezember 2004)

Marko schrieb:
			
		

> echo 20" kettenspanner



sehen jaa nicht schlacht aus, aber wie soll man die denn montieren??

Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Dezember 2004)

Die wird man wahrscheinlich aussen aufs Ausfallende montieren wenn du das meinst.


----------



## konrad (17. Dezember 2004)

neue teile auf www.echobike.de!!!!
und koplettbike boa für unter 1000!!!


----------



## robs (17. Dezember 2004)

Das ist ja mal fein. Super gehobenes Einsteigerbike.

Wo is der Freilauf? Vorne oder hinten? Kenne die Naben aus den GMP-Laufrädern nicht...


----------



## aramis (18. Dezember 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> neue teile auf www.echobike.de!!!!
> und koplettbike boa für unter 1000!!!



Warum hat das neue Pitbull 380er?????????????????????????????????????????? War doch immer von 375 die Rede!!!


----------



## Levelboss (21. Dezember 2004)

Neue Naben von BT:

*Vorderradnabe* 
32 oder 36 Loch 
134 Gramm






*Hinterradnabe* 
32 oder 36 Loch 
214 Gramm
Freilaufkörper aus Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Dezember 2004)

weiß einer was die naben ca. kosten werden?


----------



## matthias,wandel (21. Dezember 2004)

ich glaube nicht dass der freilaufkörper komplett aus titan ist. das wird wohl eher ein 10-20% ige ti-mg legierung sein!


----------



## Levelboss (21. Dezember 2004)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer was die naben ca. kosten werden?



Frag mal hier nach: [email protected]


----------



## AcaPulco (21. Dezember 2004)

Sehen den Echo irgendwie SEHR ähnlich.


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat das neue Pitbull 380er?????????????????????????????????????????? War doch immer von 375 die Rede!!!



Da musste mal nachfragen Ara weil beim 20" is es auch so das es 2 unterschiedliche Kettenstreben gibt
1045mm wheelbase and 375mm chain stays
1005mm wheelbase, and 362mm chain stays
von daher denk ich mal siehts bei 26" genauso aus frag mal Jahn


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Dezember 2004)

Beim 20" hat das andere Gründe warum die Kettenstrebenlänge verschieden sind. Du musst die Kette doch auch spannen können oder?


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Dezember 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim 20" hat das andere Gründe warum die Kettenstrebenlänge verschieden sind. Du musst die Kette doch auch spannen können oder?



Aha und die Kette kann ich beim 20" mit ner Kettenstrebe von 375mm
und ner Rahmen Länge von 1005 nich mehr spannen oder was??


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Dezember 2004)

Beim Kurzen Radstand würden wohl 375mm Streben wenig Sinn machen oder? Du kannst beim 20" nicht eine Kettenstrebenlänge machen wie du willst. Du bist an die Übersetzung und die Kettenlänge gebunden. Wenn du es genau wissen willst kann ich es dir mailen.


----------



## Fars (22. Dezember 2004)

Neue Try All Kurbeln, Länge: 165mm, 170mm, 175mm; ISIS; Gewicht: 480g; Alu 6000 Series. Müssen etwa 145$ kosten.

Wenn die nicht neue sind, dann sorry...


----------



## Berliner Team T (22. Dezember 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Kurzen Radstand würden wohl 375mm Streben wenig Sinn machen oder? Du kannst beim 20" nicht eine Kettenstrebenlänge machen wie du willst. Du bist an die Übersetzung und die Kettenlänge gebunden. Wenn du es genau wissen willst kann ich es dir mailen.



Ja schreib mir das mal bitte als email weil so wie du das schreibst hört es sich schwachsinnig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2004)

@sebi
du kannst es auch hier im forum veröffentlichen....bzw warum nicht?

das problem kenn ich...


----------



## trial-chris (23. Dezember 2004)

@ berliner team t:

das mit den Kettenstreben bei 20-Zoll lässt sich leicht beantworten: die Ketten haben eine 1/2-Zoll-Teilung, eine Gliedlänge beträgt also 12,7 mm. Bei gleicher Übersetzung kannst du den tatsächlichen Abstand zwischen Tretlager- und Radachse eben auch nur in diesen Schritten variieren, da die Kette ja immer eine gerade Anzahl an Gliedern haben muss - 25,4 mm, die sich aber auf Zug- und Leertrum verteilen, eben die genannten 12,7mm.

Bei meinem Velo hab ich bei 18 : 12 Zähnen und vernünftiger Kettenspannung eine tatsächliche Hinterbaulänge von gemessenen 373 mm. Hab zwar noch 8mm Einstellweg nach vorne, das reicht aber gerade, um die Kette abzuheben, nicht aber, um die Kette 2 Glieder zu kürzen. Die Hersteller geben als Referenz in der Regel immer den Abstand in vorderster Position als Hinterbaulänge an. Bei meinem Bike halt 365mm. Um wirklich kürzer zu werden und die Kette noch abheben zu können, müsste der Rahmenbauer dann auf etwa 352mm heruntergehen oder 340mm, usw. ...

Hoffe, es ist verständlich geworden!?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Berliner Team T (23. Dezember 2004)

trial-chris schrieb:
			
		

> @ berliner team t:
> 
> das mit den Kettenstreben bei 20-Zoll lässt sich leicht beantworten: die Ketten haben eine 1/2-Zoll-Teilung, eine Gliedlänge beträgt also 12,7 mm. Bei gleicher Übersetzung kannst du den tatsächlichen Abstand zwischen Tretlager- und Radachse eben auch nur in diesen Schritten variieren, da die Kette ja immer eine gerade Anzahl an Gliedern haben muss - 25,4 mm, die sich aber auf Zug- und Leertrum verteilen, eben die genannten 12,7mm.
> 
> ...



Nö ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar net wovon du sprichst.
Es ging darum warum ich die Kette nich mehr beim anderen Radstand oder Kettenstrebenlänge spannen kann.



			
				sebbi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim 20" hat das andere Gründe warum die Kettenstrebenlänge verschieden sind. Du musst die Kette doch auch spannen können oder?


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal auf deine Füße Berlin T, ich glaub du stehst auf dem Schlauch. Was der Trial-Chris sagt ist der Grund. Du kannst nicht jeden Radstand den du haben willst einfach auch einstellen beim 20" weil du die Kette noch spannen musst und durch die länge des Doppelgliedes und der Anzahl der Zähne deiner Überzetzung an eine gewisse Länge gebunden bist. Bei 18/13 geht somit nur 365 oder 377,3mm und bei 18/12 nur 358,8 oder 371,2mm Kettenstreben und alles was sonst geschrieben wird ist für den Arsch mein Freund. Kein Plan wie die Jungs messen....


----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. Dezember 2004)

auf www.koxx.fr unter trial gibs oben links nen neuen koxx prototypen zu sehen!!!!  
man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## matthias,wandel (25. Dezember 2004)

@Fars: woher hast du die informationen, bzw. gibt es noch mehr davon?


----------



## Monty98 (25. Dezember 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> @Fars: woher hast du die informationen, bzw. gibt es noch mehr davon?



sorry wenn ich mich da einmisch...aber mein trialkollege hat die kurbeln schon....sind recht massiv sehn aber bei weiten net soo porno wie die "alten" aus


----------



## Fars (28. Dezember 2004)

2 matthias,wandel: diese Indo hab ich von www.biketrials. ru und www.trialbikes.ru

Hier sind n paar fotos von dem komplettbike!(der rahmen ist noch nicht fertig, das ist ein prototyp)


----------



## ecols (28. Dezember 2004)

cool, dass sie ihren prototypen als singlespeeder aufbauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (28. Dezember 2004)

gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut. Würde da nicht unbedingt Kot draufstehn... Aber das is ja eigentlich egal. Mit Scheibe finde ich gewagt, aber es wird wohl eh in zukunft immer mehr scheibe geben.


----------



## isah (2. Januar 2005)

bei Jan Göhrig unter "Angebote"

Trial Bike 26" ZOO! Boa - 995 
Trial Bike 20" Echo Team 03 - 995 
Trial Bike 26" Echo Pure 03 - 1095 
Trial Bike 26" ZOO! Pitbull 04 short - 1195 

Rahmen 26" ZOO! Boa Magura - 295 


----------



## Reini (2. Januar 2005)

Übsch Übsch das Ding...
Das ganze noch mit horizontalen Ausfallenden und verschiebbarer Scheibenaufnahme....
Und ich weiß was meinen Orange ersetzen könnte


----------



## Fars (11. Januar 2005)

Noch ein hammergeiles KOT BIKE aus London!!!

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10811


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Januar 2005)

Hier mal die neuen Viz Felgen...






Die Homepage ist: http://www.vizbikes.com/002.html


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Januar 2005)

Das habe ich gerade auf der Seite von: www.bikes-in-motion.de gefunden

Hier sind schon mal 4 Fotos vom neuen Koxx XTP Short 20". Der komplette Hinterbau ist neu. Das Fräßteil sitzt jetzt viel näher am Rahmen so das die Aufnahmen für die Maguras in dem neuen Fräßteil sitzen. Das Oberrohr ist dadurch länger, der Radstand aber gleich geblieben. Die Sitzstreben sind gebogen und wesentlich stabiler - Brakebooster kann man vergessen. Das hintere Fräßteil an der Hinterradachsaufnahme ist ebenfalls neu. Der Vorbau und die Kurbeln sind genauso neu wie die neuen Naben. Das Innenlager der Trialbikes ist jetzt 122mm lang. Das neue XTP Short kommt Ende April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. Januar 2005)

wie es auf dem letzten bild aussieht,darf man bei dem neuen xtp dann nie wieder ne acht haben,was?


----------



## Mac Gyver (13. Januar 2005)

HUHU ...Hab mich mal n bisschen an meinem frisch "irgentwohergeholtem" Photoshop 8 aufgegeilt und das ECHO team verschönert....ACHTUNG!...kann man nicht kaufen, wäre aber ne schöne idee, wie ich finde, die Ausfräsungen farbig zu machen....und guckt wie originalgetreu die pedalfarbe gewechselt hat!!!!


----------



## ecols (13. Januar 2005)

goil der jan nimmt ja das viz zeug in sein sortiment auf..


----------



## AcaPulco (13. Januar 2005)

... und wo is das echo anders?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. Januar 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wo is das echo anders?



na "wo ist der fehler im rechten bild"...genau an den ausfräsungen der echofelge ,rot statt blankem alu.


----------



## isah (13. Januar 2005)

Weiss einer was der mit seiner felge gemacht hat?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Januar 2005)

Das gleiche wie ich: Die Bohrmaschine genommen und Löcher reingebohrt.

Zweck: Mehr Reibwiderstand beim Bremsen, gleich wie bei angeflexter Oberfläche.


----------



## isah (13. Januar 2005)

Schau dir mal das  Video an (hab ich auch gerade im NewVid thread gepostet), bei 5:45 min ist der grund warum man mit der felge nicht experimentieren sollte..


----------



## AcaPulco (13. Januar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> na "wo ist der fehler im rechten bild"...genau an den ausfräsungen der echofelge ,rot statt blankem alu.



uuhhh... gleich so viel 
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. Januar 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> uuhhh... gleich so viel
> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen...



warum fragst du dann???

und nicht zu vergessen die roten pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Januar 2005)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche wie ich: Die Bohrmaschine genommen und Löcher reingebohrt.
> 
> Zweck: Mehr Reibwiderstand beim Bremsen, gleich wie bei angeflexter Oberfläche.



Ach schmarn, hab noch viel krasseres Rillenprofil in meine Felge gefräst und die bremsleistung ist nicht gestiegen. 
Ich würd nen Hunderter verwetten das des bei den billigen löchern der gleiche Fall ist.
Ist höchstens ne Gewichtsersparnis von paar g (etwa 40g würd ich sagen)


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Januar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ist höchstens ne Gewichtsersparnis von paar g (etwa 40g würd ich sagen)



Das bringt keine 20g die Löcher...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Januar 2005)

Wenn diese Gewichtsersparnis überhaupt messbar ist!

Der Reibwiderstand ist tatsächlich höher. Das merkt man schon wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt und auch am Bremsbelagverschleiß.

Vorteile bringt es auch im Nassen.

Die Methode ist schon uralt und stammt noch aus den Zeiten mit den Bachsektionen.

Angeflexte Felgen werden glatt und müssen von Zeit zu Zeit neu angeflext werden. Bei den Löchern ist das nicht der Fall. Ich finde, dass es genauso gut ist wie anflexen.

@Cyro-Cube: Wenn Du die Flanke zu rau machst, dann bekommst Du evtl. einen hohen Bremsbelagverschleiß aber keine bessere Bremswirkung. Lieber "so wenig wie möglich und so viel wie nötig" aufrauen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Januar 2005)

Wenn du meinst das es besser bremst   
Ich hab mir mal ein Rillenprofil in die HR Felge gefräst. War auch spürbar rauer und der Bremsbelagverschleiß war auch erhöt, aber von ner echten verbesserung der Bremsleistung war nix zu merken
http://mitglied.lycos.de/digitalglove/trial/Echo_Urban4.jpg

Bei nässe hat es ganz wenig was gebracht, aber sonst...
deswegen kann ich kaum glauben das  die Löcher da ne "echte" steigerung der Bremsleistung bringen.
Ich glaub der Aramis hat sowas auch mal gemacht, und bei ihm hats auch nix gebracht

Da bringt leichtes bis mittleres anflexen weit mehr. 
Bei einem Punkt gebe ich dir jedoch recht. Ganz derbes(tiefes) anflexen hat bei mir auch weniger gebracht als normales anflexen.

Ich kanns mir nur so erklären:
Durch sehr tiefes anflexen entsteht zwar ne höhere Rauheit, jedoch hat der Bremsbelag weniger Auflagefläche(der Bremsbelag kann sich nicht in die extremen Erhöhungen und Vertiefungen reindrückn , und das scheint mehr Einfluss zu haben als die höhere Rauheit.
Beim normalen anflexen wird die Rauheit/Reibung erhöht. Gleichzeitig sind aber die Erhöhungen und Vertiefungen noch so klein das sich der Bremsgummi da richtig gut reindrückt und somit  auch noch ne höhere Auflagefläche entsteht: mehr Auflagefläche + Rauheit--> bessere bremswirkung

Vielleicht lieg ich auch völlig daneben und es hat nen ganz anderen Grund


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Januar 2005)

gelochte felgen (scheiben) gibts auch beim auto. da macht man das wegen der hitzeabfuhr. besser bremsen tun sie nicht. es dient auch zur belagreinigung und dem senken der ungefederten massen. dafür reissen sie leichter.
geschlitzte können das alles genauso. 
ich denke das a und o ist der reibwert des belages wie er auf die felge abgestimmt ist. 
vielleicht gibts irgenwann sintermetallbremsbeläge? ich hab ne sinterkupplung im wagen die greift auf der glatten metallschwungscheibe wie ein schalter und überträgt bis zu 550Nm. das wär nicht verkehrt für ein trialHR bremse aber dann müsste man metalllaufflächen auf die felgen aufnieten und das gewicht wäre wohl zu hoch.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (14. Januar 2005)

Bei den Motorrädern wurden die gelochten Scheiben nur wegen dem Bremsen im Nassen eingefürt. Bei ungelochten Scheiben war die Bremswirkung im Nassen teilweise fatal. Meine Kawasaki Z900 hat im Nassen so gut wie überhaupt nicht mehr gebremst.

Bei den Löchern fliest Wasser, das vor dem Bremsbelag hergeschoben wird in die Löcher und der Naßfilm reist hinter dem Loch ab. Bei ein paar löchern entsteht genug drockene Fläche, dass die Bremse wieder beißt. Das funktioniert bereits bei sehr langsamen Geschwindigkeiten. Warum soll das beim Fahrrad nicht auch funktionieren.

Wer will kann in Saarbrücken mein Radl mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MrTrial (14. Januar 2005)

@Rainer


> gelochte felgen (scheiben) gibts auch beim auto


Ich dachte schon du meinst echt Felgen - naja wegen der Bremswirkung und so


----------



## tobsen (14. Januar 2005)

das is doch mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit nicht der xtp nachfolger. so ganz ohne frästeile...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Januar 2005)

wenn dass das neue xtp sein sollte ,dann wär das optisch ja voll der griff ins klo .so wie das aussieht kann ich nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Januar 2005)

sieht mir irgendwie nach caisso aus kann mir nicht helfen was  ,aber erinnert mich an den,entweder das ist der nachfolger oder die kopieren sich jetzt schon selbst


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Januar 2005)

Bah is das hässlich. Is ja grauenerregend.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Januar 2005)

Bin ja mal gespannt was sich koxx da wieder für einen überteuerten Preis für  diese ausgenudelte Geometrie einfallen lässt.


----------



## Mac Gyver (15. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mal gespannt was sich koxx da wieder für einen überteuerten Preis für  diese ausgenudelte Geometrie einfallen lässt.



....Ich setze 2000? in den Pott!...wer bietet mehr??


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Januar 2005)

das wird übrigens der neue levelboss!!!!


----------



## Monty98 (15. Januar 2005)

irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der rahmen besonders stabil im tretlagerbereich ist  

weiß jemand ob das noch ein prototyp oder schon fix und fertig is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (19. Januar 2005)

hier sind ein paar infos zu den neuen onza 20"er und noch saugeile pics von so nem onza-prototypen


----------



## tobsen (20. Januar 2005)

die Zoo sind auch nich schlecht...
jetz muss nur noch n brauchbares innenlager her.

wie sieht denn der neue echo rockring aus ?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Januar 2005)

wen's interessiert bzw. wer's noch nicht weiß: neue v!z naben in haufen verschiedenen,coolen farben ... http://www.thesubway.co.uk/images/newhub.jpg

näheres weiß ich leider auch noch nicht


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2005)

Die VIZ naben sehien ja genuaso aus wie die von BT nur das die hier ne stahl achse hat und alu Kassettenkorper. Sind dafur eine ecke biligir, zumindest bei mir  
Da sieht man wieder wo ALLES her kommt  

bei der Violeten nabe lauft ja einen die spucke im Mund zusammen, ich sag nur CK fur singelspeder


----------



## Monty98 (22. Januar 2005)

und wieder ein paat onza prototypen.


http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10979

also ich find alle geilsten bis auf den mit dem carbon oberrohr.
und hoffentlich bringt onza ein paat von denen auf den markt


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Januar 2005)

neue Lenker und Vorbauten von tryall

31,8mm Klemmung (130mm/20° und 150mm/30°)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Januar 2005)

baa sind die lenker hässlich. hoffentlich bleiben die aktuellen lenker erhalten.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. Januar 2005)

für alle die sie noch nicht kennen die neuen try-all schuhe  





also ich find die sehen zum :kotz: aus,haben eher was von puppenschuhen ,aber die sehen find ich nicht wirklich nach trialschuhen aus,oder?


----------



## AcaPulco (23. Januar 2005)

Gibs jemanden der Vorschreibt wie Trialschuhe aussehen müssn? Ohne dieses Zeug da oben sähen die eigentlich ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. Januar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die sie noch nicht kennen die neuen try-all schuhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das auf dem Bild sind doch die BMX-Race Schuhe und nicht die Trialer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. Januar 2005)

hab ma ne frage an euch,könnt ihr dort wo vorher die schuhe in meinem post waren auch nur noch so nen trials-forum schriftzug sehen oder ist das nur bei mir so?,wenn es bei euch auch so ist woran könnte das liegen???

und das die neuen nicht mehr wie "normale trialschuhe" aussehen meine ich im vergleich zu den alten try-all ,monty usw. und da haben die neuen try-all ja echt ne ganz andere form...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Januar 2005)

Ich kann auch nur noch den Schriftzug sehen. Würd die neuen Try all Schuhe wirklich gern mal sehen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. Januar 2005)

komisch.....gestern hats gefunkt,da habe ich nämlich um den link noch das hier gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und man konnte es sehen

ich denke hier gibts es doch sicherlich leute die wissen wie man das richtig macht bzw. warum man es jetzt nicht mehr sehen kann....

aber ich probiers einfach noch ma


----------



## Levelboss (23. Januar 2005)

...............


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. Januar 2005)

@Levelboss:wo hast'n du das bild her,als ich nochma im trials-forum.co.uk war und das bild nochma verlinken wollte war zwar das ganze try-all/koxx zeug da,aber bis auf die schuhe,dort wo die nämlich ma wahren war der schriftzug wie man ihn ein stück weiter oben sehen kann...ich denk das ist auch der grund dafür,dass es heut nicht mehr funkt

danke,dass du die noch ma reingestellt hast


----------



## ph1L (23. Januar 2005)

Lies doch mal genau was bei dem trials-forum Schriftzug steht.
Du hättest direkt verlinkt und das wäre böse.

Also gibts logischwerweise 2 möglichkeiten:
1. Link zum Thread wo die Schuhe drinn sind
2. Bild auf deiner Platte speichern und dann irgendwo hochladen wo du die Bilder direkt verlinken darfst z.B. mtb-news.de/fotos


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. Januar 2005)

@ph1L: o.k. danke ,aber über den schriftzug habe ich mir echt keine gednken gemacht,wundert mich trotzdem warum's gestern gefunkt hatte...


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. Januar 2005)

So hier....


----------



## ph1L (23. Januar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> So hier....



das hat der levelboss schon ne seite vorher gemacht aber
psssst   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1703636&postcount=700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. Januar 2005)

ey jungs ,vielleicht wisst ihr's ja schon aber guckt ma auf http://www.trialmarkt.de/ ,beim jan gibts jetzt die VIZ-parts zu kaufen-richtig geile sachen dabei und neue bilder vom shop,war leider noch nie dort ,aber wenn ich das so seh muss ich dort wohl mal einbrechen    -das trialerparadies auf erden-göttlich


----------



## Levelboss (27. Januar 2005)

Ich dachte VIZ wäre eine preiswerte Alternative zu anderen Herstellern, aber der einzige Unterschied scheint die Farbe zu sein


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. Januar 2005)

die naben sind schonma preiswerter,die felgen cooler/leichter als try-all und nicht viel teurer und der rest na ja "auffällig sein" kostet halt,frag mich nur warum....

edit:hab die scheiben vergessen,also die sind echt günstiger als magura,bei ähnlicher bauweise/form


----------



## isah (27. Januar 2005)

VIZ Halteschellen Magura  - 30    


Die VIZ Urban Gabel 26" sieht gut aus, weiss jm wie sich mein radstand mit der verändern würde? (hab grad ne pure drin)


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Januar 2005)

der viz carbon Lenker is auch arsch teuer.. den kriegt man woanders fast für die Hälfte. Wers wissen will, der überweist mir einfach ein paar euro auf mein Konto. Einfach ne PM schicken, dann geb ich euch meine Bankverbindung!


----------



## tobsen (28. Januar 2005)

ich geb euch die daten um 5 Euro billiger als der Chris, 
einfach meine Bankverbindung anfordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (28. Januar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> ich geb euch die daten um 5 Euro billiger als der Chris,
> einfach meine Bankverbindung anfordern.



Chris hat mir gerade die Daten umsonst gegeben, kannst Du mir 5 EUR überweisen?

Servus, Thomas (Späßle g'macht )


----------



## tobsen (28. Januar 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Chris hat mir gerade die Daten umsonst gegeben, kannst Du mir 5 EUR überweisen?
> 
> Servus, Thomas (Späßle g'macht )



mmmmh, so ein mist, hab ich wieder nicht aufgepasst...
also dann gib mir schon deine kontonummer...


----------



## artcore (28. Januar 2005)

EY.. wills auch wissen...   
hab mal den Jan gefragt zu den teilen, speziell zu den felgen. Gold käm ja wohl mal richtig fett...
er meinte: die Felgen sind die gleiche Bauart wie die Try All, nur dass die VIZ Felgen noch geöst sind und jetzt 8-eckige Löcher haben.

hinten gibts aber glaub ich nur 36 loch wenn ich richtig gesehen habe...

gruß


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. Januar 2005)

Neues aus dem Hause Monty...

New super light rear disc hub 26" 28/01/2005 
The new super light rear hub 26" is already available.

It is a special Monty fixed hub, double high avoiding the freewheels to be deteriorated by the hubs. Suitable to the Monty special freewheels.






Monty fixed rear disc hub Specifications
- Weight: 270 gr.
- Width: 135 mm
- Material: Aluminium 6061
- Holes: 36
- Finish: Black matte
- Bearing system
- M 6 X 25 MM fixation nuts
- Axle in Chrome-moly super light


----------



## Fabi (30. Januar 2005)

Noch eine neue Koxx Kurbel.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. Februar 2005)

hier mal das neue "koxx xtp 20" benito ros replica 2005"....insgesamt 8,62kg


----------



## Monty98 (7. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal das neue "koxx xtp 20" benito ros replica 2005"....insgesamt 8,62kg



glaubt ihr dass das echo felgen sind oder eher neue von try all?


----------



## Levelboss (7. Februar 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> glaubt ihr dass das echo felgen sind oder eher neue von try all?



Ein Koxx-Teamfahrer fährt sicherlich Echo Felgen  



			
				www.biketrial-spain.com schrieb:
			
		

> The rims of Benito bike are not serial. They are made by Benito Ros where the original holes have been enlarged.



Hier ist der ganze Artikel über das Rad.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. Februar 2005)

also der lenker erinnert schon stark an den von zoo,was?...und die ausfallenden von dem xtp sehen noch genau so vertrauenserweckend aus wie die des alten


----------



## Monty98 (7. Februar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Koxx-Teamfahrer fährt sicherlich Echo Felgen
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ist der ganze Artikel über das Rad.



ein koxx team fahrer fährt sicherlich einen monty lenker+vorbau (entgegen dem bil, aber ich denk mal es is nicht genau sein bike. warum? das wissen nur die götter)   also soo is es ja nicht...

/edit: ok...ich hab grad den artikel gelesen...is anscheinend doch sein bike...und somit bezeichne ich mich nun selbst als dummen apfelbaum um jegliche beleidigungen im vorhinein zu übertrumpfen.
sorry nochmals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (7. Februar 2005)

Sieht traumhaft aus find ich!!!!!....mich solls ja nich stören ob der Ramen was aushällt hauptsache leicht, denn mein nicht allzuschweres Gewicht hällt das Teil allemal aus. Währ das Mistteil nich so teuer würd ich es kaufen..8,62kg is zu geil


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte damit auch schon angefangen die Runden löcher in der koxfelge Viereckig zu feilen aber das ist ne ganz schöne Arbeit...In Andorra bei der Biketrial WM hat ros die sich von irgend so nem kunden feilen lassen..der Stand den ganzen tag nur da und hat die dinger gefeilt egal wann du vorbei gegangen bist..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (8. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> also der lenker erinnert schon stark an den von zoo,was?...



das ist auf jedenfall ein zoo lenker, aber der passt doch normal gar nicht in den try-all vorbau........

Jan


----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. Februar 2005)

ich denke mal das die ihm einfach ne neue lenker vorbau kombi gebaut haben damit der nicht mehr die monty parts fahren muss....


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Februar 2005)

da kennen sich ja manche hier richtig gut aus..    das is kein Zoo Lenker! Lenker und Vorbau is beides von tryall all - Oversize 31,8mm.

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10968&highlight=shoes


----------



## Fabi (8. Februar 2005)

An Benitos Rad sind noch weitere neue TryAll Komponenten dran.

Zum Beispiel der neue Rotor...






...und die neue Nabe.





Wenn Benito die WM 2005 nicht gewinnen sollte, dann bekommt er von TryAll folgendes verpasst.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. Februar 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> da kennen sich ja manche hier richtig gut aus..    das is kein Zoo Lenker! Lenker und Vorbau is beides von tryall all - Oversize 31,8mm.
> 
> http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10968&highlight=shoes



jaa ,du schlaumeier; das ist mir auch klar,ich meinte damit auch nur das die jungs von try-all wiedermal keine ideen hatten und einfach mal so "zoo!" kopiert haben...ich glaub ich kenne mich schon langsam gut genug aus um zu wissen das der ros kein "zoo!" zeugs fährt,klar?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. Februar 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Benito die WM 2005 nicht gewinnen sollte, dann bekommt er von TryAll folgendes verpasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zur strafe oder was?...das ding sieht ja mal sooooo was von schei ße aus,der geht ja gar nicht  :kotz: ...ich wette der ist keine 70cm breit und erinnert doch seeeeeehhr stark an nen dirt/street lenker...

...wenn ich der ros wär und die leute von koxx/try-all würden mir sowas androhen wär ich soooo schnell wieder bei monty ,das glaubt ihr gar nicht


----------



## konrad (8. Februar 2005)

wollt ich einfach mal reinstellen-die sehn schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. Februar 2005)

:kotz: 


optischer dünnschiss...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. Februar 2005)

also find des neue xtp auch voll die kopie von allen möglichen bikes.
und 8,62 kg sind auch net so leicht, wenn ich mir den felgen nur anguck fallen die ja schon zusammen.
aber die disc sieht ja geil aus.die tät mir voll reinlaufen.

naja hab ja mein neues bike. wiegt ja auch so um des neue xtp.
nur siehts um welten haltbarer aus.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Februar 2005)

@hopf

wieso bist du jetz mit Montys unterwegs und nich mehr mit der "Hausmarke"?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. Februar 2005)

fahr jetzt für monty
warum nicht?
ist doch n geiles rad!   
könnts euch ja spätesten in Saarbrücken anschaun.

SEBO


----------



## funky^jAY (9. Februar 2005)

ich weiß gar nicht was alle gegen diese geschwungenen erhöhten lenker haben?!?!
ich find die sehen besser als als so ne grade eisenstange, und praktischer sind se auch noch. macht man sich den rücken nicht sooooo krumm   

und der vorbau sieht auch gut aus




ich glaub ich hab noch nichmal richtgi angefangen zu fahren schon will ich was anderes haben weil alles so klein ist


----------



## konrad (10. Februar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:
> 
> 
> optischer dünnschiss...



was gehtn mit dir?die sehn doch deluxe aus!so'n schöner grüner LRS...  
wenn ich wüsste,dass der trial-ENO genauso gut is wie meine chrissy,dann könnt ich da glatt schwach werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (10. Februar 2005)

Neues aus dem Hause MBK.... Sieht stark nach Caisso aus!!!





















Mehr Infos unter: http://www.tibo-marriaux.com


----------



## isah (10. Februar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> was gehtn mit dir?die sehn doch deluxe aus!so'n schöner grüner LRS...
> wenn ich wüsste,dass der trial-ENO genauso gut is wie meine chrissy,dann könnt ich da glatt schwach werden




ich mags grau/schwarz   

wenn man die grünen felgen flext, wie sieht das dann aus?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Februar 2005)

Neuer Lenker auf  www.btbike.com mit ner Breite von 760mm. Ich finde man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. Februar 2005)

sind doch geil,schön breit...die neuen vorbauten sind auch ganz edel,find ich


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Februar 2005)

So ein Lenker erinnert mich dann eher an ein Cruiserbike.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. Februar 2005)

ein gewichtsunterschied der einen erschrecken lässt!...sage und schreibe *14gramm*!!!  ...is ja ein himmelweiter unterschied


----------



## konrad (13. Februar 2005)

@marko:der kassettenkörper is aber aus stahl-oder!?


----------



## Benzman22 (13. Februar 2005)

sieht aus wie eloxiertes alu---------


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. Februar 2005)

> 280 ist mit schrauben 294g ohne schrauben. Weiss das gewicht der schrauben nich grad



ich find die paar gramm ,aber nicht grad überweltigent


----------



## Rome (13. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Neues aus dem Hause MBK.... Sieht stark nach Caisso aus!!!
> Mehr Infos unter: http://www.tibo-marriaux.com



Weiss jemand wo man Geometrie, Gewicht und Bezugsmöglichkeiten... des Rahmens erfahren kann?
Die Seite von oben ist nicht so aufschlussreich, hab nur n paar pics gefunden.
evtl kann man mit gutem Französisch weiterkommen.
Ich find der sieht schön nach City aus aber schon recht schwer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (19. Februar 2005)

ALAAAAAAAAAAAARM!!!  
Coustellier-Bremsbelege sind jetzt auf http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php erhältlich.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Februar 2005)

Wieviel würde man den an Versantkosten zahlen aus der Schweiz wenn man so ein paar Dinger nehmen würde? Weis das zufällig jemand?


----------



## Monty98 (19. Februar 2005)

? is ja nur mehr beschissen


----------



## Levelboss (19. Februar 2005)

Warum bestellt ihr die Beläge nicht einfach in Frankreich?
Die Überweisung kostet nichts (bei der Postbank zumindest nicht) und die Versandkosten betragen nur wenige Euro.


----------



## konrad (19. Februar 2005)

ich hab mit jetzt 2 paar bei ihm bestellt und bezahle per nachnahme-"cash on delivery".....hoffentlich hat michel das so richtig verstanden...   

er hat mir auch schon zurückgeschrieben....und hat mir auch seine addresse gegeben...soll ich ihn besuchen kommen   
na mal schaun ob das klappt


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ein gewichtsunterschied der einen erschrecken lässt!...sage und schreibe *14gramm*!!!  ...is ja ein himmelweiter unterschied


----------



## tobsen (19. Februar 2005)

wenn man nicht lesen kann, kann man ja wenigstens die bildchen angucken, um festzustellen, dass beim einen die schrauben dran sind und beim andern nich...
aber gut, sowas kann man hier nicht erwarten  ...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Februar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man nicht lesen kann, kann man ja wenigstens die bildchen angucken, um festzustellen, dass beim einen die schrauben dran sind und beim andern nich...
> aber gut,* sowas kann man hier nicht erwarten*  ...



kann man schon ,aba ich scheiß auf *40g*,das is soviel wie fliegenkagge,WOW wahnsinnige *40g!!!* was kann man da erwarten,doppelten style?drei paletten mehr?weltmeiser?...wem gewicht wichtig ist gut,jedem seine sache und meinung,aba mir sind *40g* so was von egal,bis zu einem maß achte auch ich auf gewicht,man sollte es aba nicht übertreiben und sich wegen erstaunlichen *40g* vor freude kaum noch einkriegen...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Februar 2005)

ich lach micht tot....

genau mach mein bike mal richtig sauber und zock morgen in der halle 2 paletten mehr...so ne ******* man....was einem gewichtswahnsinn bringt sieht man am xtp 20"... nur ärger...in ein paar jahren wird man im "broken parts thread" täglich 20 neue teile sehen die im arsch sind...

hey "gewichtswahnis"...hab noch'n paar tipps für euch zum gewicht sparen...

ihr esst 2 wochen vor jedem wettkampf nix mehr.....geht zum frisör....tägliche sauna besuche nicht zu vergessen....schneidet euch finger-und fußnägel...rasiert euern GANZEN    körper   .....nehmt täglich abführmittel...und zieht euch kurz vor dem wettkampf noch nen gepflegten gina w. porno rein und wi*** euch ordentlich einen,selber effekt ist auch durch ne freundin (falls vorhanden ) zu erzielen....   

so sind also auch noch entscheidente gramm zu sparen,welche nicht auf die haltbarkeit des bikes gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ich lach micht tot....
> 
> genau mach mein bike mal richtig sauber und zock morgen in der halle 2 paletten mehr...so ne ******* man....was einem gewichtswahnsinn bringt sieht man am xtp 20"... nur ärger...in ein paar jahren wird man im "broken parts thread" täglich 20 neue teile sehen die im arsch sind...
> 
> ...




ROFL.....du bist durch


----------



## tobsen (19. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ich lach micht tot....
> 
> genau mach mein bike mal richtig sauber und zock morgen in der halle 2 paletten mehr...so ne ******* man....was einem gewichtswahnsinn bringt sieht man am xtp 20"... nur ärger...in ein paar jahren wird man im "broken parts thread" täglich 20 neue teile sehen die im arsch sind...
> 
> ...




wo is das problem ? keiner redet davon...
es wurde lediglich die alte und die neue nabe gewogen... das wars...
macht ma hier kein fass auf.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Februar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> er hat lediglich die alte und die neue nabe gewogen...



genau   ...und danach hat er prozentual berechned wieviel gewicht sich sparen lies ,wenn man von jedem part die "fliegenkagge" abwischt    ...na klar,ich hoffe, er wischt von keinem carbon spacer "fliegenkagge" weg,denn 40g weniger kann der sicherlich nicht wiegen....so dürfte die tolle mathematische glanzleistung von ihm für den arsch sein...haha

...kauf dir ruhig immer und immer leichtere parts,wegen mir,hoffe nur nicht ,dass du für deinen gewichtwahnsinn mal mit nem gebrochenen bein oder so bezahlen musst...echt nicht,das wünsch ich keinem,aber bitte wer denkt er braucht ein gewichtsersparnis von sage und schreibe 40g,ich halt euch sicher nicht zurück...

in diesem sinne   ...


----------



## tobsen (19. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ...kauf dir ruhig immer und immer leichtere parts,wegen mir,hoffe nur nicht ,dass du für deinen gewichtwahnsinn mal mit nem gebrochenen bein oder so bezahlen musst...echt nicht,das wünsch ich keinem,aber bitte wer denkt er braucht ein gewichtsersparnis von sage und schreibe 40g,ich halt euch sicher nicht zurück...
> 
> in diesem sinne   ...



lol, jetz wirds aber abenteuerlich...


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek, mir ist das Gewicht zwar auch mehr oder weniger latte, aber was soll der Aggro-Film? Winterdepri, Kippen alle, oder biste auf Koks?


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> genau   ...und danach hat er prozentual berechned wieviel gewicht sich sparen lies ,wenn man von jedem part die "fliegenkagge" abwischt    ...na klar,ich hoffe, er wischt von keinem carbon spacer "fliegenkagge" weg,denn 40g weniger kann der sicherlich nicht wiegen....so dürfte die tolle mathematische glanzleistung von ihm für den arsch sein...haha
> 
> @...kauf dir ruhig immer und immer leichtere parts,wegen mir,hoffe nur nicht ,dass du für deinen gewichtwahnsinn mal mit nem gebrochenen bein oder so bezahlen musst...echt nicht,das wünsch ich keinem,aber bitte wer denkt er braucht ein gewichtsersparnis von sage und schreibe 40g,ich halt euch sicher nicht zurück...
> 
> in diesem sinne   ...



lool ey was du fürn Müll hier schreibst.. des is nich mehr feierlich.
Ich werf ne Tomate auf dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2005)

nur mla so zum hören, ich hatte mla nen bike, was 8,6 kg gewogen hat (MTB)
und es hat genauso gehalten, wie das 11,6 von huete, ok ich hab damals weniger hohe und weite sachen gemqacht, aba trotzdem, leicht is nicht glich instabil, und wenn jem. sein bike auf 0,00000000001kg runtertunen will, dann soll ers doch machen.
@mitro: wenn de ihn mal hast fahren sehen, weißte das er smooth genug fährt um nen leichtes bike zu fahren....also immer lockerflockig, du hast ne diggedi böse halle, wovon ich z.B. träume, also keinen grund "schlechtwetter"-depris zu schieben....
leben und leben lassen....


----------



## Schevron (20. Februar 2005)

Füllt doch einfach den Rahmen mit Helium auf statt luft. Bringt Auftrieb, damit gewichtsersparnis und geht auch net auf die stabilität =)


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Februar 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> M!et$ch0rek, mir ist das Gewicht zwar auch mehr oder weniger latte, aber was soll der Aggro-Film? Winterdepri, Kippen alle, oder biste auf Koks?



eh,eh immer schön ruhig mit solchen sachen und dummen vermutungen...ne winterdepri hab ich bestimmt nicht,da ich mich jeden tag in unsrer halle auslassen kann,geraucht hab ich noch nie in meinem gaaanzen leben und das dritte hab ich noch nie gehört...



			
				TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> leben und leben lassen....



so ähnlich hab ich das selbst immer formuliert ,ich hab immer geschrieben "jedem das seine"...."eigene meinung"....ich fands nur krass sich sooo über 40g zu freuen und dazu steh ich auch jetzt noch


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Februar 2005)

das sind 40 gramm an einer stelle die völlig unbedenktlich ist.
ich hab mir mal beim alten bike aus gewichtswahn den vorbau aufgebohrt...und jeder meinte hält das?..es hält immernoch.
man muss es halt nur im gewissen rahmen behalten und nicht übertreiben.
gewichtstunig steht meisst in keinem verhältniss zum preis, demnach wird jeder gramm den man sich entscheidet einzusparen gut überlegt sein.
irgentwann geht halt nichtsmehr einzusparen.

ich fahr derzeit nen Monty Titan  wo man auch nurnoch den vorbau aufbohren kann.
VR-felge, HR-felge(beidseitig), Bash-Guard, Pedale, Magura Hebel, sind bei mir auch alle aufgebohrt.
SSS ist auch ausgebaut.
vorn nen leichter maxxis reifen.

ich glaube nciht das alles mehr als 300-400gr. gebracht hat, aber irgentwie fühl ich mich wohler das gewicht nichtmehr mitrumschleppen zu müssen.


----------



## funky^jAY (20. Februar 2005)

> wie gesagt: der Unterschied ist NICHT 14g!



ja ok...hast ja recht.

trotz allem seh ich das genauso wie m!et... oder wie er heißt. 40g sind fürn arsch, und merken wirds wohl keiner.

und zu der frage die irgendjemand gestellt hat: wenn ich zwei gleichhaltbare naben habe, dann nehm ich ganz klar die preiswertere. ende aus. und von mir aus kann die dann auch 100gr mehr wiegen.
ess ich einmal müsli mehr und hab die nötige kraft um auch dieses immense gewicht in die höhe zu stemmen

das ist nur meine meinung und von mir aus soll das jeder handhaben wie er will. aber wenn ich in shops extra titanschrauben sehe für 5gr einsparung und nem extrem überteuerten preis, dann wird man sich wohl über diesen gewichtsfetischismus mal amüsieren dürfen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2005)

och man, hört auf meinen schönen new stuff thread zu vergewaltigen, hier sollen doch nur neue sachen reingestellt werden.
wir wollten ein Prügel-thread aufmachen, wo man sich gegenseitig kaputt machen kan.,..


----------



## ph1L (20. Februar 2005)

Hat jemand schon die VIZ Pads getestet?
sehen ja aus wie die Echo Klörtze aber das sagt ja nicht viel über die Gummimischung aus daher frag' ich.

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_19.html


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2005)

de Jan G. hat gemeint, die wären kmplt. identisch mit den echos. ich hab damals recht gute erfahrung damit gemacht, der zootrialer eher nciht...aba er wird noch was dazu schrieben...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (20. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> de Jan G. hat gemeint, die wären kmplt. identisch mit den echos. ich hab damals recht gute erfahrung damit gemacht, der zootrialer eher nciht...aba er wird noch was dazu schrieben...



Also ich fand die Echos auch geil. Aber muss sagen, bin auch voll zufrieden mit den braunen Try All. Und Zoo! ist sowieso Overkill


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> kann man schon ,aba ich scheiß auf *40g*,das is soviel wie fliegenkagge,WOW wahnsinnige *40g!!!* was kann man da erwarten,doppelten style?drei paletten mehr?weltmeiser?...wem gewicht wichtig ist gut,jedem seine sache und meinung,aba mir sind *40g* so was von egal,bis zu einem maß achte auch ich auf gewicht,man sollte es aba nicht übertreiben und sich wegen erstaunlichen *40g* vor freude kaum noch einkriegen...



Je Meister 40g sind nicht die Welt da hast du Recht, aber wenn du bei 10 Teilen an deinem Bike je 40g verschenken tust hast du 400g mehr und das sind Welten!!! Ein leichtes Bike springt bei gleicher Kraft des Fahrers höher und weiter als ein schweres Bike! Klar kann man lachen und sagen ich schei-sse auf das Gewicht aber dann muss man nicht   wenn nur 6 Paletten gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (20. Februar 2005)

Wenn mein Rad 400g leichter wäre, könnte ich mindestens 15cm höher springen  




			
				trials-forum.co.uk schrieb:
			
		

> Weight watching is sooo mid 2004!


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Februar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mein Rad 400g leichter wäre, könnte ich mindestens 15cm höher springen



Beim tippen wohl eher nicht, mit den langen Kutschen von euch ist ja das HR noch am Boden wenn du 8 antippst.   Tippen ist eine Technik wo die kraft weniger eine Rolle spielt sondern mehr das Gefühl für dein Bike....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. Februar 2005)

ich weiß ja das die meisten hier noch nicht so lange biken...aber wer Andreas Navrade noch kennt.... alleine unsere Baggys früher haben mehr gewogen als Marco Hösel, OtPi, Canas etc alle strampelanzüge auf dieser Welt zusammen...und sicherheits halber noch schön ne Fette KETTE am Schlüssel...lol.... und was macht man mit soviel Gewicht???!!!???... Springt Andreas erstmal Weltrekord.... was Pedro Pi nur mit " You have broken the record of my son" komentieren konnte..... "with the chain""...lol.... also...ich achte auch auf Gewicht am Bike und an mir.... aber...wenn man es drauf hat...dann kann kein Gewicht de Welt einen Bremsen... siehe Tuni und Navrade....

MfG

BS Dynamite


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (20. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> de Jan G. hat gemeint, die wären kmplt. identisch mit den echos. ich hab damals recht gute erfahrung damit gemacht, der zootrialer eher nciht...aba er wird noch was dazu schrieben...



jaa, also ich finde die VIZ beläge voll mies......sind zwar sehr weich und so aber auf meiner geflexten felge ziehen die nicht so wirklich, rutschen öfters durch und mit betumen ist es ganz vorbei mir der bremskraft.

Jan


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Februar 2005)

da muss ich den gewichts paranoia gegnern aber mal recht geben! wenn man "nur" 6 paletten hüpft dann liegts wohl daran, dass man technisch oder kraftmäsig noch nich so weit is aber nich an 400g mehr oder weniger! in sachen wendigkeit und schnelligkeit biste mit nem leichten bike immer besser aber bei der puren höhe und weite, also ich komm mitm bunny jetz nich viiiiieeel höher als früher mit meiner 16 kilo dirt bude, da hat die federgabel einiges gebracht! und sebi, also is klar dass man bei shows nich alles ausreizt, aber auf deinen videos ziehst du ja auch nich soooo die dinger dass du dich für die zeit die du fährst über 6 paletten lustig machen könntest oder?(soll jetz keine beleidigung sein, nich falsch verstehn)
und überlegt mal, im winter mit 2 pullis und ner dicken hose, was man da an gewicht dran hat, das sind mehr als 400 g, da macht man sich auch kenen kopf. dann fahrt am besten alle nackisch, dann is man selbst mit kleinen skills der hingucker


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> und sebi, also is klar dass man bei shows nich alles ausreizt, aber auf deinen videos ziehst du ja auch nich soooo die dinger dass du dich für die zeit die du fährst über 6 paletten lustig machen könntest oder?(soll jetz keine beleidigung sein, nich falsch verstehn)



Also 6 Paletten mach ich aus den Stand wenn das Vorderrad an der Stufe aufsteht. In dem Video war ja nichts dabei wo man abrocken konnte oder? Ich glaube du schätzt mich etwas falsch ein an hand des Videos. Egal lass gut sein....


----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. Februar 2005)

@Marko (Braunschweig)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Andreas Navrade geworden?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also 6 Paletten mach ich aus den Stand wenn das Vorderrad an der Stufe aufsteht. In dem Video war ja nichts dabei wo man abrocken konnte oder? Ich glaube du schätzt mich etwas falsch ein an hand des Videos. Egal lass gut sein....




Sechs Paletten wenn das Vorderrad drauf steht und dann aufs Hinterrad zocken.  Das habe ich das letzte mal beim TRA gesehen. Könntest du mal ein Video davon machen und von deinen anderen Sachen auch, weil auf deinem Showvideo hat man halt nicht soviel davon gesehen, wäre echt geil . Weil ich gern mal sehen würde wie du die Sechser mit deinem Radstand und der ist doch glaube ich kurz auf Hinterrad springst.


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Springt Andreas erstmal Weltrekord.... was Pedro Pi nur mit " You have broken the record of my son" komentieren konnte..... "with the chain""...lol....



Da is der Paps sicher ganz schön sauer gewesen!  Wie leicht der stinkig wird, durft ich auch schon erleben. Hab mich mit dem mal heftig über nen Fünfer gestritten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. Februar 2005)

da du altes Brain ja auch noch seiner Sprache mächtig warst...war das bestimmt nen traum...lol..dummerweise hat Andreas gleich 3 Rekorde von Mr.Ot Pi gebrochen.... war damals der Tag des jüngsten Gerichts... 

ER kam....sah...und siegte....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Februar 2005)

@sebi:...

hey sebi mach echt mal'n vid ,möchte die 6 aus dem stand auch mal sehn,genau wie den 8er treter und den 7er sidehop....mal ehrlich könntet ihr bei euren shows nicht ein paar paletten aufstellen,ich fänds besser wenn ihr auchmal die ganzen sachen ,wie 8ter treter und 7er sidehop zeigen könntet...oder ein paar ordentliche gaps usw.....bei dem einen showvideo macht dein kollege,gleich am anfang,ja nen treter auf das teil was höchstens 5 paletten hoch ist,warum machst du dort nicht sidehop oder die sache mit dem ranstellen?oder baut einfach was geileres auf um eurem publikum was zu bieten?....absolut nix gegen dich oder so,aber dem einen vid nach,würde ich mich nicht als freiwilliger bei euch melden,das sah sehr wacklig aus,obwohl die sachen die ihr bei dem freiwilligen macht nicht seehr schwierig waren....der hösel macht auch shows...richtig geile   ...der geht in nen backhop und hält das VR nen cm über nasenspitze des freiwilligen und das ne ganze weile ohne probleme oda wackler,das ist geil und man brauch keine angst haben,dem hösel würde ich zu 100000% vertraun....

also mach mal'n vid,scheinst ja richtig gut zu sein,aber den 8ter treter und 7er sidehop glaub ich erst ,wenn ich ihn gesehen hab


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (20. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß ja das die meisten hier noch nicht so lange biken...aber wer Andreas Navrade noch kennt.... alleine unsere Baggys früher haben mehr gewogen als Marco Hösel, OtPi, Canas etc alle strampelanzüge auf dieser Welt zusammen...und sicherheits halber noch schön ne Fette KETTE am Schlüssel...



LOL wie geil !


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @sebi:...
> 
> hey sebi mach echt mal'n vid ,möchte die 6 aus dem stand auch mal sehn,genau wie den 8er treter und den 7er sidehop....mal ehrlich könntet ihr bei euren shows nicht ein paar paletten aufstellen,ich fänds besser wenn ihr auchmal die ganzen sachen ,wie 8ter treter und 7er sidehop zeigen




He Flachzange halt mal die Füsse still! Komm doch mal zu uns in den sonnigen süden von Deutschland und lass dir ein bißchen um die Ohren fahren!!! Ich glaube du hast kein Plan was Sache ist mit Shows oder sonst was. Das auf dem Video war für SAP eine Show und da brauchst du nicht den wilden Biker auf alten Paletten raushängen lassen sondern einfach gepflegt eine kleine Show fahren. 
Ach ja das der Hösel toll ist wissen wir doch alle, nur um ihn geht es hier leider nicht!
Show und Show sind zwei paar Schuhe! Wenn du mit der Showgeschichte Geld machen willst brauchst du gute Kunden und die wollen show und keinen steifen Weltmeister. Schau mal auf unserer Seite durch dann was du was profesionell ist.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> da du altes Brain ja auch noch seiner Sprache mächtig warst...war das bestimmt nen traum...lol..dummerweise hat Andreas gleich 3 Rekorde von Mr.Ot Pi gebrochen.... war damals der Tag des jüngsten Gerichts...
> 
> ER kam....sah...und siegte....




ich weis noch...der kommentator in Kölle.....wenn der jetzt noch die kette abmacht könnt er noch 10 cm mehr sidehoppen *lol*


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> He Flachzange halt mal die Füsse still! Komm doch mal zu uns in den sonnigen süden von Deutschland und lass dir ein bißchen um die Ohren fahren!!! Ich glaube du hast kein Plan was Sache ist mit Shows oder sonst was. Das auf dem Video war für SAP eine Show und da brauchst du nicht den wilden Biker auf alten Paletten raushängen lassen sondern einfach gepflegt eine kleine Show fahren.
> Ach ja das der Hösel toll ist wissen wir doch alle, nur um ihn geht es hier leider nicht!
> Show und Show sind zwei paar Schuhe! Wenn du mit der Showgeschichte Geld machen willst brauchst du gute Kunden und die wollen show und keinen steifen Weltmeister. Schau mal auf unserer Seite durch dann was du was profesionell ist.




Ich weiß nicht was du hast, er hat dich doch bloß gefragt ob du von deinen Fahrkünsten mal ein Video machen kannst. Ich war mal auf eurer Website hab da aber auch nicht viel mehr gesehen als was ihr in euren Videos gezeigt habt. Und sag mir mal bitte wo in der Website von euch die Profesionallität steckt hab die einfach nicht gefunden. Und das der Hösel ein steifer Weltmeister ist kannst du nicht behaupten, der fährt um einiges flüssiger als ihr auf euren Show das kann ich dir aber sagen. Und bei den seiner Show schlaffe ich weinigsten nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (21. Februar 2005)

leute!das ist der NEW-STUFF Thread!!!wenn ihr über irgendwelche vids und fahrer quatschen wollt,dann macht ein neune thread auf!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. Februar 2005)

Sebi Sebi Sebi...also irgendwie stößt du immer wieder auf Konflikte..Wie das wohl immer so kommt..??  Bloß gut das ich weiß das immer die anderen keine Ahnung haben...


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Februar 2005)

Du kleiner dummer Depp! Wir sehen und in Saarbrücken und dann wird ein Ossi ...


----------



## Scrat (21. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kleiner dummer Depp! Wir sehen und in Saarbrücken und dann wird ein Ossi ...



Hoffentlich liegt am Samstag in SB noch Schnee, dann können sich die Hitzköpfe wieder etwas abkühlen... 

BTW: Im Trainingsbereich sollten genug Paletten sein, damit man 8er Treter und 7er Sidehop testen kann. Vielleicht hat auch jemand 'ne Kamera dabei, ansonsten müssen wir Handy-Videos machen 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. Februar 2005)

immer gleich diese aggressionen! vielleicht hab ich dich ja falsch eingeschätz wegen den videos, ich hab auch nich behauptet dass ich ne bessere show fahren könnte, nur so wie du immer den dicken markierst und von deiner erfahrung schwärmst hat man noch nich soooo viel gesehn...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. Februar 2005)

ich habs so vermisst.. CYA


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. Februar 2005)

Ich geb am besten gleich auf.. das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten.. lasst mal lieber...
@ Sebi...das war ja nicht böse gemeint aber auf die kleinsten sachen immer gleich so stinkig. 
"He Flachzange halt mal die Füsse still! Komm doch mal zu uns in den sonnigen süden von Deutschland und lass dir ein bißchen um die Ohren fahren!!!"

M!et$ch0rek wollte dir doch nur par,ich sag mal, Verbesserungsvorschläge geben..da brauchst ihn doch nicht gleich so angehen.. verstehst mich in der Hinsicht wenigstens bissl??

Und:"Du kleiner dummer Depp! Wir sehen und in Saarbrücken und dann wird ein Ossi ..."
 ist ja wohl nicht dein Ernst..ich muss mich echt Krank lachen Kollege.Grüße!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Februar 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sebi...das war ja nicht böse gemeint aber auf die kleinsten sachen immer gleich so stinkig.
> "He Flachzange halt mal die Füsse still! Komm doch mal zu uns in den sonnigen süden von Deutschland und lass dir ein bißchen um die Ohren fahren!!!"
> 
> M!et$ch0rek wollte dir doch nur par,ich sag mal, Verbesserungsvorschläge geben..da brauchst ihn doch nicht gleich so angehen.. verstehst mich in der Hinsicht wenigstens bissl??



genau man,ich dachte mir wenn du die fähigkeiten hast kannst du sie doch auch in deiner show nutzen und deshalb'n paar gute alte euro palettis   aufstellen und nicht son rotz auf dem du nix zeigen kannst....dem hösel siehst du sein gaaaaanzes potential in jeder noch so kleinen show an , auch wenn sie nur für/vor 3 fünfjährige(n) auf nem kindergeburtstag wär,verstehst du???...bei aller liebe und auch wenn sie vorhanden sein mag,aba in den 2 vids deiner shows,sieht man weder deine erfahrung noch dein können,vllt. waren es auch grad 2 schlecht gelaufene shows,aber die sachen dort in den beiden vids könnten selbst leute aus chemnitz,die seit grade mal ca. 3 jahren fahren,wesentlich agiler,sicherer,anschaulicher und spritziger über die bühne bringen....jetzt kannst du mich wieder volltexten oder dumm anmachen,aber es ist so und das ist meine meinung zu der ich voll und ganz stehe.....sicherlich kannst du viel mehr als in den beiden vids,aber dann tu doch deinem publikum und deinen auftraggebern den gafallen und rock richtig ab und zeig dein volles potential  ....sicherlich magst du sehr gut fahren können,aber dann zeigs auch und das ma besten in nem vid mit allen krassen sachen die du zockst (8ter treter,7er sidehop und 6er ranstellen...)  ...mir ist auch klar das du in ner show keine sachen einbringen kannst die du erst einmal in deinem leben gestanden hast,ist doch klar,aber wenn man schon sooo lange fährt wie du müssen ja auch ein paar ordentlich hohe sachen standart sein...

vielleicht kannst du dir das ja zu herzen nehmen was ich geschrieben hab und beweist allen zweiflern (wie mir) das gegenteil .....oder du lässt es,machst mich nieder,beleidigst mich und machst dich über meine ratschläge lustig...eins von beiden...schluss-aus....


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (21. Februar 2005)

Na hört mal. Der Sebi ist schließlich Profi!!!

Dh. man muss sich profilieren und PR mäßig sinnvoll auftreten.

Wo käme man hin als Profi, wenn jeder Hobby Fahrer (aus den neuen Bundesländern) Verbesserungsvorschläge machen könnte wie er will? 
So etwas muss man im Keim ersticken mit brutalen Drohungen und so, - was glaubt Ihr was ein Sponsor von einem will!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Februar 2005)

Letzte Vergewoltätigung des Threads. Sebi ihr klatscht in eurer Show soviel in die Hände und versucht das Publikum anzuheitzen das ihr kaum zum fahren kommt. Wenn du dort deine krassen Aktionen zeigen würdest wär das klatschen in die Hände vielleicht gar nicht nötig. War aber nur ein Ratschlag von einem dummen Osi  . Wie gesagt du bist der Profi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Februar 2005)

Ich hasse euch alle, weil ihr nicht so seid wie ich  !!!!!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Februar 2005)

Also Freunde des Trialsports,

in einer Show geht es weder um einen Weltrekord noch um sonst was, sondern um Leuten eine Freude mit deinem Bike zu vollbringen. Wie das jeder macht ist seine Sache oder nicht? Man musst nicht brennen wie sonst wer um gute Shows zu machen. Fakt ist wenn doch alle besser sind wie wir warum habt ihr dann nicht mal eien Schlüsselanhänger als Sponsoring bekommen und wir jedes Jahr Räder das der Keller bald platzt. Es kommt auf deine Person und dein Auftreten an wie du zu Kunden und Firmen bist. Ihr lacht vielleicht drüber weil Ihr über alles und jeden lacht doch greift euch einfach mal an die eigene Nase. Wenn ich z.B.den Ralf Stofer höre der noch vor nicht ganz zwei Jahren sein erstes Bike bei uns gekauft hat und jetzt einen auf Komander mach, dann muß aber ich mal lachen! Das meine Zeiten im Wettkampf vorbei sind weiss ich selbst sehr gut, doch habe ich es noch lange nicht nötig zu lügen. Wenn ich was sage ist es so und dann kann ich nicht verstehen warum man immer dagegen reden muss und nicht sagt ok kann sein! das mit dem Gewicht ist ja nicht von mir sondern die Erdanziehungskraft, und jeder der da sagt ne das ist nicht so der kann fliegen. Ein leichtes Bike geht besser und das kann jeder Hösel, Benito oder sonst wer bezeugen. Ich sage nur das was ich selber getestet habe und der Meinung bin es bringt mehr Vorteile und kann auch anderen nicht schaden. Wenn ein paar hier im Forum vor ihren Tasten denken der Sebi ist ein Arsch ok, doch keiner hat das Recht über fremde Presonen so witzige Anspielungen zu machen. Vielleicht treffen wir uns alle ja in Saarbrücken und dann können wir gerne ein wenig zusammen in Frieden rocken und jeder zeigt mal sein Style den er drauf hat. Klar ist das ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin doch in der City geht schon noch gut was ab. Werde jetzt wenn der Schnee mal weck ist ein Video machen damit alle sehen von was ich rede. Nur ins lass euch gesagt sein; in den ganzen Jahren in denen ich diesem Sport betreibe, habe ich noch nie mehr Ärger wie mit Leuten aus dem Forum gehabt. Wenn euch der Sport am Herzen liegt dann geht raus, fahrt Shows und schaut das der Sport an die Kids kommt und Gefallen findet und schaut nicht immer auf die Personen die eh schon im Boot sind. Geht doch die Sache richtig an und zeigt den Kids was man machen kann und trotzdem cool ist. Macht eure eigene Line und lacht und labbert nicht immer über andere. Der Lorenz Hoffmann z.B. ist ein sehr guter Freund von mir und kaum einer kennt ihn hier doch viele labbern über ihn schlechtes und lachen ihn aus. Das ist auch nicht fair und sollte auch nicht passieren in eienm Forum das über Personen die nicht an diesem Forum teil nehmen geredet wird. Sagt ihm doch mal einer auf dem Trial etwas ins Gesicht oder fehlt da noch der Mann in euch. In Onlineshops bestellen und in Foren den wilden machen kann jeder doch stellt doch mal selbst was auf die Beine. Ich habe schon vor Jahren mit Hartkore (heute Pulcro) mein eigenes Bike und die Gabel gebaut und dann bei Bergwerk sowie eine eigene Geschichte (SEEMANN) ins Leben gerufen doch wenn man dann sagt man kennt sich mit Alu aus lachen ja wieder alle. Macht mal selber und zeigt was daraus geworden ist und nicht nur virtuelle Zeichnungen!!! In Saarbrücken habe ich ein Seemann MTB-Rahmen zum zeigen dabei und jeder kann sich selbst überzeugen das es nichts gibt was steifer ist als dieser Rahmen. Ist kein Spruch sondern die Wahrheit. Also denkt ihr auch mal nach und sagt was Sache ist....

Gruß
Sebi-online


----------



## ringo667 (22. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Freunde des Trialsports,
> 
> ..... doch keiner hat das Recht über fremde Presonen so witzige Anspielungen zu machen....
> ...... Macht eure eigene Line und lacht und labbert nicht immer über andere.......
> ...



Wollte ich schon lange mal sagen wenn solche Streiterein aufkommen.
Man sollte hier nichts reinschreiben, was man dem betroffenen nicht auch ins Gesicht sagen kann.
@sebi:
vielleicht solltest du dir das auch kurz überlegen ob du jemand "Depp" nennen würdest wenn du vor ihm stehst, bevor du das reinschreibst.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. Februar 2005)

@Sebi: Bist Du dann der Oliver Klausmann?

Ich stimme in vielen Punkten mit Dir überein. Vorallem zum Thema Show, wo es darauf ankommt die Realität des Publikums zu treffen und jemanden zum Mitmachen zu animieren. Für den Skill Level sind ja Wettbewerbe da. (Alles interessanter Diskussionsstoff, der sicher vielen hilft).

Vielleicht sollten wir Beiträge die wir während irgendwelcher Gemütswallungen geschrieben haben immer erst einen Tag später posten (wenn wir es dann noch für sinnvoll halten). Ich schließe mich ein.

Den Lorenz Hoffmann würde ich nie beleidigen, das habe ich auch bei anderen noch nicht bemerkt. Ich halte es für eine sachliche Kritik, dass er schlecht erreichbar ist. Das kann ich auch belegen. Und das muss (und kann) man auch dem Lorenz sagen, nicht nur hier im Forum.

Dein Auftreten und Deine Formulierungen Sebi finde ich sehr emotional und wenig sachlich. Wenn ich Sponsoren hätte und Fahrräder verkaufen würde, dann wäre jeder hier im Forum ein potentieller Kunde für mich. Aber auch als "ganz normale" Forumsteilnehmer sollte man sich angemessen sachlich verhalten.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Februar 2005)

Kann jemand mal die sebi videos verlinken?
kenn nur eins


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2005)

@Raf Stofer

bin ja mal gespannt was Sie für einer sind junger Mann..... unglaublich...nie irgendwas von Ihnen gehört.... das wird nen Spaß

See yaa in Saarbrücken


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Februar 2005)

ich wär auch gern da


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2005)

@ KAMIkazerider 

hab meinen 2005 Koxx Rahmen jetzt...der sieht unzerstörbar aus.... also kannst du dir doch getrost nen Koxx holen.... echt der hammer der Rahmen...hat noch nichtmal Benito....


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Februar 2005)

@ Ralf Stofer

Ich bin nicht der Oliver Klausmann, aber wenn du nicht mal weisst wer ich bin, frage ich mich warum du dann so etwas geschrieben hast. Du kennst mich nicht und lachst über meinen Job als ob du alles genau wissen würdest. Ach und zum Thema Kunden kann ich nur sagen das Kunden solche sind die Interesse an Produkten haben und nicht nur daran zu maulen haben. Leuter wie der Heizerer wissen es zu schätzen was ich für ein fairer Typ bin und bekommen auch aus diesem Grund gute Preise als Kunde. Wo bekommt man sonst ein HR mit CK Nabe und Alex Felge mit DT Comp-Speichen für 350 Euro. Wie man in der´n Wald ruft so hallt es raus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @ KAMIkazerider
> 
> hab meinen 2005 Koxx Rahmen jetzt...der sieht unzerstörbar aus.... also kannst du dir doch getrost nen Koxx holen.... echt der hammer der Rahmen...hat noch nichtmal Benito....



Koxx ? 2005 ? unzerstörbar ? Gibts ein neues XTP 20" oder wie ?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2005)

ja gibt es...und ich hab eins...bzw den Rahmen....weil meiner doch neulich durgebrochen ist...besorg mal ne Digi Cam..dann stell ich es rein...

MfG
Marco


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. Februar 2005)

Hm wirsts wohl in Saarbrücken dabei haben. Aber ich dachte du fährst für Univega oder was war das mit dem Trailer ?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Koxx ? 2005 ? unzerstörbar ? Gibts ein neues XTP 20" oder wie ?









hatte es ein paar seiten vorher schonmal verlinkt  ...das ist das neue BENITO ROS replica,...und diesen rahmen besitzt der BRAUNSCHWEIG XL jetzt...

@BRAUNSCHWEIG XL....an den ausfallenden hat sich aber nicht wirklich was getan,oder? bzw. sehen sie auf dem bild noch genauso aus wie die des alten xtp's...ist es bei dir genauso oda wurde da noch was gemacht?


----------



## konrad (22. Februar 2005)

@M!et$ch0rek:entgegen dem bild sind die (2004) ausgefrästen ausfallenden jetzt (im 2005er modell) geschlossen.
deswegen wunder ich mich,wieso se das bild da als 2005er verkaufen?
die ausfallende waren doch wohl die einzige schwachstelle an dem rahmen?!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. Februar 2005)

ja genau das mit dem ausgefüllten ausfallenden hatte ich auch so in erinnerung....aba die geo von dem auf dem bild is auf jeden die neue....vllt. haben die das beim BENITO ROS replica wieder rausgemacht,wegen gewicht...und in der serienproduktion ist es dann geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (22. Februar 2005)

hier:


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2005)

hey konrad...woher hast du meinen Rahmen?????


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2005)

ach und natürlich fahre ich für UNIVEGA... nur übergangsweise bis das PRO Model von UNIVEGA kommt...solange fahre ich mein KOXXy baby... 

Ich mach halt was ich will.... 

bin übrigens 4 WOchen nen Langes Koxx 20" gefahren..und kann nur sagen...jetzt wo ich mein kurzen wieder habe.... schmeisst das lange in die Tonne..... stehst zwar einmalig gut auf dem HR aber dann wars das schon mit den Vorteilen.... wer wie ich gerne BunnyHop, Treter, Sidehop etc macht...für den ist das kurze Koxx 20 ein muss... denn so Perfekt wie mit nem MTB wird man glaube ich niemals mit nem 20" antippen können.. also kurz..
Meine Meinung.. und jetzt kann ich wenigstens mitreden..hab halt beide ausführlich getestet

MfG

Marco


----------



## biketrialer (22. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht eure eigene Line und lacht und labbert nicht immer über andere.
> Gruß
> Sebi-online



 
toto


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Februar 2005)

Hier mal die neue Büchse von BS XL.... Große Bilder folgen wenn das Fotoalbum wieder aktiv ist!!! Aber echt geiles Teil muss ich sagen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Februar 2005)

wann gibts das endlich?

ich bin grad dabei mein x-lite zu verticken.


----------



## Koxxfreak (22. Februar 2005)

Das Gibt es absofort Bei www.bikes-in-motion.de
Das Ding ist echt geil Fahre das Lange ist total geil Fotos folgen.  
Ich find das neue um einiges geiler als das alte es ist auch wieder leichter und läßt sich einfach besser steuern egal was man machen will ist halt einfach geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Februar 2005)

hallo felix 

der shop auf der bikes-in-motion seite ist leider nen witz 
wär gut wenn der mal nen bissl gefüllt währe


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. Februar 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> hallo felix
> 
> der shop auf der bikes-in-motion seite ist leider nen witz
> wär gut wenn der mal nen bissl gefüllt währe



Du komm mal lieber wieder ins IRC sonst gibts Haue !


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> ach und natürlich fahre ich für UNIVEGA... nur übergangsweise bis das PRO Model von UNIVEGA kommt...solange fahre ich mein KOXXy baby...
> 
> Ich mach halt was ich will....
> 
> ...




Da kann ich nur beipflichten. Seit dem ich mein kurzes Python habe gehen die Bunnyhops wieder viel besser. Ausser das es sich etwas schwerer aufs Hinterrad bringen lässt und daran gewöhnt man sich schnell, hat es mir nur Vorteile gebracht  . Nie wieder so eine lange Bude  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Februar 2005)

@ KAMIkazerider 

denke das neue XTP 20" kriegst du bei Joachim...ruf ihn doch mal an.... soll ich das mal checken für dich????

MfG MArco


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Februar 2005)

Kann schon jemand was zum Preis sagen,vom neuen XTP.
Danke Peter


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Februar 2005)

kostet genau das gleiche wie das 2004 modell...hat sich ja nur der Rahmen verändert..... 1790,- war das glaub ich


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Februar 2005)

Danke


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @ KAMIkazerider
> 
> denke das neue XTP 20" kriegst du bei Joachim...ruf ihn doch mal an.... soll ich das mal checken für dich????
> 
> MfG MArco



meinst du, das du für mich nen gutes wort beim preis einlegen könntest ?

sonnst könnt ichs auch beim carles bestellen, ist einer der bessten freunde vom benito ross, und der ist bekanntlich generalimportuer in spanien 
ich hab mich bei dem aber noch nciht umgehört.


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. Februar 2005)

Hier mal was lustiges von Hoffmann-Bikes. Das Teil ist gerade für Kids erste Wahl die noch zu klein sind um ein richtigen Donnerbolzen zu fahren!







Mehr Infos unter www.hoffmannbikes.de


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Februar 2005)

ich glaube der kenny belaey hätte am liebsten so eins gleich mitgenommen!

der hat fast ne 360 ausm stand damit gemacht


----------



## ecols (1. März 2005)

hmm.. das soll nu wohl der neue levelboss sein?





und der alte levelboss wird wohl weiß lackiert und und als milk weiterverkauft oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. März 2005)

Ehm also aus meiner Erinnerung sehen beide Rahmen schon immer so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (1. März 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.. das soll nu wohl der neue levelboss sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, dein neuer levelboss ist der von 2003  
und dass die den levelboss weiss lackieren und milk drauf schreiben, haben wir schon vor nem jahr diskutiert...


----------



## aramis (1. März 2005)

Nee, milk hat längere CS.


----------



## ecols (2. März 2005)

lol.. und ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass ich das pic nur noch im trialmarkt gefunden hab..
alles klar.nu .. mein lb sieht ja auch bissl anders aus


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. März 2005)

neue kenny dvd! kommmt am 19+20 märz bei den koxxdays raus! bin gespannt....


----------



## Levelboss (4. März 2005)

Hast Du das Bild auch in etwas höhere Auflösung? Ich kann kaum was erkennen.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. März 2005)

ne du. kannst ja verkleinern und nochmal reinstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (4. März 2005)

hier!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. März 2005)

wird eh alles nur kopiert, bzw. eh alles in der selben taiwan firma hergestellt...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. März 2005)

nochn paar kurbeln....

für alle die sie noch nicht kennen sollten,die neuen ISIS kurbeln von try-all...

...sind leichter als meine echos und etwas mehr geschwungen (kann man sehr gut auf dem einen bild erkennen)...


----------



## Schevron (10. März 2005)

Hab grad was in inet gefunden. Die Dinger müssen ans radl, damit auch beim stand aufm VR der Style nicht zu kurz kommt 







In sich weiter rotierende felgen. Pimp up your Trialbike =)


----------



## tobsen (20. März 2005)

neues XTP im vinco style...


----------



## Monty98 (20. März 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> neues XTP im vinco style...



also ich seh da nur eine gerades sattelrohr...mehr nicht, oder?


----------



## AcaPulco (20. März 2005)

Warum vinco style?!

Hat doch annähernd keine gemeinsamkeiten...


----------



## tobsen (20. März 2005)

weil des tretlager mindestens 5 cm über 0 und weil der radstand sicher um die 1100 is... mann mann mann, guckt halt ma genauer hin...


----------



## ChrisKing (20. März 2005)

auf dem Bild sieht mans besser


----------



## tobsen (20. März 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> auf dem Bild sieht mans besser



Ah, blicket auf...   der erleuchter, umgeben von seinen jüngern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (20. März 2005)

Vielleicht isses auch einfach nen 1090er wie vorher ?   

Also ich erkenn keinen Unterschied.

Mir fällt nur auf das er nen verdammt eckigen Arm hat auf Bild 1 und eine Ecke im T-Shirt, ob der tobsen da wohl wieder gephotoshopped hat


----------



## tobsen (20. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht isses auch einfach nen 1090er wie vorher ?
> 
> Also ich erkenn keinen Unterschied.


...uind ich dachte, ICH seh schlecht...   
des is ja wohl offensichtlich... naja vieleicht gibt s ja bald irgendwo n paar daten zu dem teil.



			
				Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> tobsen da wohl wieder gephotoshopped hat


du bist ja schon voll paranoid...  lol 

guck mal die img src an....  das bld liegt auf dem koxx server.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (20. März 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ja schon voll paranoid...  lol
> 
> guck mal die img src an....  das bld liegt auf dem koxx server.



Das sagt doch gar nix aus, ihr steckt doch alle zusammen unter einer Decke !!


----------



## Smilymarco (20. März 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> auf dem Bild sieht mans besser




Da sind ja sogar 2 Einradtrialer aufm Bild 
Der ohne Hemd ist Yoggi... der kommt auch zum GMTW
der andere könnte Xavier Collos sein... weiß ich aber nicht genau

auf jeden Fall sind die 2 absolut geniale Fahrer


----------



## Monty98 (21. März 2005)

??? also ich kenn den nicht???


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. März 2005)

Manu, Manu, was kennst du schon,...

Hättst mich gfragt, Ich hätt's dir schon lang gsagt.

Raimund


----------



## Monty98 (22. März 2005)




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. März 2005)

Also der Rahmen da von Ebay... da habend die ja alles vermischt... Coust Caisso Echo...komplett verbastelt das rad.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. März 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Rahmen da von Ebay... da habend die ja alles vermischt... Coust Caisso Echo...komplett verbastelt das rad.




 Ich sag nur http://homepage.ntlworld.com/joelle.l/Lao_weldz_toxsin.mov


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (22. März 2005)

eigenartige neue rahmenkonstruktionen...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. März 2005)

Ach du sch.....

Sind die Rohre net bissi dünn bei dem rahmen oben ?


----------



## interlock (22. März 2005)

oh gott. langsam wirds albern.


----------



## Schevron (23. März 2005)

bei dem einen ramen hat sich Koxx ja richtig viel mühe gegeben sich ne neue sollbruchstelle einfallen zu lassen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. März 2005)

tot der Innovation! Lasset uns vorgehen, gegen das kommunistenpack! 

ein bißchen mehr respect bitte, ohne Koxx wäre trial heut nciht das was es wäre, da würde keiner tippen und alle 1030mm radstand fahren (26"!!)

Max


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. März 2005)

welch gar grässliche vision


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. März 2005)

+55mm bb .....1080 radstand





2005er team


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (23. März 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> tot der Innovation! Lasset uns vorgehen, gegen das kommunistenpack!
> 
> ein bißchen mehr respect bitte, ohne Koxx wäre trial heut nciht das was es wäre, da würde keiner tippen und alle 1030mm radstand fahren (26"!!)
> 
> Max



max maul net.
antippen war vorher schon.
und lange radstände auch.
wenn auch net ganz so lang.

SEBO

PS:was macht mein bremssattel?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. März 2005)

SEBO for President


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. März 2005)

Die Technik und das Rad sind doch nur Nebensache, wichtig finde ich das man Spass am Trial hat. Zum Thema lange Böcke und tippen kann ich nur sagen Thomas Öhler hat mit dem Syntace 1061mm Radstand und 400mm Kettenstreben locker 9 getippt. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Hösel wird auch jedes Jahr Deutscher Meister mit dem kurzen Koxx und ohne tippen. Jedem das was zu ihm passt und gut ist....


----------



## florianwagner (25. März 2005)

http://www.koxx.fr/externals/koxxdays/koxxkamp/pages/IMG_5636_JPG.htm
http://www.koxx.fr/externals/koxxdays/koxxkamp/pages/IMG_5620_JPG.htm

was hat denn benito ros für felgen,oder sind das try-all mit eckigen löchern?


----------



## kingpin18 (25. März 2005)

Das sind Try All Felgen. Er hat sich die blos eckig feilen lassen. Also von rund in Eckig. Hat bestimmt lange gedauert.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. März 2005)

Das tut jetzt vielleicht nichts zur Sache aber hat der Benito einen Überbiss? Sieht auf den ersten Foto so aus


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. März 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.koxx.fr/externals/koxxdays/koxxkamp/pages/IMG_5636_JPG.htm



PORNOAWARD !!!! keine frage....sofort...sieht ja aus wie ne karre die der X to the z und die jungs von west coast costumz höchstpersönlich  gepimpt haben...


----------



## Schevron (26. März 2005)

juhu ein hoch auf über 30 neue sollbruchstellen an der Felge und das ganze mit einem nutzen von sage und schreibe so um die ca 10g schätze ich

ich weiß nicht, warum leute wegen der optik oder ein paar gramm so mit ihrer gesundheit spielen. nuja müssen die wissen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2005)

Der Benito fährt schon läger mit denen und die halten recht gut.
Und glaub auch nicht das ihm was passieren würde. Die dinger explodieren nicht beim gappen oder sonstigen aktionen sondern bei harten drops.
Und drittens sind die ganz rausgefräst(nicht so wie die echo) also spart das mehr als 10 gramm, schäatze so 70g. Was ja auch nicht grad viel ist aber wir fahren ja auch nicht Wettbewerbe gegen die Welt Elite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. März 2005)

Ihr seht alles immer so negativ, seid doch froh es ist Ostern!


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. März 2005)

@ Cryo Cube
die Gewichtsersparniss war bezogen auf den unterschied Try all mit runden zu try all mit eckigen löchern, und das is sicher kein großer unterschied.
zu den ungelochten is aber auf jeden fall ein unterschied, ungelocht - rund gelocht sind etwa 0.1 Kg


----------



## Monty98 (27. März 2005)

nähere infos


/edit: hui! ich merk gerade das der link nicht geht
 der müsste gehn 

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=51760


----------



## sebi-online88 (27. März 2005)

Das Zeug von Echo wird auch immer schöner


----------



## isah (27. März 2005)

in der neuen unicycle kategorie beim göhrig kann man jetzt so platform pedalen von try all für 22  kaufen. hab die heute mal probiert, der grip ist (auf meinen "normalen" strassenschuhen) um welten besser als auf den vp, und billiger als die vp sind die auch.

(sind aber so wie ich das verstanden hab erst in 2 wochen lieferbar)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2005)

ähm. wo isn der unterschied zwischen unicycle und normalen bike pedalen??
Max


----------



## florianwagner (27. März 2005)

http://www.echobike.com/
2005er bikes am start


----------



## isah (27. März 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ähm. wo isn der unterschied zwischen unicycle und normalen bike pedalen??
> Max



vom gewinde keiner, und wo da sonst einer seien soll weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. März 2005)

Hat einer Erfahrung mit diesen neuen Koxx pedalen?
Sind ja 100% bestimmt wieder nur umbennante no name Dinger, also wer die von ner anderen Marke her kennt bitte schreiben ob die halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. März 2005)

die try all haben schraubpins, deine vp nicht. ausserdem kann man an die vp diese reflektoren ranmachen, und an die tryall glaub ich nicht.

//EDIT: sieht so aus als ob sie bis auf die schraubpins tatsächlich identisch sind





(municylce.com)


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. März 2005)

mal ein paar detailfotos...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. März 2005)

lol  sieht das 20"er sche!ße aus :kotz: ..... und es hat nen "ECHO replica" lenker + vorbau ,voll der billige copieshop die firma


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (28. März 2005)

Beides sieht übel ******** aus. Das erste sieht aus wie Pitbull-Nachbau, aber net wissen wie das genau gemacht wird.


----------



## Monty98 (29. März 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ähm. wo isn der unterschied zwischen unicycle und normalen bike pedalen??
> Max



ich glaub die welgo/try all sind doch industriegelagart, oder?
und die vp/ try all wohl eher nicht...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. März 2005)

das pitbull ist selbst ein nachbau vom coust. und der echo lenker n nachbau  vom monty!
 alse das erste mal n bild bom coust-rahmen hier drin stand fands auch jeder häßlich und jetzt fährts auch jeder 3te. is echt immer wiedere es selbe.
erst bäh is das *******, 1monat später boah is das geil das muss ich hamm.

naja den mtb rahme find ganz gut, sieht nur etwas instabil aus. aba sonst gehst doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (29. März 2005)

Also ich find den 26" eigentlich ziemlich stylisch. Ich weiß net. Also mir gefällt er. Bloss ob das Konstrukt da überm Tretlager hält wird sich ergeben. Mir gefällt er. Wenigstens mal was neues

Der 20" sieht aweng... gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## konrad (30. März 2005)

hab hier gerade diesen mörder breiten lenker von BT beim krumbiegel entdeckt-760mm breit!!!!!!  

hat den schon mal jemand gesehen/gefahren?

http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html?http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/ersatzteile.htm

->in der mitte


----------



## Levelboss (31. März 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hab hier gerade diesen mörder breiten lenker von BT beim krumbiegel entdeckt-760mm breit!!!!!!
> 
> hat den schon mal jemand gesehen/gefahren?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre den BT Lenker seit einigen Wochen.
Ich finde den Lenker bequemer als einen Try All Lenker, den ich davor hatte.
Leicht ist er auch und durch die 31,8mm Klemmung auch sehr steif.


----------



## Rome (31. März 2005)

Hab mir mal die neuesten Modelle von Echo angeschaut.( www.echobike.com )
Sehen ja schon edel aus. Weiss man da schon Preise und Erscheinungsdatum?

Ein Pure mit Sitzgelegenheit wirds wohl nimma geben?!


----------



## konrad (31. März 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre den BT Lenker seit einigen Wochen.
> Ich finde den Lenker bequemer als einen Try All Lenker, den ich davor hatte.
> Leicht ist er auch und durch die 31,8mm Klemmung auch sehr steif.



hast du auch den 760er lenker?is der doll breit?


----------



## Levelboss (31. März 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch den 760er lenker? is der doll breit?



Ja, so ziemlich genau 760mm  
Die Breite macht sich beim balancieren positiv bemerkbar


----------



## konrad (31. März 2005)

na dann wird das wohl mein neuer lenker


----------



## konrad (1. April 2005)

hier mal ein paar animationen,die zeigen sollen,weshalb die echo-steuerrohrkonstruktion besser is,als die des XTPs  

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=12271


----------



## Reini (4. April 2005)

> *rtorrenga*
> Honestly, this test shows that both frames would fail with this type of loading. I am not sure how significantly different the numbers would be for a U6 aluminum alloy, but the Yield Strength of both 6061-T6 and 7005-T6 are around 276 MPA (2.76 x 10^8 N/m^2) and 290 MPA (2.90 x 10^8 N/M^2). Both of these models show stresses greater than 6.3 x 10^8 N/m^2.
> 
> I know that this is a lot of stupid numbers. All that I am trying to say is that unless you know what the load is and how it is applied the FEA shows that both frames fail.



Hast du dir auch alle Posts angeschaut ??
Kann dem Typen nur zustimmen, denn wenn es um das gehen würde solltet ihr alle einen Stahlrahmen fahren....
So viel zu Koxx - Echo
mfg
Reini


----------



## isah (4. April 2005)

wer die page nicht kennt, die neu-gemachte Viz! page:

http://www.vizbikes.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (5. April 2005)

dazu gleich mal ne Frage:
Hat die wer? wie sind die? und wtf sind smooth rims? grinded versteh cih ja..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. April 2005)

Das sind warscheinlich einfach eingekaufte Plazmatics....und die sind sehr gut.

Der smooth satz ergibt wenig Sinn. Ist warscheinlich von irgend nem Chinesen übersetzt worden.
Is auch egal was da steht, alle Beläge funktionieren mit angeflexter Felge sehr gut, und bei Nässe sowieso


----------



## Levelboss (5. April 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> .....und bei Nässe sowieso



Sicher? Die V-Brake Version bremst bei Nässe absolut gar nicht.


Smooth rims sind ganz normale Felgen, also nicht angeflext oder so.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. April 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> dazu gleich mal ne Frage:
> Hat die wer? wie sind die? und wtf sind smooth rims? grinded versteh cih ja..



die pads hab ich auch und ich muss sagen, das die ganz gut abgehen.

Jan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. April 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher? Die V-Brake Version bremst bei Nässe absolut gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Smooth rims sind ganz normale Felgen, also nicht angeflext oder so.



Ja stimmt schon das die transparenten Plaz bei Nässe sehr sehr schlecht sind. Ich meinte den Satz anders..merk grad das man den falsch verstehen kann.

Ich meinte das alle Beläge mit angeflexten Felgen gut zurecht kommen und man da nix falsch machen kann, bei Nässe erst recht nicht.
Gibt zwar schon Beläge die mit sehr stark geflexten Felgen sogar ein wenig an Bremskraft verlieren...aber nix extremes.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. April 2005)

bei meiner angeflexten Felge gehen die perfekt


----------



## noonnet (9. April 2005)

ECHO 2005

neue gabeln
neue kurbeln
neue kränze

   


www.echobike.com


----------



## Rome (10. April 2005)

Sehr cool die Gabel aber ob diese ewigen Schweissnähte die Sache echt stabiler machen? Wiegt die Fräseforke dazu noch fast 250g mehr als die Pure ist der Style schon wieder fast dahin?!


----------



## isah (10. April 2005)

das erste mal das mit die echo kurbeln besser als die tryall gefallen ..


<< link >>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. April 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr cool die Gabel aber ob diese ewigen Schweissnähte die Sache echt stabiler machen? Wiegt die Fräseforke dazu noch fast 250g mehr als die Pure ist der Style schon wieder fast dahin?!



Eine "normale" Gabel hat ja auch Schweissnähte, nur sind die weiter oben und kleiner (kleinere Fläche). Durch die größere Fläche und der niedriegeren Lage kann ich mir schon vorstellen das geringere Kräfte auf die Schweisnähte wirken.


----------



## Benzman22 (11. April 2005)

weis einer ab wann es die gabel zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Benzman22 (13. April 2005)

hab mal bei Jan angefragt: soll ab ende April lieferbar sein, Preis 195 euro


----------



## noonnet (14. April 2005)

ECHO HIFI 2005

schaut euch mal das neue (fertige) HIFI an!!!     

also ich finds verdammt geil    


http://www.echobike.com/hifi.htm


gruss noonnet


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. April 2005)

ja, das hifi sieht geil aus, nur dieser übersteile vorbau sieht etwas kagge aus.....naja gewöhtn man sihc schon dran...


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2005)

NEUE TRYALL PUMPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOA MAN EY, ICH KRIEG MICH NICH MEHR!!!

robuste Metall-Standpumpe mit Manometer, für Autoventile!!





Aluminium Pumpe für Unterwegs, für alle Ventilarten, Try All Schriftzug, Länge 32cm!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (15. April 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> NEUE TRYALL PUMPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOA MAN EY, ICH KRIEG MICH NICH MEHR!!!
> 
> robuste Metall-Standpumpe mit Manometer, für Autoventile!!
> 
> ...


Man, die Try All machen alles mögliche nach. Einfach aufkleber TRY ALL drauf und das wars Es wird bald bestimmt TRY ALL-Kondome geben, da die richtigen trialer nur die benutzen sollen!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. April 2005)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Man, die Try All machen alles mögliche nach. Einfach aufkleber TRY ALL drauf und das wars Es wird bald bestimmt TRY ALL-Kondome geben, da die richtigen trialer nur die benutzen sollen!



Ob die aus Gewichtsgründen dann auch gelocht sind ?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. April 2005)

Hey cool!

Ich fang jetzt auch an, irgendwelche Dinge zu kaufen, die es schon gibt, sie mit meinem Logo zu versehen und dann viel teurer weiterzuverkaufen. Schlau!

Wer diese Pumpen kauft, wird von mir persönlich für   erklärt!!


Vorschau auf nächste Woche   :


----------



## noonnet (18. April 2005)

echo team 2005 is fertig....!!!!!

     


www.echobike.com


----------



## Monty98 (19. April 2005)

hmm...hat jemand eine idee was das für pedale sein könnten?
ich meine mal try-all ausschließen zu können


----------



## isah (19. April 2005)

die fahr ich seit ner woche, könnten es sein.


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. April 2005)

Die neuen Schuhe von Monty sind wohl jetzt im Handel!!!






Mehr Infos unter: www.monty.es


----------



## LauraPalmer (26. April 2005)

nein, nein, die hab ich glaub ich bestellt - hab gmeint, die neuen sehen aus wie die vom Comas - tja so kann das gehen - werd in Zukunft beim trialen ein T-shirt tragen wo "heterosexuell!" draufsteht...


----------



## Montytrial (26. April 2005)

Unbekanntes Echo


----------



## florianwagner (26. April 2005)

alter!!!
wo haste denn die bilder her, die kiste sieht ja endgeil aus. wie isn die geo und der radstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (26. April 2005)

wow voll der hass die kiste

aber was heist das GU überm hr?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. April 2005)

Und wie kommste auf Echo ? Ich würd auf Eigenbau tippen.


----------



## kochikoch (26. April 2005)

also wenn das eigenbau ist hut ab
also ich finde sieht voll gelungen aus

hat was


----------



## florianwagner (26. April 2005)

http://www.biketrial.hu/index.php?megnyit=arlista&tipus=2

hab das bike gefunden.
GU 26 1075, 1100, steht drüber, is das der radstand? versteh leider nur bahnhof...
hab noch was rausbekommen
Für 105.000,00 Forint (Ungarn)
erhalten Sie beim momentanen Umrechnungskurs 387,39 Euro


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. April 2005)

ich möchte arg bezweifeln ,dass sich ECHO konkurrenz im eigenen haus macht,denn ich würde sagen das es ähnliche geo-daten wie das "hifi" hat....daher glaub ich nicht das es sich um nen neues echo-model handelt


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. April 2005)

Eeeehm 413euro für nen Levelboss 20"
307euro für Echo Control
310euro für Python 05

was gehtn da ab ?! Lasst ma Massenbestellung machen

Edit: Kann jemand ungarisch und ma rausfinden ob die nach Deutschland liefenr und was das kostet ?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. April 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> 413euro für nen Levelboss 20"
> 307euro für Echo Control
> 310euro für Python 05


aba die presie sind nur für den rahmen, oder?
bei mir öffnet sich die page leider nciht, deswegen frag ich....also nciht 310 fürs kmplt. python, oder??


----------



## florianwagner (26. April 2005)

die preise sind natürlich nur für "Képek", ich nehm an das heißt rahmen...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. April 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> die preise sind natürlich nur für "Képek", ich nehm an das heißt rahmen...



Naja is trotzdem fast 50% weniger fürn Python 05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (26. April 2005)

aber wie siehts bei den kumpels mit der garantie aus


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. April 2005)

Hab den Ungarn nu mal ne Email geschrieben wegen Versand nach Deutschland, er sagte er fragt mal nach. Sobald ich ne Antwort hab, schreib ichs hier rein.


----------



## Rome (26. April 2005)

WOw das Zeug ist da echt billig!
wär echt interessant ob die nach Deutschland zu den Preisen liefern.
Massenbestellung klingt gut


----------



## IBK (26. April 2005)




----------



## isah (26. April 2005)

also ich finde die vielen gussets nicht schön, aber ist geschmacksache.. dann wären da noch die aufkleber, aber ansonten gefällt er mir gut.


----------



## tobsen (26. April 2005)

Hier mal das komplettbike...   meins, um genau zu sein  
es kommen noch einige geile Toxsin parts raus... man darf gespannt sein....

wer übrigens interresse an den Tox Rahmen hat, kann sich mal bei mir melden. komm da günstig ran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (26. April 2005)

Warum silber, den Rahmen gibt es doch auch in schönen Farben

Wie ist die Geometrie?


----------



## tobsen (26. April 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Warum silber, den Rahmen gibt es doch auch in schönen Farben



erstens sieht er so geil aus und zweitens will ich mal nich meckern   



			
				Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Geometrie?



Gut.  






385 - 1085 - 72


----------



## florianwagner (26. April 2005)

ich hab mal beim trialmarkt wegen dem echo-proto nachgefrag, jan hat mir auch gleich geschrieben...

Hi,
die neuen GU Rahmen und Gabeln werden so Ende Mai rauskommen. Sind dann bei mir erhältlich. Die Bilder hätten aber eigentlich noch nicht veröffentlicht
werden sollen. Ungarn halt.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. April 2005)

Für mich ist das ding doch nur ne Kopie vom Coust..wer mal genau hinschaut..dann noch die Geo!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. April 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das ding doch nur ne Kopie vom Coust..wer mal genau hinschaut..dann noch die Geo!!


könnte aba genauso gut ne kopie von the answer 26" rahmen und vom max replica sein, wenn man genau hinschaut...nee isn scherz....jetzt mla ohne scheißß, welcher rahmen is denn keine coust kopie????


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. April 2005)

Da gibt es nur einen..MAX Replica


----------



## tobsen (26. April 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das ding doch nur ne Kopie vom Coust..wer mal genau hinschaut..dann noch die Geo!!



blabla... da brauch ma glaub ich nich anfangen... des coust is von der idee her auch nur n Ashton...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. April 2005)

es geht mir ja nicht um die Idee.. ich schau mir da nur mal das Steuerrohr,kettenstreben, ausfallenden oder das CNC Teil an das ist genau so wie beim coust..


----------



## tobsen (26. April 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> es geht mir ja nicht um die Idee.. ich schau mir da nur mal das Steuerrohr,kettenstreben, ausfallenden oder das CNC Teil an das ist genau so wie beim coust..



wie dem auch sei... 

es fährt sich deutlich besser als des coust, hat bissl mehr radstand und is nich ganz so hecklastig...

dews cnc teil is übrigens nicht das gleiche wie beimi coust...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. April 2005)

yo, ich hol mir auch ein Toxsin.
 Der Tobi und Chris haben Toxsin vs Coust getestet und das Toxsin is dem Coust ein Stück überlegen. Für den Preis is das echt super.

Und Coust copie... pffff. Ähnliche geo und Ober- Unterrohr sind am Kopf verschweisst... super, wenns nach dem geht sind
Bt 5.0 und co auch alles kopien.

Is mir auch egal, hautsache das Teil fährt sich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBK (27. April 2005)

onza prototyp:







mehr details auf http://www.onza.com/site_files_flash/bikes_april_2005_prototype_stock.htm


----------



## Fars (27. April 2005)

In Moskau wird der GU-Rahmen 650 Euro kosten Man, das ist ja n geiler Unterschied))


----------



## kochikoch (27. April 2005)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> In Moskau wird der GU-Rahmen 650 Euro kosten Man, das ist ja n geiler Unterschied))



ist ja auch logisch wenn dort alle mit wodka bestochen werden müssen.


----------



## Benjy (27. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> aba die presie sind nur für den rahmen, oder?
> bei mir öffnet sich die page leider nciht, deswegen frag ich....also nciht 310 fürs kmplt. python, oder??


ja... die seite welche sich nach dem klick auf den link öffnet, zeigt nur Rahmen.
um alle artikel die die verkaufen sehen zu können schaut am besten HIER nach. ich denke die englische sprache werden einige hier wohl besser beherrschen als die ungarische... augen auf beim eierkauf


----------



## Rome (27. April 2005)

kann man da auch mal info zur ausstattung der komplettbikes kriegen??
Was geht jetzt mit Versand nach Gemany, Tobe weisst Du schon was?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. April 2005)

Ne der hat noch nix geschrieben.


----------



## Monty98 (28. April 2005)

neuer onza riser lenker 
760mm breit
31,8mm klemmung


----------



## kochikoch (29. April 2005)

beim trial wäre das nicht passiert!!!     






und hier ein trialbike für frauen


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. Mai 2005)

Hier mal die neue Try All VR Felge, 480g super leicht und ne geile Optik. Wird gut an mein Bike passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (2. Mai 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> wow voll der hass die kiste
> 
> aber was heist das GU überm hr?



des wird ne neue Marke von ECHO. Wollen mit Extrem-Design an den Start gehen  

ich schätze mal, bald gibts mehr infos auf gubike.com


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Mai 2005)

pf macht euch doch nich lächerlich... ihr seit doch alle nich mehr ganz sauber hier. ich glaub ich spinn


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. Mai 2005)

Die Ribo Schuhe gibt es jetzt auch in einer normalen Farbe...






Mehr Infos unter:http://www.vttcoustellier.com/fr/news/news.asp?id=295


----------



## sensiminded (3. Mai 2005)

was kosten die schuhe denn? kann man die eigentlich auch in good old germany kaufen?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. Mai 2005)

nochn paar neue schuhe....an den füßen vom ros,is klar






find die neuen try-all doch ne mehr sooooo kagge....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (4. Mai 2005)

So sieht jeder zweite Deichmann Schuh aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (5. Mai 2005)

vinco 2005 

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=12917


----------



## Benjy (7. Mai 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Ungarn nu mal ne Email geschrieben wegen Versand nach Deutschland, er sagte er fragt mal nach. Sobald ich ne Antwort hab, schreib ichs hier rein.


haben die sich denn immernoch nicht gemeldet?!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. Mai 2005)

Ne da kam nix mehr von denen.


----------



## Rome (7. Mai 2005)

Hab da bei den Ingeneuren von RB was interessantes gefunden.
"Neues Freilaufsystem" mit Walzen statt Klinken. Da kann doch fast nix brechen!?

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit (Haltbarkeit,Einrastpunket...)?

Hier mal das System als Animation http://www.rbdesign.sk/en/en_index.htm


----------



## Benjy (7. Mai 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ne da kam nix mehr von denen.


shice aber auch


----------



## isah (7. Mai 2005)

@rome

du kannst nicht direkt linken:

http://www.rbdesign.sk/en/en_index.htm -> tecknique -> rolli'roll -> ROLLIN´ROLL (view animation)


----------



## Benjy (7. Mai 2005)

http://rbdesign.sk/de/de_index.htm 
und unter diesem link kann mans dann auch alles schön auf deutsch lesen


----------



## IBK (7. Mai 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da bei den Ingeneuren von RB was interessantes gefunden.
> "Neues Freilaufsystem" mit Walzen statt Klinken. Da kann doch fast nix brechen!?
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit (Haltbarkeit,Einrastpunket...)?
> ...




das system gibts schon seit ca. 3 jahren,  wurde auch schon vor ein zwei jahren im forum diskutiert...

->old stuff


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. Mai 2005)

hier is der alte thread.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. Mai 2005)

Das neue BT ist fertig:      

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=54740

Wer in Österreich wohnt und gerne BT Parts hätte, bitte bei mir melden.

Raimund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. Mai 2005)

ich sach ma so: is aufn ersten blick als raven zu erkennen.


----------



## isah (7. Mai 2005)

die kurbeln   

was werden die kosten, weiss das jemand?


----------



## Bike Lane (7. Mai 2005)

hab ich im panpa.com forum gefunden. keine ahnung ob das mit photoshop bearbeitet wurde, oder nicht. macht euch einfach mal selbst ein bild.


----------



## locdog (7. Mai 2005)

die sind echt und sind beim rav zu kaufen


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Mai 2005)

hm sehn irgendwie kacke aus die Schuhe, genau wie der neue BT 6.0


----------



## trialsrider (10. Mai 2005)

hi!

Ich wollt mal hören ob es welche hier gibt die die Viz 26" Laufräder schon gefahren sind! Und ob die was können??  
Bin am überlegen mir welche zu zulegen! Danke!  




Gruß
Martin


----------



## konrad (10. Mai 2005)

ich fahr ne 46mm VIZ felge hinten und muss sagen,dass se mich net so überzeugt.es kommen schnell 8ter rein und ne flexung hält auchnich lang-für VR kann man diese weichen felgen nehmen,aber fürs HR würde ich zur ner ALEX DX32 raten.

wie die naben sind,weiß ich nicht.


----------



## isah (10. Mai 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> hm sehn irgendwie kacke aus die Schuhe, genau wie der neue BT 6.0




bis auf die farbe ist das bt doch ziemlich geil..


----------



## Rome (10. Mai 2005)

hat der raven 6 garkeine 4bolt Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. Mai 2005)

die gibts optional


----------



## trialsrider (10. Mai 2005)

@ Konrad! 
Danke!
Muss dann mal sehen was ich fuer Laufräder nehme!
Hätte gerne goldene oder so...ne idee welche guten da in frage kämen?
Und Naben auch irgendwas feines.....  

Danke

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. Mai 2005)

[ot]

tausööönd!

die spam-schallmauer wurd ma wieder durchbrochen   

glückwunsch trialsrider. darfst dir nix wünschen. hehe.

[/ot]


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Mai 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr ne 46mm VIZ felge hinten und muss sagen,dass se mich net so überzeugt.es kommen schnell 8ter rein und ne flexung hält auchnich lang-für VR kann man diese weichen felgen nehmen,aber fürs HR würde ich zur ner ALEX DX32 raten.
> 
> wie die naben sind,weiß ich nicht.



Die Viz Felgen sind ja auch Baugleich mit den Koxx, nur andere Farben,Löcher und geöst


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (10. Mai 2005)

Wenn man ne Felge net regelmäßig nachzieht, dann kriegt man auch die beste Felge kaputt, also ich hatte noch nie nen gravierenden Achter in einer Try All. Wenn man die Spannung da drauf hält, halten die auch ..


----------



## isah (10. Mai 2005)

ich hoffe es hat noch niemand gepostet ( schon 2 tage her )

http://www.trialmarkt.de/



> Neu: in den nächsten Tagen Echo 2005 Modelle lieferbar.



neuen echos wurden in den shop aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (10. Mai 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> [ot]
> 
> tausööönd!
> 
> ...



 Oh das ist fies! Ich wusste nicht das man sich da was wünschen kann! Menno!    wollte sogerne n Syntace Trial Frame! Menno!
Na ja vlt hilfts ja nachträglich!   

Oder theglue??  


Gruß
Martin


----------



## KrazyKing (11. Mai 2005)

hmm...joah könnte gut sein


----------



## theglue (11. Mai 2005)

ya! Doch vllt. wird ja doch was raus... wer weiß....


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. Mai 2005)

www.koxx.fr


----------



## trialsrider (11. Mai 2005)

Das neue Levelboss!!!   
sieht ja schon geil aus!!!

Aber es gibt schöneres!   
ich weiss da was....  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## theglue (11. Mai 2005)

Hi

Weiss einer von euch, wo man die Try All Felgen kaufen kann?


----------



## Benjy (11. Mai 2005)

www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## IBK (12. Mai 2005)

*sabber*


----------



## robs (12. Mai 2005)

Alter Schwede!

Einfach nur schön!   Gibts auch andere Farben?


----------



## IBK (12. Mai 2005)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Schwede!
> 
> Einfach nur schön!   Gibts auch andere Farben?



angeblich NUR blau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Mai 2005)

Ne man kann  auf Anfrage schon ne andere bekommen, jedenfalls hat ein US Importeur geschreiben "lass mich wissen welche farbe du willst und ich seh was sich machen lässt".


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. Mai 2005)

es gibt den Rahmen auch in schwarz, wenn man es früh genug bestellt. 

@ Ibk: wenn du Interesse an dem Rahmen hast, schreib mir eine PM, der Rahmen ist in Österreich bei mir erhältlich.

Raimund


----------



## Schevron (13. Mai 2005)

an sich schon ganz schön, nur die gabel sieht irgendwie a bißal dünn aus. Ich weiß net ob da so recht vertrauen bei mir aufkommen würde. Aber vielleicht auch nur weil ich meine echo urban gewohnt bin. Da hat ma halt was in der Hand 

Der aufkleber der extra auf CNC hinweist kommt auch mal geil   

ansonsten mal wieder ein schmuckes ding geworden. Wobei mir der 5.0er fast besser gefallen hat


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Mai 2005)

Sag mal hat das ein 4 Jähre Pole mit einem Zitteranfall bei minus 30° geschweisst? Das Teil ist so lieblos gemacht das es schon wieder lustig ist. Die Aufkleber CNC-> sind ja auch nicht peinlich


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Mai 2005)

Ideal für Trial????????????????????????????  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77577&item=7154841625&rd=1


Frechheit


----------



## Fars (15. Mai 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ideal für Trial????????????????????????????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77577&item=7154841625&rd=1
> 
> ...


LOL Der Typ hätte lieber "IDEAL FÜR RENNRÄDER" geschrieben!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Mai 2005)

wenn das so weiter geht müssen we bald nen "lustige sachen @ ebay" thread aufmachen:

louise mit stahlflecks


----------



## kochikoch (15. Mai 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das so weiter geht müssen we bald nen "lustige sachen @ ebay" thread aufmachen:
> 
> louise mit stahlflecks



das hatte ich mal bei ebay war auch der hammer


----------



## Fars (16. Mai 2005)

Nun bin ich mal mit neuen Trialsachen dran!  
Krasses Ding, die Kette springt nie ab!   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42328&item=7155510964&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

Und ein hammer geiles Echo aus Moskau!(Der Verkäufer heißt Kotow oder einfach Kot! Der Name kommt sehr bekannt vor)
http://www.trialbikes.ru/tn.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Mai 2005)

is aber eher zum an de wand hängen als zum trialen`!!! aber verdammt geil, vorallem so ohne hinterbremse...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Mai 2005)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bin ich mal mit neuen Trialsachen dran!
> Krasses Ding, die Kette springt nie ab!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42328&item=7155510964&rd=1#ebayphotohosting



Da is aber nix neues dran, gibst schon länger


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Mai 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Da is aber nix neues dran, gibst schon länger



Ach lass doch dem netten Herrn die Freude. Nicht alle hier besuchen Observedtrials, In diesem Forum ist das rote Teilchen noch neu.   

Ich hätt es übrigens ganz gern, aber aus Usaland lass ich mir so eine Kleinigkeit nicht schicken. 

Raimund


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Mai 2005)

so ein Müll des Ding.. da hat man natürlich ne Menge Möglichkeiten was die Kettenlinie betrifft..


----------



## aramis (16. Mai 2005)

Das ist sicher auf SS-Kurbeln abgestimmt (das heißt auf Bayrisch: Kurbeln mit nur einem Kettenblatt) und die geben immer die gleiche Kettenlinie vor (mit dem richtigen Innenlager).


----------



## florianwagner (17. Mai 2005)

es muss echt bald mal n ebay thread aufgemmacht werden, so geht das ja nicht weiter...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5197871095&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Mai 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> es muss echt bald mal n ebay thread aufgemmacht werden, so geht das ja nicht weiter...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5197871095&rd=1




Alte Teile nehmen und Geld damit verdienen, echt cool


----------



## trialsrider (17. Mai 2005)

Alles was hässlich ist zusammen klauen und Geld verdienen!   
Der Typ hat ja schonmal die richtige Rechtschreibung für
das diebische Volk!   

Wer auf so was bietet ist echt arm dran!   


Martin


----------



## kochikoch (17. Mai 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> es muss echt bald mal n ebay thread aufgemmacht werden, so geht das ja nicht weiter...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5197871095&rd=1




das teil ist ja voll flott, oder muß man sich den typ anpassen und schreiben foll vlooohtht  

also wenn das so weiter geht ist jan bald pleite, die machen ja jeden preis kaputt


----------



## Scrat (17. Mai 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ach lass doch dem netten Herrn die Freude. Nicht alle hier besuchen Observedtrials, In diesem Forum ist das rote Teilchen noch neu.
> 
> Ich hätt es übrigens ganz gern, aber aus Usaland lass ich mir so eine Kleinigkeit nicht schicken.
> 
> Raimund



Hi,

ist das nicht das gleiche wie hier (ganz runter scrollen)? http://www.singlespeeder.de/contenido/cms/front_content.php?idcat=3

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ph1L (17. Mai 2005)

Echo Hifi Rahmen Gewicht: 2,05Kg


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Mai 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sicher auf SS-Kurbeln abgestimmt (das heißt auf Bayrisch: Kurbeln mit nur einem Kettenblatt) und die geben immer die gleiche Kettenlinie vor (mit dem richtigen Innenlager).



lol geiler Satz Aramis...

Du meinst also, dass es dann passt mit der Kettenlinie, wenn man ne bestimmte Kurbel und n Innenlager nimmt, was die passende Breite hat?  lol


----------



## Ray (17. Mai 2005)

@chrisking

bist Du überhaupt schonmal singlespeed gefahren?!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Mai 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Alte Teile nehmen und Geld damit verdienen, echt cool



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5197871095&rd=1

Seht euch mal die Gebote an, da bietet sich einer selbst in die Höhe!

Betrug im Spiel


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @chrisking
> 
> bist Du überhaupt schonmal singlespeed gefahren?!



lol was soll die frage? Ums zu beantworten.. ich fahr selbst SS.

du checkst wohl auch nich worums hier geht oder? 

"Du meinst also, dass es dann passt mit der Kettenlinie, wenn man ne bestimmte Kurbel und n Innenlager nimmt, was die passende Breite hat? lol"

Der Satz hier von mir war ironisch und auf Aras Post bezogen, der voll der Schmarn war..
"SS Kurbeln" hin oder her.. wenn man nichn Innenlager mit ner bestimmten Achsbreite hat, dann hat man ne schiefe Kettenlinie. Und des is mist, gerade bei dem SS spacer Kit da. 
Macht ja wohl null Sinn da mit Innenlagerbreiten rumzuprobiern bis man ne grade Kettenlinie hat. Wenn man ss fährt, kauft man sich ne kurbel und Innenlager was einem taugt und schiebt dann hinten des Ritzel so hin dass die Kette grade is. Und mit dem blöden kit da, kann man gar nix verschieben!


----------



## kochikoch (18. Mai 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5197871095&rd=1
> 
> Seht euch mal die Gebote an, da bietet sich einer selbst in die Höhe!
> 
> Betrug im Spiel



naja ist ja auch ein geiles teil, eigentlich könnte man es ebay melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (18. Mai 2005)

Na wenigstens checkt es ChrisKing worum es geht wenns sonst schon keiner kapiert


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenigstens checkt es ChrisKing worum es geht wenns sonst schon keiner kapiert




genau so schauts aus lol


----------



## aramis (19. Mai 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol geiler Satz Aramis...
> 
> Du meinst also, dass es dann passt mit der Kettenlinie, wenn man ne bestimmte Kurbel und n Innenlager nimmt, was die passende Breite hat?  lol



Nene, ich meine das anders, mein Lederhöschen:
Bei SS-Naben für Schraubritzel kannste auch nix verschieben. Und diese Umrüstkits orientieren sich an der gleichen Standardkettenlinie wie die SS-Naben. Daher die fixe Ritzelposition. Mit welcher Innenlagerbreite das hinhaut, weiß ich nich; kann dir aber jeder zweitklassige Bikeshop sagen.
Dass das unbrauchbar ist, wenn man eine individuelle Kettenlinie benötigt, ist mir schon klar.


----------



## wodka o (19. Mai 2005)

Mann, mach im "Kein Thema" einen Thread auf, aber lass den "nu Stuff" in Ruhe mit deinem Bullshit!


----------



## kochikoch (19. Mai 2005)

meint der wohl mich


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> ein witze thread zum blödeln wäre doch auch mal was oder
> mein fischbild wurde auch entfernt




das gehört dann aber ins ktwr forum und dort gibt es einen witze thread. bitte unterlasse zukünftig das vollspamen dieses threads. danke


grüße coffee


----------



## trialsrider (19. Mai 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> meint der wohl mich



Glaub ich nicht das der dich meint! 
Der meint bestimmt die komischen leute die meinen
hier Fahrrad Teile in den thread posten zu müssen!    
Da könnt ich aber auch!


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Mai 2005)

Die sehen doch geil aus die schlappen wär ich im mom bei geld würd ich mir die kaufen  sofern sie nich wieder um die 100 kosten


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2005)

leute jetz aber ma gut! das is nen new stuff-thread! also bitte ma zurück zum thema jetz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (24. Mai 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5201374554&rd=1

is zwar nicht ganz zum thema, aber schon mal in die richtige richtung...
(eigentlich old stuff)


----------



## trialsrider (24. Mai 2005)

Ja wir nähern uns langsam wieder dem Thema!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. Mai 2005)

schade, nur an selbstabholer!


----------



## Levelboss (28. Mai 2005)

Neue V-Brake Adapter von Bonz :
kosten 60 Kanadische Dollar (ca. 38 Euro)












Jetzt kann jeder gute Bremsen fahren


----------



## Ray (28. Mai 2005)

sieht massiv aus dieses ding... ich denke nur dass es probleme mit den vbrake armen bei breiten felgen gibt... da zerschranzt man sich die ganzen waden weil die so weit abstehen


----------



## IBK (1. Juni 2005)

das neue von thomas öhler:










WB 1090, BB +20


mfg
g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (1. Juni 2005)

_extrem_ geil, kann man das mit so aufgebohrter felge kaufen?
Und disc aufnahme hat der rahmen auch...


----------



## trialsrider (1. Juni 2005)

Also ist ja schon ganz schick das ding!
Aber warum keine Brakebooster drauf?

@Isah: wat willste denn mit Scheibenbremsen hinten??  

Pfui sowas macht man doch nicht!


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Juni 2005)

ich glaub bei dem hinterbau brauchste keinen booster!


----------



## biker ben (1. Juni 2005)

echt schönes bike, gabel gefällt mir hab ich schliesslich auch die bauart


----------



## Levelboss (1. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Und disc aufnahme hat der rahmen auch...


aber nur für ein paar Stunden.....


----------



## isah (1. Juni 2005)

auch wenn ich selber nicht damit fahren würde, finde ich discs hinten schön (barcelona video..)


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. Juni 2005)

ähm ich hab hier nix über die neuen VIZ! Bremsbeläge gefunden, hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt wie die so im vergleich zu den braunen TryAll Belägen sind ? Würd die mir sonst grad mal holen, aber im Moment sind se ja nicht Lieferbar (beim Jan).


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juni 2005)

sind weicher als die Tryall, sind ganz ok nur nicht im nassen fahren sonst stirbt man


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juni 2005)

sterben + Faust = cryo


----------



## trialsrider (5. Juni 2005)

Faust plus ChrisKings Gesicht = Schöner als vorher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (6. Juni 2005)

ein hässliches teil, hätte er doch lieber sein coust behalten 

am geilsten sind die reflektoren in den pedalen


----------



## IBK (6. Juni 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> ein hässliches teil, hätte er doch lieber sein coust behalten



also ich finds um einiges geiler als das coust...


----------



## isah (7. Juni 2005)

kenny belaey dvd bei www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Benzman22 (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo, hat schon jemand erfahrung mit den neuen VIZ orange Bremsbelägen gemacht, die es jetzt beim Jan gibt? haltbarkeit bremsleistung etc.........


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Juni 2005)

meinst die gelben?
Sehen mir stark nach Plazmatic CRM aus, wäre auf jeden Fall geil weil die CRM geil seil sollen. Die transparenten viz sind ja auch nur umbenannte Plazmatic spanish fly´s.


----------



## Benzman22 (11. Juni 2005)

jo, mein die gelben.


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

was sagt ihr dazu BMX ist 2008 bei Olympia dabei. Es werden in 2 Disziplinen Medallien ausgefahren. Und Trial is immer noch sehr unbekannt, das ist ungerecht!!!

Tschau


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juni 2005)

Hmm is recht so. Mit BMX werden Millionen gemacht. Schau dir mal paar Pro faherer an die haben Villen!

Bei Trial reichts nicht mal für Knäckebrot. Obwohl es ja bei Oly auch unbedeutende Sportarten gibt und  die trotzdem dabei sind. Sowas wie dieses Luftpistolen schiesen (ich mein nicht Luftgewehr sonder richtig die Typen mit den Luftpistolen).


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juni 2005)

was ich ungerecht find, is dass für die zwei BMX Disziplinen zwei Bahnraddisziplinen weichen müssen!! Ey BAHNRAD!! Warum ausgerechnet BAHNRAD???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Juni 2005)

NEEEEIN ALLES NUR NICHT BAHNRAD


----------



## MrTrial (12. Juni 2005)

> Und Trial is immer noch sehr unbekannt, das ist ungerecht!!!



Seh ich anders. Ich denke diesem Sport könnte nichts schlimmeres passieren als ein Hype! Er ist einfach zu schade dafür.
Ich meine seht euch nur an 'wer z.B. alles skateboarded' !

Bahnrad?   Voll der M!$t


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Juni 2005)

och jungs, olympia stinkt einfach, da sind zum großteil nur so unintressante drecksportarten, wie z.B. schießen oder reiten...ec. alles müll.

trial wird nie einen hype erlebene weil selkbst die günstigsten bikes für die ganze bravoleserwürste zu teuer sind und die nicht nach 2 wochen schon voll gut sind, deswegen wirds das nie gebene weil trial eiunfach zu anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## trialmissmarple (12. Juni 2005)

Du sagst es Max und weil viele aus Grupopenzwang Fussball spielen.


----------



## trialsrider (12. Juni 2005)

Ich fänds super wenn Trial olympisch werden würde! Noch lieber natürlich bei den X-Games! aber dafür sind wir wahrscheinlich nicht extrem genug!
Aber olympisch wäre cool! Und ich glaube nicht das dann die deppen trialen würden weil es 1.Teuer ist und 2. setzt es glaube ich ein gewisses Mass an Intelligenz vorraus. 3. Ist es wie max schon sagt sehr teuer!

Aber mal sehen wie es so für unseren Sport weiter läuft!
Weil wenns so nen Trial Hype geben würde dann würden bald die richtig Krassen pros auch viel Geld verdienen und das finde ich hätten sie sich verdient!   


Martin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Juni 2005)

wahre worte von trialsrider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (12. Juni 2005)

hast recht trialsrider
weil die pros üben genauso viel wie andere Spitzensportler nur sie bekommen nichts aber in den letzten Jahren hat sich schon sehr viel getan finde ich.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Juni 2005)

Trial teuer?

Weist wieviel ein pro Rennrad kostet, oder ein DH bike?
Selbst ein Pro MTb/XC bike kostet mehr


----------



## isah (12. Juni 2005)

aber es ging hier ja um trendsportarten, und bmx und skateboard ist um welten billiger. (also ich rede von felt und sowas  ) ich hab nen freund der ist blader, wenn der mal neue rollen brauch dann kotzt der dermaßen rum das die sooo teuer sind, wenn ich mir jetzt anschau was ne felge + mantel kostet  was wir auch regelmäßig erneuern müssen  

btw: hab ich mich schon immer gefragt, leben zB vinco und so von dem sport oder haben die noch nen beruf? Ich denk mir nur wie man soo gut werden kann wenn man am tag 8 stunden arbeitet..


----------



## Schevron (12. Juni 2005)

ich denk mal das er meint das es keine günstigen einstiegsräder gibt.

aber wie soll man sich denn heute auch entwickeln wenn man beim üben vom hausmeister angedroht bekommt das er einen vom rad runter holt wenn man net verschwindet. als ich ihm gesagt hab das ich ihn dann anzeige wollte er sich n paar saufende schülen auf dem gelände holen das die mich durchlassen.
und da soll man noch gescheid trainieren können.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Juni 2005)

ja ich meinte Trial im Pro bereich, da sind di kosten verglichen zu anderen Radsportarten gering.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Juni 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk mal das er meint das es keine günstigen einstiegsräder gibt.
> 
> aber wie soll man sich denn heute auch entwickeln wenn man beim üben vom hausmeister angedroht bekommt das er einen vom rad runter holt wenn man net verschwindet. als ich ihm gesagt hab das ich ihn dann anzeige wollte er sich n paar saufende schülen auf dem gelände holen das die mich durchlassen.
> und da soll man noch gescheid trainieren können.



da gibt es die phasen taktik:
1.Phase: kooperativ und vernünftig mit der meckernden person reden und den versuch starten diese zu überzeugen.
falls dies nicht funktioniert und die person nachher immernoch so unverschämt ist, dann kommt....
2.Phase: ANGST. wer nciht hören will muss fühlen. einfahc siene ganze wut in worte fassen...bauch rein, brust raus und dann die person spürren lassen, dass eine berührung ihrerseits zu ihrem tot führen kann, oder zu einem langem krankenhaus aufnethalt.

aba wie gesagt nur angst einflösen und niemals zuschlagen.
gewalt ist keine lösung....


----------



## isah (12. Juni 2005)

da hast du nur pech wenn du wie craig lee scott aussiehst...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Juni 2005)

Also wenn dir jemand freundlich sagt, das die Mauer oder wo auch immer du drauf rumspringst teuer war und ob "Sie doch nicht bitte woanders fahren könnten?", dann hab ich kein Problem da wegzugehen, egal was fürn geiler Spot das ist. Denn wer Respekt entgegebringt, kann den auch von mir aus zurück erwarten. Aber wenn dann jemand ankommt (gerade letzte Woche wieder), "Ey sachma dir ham sie auch ins Gehirn geschissen oder?" dann muss ich da auch nicht weiterhin freundlich sein und werde auch weiterhin meinen Spaß auf der Parkbank haben! Soll er doch ma kommen und mich vom Fahrrad runterholen, labern tun sie immer viel...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du nur pech wenn du wie craig lee scott aussiehst...



   

Jan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Juni 2005)

btw Kennt ihr diese Rasen fetischisten die ausflippen als hätte man deren Erstgeborenen getötet wenn man  eine Rasenfläche mit dem Rad auch nur streift?
Diese Leute sind doch die größten *********** die es gibt. Androhen die Polizei zu rufen weil man mit dem Rad einen ÖFFENTLICHEN Rasen in einer Anlage beim rüberfahren "zerstört"   

Krassester Fall von Rasenliebe bis jetzt: Ein etwa 2m Breiter und mehere Meter langer Rasenstreifen umgeben von Beton auf dem große Steine waren. Ich hab *vom Beton aus* treter auf die Steine geübt(also kein Anlauf auf Rasen)! So 2 von 7 Versuchen hab ichs halt nicht  auf HR geschafft und musste halt abspringen bzw auf Rasen landen.  Son Typ ausm fenster "ey hau ab du machst den teuren Rasen der Anlage kaputt!, ish hol die Polizei". 

LOL als würde ich da tellergroße Rasenblockstücke  rausreissen wenn ich mal von 8 versuchen 1x auf dem Rasen lande oder droppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Juni 2005)

Du verwickelst dich in Widersprüche, erst 2 von 7 dann nur noch 1 von 8!! Vielleicht war es ja sogar ein preisgekrönter Rasen und du hast ihn mutwillig zerstört !!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Juni 2005)

Preisgekrönter Hochauskomplex  ArbeitslosenGeld II Empfänger Rasen vielleicht


----------



## trialsrider (12. Juni 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Trial teuer?
> 
> Weist wieviel ein pro Rennrad kostet, oder ein DH bike?
> Selbst ein Pro MTb/XC bike kostet mehr



 Ja ich meinte damit auch im Vergleich! Alle Radsportarten sind verdammt teuer! Aber die meisten Radsportler müssen auch nicht sooft teile wechseln wie wir!


----------



## kochikoch (15. Juni 2005)

ich glaube lustige oder dumme ebay sachen hatten wir immer hier mit drin.

so dann mal der knaller hier ein rad welches 70 versand kosten soll


----------



## Levelboss (16. Juni 2005)

Ninja 365







mehr Bilder auf btbike.com


----------



## isah (16. Juni 2005)

schönes bike bis auf den schriftzug... wirds das auch in blau geben?

Und was kostet der?

//EDIT: supi, der hacken an dem rahmen ist das man ihn nicht mit frontfreilauf fahren kann ...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. Juni 2005)

Geil gemacht das Ding, da gibts ja ma nix. Auch mit dem breiten Tretlager für die Reifenfreiheit. Würd mich ja direkt reizen wenn ich noch 26" fahren würde.


----------



## Monty98 (16. Juni 2005)

www.xbicycle.com

sieht find ich vielversprechend aus


----------



## Fabi (16. Juni 2005)

BT zeigt's mal wieder allen:
FFW ist tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Juni 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> FFW ist tot.


klar, deswegen fahren ja auch so viele FFW, weils tot ist...nee echt gut aufgepasst......aba hey du musst es ja wissen


----------



## florianwagner (16. Juni 2005)

ich finds ninja n bischen zu "speziel", besonders mit dem tretlager das man extra dafür braucht und auch sonnst kein anderes fahren kann. da scheiß ich lieber auf die reifenbreite und auf die kettenstrebe die n cm kürzer is als normal...


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich meinte damit auch im Vergleich! Alle Radsportarten sind verdammt teuer! Aber die meisten Radsportler müssen auch nicht sooft teile wechseln wie wir!



olympia teilnehmern kriegen eh alles gesponsort.
und trial ist kein teurer sport. radsportarten auch nicht. ich kann mir als normalverdiener mit sicherheit ein gleichwertiges rad wie jan ulrich leisten. was soll das kosten? sagen wir 20 000euro? dann halt keinen zweitwagen mit fertiggarage sondern ein Fahrrad. dann muss ich nur noch so gut werden und ich kann ganz oben mitmischen. das ist das schöne am fahrradfahren.
motorsport ist teuer. seis mit zwei oder vier rädern. die sportgeräte der weltelite kann man sich hier nie leisten und man muss schon im kart aufgewachsen sein um da noch was zu reissen. quereinsteiger gibts nicht mehr. alles schon zu sehr ausgereizt. beim rennradfahren mit sicherheit genauso. trial hat noch das freaklevel und noch kein profilevel. deswegen fänd ichs für olympia verkehrt. ausserdem fangen dann alle mit doping an.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (16. Juni 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> olympia teilnehmern kriegen eh alles gesponsort.
> und trial ist kein teurer sport. radsportarten auch nicht. ich kann mir als normalverdiener mit sicherheit ein gleichwertiges rad wie jan ulrich leisten. was soll das kosten? sagen wir 20 000euro? dann halt keinen zweitwagen mit fertiggarage sondern ein Fahrrad. dann muss ich nur noch so gut werden und ich kann ganz oben mitmischen. das ist das schöne am fahrradfahren.
> motorsport ist teuer. seis mit zwei oder vier rädern. die sportgeräte der weltelite kann man sich hier nie leisten und man muss schon im kart aufgewachsen sein um da noch was zu reissen. quereinsteiger gibts nicht mehr. alles schon zu sehr ausgereizt. beim rennradfahren mit sicherheit genauso. trial hat noch das freaklevel und noch kein profilevel. deswegen fänd ichs für olympia verkehrt. ausserdem fangen dann alle mit doping an.


stimmt. 20000 is echt nichts... das kann sich jeder leisten! und die 1000-3000 euro, welche meißtens pro wettkampfjahr draufgehen ist auch nen klacks!
..........

und zu deiner absolut einleuchtenen dopingthese lass ich jetzt mal lieber nichts ab, dass ist nämlich totaler schwachsinn.


----------



## funky^jAY (17. Juni 2005)

ich denk er meinte nur, das man beim radfahren preislich eher oben mitspielen könnte wie beim motorsport...und da hat er ja nich unrecht.


und mit dem doping...why not? sobald etwas professioneller wird, mehr geld zu machen ist, dann sind die menschen doch auch bereit mehr risiko einzugehen..sprich illegales doping. also ich würde es nich für so unrealistisch halten


----------



## trialsrider (17. Juni 2005)

Wahre Worte mtb-trialer!
Erstens sind 20000 viel Geld was nicht jeder bereit ist für ein Fahrrad auszugeben! Und es wäre alles andere als Leicht bei irgendeiner Sportart direkt mitzumischen! Gut das es bei den Motorsportarten super schwer ist klar!

Und das mit dem Doping halt ich auch für Schwachsinn denn:

1.Sind Trialer meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht so die Menschen für so nen scheiss! 
2.Was will man da dopen? Muskeln? Ausdauer?   na ja!
Und die Konzentrations Stärke soll bei so zeug auch nachlassen also
glaub ich net das dass so was bringen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (17. Juni 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> olympia teilnehmern kriegen eh alles gesponsort.
> und trial ist kein teurer sport. radsportarten auch nicht. ich kann mir als normalverdiener mit sicherheit ein gleichwertiges rad wie jan ulrich leisten. was soll das kosten? sagen wir 20 000euro? dann halt keinen zweitwagen mit fertiggarage sondern ein Fahrrad. dann muss ich nur noch so gut werden und ich kann ganz oben mitmischen. das ist das schöne am fahrradfahren.
> motorsport ist teuer. seis mit zwei oder vier rädern. die sportgeräte der weltelite kann man sich hier nie leisten und man muss schon im kart aufgewachsen sein um da noch was zu reissen. quereinsteiger gibts nicht mehr. alles schon zu sehr ausgereizt. beim rennradfahren mit sicherheit genauso. trial hat noch das freaklevel und noch kein profilevel. deswegen fänd ichs für olympia verkehrt. ausserdem fangen dann alle mit doping an.



Wenn du dich da mal nicht in dem Punkt Profilevel täuschst.
Kuck dir die Weltelite an, da fahren fast alle mind. 8-10 Jahre und trainieren täglich um die 4 Stunden.
Machen dann noch oft Zusatztraining (z.B. Studio).
Schau dir mal nen Worldcup an, dann denkst glaube ich anders.


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Juni 2005)

der Ninja Rahmen wiegt übrigens 2300g. Steuerrohr 110mm, Steuerrohr, Preis 488 Euro


----------



## Fabi (17. Juni 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> klar, deswegen fahren ja auch so viele FFW, weils tot ist...nee echt gut aufgepasst......aba hey du musst es ja wissen



Und ob ich ES weiß.
Krasser wissen kann man's gar nicht.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (17. Juni 2005)

Hmmm du kommst aus Riesa... Haste schonma die TV Bullen von Ärger im Revier gesehen ?


----------



## Fabi (17. Juni 2005)

Bullen wissen ES nicht.


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Juni 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt. 20000 is echt nichts... das kann sich jeder leisten! und die 1000-3000 euro, welche meißtens pro wettkampfjahr draufgehen ist auch nen klacks!
> ..........
> 
> und zu deiner absolut einleuchtenen dopingthese lass ich jetzt mal lieber nichts ab, dass ist nämlich totaler schwachsinn.



das mit dem doping war eigentlich als witz gedacht.  hab ich jetzt der weltelite fehlende professionalität und doping unterstellt? tut mir echt leid.  

ich wollte nur sagen dass es als letztes am geld scheitert wenn man profiweltklassetrialer werden will. ich bin nicht der meinung das sich die sportart nicht in der breiten öffentlichkeit durchsetzt weil die räder so "teuer" sind.
und mit freaklevel meine ich dass beim trial nicht alles so profimässig verbandsmässig durchorganisiert ist wie bei anderen sportarten. ich fand schon snowboarden in olympia fehl am platz. ich find das passt einfach nicht.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Juni 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte nur sagen dass es als letztes am geld scheitert wenn man profiweltklassetrialer werden will. .


tut mir leid aber wenn du dich mal mit nen paar weltklassefahrern wie z.B. dem kenny oder sonst wem unterhalten hast, müsstest du wissen, das die weder bikes, fahrten noch ihre playstations selber zahlen müssen...wenn sie nicht sogar ne menge an geld, für siege wie beim wc, dazu bekommen. klar kann man davon nicht leben (zumindest hier in d) aber teuerer wird es für die "profiweltklassetrialer" nicht gerade. 
finanzieren müssen die fahrer trotzdem! ne menge zeit zum trainieren.........


----------



## Xmut Zadar (17. Juni 2005)

u.a. beim jan


































Projected retail price is £459, with geometry as follows:

- 1100mm wheelbase
- +60mm BB rise
- 375mm chainstays
- U6 aluminium construction

Other features include CNC machined dropouts, and top and bottom yokes.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (18. Juni 2005)

Absolute Rakete, flacher gehts wohl kaum noch!


----------



## stu (18. Juni 2005)

@rainer

Moin,
dass es als letztes am Geld scheitert, Profi zu werden (fast egal in welcher Sportart) is ja wohl n witz. Das könnte man sagen, wenn man schon in einer entsprechenden Situation war und diese Erfahrung gemacht hätte. Ich glaube nicht, dass dies bei dir der Fall ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es so gut wie immer am Geld scheitert. Mit 20000  würde man übrigens im Motorradtrial ein Jahr lange klarkommen, mit dem Sportgerät der Weltelite. Wahrscheinlich auch im Motocross oder Enduro (ich geh mal davon aus, dass mit Trial nur Fahrradtrial gemeint ist). Komm ma klar und denk etwas nach bevor de irgendwelche unüberlegten Vermutungen zum besten gibst.

gruß, der stu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (18. Juni 2005)

ah, dann klärt mich mal richtig auf. kann man es wirklich als armer durchschnitts deutschlandsbürger nicht in die weltelite schaffen weil trialprofi sein so teuer ist? oder wie ist das?
was kostet eine saison trialprofiliga wenn ich so schlecht bin dass ich alles selbst bezahlen muss. ich kann ja dann abwägen ob ichs mir leisten könnt bzw ob ich das mal meinem sohn finanzieren könnte oder ob es in zweiter linie auch an meinem budged scheitert.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (18. Juni 2005)

Ohne Sponsoren würds sich wahrscheinlich kaum einer auf Dauer leisten können.


----------



## stu (18. Juni 2005)

Das Problem is natürlich nicht, dass man sich kein anständiges Bike leisten kann. Aber um richtig abzugehen braucht man einfach richtig viel Zeit, und die bezahlt dir niemand. Trainieren kostet zwar nix, aber ich denke, dass sich das ein normaler Arbeitnehmer trotzdem nicht leisten kann, weil der einfach nicht die Zeit dafür hat und abgesehen davon auch zu alt ist. Man sollte so früh wie möglich beginnen, am besten mit 10 oder so (wg. Muskelaufbau, Bewegungsabläufen und so), was ein hohes Engagement der Eltern voraussetzt, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Außerdem muss man zu Wettbewerben fahren, was in D vielleicht noch erschwinglich ist, aber kreuz und quer durch Europa oder gar die ganze Welt zu tingeln, wird auf die Dauer auch etwas teuer, von Ersatzteilen, Wohnen, Futter und alles drumherum ganz zu schweigen. Und das is natürlich noch lange nicht alles, jetzt alles aufzuschreiben was mir einfällt wär aber zu viel des Guten. Also braucht man nen Sponsor, der zumindest in D nicht ganz so leicht zu finden ist.
Ich denke (Trial-)Profiwerden und -sein ist ein Vollzeitjob, da sollte eigentlich alles andere in den Hintergrund treten. Nicht umsonst sind die Ganzen Weltelite-Sportler als Kinder in speziellen Schulen (z.B. Rennrad) und später bei der Bundeswehr. So ähnlich muss das auch beim Trial laufen, auch wenn es in dem Fall keine speziellen Schulen gibt, aber da gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten.

gruß, stu


----------



## konrad (18. Juni 2005)

Tecilla-Sports kann jetzt wieder rb-design bremshebel liefern!


----------



## tinitram (18. Juni 2005)

nettes design







Beschreibung:
http://tartybikes.co.uk/products.php?product=frames


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Juni 2005)

Ich erkenn den Sinn hinter der Konstruktion nicht.
Anders zu sein nur um "anders zu sein" find ich unsinnig.


----------



## isah (18. Juni 2005)

> Ich erkenn den Sinn hinter der Konstruktion nicht.



schaut geil aus


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. Juni 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> Tecilla-Sports kann jetzt wieder rb-design bremshebel liefern!


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNDLICH!!!
ich warte schon 3 verfukcte monate!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Juni 2005)

boah so viele geile rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (20. Juni 2005)

kA ob das schon gepostet wurde, neuen montys:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=13731





http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1874&stc=1

das 26" sieht soo geil aus


----------



## trialsrider (20. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das 26" sieht soo geil aus



 :kotz: Scheibenbremse hinten!!!! :kotz:


----------



## kochikoch (20. Juni 2005)

was ist an der hinteren scheibe so schlimm? wenn der rahmen hält passt es doch oder?


----------



## AcaPulco (20. Juni 2005)

Werden ja langsam tiefer die Monty 26"er. Gefällt mir aber net. 

Kumpel hat erzählt er is mal scheibe gefahren und durch das Spiel, welches die Scheibenbremsklötze haben, was auf 26" dann doch beträchtliche ausmasse hat kommt einem das Ganze aufm Hinterrad sehr schwammig vor. Ne HS33 machste zu und da bewegt sich nixmehr. Bei ner Scheibe haben die Klötze immer noch Spiel. Ich bin schon viele Scheibenbremsen gefahren, ich kann das bestätigen.

Also ich würds net machen. Ich würd bei HS33 bleiben. Und sehr schön find ich den Rahmen auch net, obwohl mir alle mir alle Montys net gefallen.


----------



## trialsrider (20. Juni 2005)

Also mir gefallen die Montys auch net so Hammer das mit dem Knick wo ein Sattel bei nem normale Rad wäre sieht einfach Kacke aus! (find ich)

Ausserdem stört ne Scheibe einfach wenn man Sidehop macht und den verpatzt tierisch hätte nicht so lust immer ne neue Scheibe zu kaufen wenn se hin ist!  

Also ich würde auch HS33 oder V-Brakes empfehlen!


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juni 2005)

ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt...man sieht doch genau das da auch hs33 aufnahmen sind...also es zwingt euch ja keiner dazu mit scheibe zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. Juni 2005)

@Henrik...ähm kurze frage du hast doch schon 2 RB Hebel..??


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. Juni 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @Henrik...ähm kurze frage du hast doch schon 2 RB Hebel..??


ja. ich musste den hinteren einschicken weil er kaputt war....und musste jetzt meggaaaaaaaa lange warten. mal gucken wann er ankommt.


----------



## Levelboss (20. Juni 2005)

Ashton 20"


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juni 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ashton 20"



old stuff   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135196

aber die bilder gehn nicht mehr


----------



## trialsrider (21. Juni 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ashton 20"




 Schei$$e Verdammte!!! 
Der Felix hat ein 20" gefunden was ich schön finde!
Deshalb hat er es nochmal gepostet! *in schutz nehm!*   
Das sieht echt fein aus!


----------



## isah (21. Juni 2005)

mich fürn monty ankacken und dann sonen hässliches bike schön finden   

(und was das rote ding soll weiss ich bis heute nicht...)


----------



## trialsrider (21. Juni 2005)

@isah: hey will dich doch nur vor schlimmen sachen bewahren!
Du hast doch ein Hammer bike das Pitbull ist doch geil oder??  
Ich finds schön!


----------



## isah (21. Juni 2005)

ist schon schön, das monty wär auch zu kurz aber irgendwie gefällt es mir trotzdem..

b2t:








> robuster Rock Ring für Echo Kurbeln mit Schraubgewinde. Durchmesser 85mm für Ritzel bis 18 Z. *Stärke 8mm*. Farbe schwarz.



bei www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Lanoss (22. Juni 2005)

Farbe schwarz!!!! ECHT!!   Danke!


----------



## AcaPulco (23. Juni 2005)

Nen Rockring kann ich euch auch Fräsen lassen. Auch 8mm stark. 
Für 20. Ich werd ma n Bild reinmachen. 

Aber nur für Frontfreilauf. Wer irgendeinen Special will, soll sich mal per PM melden. Gegen Aufpreis mach ich auch Wunschdesigns. 
Wenns jemand interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Juni 2005)

word!
Ich wäre an einem custom RR interessiert.
Kannst du da auch richtig Muster reinmachen?


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juni 2005)

kauf dir für die 20 euro lieber mal ne Pimoverlängerung


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Juni 2005)

Kannst du mir eine empfehlen? Ich mein du hast ja viel Erfahrung mit sowas


----------



## tobsen (24. Juni 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir für die 20 euro lieber mal ne Pimoverlängerung


lol

hab endlich mal n internetcafe gefunden  

gruesse aus Suedamerika...


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2005)

yea man servus 

steck n Gruss mit rein, dass wär sehr fein.


----------



## tobsen (24. Juni 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> yea man servus
> 
> steck n Gruss mit rein, dass wär sehr fein.



lol

hier gibts echt viele señoritas    

mehr dazu spaeter...   

Der BananaJoe


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. Juni 2005)

hab ich grad durch zufall beim googlen gefunden: "ben savage signature edition"









> Ben Savage is the undisputed top competition rider in the UK at the moment. His completiton of the Addingham round of the British championships for 7 dabs, a mere fraction of the next best rider's score, shows he is the UKs best hope for the BIU world championships later this month. And what better way to mount his challenge than with a custom tweaked bike?
> 
> The bike Ben will use for the remainder of the summer differs from the standard Levelboss 20 in a number of areas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Schevron (27. Juni 2005)

schaut doch net schlecht aus. nix besonderes aber ok.
Allerdings sieht die kette bißl schlaff aus. würd ich noch bißl spannen


----------



## Monty98 (27. Juni 2005)

für die dies 05er python schon immer mit schutzplatte wollten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. Juni 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> für die dies 05er python schon immer mit schutzplatte wollten



jaa toll, das finde ich irgendwie voooooooll lächerlich.

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. Juni 2005)

Gefällt mir, was is das fürn Modell ? Das neue T-Mag ?


----------



## Monty98 (27. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir, was is das fürn Modell ? Das neue T-Mag ?



ich hab da keine ahnung...kann mich nur erinnern das onza einmal 3 oder 4 prototyp rahmen gleichzeitig veröffentlicht hat..vielleicht is der hier wieder nur so eine spielerei.

mehr zu dem thema unter:
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=56923

und ich finde das des ding sau-edel aussieht. allein weil ich die platten da ein weging feiner aussehend finde. und der onza-typische integrierte steuersatz sieht auch geil aus. und wie ich onza kenne wird der rahmen sicher net so teuer wie ein zoo!


----------



## Scrat (27. Juni 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> jaa toll, das finde ich irgendwie voooooooll lächerlich.
> 
> Jan



Warum?

Ich persönlich würde kein 20" ohne Schutzplatte wollen - ich glaube nicht, daß man auf dem Ring so sicher steht wie auf der Platte.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## AcaPulco (27. Juni 2005)

Aufm 26"er hat man auch nur den ring. Warum kommen 26" Fahrer damit aus?

Ne Schutzplatte is nur Faulheit die balance zu halten


----------



## Scrat (27. Juni 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Aufm 26"er hat man auch nur den ring. Warum kommen 26" Fahrer damit aus?
> 
> Ne Schutzplatte is nur Faulheit die balance zu halten



Ja ok, da hast Du auch wieder recht.

Aber es ist nicht immer Faulheit - bei mir ist es eher Unfähigkeit 

Servus, Thomas (und jetzt wieder back to topic, hat jemand noch was neues?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (28. Juni 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ok, da hast Du auch wieder recht.
> 
> Aber es ist nicht immer Faulheit - bei mir ist es eher Unfähigkeit
> 
> Servus, Thomas (und jetzt wieder back to topic, hat jemand noch was neues?)



Ich kanns auch nicht. Deshalb: entweder ganz oder garnet. Halb geschafft gibs net.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. Juni 2005)

ich kann mich noch an einen andreas navrade erinnern der damals seinen bashguard an seinem 01er monty bei der DM abschraubte: "benutzen darf ich den eh nicht, wieso dann das gewicht mitschleppen"


----------



## Scrat (28. Juni 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich noch an einen andreas navrade erinnern der damals seinen bashguard an seinem 01er monty bei der DM abschraubte: "benutzen darf ich den eh nicht, wieso dann das gewicht mitschleppen"





Na, wo er recht hat, hat er recht 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Monty98 (29. Juni 2005)

hab ich auf biketrial-germany gesehn:






BTP 0021 Lenker BT (Benito Ros)

für alle Trial Bikes Alu Klemmung 31,8 mm Breite 680 mm Gewicht 270 gr. rot elox.


----------



## Reini (30. Juni 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Werden ja langsam tiefer die Monty 26"er. Gefällt mir aber net.
> 
> Kumpel hat erzählt er is mal scheibe gefahren und durch das Spiel, welches die Scheibenbremsklötze haben, was auf 26" dann doch beträchtliche ausmasse hat kommt einem das Ganze aufm Hinterrad sehr schwammig vor. Ne HS33 machste zu und da bewegt sich nixmehr. Bei ner Scheibe haben die Klötze immer noch Spiel. Ich bin schon viele Scheibenbremsen gefahren, ich kann das bestätigen.
> 
> Also ich würds net machen. Ich würd bei HS33 bleiben. Und sehr schön find ich den Rahmen auch net, obwohl mir alle mir alle Montys net gefallen.


War jetzt schon länger nimmer im Forum, ....

Aber bist du diese Kombi schon einmal selber gefahren ?
Ich fahre hinten eine Hope Mini (185)und die packt auch zu(bei 0,1t) und Spiel eigentlich NULL

mfg
Reini


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Juli 2005)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/pics/giaco.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=13976

Neuer Coustellier Rahmen


----------



## trialsrider (2. Juli 2005)

VERDAMMT SIEHT DAS GEIL AUS!!!!   

Gefällt mir !RICHTIG! Gut!


----------



## sensiminded (2. Juli 2005)

jawoll, die optik ist verdammt geil


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Juli 2005)

Sieht so bullig aus aufm 2ten Bild im Forum. Ansonsten schick!


----------



## Berliner Team T (3. Juli 2005)

sagt mal kennt einer von euch schon den 
BT Ninja??

 Product description: BT Ninja 365 1100 

CLICK TO ENLARGE
A brand new concept from Bt bike. 

365mm chainstay length?? 

Yes it's possible and it's been done, to give the unltimate control on the backwheel. 

365 chainstays 
1100 length 
+20mm BB rise 
4-bolt magura mount only 
Silver finish 

The Bottom backet length is 100mm and 145mm axle length is required. 

Selectbikes are offering the frame with a great quality FSA Bottom bracket ISIS 100mmx148mm axle with every BT ninja frame. 

More Pictures go to: 

www.btbike.com 

Note: You cannot use a front freewheel with this frame only 18t or smaller chainring. We reccommend the BT or echo cranks in ISIS with an 18t cog to be used with this frame.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi_trial (6. Juli 2005)

Neues 20" von Koxx

Das neue Vinco Promodel in 20" ausführung. Und mit Scheibenbremse hinten!

http://www.espacetrial.com/demos-compets/tryalltour05-troyes/troyes/troyes10.jpg

greets sebi


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. Juli 2005)

echt derbst geil


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juli 2005)

MONSTERBOY


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (6. Juli 2005)

machts koxx mal wieder monty, megamo und den fatpipes nach?
bin mal gespannt wie der haufen live aussieht.

 
sebo


----------



## noonnet (6. Juli 2005)

dieses monsterboy ist ja zuuuu edel   

postet die bilder, falls ihr neue findet !!


----------



## Benzman22 (6. Juli 2005)

da ist sie ja wieder die feindschaft der schatthausener gegen koxx , hab schon viel davon gehört........ im übrigen sieht der rahmen überhauptnicht wie ein monty oder fatpipe aus,  


PS: ich glaube ich komm nächstem Mittwoch mal zu euch trainieren, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.

mfg BAstian


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Juli 2005)

sebi_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Neues 20" von Koxx
> 
> Das neue Vinco Promodel in 20" ausführung. Und mit Scheibenbremse hinten!
> 
> ...



boa geil!!!!  ich glaub, ich werde doch auf koxx umsteigen!!! viel zu geil das gerät!!   

Jan


----------



## tommytrialer (6. Juli 2005)

http://www.gillesbalance.com/
zur zeit offline

kannte die hp bis jetzt aber noch nicht


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Juli 2005)

Die Koxxer bekommen nun alle ihre eigene Seite. Zu sehen unter: http://www.worldofk.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (7. Juli 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Koxxer bekommen nun alle ihre eigene Seite. Zu sehen unter: http://www.worldofk.com/



kanns sein, dass die grad unendlich viel kohle in ihr erscheinungsbild/corporate identity gepustet haben?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. Juli 2005)

sebi_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Neues 20" von Koxx
> 
> Das neue Vinco Promodel in 20" ausführung. Und mit Scheibenbremse hinten!
> 
> ...



könnte mich dann mal jemand informieren, wenn aus dem promodel mehr wird? oda wird es dann das ding auf jedenfall zu kaufen geben? und wie siehts aus mit nen paar technischen details?

Jan


----------



## Montytrial (7. Juli 2005)

Auch neu und huebsch: http://www.espacetrial.com/demos-compets/tryalltour05-troyes/troyes/troyes09.jpg (von Koxx)


----------



## Benjy (7. Juli 2005)

Montytrial schrieb:
			
		

> Auch neu und huebsch: http://www.espacetrial.com/demos-compets/tryalltour05-troyes/troyes/troyes09.jpg (von Koxx)


isses nich ein einfaches xtp nur mit lackierung?


----------



## hektor (7. Juli 2005)

sieht für mich auch so aus!


----------



## isah (7. Juli 2005)

> bikes should be available this fall...
> Vincent's ProModel XTP with +45mm BB, probably as a complete bike only
> The new 26" Vinco ProModel in 2 sizes, as well as 2 20" Vincos...
> Looks promising..



---> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=14099&page=2&pp=25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montytrial (7. Juli 2005)

Neues Kot














Mehr auf http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10528


----------



## Berliner Team T (7. Juli 2005)

Montytrial schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Kot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ähm    is schon bisschen her das der rahmen rausgekommen siehe datum  september 2004


----------



## Montytrial (8. Juli 2005)

Upssssss, na ja was solls war nen aktueller thread auf observedtrials also dachte ich waere neu ^^


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. Juli 2005)

*rahmen GU 26"*








			
				trialmarkt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Super flacher Aluminium Trialrahmen mit kurzen Kettenstreben und sehr hohes Tretlager für optimale Handlichkeit und sicheres Gefühl auf dem Hinterad. Durch hochwertige Verarbeitung und stabile Rahmenkonstruktion sehr verwindungssteif. Magura 4-Punkt Aufnahme. Kettenstreben 375mm. Tretlager 68mm (+60mm über Achse). Gewicht 2,10 Kg.



radstand 1075mm oder 1100mm, preis 695


*try all oversize lenker gerade*








			
				trialmarkt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aluminium Lenker gerade mit breiter 31,8mm Klemmung. Breite 74cm. Farbe schwarz.



preis 65


*try all oversize lenker riser*








			
				trialmarkt.de schrieb:
			
		

> nach oben gezogener Aluminium Lenker mit breiter 31,8mm Klemmung. Breite 70cm, Gewicht 260gr. Farbe schwarz.



preis 65


*handschuhe suga*








			
				trialmarkt.de schrieb:
			
		

> sehr leichte, luftige Handschuhe mit dünner Griff-Fläche. Klettverschluß. In 2 Größen erhältlich.



größen s/m und l/xl, preis 22



der try all riser gefällt mir gut, aba die 70cm sind bissl wenig wie ich finde.


----------



## Monty98 (12. Juli 2005)

06'er Pitbull


----------



## florianwagner (15. Juli 2005)

ich hab grad gesehen, dass es den rahmen bald auch beim trialmarkt zu kaufen gibt


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Juli 2005)

hey Marko, 

weisst du die Steuerrohrlänge und wann du den Rahmen bekommen wirst?


----------



## tommytrialer (18. Juli 2005)

http://selectbikes.com/shop/description.php?prodid=156

kennt jemand die schuhe


----------



## Fabi (18. Juli 2005)

Der CLS trägt die, deswegen müssen sich alle diese Schuhe kaufen. Alle.


----------



## funky^jAY (18. Juli 2005)

bin noch nie son trial schuh gefahren, und kann deswegen nix zur sohle sagen.

aber wieso müssen alle trial schuhe so dermaßen ******* aussehen??
und naja...preiswert sind so latschen ja auch nich wirklich. ich denk jeder skater schuh mit entsprechend profilierter sohle tuts auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (18. Juli 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> bin noch nie son trial schuh gefahren, und kann deswegen nix zur sohle sagen.
> 
> aber wieso müssen alle trial schuhe so dermaßen ******* aussehen??
> und naja...preiswert sind so latschen ja auch nich wirklich. ich denk jeder skater schuh mit entsprechend profilierter sohle tuts auch





Weil alle guten Trialer ebenfalls dermaßen ******* aussehen, und die Schuhe ja zum Image passen müssen.   

(Ich entschuldige mich bei allen, die sich für gute Trialer halten und noch mehr bei denjenigen, die von anderen für gute Trialer gehlaten werden.)


----------



## funky^jAY (18. Juli 2005)

ok...auf die antwort hätte ich auch selber kommen können


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juli 2005)

gab schon n paar Detailbilder vom neuen Vinco 26" Rahmen, hier mal ein Bild vom Komplettbike.


----------



## florianwagner (29. Juli 2005)

gesehn auf der try all homepage...

möcht nicht wissen was das wieder kostet....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Juli 2005)

schaltwerk braucht doch eh kein mensch, und jetzt bitte nicht mit Wettbewerb ankommen.
Wie oft fährt man bitte Wettbewerbe mit? Alle 3 Monate wenns hoch kommt eher weniger


----------



## Fabi (29. Juli 2005)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das gute alte Schaltwerk uns noch vor der schlimmsten möglichen Revolution im MTB-Trial bewahrt.


----------



## trialsrider (29. Juli 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass das gute alte Schaltwerk uns noch vor der schlimmsten möglichen Revolution im MTB-Trial bewahrt.




Recht er haben! Schaltwerk zu fahren wichtig sein in Zeiten wie diesen!


----------



## florianwagner (29. Juli 2005)

> trialsrider
> Recht er haben! Schaltwerk zu fahren wichtig sein in Zeiten wie diesen!



schamrri wech mit dem dreck, ich will 26" mit bmx nabe


----------



## kochikoch (29. Juli 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> schamrri wech mit dem dreck, ich will 26" mit bmx nabe



und auch das hr vom bmx?  sieht dann aber sicher komisch aus oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2005)

Bzgl. des Tryall Schaltwerks aus Titan... was übrigens 330 EURO  kostet..   

Also im französischen Trialforum soll ja des Gerücht umgehen, dass es eine special Edition vom xtp geben wird, mit lauter Titanteilen... wer kauft sowas? tryall und koxx is eh schon derb überteuert..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Juli 2005)

ach
singlespeed mit bmx nabe oder horizotalen ausfallenden is nicht nötig.
Das einzige was die machen müssten wäre dropouts mit entsprechen stabilem schaltaugen zu bauen so das man sich nen kettenspanner montieren kann der auch auch mal nen Schlag überlebt.
Mehr nich, einfach speziell stabiles ausfallenden Design mit etsprechemd stabilem Schaultauge (integriert oder auch separat)



			
				ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. des Tryall Schaltwerks aus Titan... was übrigens 330 EURO  kostet..



LOL das können die sich zusammen mit ihrer 260 tryall Hope disc und der tryall 230 Starrnabe in den Arsch schieben


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juli 2005)

schaltwerk stinkt.
man sollte das machen wie beim 20"


----------



## florianwagner (29. Juli 2005)

> TrialsMax  	schaltwerk stinkt.
> man sollte das machen wie beim 20"



yeah, word up...


----------



## kochikoch (29. Juli 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt wo ist die relation?


----------



## Lanoss (30. Juli 2005)

Hey solche Teile muß es auch geben wo soll ich sonst hin mit meinem Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (30. Juli 2005)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Hey solche Teile muß es auch geben wo soll ich sonst hin mit meinem Geld




Stimmt wohin damit  Wenn nicht in deinen Bruder investieren!  
GEIL! Und schwups liegt das TryAll schaltwerk vor mir!


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. August 2005)

White Eno ...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (10. August 2005)

die gelben felgen sind ja mal richtig hässlich :kotz: !!!!!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (10. August 2005)

Hässliche Farbkombi sieht aus wie Lego


----------



## Jim Space (10. August 2005)

Kommt vielleicht ein bisschen spät, aber zu nach hinten offen ausfallenden:
Die Firma Pulcro (www.pulcro.de, macht einen schönen Trial Stahlrahmen) macht auf Wunsch solche Ausfallenden. Ich habe das leider auch erst zu spät erfahren! Ich denke andere kleinere Schmieden machen das wohl auch!
Aber wer fährt noch Rahmen von kleineren Schmieden!


----------



## ecols (10. August 2005)

Zur Farbgestaltung:

Der Vincent hat wohl gestalterisch kein so glückliches Händchen..
Wenn ich da ans KOXX Saint Blaise denke..


----------



## rusty84 (11. August 2005)

find die farbwahl cool und es fällt halt auch auf und genau das wollen die jungs doch...
außerde erinnert der style sehr an valentino rossi sein motorrad- sagt auch vincent sein dad!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. August 2005)

mir gefallen die neuen gelben felgen eigentlich auch ganz gut,haben was von den deemax von mavic und die sehen richtig porno aus...nur der neue helm vom vince sieht für meinen geschmack richtig schei§$e aus,aber jedem das seine,is ja klar...


----------



## kingpin18 (16. August 2005)

Servus

ich habe die ultimative Bremse gefunden.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. August 2005)

des is dann die passende Bremse zum 330 Euro Tryall Schaltwerk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (17. August 2005)

könnte ja schon ganz net sein, aber sieht mir gewichtsmäßig so nach gustav M bereich aus

vor allem ->Downhillgeeignet, sagt ja schon alles übers gewicht


----------



## konrad (18. August 2005)

kennt hier schon diesen shop-da gibts die hope-trial bremse:hier


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. August 2005)

nein, kannten wir nicht. aba danke für den hinweis


----------



## V!RUS (19. August 2005)

Jonny Menkakow hat mich darauf hingewiesen, folgendes hier zu posten:






das ist dann wohl das neue univega, dass, was für ein wunder, sehr dem XTP ähnelt...

Komponenten:

RAHMEN: 20" Tacoma Alloy 7005 PG Reinforced Trial Custom Short Version
RAHMENHÖHEN:
GABEL: Univega Mega Fork 31.8 Blade
FEDERBEIN:
SCHALTUNG/SCHALTWERK:
UMWERFER:
SCHALTHEBEL:
ZAHNKRANZ: Li Dai LMA-7 1/2 X 1/8 Reinforced X 13T
TRETLAGER:White Industry Eno Green 18T
KETTE: KMC-710
INNENLAGER: KC
ÜBERSETZUNG:
LENKER: Ken Chang Trail 660 mm
VORBAU: Ken Chang
STEUERSATZ: FSA Orbit
SATTEL:
SATTELSTÜTZE:
BREMSEN: front: Magura Louise Freeride Disc 180 mm; rear: Magura HS 33
BREMSHEBEL: Magura Louise / HS33
NABEN: vorn:Keng Min Disc-F, hinten: Keng Min K118 Old 116 mm
FELGE: Alex DM-24/DX-32
BEREIFUNG: front: CST M143-1 20 X 2.0; rear: CST M143 20 X 2.5
SCHUTZBLECH:
PEDALE: VP-458A
FARBE: air jet
Ausstattungsänderungen vorbehalten.

laut der "preiskategorie" von Univega online wird das gute stück über 1800euronen kosten.

was sagt ihr dazu?


V!RUS


----------



## ecols (20. August 2005)

Material                7005+7020 Aircraftalu
Steuerrohr            120 mm; 11/8"
Lenkkopfwinkel       69° oder nach Wunsch
Hinterbau              395 mm
Innenlagergehäuse  73 mm
Sattelstützenmaß   30.0 mm
Gewicht                ab 1800g 
Radstand/Oberrohr  1090/530 1120/550 1140/570
Preis                     777,- ? 
variable Dropouts    199,- ?


----------



## trialsrider (20. August 2005)

Wozu isn die komische Stange da die da noch so weit über das Oberrohr geht?   

Was soll das Ding hier?


----------



## V!RUS (20. August 2005)

da mag ich lieber das univega.  

nein, jetzt mal ehrlich, was haltet ihr von dem univega "rammler" (ja steht auf dem rahmen...)?

ich hab noch nichts darüber gehört und es soll ja nach der preiskategorie auch über 1800 kosten. also mehr als das XTP.

eigentlich müsste marco doch was dazu sagen, der fährt doch für univega!?


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. August 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> da mag ich lieber das univega.
> 
> nein, jetzt mal ehrlich, was haltet ihr von dem univega "rammler" (ja steht auf dem rahmen...)?



Steht da nich viel eher Trammler drauf??


----------



## Benzman22 (21. August 2005)

wer den alutec schrott will kann sich bei mir melden hab noch einen ur alutec trial frame im keller hängen mit ca 120 rissen und 300 löchern.  dieser firma trau ich nicht mehr.  

ps: dat ding is pott hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. August 2005)

alutech is doch keine schrott firma oder wat? und der rahmen da oben is doch ok. hat halt nur ne übelst lange sattelstütze...


----------



## Schlingsi (21. August 2005)

wann soll das denn erhältlich sein?


----------



## sensiminded (21. August 2005)

ist zwar sicher nix neues, aber hab mir das mal zugelegt, weil das orginale am vinco schon breit ist!!! mal sehen wie lange es hält-hat vielleicht jemand erfahrung??

Sram 15T


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. August 2005)

Jo, frag mal den Mietschorek, der hat das Teil bei nem Backwheelhop zertreten,klang übel. Zum Glück war das bei einer harmlosen Aktion. Das Teil hat es an den Löchern einfach zerissen.


----------



## kochikoch (22. August 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar sicher nix neues, aber hab mir das mal zugelegt, weil das orginale am vinco schon breit ist!!! mal sehen wie lange es hält-hat vielleicht jemand erfahrung??
> 
> Sram 15T



hi alex,
also ich kann nur sagen dein doppelschlingen teppich ist so ziemlich der rubosteste und belastbarste, wird auch immer in ferien wohnungen verlegt, weil die preisleistung einfach passt


----------



## sensiminded (22. August 2005)

ne, der is so richtig geil aufm balkon-wenigstens nicht grün! balkon ist so bissel meine werkstatt-sogar mit doppelschlinge!  


was könntn ihr für ritzel(die es auch einzeln gibt) für meine kasette empfehlen? eigentlich brauch ich ja nur das 15er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. August 2005)

@ zeulenmindedrodasensi

wenns dir egal is, dass sich des Ritzel reinfrisst, dann nimm doch einfach n Shimano.. 

Wenn du was breites suchst, dann nimm des hier http://www.redtagman.com/images/DarrelD/cog3.jpg

Gibts hier http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=17326&cat=0&page=2

nich ganz billig, aber frisst sich wenigstens nich rein..


----------



## Marko (23. August 2005)

Neues 221 TI Full disc monty und erklärung von canas und comas, warum disc hinten beser ist. (habe punkt 5 nicht kapiert...  ) 

New 221 TI Full Disc 2006 25/07/2005 
Already is for sale the new Monty´s machine, the legendary 221 TI Full Disc, now with rear disc brake and new design improved, that becomes the best BikeTrial bicycle of every time. It thought and built to gain. Try it now! It is presented in finished tricolor: red, black, white, and in the already classical one scrothchbrite



2006 IMPROVEMENTS

- Frame: Upgrated frame design
- New rear drop disc
- Rear brake: Magura Marta SL Dia.160mm
- Brake pads: New design & composite
- Fork: New disc drop
- Tires: New biketrial composite 
New rear size 19x2.6 
- Decals: Water type decals



Cesar Cañas and Dani Comas explained to us the 10 improvements that suppose the disc brake, compared with the hydraulic, before and behind.

1- Equal weight than the hydraulic rim brake system . 

2- No longer does that noise that we used to, but that it turn ed out to be unpleasant and uncomfortable. 

3- No necessary to scratch the rims in case of raining or to put tar on them in case of dry ground. . Only should you catch the bike and train! 

4- We have not to deflate the wheel to change a camera or etc .. 

5- The main characteristic that they tell us is : with the hydraulic brake system , when you jumped to the climb of a rock and if you did not arrive, the wheel rotated and remained far away and no longer recovered the right position, with the rear disc brake system if you do not arrive, you can recover the right position just at the edge of the rock . This point is very important . 

6- No more brake shoes movement. 

7- You can descend a slope without having to get out of the bike. 

8- With the hydraulic rim brakes, when one had to tauten the brakes, at times , the rim approached more to one side of the bombin, right or left . Always a big annoyance 

9- With the hydraulic brake system , if the rim received a blow , automatically, the breaking performance changed . It is evident that it does not happen with the disc brake system . 

10- The disc brake performance is very progressive and precise compared to the hydraulic brake one which is irregular and too abrupt. 

They also told us that once you test the disc brake system no longer you want to return to the hydraulic brakes.


SPECIFICATIONS

-Frame: Monty 7005-T6. Tri-butted. Tig Plus. Shock absorbing. Concave design.
-Fork: Monty 6061-T6. Disc drop. Cr.Moly hollowed sleeve. Blade gussets.
-Head set: FSA. Semi-integrated. 7075 alloy cups. Seal contact bearings.
-Stem: Monty 6061-T6. L150mm. 26/ degree, Bar bore 31.8mm. Carbon fiber
-Handlebar: Monty 7075-T6. Tri-butted. L680mm. O.D.31.8mm. 10/back. 11/up
-Brakes: Magura Marta SL (F & R). Hydraulic system. Dia 160mm. Dual piston.
-BB Parts: FSA. ISIS type. Oversize Cr.Moly spindle. Aluminium cups. L124mm
-Cranks: Monty 7075-T6. ISIS type. Cold forged. L158mm. 1.37x24T thread.
-Freewheel: Shimano 18T. C.P. finish.
-Skiplate: Monty 6061. Eagle Claw patent pending.
-Rims: Monty 6061-T5. Front 20-32H. Rear 19-36H. Double wall. Titanium.
-Tires: Monty special BikeTrial composite. Front 20x2.0. Rear 20x2.6.


----------



## Marko (23. August 2005)

6- No more brake shoes movement. ???

7- You can descend a slope without having to get out of the bike. ???


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. August 2005)

> 6- No more brake shoes movement. ???



Die beläge die normalwerweise immeroch minimal spiel haben und rumwacklen wenn man die Bremse zieht... das soll weg sein


----------



## hopmonkey (23. August 2005)

> 7- You can descend a slope without having to get out of the bike. ???



wenns ma steil bergab geht zum spot, grad frisch bitum auf der felge oder gut geflext is, lärmt dosiertes bremsen extrem oder du schmirgelst dir die halben beläge runter, da du ja nich blockieren willst.
Hier in stuttgart stieg ich da schonma kurz vom rad, ansonsten reicht die frontDisc, um keine kamikaze abfahrt in der stadt zu starten.

Denk mal dasse das meine, kanns jedenfalls gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## ecols (23. August 2005)

> 5- The main characteristic that they tell us is : with the hydraulic brake system , when you jumped to the climb of a rock and if you did not arrive, the wheel rotated and remained far away and no longer recovered the right position, with the rear disc brake system if you do not arrive, you can recover the right position just at the edge of the rock . This point is very important.




Wenn du knapp an ne Kante springst mit blockierter Disc fällt logischerweise dein ganzes Gewicht in die Scheibe wodurch die extrem flext.. Wenn du dich dran gewöhnt hast und geschickt bist kannst du die Energie die darin schlummert nutzen um dich nochmal hoch zu katapultieren, oder das Rad unter dir "durchschnippen" zu lassen ohne dass du deinen Körper benutzt.

So hätte ich das jetzt verstanden. Klingt auch logisch..


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. August 2005)

Gehört der Text nicht in Kochikoch Thread ?


----------



## trialsrider (23. August 2005)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt! aber ich glaube der meint das ernst!


----------



## kochikoch (23. August 2005)

klingt mir mehr wie superman, einmal abspringen egal ob mit anlauf oder nicht und dann rund um die welt fliegen


----------



## sensiminded (23. August 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> @ zeulenmindedrodasensi
> 
> wenns dir egal is, dass sich des Ritzel reinfrisst, dann nimm doch einfach n Shimano..
> 
> ...



also reingefressen haben sich die ritzel bereits leicht-is voll mies!
das obige ritzel ist aber nur für single speed geeignet, oder? in usa bestellen macht dat teil auch sicher noch dazu doppelt so teuer, hast du dort schon bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (23. August 2005)

ne des kannst schon schalten.. mit Gewalt geht alles.. Is nur minimal breiter als n normales Shimano Schaltritzel..

jo des wird bissl teuer, wenn mans aus USA bestellt.. ich hab da aber n Deal am Wickel, mit nem Ami, der Ende September glaub ich nach Stuttgart kommt und mir son Ding mitbringt. Also wenn du auch eins willst, sag Bescheid.

Chris


----------



## sensiminded (23. August 2005)

lässt du auch noch die restlichen ritzel von der kasette drauf, oder fährst single speed? da hab ich noch bissel zeit, um mir das zu überlegen! obwohl bei dem dollar kurs!


----------



## ChrisKing (23. August 2005)

hab nur noch ein Ritzel hinten.. fahr ja keine Wettkämpfe mehr..


----------



## Ray (23. August 2005)

(v.l.n.r. Shimano DX, Chris King, Shimano HG, Surly)

Ich kann vom Surly nur abraten da ein Aluritzel nicht trialtauglich ist. Das Chris King Ritzel gibts wahlweise in Alu und in Stahl. 

Eine preiswerte Alternative ist das hier:






für bis zu 16T (Material Stahl)

oder wenn Du 13 od. 14T (Material Stahl) fahren willst das Demolition Ritzel:






Zu kaufen gibts die letzten 2 Ritzel bei paranogarage, früher gabs das Zeug auch im Singlespeedshop aber der führt im Moment das NoName Stahlritzel nicht.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. August 2005)

Die neuen Surly sind aus *Stahl *und haben auch *keine Löcher* --> *Stabilomat*


----------



## Ray (23. August 2005)

stimmt... und die lochversion ist aus alu.

ich habs gerade nachgelesen das bild oben ist die version aus chromoly

sicherlich ziemlich geile ritzel aber solange ich die nicht hier in deutschland beziehen kann benutze ich mein 10 ritzel


----------



## LauraPalmer (24. August 2005)

wo gibts denn das Stahl sulry zu bestellen? bei webcyclery habs ja nur das Alu-Gerät...


----------



## ChrisKing (24. August 2005)

webcyclery oder bikeman haben die. Die sind nicht beide male nicht aus Alu. Und nur die großen haben Löcher!


----------



## LauraPalmer (24. August 2005)

Danke Dir - ich brauch dringend sowas, selbst ein Stahlfreilaufkörper bei der chris king ist vor Eingraben nur bedingt geschützt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. August 2005)

naja kommt drauf an, welche Größe du brauchst beim Ritzel.. wenn dir ein 16er langt, dann würd ich des hier nehmen, des is so breit wie das King ritzel. Etwa 5mm






des fahr ich im Moment auch.. da frisst sich nix rein - trotz Alu Freilaufkörper.
Leider gibts des nur in 16, 14, 13. 

Ansonsten gibts schon noch andere breite Ritzel als die auf den Bildern oben.. allerdings aus Titan, nich billig und man muss sie anfertigen lassen und importiern aus USA


----------



## Ray (24. August 2005)

fahre ebenfalls das ritzel von chrisking mit 16T... hält wunderbar und hat auch kaum appettit auf kassettenkörper... Natürlich sieht so ein surly schon stylisher aus... aber das sieht eh kein mensch... also wenn dir 16 zähne reichen hol dir dieses kostet auch nur 10


----------



## sensiminded (25. August 2005)

muss nochmal fragen: mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, ob ich son singlespeed ritzel von der breite her auch in meiner kasette dazwischennehmen kann! oder sind die viel zu breit? 

achso mir fällt noch ein: passt die schmale kmc coolchain auf son breites ritzel?


----------



## ChrisKing (25. August 2005)

hast glaub ich die tryall fixed Nabe oder? Die hat ja glaub ich nurn Freilaufkörper für genau 6 Ritzel (mit 8fach "spacing"). Da dürfte es bissl eng werden. Weil des Ritzel fast 5mm breit is, statt den normalen 2mm. Müsstest halt dann n paar von den Ritzeln deiner jetzigen Kassette rausnehmen, dass des passt.

Die schmale kmc müsste passen. Abgesehen davon, würd ich eh die breite kmc vom Jan nehmen. Die is ausserdem eh billiger als die schmale.

Ob ich den Deal mit dem Ami jetz wirklich mach, weiss ich noch nich genau. Muss ich erst sehen.


----------



## Ray (25. August 2005)

schmeiss die anderen ritzel von der kassette und hol dir spacer sensiminded... schalten kannst du mit sonem dicken ritzel eh nicht mehr weil der abstand nicht mehr stimmt... Du kannst normale 1 1/4" space nehmen wenn ich mich nicht irre oder aber eines dieser singlespeed umbaukits..


----------



## sensiminded (26. August 2005)

ja das ist die starre try all für 6 ritzel. 
schlackert die breite kmc nicht auf den schmalen ritzeln(z.b. mein eno freilauf) und bei ner schaltungsvariante würde die sicher auch nicht durchpassen!?
na gut, da muss ich mir den umbau zu single-speed mal noch überlegen! brauchst halt sinnvollerweise auch nen normalen kettenspanner-weil schaltwerk ist dann eh umsonst und ich glaube ich will das geld jetzt grad noch nicht investieren. hät ich eigentlich auch gleich ne single speed nabe nehmen können! 
mit dem neuen sram ritzel und mehr kettenspannung(hab an der befestigung vom schaltwerk das gelenk blockiert und recht weit runtergedrückt, um mehr spannung reinzubekommen) gehts zur zeit! mal sehen wie lange  
hoffe das ritzel kackt nicht so schnell ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. August 2005)

hat einer nen plan wie lang das teil is???meiner meinung nach sieht das extrem laaang aus oder nich?


----------



## V!RUS (30. August 2005)

Hm... dieses Koxxzeichen zwischen den Rohren... Typisch.   

Keine Ahnung, ich glaube nur da fehlt eine Stange.


----------



## jem23 (31. August 2005)

> warum disc hinten besser ist. (habe punkt 5 nicht kapiert...  )
> 5- The main characteristic that they tell us is : with the hydraulic brake system , when you jumped to the climb of a rock and if you did not arrive, the wheel rotated and remained far away and no longer recovered the right position, with the rear disc brake system if you do not arrive, you can recover the right position just at the edge of the rock . This point is very important .



hm, mein englisch is nich mehr das beste aba ich glaub er meint einfach das wenn man zb nen stein hochjumpen will und nich ganz hochgekommen ist, quasi mitm hinterrad aufer kante (so wie marco in dem 1,40jump) landet, das es sich dann dreht und nich aufer stelle bleibt und man dadurch nich so gut hochkommt, und das das halt middie disc nichmehr passiert und man auch genau aufer kante weitermachen kann, finde ich nachvollziehbar, spring zwar selbst noch nichma 50cm hoch aba wenn ich aufer kante lande dreht sich mein hr auch gern zurück, ok ich hab nich geflext, kein bitumen und noch schwarze beläge drauf aba das das mitner disc nich passiert glaub ich gern, meiner meinung nach is der nebeneffekt middem easy rein und rausbauen weil man nich mehr luft rauslassen muss umso mehr schön, geile sache und das ne disc bessa bremst steht wohl ausser frage (stichwort nässe).. 2006er monty= geiles gerät!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. August 2005)

dann tu dir ein Gefallen und hol dir wenigstens trial Beläge.

Und ne disc muss nicht besser bremsen (jedenfalls nicht im trockenen)


----------



## jem23 (31. August 2005)

bringt das echt soviel? also bisher hab ich mir imma nur was neu geholt wenn ichs auch wirklich brauchte sprich was kaputt war oder auf oder so.. weiss nich bei meinen noob-sprüngen dacht ich mir wär das noch net nötig, also ich krebs grad so bei 50cm rum und kann eigentlich noch nix.. betonung liegt bei noch!! wenn man wöchentlich mit bs-xl rumfährt spornt das schon bissel an..:]
er fährt ja auch getuntes bike bis zum getnomore aba bei ihm scheint mir das dann auch schon nötig.. war auch am überlegen die felgen mal anzuflexen aba ich will das bike vielleicht nochmal verkaufen unda... weiss nich mal sehen wenn ich an einen meter rankomme kann ich mir das ja noch mal überlegen, hab bis vor kurzem auch noch plastikpedale gehabt und jetz mit metall gehtz schon mehr ab, also manche sachen scheinen vorraussetzung für manche leistung zu sein aba ich muss eh übenübenüben, gute teile oder nich übung macht den meister..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. August 2005)

lol ja trial beläge nützten sehr viel. Ich musste früher mit 2 Finger bremsen um sicher zu gehen das nix durchrutscht. Mit trial belägen und flexen reicht ein Finger.
Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Tacht. Siehst du schon allein daran das es jeder sagt der sich welche geholt hat, und keiner geht zurück zu normalen Belägen.

Wenn du nicht flexen willst, geh mal (senkrecht zur bremsbewegung) mit Schleifpapier über die Felge. Da merkt man auch schon den unterschied und es ist nicht permanent (nach 2 Wochen oder so ist das wieder glatt gefahren und man sieht es garnicht mehr--> kannst die dann auch weiter verkaufen)
Für Magura würd ich die grünen Zoo Beläge nehmen, für Vbrake die transparenten Echo Beläge.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (31. August 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> .. war auch am überlegen die felgen mal anzuflexen aba ich will das bike vielleicht nochmal verkaufen ...



willst du dein bike fahren oder verkaufen?...
an nem Trialrad sollte ne felge angeflext sein, spätestens wenn du mal ne geflexte felge gefahren bist wirst du wissen was ich meine.
und notfalls tauscht man die felge vorm verkaufen aus..


----------



## jem23 (1. September 2005)

öhm *grübel* ich will viel, quasi jeden tag mehr    ersma danke 4s feedback cryo    ja ich denke ich werd mir mal diese grünen beläge anschaffen wenn meine uppe sind kann ja nich mehr ewig dauern.. und mit flexen auch, stimmt schon alle die das (b.trial)irgendwie können machens->scheint also vonnöten zu sein.. frisst aba bestimmt beläge wie sau und mit bitumen fang ich ganich ers an.. brauch meine ohren noch zumal das nörft zum erbrechen wenn das so quiekt.. mich jedenfalls wenn mein bike so quiekt, habs einma ausprobiert, nich gut 4me..
also schalom dann, tschüss servus ciao


----------



## ringo667 (1. September 2005)

ich würde dir aber empfehler gleich zu flexen und mit den alten Belägen zu fahren bis die ganz fertig sind.
Wenn man die grünen mit einer ganz frisch geflexten Felge fährt, kann man fast nach jeder fahrt sehen wie sie sich in ihre Bestandteile auflösen.
Wenn die Flexung nicht mehr so scharf ist halten die wesentlich känger.
Quietschen tun se aber auch ohne Bitumen


----------



## jem23 (1. September 2005)

also ers flexen damit die schwarzen beläge aufbrauchen und dann grüne kaufen, saved, ey ich seh grad du verkaufs ne gelochte alex-felge, hastu die löcher nachträglich da reingemacht?? ich hab an meim auch alex-felgen und diese löcher sind ja obercool, auch haben will!! die dürfen doch nich heiss werden wegen dem alu ne? wie kriggt man da denn löcher rein ohne das was heiss wird? drehbank? wird das nich auch hot? wohnt hier wer in bremen und kann mir bis nexte woche ne 2.5er decke (20') fürs hr pumpen? sry wg offtopic..->jem°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (1. September 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> also ers flexen damit die schwarzen beläge aufbrauchen und dann grüne kaufen, saved


 
so meinte ich das  




			
				jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> ey ich seh grad du verkaufs ne gelochte alex-felge, hastu die löcher nachträglich da reingemacht?? ich hab an meim auch alex-felgen und diese löcher sind ja obercool, auch haben will!! die dürfen doch nich heiss werden wegen dem alu ne? wie kriggt man da denn löcher rein ohne das was heiss wird? drehbank?


Die Löcher wurden wohl nachträglich reingemacht, aber nicht von mir, ich habs auch so bekommen.


----------



## Fabi (1. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> und keiner geht zurück zu normalen Belägen.


Wirklich keiner?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. September 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> also ers flexen damit die schwarzen beläge aufbrauchen und dann grüne kaufen, saved, ey ich seh grad du verkaufs ne gelochte alex-felge, hastu die löcher nachträglich da reingemacht?? ich hab an meim auch alex-felgen und diese löcher sind ja obercool, auch haben will!! die dürfen doch nich heiss werden wegen dem alu ne? wie kriggt man da denn löcher rein ohne das was heiss wird? drehbank? wird das nich auch hot? wohnt hier wer in bremen und kann mir bis nexte woche ne 2.5er decke (20') fürs hr pumpen? sry wg offtopic..->jem°




entweder du nimmst so ein Lochbohrer für metall halt 
http://www.baukreis.de/produkte/images/bk80/bk80026_g.jpg
Oder du bohrst das Loch stück für stück weiter auf, also zuerst 1,5mm dann 2,5mm, dann 5mm usw. 
Dadurch wird es nicht so warm weil man immer nur stück für stück ein bischen wegbohrt.
Die zweite Variante is aber total mühselig weil du dann 4x32 oder öfter ansetzen und das Loch weiter aufbohren musst... sau arbeit


----------



## tobsen (2. September 2005)




----------



## Scr4t (2. September 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

>



n!c3 one


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. September 2005)

deins tobsen? is das die try all scheibe vorne?


----------



## trialsrider (2. September 2005)

Sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. September 2005)

denkt ihr, dass der Rahmen am Steuerrohr so schnell bricht wie das XTP?


----------



## Monty98 (2. September 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> denkt ihr, dass der Rahmen am Steuerrohr so *schnell *bricht wie das XTP?



hab gar nicht gewusst das die 26" XTP's nach der reihe am steuerrohr brechen...
ich dachte die wären top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (2. September 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> deins tobsen? is das die try all scheibe vorne?


Nein, das ist meins. Der tobsen hat es nur für mich gepostet.
Die Bremsscheibe ist aus den Vorhäuten verschiedener Koxx-Teamfahrer.


----------



## tobsen (2. September 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das ist meins. Der tobsen hat es nur für mich gepostet.
> Die Bremsscheibe ist aus den Vorhäuten verschiedener Koxx-Teamfahrer.



LOL...


echt? des is deins? habs halt vom jan seiner site 

is das kurze oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (2. September 2005)

na dann hat sich der Jan wohl gedacht: "hm des nehm ich jetz einfach, dreh mal ne Runde.. und film des ganze dann" http://www.trialmarkt.de/Video/Czar01.divx

lol


----------



## Scr4t (2. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> na dann hat sich der Jan wohl gedacht: "hm des nehm ich jetz einfach, dreh mal ne Runde.. und film des ganze dann" http://www.trialmarkt.de/Video/Czar01.divx
> 
> lol


----------



## Monty98 (2. September 2005)

48 einrastpunkte 
110 Pfund

http://www.coustellier.co.uk/?p=buy#Onza20 (und runterscrollen)


----------



## trialsrider (3. September 2005)

Geil die wären perfekt für mich!
Kriegt man die auch irgendwie direkt aus Deutschland??   


Das wäre toll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (3. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Geil die wären perfekt für mich!
> Kriegt man die auch irgendwie direkt aus Deutschland??
> 
> 
> Das wäre toll !


ich denk nicht...aber sie dich einmal auf der seite um die sieht recht seriös aus, also ich würd dort was bestellen...


----------



## trail-kob (3. September 2005)

gibbet nähere informationen ? ich meine in bezug auf den freillauf ? wie ist er gebaut welche technik etc. 

gewicht der nabe wäre auch interessant und die flanschbreite für dich einspeichung


----------



## Monty98 (3. September 2005)

410 gramm

...einfach auch den link klicken


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. September 2005)

der is auch ziemlich neu was? grad beim krumbiegel im shop gefunden. für 31,8er klemmung, 145mm, 30°, 210 gramm.


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. September 2005)

So nun ist es so spruchreif... in kürze wird von Endorfin ein 26" Trialer erhältlich sein... 

Geo Daten: Radstand 1090mm Kettenstreben 378mm Offset 40mm über Achse Gabeleinbauhöhe 400mm Gewicht 1950g mit Pulverbeschichtung ohne (gebürstet wie Koxx) 1830g.

Der rahmen ist auf der Eurobike Halle A2 Stand 311 bei Endorfin zu sehen. Der Preis steht noch nicht fest, wird jedoch in der Region von Echo oder Zoo liegen. Die Basis der CNC Teile stammt vom Seemann weil sich die Teile seit über 2 Jahren in der Praxis bewährt haben...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. September 2005)

Raimund sagt:"Scheißgeil!".


----------



## Scr4t (3. September 2005)

sieht scho geil aus   
aber welches rad ohne sattel tut das nicht   

p.s.: kann man das auch mit 20" fahren ?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. September 2005)

yeah! endlich mal wieder nen schöner rahmen! würd mich echt interessieren wie sich der fährt. wie lange ist die garantie? und vorallem.....wie lang ist das oberrohr?


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. September 2005)

Die Garantie legt der Gesetzgeber fest (2Jahre) die jedoch beim Einsatz im Wettkampf nicht gegeben sind. Die Oberrohrlänge ist mitte Steuerrohr bis mitte Sitzrohr 630mm. Der Lenkwinkel ist 71,5°...

Hier noch ein Bild von den ersten vier Rahmen... 100% Handmade im Schwarzwald      Mann muss ja auch die heimische Wirtschaft unterstützen um die Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten....


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. September 2005)

hat jemand gerade zufällig die xtpgeo daten die er mal eben posten könnte?
achja....über wen wird der rahmen denn erhältlich sein? direkt über endorfin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

>



 
schön dezent, da könnt man glatt wieder anfangen 26" zu fahren...mal abwarten was der preis sagt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. September 2005)

ich link mal zu observed, wenn du willst mirror ich auch die bilder auf meinen space sebi.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. September 2005)

ich wünschte dat wär mein kofferraum! echt schön simple der rahmen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. September 2005)

Der Endorfinrahmen sieht net schlecht aus vorallem hat endlich mal ne Firma erkannt da die Bremsaufnahme auf das Frästeil gehört und net ans Rohr darunter. Die einzige Firma die mir bekannt ist die das auch macht ist Hoffmann. Zoo und Echo kloppen ihre Hinterbauden mit schweren Frästeilen zu und nen wirklichen Sinn haben die garnet. Ist auch schön zu sehn das  jetzt immer mehr Bikefirmen aus Deutschland Trialahmen produzieren  So bekommt man die Rahmen wenigstens auch aus normalen Bikeläden. Hoffe echt das das weiter so geht dann ist man nicht mehr so auf diesen Taiwanschrott angewiesen.


----------



## ChrisKing (3. September 2005)

der alte XTP hatte die Bremsaufnahmen auch in dem "cnc" Ding. Beim aktuellen xtp sind die Aufnahmen wieder darunter.. wie gesagt - macht nich son Sinn.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. September 2005)

Hab ich schon gesehn. Beim 20" XTP hat Koxx den Fehler schon die ganze Zeit beibehalten.


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. September 2005)

Das was Koxx da macht ist optik aber nicht auf funktion gebaut. unser bike ist perfekt durch dacht und sehr schlicht gehalten weil jede spielerrei ein neuer schwachpunkt werden kann. durch unser spezielles thermoverfahren werden die rahmen streifer wie alles davor und die spannung vom schweißen und der wärmeeinfluss gehen auf null zurück... der rahmen ist echt perfekt, noch besser als seemann und die waren schon viel geiler als das xtp... die frästeile halten den druckpunkt so steif wie ein zoo mit 3 bosstern über einander


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Das was Koxx da macht ist optik aber nicht auf funktion gebaut.



Ich glaub das Unterscheidet deutsche Arbeit von Chinaprodukten


----------



## ecols (3. September 2005)

sehr schönes ding..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. September 2005)

Echt eines der geilsten 26" Dinger seit langem. Koxx ist sowieso scheisssse. Die verbauen echt minderwertige Qualität. Gratuliere Sebi!!


----------



## Ray (4. September 2005)

der rahmen ist schön aber warum zur hölle ist das tretlager so hoch... 

1 oder 2 cm über null hätten es doch auch getan...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. September 2005)

was ist das denn für eine gabel die da drin ist?


----------



## tobsen (4. September 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das denn für eine gabel die da drin ist?



Syntace?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. September 2005)

könnte hinkommen.....sieht halt aus wie ne forx, hat aber diesen schwarzen schaft und ne 160er aufname. wieviel wiegt die denn? die syntace soll ja so mega stabil sein......


----------



## tobsen (4. September 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> könnte hinkommen.....sieht halt aus wie ne forx, hat aber diesen schwarzen schaft und ne 160er aufname. wieviel wiegt die denn? die syntace soll ja so mega stabil sein......




die syntace wiegt l.H. 798g
is definitiv die beste gabel auf dem markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. September 2005)

kostet???


----------



## trialsrider (4. September 2005)

ca. 168 ich kann se auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## tobsen (4. September 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> kostet???



die bei syntace können sind sich da wohl nicht einig...

mal kostet sie 120 euro, dann geht sie runter auf 90 und jetz auf einmal wieder 170,- ...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. September 2005)

Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis, so ist das halt


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. September 2005)

haha wie geil! 
ich denk mal die wird auch über meinen bikehändler zu bekommen sein oder?? dann hol ich sie mir nämlic zum ek.....


----------



## Monty98 (4. September 2005)

gibts schon fotos von einem aufgebauten endorfin?
und wie stehn die chancen für ein 20"er ?

PS: jungs heut is es soweit...nach ein ein wöchigen pause in der eine produktivitätsstufe von 0,0 erreicht wurde (und das in den ferien   ) steigt herr monty98 erstmals wieder aufs rad...und das mit neuer bremse


----------



## Monty98 (4. September 2005)

Trials Forum schrieb:
			
		

> News just in from Italy. Ben Slinger, Team Onza has won both the 20" and the 26" UCI Junior World Championship Titles. Congratulations from myself and the rest of our crew on your magnificent achievement.


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts schon fotos von einem aufgebauten endorfin?
> und wie stehn die chancen für ein 20"er ?
> 
> PS: jungs heut is es soweit...nach ein ein wöchigen pause in der eine produktivitätsstufe von 0,0 erreicht wurde (und das in den ferien   ) steigt herr monty98 erstmals wieder aufs rad...und das mit neuer bremse




Also ein 20" wäre auch kein Problem und kann auf Wunsch mit einer Lieferzeit von 4 Wochen produziert werden und auf Kundengeo abgestimmt werden...


----------



## Monty98 (7. September 2005)




----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. September 2005)

Und der nächste Trailschuh der Scheisssse aussieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (7. September 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Und der nächste Trailschuh der Scheisssse aussieht!



dann halt






dafür kostet der gerade einmal £29.99
und wenn man den trägt fährt man so gut wie der craig selbst


----------



## sebi-online88 (7. September 2005)

So hier mal das Endorfin... Ist jedoch mein eigenes mit nur 1040mm Radstand und 20mm Offset.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. September 2005)

bei den trialschuhen sollten die ma lieber bilder von den sohlen machen.


----------



## trialsrider (7. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal das Endorfin... Ist jedoch mein eigenes mit nur 1040mm Radstand und 20mm Offset.




Sieht gut aus Sebi!   
Warum hast du nen kurzen Radstand? Hab ja beim Syntace auch nen recht kurzen. Kannst du so irgendwas besser?


----------



## Bike Lane (7. September 2005)

Hi,

echo bringt jetzt ein discbrakerahmen raus. also jeder der hinten schon immer eine scheibenbremse fahren wollte, sollte noch mindestens 6 wochen warten, die chinesen haben sich bei der aufnahme sicher was einfallen lassen. haben ja schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und gesammelt, von daher kann die konstruktion eigentlich nur gut werden. aber wir werden es ja sehen.

edit: achja, die singlespeednabe und den vielleicht dazu passenden 26 zoll rahmen habe ich noch ganz unterschlagen.


----------



## wodka o (7. September 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> echo bringt jetzt ein discbrakerahmen raus. also jeder der hinten schon immer eine scheibenbremse fahren wollte, sollte noch mindestens 6 wochen warten, die chinesen haben sich bei der aufnahme sicher was einfallen lassen. haben ja schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und gesammelt, von daher kann die konstruktion eigentlich nur gut werden. aber wir werden es ja sehen.
> 
> edit: achja, die singlespeednabe und den vielleicht dazu passenden 26 zoll rahmen habe ich noch ganz unterschlagen.


Mit einem Link zur Quelle machen solche Posts mehr Sinn...
Quelle?


----------



## Bike Lane (7. September 2005)

tja, die quelle ist der jan und der hat die informationen direkt von deng. ich hab den jan mal gefragt ob er an echobike ne e-mail weiterleiten kann, in der ich gefragt hab ob es jemals wieder einen discbrakerahmen von echo geben wird und das war die antwort drauf.


----------



## Montytrial (7. September 2005)

Noch ein paar neue Teile http://www.vizbikes.com


----------



## ChrisKing (7. September 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (8. September 2005)

das is doch mal echt ober-porno


----------



## kingpin18 (8. September 2005)

hi,

weis einer ob das eine starre nabe ist 26"?

mfg


----------



## Ray (8. September 2005)

ist sie... ich rate aber vom kauf (wenn sie ähnlich wie die nabe ohne scheibenbremsaufnahme augebaut ist) mangels qualität ab...


----------



## kingpin18 (8. September 2005)

besten dank


----------



## Bike Lane (8. September 2005)

die qualität der nabe ist sehr gut für den preis. ist halt wie bei allem anderen. wenn man sich nicht auskennt rutscht auch eine chris king durch und dann sagt man schnell mal sie sei schlecht.


----------



## Ray (8. September 2005)

da hast du recht bike lane... starrnaben rutschen nämlich verdammt häufig durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (8. September 2005)

das war ein beispiel dafür das selbst die teuersten komponenten mist sein können wenn man sich nicht auskennt. ich fahr die baugleiche von echo am hinterrad und die ist absolut top. ich weiß nicht was du hast, aber wie gesagt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. September 2005)

das einzige was wirlich misst is, sind die mitgelieferten schrauben, die nabe von viz is top.


----------



## isah (8. September 2005)

das mit den schrauben stimmt, ich musste auch direkt neue hohlen.. ich finde die nabe eigentlich auch sehr gut wenn man sie zB mit der surly vergleicht, die lager sind ziemlich groß und scheinen auch stabiler als die der surly. Ich hatte probleme mit der nabe an denen ich selber schuld war, ich fahre ss und hab mein ritzel zu weit aussen befestigt und da hats den halben freilaufkörper abgerissen, das liegt wohl aber nicht an der nabe. 

Ich find halt ******** das es ein alu körper ist.. aber abgesehen davon


----------



## Ray (8. September 2005)

die schrauben sind mist das alu ist zu weich und die nabe ist auch nicht baugleich mit der echo...

hab mir vorne sowie hinten beide gewinde rausgerissen so dass ich nur noch mit schnellspannern fahren kann... und das kam nicht etwa weil ich wie ein irrer die schrauben angezogen hab - nein - bin mit nem drehmomentschlüssel ganz behutsam vorgegangen allerdings verrutschen die naben (vr sowie hr) bei moderatem anziehen... zieht man sie fester an reissen sofort die alugewinde heraus... selbst einen schnellspanner hab ich mir schon geschrottet weil ich das vr extrem fest anziehen muss um nicht nach jeder tippung nachstellen zu müssen... mit den try all naben hatte ich diese probleme nie

aber isah hat auch recht... die surly nabe ist noch schlechter... die kaputten lager kosten mehr als ne chris king wenn man die surly ein jahr fährt

ich kann nur von viz parts abraten... die felgen sind auch wesentlich schlechter als try all... eine flexung hält bei mir exakt 2 wochen bei den try all felgen waren es 4 wochen...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. September 2005)

kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, die viz sind doch GENAU die gleichen Felgen wie die try all. Glaub kaum das die extra ein anderes Material hernehmen. Das sind genau die gleichen Dinger.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur von viz parts abraten... die felgen sind auch wesentlich schlechter als try all... eine flexung hält bei mir exakt 2 wochen bei den try all felgen waren es 4 wochen...



Da muss ich dem Ray recht geben. Hab von der Vizfelge auch mehr erwartet...schei$$e wars. Die Try all ist um einiges besser. Das Aluminium ist Butterweich. Meine Felge ist schon bald druchgeflext und man bekommt dort keinen Belag richtig zum ziehn außer Coust, glaub aber auch net das das lange anhält. Werd mir demnächst mal paar Felgen aus härteren Aluminium reinkrachen hab von den Dingern echt die schnauze voll. Auch wenn die Alex net so breit ist aber die ist wenigsten robust und aus harten Alu  . Und von der Quali der Vizfelge beim Kauf brauchen wir garnicht erst reden :kotz:


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. September 2005)

wenn ihr meint, ok.
bei mir hälts, und alles andere is mir egal.
muss mla halt softer fahren, oder mit dirt anfangen.
max


----------



## Monty98 (8. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> muss mla halt softer fahren, oder mit dirt anfangen.
> max




eieiei...das gibt streit   
ich bin genau so zufrieden mit der VIZ felge...hab auch schon ein bild von einer try all felge gesehen die von einem loch bis zur bremsfläche einen riss hatte...das geht denk ich nicht bei VIZ und ich glaub die ganze VIZ felge is besser durchdacht


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> muss mla halt softer fahren...



er kann es nicht lassen  ...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr meint, ok.
> bei mir hälts, und alles andere is mir egal.
> muss mla halt softer fahren, oder mit dirt anfangen.
> max




Wieso kommst du auf Dirt, ist wohl ne heimliche Leidenschaft von dir   
Die müssten die Vizfelge bloß aus härteren Alu machen und alles wär ok, mir gehts bloß um die Flexung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (8. September 2005)

max hat recht...

wenn nämlich mal ein echter kerl auf sein mädchenbike steigt gehts gleich zu bruch...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. September 2005)

hihi *kicherkicher*
du hast mich ertappt süßer.
aber jetzt wo es alle eh schon wissen kann cihs doch offiziell machen....  
der ray und ich haben eine affaire.
da der ray so ein gutbestückter männlicher mann ist, und ich ein kleines unschuldiges mädchen, hat natürlich er die rolle des mannes eingenommen.

tja was sich liebt, dass neckt sich....  
 ray  
hihihihihihihihi.
ray is so gut im bett....wooooow.
ihr solltet ihn alle bewundern, was für ein toller typ er ist.....  
toll!!!!  

in liebe:
Max  
P.S.               ray über dich kann man nur noch lachen....


----------



## jem23 (9. September 2005)

OMG


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. September 2005)

ähm.... männlicher Mann.... das ist wie tote Leiche oder falscher Fehler


----------



## trialsrider (9. September 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> falscher Fehler



 Geil den kannt ich noch net!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. September 2005)

falscher fehler = richtig?
(doppelte verneineinung)

das ist ein interesantes thema...
wenn ich 2mal hintereinder falsch aufn rail springe....is das dann doch richtig?


----------



## kochikoch (9. September 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> falscher fehler = richtig?
> (doppelte verneineinung)
> 
> das ist ein interesantes thema...
> wenn ich 2mal hintereinder falsch aufn rail springe....is das dann doch richtig?



genau minus*minus=plus


----------



## Monty98 (9. September 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> falscher fehler = richtig?
> (doppelte verneineinung)
> 
> das ist ein interesantes thema...
> wenn ich 2mal hintereinder falsch aufn rail springe....is das dann doch richtig?



[-] + [-] ergibt +
das bedeutet du hast recht   

aber wenn mans nun einmal nicht schafft und dann schafft...

[-] + [+] ergibt das -
und der geschaffte versuch wär umsonst...  
aber ich würd sagen wir bleiben bei der theorie der alten trial-römer "geschaft ist geschaft"


----------



## Ray (9. September 2005)

Was Robi meinte ist, dass sich unser Hobbyrhetoriker Maxe ohne es zu wissen eines Pleonasmus bedient hat.

Der "männliche Mann" ist bspw. äquivalent zu "der stumpfsinnige Trialsmax" und hat hier nichts mit Aussagenlogik zutun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. September 2005)

wow, bei solch einer großen anzahl an hochintelligenten usern, bin ich als einfacher abiturient natürlich völligst überfordert, tut mir leid, werde mich ins forum für dumme verziehen. *angsthab*

aber falls ich stumpfsinniges wesen noch eine erklärung abgeben darf.
habt ihr schon mla was von metrosexuellen männern gehörtr oder auch weiblichen männern?
is grade sehr in. da müss ihr euch öfter mal so stumpfsinnige sendungen wie explosiv anschauen....

ergo sind männliche männer, solche, die sich nicht den sack rasieren und fußball guckn....
in den 80ern auch mantas genannt.

so danke für eure aufmerksamkeit.
mit freundlichen grüßen
stumpfsinniger trialsmax....
P.S.


----------



## Ray (9. September 2005)

Keine Angst Deine Schleppenträger stehen hinter Dir.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. September 2005)

vergiss es ray, du wirst diesmal nciht das letzte wort haben, auch wenn es ein krankhafter zwang bei dir ist, aba nur so kann man solche schwächen besiegen.....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. September 2005)

NEE ähm ich wollte niemanden beleidigen...und Max ich mein wir verstehen uns doch   ich fands nur lustig männlicher Mann..  sry.aber ich versteh mich auch mit Ray und ich weiß ihr seit beide korrekte leute.Ich weiß nicht wie das angefangen hat aber streitet euch nicht wegen Lapalien..hmmm??


----------



## sensiminded (9. September 2005)

war das ein streit?


----------



## trialsrider (9. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> war das ein streit?




Nein das WIRD ein Krieg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. September 2005)

ooch robi is doch nur spaß.
ich ärger den ray doch nur....
in wirklichkeit mag ich nihn doch.....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (10. September 2005)

ICH hasse alle menschen :kotz:


----------



## ecols (10. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> [-] + [-] ergibt +
> das bedeutet du hast recht
> 
> aber wenn mans nun einmal nicht schafft und dann schafft...
> ...



hmm.. das ist mir zu hoch.. soll das boolsche Algebra sein? Kapier ich nicht..
aber Schafe sind gut..   

der kleinkarierte


----------



## Bike Lane (10. September 2005)

die echo seite hat neue informationen!


----------



## Scr4t (14. September 2005)

das is mal nen breiter reifen  

wobei ich mich da schon frage ob es der 2.5er nicht auch schon tut...
für den 2.7er braucht man sicherlich schon die breite felge


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. September 2005)

sieht net breiter alsn maxxis 2.5 aus


----------



## Fars (14. September 2005)

Den Montyreifen gibts schon sehr lange...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. September 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> das is mal nen breiter reifen
> 
> wobei ich mich da schon frage ob es der 2.5er nicht auch schon tut...
> für den 2.7er braucht man sicherlich schon die breite felge



wo bekommt man den schlappen denn her?? preis??

Jan


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. September 2005)

laut url is das nen nokian gazzaloddi. bei dem ding passt dann aba kein booster mehr.


----------



## Monty98 (17. September 2005)

neue echo felge. 2mm dicker seitenwände als die tryall und 5mm größeren durchmesser der löcher. echo 710gramm tryall 700  

*26"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (17. September 2005)

OHA!

Joar sieht nice aus! Wobei die Löcher etwas kantig gesägt
ausschaun kann aber auch an der Qualli des Bildes liegen...
Die wirds dann wohl auch in ALLEN Farben geben gell?
Weiss man schon nen Preis?


----------



## AcaPulco (17. September 2005)

Gefräst war mir lieber.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. September 2005)

echo/zoo bieten jetzt all ihre teile in verschiedenen farben an

http://www.echobike.com/framespage/hifi.htm


----------



## Scr4t (18. September 2005)

p0rn0!!!   

weiss inzwischen jemand wie das bei den neuen echo felgen mit der Materialwahl ist? Also ob die so weich sind wie die Try ALL ?


----------



## Fabi (18. September 2005)

Das Material ist superweich.


----------



## Bike Lane (18. September 2005)

woher weißt du das schon?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. September 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> woher weißt du das schon?



er weiß es nicht,der is einfach nur bekloppt. 


irgendwo hat mal einer geschrieben die neue echo soll ausm selben material sein wie die alex dx32 ,also recht hart.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. September 2005)

weil der fabi wahrscheinlich ein neues hifi als zehnt bike hat und als er mal 1sec. drauf gefahren ist (länger nicht, weil man muss sich ja noch um seine anderen 9 bikes kümmern) hat er gemerkt, das es alles ******* is....


----------



## Monty98 (18. September 2005)

OH...MEIN....GOTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. September 2005)

ach du ******** mir dampft der schuh


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. September 2005)

fällt mir nur eins zu ein p0rno!!!

PS: Wie ich von Internen Quellen weis, bereitet *Koxx* das XTP 20" grad für Scheibenbremse hinten vor


----------



## ecols (18. September 2005)

echo ist auf dem richtigen weg..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. September 2005)

^ naja, die neuen Naben haben beide feste ritzel die man nicht veränder kann (12t und 14t). 
Die werden ja wie shimano, Sachen extra unkompatibel zu machen damit man nur bei ihnen einfkaufen kann... nö mag ich nicht


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. September 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> echo ist auf dem richtigen weg..



Soll jetzt ne böse klingen aber um das zu behaupten sollte man das Zeug erstmal testen. Würde auch gern mal wissen wie das Freilaufsystem bei den Naben aussieht.


----------



## Bike Lane (18. September 2005)

hmm, die sind zwar schön, aber leider nicht so schön wie meine neue chris king singlespeed disc nabe   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (18. September 2005)

egal obs hält oder net,ich find die neuen echo sachen echt hammer geil!so'n komplett grünes/silbernes bike is echt nen traum


----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2005)

wenn man mit dem gold silbernen fährt, einen verchromten streethelm aufhat und in weissen klamotten fährt, dann wird man wohl nicht mehr für einen erdling gehalten! da hauts einem echt die augen raus!


----------



## Scr4t (19. September 2005)

das 26" schaut ja schon p0rn0 aus, aber schaut euch mal das 

20" Team an


----------



## AcaPulco (19. September 2005)

Nein, wie geil sehen die den aus. Das Rot, das Grün


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. September 2005)

zum an die wand hängen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. September 2005)

Jetzt auch mit Sessel !!!


----------



## funky^jAY (19. September 2005)

wat soll man denn mit diesen supidesign dingern. so toll sehen se nichmal aus alle. und bei gebrauch kommen eh nur kratzer rein etc.


----------



## d#_ (19. September 2005)

Sesselvariante #2!


----------



## tobsen (20. September 2005)

GU 20"














mehr...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. September 2005)

das fräseil von tretlager/kettenstrebe des gu 20" erinnert mich irgendwie an das des 2006er python


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (20. September 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> das fräseil von tretlager/kettenstrebe des gu 20" erinnert mich irgendwie an das des 2006er python


Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass Zoo, Echo oder GU alles das gleiche ist.


----------



## Monty98 (20. September 2005)

kanns sein das sich der weltweite trialmarkt in richtung pornobranche bewegt?
in letzter zeit kommen nur die vollen pimp-neugkeiten raus


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. September 2005)

wow...das gu 26" fand ich weniger prickelnd, aba das 20" gearde mit diesen perversen goldenen teilen is ja echt geil....wasn brett dieses bike is....wow...
könnte man sich glatt verlieben....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. September 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass Zoo, Echo oder GU alles das gleiche ist.



haste fein erkannt


----------



## sensiminded (20. September 2005)

ab wann solls denn die farbigen echo parts geben, weiß das schon jemand???


----------



## Levelboss (20. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> ab wann solls denn die farbigen echo parts geben, weiß das schon jemand???





			
				Echobike.com schrieb:
			
		

> ALL NEW PARTS AVAILABLE IN OCTOBER 2005.


......


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. September 2005)

ich halts echt nich mehr aus. das geht ja garnich. ein bike topt das nächste. verdammt. jetz spritz ich endgültig ab.

kanns sein, dass das der flachste 20" rahmen is? oder sind die hoffmann bikes noch bissl flacher? und wie sieht das jetz aus mit dem vinco 20 zöller?


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. September 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass Zoo, Echo oder GU alles das gleiche ist.




Du hast Koxx noch vergessen. Kommt nämlich auch aus der selben Fabrik


----------



## 525Rainer (21. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Koxx noch vergessen. Kommt nämlich auch aus der selben Fabrik



endorfin rahmen sollen ja aus taiwan kommen (siehe endorfin thread bei den news) 
wie ist das mit den trial-rahmen? du hast was von deutschen schweissern erzählt. bei endorfin verweisst man auf die funky bike boys. die kann man da gar ned bestellen/beziehen. habt ihr die einfach unter dem label endorfin rausgebracht und das sind sowas ähnliches wie ne anders lackierte neuauflage der seeman? du hast erzählt man kriegt den rahmen beim bike händler. gibts da ne händlerliste?
noch ein paar ot fragen:
-und wo kann oder konnte man in deutschland eigentlich coustellier rahmen beziehn?
-gibts eigentlich von den guten deutschen fahrern auch so promo videos hier aus der gegend?(zoo 28 usw z.B.)? was fährt hösel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (21. September 2005)

> -gibts eigentlich von den guten deutschen fahrern auch so promo videos hier aus der gegend?(zoo 28 usw z.B.)? was fährt hösel?



auf der toxin page vom bernhard aus berlin, und auf trialmarkt.de von jan göhrig (CZAR video)



> -und wo kann oder konnte man in deutschland eigentlich coustellier rahmen beziehn?



ebay


----------



## tobsen (21. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> auf der toxin page vom bernhard aus berlin



ich glaube, Rainer meinte:


			
				525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> von den *GUTEN* deutschen fahrern auch so promo videos


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. September 2005)

Der Hösel fährt für Koxx.

Das Problem ist wohl nicht das der guten Fahrer als viel mehr das der guten deutschen Trialbikes...


----------



## trail-kob (21. September 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, Rainer meinte:





du findest also das er nicht herausragend fährt ? hm. vielleicht nicht welt elite aber er ist definitiv ein sehr guter fahrer. man muss nicht sein material zerschinden (craig oder neil) um "toll" zu sein


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. September 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> du findest also das er nicht herausragend fährt ? hm. vielleicht nicht welt elite aber er ist definitiv ein sehr guter fahrer. man muss nicht sein material zerschinden (craig oder neil) um "toll" zu sein



aber schaden kanns auch nicht


----------



## tobsen (21. September 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> du findest also das er nicht herausragend fährt ?



naja, herausragend...   wer fährt schon herausragend... 


war aber auch eher als gag gemeint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (21. September 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> endorfin rahmen sollen ja aus taiwan kommen (siehe endorfin thread bei den news)
> wie ist das mit den trial-rahmen? du hast was von deutschen schweissern erzählt. bei endorfin verweisst man auf die funky bike boys. die kann man da gar ned bestellen/beziehen. habt ihr die einfach unter dem label endorfin rausgebracht und das sind sowas ähnliches wie ne anders lackierte neuauflage der seeman? du hast erzählt man kriegt den rahmen beim bike händler. gibts da ne händlerliste?



Hi Rainer,

also pass mal auf, die Rahmen werden zu 100% in Deutschland gebaut vom Frästeilsatz bis zum Pulverlack ist alles Deutsche Wertarbeit! Das man die rahmen bei mir bekommen wird ist richtig, nur leider sind die ersten schon fast wieder ausverkauft und darum konnte auch noch kein Händler beliefert werden. Was da mit Taiwan steht kann ich nicht verstehen denn die Jungs haben doch kein Plan. Wenn einer von euch mal sehen will wie die Rahmen gemacht werden können wir gerne einen Termin machen. Zum Thema Seemann kann ich nur sagen das es ja meine Firma ist und damit auch klar ist das es eine ähnliche Handschrift trägt.


----------



## tobsen (21. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> also pass mal auf, die Rahmen werden zu 100% in Deutschland gebaut vom Frästeilsatz bis zum Pulverlack ist alles Deutsche Wertarbeit! Das man die rahmen bei mir bekommen wird ist richtig, nur leider sind die ersten schon fast wieder ausverkauft und darum konnte auch noch kein Händler beliefert werden. Was da mit Taiwan steht kann ich nicht verstehen denn die Affen haben doch kein Plan. Wenn einer von euch mal sehen will wie die Rahmen gemacht werden können wir gerne einen Termin machen. Zum Thema Seemann kann ich nur sagen das es ja meine Firma ist und damit auch klar ist das es eine ähnliche Handschrift trägt.



das der nich aus taiwan kommt, sieht ma ja auch auf den ersten blick...
wer baut denn den rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## ChrisKing (21. September 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> wer baut denn den rahmen eigentlich?



Lao Weldz


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. September 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> das der nich aus taiwan kommt, sieht ma ja auch auf den ersten blick...
> wer baut denn den rahmen eigentlich?




Na wir also Endorfin natürlich...


----------



## 525Rainer (21. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> also pass mal auf, die Rahmen werden zu 100% in Deutschland gebaut vom Frästeilsatz bis zum Pulverlack ist alles Deutsche Wertarbeit! Das man die rahmen bei mir bekommen wird ist richtig, nur leider sind die ersten schon fast wieder ausverkauft und darum konnte auch noch kein Händler beliefert werden. Was da mit Taiwan steht kann ich nicht verstehen denn die Affen haben doch kein Plan. Wenn einer von euch mal sehen will wie die Rahmen gemacht werden können wir gerne einen Termin machen. Zum Thema Seemann kann ich nur sagen das es ja meine Firma ist und damit auch klar ist das es eine ähnliche Handschrift trägt.



hallo, dann post mal ne liste von händlern wenns soweit ist. wie ist das jetzt, die trialsparte läuft also 100% extern über dich? oder werden alle endorfin bikes in deutschland gebaut/geschweisst. ich weiss nicht, aber in dem anderen beitrag hat man das nicht so rauslesen können find ich. 
kann es sein dass man auf der endorfin homepage nix von trial lesen kann? die sollen mal nen link machen. also des is irgendwie verwirrend. was is denn dann von endorfin, der aufkleber? im grunde is es ja wurscht, ich bin immer ein fan von deutschen produkten.


----------



## Ray (21. September 2005)

also ich hab lieber erstklassige arbeit aus taiwan... deutsche wertarbeit muss man leider immer öfter mit der lupe suchen... was nichts über die qualität das endorfin aussagen soll...


----------



## trialsrider (21. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> ... was nichts über die qualität das endorfin aussagen soll...



 Boar das is garnet dein Style diesen Satz mit zu schreiben normalerweise lässt du sowas doch gerade sein um eine neue lustige    Diskussion zu entfachen ich bin erschüttert!   

So also ich glaube das Problem ist das es noch eine 2.Marke Namens Endorfin gibt kann das sein? Ich glaube ich hatte den Namen nämlich auch schonmal gehört und nicht nur vom Endorfin von SCOTT.   
Und ich meine diese Marke Endorfin produziert in Taiwan und zwar keine Trial Räder! kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre....aber irgendwie sowas hab ich im Kopf! Also Endorfin (Trial) von unserem Sebi ist 100% Deutsche Arbeite und wahrscheinlich auch noch Sau geil!   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ray (21. September 2005)

Martin besitzt emotionalen Sachverstand!...

In der Tat... bei mir ist der Provokationslevel direkt proportional zum Skill Level... und da eben nach wochenlanger Trialabstinenz wegen meiner Diplomarbeit nicht mehr viel geht kann ichs mir auch nicht mehr erlauben zu provozieren...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. September 2005)

zählt mal eins und eins zusammen wo werden in deutschland edelste trialrahmen geschweißt???????
da kommt nur eine firma in frage.
und zwar die wo endorfin seemann und bergwerk herkommen.


----------



## ChrisKing (21. September 2005)

Hoffmann is ne Edelschmiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. September 2005)

ich wills jetzt endlich wissen! bringts doch mal aufn punkt! werden die rahmen nun bei hoffmann geschweißt oder nicht???????


----------



## 525Rainer (21. September 2005)

und vor allem: wo kommt das Bauxit-Erz für die rohre her?


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. September 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> ich wills jetzt endlich wissen! bringts doch mal aufn punkt! werden die rahmen nun bei hoffmann geschweißt oder nicht???????




Nein die Rahmen werden 100% nicht bei Hoffmann geschweißt! Die Rahmen werden in Pforzheim geschweißt und da nicht bei Bergwerk sondern bei Nagel Schweißtechnik. Wer es nicht glaubt kann ja da mal anrufen.... Schaut doch mal die Schweißnähte an und dann braucht Ihr auch nicht mehr fragen...


Hier mal schauen ...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. September 2005)

1A schweisnähte.


----------



## Trialman04 (21. September 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> und vor allem: wo kommt das Bauxit-Erz für die rohre her?



Hi Rainer.
Also soviel wie ich weis, wird das Bauxit vorwiegend in den Ländern des Tropengürtels gewonnen wie z.B. in Australien,Afrika,Jamaika u.Brasilien!!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (21. September 2005)

Geil, Pforzheim! Da wohnt meine OMA  

Ich glaub ich schick jetz mal ne SMS mit "OMA" an die 546815768145!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, Pforzheim! Da wohnt meine OMA
> 
> Ich glaub ich schick jetz mal ne SMS mit "OMA" an die 546815768145!



lol du Zonk


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut doch mal die Schweißnähte an und dann braucht Ihr auch nicht mehr fragen...
> 
> 
> Hier mal schauen ...



Die Schweißnähte sehen ganz normal aus    
Bei meiner Taiwan Schüssel sehen die auch nicht schlechter aus .


----------



## trialsrider (22. September 2005)

@RAY:     

@CyroCube: Ja nur werden die Schweissnähte an deinem Rahmen mal dicker und mal sind sie was dünner! Keine Ahnung ob das was aus macht. Sonst sehen se auch ganz gut aus. 
@Sebi: Ist das ein Reynolds Rohrsatz(stahl) den ihr verwendet? Soll der zugfesteste sein dens so gibt. 

trialsrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialman04 (22. September 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man die Qualität einer Schweißnaht nur bedingt an der Gleichmäßigkeit der Schuppung festmachen!!!!
Denn Fakt is: Die Wurzel entscheidet langfristig über die Haltbarkeit der Nähte!

Beispiel:

Ich möchte nich wissen, wie die Schweißnähte der Firma Cannondale aussehen
bevor sie beschliffen werden.


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. September 2005)

Nein  Alu 7020 das jeder andere auch verwendet der in Deutschland Rahmen baut...


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. September 2005)

Trialman04 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach kann man die Qualität einer Schweißnaht nur bedingt an der Gleichmäßigkeit der Schuppung festmachen!!!!
> Denn Fakt is: Die Wurzel entscheidet langfristig über die Haltbarkeit der Nähte!
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...




Das stimmt schon was du zur Optik sagst, nur zu 99% brechen die Rahmen hinter der Naht also in der Kehle wo durch die Wärme das Rohr so müde gworden ist das es nicht mehr die Zugfestigkeit hat die es vor dem Schweißen gehabt hat. Verschleifen ist auch immer ******** weil du am Rohr auch etwas Material abtragen tust....


----------



## glotz (22. September 2005)

@trialman04
die nähte von cannondale sind auch super!!
weiss ich weil ich mal nen bmx rahmen von cannondale hatte(den besten den ich je hatte)(wurde mir zwei mal geklaut!!) 
und da waren die nähte nicht geschliffen !!!
außerdem werden die nähte nur minnimal geschliffen nicht so extrem wie bei müsing damals wo manche rahmen deshalb kaputt gegangen sind!!


----------



## Pyewacket (22. September 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> @trialman04
> die nähte von cannondale sind auch super!!
> weiss ich weil ich mal nen bmx rahmen von cannondale hatte(den besten den ich je hatte)(wurde mir zwei mal geklaut!!)
> und da waren die nähte nicht geschliffen !!!
> außerdem werden die nähte nur minnimal geschliffen nicht so extrem wie bei müsing damals wo manche rahmen deshalb kaputt gegangen sind!!



Alter Spruch unter Schweissern: "Wer verschleift hat etwas zu verbergen!"

Happy Trailz,

  Markus


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. September 2005)

Hier mal zwei Seemann von mir... Das ist ein Kunstwerk Freunde !!! Wir brauchen wohl kaum darüber sprechen ob das gut ist oder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (22. September 2005)

kann man sowas eigentlich maschinell schweißen???

weil sonnst hängts doch nur davon ab, ob der schweißer nen guten tag hat oder nicht, oder wie?


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. September 2005)

So nicht, das ist gute Handarbeit.... Merida schweißt ihre mit Roboter, musst mal auf der Homepage schauen da steht alles beschrieben...


----------



## Benzman22 (22. September 2005)

das sind in der tat schöne nähte sebi. was einen schweißer gut macht ist aber nicht die tatsache das er aus deutschland kommt und deshalb automatisch mit deutscher präzision bestückt ist, sondern einzig und allein wie lange, will heissen wie viel erfahrung er im schweißen von fahrradrahmen hat. Es ist unbestritten das in taiwan, japan, etc.wohl einige der besten schweißer weltweit sitzen. kein land verarbeitet mehr aluminium wie taiwan und wendet das material für fahradrahmen schon weit über 20 jahre an. klar wird in taiwan mehr auf masse produziert, was aber nicht heißen muss das die schweißnähte und im allg. die rahmen alle ******* und schrott sind. also ein bisl verständnis für taiwan das, wie ich finde immer noch sehr schöne und stabile konstruktionen produziert. (coust, zoo, echo.......). 

PS: der hauptgrund warum ein rahmen immer vor der naht bricht ist die kerbwirkung die zwischen naht und rahmenrohr endsteht. der wärmeeinfluß des schweissens sollte durch die anschließende wärmebehandlung eigentlich wieder wett gemacht werden. kann natürlich in speziellen fällen einfluß haben.

also nicht meckern, trialen und den schlitzaugen danken


----------



## Trialman04 (22. September 2005)

Ich glaube auch nich, das es sich ein Verstrieb leisten kann,
minderwertige Ware anzubieten!!!

@Benzman
Du hast recht,das Verfahren welches hierbei zu tragen kommt nennt man Spannungsarm-Glühen und wird, wie der Name schon sagt, eingesetzt um
die Spannungen im Schweißnahtbereich und im gesamten Rahmenkonstrukt
zu eliminieren.
Wobei die bezeichnung "Glühen" im bereich Aluminium ja nich ganz trefflich is,
denn Alu Glüht nicht.


----------



## Trialman04 (22. September 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> kann man sowas eigentlich maschinell schweißen???
> 
> weil sonnst hängts doch nur davon ab, ob der schweißer nen guten tag hat oder nicht, oder wie?



Klar hängts von der Tagesform des Schweißers ab.
Aber dennoch hatt der Handschweißer einen direkten einfluss auf den "Soll" und "Istwert" im bezug auf seine Schweißnaht.
Denn ein Schweißroboter lässt letzteres völlig außer acht.
Natürlich hat eine Roboternaht eine sehr gute Oberflächengüte, aber wie sie in diesem Moment von innen aussieht, kann man nur schwer veststellen.

Beispiel:
Ein Schweißer sieht beim schweißen wenn sich Blasen unter der Nahtoberfläche bilden und kann darauf angemessen reagieren.
Wo hingegen der Roboter durchzieht und eine oberflächlich betrachtet Saubere Naht abliefert.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. September 2005)

Nochmal was zu der Firma Cannondale. Die lassen ihr Rahmen ausschließlich von  Schweißerinnen schweißen weil die annehmen das diese eine ruhigere Hand haben was ich mir auch vorstellen kann. Und bei Cannondale arbeiten nur die besten Schweißer glaubt es mir hab mal ne Reportage über das Werk gesehn . Und die Schweißnähte sehn wie geleckt aus auch ohne das schleifen. Außerdem würden die net umsonst lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen geben. Und nochmal was zu Taiwanschweißern, die nähte sehn nur deswegen so gut aus weil jeder ein Stück am Bike hat was er schweißt was man ja in dem Toxsinvideo sehen kann und außerdem bekommt man bei den vielen Rahmen denk ich auch bißl Übung. Der deutsche Schweißer nehmen wir mal Hoffmann als Beispiel muss den ganzen Rahmen also jedes Stück selber schweißen und produziert denk ich mal auch net so große Stückzahlen. Deswegen werden die Schweißnähte auch rein optisch net so gut sein wie die von nem Taiwanrahmen obwohl mein Hoffmann ziemlich gute Schweißnähte hat und es hält auch. Kommt auch viel auf die Konstruktion des Rahmens an nicht nur auf die Schweißnähte. Weil was nützt mir ein Rahmen der am Hinterbau durch CNC Teile steif und stabil gemacht wird und dann am Übergang vom steifen Teil zum flexenden Rohr reisst. Bestes Beispiel ist ZOO.


----------



## tobsen (22. September 2005)

im endeffekt egal, wo der rahmen herkommt. haupsache die quali stimmt...
und so ein ENDORFIN dad ma scho ganz gut rein gehen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. September 2005)

ey jungs, habt ja echt n wichtiges und super intressantes thema, aba ich möchte mal folgendes in den raum stellen:
ich hatte mal nen hoffmann rahmen, wo sich jeder drüber lustig gemacht hat, das die schweißnähte kacke aussehen, obwohl ich fand, das die gar nicht so schlimm ausahen sondern ganz normal, naja ihr wisst ja vorurteile....
moral von der geschichte: der rahmen lebt immernoch.
seit 2002 etwa....hab ihn verkauft und der lebt noch....
also.....scheißß drauf....


----------



## Mower (22. September 2005)

was kostet der endorfin-rahmen denn?

finde im netz nichts


----------



## isah (23. September 2005)

kA ob's schon nen pic gab..habs jedenfalls nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bryson (23. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> kA ob's schon nen pic gab..habs jedenfalls nicht gesehen



und was ist beim craig verändert worden?


----------



## trialsrider (23. September 2005)

bryson schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist beim craig verändert worden?




 sieht einfach nur Geil aus! und das Tretlager is höher oda?
egaaal.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. September 2005)

@ Max ich sehe das auch so..egal hauptsache das rad hält..zumal ich aber denke das jeder rahmen irgendwann reißt weil trial ist halt mal schon ne krasse belastung fürs material!


----------



## Monty98 (23. September 2005)




----------



## isah (23. September 2005)

und wo bleibt das blaue,grüne,gelbe,rote,... ?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. September 2005)

Ich find es schön mit anzusehn wie ECHO versucht unter mehreren Namen und mit viel Farbe seine Bikes am Markt zu verkaufen   Bin echt mal auf die Quali gespannt .


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. September 2005)

bryson schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist beim craig verändert worden?



hier mal nen paar bilder vom python...






























Craig Lee Scott PYTHON 2006 geometry:

Wheel base: 1045mm (with 375mm fork);
Chain stay length: 375mm, fit 2.5" tire;
BB high: +55mm;
Head tube length: 100mm;
Head tube angle: 71degreed (with 375mm fork);
BB shell: 68mm.

sehr sehr geil!!!!!!      

Jan


----------



## isah (23. September 2005)

nur mit rr?


----------



## hopmonkey (23. September 2005)

^^^
interessant, '04er hs33....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (23. September 2005)

ich würd sagen wegen der optik, passt gut zum hope hebel. Mal abgesehen davon find ich die '04 sowieso besser .. (kein siffen, angenehmer da runder, tpa aussen, stabiler, ... )


----------



## bryson (23. September 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal nen paar bilder vom python...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




göttlich


----------



## Jogi Trialer (24. September 2005)

Wie viel kostet den das neue zoo ?


----------



## trialsrider (24. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

>




Wenn sich das Ding so fährt wie es aussieht hab ich mein nächstes Bike gefunden! Einfach nur göttlich!     

Martin


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (24. September 2005)

Was für ein hässlicher Craig Lee Scott Aufkleber aufm Unterrohr


----------



## Monty98 (24. September 2005)

könnte genau sogut das neue model "zoo!" von der marke craigleescott sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (24. September 2005)

würd mir schon auch taugen...  

gewicht wär noch interessant...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. September 2005)

@ maddin
des rad sieht ziehmlich tipplastig aus.
des heißt für dich das de mitm syntace mindestens so  1,20 tippen solltest.
sonst gibts kein neues radl.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. September 2005)

Adamant also die ausgedachte Firma von ECHO hat mal Rockringe hergestellt bzw. sie wurden unter dem Namen verkauft. Leute die schon ein Stück dabei sind müssten das noch wissen. Und jetzt hat sich ECHO einfach gedacht wir verkaufen mal einen Rahmen unter dem Namen...einfach nur geil


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. September 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> das 26" schaut ja schon p0rn0 aus, aber schaut euch mal das
> 
> 20" Team an



Sind das hier denn die 2006er Modelle???


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Adamant also die ausgedachte Firma von ECHO hat mal Rockringe hergestellt bzw. sie wurden unter dem Namen verkauft. Leute die schon ein Stück dabei sind müssten das noch wissen. Und jetzt hat sich ECHO einfach gedacht wir verkaufen mal einen Rahmen unter dem Namen...einfach nur geil



Nicht nur Rockringe sondern auch Booster.
was is daran "einfach nur geil"?. KA wieso der Deng jeden Sonntag ne neue Marke gründet, is ja auch egal. Wenns ihm spass macht 
Hauptsache ne größere Produktpallete für uns. Und so geil wie die bikes jetzt aussehen, könnt ich mir vorstellen das das sogar vörderlich für den Trial sport ist.

Früher wurde man von den "coolen" kids dumm angeschaut wenn man mit nem hässlichen trial bike rumfuhr. Mit den ganzen neuen pimp Sachen sieht das anders aus. Jetzt sehen die Räder sogar für ausenstehende nicht trialer geil aus. Glaub schon das dadurch die Verkaufszahlen und damit der Bekanntheitsgrad von Trial steigt.


----------



## tobsen (26. September 2005)

Die spinnen, die Schinesen


----------



## Schlingsi (26. September 2005)

wie geil is das denn bitte!?  da werden die tollen koxx leute aber blöd gucken. wie siehts denn da preislich aus?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. September 2005)

toll, jetzt sehen alle deren modelle gleich aus...


----------



## tobsen (26. September 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> wie geil is das denn bitte!?  da werden die tollen koxx leute aber blöd gucken. wie siehts denn da preislich aus?



den rahmen gibts schon seit längerem beim jan für 695,-


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. September 2005)

lol ehrlich gesagt find ich den Czar in schlichten silber fast geiler als die anderen Farb kombis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (26. September 2005)

www.zoobike.com is wieder up mit den neuen Modellen:

Python 06






Pitbull 06





Sehen dick aus, find ich. Schön flach, mal sehen wie die sich fahren werden.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. September 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> www.zoobike.com is wieder up mit den neuen Modellen:
> 
> Python 06
> 
> ...



liest du auch mal die vorherigen posts?


----------



## AcaPulco (26. September 2005)

Nein.

Hab besseres zu tun als den ganzen Tag durch Foren zu stöbern


----------



## kingpin18 (26. September 2005)

Hi,

weis einer wie sich das Czar fährt bin am überlegen mir das zu hollen. Von der verarbeitung sieht es ja mal besser aus und halten wird es auch.

schreibt mir mal nen text besten dank schon mal

Mfg mario


----------



## AcaPulco (26. September 2005)

Also ich hab das jetzt bei nem Freund gefahren, dem is sein Vinco gebrochen und zu ihm hat der Jan gesagt, dass das das neue XTP nur mit anderer Gravur ist. Selbes Fliesband sozusagen. Beim XTP zahlste halt den Namen. Er hat sich Koxx Sticker draufgemacht. Ich wär net draufgekommen. Also es gibt glaube ich keine Unterschiede zum XTP und die fahren sich ja allesamt ganz gut.


----------



## ecols (26. September 2005)

Der CZAR hat ein wesentlich höheres Tretlager als der XTP. Nur das design ist gleich.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. September 2005)

es soll gleich sein wie das NEUE! naja.........nur nen bisschen schwerer. nen bisschen!


----------



## Benzman22 (26. September 2005)

glaube nicht das es baugleich mit dem neuen XTP ist, sicherlich ist es der optik nachempfunden, aber das gewicht soll größer und Rohrwandstärken sollen stärker als beim XTP sein. also ich würde den IVAN einem XTP auf jeden fall vorziehen. ein sehr schöner rahmen der sicher um einiges steifer und stabiler als der XTP ist.


----------



## Levelboss (26. September 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... und halten wird es auch.


 Wie viele Monate bist Du den Rahmen den schon gefahren?  
Oder hast Du irgendwelche außergewöhnlichen Internetbildanalysefähigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (26. September 2005)

nö nicht das ich es wüste aber ich beziehe mich auf die wörter vom jan "dickwandige Aluminium Rohre".

mfg


----------



## Benzman22 (27. September 2005)

ob die rohre ne große wandstärke haben kannst du leicht überprüfen indem du einfach mal dagegen klopfst.je dicker das rohr,desto weniger blechern hört sich das rohr. an bei dünnwandigen rohren wie z.B bei koxx oder meinem coust kannst du außerdem im licht erkennen wie sich das rohr beim draufdrücken ganz leicht eindellt. ich denke schon das der rahmen ne weile hält, hast ja schließlich auch übern jahr garantie.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> z.B bei koxx oder meinem coust kannst du außerdem im licht erkennen wie sich das rohr beim draufdrücken ganz leicht eindellt.



wtf das kann man echt sehen?


----------



## isah (28. September 2005)

> Ewww is all i can say


----------



## Benzman22 (28. September 2005)

@cryo-cube

ja,das kann man echt sehen.probier es doch mal bei deinem unterrohr. du *legst beide hände um dein rohr * und drückst dann mit beiden daumen kräftig. nicht zu fest....................


----------



## >Biketrial ASL< (28. September 2005)

Wie finderten das?????!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Biketrial ASL< (28. September 2005)

Hab gerade gesehen dass es schon gepostet wurde! Sry


----------



## ride (28. September 2005)

Also die beiden zoo-bikes da oben, find ich ziemlich hässlich ehrlichgesagt!
Aber vielleicht wenn man die hässlichen sticker wegmacht.... oder gleich alles hässliche grüne Zeug...


----------



## Tretschwein (28. September 2005)

no way das man das sieht. schwachsinn, das kann ich jawohl net glauben.

da kondensiert irgendwie wasser von deinen handflächen am kalten aluminium oder was weiß ich warum das si aussieht.

kann ich echt net glauben


----------



## funky^jAY (28. September 2005)

ist heute erster april?

also wenn man seine rohre am fahrrad einfach so eindrücken könnte...  D 

ist ja kein karosserie-blech


----------



## Benzman22 (29. September 2005)

geht natürlich nicht bei allen rahmen und wenn überhaupt nur am unterrohr.
bei meinem coust gehts jedenfalls und bei den koxx rahmen müsste es auch gehen. bei zoo und bt geht es z.B. nicht.
vielleicht hab ihr auch einfach zu wenig saft im ei


----------



## trialsrider (29. September 2005)

Also ich find das von Neil das neue SAU GEIL!!! 
VORALLEM mit dem viiiiielen Grün!!! SCHÖÖN!!!    

Und mit dem eindrücken, doch dat geht bei den KOXX rädern wohl echt.
 aba is schon krass.


----------



## andi87 (29. September 2005)

Hey miteinander,
mir fällt auf, dass bei allen neuen bikes hier im nu stuff thread die hope mini verbaut ist!
Ich wollt mir die eigentlich schon seit längerem zulegen. Ich habe eigentlich immer gemeint dass es sich um die trial handelt. letztes mal bei der dm hab ich erfahren, dass die trial aber ein anderes übersetzungsverhältnis als die mini hat, dann war ich etwas stutzig und hab sie nicht gekauft.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit der disc, bzw. weiß jemand ob die nicht doch baugleich mit der trial ist??
kann ja nicht schlecht sein, wenn sie an sämtlichen echo zoo usw. verbaut wird.
andernfalls nehm ich wieder mal die louise fr.
was würdet ihr bevorzugen?
danke!
andi


----------



## konrad (29. September 2005)

die mono mini und die hope trial sind nicht baugleich!wenn du eine hpe trial haben willst,aber nich die aufpreis für das try-all modell zahlen willst,dann kannst du hier 
die hope trial kaufen.
ich fahr sie auch,und hab noch keine probleme damit gehabt-top bremse


----------



## tobsen (29. September 2005)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> was würdet ihr bevorzugen?



Fahr auch die FR aber im Direktvergleich mit der Mono Trial kann se nich mithalten. Trotz 15mm grösserer Scheibe...
werd mir demnächst auch die Mono Trial holen...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Oktober 2005)

Yeah Yeah bei trialmarkt.de steht das er die heatsink produkte demnächst vertreibt!!! Wieder mal geile aktion vom Jan. Sau geil das er auf neue Sachen und das verlangen der Trialer reagiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (2. Oktober 2005)

Muss man die kennen?


----------



## Schlingsi (2. Oktober 2005)

muss nich, aber wäre von vorteil in meinen augen. hab von magura auf vbrake und weissen heatsink pads gewechselt... auf einer geflexten felge bedeutet  das pure power! da kann alles einpacken.

nur schade das es die weissen heatsinks nicht mehr gibt. kenne nämlich auch jemanden der die roten hat und die sind nicht so überzeugend.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Oktober 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr auch die FR aber im Direktvergleich mit der Mono Trial kann se nich mithalten. Trotz 15mm grösserer Scheibe...
> werd mir demnächst auch die Mono Trial holen...




guuuuut


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Oktober 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man die kennen?



Die werden in UK heiss gehandelt. Sollen sehr gut sein und vor allem billig.(hoffentlich übernimmt der Jan die preise)
Gibt pads für mag und Vbrake.
Der heatsink pad hersteller hat in den letzten monaten unentwegt an der Mischung der Pads gearbeitet um sie zu perfektionieren. Feedback hat er von den top UK ridern bekommen weil er die pads lange umsonst verschenkt hat damit er von den Leuten feedback zur Bremsleistung bekommt.


----------



## florianwagner (2. Oktober 2005)

von try-all gibts jetzt titanschrauben (pay-all)...
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die billiger als sonst wo sind


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Oktober 2005)

wenn man mit booster fahren will brauch man trotzdem noch die standard schrauben. oder gibts von den dingern 2 versionen?


----------



## florianwagner (2. Oktober 2005)

http://www.try-all.com/index.php?lg=en_EN&type=trial&page=comp&country=IN&category=&id=&media=

hier sind alle schrauben aufgelistet, aber für nen booster sind die trotzdem noch zu kurz, da müssten die min. 35-40 mm lang sein.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (4. Oktober 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man die kennen?



zum kennenlernen:
http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/


----------



## robs (5. Oktober 2005)

Weiß jemand genaueres über die neuen ECHO-Naben mit Freilauf?






Ich wüsste gerne mal was die kosten sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (5. Oktober 2005)

in PL um die 200E. In DE schatze ich wird es nicht viel anders sein weil bis jetzt die preise fast immer gleich wahren oder sogar hocher.....und das bei einem durchschnitlichem einkomen von 300E in PL


----------



## robs (6. Oktober 2005)

Hab dem Jan mal ne mail geschrieben und er meinte so ca. 175,-   wirds...

Das klingt echt verlockend. Meine Hügi geht mir nämlich aufn Sack mit 18 Einrastpunkten!


----------



## Schevron (6. Oktober 2005)

wieviel einrastpunkte haben denn die echo?


----------



## tobsen (6. Oktober 2005)

AORTA BIKES


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. Oktober 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel einrastpunkte haben denn die echo?



...72...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Oktober 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> AORTA BIKES



da is doch bestimmt deng im spiel,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (6. Oktober 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> da is doch bestimmt deng im spiel,




 ne, diesmal wohl nich... der Li Shi Ming hat sich ja vom Deng getrennt und der macht jetz sein eigenes ding...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. Oktober 2005)

Bald gibts mehr Trialmarken als verschiedene DS Rahmen. Und eines toller als das andere


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Oktober 2005)

vorallem 99% davon silber.......


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Oktober 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> da is doch bestimmt deng im spiel,




Das ist 100% eine Mischung aus den alten Teilen von Deng. Diese Flachalu S-cheisse an den Kettenstreben war doch schon mal in den älteren Modellen bei Echo oder Zoo zu sehen. Die Bauweise des Hinterbaus ist wie beim Control und das Sitzrohr und die Cussetts im Steuerbereich wie beim Caisso... Das Rad ist wirklch der volle Dreckhaufen und mit null Liebe gemacht... Die gleiche Machart nur als Dirter bekommt man beim Cust Tec für 19 wenn man eine Shimano Gruppe dazu kauft...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. Oktober 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> das is mal nen breiter reifen
> 
> wobei ich mich da schon frage ob es der 2.5er nicht auch schon tut...
> für den 2.7er braucht man sicherlich schon die breite felge




weiss einer aus was für ner gummimischung das teil gebraten wird?


----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Oktober 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> weiss einer aus was für ner gummimischung das teil gebraten wird?


ich glaub 60 a


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. Oktober 2005)

also fahr den monty 2.7 reifen
is zwar n bissl schwerer
aber vom fahr und gripverhalten sau geil.    

gruß sebo


----------



## Xmut Zadar (17. Oktober 2005)

yao zhi ist demnächst auch mit eigenem kram am start
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=16139


----------



## AcaPulco (17. Oktober 2005)

Oh toll, Zoo! mit anderen Stickern


----------



## florianwagner (19. Oktober 2005)

schaut euch das mal an!!!

http://freshproducts.co.uk/Main.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2005)

sieht gut aus.. leider noch kein preis


----------



## Schevron (19. Oktober 2005)

is quasi RB aber nur der Hebel ohne Griff oder???
ganz bißl anders

aber im prinzip ne nette sache, wenn der preis stimmt


----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2005)

naja.. rb is halt carbon und style und so.. der ist halt für ein-finger-bedienung und vorallem mit nem geschickten tpa..

da steht ja was von nem guten preis.. aber nix genaues. vll schickt mal jm ne mail (gleich nach versand nach D fragen)


----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2005)

hier sind die anderen produkte von "Fresh Products"






26" kettenspanner




hebeln von innen




v-brake adapter




20" spanner




rockring

//EDIT2:

von mietschorek (ausm england forum):

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7299/img6322small5yb.jpg 
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6023/img6318small0sb.jpg 
http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/5764/rotationofimg0018small4gm.jpg 
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/9164/img6321small5ns.jpg 

//EDIT: ich hab ne mail geschickt, ich poste die antwort wenn eine kommmt..


----------



## kingpin18 (22. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Monty98 (22. Oktober 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

>




oh gott... :kotz: 
die farbe wär nicht schlecht aber das sattelrohr verhaut wieder alles   
sind das im hintergrund try-all riser lenker in allen farben (also nicht die schwulen sonder solche zoo-like teile?)


----------



## kingpin18 (22. Oktober 2005)

Ein Traum in Blau


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. Oktober 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Traum in Blau



was is denn das fürn vorbau?!?! :kotz:


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. Oktober 2005)

fällts euch auch auf? immer wenns um koxx neuvorstellungen geht wird gemeckert  

ich persönlich finde den 20" wasp garnich so schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (22. Oktober 2005)

wenns hält ist das 20" bestimmt was nettes.. aber das vracing.. schönes blau, aber man hätte es nicht mit diesem hässlichen gelb kombinieren müssen..


----------



## Monty98 (22. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wenns hält ist das 20" bestimmt was nettes.. aber das vracing.. schönes blau, aber man hätte es nicht mit diesem hässlichen gelb kombinieren müssen..




aaalter das is neon!!!


----------



## kingpin18 (22. Oktober 2005)

Weis jemand die geo daten von dem XTP R.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Oktober 2005)

1090mm, +40mm

Preis übrigens 3250,- Wegen der vielen Titan Teile.. Schaltwerk, Schrauben etc..


----------



## kingpin18 (22. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> 1090mm, +40mm
> 
> Preis übrigens 3250,- Wegen der vielen Titan Teile.. Schaltwerk, Schrauben etc..



Besten dank das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht das du das wieder weist. Und was soll der Rahmen so kosten?

mfg


----------



## Xmut Zadar (22. Oktober 2005)

bring deinen leeren kasten weg und du hast das geld fast zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Oktober 2005)

alter wer sich das rad zu dem preis kauft gehört zu tode verprügelt.


----------



## Ray (23. Oktober 2005)

aber weniger wegen des preises sondern vielmehr wegen der farbgebung


----------



## Scr4t (23. Oktober 2005)

also vielleciht seid ihr etwas zu voreilig.
vllt sieht das Bike "in Echt" gut aus, man kanns nicht wissen, aber die Bilder alleine sehen nicht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## trialsrider (23. Oktober 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> also vielleciht seid ihr etwas zu voreilig.
> vllt sieht das Bike "in Echt" gut aus, man kanns nicht wissen, aber die Bilder alleine sehen nicht vielversprechend aus.



Also ich fand das Bike sah in Life garnet mal sooo schlecht aus! 
Es geht echt. Aber weiss einer das Gewicht von dem Bike?
Wenn da soviel Titan und so dran is.....


----------



## Schevron (23. Oktober 2005)

weiß jemand von euch wie sich titan bremsscheiben für trial eignen?

besser/schlechter als stahl
besser/schlechter als alu


----------



## florianwagner (23. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Ti-Titaniu...190803594QQcategoryZ85107QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

kannst dir ja mal welche zulegen und testen...


----------



## Schevron (23. Oktober 2005)

hehe, genau wegen dem angebot bei ebay hab ich gefragt   

wenn die was taugen hätt ich die ev genommen


----------



## florianwagner (23. Oktober 2005)

zwei dumme ein gedanke...

die scheibe is halt ne 160er, für was willste die denn nehmen, fürs 26" is die wohl zu weak aber fürs 20" müsste die doch gehn oder?


----------



## Schevron (23. Oktober 2005)

jo, aufm 26" hab ich ne 190er. aber aufm 20" hätt ich die sonst mal versucht.

mal schaun wie teuer die wird. dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (23. Oktober 2005)

also cristian wenn ich mir sicher wäre würde ich behaupten das du ne 180er scheibe fährst.
mess mal nach.
gruß seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (24. Oktober 2005)

kommt drauf an. wenn man von außenseite welle zu außenseite welle mißt is glaub 190. is aber schon ne weile her seit ich gemessen hab. weißt ja: haddu kopf wie sieb, muddu notieren. kann mich also auch irren


----------



## isah (25. Oktober 2005)

www.trialmarkt.de 



> 24.10.05 -- Trial Bikes: KOXX



*Trial Bike 26" Koxx Giacomo Coustellier *  








-- 1.900,00  --  



> Sehr flaches und robustes Trial Bike mit Aluminium Rahmen und Gabel, Magura HS-33 Hydraulikbremsen, Try All Vorbau und Lenker, Try All CNC HR-Nabe 6-fach starr, ACS Frontfreilauf , Try All ISIS Kurbelpaar und Innenlager, breite Try All Felgen und Stiky Trial Reifen. Scheibenbremse vorne gegen Aufpreis.



*Trial Bike 26" Koxx XTP R *






-- Euro 3.250,00  --  



> neues High End Trial Bike der Koxx 26" Klasse. Sehr leichter Aluminium Rahmen und Gabel, Try All / Hope Scheibenbremse vorne, Magura HS-33 hinten, Try All ISIS Kurbeln und Innenlager mit White Ind. ENO Trial Freilaufritzel, Try All CNC HR-Nabe starr 6-fach, VRC Schaltwerk, Try All Titan Schraubensatz, Magnesium Plattformpedale, Try All fluo Felgen neongelb. Kettenstreben 380mm, Radstand 1098mm, *Gewicht 9,96 Kg*.



*Trial Bike 26" Koxx Levelboss *






-- Euro 1.830,00 -- (1040, 1065, 1100)



> Sehr robustes Trial Bike der Koxx Serie mit Aluminium Rahmen und Gabel, Magura HS-33 Hydraulikbremsen, Try All Vorbau und Lenker, Try All CNC HR-Nabe 6-fach starr, ACS Frontfreilauf , Try All ISIS Kurbelpaar und Innenlager, breite Try All Felgen und Stiky Trial Reifen. Kettenstreben 385mm, Radstand 1105mm, Gewicht 10,74 Kg. Scheibenbremse vorne gegen Aufpreis.


----------



## AcaPulco (26. Oktober 2005)

omg, 3250 Euro für das hässlichste Trialbike das ich je gesehen habe... Koxx übertreibts etwas...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Oktober 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> omg, 3250 Euro für das hässlichste Trialbike das ich je gesehen habe... Koxx übertreibts etwas...



frei nach dem Motto...TRY-ALL---- das bezieht sich wohl auf die Preisgestaltung


----------



## Monty98 (26. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> [B]Trial Bike 26" Koxx XTP R [/...design, geo und und und...einfach zum  :kotz:


----------



## florianwagner (26. Oktober 2005)

hört mal auf, in den 80er hätten wir uns alle nach so geilen neonfarben die finger geleckt und wären dann in entsprechendem papageienoutfit erst mal ne runde gefahren.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Oktober 2005)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt....ich find es sieht gar nicht schlecht aus....irgendwie wie es moped von valentino rossi, aber der preis is absolut viel zu hoch, ganz ehrlich, wer kauft sich das für über 3000.....ich net....niemals...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Oktober 2005)

Das sieht deshalb wie das Teil vom Rossi aus weil er es sich von ihm abgekuckt hat  Ist mir auch aufgefallen wo ich das Teil zum ersten mal gesehn habe.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Oktober 2005)

upssiii..ich und computer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Oktober 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt....ich find es sieht gar nicht schlecht aus....irgendwie wie es moped von valentino rossi,


----------



## AcaPulco (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich sehs schon vor mir:

Koxx holt Rossi ins Team.


----------



## Koxxfreak (26. Oktober 2005)

Gut ich find das echt geil das rad fährt sich gut und sieht auch geil aus find ich aber was soll das mit dem preis ist doch echt ******* von koxx die haben doch en knall

Monty hat auch alles aus Titan dran die übertreiben aber nicht.
Ich finds *******


----------



## florianwagner (26. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

>



kuck mal der rossi macht auch schon augen bei dem preis!
dafür kann er sich ja fast neues mööf kaufen.

ach und übrigens: http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=16387

sehr interessant, vor allem weil man das teil mit nem tretlagerschlüssel abziehen kann.


----------



## ph1L (26. Oktober 2005)

Weiß nicht ob es hier schon gepostet wurde aber das Ding könnt ich mir gerade an die Wand hängen... noch ein Carbonlenker und es wäre (in meinen Augen) perfekt:


----------



## trialsrider (26. Oktober 2005)

Jo war schonmal da glaub ich! Aber ich find auch dass das SOOO GEIL AUSSIEHT!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (26. Oktober 2005)

der neue tensile freilauf ist wirklich schön... aber abziehen kann man ihn trotzdem nicht leichter... 

nur der lockring hat jetzt ein linksgewinde und zieht sich beim reintreten endlich fest...


----------



## isah (26. Oktober 2005)

hast du nen link?


----------



## trialmissmarple (26. Oktober 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht ob es hier schon gepostet wurde aber das Ding könnt ich mir gerade an die Wand hängen... noch ein Carbonlenker und es wäre (in meinen Augen) perfekt:




DAs ist doch wohl mal ******** warum lassen die sich alle kaufen von den schiess KOXX LEuten Benito alle und keiner von denen fährt dann ein KOXX Bentio seins ist nen MOnty eigentlich und die Coustl.Bikes bekommen ne nadere FArbe und schon sdie es KOxx entwickluingen was ein scheiss mit KOXX schlimmer als Vögelgrippe    :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. Oktober 2005)

abgesehen davon is das coust/koxx da oben aber echt schick...


----------



## ecols (26. Oktober 2005)

ist das immer noch ne pace gabel? immer noch mit 420 mm Einbauhöhe?
Ich glaub cih spinn.. Wenn ich ne ForXX einbau is also die ganze Geo versaut.. na danke.. wenigstens den lenkwinkel hätten sie anpassen können..


----------



## Levelboss (26. Oktober 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> ist das immer noch ne pace gabel? immer noch mit 420 mm Einbauhöhe?
> Ich glaub cih spinn.. Wenn ich ne ForXX einbau is also die ganze Geo versaut.. na danke.. wenigstens den lenkwinkel hätten sie anpassen können..


Die Cousts sind noch nie eine Pace Gabel gefahren.


----------



## ecols (26. Oktober 2005)

was war das denn dann? dieses carbonteil? und wie waren von der die geodaten?


----------



## Ray (26. Oktober 2005)

das ist/war ne fournales die vor jahren mal die serie gehen sollte... doch niemand wollte 500 dafür ausgeben... über die geo daten rätselt man heute noch 

mich wundert es allerdings auch das der giacomo jetzt forxx fährt...


----------



## isah (26. Oktober 2005)

//EDIT hat sich geklärt..


----------



## interlock (29. Oktober 2005)

www.simtrabikes.com
kein plan ob der frame schon bekannt ist. gefällt mir aber besser als der BT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (29. Oktober 2005)

sieht geil aus, ich poste mal das datenblatt von der seite die du gepostet hast:






find ich von der geo nicht so toll.. und das keine magura aufnahmen dran sind find ich auch nicht so.. aber rear disc steht dran, also wems gefällt..


----------



## trail-kob (29. Oktober 2005)

ehm sieht aus wie nen BT 6.0 ? ...


----------



## interlock (29. Oktober 2005)

naja, der bt hat auch nur cantisockel.
der hinterbau beim simtra kommt meiner meinung nach etwas besser. vorallem sind da an den ausfallenden auch die ketten und sitzstreben miteinander verschweißt.
ist ja beim bt nicht der fall. da sind nur so fuzi bleche angebruzelt


----------



## ecols (29. Oktober 2005)

aber ein tretlager mit 20 mm unter 0 is eigentlich vorsintflutlich..
wahrscheinlich sollte es bb rise, oder aber -20 heißen.. dann wärs gar nicht soo schlecht.. 5mm kürzere kettenstreben wären aber halt noch schöner..


----------



## interlock (29. Oktober 2005)

ihr habt aber auch ma anschprüche


----------



## Monty98 (29. Oktober 2005)

wow ich find die geo perfekt!
und das sag ich als 20" frosch


----------



## Levelboss (29. Oktober 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> aber ein tretlager mit 20 mm unter 0 is eigentlich vorsintflutlich..
> wahrscheinlich sollte es bb rise, oder aber -20 heißen.. dann wärs gar nicht soo schlecht..


Das Tretlager ist 20mm über Achshöhe.


----------



## TheBASStian (29. Oktober 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> aber ein tretlager mit 20 mm unter 0 is eigentlich vorsintflutlich..
> wahrscheinlich sollte es bb rise, oder aber -20 heißen.. dann wärs gar nicht soo schlecht.. 5mm kürzere kettenstreben wären aber halt noch schöner..





Ey pass ma auf hier...  meins ist -30..
Wenn das nicht son Hochrad ist, wo das Tretlager ÜBERM HR ist, dann ist das nicht vorsintflutlich, sondern einfach oldschool! Hans-style eben.
Ich sag nur mach mal mit nem XTP nen Rollbunny.


----------



## trialsrider (29. Oktober 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tretlager ist 20mm ÜBER! Achshöhe.




 Schnallt ihr dat jetzte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (29. Oktober 2005)

ja und zwar gewaltig...
er meint damit lediglich die normale achshöhe deiner naben.

+20 mm gibt an das das tretlager 20mm höher liegt als die naben achse

und somit liegt der schwerpunkt weiter oben.

kapische... ?

(die null linie liegt bei ca 300 mm vom boden... also hat diese rahmen bei korrektem aufbau 320 mm... )


----------



## trialsrider (30. Oktober 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> ja und zwar gewaltig...
> er meint damit lediglich die normale achshöhe deiner naben.
> 
> +20 mm gibt an das das tretlager 20mm höher liegt als die naben achse
> ...



Ich hoffe mal das ich mich net durchs kapische angesprochen fühlen soll.
Oder wat?


----------



## Ray (30. Oktober 2005)

der ausdruck bb drop +20mm ist syntaktisch eindeutig falsch wenn das tretlager über der achse liegt. darum ging es eigentlich...


----------



## 525Rainer (3. November 2005)

neu?


----------



## Monty98 (3. November 2005)

also ich kenns schon.
gefällt mir besser als ein caiso.
is das made by hähnen?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. November 2005)

sieht schick aus. vor allem mit dem vierkant hinterbau und den gussets zwischen sattelrohr und sitzstreben. ganz zu schweigen von dem blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (4. November 2005)

Sieht echt mal dick aus!


----------



## isah (4. November 2005)

das ist tibo marriaux..

http://videos.observedtrials.net/hosted/teamtmstreet01.wmv


----------



## ChrisKing (4. November 2005)

nein, das ist ein Video!


----------



## Levelboss (4. November 2005)

Nein Chris, das ist ein Link zu einem Video!


----------



## TheBASStian (4. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das ist tibo marriaux..
> 
> http://videos.observedtrials.net/hosted/teamtmstreet01.wmv



Ist zwar im falschen thread gelandet, aber das ist für meinen Geschmack das geilste Video seit sehr langer Zeit!
Camera, style, Mucke, Schnitt, 26"!!! 
Einfach alles geil.
Diesen coolen 420 muss ich unbedingt mal probieren. Den kann man sich bestimmt drauf schaffen.
Bin ich noch nie drauf gekommen, die Drehung in der "falschen" Richtung zu springen.
Nicht nur langweiliges Getippe, sondern mal echt schöne Aktionen.


----------



## Benzman22 (4. November 2005)

"nicht nur lanfweiliges getippe" was soll das den heißen, kannst du etwa immer noch nicht tippen jan?


----------



## TheBASStian (5. November 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> "nicht nur lanfweiliges getippe" was soll das den heißen, kannst du etwa immer noch nicht tippen jan?



Genau das soll es heißen! Gut erkannt... Ich ändere mich wohl nie.
Ich halte es mit der Devise: "Nicht gegen, sondern AUF das Hindernis".


----------



## trialmissmarple (5. November 2005)

Neue DanielL replica Kurbeln   sind noch nicht 100% 

Die verfärbung ist fett hab ich nicht gesehen
http://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict00283of.jpg


----------



## trialmissmarple (5. November 2005)

http://img109.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict00335rf.jpg

man kana das aufe fotos nicht shen aber man kann sich drin spiegeln


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. November 2005)

hat was   selbst gemach ja?

pix im eingebauten zustand plz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (5. November 2005)

ja mein neues mopped ist erst so in 2Wochen fertig dann gibts auch noc polierte felgen und nen nnschutz und rahemn in orange metallic und ne V-brake hinten und die avid ball bearing vorne mit nokon


----------



## trialmissmarple (5. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> hat was   selbst gemach ja?
> 
> pix im eingebauten zustand plz!


 

ja selber gemacht mit beitze die farbe ab dann poliert poliert poliert ne heiden arbeit aber schaut geil aus


----------



## !Monty! (5. November 2005)

das tibo marriaux vid is doch schon richtig alt


----------



## isah (5. November 2005)

ich habs gepostet weil mbk unbekannt war..


----------



## V!RUS (6. November 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> ja selber gemacht mit beitze die farbe ab dann poliert poliert poliert ne heiden arbeit aber schaut geil aus



Fätt CHROME!!!


----------



## Monty98 (6. November 2005)

edit:


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. November 2005)

denjenigen, der für das promo foto die bremsen installiert hat müsste man erschiessen. wie siehtn das bitte aus mit den 8,5 meter zu langen leitungen...musst ich jetz ma loswerden ;-)


----------



## trialsrider (6. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> denjenigen, der für das promo foto die bremsen installiert hat müsste man erschiessen. wie siehtn das bitte aus mit den 8,5 meter zu langen leitungen...musst ich jetz ma loswerden ;-)




 Maaaaan....schonmal an BARSPIN gedacht??


----------



## Bwana (6. November 2005)

mit so einem vorbau nen barspin und adios spermios für immeros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (6. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> denjenigen, der für das promo foto die bremsen installiert hat müsste man erschiessen. wie siehtn das bitte aus mit den 8,5 meter zu langen leitungen...musst ich jetz ma loswerden ;-)



Das ist halt mit Peitscheneffekt. Das knallt dann so schön bei jeder größeren Bewegung. Die meisten ehemaligen Reisfeldarbeiter brauchen das so.

Ich finde's aber eher zwei andere Dinge beachtlich. Erstens steht nirgendwo ein Backstein oder ein Hölzchen, das das Bike hält...es muss also so dermaßen gut ausbalanciert sein, dass es von alleine steht   


...und zweitens frage ich mich, wie er ohne Pedale und ohne Lenker und ohne Reifen...eigentlich ja nur mit dem nackten Rahmen den Sidehop auf das Raupenfahrzeug geschafft hat.   
Einfach bemerkenswert! ...ich bin so schlecht, ich muss raus und üben!


----------



## Bwana (6. November 2005)

> ch finde's aber eher zwei andere Dinge beachtlich. Erstens steht nirgendwo ein Backstein oder ein Hölzchen, das das Bike hält...es muss also so dermaßen gut ausbalanciert sein, dass es von alleine steht



da rechts unten am hinterrad ist ein bisschen gelber stacheldraht... damit ham die des festgetüddelt!!!


----------



## jockie (6. November 2005)

Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> da rechts unten am hinterrad ist ein bisschen gelber stacheldraht... damit ham die des festgetüddelt!!!



Du solltest Photoshop 10 werden, oder bei der CIA anheuern! Du findest bestimmt auch mit verbundenen Augen Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak.

Ich glaube eher, dass der Ständer rausgepixelt wurde


----------



## 525Rainer (6. November 2005)

eine speiche ist am hinterrad um 10m verlängert,geht durch die felge durch und ist in den erdboden reingerammt. an der tiefsten stelle ist sie etwa 2-3m dick. das kann man schlecht erkennen an dem foto.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. November 2005)

oder einen Stock schräg in Boden gerammt und im richtigen Winkel fotografiert, so dass der Stock hinter dem Mantel ist und man ihn eben nicht sieht.


----------



## jockie (7. November 2005)

...oder beim Inertgas-Schweißen wurden 8 Kubikmeter (    ) Helium im Rahmen untergebracht, die das Gewicht des Rahmens aufheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (7. November 2005)

Interessant ist auch mal ein blick auf deren Website zu werfen: www.aortabike.com

weiß jetzt nicht wie bilder gleich angezeigt werden - hier die Links:
http://www.aortabike.com/produce/o/l/FRAME26_01.jpg
http://www.aortabike.com/produce/o/l/FRAME26_13.jpg

Ich glaub das Kettenfahrzeug ist n Panzer:
http://www.aortabike.com/produce/o/l/FRAME26_02.jpg
http://www.aortabike.com/produce/o/l/FRAME26_03.jpg

auch frei stehend:
http://www.aortabike.com/produce/o/l/FRAME26_11.jpg
http://www.aortabike.com/produce/o/l/FRAME26_12.jpg


----------



## kingpin18 (8. November 2005)

Wollen die jetzt Monty kopieren?


----------



## isah (8. November 2005)

gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. November 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen die jetzt Monty kopieren?



neeee,monty sieht doch net schei$$e aus


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (8. November 2005)

hauptsache zusätzliches gewicht durch nen geknicktes rohr reingebracht, net schlecht!


----------



## V!RUS (8. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> gewöhnungsbedürftig



oder hässlich   


Was soll eigentlich so eine geknickte stange da bringen?


----------



## jockie (8. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> oder hässlich
> 
> Was soll eigentlich so eine geknickte stange da bringen?



Monty sacht datt würd stoooßdämpfend wirken...zumindest bei gebogenem Oberrohr+Unterrohr. Da hier Hinterbaustreben+Oberrohr ein wenig gebogen sind, beabsichtigen die vielleicht soetwas ähnliches.

Oooooder...es ist einfach ein Drogenversteck mit Deckel.


----------



## roborider (8. November 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen die jetzt Monty kopieren?



Igitt....genauso wie die 26" potthässlich....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. November 2005)

aja mein gott, is doch nurn kiddiebike, also für die kleinen, also nix neues levelboss 20" oder so.....für kiddies is doch okay....


----------



## hopmonkey (8. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Oooooder...es ist einfach ein Drogenversteck mit Deckel.









darf man sich von den bullen ohne verdachtsmoment eigentlich 
in fahrradöffnungen gucken lassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (8. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> aja mein gott, is doch nurn kiddiebike, also für die kleinen, also nix neues levelboss 20" oder so.....für kiddies is doch okay....



hadder recht.
ausserdem isse uralt.
n aktuelles koxx kinderbike wäre:






Wasp


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. November 2005)

Koxx stinkt wie die Pest


----------



## bryson (8. November 2005)

Preis?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. November 2005)

das wasp gefällt mir ziemlich gut, das andere dafür garnich ;-)


----------



## Monty98 (8. November 2005)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> hadder recht.
> ausserdem isse uralt.
> n aktuelles koxx kinderbike wäre:
> 
> ...




wenn ich lang auf das bild schaue und mir immer wieder in gedanken vorsage "das is ein 26"er " 
glaub ich nach ein paar mal das es wirklich eins is


----------



## jockie (8. November 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich lang auf das bild schaue und mir immer wieder in gedanken vorsage "das is ein 26"er "
> glaub ich nach ein paar mal das es wirklich eins is


...und ich weiß bei dem Gelb nicht, ob nicht besser _MAGURA_, _CATERPILLAR_, _DHL_ oder _BVB 09_, _Willi Betz_ oder _"follow me"_ drauf stünde.

"Und diiiiese Biene, die ich meine, die heißt..."


----------



## Monty98 (8. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> "Und diiiiese Biene, die ich meine, die heißt..."



waaaasp! kleine, unstabile, frech teure koxx waaaaasp


----------



## ecols (9. November 2005)

Neue Echoteile beim Jan.. Nur die Felgen stehen noch nciht online..


----------



## jockie (9. November 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Echoteile beim Jan.. Nur die Felgen stehen noch nciht online..



Schick schick...eine sinnvolle Konsequenz aus BMX- und Trial-Teil. Die Art Tretlager muss man aber mächtigst plan einbauen, sonst soll's schnell laut und futsch werden (mal gelesen...auf Papier...auf'm Klo). Geht auch leider nicht mit FFW.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Echo-Tretlager auch gut in der Streeter-Szene ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (9. November 2005)

noch was für die flaming boyz unter euch..


----------



## isah (9. November 2005)

die neuen echo felgen (48 mm) sind genauso hart wie die alten..


----------



## Scr4t (9. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> die neuen echo felgen (48 mm) sind genauso hart wie die alten..



Hat die schon jemand oder woher weisst du das? 

oder hat der Jan die jetzt da?   

EDIT: Jan hat sie da!! VR und HR (20")  = 75  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wurde ja auch zeit, meine alte 38er Hinten hat langsam ausgediehnt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. November 2005)

Meint ihr vielleicht die Felge hir  . Hab sie genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt bekommen. Meine alte VIZ ist schon durchgeflext. Hab ziemliche Probs gehabt die hinten rein zu bekommen . Die Heatsinkpads bauen so dick auf das zwischen Felge und Belag kein Platz mehr ist. Mußte erstmal bißl was aus dem IBS fräsen das die Kolben weiter nach aussen gehn. Die Felge ist auch so saubreit und das Alu ist knochenhart, hab  ganz schön flexen müssen um ein anständiges Muster reinzubekommen.


----------



## Scr4t (9. November 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

>



  

Boah bist du gemein! Auch haben will. 

Aber von der Optik her muss vorne auch noch ne grüne rein.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. November 2005)

Grün vorne kommt vielleicht noch aber meine geht vorne noch super. Ach ja, ich weis nicht wie ich es sagen soll aber die Heatsink beissen irgendwie pervers und der Sound ist total krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (9. November 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Grün vorne kommt vielleicht noch aber meine geht vorne noch super. Ach ja, ich weis nicht wie ich es sagen soll aber die Heatsink beissen irgendwie pervers und der Sound ist total krass.



woher hast du die? 

WObei wenn die Flexung frisch ist zieht nahezu alles pervers ^^
Mich würden es interessieren wie schnell sie sich bei frischer flexung abnutzen und wie sie sich verhalten, wenn die flexung schon  etwas runtergefahre ist?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. November 2005)

Ik hab die vom Jan. Also zur Abnutzung kann ich noch nichts sagen bin heut nur bißl rumgekullert. Wär aber gut wenn sie sich mal bißl abnutzen würden dann würde der Platz zum einstellen mal größer werden.


----------



## trialmissmarple (10. November 2005)

http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict00404fe.jpg
BAld ist mein neues Bike fertig und der RAhmen mal erst


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. November 2005)

du hasts nciht so mit bildern, auf denen man etwas sieht, oder??


----------



## V!RUS (10. November 2005)

ist das golden/kupferfarben?

(ich leih dir mal meine lumix...)


----------



## GrauerPanther (11. November 2005)

Hab' jetzt endlich meinen ultimativen Rahmen gefunden:






Nie wieder die dicken Eier zwischen Reifen und Rahmen bekommen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. November 2005)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' jetzt endlich meinen ultimativen Rahmen gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :kotz: 

Jan


----------



## V!RUS (11. November 2005)

lol, wenn man das noch ein bisschen verlängert, hat man ein prima schutzblech


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. November 2005)

Weis nicht wo  ich es reinstellen sollte weil so ne Art Bastelthread gibt es ja noch net deswegen hab ich es hier gepostet. Ist ne Umbauaktion vom Rohloffspeedhubritzel zu einem Kassettenritze,l den Grund können sich die meisten Chris Kingfahrer bestimmt denken. War ne Heidenarbeit und das nicht mal für mich selbst  Gewinde überschweißt und ausgedreht. Wollte die Verzahnung Drahterodieren aber war keine Maschine frei da musst ich das Zeug reinfeilen bis ich Blasen an den Fingern hatte  Funzt aber super


----------



## ph1L (12. November 2005)

Also ich hab mir sowas einfach bestellet: http://tartybikes.co.uk/image.php?image=surlysprocket.jpg

shame on me...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koxxfreak (12. November 2005)

Sehr geile bastelarbeit muss ich sagen bin beeindruckt.
Könntest du den bauplan rein stellen wenn du so was hattest.
Da man die roloffrizel ja von beiden seiten befahren kann denk ich ist das eine super idee.


----------



## Levelboss (12. November 2005)

Man kann auch einfach ein King Ritzel nehmen. Das kann man auch wenden.


----------



## 525Rainer (12. November 2005)

nachdem der heatsink spanner noch nicht lieferbar ist und mir der rennen neu zu teuer ist hab ich heute übergangsweise mal einen prototypen gebastelt. funktioniert nach kurzem test eigentlich gut aber ich werd heute noch länger testen ob das was taugt:


----------



## funky^jAY (12. November 2005)

mal ne frage(nich schlagen)

wofür brauch man die dinger denn?
weil schalten kann man damit nichmehr und im 20" bereich die haben die doch auch nicht, oder?! hab das zumindest nicht gesehen
einfach ketzt passend machen würd ich jetzt sagen.
oder was spricht da dagegen?


----------



## isah (12. November 2005)

ketzt = kette?

du kannst die kette in den seltensten fällen so kürzen das sie _genau_ passt, beim 20" hast du horizontale ausfallenden und kannst die achse einfach nach hinten schieben, beim 26" mit vertikalen ausfallenden ist die achse wenn du keine eno exzenter nabe hast nicht beweglich, und somit lässt sich die kette ohne spanner nicht spannen.


----------



## Scrat (12. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch einfach ein King Ritzel nehmen. Das kann man auch wenden.



Oder ein Singlestar (http://www.singlespeeder.de).

Fährt das hier jemand oder hat's schonmal ausprobiert?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## isah (12. November 2005)

was ich mich schon lange frage.. warum wir ss fahren is klar, aber warum fahren diese menschen singlespeed?


----------



## ChrisKing (12. November 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ein Singlestar (http://www.singlespeeder.de).
> 
> Fährt das hier jemand oder hat's schonmal ausprobiert?
> 
> Gruß, Thomas



Finger weg! Hab die zum Testen bekommen und es hat glaub ich noch nich mal ne halbe Stunde gedauert - dann waren die Zähne abgebrochen.. Der Cryo hat seins auch zerlegt, bei ihm gings glaub ich noch schneller..


----------



## Bike Lane (12. November 2005)

geht mal auf www.bmx-onlineshop.de . da gibt es ein miche bahnrad ritzel mit normaler aufnahme unter der umbau sektion. sau geil das teil. ich hab mir schon eins geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (12. November 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> - dann waren die Zähne abgebrochen.. Der Cryo hat seins auch zerlegt, bei ihm gings glaub ich noch schneller..


Ooops.
Und was sagt Marcel dazu?
Fahr auch schon länger eins am CC-Singlespeeder. Verschleiß weder mess- noch fühlbar.
Aber Zähne ab - werd mal nachfragen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. November 2005)

Der hat gesagt bei der Härtung ist vielleicht was schief gegangen. Nach 3 Pedalkicks auf dem Boden ist das Teil explodiert. Kann auch sein das die 3 von uns halt aus ner schief gelaufen Produktion kamen   
Aber is halt schwer nochmal so nem Teil zu trauen wenn das sich nach 2min auflöst


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. November 2005)

@phil 

Das Tartybikeritzel ist net so breit wie das Rohloffritzel von daher würde ich sagen das es vielleicht net so die Wirkung hat.

@Levelboss 

Das Kingritzel ist ein bißl teurer muß ich sagen und was man selbst machen kann mache ich selbst. Außerdem hab ich in etwas älteren Threads gelesen das bei dem King die Kette springen soll. Keine Ahnung warum aber von Rohloffritzel hab ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört.

@Scrat 

Das Teil bei Sinlespeeder.de soll auch arsch teuer sein

@Bike Lane 

Das Michebahnritzel hab ich auch gesehn und muß sagen das ich das für den Zweck sinnlos finde. Bei der Aufnahme liegt nur ein Seite des Flansches auf das andere ist ein Anpressring also von der Kräftverteilung viel schlechter wie das Rohloffritzel. Ach ja, und wieder viel zu teuer das Umrüstset  

@Koxxfreak

Du mußt das Innengewinde überschweißen (WIG Schweißen mit Nirostaelektrode). Danach drehst du das Teil auf den Innendurchmesser vom Kassettenkörper aus. Das Rohloffritezl muß dann auch noch an beiden Seiten des Flansches saubergedreht werden wegen den Schweißresten. Kann auch nicht schaden wenn du noch bißl den Flanschdurchmesser abdrehst,sieht schöner aus.  Das Rohloffritzel geht dann also in der Breite von ursprünglich 11mm auf 10mm zurück wegen dem abdrehn halt. Danach mußt du nur noch die Zähne ausfeilen und das ist der Sackgang aber geht schon. Und damit das Ritzel dann noch wie gekauft aussieht kann man es noch Mirkrosandstrahlen   . Das Teil kostet mich 28 Anschaffungspreis, hält wie sau und es gibt keine kaputten Kassetenkörper mehr


----------



## funky^jAY (12. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ketzt = kette?
> 
> du kannst die kette in den seltensten fällen so kürzen das sie _genau_ passt, beim 20" hast du horizontale ausfallenden und kannst die achse einfach nach hinten schieben, beim 26" mit vertikalen ausfallenden ist die achse wenn du keine eno exzenter nabe hast nicht beweglich, und somit lässt sich die kette ohne spanner nicht spannen.



aso...wußte nich das die da horizontal sind...das erklärt dann natürlich einiges


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. November 2005)

Sorry Nils das ich dir nicht geschrieben hab hatte sehr wenig Zeit die letzten wochen..aber die Lorbeeren danken es dir ja...  Grüße


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. November 2005)

Ik wollt es dir ja schon fast übel nehmen weil wir bißl ins kalte Wasser gesprungen sind mit der Schaltsache aber ich hab mich dann selber mal schlau gemacht. Hättest ja wenigstens mal ne PM schreiben können das du keine Zeit hast. Aber am Ende ist ja mal wieder alles gut gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. November 2005)

Ich hatte ja auch irgendwo mal ins forum geschieben als es drum ging was man machen muss...naja schön wenn dus hin bekommen hast..das gute an dem ist aber wirklich auch das man es in beide richtungen fahren kann d.h. wenns in eine abgefahren ist dreht mans einfach rum und man hat quasi wieder ein neues


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. November 2005)

Oder man klaut sich von alten Rädern die abgefahrenen Ketten damit das wieder funzt oder Robi


----------



## Scrat (13. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mich schon lange frage.. warum wir ss fahren is klar, aber warum fahren diese menschen singlespeed?



Weil's Spaß macht 

Servus, Thomas (und nächstes Jahr fahr ich mit bei SiS!)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. November 2005)

schaltung und fullys is wat für mädchen


----------



## trialsrider (13. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> schaltung und fullys is wat für mädchen




ach ja 20" hat er noch vergessen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. November 2005)

geiler witz, ich war so//kurz davor zu lachen, aba ich schreib ihn mir auf, vllt. find cih den morgen lustig......

vllt is 20" n mädchenfahrrad, aba ich bin ja auch nciht schwul und steig aufn männliches fahrrad.....ok wenn du drauf stehst.....ich hab nix gegen schwule.....


----------



## Scr4t (13. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> geiler witz, ich war so//kurz davor zu lachen, aba ich schreib ihn mir auf, vllt. find cih den morgen lustig......
> 
> vllt is 20" n mädchenfahrrad, aba ich bin ja auch nciht schwul und steig aufn männliches fahrrad.....ok wenn du drauf stehst.....ich hab nix gegen schwule.....



 

gott sei dank besteige ich auch immer ne pussy


----------



## trialsrider (13. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> geiler witz, ich war so//kurz davor zu lachen, aba ich schreib ihn mir auf, vllt. find cih den morgen lustig......



Ne du wirst ihn morgen auch nicht lustig finden weil du ihn dann immernoch nicht verstanden hast!   

 ja hm...schwul oder nicht schwul....das ist hier die Frage! 


aber max:Konterversuch war net schlecht!


----------



## jockie (14. November 2005)

Schiffe/Autos/Flugzeuge/Motorräder sind weiblich, dann doch auch Fahrräder!

Oder habt ihr schonmal 'nen Bomberpiloten gesehen, der statt _Susy _oder _Betty _ "Detlef" auf seine Maschine gemalt hat?!


----------



## trialsrider (14. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Schiffe/Autos/Flugzeuge/Motorräder sind weiblich, dann doch auch Fahrräder!
> 
> Oder habt ihr schonmal 'nen Bomberpiloten gesehen, der statt _Susy _oder _Betty _ "Detlef" auf seine Maschine gemalt hat?!



Wo er recht hat....hat er recht!   
Also ich weiss das wir 26" net schwul sind....
aber ich weiss auch das der MAX sein 20" "black Bitch" nennt.
Also iser wohl auch net schwul....verdammt da ham was! 
Keine Partei von uns "SCHEFFS" (Trialern) ist schwul! Wir sind alle toll!   

 martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (15. November 2005)

65 mm breite surly felge  

gefunden: http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=16758


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. November 2005)

aber am vorderrad???


----------



## Monty98 (15. November 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> aber am vorderrad???




der hat ja auch einen freilauf vorn  

vielleicht is es eh ein hiteres rad


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. November 2005)

soo neu is das ding glaub ich nich oder? ich hab hier irgendwo im forum gelesen, dass damit expeditionsräder bestückt werden für den einsatz im schnee etc.


----------



## Martin M (15. November 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> aber am vorderrad???


Zitat von der Surly-page:
"The floatation and traction gained by using large-volume, low-pressure tires (we highly recommend the Surly Endomorph 3.7 tires) can get you over and through otherwise-unrideable terrain: ice, snow, sand, mud, wet rocks and roots. In many conditions, bigger is better"

Das Pugsley hat v+h so dicke Dinger, und ist NICHT explizit als Trial-bike konzipiert.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. November 2005)

sag ich doch^^

hab den fred gefunden: klick


----------



## isah (15. November 2005)

stimmt.. war wohl schonmal.. trotzdem nen nettes bild


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

Die gibts schon seit jahren und es ist eine schneebike felge- deswegen extreme breite


----------



## ecols (16. November 2005)

das ritzel vorne dient als "gangschaltung" damit die harten singlespeeder notfalls doch noch nen gang runterschalten können..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (16. November 2005)

Sieht mir fast so aus wie:
(auf der Messe) Du Chef, wir haben da n problem. Ich hab 2 HRs mitgenommen und kein VR. Was mach man da????


----------



## roborider (20. November 2005)

1040, 1085 und 1100


----------



## Monty98 (20. November 2005)

wer soll da noch sooooo blöd sein und sich ein levelboss mit mutiertem sattelrohr kaufen.aber des yaabaa  is vieeel zu schwer, schade

koxx sux


----------



## isah (20. November 2005)

2,2 kilo zu schwer?


----------



## ecols (20. November 2005)

warum mutiertes sattelrohr? dass ist ein LB in grün.. das gewicht entspricht dem normalen zzgl. lack.


----------



## Monty98 (20. November 2005)

@isah: 
echo control: 2,05kg
echo pure: 1,88kg
zoo! pitbull: 2,07

@ecols:
ich hab das so gemeint das ich mich zuerst das yaabaa kaufen würde bevor ich mir das entstellte2005er levelboss hole, welches meiner meinung nach das hässlichste 26"er aller zeiten ist.


naja. jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (20. November 2005)

also mein pitbull wiegt auch 2,2-2,3 kilo, und das finde ich bei einem gesamtgewicht von 10,2 echt in ordnung...


----------



## Monty98 (20. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> also mein pitbull wiegt auch 2,2-2,3 kilo, und das finde ich bei einem gesamtgewicht von 10,2 echt in ordnung...



man kann ja auch mit andren komponenten an gewicht sparen. aber ich find 2.2kg allein für den rahmen viel. das sind 10,2 kg gesamtgewich spitze.
aber denk doch wenn dein pitbull 2,3 kilo oder so hat und mit 2,07 angeschrieben ist, wieviel hat dann das yaabaa wenn es mit 2,2 abgeschrieben ist.

also ich lieg mit meinem grossman noch unter 10 kg und das is auch gut so   (auch wenns ein 20"er is)


----------



## Scr4t (20. November 2005)

ihr waschlappen...

mein 20" wiegt 10,4 und das is mir sowas von scheiss egal.... 

Mann (und Muskeln) gewöhnen sich dran und MANN merkt das beim fahren nicht mehr. 
Ok wenn man dann so ne 8,7kg Kampfmaschine in die finger bekommt merkt man den unterschied sicherlich um so mehr(wenn man vorher gar keinen wert auf gewicht gelegt hat). Aber wie viel cm das z.b. beim bunny sind vermag ich nicht zu sagen...

Aber die gewichtsfetischisten unter uns sehen das sicherlich anders.
Jedem das seine[.]

EDIT: Mein 20" !! Rahmen wiegt auch 2,05kg (Herrstellerangabe....)


----------



## Koxxfreak (20. November 2005)

Aber mal erlich ein rahmen sollte nicht über 2 kilo wie.
und beim 20" würd ich sagen gesammt nicht mehr als 9 oberste grenze mal sehn was ich aus meiner neuen MONTY sprungmaschiene rausholen kann.    

marco was meinste ist der kampf eröfnet gegen den cesar canas

8.4 hat er geschaft   

Aber die lusche schaffen wir schon


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. November 2005)

Wie schafft man das von 9,4kg wie das Monty Titan Standart wiegt auf 8,4kg zu kommen? Würde mich echt mal interessieren. Ich war schon auf meine 9,3kg stolz die mein Hoffmann wiegt.


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2005)

wenn ich den ganzen dreck vom Wochenende wieder runter hab muß ich mal schaun was meins wiegt


----------



## Scrat (20. November 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich den ganzen dreck vom Wochenende wieder runter hab muß ich mal schaun was meins wiegt



me too 

Koxxfreak, sag mal was über mein Rad 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Benzman22 (20. November 2005)

einerseits wollt ihr alle keine dellen und supersteife tretlager und maguraaufnahmen, andererseits verlangt ihr das ein trialrahmen unter 1,9 kg wiegt. ihr müsst einfach kapieren das steife cnc teile und dickwandige, unkonifizierte rohre aber nunmal ein mehrgewicht mit sich bringen. also spart an anderen teilen und nicht am rahmen. ich denke 2-2,1 kg sind für einen trialrahmen vertretbar.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. November 2005)

amen!


----------



## isah (20. November 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie schafft man das von 9,4kg wie das Monty Titan Standart wiegt* auf 8,4kg zu kommen? Würde mich echt mal interessieren. Ich war schon auf meine 9,3kg stolz die mein Hoffmann wiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. November 2005)

Ich meinte das 2006 Titan. Bei dem weis ich schon wo Gewicht gespart wurde.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. November 2005)

@Isar

Monty 2006 FullDisc...

die scheiben sind schwer, die naben sind schwerer... der 2.7er Reifen ist schwer...der VR Reifen auch--- der Rahmen hat ScheibenBremsAufnahmen und HS33 Sockel...das wiegt alles... also mein BIKE wog 9,4kg bei auslieferung.. bin jetzt bei knapp unter 9.. aber es geht weiter runter...  die Geheimwaffe ist bereits bestellt...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> die Geheimwaffe ist bereits bestellt...




Was denn für ne Geheimwaffe?......ich habs ne Bohrmaschine


----------



## isah (23. November 2005)

trialmarkt.de 

- 22.11.05 -> Rahmen: GU, Adamant, ZOO!
- 21.11.05 -> Ritzel: Echo 15 Z. und 16 Z.


-----------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------


Rahmen 26" Adamant A1 - *Euro 480,00* in 1065 oder 1095






-----------------------------------------------

Rahmen 20" GU Typhoon - 570 Euro in 1000 oder 1025






-----------------------------------------------

Rahmen 20" ZOO! Python (CraigLeeScott) - 495 Euro in 1045






-----------------------------------------------

Rahmen 26" ZOO! Pitbull (NeilTunnicliffe) - 495 Euro in 1065 oder 1085


----------



## V!RUS (24. November 2005)

Den von Neil kannte ich nocht nicht... Haben die 20" Zoo-Rahmen große Unterschiede zum 05er Modell?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Den von Neil kannte ich nocht nicht... Haben die 20" Zoo-Rahmen große Unterschiede zum 05er Modell?



nein, im prinzip ist nur dieses cnc teil....






....bei den kettenstreben neu.

Jan


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. November 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn für ne Geheimwaffe?......ich habs ne Bohrmaschine








Das ist die Geheimwaffe...


----------



## jockie (25. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Geheimwaffe...



Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Geheimwaffe...



Jo ich weis, habs schon vorher aus ner sicheren Quelle erfahren  . Hab gehört das du 400g sparst. Kannst ja nach dem Umbau dein Bike nochmal wiegen, das Gewicht würde mich sehr interessieren. Ach ja, und was sind das für Naben und Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2005)

Props an den BSXL....Will auch so dicke felgen! Gibts die auch für 26"  (männer


----------



## Schevron (25. November 2005)

was isn das das für ne felge?
wer hat die löcher rein gemacht?
wie schauts mit der stabilität aus?

Fragen über fragen


----------



## Levelboss (25. November 2005)

Hier gibt's die Laufräder und auch ein paar Infos dazu: http://www.biketrial-spain.com/AbantbotigaonlineE.html


----------



## Scr4t (25. November 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts mit der stabilität aus?



ich denk mal wer nicht smooth genug fährt hat nicht lange freude dran...
Also nichts für newbies wie ich   

Andere frage: How much? $_$


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

255 Euro vorne und 295 Euro hinten, warscheinlich noch ordentlich versand.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. November 2005)

is schon porno die schüssel, kann man nix sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (25. November 2005)

hm, ob man wohl ne VIZ oder 20" alex auch so ausfräsen kann???


----------



## Scr4t (26. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 255 Euro vorne und 295 Euro hinten, warscheinlich noch ordentlich versand.



******** sieht das Brutal mega p0rn0 geil aus...

Aber wäre der Radstand doch etwas länger


----------



## trialmissmarple (26. November 2005)

http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict00141ts.jpg

kannst selber machen


----------



## V!RUS (28. November 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict00141ts.jpg
> 
> kannst selber machen



Respekt Herr Laukamp... Ich kenn die Arbeit, hab ich ja auch gemacht. Mir kam es aber eigentlich gar nicht auf Gewicht an, deshalb hab ich ja auch nicht so große Löcher gefeilt (nix Maschine   )

http://b-web.org/mat/felgen/myrim-painted.jpg
Blümchenpower

Ich hab das mal als Link gemacht, weil ich nicht wusste, ob das zu groß ist...



V!RUS


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> http://b-web.org/mat/felgen/myrim-painted.jpg
> Blümchenpower



is nich wahr oder? :kotz:   
aber nen dödel haste zwischen deinen beinen ?

ne spaß bei seite,lass ma pics vom komplettbike sehen, pleaz.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt Herr Laukamp... Ich kenn die Arbeit, hab ich ja auch gemacht. Mir kam es aber eigentlich gar nicht auf Gewicht an, deshalb hab ich ja auch nicht so große Löcher gefeilt (nix Maschine   )
> 
> http://b-web.org/mat/felgen/myrim-painted.jpg
> Blümchenpower
> ...




Das nenn ich mal eine geile Idee


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. November 2005)

wär mir irgendwie zu feminin   

die idee was anderes zu machen is sicherlich gut. aba totenköpfe hättens doch auch getan v!rus


----------



## V!RUS (28. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> wär mir irgendwie zu feminin
> 
> die idee was anderes zu machen is sicherlich gut. aba totenköpfe hättens doch auch getan v!rus




Jaja, feil du dir mal einen Totenkopf darein...


----------



## isah (28. November 2005)

-----> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=66557


V!RUS in der felge hätte sich auch gut gemacht ...


----------



## jockie (28. November 2005)

"Sehr verehrte Zuschauer...in der nächsten Folge von Pimp my TrialBike sehen Sie:"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> V!RUS in der felge hätte sich auch gut gemacht ...



...oder benjamin blümchen


----------



## V!RUS (29. November 2005)

Püh, sagt doch was ihr wollt, ich bleib bei meinem Blumen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (29. November 2005)

nu stuff: toxsin 20"





















958mm radstand, bb +45mm


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> nu stuff: toxsin 20"
> 
> 958mm radstand, bb +45mm



wer soll denn so ne kiste fahren?? ich hätte jaa fast gesagt, dass das ding geil ist aber imit dem radstand und was ist das denn für nen schutz??   

Jan


----------



## trail-kob (29. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> "Sehr verehrte Zuschauer...in der nächsten Folge von Pimp my TrialBike sehen Sie:"




erklärbär mir mal bitte wie das wunzen soll ? bin da etwas verwirrt und überlege schon ein weilchen doch komme ich zu dem entschluss das ist ja garnicht echt !


----------



## jockie (29. November 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> erklärbär mir mal bitte wie das wunzen soll ? bin da etwas verwirrt und überlege schon ein weilchen doch komme ich zu dem entschluss das ist ja garnicht echt !



Doch, ist echt. Gab es eine Weile sogar bei eBay als fertiges Produkt zum Kauf.
Das ist einfach 'ne Reihe LEDs, die schnell geschaltet werden.






Gucksu!

Bei dem Teil, das es früher bei eBay gab, war der Text programmierbar und hat sich auch relativ schnell der Rotationsgeschwindigkeit angepasst. Das haben die dann entweder über die Fliehkraft oder über einen Magnet gemacht.


----------



## jem23 (29. November 2005)

is aba nix fürn trialbike, trozzdem cool rausgefunden   

aba die ausfallenden von dem toxsin sind ja phat gemacht!  ->jem


----------



## Levelboss (29. November 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> wer soll denn so ne kiste fahren?? ich hätte jaa fast gesagt, dass das ding geil ist aber imit dem radstand und was ist das denn für nen schutz??
> 
> Jan


Montys sind kürzer und die sind jawohl die Referenz im 20" Bereich.
Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## jockie (29. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Montys sind kürzer und die sind jawohl die Referenz im 20" Bereich.
> Also wo ist das Problem?


Kürzer als 958mm?! Ich habe bei meinem älteren den Radstand gerade nochmal nachgemessen und habe 985mm...ich glaube also eher an 'nen Tippfehler auf der Toxsin-Seite.
Sind die neueren Montys nicht länger geworden als die alten?



			
				jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> is aba nix fürn trialbike, trozzdem cool rausgefunden


Ooohje...und scharfkantige Blümchen mit innen nicht abgerundeten Ecken sind auch nix für TrialBikes...da war der Thread also schon OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (29. November 2005)

Hey, die Blumen haben keine scharfen Ecken innen, wenn man das Felgenband rausnimmt, erkennt man nichtmal richtige Kratzer da, ok?


----------



## jockie (29. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, die Blumen haben keine scharfen Ecken innen, wenn man das Felgenband rausnimmt, erkennt man nichtmal richtige Kratzer da, ok?


*michindenstaubwerf*


----------



## jem23 (29. November 2005)

ausserdem erfüllen die blümchen ja einen trialspezifischen zweck (den der gewichtzminderung) halt auf flowerpower-art&weise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is doch cool, da find ich diese komischen led-dinger schon eher schwul.. so schnell dreht sich meine felge selten ganz zu schweigen von gewicht strom undundund..


----------



## V!RUS (29. November 2005)

Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Montys sind kürzer und die sind jawohl die Referenz im 20" Bereich.
> Also wo ist das Problem?



jaa, felix, ich bin auch der meinung, das die montys länger sind....

Jan


----------



## isah (29. November 2005)

ich hab eben nachgemessen: ~ 945 mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (29. November 2005)

http://www.monty.es/bikes/2006/pdf/221ti.jpg


----------



## jockie (29. November 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.monty.es/bikes/2006/pdf/221ti.jpg


Okay, okay, okay...ich gebe auf. Meine 985 stimmen trotzdem...vielleicht liegt's aber auch an der Megamo-Gabel...aber hat die ist bis auf die HS33-Sockel baugleich mit der Monty-Gabel, die vorher drin war.

Waren die alten Montys scheinbar länger. So what.


----------



## ringo667 (30. November 2005)

neu im Trialmarkt!


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. November 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> neu im Trialmarkt!



die idee is praktisch und gut! find ich!

bin am überlegen ob ichs mir hol wenn meine jetzigen zoo! beläge runter sin!!

jemand ne ahnung wie weich oder hart die sin? 

sind die so wie die Grünen Zoo! ?


----------



## Scr4t (30. November 2005)

ich hab die Heatsink zwar (noch) nicht, aber vom hören und sagen sollen die etwas weicher sein als die ZOO!. DIe kannst du dann auf ner frischen flexung bedenkenlos an einem Tag runterfahren ^^


----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

+






geht übrigens einfach indem man das zusammenpresst.. also man brauch keinen kleber oder so, mit nem schraubstock kann die so zusammendrücken das die wohl halten.. hohl ich mir mal zum testen fürs hr, das mit dem besseren druckpunkt kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber probieren kann mans ja mal..


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohne Kleber is auch gut!

aber wenn man die mit ner frischen flexung an einem tag unten hat is das nich so toll!
des is dann ja noch x-tremer als bei den zoo!'s die ich jetzt hab und da find ich gehts schon schnell runter!
(hab noch 25% oda so ca. drauf und fahr se 2,5monate!)


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. November 2005)

die optik is zwar geil, aba im moment kann ich nich so ganz glauben, dass das hält, wenn man die beläge da einfach nur reinpresst. mit den original heatsink "nachfüll" belägen mags ja noch gehen, aber wenn man zb try all beläge selbst zurecht sägt/feilt? hmm...einer muss es testen. go isah, go isah!   

das mit dem besseren druckpunkt is auch sonne sache. die original hartplastik backings verformen sich im endeffekt auch nich mehr als es alu backings tun würden. soo riesig sind die kräfte beim bremsen ja nu auch nich. aber nochmal: die optik is geil


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. November 2005)

schon geil irgendwo, aba ich finds irgendwie für 45 zu teuer.....also ok, wers hat, aba ich finds zu teuer für bremsbeläge....ich weiß ja nicht....gut n krasser druckpunkt is schon gold wert....ach ich weißes nicht....


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. November 2005)

naja, wenn de 5 mal nachgefüllt hast, rentiert sich das schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

am liebsten wäre mir wenn der jan erstmal probiert da tryall beläge reinzuklemmen, ich steh garnicht auf so weiche beläge wie die heatsink, vorallem hinten.. und wenn man die adapater erstmal hat und dann immer heatsink fahren muss ist das auch mist...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. November 2005)

Ja dann klebt man die nicht-Heatsink Pads einfach fest   
Wenn die dann alle sind kann man neue rein machen und die Klebereste rauskratzen oder was auch immer.
Du kannst dir jeden Belag zurecht schneiden und da reinkleben


Und hab auch nix gehört das die sich sau schnell abfahren   
Wo steht das denn scrat? Im UK board hat einer 3 monate gesagt bei täglichem fahren gesagt, ein anderer 2-3 mit ner alten flexung und dann noch ne Zeit lang mit frisch geflexter felge. Keiner hat sich da über die Pad Lebendauer beschwert


----------



## Scr4t (30. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Und hab auch nix gehört das die sich sau schnell abfahren
> Wo steht das denn scrat? Im UK board hat einer 3 monate gesagt bei täglichem fahren gesagt, ein anderer 2-3 mit ner alten flexung und dann noch ne Zeit lang mit frisch geflexter felge. Keiner hat sich da über die Pad Lebendauer beschwert



Wie gesagt, is nur vom hören und sagen, keine 100%ige sicherheit, weshalb ich sie auch testen will.

Aber seien wir mal ehrlich 3 Monate bei täglichem gebrauch hält kein Pad der welt, außer bei blanken Felgen.
Oder er ist das rad nur spazieren gefahren ohne damit zu trialen, bissl rumposen. So wie die türken immer mit ihrem Cabrio eine Straße auf und ab fahren....   

Also ich hab mein Rad jetzt ca. 5 Monate davon ca. jeden 2-3 Tag(á 2-3h) gefahren und in der zeit 4 mal geflext(hinten). 
Und in der Zeit habe ich hinten 2 Paar VIZ + 1 Paar Zoo platt gemacht. Jetzt is wieder nen frisches Paar Zoo dran. Wobei ich schon zugeben muss, das der verschleiss bei ner frischen flexung enorm war...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. November 2005)

der kermitb4 fährt doch jetz auch die heatsink beläge oder? kann er da nich was zum verschleiss sagen? kermit?


----------



## Bike Lane (30. November 2005)

bei mir reicht ne flexung locker ein halbes jahr. wenn die bremse richtig eingestellt ist, braucht man fast keine flexung. selbst bei knöcheltiefen wasser ist es mit einer abgefahren flexung kein probelm. die bremsbeläge halten dann auch so 3-4 monate wobei ich nie mit dem verstellrädchen an der magura den verschleiß nachstelle, sondern einfach die bremskolben versetzte. dadurch bekommt man einen wesentlich besser druckpunkt zusammen. das verstellrädchen wird nur wärend einer ausfahrt benutzt und dann wieder zurückgedreht, da sonst die feder in der hs33 an spannung verliehrt.

die heatsink bremsbacken bringen aber nur etwas wenn man mit booster fährt, sonst wird sich da keine verbesserung des druckpunktes einstellen. außerdem muss man die bremsbeläge reinkleben und nicht so wie isah gesagt nur reinpressen, sonst besteht akute lebensgefahr.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. November 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, is nur vom hören und sagen, keine 100%ige sicherheit, weshalb ich sie auch testen will.
> 
> Aber seien wir mal ehrlich 3 Monate bei täglichem gebrauch hält kein Pad der welt, außer bei blanken Felgen.
> Oder er ist das rad nur spazieren gefahren ohne damit zu trialen, bissl rumposen. So wie die türken immer mit ihrem Cabrio eine Straße auf und ab fahren....
> ...




Ach was
wenn man nicht jede zweite Woche flext kann ein Belag schon über 3 monate überleben. Natürlich keine Manuals oder andere bremse-schleifen-lassen aktionen damit machen.
Außerdem hast du da 2 sehr sehr weiche pads genützt.  Frag mal koxx bloxx benützer, die Dinger halten ewig.
Ich flexe alle paar Monate, reicht vollkommen wenn du nicht ein ständiger Wassser oder Schlamm trialer bist


----------



## kingpin18 (30. November 2005)

da wir gerade bei belägen sind habe die coust u. koxx blocks braun.Habe das problem das sie sehr leise sind trotz neuer flexung. am anfang waren sie extrem laut und jetzt sind sie stumm. Habt ihr da einen tip für mich das sie wieder laut sind und ziehen wie atze.

besten dank


----------



## Monty98 (30. November 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> da wir gerade bei belägen sind habe die coust u. koxx blocks braun.Habe das problem das sie sehr leise sind trotz neuer flexung. am anfang waren sie extrem laut und jetzt sind sie stumm. Habt ihr da einen tip für mich das sie wieder laut sind und ziehen wie atze.
> 
> besten dank



also mein tipp: die kolben so paralell wie möglich zu einander einstelln. und auf gleichzeitiges Auftreffen von den belegen auf der felge achten.
gibt eine bessere bremsleistung. besseren druckpunkt und soouuuund   

und ich würde nicht behaupten, dass flexung = sound


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. November 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> ...wobei ich nie mit dem verstellrädchen an der magura den verschleiß nachstelle, sondern einfach die bremskolben versetzte. dadurch bekommt man einen wesentlich besser druckpunkt zusammen. das verstellrädchen wird nur wärend einer ausfahrt benutzt und dann wieder zurückgedreht, da sonst die feder in der hs33 an spannung verliehrt.



ach du schei55e das wär mir ja viel zu umständlich.

@ kingpin

mach mal die felge und die beläge sauber. das sollte eigentlich auch wieder bissl sound bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (30. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was
> wenn man nicht jede zweite Woche flext kann ein Belag schon über 3 monate überleben. Natürlich keine Manuals oder andere bremse-schleifen-lassen aktionen damit machen.
> Außerdem hast du da 2 sehr sehr weiche pads genützt.  Frag mal koxx bloxx benützer, die Dinger halten ewig.
> Ich flexe alle paar Monate, reicht vollkommen wenn du nicht ein ständiger Wassser oder Schlamm trialer bist



wer flext hier schon alle 2 Wochen?(außer Isah^^) 
Aber wenn du einen Belag auf einer 3 Monate lang nicht geflexten felge fährst, dann zeiht die doch nicht die wurst oder? Also ich mekrs ja selbst spätestens nach 1Monat, das die Bremsen mit den wie du schon sagst weichen belägen nicht ausreichend ziehen. Geschweigeden wenns nass ist....

Zu den KOXX, dadurch das die hard sind, müssen die koxx bloxx benutzer doch erst recht öfter flexen oder?! Weil die können ja nciht auf einer nachezu ungeflexten besser ziehen als die weichen Pads?!


Ach ich glaub da hat jeder so seine philosophie.... Außerdem kommen da mehrere Faktoren wie Felge,Flexung,Einstellung der Bremse sowie sauberkeit zusammen.

Wie auch immer, hauptsache jeder kommt mit dem was er hat zurecht und hat, was am wichtigsten ist, spaß am fahren!


----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

> Ja dann klebt man die nicht-Heatsink Pads einfach fest



da wäre der aufwand zu hoch für mich.. das muss man den erstmal die bloxx vom platik trännen, dann nen kleber finden der hält, einpressen und dann wohl noch warten.. hätte ich keine lust das häufiger zu machen



> Und hab auch nix gehört das die sich sau schnell abfahren



---> msc-trialer fragen



> Aber seien wir mal ehrlich 3 Monate bei täglichem gebrauch hält kein Pad der welt, außer bei blanken Felgen.



trotz häufigem flexen halten die bloxx mindestens 3 monate..



> bei mir reicht ne flexung locker ein halbes jahr. wenn die bremse richtig eingestellt ist, braucht man fast keine flexung.



ich würde sagen ist auch ne technik frage.. wenn du immer sauber hochkommst dann reicht das vll.. aber mein lieblingsbeispiel: gerollte gaps wären _mir damit zu unsicher..



> außerdem muss man die bremsbeläge reinkleben und nicht so wie isah gesagt nur reinpressen, sonst besteht akute lebensgefahr.



dein wort gegen das von jan göhrig...


----------



## Bike Lane (30. November 2005)

man soll sie mit epoxydharzkleber einkleben. so stehts auf der internetseite von heatsink und denke mal dass die wissen wovon sie reden.


----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

hast wohl recht


----------



## V!RUS (30. November 2005)

Hm, weiß jemand genau, was die Aluhalter, die jetzt neu beim Jan sind, bringen? Lohnen die sich?


----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

> Handmade from *titanium* tubing, the Deema is a top quality performance trials frame. Full attention is taken to make sure that only perfect frames leave the factory, complete with a titanium dust finish




---> 1080 / 385 / + 20 mm

preis laut uk forum um 1000 Euro (649 Pfund)

---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=66530


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, weiß jemand genau, was die Aluhalter, die jetzt neu beim Jan sind, bringen? Lohnen die sich?




# Pimp up your Magura HS33 brake with these beautiful custom Alumium backings - The perfect finishing touch to a well specced bike.
# Rigid Aluminium geometry eliminates the backing flex experienced with conventional plastic backings.
# Tip: For the ultimate in brake set-ups, use in combination with a Heatsink Booster so that frame flex is minimised as well..
# Reduced pad roll compared to conventional plastic backings, helping to minimise uneven wear.
# Robust enough to be used time and time again using relatively cheap Heatsink refills, meaning cheaper braking in the long run.
# Solid pad geometry means that making very cheap refills by hand yourself by hand is safer than compared with using plastic backings.. The difficulty of using plastic backings is getting a tight enough fit for the glue to bond, whilst not too tight that the plastic backing bows. An Aluminium backing allows extra tight fits without any backing deformation, so giving you peace of mind that your pads will stay in place.
# Pads are a snug fit, so only a small dab of superglue is recommended in the base of the backing. Superglue having the benefits that it's quick drying, very strong for tight fits, and easy to clean up using nail varnish remover.
# Refurbishable o-ring clip for attachment to brake piston.
# CNCed in the UK from top quality billet HE30 Aluminium.
# Supplied with the Heatsink blue universal pads for ground and smooth rims with 6mm of available pad
# Your favourite Magura Trials pads from other brands can also be fitted


----------



## V!RUS (30. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> # Pimp up your Magura HS33 brake with these beautiful custom Alumium backings - The perfect finishing touch to a well specced bike.
> # Rigid Aluminium geometry eliminates the backing flex experienced with conventional plastic backings.
> # Tip: For the ultimate in brake set-ups, use in combination with a Heatsink Booster so that frame flex is minimised as well..
> # Reduced pad roll compared to conventional plastic backings, helping to minimise uneven wear.
> ...




Und lohnt es sich dann?


----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

__ja_


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. November 2005)

Nochmal was zu den Heatsinks. Hab die Teile 3 Tage draufgehabt mit frischer flexung, danach waren sie runter. Also von der Konsistenz sind sie wie die Montys würde ich sagen. Ich bin im Moment von den Cousts überzeugt weil ich gemerkt und auch gehört habe wie die mit der richtigen Flexung ziehn  Und der Verschleiß hält sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## jem23 (1. Dezember 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Moment von den Cousts überzeugt weil ich gemerkt und auch gehört habe wie die mit der richtigen Flexung ziehn  Und der Verschleiß hält sich auch in Grenzen.



*zitatauseinandernehm* und diese *richtige* flexung, wie ist die denn beschaffen (deiner meinung nach)? kp aba ich hab mir nach der letzten (ersten!) teppichmesser-cutting-aktion echt gedacht "scheiss auf flexen"
die riefen fressen zwar auch ordentlich pads aba die felge bleibt auf jeden länger griffig deswegen würd mich mal interessieren was für ne flexung denn besonders gut sein soll(?), vom beissen her muss die nämlich ganz schön was leisten um den teppichmesser-riefen paroli bieten zu können, mit ner hs33 die i.o. ist zieht das nämlich nen pottwal vom teller soviel steht fest!


----------



## Monty98 (1. Dezember 2005)

http://supercycles.co.uk/site_details.asp?ProductID=666

das wird wohl weggehn wie warme semmeln (brötchen   )


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Dezember 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> *zitatauseinandernehm* und diese *richtige* flexung, wie ist die denn beschaffen (deiner meinung nach)? kp aba ich hab mir nach der letzten (ersten!) teppichmesser-cutting-aktion echt gedacht "scheiss auf flexen"
> die riefen fressen zwar auch ordentlich pads aba die felge bleibt auf jeden länger griffig deswegen würd mich mal interessieren was für ne flexung denn besonders gut sein soll(?), vom beissen her muss die nämlich ganz schön was leisten um den teppichmesser-riefen paroli bieten zu können, mit ner hs33 die i.o. ist zieht das nämlich nen pottwal vom teller soviel steht fest!



Na mein Kollege bekommt die immer richtig gut hin. Ich hab das selber auch nur einmal so hinbekommen das die Cousts richtig gut ziehn und dann nie wieder. Weis net was der anders macht aber die Beläge ziehn wie Sau und der Sound ist krass. Ich bin im Moment bißl am probieren mit verschiedenen Flexscheiben . Wenn ich die richtige gefunden habe schreib ich es rein.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Dezember 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Montys sind kürzer und die sind jawohl die Referenz im 20" Bereich.
> Also wo ist das Problem?




Nicht wirklich. Auf der Montyseite stehen falsche Angaben. Hab das Monty Pro das die gleiche Geo wie das Titan hat mal vermessen und der Radstand beträgt 1002mm.


----------



## Bike Lane (2. Dezember 2005)

der radstand wird glaube ich durch den höhren steuersatz anders. da der steursatz höher ist als der integrierte vom ti221 wird der lenkwinkel flacher und der radstand länger. wenn das steuerrohr kürzer wäre, würde es die gleiche geo haben, da es allerdings gleich lang ist wie beim ti221, ist der radstand anders und auch die restliche geo. allerdings auf dem blatt und nur der rahmen sind gleich.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Dezember 2005)

??????
also mein monty hat 99,5 radstand mit ner eingefahrenen kette.
und da is gut so.
auf m hr vieleicht net optimal.
aber immer handlich.
aufm hr sind 1040 saugeil.
da gehn gleich mal 10% mehr bei gaps.
und des mit den kurzen streben is denk ich mal sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig.
also da müsst ihr den tom fragn der hat kurze streben.

gruß sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2005)

schon gepostet? keine ahnung:

SCORPA präsentiert auch das Trial-Mountainbike Bici (26"), welches in Zusammenarbeit mit Knoxx (<<<<so stehts aufder seite, hehe) entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (4. Dezember 2005)

Bissi breit im Oberrohrbereich ?


----------



## isah (4. Dezember 2005)

war irgendwie schonmal da.. sollte doch caissos neues bike sein oder so..


----------



## robs (4. Dezember 2005)

Der Rahmen sieht wirklich nicht besonders schön aus so breit...  aber die Diskaufnahme gefällt mir, sieht recht solide aus.


----------



## Levelboss (4. Dezember 2005)

Neuer BT Online Shop


----------



## V!RUS (4. Dezember 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer BT Online Shop



Schön übersichtlich, auch wenn die Buttons oben aussehen wie von einem Reiseunternehmer.


----------



## Schevron (5. Dezember 2005)

jup, die scheibenbremsaufnahme sieht net schlecht aus.
aber jemand sollte den leuten mal verraten das man es mit dem knotenblech auch übertreiben kann. das sieht ja aus wien tank


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (8. Dezember 2005)

Wurde der hier schon geposted ?


----------



## Monty98 (10. Dezember 2005)

http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial

viele fehlen jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. Dezember 2005)

omg

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=17312

peter bäckgren wird jetzt von toxin gesponsort.. omg ist das toxin hässlich..


----------



## Schevron (15. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer nen plan wie lang das teil is???meiner meinung nach sieht das extrem laaang aus oder nich?




weiß eigentlich jemand was aus dem ding geworden is? 
Ich mein Preis, Geodaten usw.


----------



## isah (15. Dezember 2005)

is nur nen prototype, gibts glaub ich nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## V!RUS (15. Dezember 2005)

Wieso hat das Rad einen Rockring UND einen Unterbodenschutz?

Oder muss das so?


----------



## kingpin18 (15. Dezember 2005)

der ATSUYA von Koxx fährt das teil


----------



## ecols (16. Dezember 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hat das Rad einen Rockring UND einen Unterbodenschutz?
> 
> Oder muss das so?




Weils saucool ist und das Peniswachstum ungemein fördert.. 
Habs probiert und krieg den Lümmel jetzt nciht mehr in Griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (16. Dezember 2005)

aba das bike sieht schon ungemein phat aus, hettich auch gern so als zweitbike odaso


----------



## V!RUS (16. Dezember 2005)

Hat GU das von Koxx nachgemacht, oder andersrum?

Das Koxxzeichen würde ich allerdings rausschneiden und ein bisschen feilen


----------



## funky^jAY (16. Dezember 2005)

bei diesem SCORPA bike

macht son schiefes "sattelrohr" eigentlich sinn? oder soll das nur gut aussehen(was es imho absolut nicht tut)

so reingefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen das ist nich so stabil wie die normale dreiecksform


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. Dezember 2005)

guck ma hier:






und hier:






hält alles, optik is geschmackssache.


----------



## isah (17. Dezember 2005)

> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=17432



XTP-R Dual Disc


----------



## AcaPulco (17. Dezember 2005)

Verdammt, wie geil. Will ich auch!

Sieht zwar immernoch gewöhnungsbedürftig aus mit den Farben aber Disc is schon was feines.


----------



## Schevron (19. Dezember 2005)

für die dies wissen wollen:
hab das Monsterboy mal am bild ausgemessen und unter annahme einer 19" felge hinten umgerechnet. Macht nen Radstand von 1048,5


----------



## isah (19. Dezember 2005)

-----> Observedtrials


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Dezember 2005)

wo gibt es denn den adapter zukaufen und geht das auch mit einem 26" frame?


----------



## Scr4t (19. Dezember 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> für die dies wissen wollen:
> hab das Monsterboy mal am bild ausgemessen und unter annahme einer 19" felge hinten umgerechnet. Macht nen Radstand von *1048,5*



 



ob der adapter für die hintere disc hält... die haben schon so stabilitäts probleme und dann so nen popligen adapter.. na ich weiss net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (20. Dezember 2005)

Aber die Felge is geil!


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Dezember 2005)

nichttrialer frag sich, was das für ne bremse ist. 
hätte am ehesten hope gesagt. aber die hebel sehen alle nicht nach hope aus.
bitte um aufklärung.


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Dezember 2005)

Hope / Try All Scheibenbremse vorne 160mm, links   Euro 259,00  






Sehr hochwertige 2-Kolben Scheibenbremse vorne, Bremsgriff links, komplett CNC bearbeitet mit Try All 160mm Scheibe. Gewicht 410gr. inkl. Scheibe.  

Die Bremse hat nur eine Magura Scheibe sonst istr es die ganz normel Hope Trial im Try All Kleidchen


----------



## florianwagner (23. Dezember 2005)

so hier mal der warscheinlich leichteste kettenspanner der welt...





bla bla bla....
ne is aber wirklich schön geworden und stört auch nicht mehr so wie n schaltwerk. die kettenspannung kann man über die schraube einstellen als schaltwerksbolzen hab ich einfach alu kettenblattschrauben benutzt is auch geeignet um das schaltauge festzuschrauben. ans schaltrölchen einfach genug abstandshülsen und fertig. geht top das teil


----------



## Scr4t (23. Dezember 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal der warscheinlich leichteste kettenspanner der welt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht schon sehr geil aus! wirklich gute arbeit!

aber wenn du raufknallst ist es trotzdem im arsch oder?   

I  mY 20"


----------



## florianwagner (23. Dezember 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> sieht schon sehr geil aus! wirklich gute arbeit!
> 
> aber wenn du raufknallst ist es trotzdem im arsch oder?
> 
> I  mY 20"




klar isses im a... , aber dadurch, dass das innen festgeschraubt is isses gleich nochmal n stück näher am rahmen und steht nicht so weit nach aussen wie n normales schaltwerk. 
demnächst bau ich noch n besseren brakebooster und evtl noch was für den vorbau, dauert aber noch n paar wochen. muss erst noch die carbonmatten bekommen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. Dezember 2005)

Wurde das schon geposted?? bzw hat das wer? wie is es?


----------



## sebi-online88 (27. Dezember 2005)

Also ich kenne es nicht aber schaut interesant aus das Vid... Musst du arbeiten Marco oder warum bist du noch wach?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. Dezember 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kenne es nicht aber schaut interesant aus das Vid... Musst du arbeiten Marco oder warum bist du noch wach?



arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (27. Dezember 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> arbeiten



Das ist bitter    Na ja die Woche ist ja kurz


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Dezember 2005)

ich habe ein teil der dvd schon gesehen und muss sagen

der hermance erklärt die techniken nicht so toll, so wie man ihn kennt, er ist sehr arrogant und geht auf wichtige dinge nicht sehr ein.

der marc vinco dagegen erklärt viele techniken recht gut und gibt sich sehr viel mühe.

der benito ros erklärt gar keine techniken, sondern von dem sind nur aufnahmen drauf.

allem in allem für anfänger ganz oke und halt aktueller wie die videos von pi und rey.

für leute die keine trainingspartner haben und die basics noch nicht können ist diese cd empfehlenswert.

importeur bzw verkäufer ist
www.trialsport.de


----------



## bertieeee (27. Dezember 2005)

hi, sprechen die da nur französisch oder auch deutsch oder englisch weil sonst müst ich ja nochmal die abendschule besuchen.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (27. Dezember 2005)

Kennt den Shop/Laden jemand oder hat schon jemand vielleciht bestellt ?
Ich hab mal ne email hingeschrieben wies aussieht mit Teilen ordern hier aus Deutschland und obs evtl. per PayPal auch möglich ist.
Mal schauen. Wenn jemand was weiß bitte reinposten!!!
Hab auch nach ner Preisliste gefragt 
BikeTrialStation.com


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (28. Dezember 2005)

soweit ich weiß is über den link vom tommy des ding in deutsch zu haben
müsste extra umgearbeitet worden sein.

gruß sebo


----------



## Hopserhäsle (28. Dezember 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß is über den link vom tommy des ding in deutsch zu haben
> müsste extra umgearbeitet worden sein.
> 
> gruß sebo


Hm ne das ist die Seite bei der man des Trialheft abonnieren kann.
Hab mir mal n kostenloses Heft bestellt. 
Aber die Seite !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (28. Dezember 2005)

also die texte wurden direkt übersetzt und dann in trialsprache umgewandelt und werden vorgelesen.

quasi hört ihr leise die orginal erklärung und laut die deutsche.

ich bekomme vielleicht demnächst so eine dvd und kann dann mal einen kurzen 30 sekunden clip machen damit jeder sieht wie das ganze abläuft


----------



## Hopserhäsle (28. Dezember 2005)

hab ihrs grad von was anderem oder versteh ich das falsch ??
ich rede ja von dem Hong Kong Shop www.Biketrialstation.com, ihr auch ??
Da hats doch keine großen Texte !? Ich checks nimma


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Dezember 2005)

hehe zur klarstellung

ich rede über das video. wü über www.trialsport.de vertrieben wird

ich brauch keine inetshops ich hab den mr l der mir alles besorgt


----------



## kingpin18 (28. Dezember 2005)

News

Gilles Coustellier fährt 2006 für das Team TMS und hat den sponsor Adidas.


----------



## V!RUS (30. Dezember 2005)

Wurden diese neuen Yaabaa-Rahmen schon gepostet?

Nennen sich "BOW".

http://www.yaabaa.com/page/yaabaa frames.htm

Wenn schon alt ist, sorry, hab ich jetzt erst gesehen 

EDIT:
Wer noch was wissen will:

Radstand: 1070mm 
Kettenstreben: 385mm
Gewicht: 2 Kg
ca. 400â¬


----------



## isah (30. Dezember 2005)

ich kannte ihn noch nicht, sieht sehr gut aus. und 400 euro sind doch auch recht günstig..


----------



## AcaPulco (31. Dezember 2005)

Der wär ja wirklich richtig geil, wäre der net so lang. 1070 auf einem 20". Oh Mann... 1030 sind doch okay, was haben die alle. Wir sind doch keine Riesen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Dezember 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Der wär ja wirklich richtig geil, wäre der net so lang. 1070 auf einem 20". Oh Mann... 1030 sind doch okay, was haben die alle. Wir sind doch keine Riesen



Geil 1070mm für ein 20", is ja harte  Wer denkt sich sowas aus


----------



## Monty98 (31. Dezember 2005)

ähm täusche ich mich oder seh ich da ein schaltauge, vertikale ausfallenden und keine schutzplattenbefestigung (was für koxx nicht üblich ist) ??

worauf ich hinaus will.
hallo? da hat sich jemand vertan. ich denke das ist ein 26"er


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Dezember 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm täusche ich mich oder seh ich da ein schaltauge, vertikale ausfallenden und keine schutzplattenbefestigung (was für koxx nicht üblich ist) ??
> 
> worauf ich hinaus will.
> hallo? da hat sich jemand vertan. ich denke das ist ein 26"er



das denke ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Dezember 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm täusche ich mich oder seh ich da ein schaltauge, vertikale ausfallenden und keine schutzplattenbefestigung (was für koxx nicht üblich ist) ??
> 
> worauf ich hinaus will.
> hallo? da hat sich jemand vertan. ich denke das ist ein 26"er




Das will ich doch auch hoffen


----------



## roborider (31. Dezember 2005)

Ja, aber da is ein Rahmen namens Karaoul, der ist ein 20" und der hat 1070 Radstand laut Beschreibung, oder die haben sich verschrieben.....verwirrend die Seite


----------



## AcaPulco (31. Dezember 2005)

Ja stimmt, is ein 26". Verdammt. Der wär so schön gewesen. Und so 'billig'.


----------



## Fabi (31. Dezember 2005)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber da is ein Rahmen namens Karaoul, der ist ein 20" und der hat 1070 Radstand laut Beschreibung, oder die haben sich verschrieben.....verwirrend die Seite


----------



## Scr4t (31. Dezember 2005)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber da is ein Rahmen namens Karaoul, der ist ein 20" und der hat 1070 Radstand laut Beschreibung, oder die haben sich verschrieben.....verwirrend die Seite



Zustimm, aber ein 1070 langes 20" hat noch keiner im program, vllt die Marktlücke schlechthin....


----------



## isah (1. Januar 2006)

----> http://www.modulobikes.com/


----------



## Scr4t (1. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ----> http://www.modulobikes.com/



   

sieht aber auch recht kurz aus oder?


----------



## Schevron (1. Januar 2006)

die schweine. wo haben die die schwarzen speichen her. die will ich auch ;,-(


----------



## isah (1. Januar 2006)

jan göhrig hat die, 30 Euro so weit ich weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. Januar 2006)

schwarze bzw. farbige speichen gibts doch in jedem bmx shop, oder passen die von der länge her nich?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. Januar 2006)

sagt mal was ist das denn nun fürn Bike...sind die Laufräder nicht die
 Abant Laufräder?!? weiß da einer näheres drüber??


----------



## Pellenheimer (2. Januar 2006)

na das war ja wohl nix wann bist du wieder in hannover?


----------



## Schevron (2. Januar 2006)

also der jan hat nur schwarze speichen für 26" - leider, sonst hätt ich die nämlich drauf


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. Januar 2006)

@schevron... die Speichen sind nicht schwarz


----------



## Kadara (2. Januar 2006)

Habt ihr alle keine schwarze Farbe? 
Meine Speichen vorne sind schwarz.
Sammt der Felge und der Nabe. 
Ok, ich geb ja zu daß es in erster Linie nur schwarz is das man den Deore Schriftzug nich lesen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Januar 2006)

nochmal zu meiner frage:

passen die speicher der diversen bmx-shops nich in 20" bzw. 19" laufräder?


----------



## isah (2. Januar 2006)

> ----> http://www.modulobikes.com/



update auf der seite.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Januar 2006)

bissl schwer?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Januar 2006)

sicherlich durch die ganzen dicken cnc-teile. aber dafür hälts hoffenltich.


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2006)




----------



## Monty98 (4. Januar 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> bissl schwer?



nein, nein DIE sind nur ehrlich


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2006)

soll eines der stabilsten bikes sein, extra dicke rohre usw.


----------



## Kadara (4. Januar 2006)

Weiß auch noch jemand wo der Rahmen preislich angesiedelt ist?


----------



## Benzman22 (4. Januar 2006)

also der hinterbau ist komplett überdimensioniert. -schlecht konstruiert.
sinnloses mehrgewicht


----------



## isah (5. Januar 2006)

der 20" rahmen kostet ~ 450 Euro, der 26" rahmen der bald kommt kostet das selbe. Ausserdem kommen von der firma noch gabeln, tretlager, kurbeln und naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (5. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> der 20" rahmen kostet ~ 450 Euro, der 26" rahmen der bald kommt kostet das selbe. Ausserdem kommen von der firma noch gabeln, tretlager, kurbeln und naben.



Sieht lustig aus... 

ich glaub genau davor hätt ich angst mit ner scheibe.


----------



## hopmonkey (5. Januar 2006)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht lustig aus...
> 
> ich glaub genau davor hätt ich angst mit ner scheibe.


das kommt davon wenn praktis bilder ausschneiden dürfen/müssen 

belibt mehr $$$ für die rahmenentwicklung


----------



## Schevron (5. Januar 2006)

was ich lustig find is das selbst der hersteller es net fertig bringt n gescheites bild vom eigenen ramen zu machen


----------



## isah (5. Januar 2006)

wieso das? Was genau willst du denn sehen?


----------



## Schevron (5. Januar 2006)

n scharfes bild das net total schlecht mit nem malprogramm ausgeschnitten is. Dh grade linien wo welche sein sollten. ne runde bremsscheibe und ev ein paar details. 
das bild sieht aus wie mit nem handy aufgenommen und dann meinem neffen zum editieren gegeben (der is knapp 3 monate alt)
also nicht grade was was man von nem hersteller erwartet. ehr von nem paparazzi der das bild aus 3km entfernung aufgenommen hat


----------



## tinitram (5. Januar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> n scharfes bild das net total schlecht mit nem malprogramm ausgeschnitten is. Dh grade linien wo welche sein sollten. ne runde bremsscheibe und ev ein paar details.
> das bild sieht aus wie mit nem handy aufgenommen und dann meinem neffen zum editieren gegeben (der is knapp 3 monate alt)
> also nicht grade was was man von nem hersteller erwartet. ehr von nem paparazzi der das bild aus 3km entfernung aufgenommen hat








was schärferes hab ich noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> der 20" rahmen kostet ~ 450 Euro, der 26" rahmen der bald kommt kostet das selbe. Ausserdem kommen von der firma noch gabeln, tretlager, kurbeln und naben.



der rahmen sieht nicht schlecht aus. post mal das bild wenn das 26er verfügbar ist und geo daten.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Januar 2006)

Das BB scheint etwa 2500meter über 0 zu sein, is das normal bei mods?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Januar 2006)

bb rise 55mm
wheelbase 1000m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (6. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen sieht nicht schlecht aus. post mal das bild wenn das 26er verfügbar ist und geo daten.



Radstand: 1065mm
Kettenstreben: 375mm
Tretlager: 40mm
gewicht wie beim 20" 2,3 kg

vll mein nächster rahmen .. ist mal zeit für was kurzes, ich tippe sowieso nicht .. 

@schevron

kommt bald ein neues bild

@cryo-cube

sieht doch beim xtp auch nicht anders aus?


gn8, martin


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Radstand: 1065mm
> Kettenstreben: 375mm
> Tretlager: 40mm
> gewicht wie beim 20" 2,3 kg
> vll mein nächster rahmen .. ist mal zeit für was kurzes, ich tippe sowieso nicht ..



wenn du weisst wo man den beziehen kann, schreibs rein. die geo find ich optimal.


----------



## isah (6. Januar 2006)

das 20" kann man schon direkt bei Harley Wu [[email protected]] bestellen. Das 26" wohl auch bald, allerdings kümmert sich der typ grade noch um nen importeur. Also entweder direkt oder du wartest bis er jemanden gefunden hat der die in d verkaufen will.

//EDIT:

nur so btw, wer infos will einfach den harley wu anschreiben. Sehr gesprächiger mensch, der meinte wenn hier fragen aufkommen soll ich ihn fragen, aber ihr könnt ihn auch direkt selber anschreiben. ----> [email protected]


----------



## esgey (6. Januar 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal zu meiner frage:
> 
> passen die speicher der diversen bmx-shops nich in 20" bzw. 19" laufräder?



Nein!!! 

Gerade hinten passen sie nicht. Alternativen sind Speichen von Kinderfahrrädern.

Ansonsten bei den bekannten Adressen im Netz bestellen. Krahnstöver hat auf jeden Fall die passenden. Trialmarkt wahrscheinlich auch!

MfG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Januar 2006)

wie wäre es mit selbst ansprühen anstatt sich nen wolf abzusuchen


----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2006)

jo, hab ich ja auch vor sie selber zu lackieren. aber in eingespeichtem zustand kommt man halt net überall in. extra ausspeichen lohnt net. deswegen wäre es einfach nett gewesen beim nächsten einspeichen schwarze zu haben.

aber lackiert werde die wohl in nächster zeit.
wenn der ramen erst mal schwarz is schau ich wies ausschaut und dann werden wohl auch die speichen schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (9. Januar 2006)




----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2006)

hm. das andere couschtl gefällt mir besser


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Januar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> hm. das andere couschtl gefällt mir besser



is kein neues coust,sondern der gilles mit seinem neuen sponsor und bike MBK.


----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2006)

aso =)


----------



## isah (9. Januar 2006)

nix neues, aber vll interessierts ja wen..

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=232240&postcount=5

----------------------------------------------------------

http://www.trialsqueens.tk/

auch was nettes... 



> .:. Nóra Tavasi .:.
> 
> Age: *15*
> From: Hungary
> ...



wenn ihr wisst wen ich meine...


----------



## Monty98 (14. Januar 2006)

http://www.eurobike-exhibition.de/h...iste/weltpremieren/weltpremieren.php?lid=5489

gerüchten zu folge soll es die scheibe in dem design auch komplett in stahl geben


----------



## jockie (16. Januar 2006)

Biene-Maja-Komplettbike für Kinder oder BVB-Fans mit Wachstumsstörungen





...und diese (schicken) neuen Yaabaa-Rahmen...






...scheint's seit gestern bei Jan Göhrig zu geben.


----------



## trialsrider (16. Januar 2006)

Ich muss sagen das Yabaa gefällt mir echt gut!
Ich glaube das werde ich mir bei gelegenheit mal zulegen wenn
das Syntace nicht mehr reicht!


----------



## tinitram (16. Januar 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> ...und diese (schicken) neuen Yaabaa-Rahmen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also dieser yabaa sieht ja recht filigran aus. aber eigentlich recht schick.

irgendwann hab ich aber mal gelernt dass dreiecke entstehende kräfte am besten ableiten können. sowas vermiss ich n bissl an dem rahmen - gerade am tretlager... 

gefällt mir aber trotzdem


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Januar 2006)

wie hoch mag das tretlager sein? die restlichen geodaten find ich ja idealst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (16. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wie hoch mag das tretlager sein? die restlichen geodaten find ich ja idealst!


Hier (Achtung, PDF) steht etwas von +30mm, aber nicht mit welcher Gabel. Schätze mal, dass die Angabe auf 'ner Koxx-Gabel mit 405mm beruht.

So'n Bild von oben wäre mal nicht schlecht, damit man Übergang von Oberrohr in'n Hinterbau mal genauer sieht. Ich schreibe es ihm mal.



			
				tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwann hab ich aber mal gelernt dass dreiecke entstehende kräfte am besten ableiten können. sowas vermiss ich n bissl an dem rahmen - gerade am tretlager...


Bruce Lee würde das sicher philosophisch à la "Du bist das Dreieck" kommentieren 
...vielleicht denken die sich irgendetwas dabei und sagen's nur (noch) nicht? *g*
Bei Monty-Rahmen sollen die gebogenen Oberrohre ja [...] auch Kräfte absorbieren.


----------



## Monty98 (16. Januar 2006)

uiuiui
da is was großes im anmarsch

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=69534&st=0&#entry845427


----------



## trialsrider (16. Januar 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Bruce Lee würde das sicher philosophisch à la "Du bist das Dreieck" kommentieren



nä bruce lee würde sagen: "Ruhig bleiben.......und wenn er dann nochma aufsteht......ooohharrr.....dann trittste ihn voll ausm Bild!.....und danach vollgas"..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Januar 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> uiuiui
> da is was großes im anmarsch
> 
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=69534&st=0&#entry845427



OH JAA!!!!   

Jan


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Januar 2006)

ich habe was feines zum abgewöhnen


----------



## isah (17. Januar 2006)

pink hat style.. so an nem schwarzen rahmen ..


----------



## trail-kob (17. Januar 2006)

die grünen wären was für mein NEON ORANGE zur ergänzung für den augenkrebs...


----------



## Schevron (18. Januar 2006)

hm, irgendwie könnt ich mir das grün an nem schwarzen ramen vorstellen. aber dann braucht man halt auch noch ein paar andere teile in der farbe und natürlich das VR. sonst siehts ******* aus.
aber das rosa wär definitief was fürn felix =)


----------



## funky^jAY (18. Januar 2006)

oh man sieht das beschissen aus in diesen grellen farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. Januar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> oh man sieht das beschissen aus in diesen grellen farben



Komisch immer wenn ich links dieses hässliche Gesicht mit dem Pflaster sehe weiss ich das jetzt ein dummes Kommentar kommt!  *spass mach*

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst die Farben sind NUR geil! 
Und Trial-kob hol dir auf jeden fall die grünen
ich find dein Bike sowieso Porno aber mit den Felgen!
        
GEIL!!!


----------



## funky^jAY (18. Januar 2006)

zum glück gibts verschiedene geschmäcker...oder überhaupt leute mit geschmack  ...wenn alle mit diesen augenkrebs farben rumfahren würden...ohjemine


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Januar 2006)

So meine freunde ich habe mal was feines ich kann aber nicht sagen wann sie kommt und wie viel sie kostet. Sobalt ich was weis schreib ich es hier rein.


----------



## wodka o (18. Januar 2006)

Ein Angabe der Herkunft/Quelle der Bilder wäre angebracht.


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Januar 2006)

von meinem Rechner


----------



## trail-kob (18. Januar 2006)

das da ist eine RB DESIGN BREMSE ... wer lesen kann ist doch immer im vorteil ... ^^


bis danne vodka man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (18. Januar 2006)

Schlimmer gehts immer


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmer gehts immer



am schlimmsten sieht mit abstand dieser vorbau aus,erinnert mich an all die baumarktfullys die ich so gesehen habe,sonst find ich das bike absolut hamergeil, vllt. noch gabel in rahmenfarbe und oversized try-all vorbau+lenker und fertig.


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. Januar 2006)

Also wenn man nun mal das blaue gegen das gelbe hält ist es echt wie tag und nacht.. na ja jeder muss das fahren was gefällt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2006)

ich sag nur 80's revival.
bald haben wir alle wieder ne manta matte und n rotzfänger, tragen hautenge neonfarbene einteiler beim trial und haben nen fuchsschwanz an der antenne unseres autos kleben.
natürlich nicht zu vergessen die trashige house und trance musik die jeder hört, so wie in den alten ot pi und monty videos...........
jaja....die 80er....


----------



## trail-kob (19. Januar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch immer wenn ich links dieses hässliche Gesicht mit dem Pflaster sehe weiss ich das jetzt ein dummes Kommentar kommt!  *spass mach*
> 
> Ne jetzt mal im Ernst die Farben sind NUR geil!
> Und Trial-kob hol dir auf jeden fall die grünen
> ...



das ist aber leib von dir, schön wenns dir gefällt !

momentan bin ich auf der suche nach ORANGENEM FELGENBAND ca.40mm breit.

damit es auch richtig schick aussieht.


----------



## trialco (19. Januar 2006)

Neu beim Jan:


----------



## isah (19. Januar 2006)

http://www.modulobikes.com/ ist fertig. Es gibt alle rahmen in dual disc und eben ohne..

20" Polo --------------------------------------------------------------

















> * Wheelbase: 1000mm
> * Bottom Bracket Rise: 55mm
> * ChainStay Length: 360mm
> * Bottom Bracket Shell: 68mm



26" Pronto --------------------------------------------------------------














> # Wheelbase: 1065mm
> # Chainstay Length: 375mm
> # Bottom Bracket Rise: 40mm
> # BB Shell: 68mm



Gabeln --------------------------------------------------------------








> * Material: Aluminum Alloy
> * Length: 360mm SM/400mm SS/405mm PS/365mm PM
> * Brake Mounts: Disc Brake Only
> * Steerer Tube Size: 1-1/8"
> ...



Kurbeln --------------------------------------------------------------

20" 175mm





26" 160mm





Naben --------------------------------------------------------------

26" hr disc





fr disc





20" hr disc 






gibt noch einiges mehr.. lenker (wie echo), felgen (wie tryall), usw


----------



## ph1L (19. Januar 2006)

Was sagen die Rahmenbauer hier?
Hällt die Disc Aufnahme?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Januar 2006)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> Neu beim Jan:


Das sind doch genau die gleichen wie die tryall´s die ja bekanntlich nicht so toll sein sollen


----------



## Monty98 (19. Januar 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind doch genau die gleichen wie die tryall´s die ja bekanntlich nicht so toll sein sollen



würd ich nicht sagen.
das mittelteil hat eine biegung drin. also wird das schon auch ein anderes tretlager sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Januar 2006)

boah ey die modulo rahmen find ich ja ma richtig porno. die vielen massiven cnc teile sind was für mein auge  auch sonst gibts ja geiles zeug von denen.

btw: schlagt mich, aber das neon gelbe xtp find ich genauso porno ;-)


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (19. Januar 2006)

ich glaub net das die modulo rahmen halten weil da die hebelei vom frßteil zum hinterbau net simmt.

is aber nur ne meinung.

gruß sebo


----------



## Benzman22 (20. Januar 2006)

der hinterbau is maßlos überdimensioniert bei den ausfallenden siehts auch düster aus, da hab ich schon schöneres gesehen. die oberen rohre die zum ausfallende führen sind unschön zusammengedrückt. das kann man besser lösen.


----------



## funky^jAY (20. Januar 2006)

könnt ihr das mal rein interesse halber näher erläutern?

weil für mich als nichtfachmann sehen die ganz stabil aus?! oder zumindest nich unstabiler als andere rahmen?


----------



## Benzman22 (21. Januar 2006)

was genau möchtest du den näher erläutert haben

mfg


----------



## Levelboss (21. Januar 2006)

Details


----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

sieht aufgebaut bestimmt richtig gut aus.. aber warum man sich bei diesem hier für die horizontalen statt den vertikalen ausfallenden entschieden hat verstehe ich nicht.

Das bike würde ich sogar mit sattel fahren..

//EDIT: shice, genau falschrum ... ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Levelboss (21. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aufgebaut bestimmt richtig gut aus.. aber warum man sich bei diesem hier für die horizontalen statt den vertikalen ausfallenden entschieden hat verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Das bike würde ich sogar mit sattel fahren..
> 
> martin


Das sind vertikale Ausfallenden.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Januar 2006)

für city/street style bestimmt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (21. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.modulobikes.com/ ist fertig. Es gibt alle rahmen in dual disc und eben ohne..
> 
> 20" Polo --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Januar 2006)

Hier mal was neues aus dem Hause Koxx...


----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

> Weiß jemand schon den preiß vom POLO und wo man es her bekommt??



bestellen kannst du es direkt bei modulo bikes. zum preis: die frage ist eben wie viel der zoll + versand ist. Die suchen grade jemand der die rahmen usw in deutschland verkauft.

//EDIT @sebi wer ist Xavi Casas?


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Januar 2006)

Dieser Mann...


----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

hab 3 videos gefunden:
http://www.eurobikes.org/fotos/videos03/xavicasasantologic.wmv
http://www.eurobikes.org/fotos/videos02/xavicasasguanyamundialandorra.wmv
http://www.eurobikes.org/fotos/videos03/xavicasas(ordino).mov


----------



## Trail-Trialer (21. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> bestellen kannst du es direkt bei modulo bikes. zum preis: die frage ist eben wie viel der zoll + versand ist. Die suchen grade jemand der die rahmen usw in deutschland verkauft.
> 
> //EDIT @sebi wer ist Xavi Casas?




Woher hast du die infos?? Weißt du schon was über den Preis vom frame kit des polo??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

infos von Harley Wu [[email protected]]


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Januar 2006)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> was genau möchtest du den näher erläutert haben
> 
> mfg



der eine sagt es ist maßlos überdimensioniert, der andere sagt es würde aufgrund des hebels vielleicht nicht halten

ich finde das sieht ganz normal stabil aus  aber ich hab auch keine ahnung von sowas


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Januar 2006)

ne das ist schon stabil.
Dadurch das das hinterbau Rohr viel kürzer ist und dann in nem massivem cnc teil endet geht, nimmt dieses masive teil einen großen Teil der Energie auf.
Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (22. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Mann...


schaut mal den typ hinten rechts im weißen shirt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Januar 2006)

lool solche mongos


----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. Januar 2006)

hahaha


----------



## elhefe (23. Januar 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> das da ist eine RB DESIGN BREMSE ... wer lesen kann ist doch immer im vorteil ... ^^
> 
> 
> bis danne vodka man sieht sich




Ich denke, um das zu erkennen, brauchts´s echt Phantasie und ein wenig Vorkenntnisse. Von daher ist der Hinweis mit der Quellenangabe durchaus berechtigt (Obwohl das sicherlich firmenseitig schon im Foto hätte dargestellt sein können).

MfG


----------



## Schevron (23. Januar 2006)

hm, wieso. RB steht doch aufm hebel usw?!


----------



## elhefe (23. Januar 2006)

Wenn man Kenntnis über die Existenz eines Anbieters namens RB Design hat, lässt sich die Herkunft des Hebels evtl. ableiten. Deutlich zu erkennen ist es aber eigentlich nicht. Trotzdem will ich Euch mal glauben.   (Vielleicht hat Euer Monitor eine höhere Auflösung  )

MfG


----------



## wodka o (23. Januar 2006)

Das es eine RB ist habe ich gesehen. Es ging darum, diese "Neuigkeit" mit irgendetwas fundiertem zu belegen. Und nicht einfach mal ein paar BiIder posten ohne zusätzliche Angaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Januar 2006)

Jemand ne ahnung wieviel die neuen Echo Pure rahmen kosten werden?


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Januar 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand ne ahnung wieviel die neuen Echo Pure rahmen kosten werden?



Pure:

Wheelbase: 1085mm
Chainstay: 380
BB: +15mm

hoffentlich legen die ein short M model nach! mit 1065mm wärs ja ideal.
am liebsten wär mir ja das 04er control. wenn ich das gewusst hätte damals..

hier das 06 pure:


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Januar 2006)

ehm ja ich wollte ja eigentlich den Preis wissen.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Januar 2006)

keine ahnung. wollte ja nur aufzeigen um was es geht.


----------



## robs (31. Januar 2006)

Also das Pure gefällt mir mal richtig gut! Echt schön, nicht so Frästeil vorne...


----------



## jockie (31. Januar 2006)

Jan Göhrig war so nett, mal ein detaillierteres Foto vom Hinterbau des Yaabaa Bow zu machen...klick:




Neue Köxxerchen-Kompletträder scheint's auch zu geben.


----------



## isah (31. Januar 2006)

ich post mal die neuen koxx bikes:

*Trial Bike 26" Koxx XTP R limited *





*Trial Bike 26" Marc Vinco Excessboy * (1075mm)





*Trial Bike 26" Marc Vinco Derangboy * (1110 mm)


----------



## Monty98 (31. Januar 2006)

ich find des neue vinco hatt die farben von so einem richtigen baumarkt fahrrad.


----------



## locdog (31. Januar 2006)

ich glaub du meinst das XTP R ? ....fing ich auch...bleeee...zumindest klaut dir keiner das "supermarktfahrad"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2006)

die sollen keine neuauflage vom 26" vinco bringen sondern endlich das Fatboy 20" Vinco.
weiß da jemand von euch was neues?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Januar 2006)

finde alle drei bikes optisch sehr misslungen.....
echt bäh.


----------



## Mower (31. Januar 2006)

abgesehen davon, dass das xtp r sowieso schon eine hässliche farbe hat, ist das bild auch noch absolut schlecht. total überbelichtet, damit die farbe ja zur geltung kommt  

die vinco räder fand ich eigentlich noch nie wirklich schön


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Januar 2006)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zur neuen Singlespeedregelung  . Da die Rohloffritzel, Kingritzel und ziemlich teuer sind hab ich diesmal glei alles selber gemacht. Da frisst sich garantiert nix mehr ein.


----------



## schwalbe (31. Januar 2006)

Sieht sehr gut und sauber aus. Ist das Teil aus einem Stück? Hast du Serienteile verwendet oder alles selbst gebaut? Echt gut.


----------



## trialsrider (31. Januar 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> finde alle drei bikes optisch sehr misslungen.....
> echt bäh.



Womit er verdammt recht hat! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Januar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr gut und sauber aus. Ist das Teil aus einem Stück? Hast du Serienteile verwendet oder alles selbst gebaut? Echt gut.




Danke.Ist alles selbergemacht, aus ner Speziallegierung. Ritzel is komplett selber gedreht und gefräst und die Spacer sind auch selber gemacht.


----------



## schwalbe (31. Januar 2006)

Was kostet so ein Teil bei dir?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Januar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet so ein Teil bei dir?




Habsch mir noch garkeine Gedanken drüber gemacht weil ich die die Verzahnung ins Ritzel feil ( Handarbeit) . Das heist ich pass sie auf den Freilaufkörper an und stimm auch die Kettenlinie mit den Spacer so ab das es passt. So gesagt ein haufen Handarbeit.

Die Rohlinge sehn dann so aus und da müsste dann halt noch die Verzahnung rein.


----------



## isah (31. Januar 2006)

@neue koxx bikes

ich find die optik von den vinco modellen top..


----------



## Benzman22 (2. Februar 2006)

toll, dann wär das ja auch geklärt


----------



## EchoPure (3. Februar 2006)

Hey kann mir einer sagen ob die Echo Urban Gabel etwas aushält oder ob die schrott ist?
Bitte schnell antworten bin schon lange nicht mehr gefahren und will aber wieder!


----------



## isah (3. Februar 2006)

hab schon von einigen gebrochenen gehört.. nimm lieber die bt f6


----------



## EchoPure (3. Februar 2006)

Cool danke habe ich gar nicht drann gedacht!
Und die ist auch noch ein bischen billiger!
Wie ist das mit dem Porto bei BT wenn ich die diereckt bei BT brstelle das stand gerade nicht wie hoch das porto ist!
Oder ist es besser wenn ich bei Biletrial-germany gestelle?


----------



## schwalbe (4. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht. Ich will auch auf BT umsteigen. Die Preise nehmen sich nichts. Aber zu bedenken ist die Sache mit der Garantie. In Deutschland kann man anrufen und halt Deutsch verhandeln, in Polen sieht es damit nicht so einfach aus. Dann must Du auchnoch an die Überweisung ins Ausland denken, ich weis nicht was das kostet.
Ich habe jetzt bei BT in Deutschland bestellt.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. Februar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich will auch auf BT umsteigen...



was biste denn bisher gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (4. Februar 2006)

überweisung ins ausland kost nix wenn man diese internationale kontonummer hat...weiß jetzt nich genau wie sich das schimpft


----------



## schwalbe (4. Februar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> was biste denn bisher gefahren?



Hab mal ne Zeit Grossmann gefahren.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. Februar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Zeit Grossmann gefahren.



wieso willste das ne mehr? ******** aufm HR? was hastn damit so sidehop gemacht? rein interesse halber.

EDIT// wo kommste eigentlich her? .... wenns hier in der nähe is kann man ja ma ne runde gemeinsam drehn......kannste ma paar chemnitzer "japsenrahmen" testfahren und dich ma von dem fetten fahrgefühl überzeugen,sind auch net so schwer wie bt......denn.....nur wer die wahl hat,hat die qual


----------



## Levelboss (4. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> überweisung ins ausland kost nix wenn man diese internationale kontonummer hat...weiß jetzt nich genau wie sich das schimpft


International Bank Account Number (IBAN)  
und Bank Identifier Code (BIC)


----------



## schwalbe (4. Februar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> wieso willste das ne mehr? ******** aufm HR? was hastn damit so sidehop gemacht? rein interesse halber.
> 
> EDIT// wo kommste eigentlich her? .... wenns hier in der nähe is kann man ja ma ne runde gemeinsam drehn......kannste ma paar chemnitzer "japsenrahmen" testfahren und dich ma von dem fetten fahrgefühl überzeugen,sind auch net so schwer wie bt......denn.....nur wer die wahl hat,hat die qual



Das Grossmann ist gebrochen (war eines der ersten). Ich komm aus der Nähe von Passau, ist als etwas weit bis chemnitz.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. Februar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grossmann ist gebrochen (war eines der ersten). Ich komm aus der Nähe von Passau, ist als etwas weit bis chemnitz.



ahhh passau,gibts ja auch einige trialer,wieviele seit ihr denn mittlerweile?


----------



## Monty98 (6. Februar 2006)

keine ahnung ob es "nu" is. habs jedoch noch nie gesehn.

Chris King Tretlager 4-kant


----------



## BTBIKE (6. Februar 2006)




----------



## BTBIKE (6. Februar 2006)

DE distributor  - Frank K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. Februar 2006)

lecker lecker lecker


----------



## locdog (6. Februar 2006)

da ich was druer wies teile ich es mit euch.
die hinerrad nabe ist TOP, sie wartet bei mir auf die neue felge schon seit 2 monaten  breitere flanken gibst wohl kaum, dozu das gewicht von 233gr (ohne schrauben) die GANZE nabe ist aus 7075 also nicht nur die die achse (15mm) und der VL korper. 

felgen wiegen eigentlich genauso viel wie die try-all (10gr unterschied) haben andere veranderte wandstarken und sind geost. Sind nicht so leicht wie echo aber halten tuen die !
den rest sieht man auf den pics


----------



## EthanHunt (15. Februar 2006)

Weiss jemand obs den Endorfin-Rahmen schon gibt und wo man ihn herbekommt? Preis???


----------



## schwalbe (15. Februar 2006)

Neue Farbe bei BT


----------



## trail-kob (15. Februar 2006)

so eine sauerei das ist DIEEEE farbe von der ich immer träume ... sabber


----------



## Schevron (15. Februar 2006)

jo, schaut schon net schlecht aus die farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (15. Februar 2006)

der ramen (farbe) wird der neue BT team fahrer haben,,,,aber pssst


----------



## Hiro (16. Februar 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> der ramen (farbe) wird der neue BT team fahrer haben,,,,aber pssst



Wer ist "der neue" Team Fahrer?


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Februar 2006)

http://www.montygirls.com/


----------



## EchoPure (16. Februar 2006)

Ich steh zwar nicht auf Monty aber das Mädel ist echt nicht schlecht ich glaub mit der würde ich auch mal eine runde fahren!!!!

PS unsere neue seite ist da aber noch im Aufbau!!!
http://www.halle-biken.com/images/hallebiken.gif

oder einfach auf www.Halle-Biken.com


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Februar 2006)

www.heatsinkbikes.com

Sidehop Geometry:

Wheel Base: 1065mm
Headangle: 71 degrees
BB rise + 20mm
Chain stays: 385mm
Magura 4 bolt mounts
7020 Aluminium
Color: White or Silver
Weight = 2.0 kg / 4.68lbs with stickers

ist eigentlich raimunds tip. aber ich werd grad nicht mehr. die bauen doch exakt die geo die ich haben will. ich hoffe jan vertreibt das ding. habenwill!!!!


----------



## Monty98 (21. Februar 2006)

made by Raimund
painted by me
 
is natürlich ausschließlich für 20"


----------



## Monty98 (21. Februar 2006)

ein bild wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Februar 2006)

sieht ganz cool aus der booster, hat so nen retro 80ér hitech style


----------



## jockie (21. Februar 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ganz cool aus der booster, hat so nen retro 80ér hitech style


Jau...erinnert mich spontan auch an


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Februar 2006)

er könnte noch rote ränder um das silber ziehn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Februar 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ein bild wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht




deine Malerei is echt cewl


----------



## locdog (21. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> www.heatsinkbikes.com
> 
> Sidehop Geometry:
> 
> ...




der rahmen stammen ursprunglich von bikepol mielec. so ne firma die alle rahmen nach kundenwunschen herstelt. sind auch nicht schlecht wen die schweiser nicht gerade besoffen sind 
geo und designe kann man frei wehlen


----------



## schwalbe (25. Februar 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> der ramen (farbe) wird der neue BT team fahrer haben,,,,aber pssst



Der neue Team Fahrer von BT ist Andreas Lehmann vom MSC Thalheim.

www.andilehmann.de www.msc-thalheim.de


----------



## Monty98 (25. Februar 2006)

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=371

für die die sie noch nicht kennen.
eine trial spezifizierte nabe von Hope. 48 einrastpunkte


----------



## Reini (25. Februar 2006)

Wenn die so laut sind wie die alten wären die echt genial


----------



## roborider (25. Februar 2006)

Eigenbau


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. Februar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Team Fahrer von BT ist Andreas Lehmann vom MSC Thalheim.
> 
> www.andilehmann.de www.msc-thalheim.de




jooouu frank, oder hiro?
top wichtig wer bei bei bt/bzw bei dir neu im team is.
wobei ich find bt und andi lehmann passt net soo richtig.
aber egal,
wird ma im lauf des jahres ja an den ergebnisslisten sehn.

gruß sebo


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. Februar 2006)

net zu ernst nehmen


----------



## isah (26. Februar 2006)

Neuer Norco Prototype:

Bilder ----> http://www.biketrials.ca/content/view/73/2/

http://www.biketrials.ca/content/view/66/2/

kann mir jemand sagen was das für eine disc ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (26. Februar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Norco Prototype:
> 
> http://www.biketrials.ca/content/view/66/2/
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was das für eine disc ist?


Das solltest du eigentlich wissen; ist doch offensichtlich.
SuFu ?


----------



## isah (26. Februar 2006)

unglaublich.. seit ner stunde schneits bei uns wieder, obwohl der schnee quasi schon weg war.. und dann muss ich mich hier auch noch verarschen lassen..


----------



## Scr4t (26. Februar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> unglaublich.. seit ner stunde schneits bei uns wieder, obwohl der schnee quasi schon weg war.. und dann muss ich mich hier auch noch verarschen lassen..



wem sagst du das? Ich hab so nen Hals ej... und das in Berlin, der schnee geht mir so auf die Eier....


----------



## interlock (26. Februar 2006)

www.74kingz.de

eben gefunden auf der suche nach nem neuen ring.
schaut echt fett aus das teil!!!!


----------



## sensiminded (26. Februar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Norco Prototype:
> 
> Bilder ----> http://www.biketrials.ca/content/view/73/2/
> 
> ...



das ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche die hope gothic, hat nen geilen style:


----------



## isah (26. Februar 2006)

danke, passt leider nicht an die tryall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (4. März 2006)

---------------------> http://trialmarkt.de/






kostet 59 â¬






49 â¬






die hope trial in 180 mm (wie die 160 mm, 230 â¬)






Neue Hope Pro 2 Trials Freilauf Nabe *195 â¬*



> sehr hochwertige Trial-*Freilaufnabe* mit 6-fach Stahl KassettenkÃ¶rper. Mit den beiliegenden Aluminium-Spacern ist sie auf Singlespeed umrÃ¼stbar und bietet eine einstellbare Kettenlinie. Hohe Klemmkraft durch M10 Achsschrauben. 6-Loch Diskaufnahme. Freilaufsystem mit *4 versetzten Sperrklinken und sehr feiner Rasterung mit 48 Einrastpunkten*. Gewicht 415gr. inkl. Schrauben.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. März 2006)

415g... aua


----------



## Monty98 (4. März 2006)

is wohl homemade. aber der spanner sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## isah (4. März 2006)

der ist von freshproducts.co.uk.






ashton sieht in schwarz irgendwie besser aus..


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. März 2006)

Schaut find ich viel besser aus, als das gelbe V-Racing


----------



## V!RUS (6. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut find ich viel besser aus, als das gelbe V-Racing



Hammer!! Das sieht echt geil aus.   

Ich warte ja immer noch auf das kleine 20"...


----------



## Hiro (6. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut find ich viel besser aus, als das gelbe V-Racing




Weitere Farben sind Fluo Grün und Fluo Orange.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. März 2006)

lol...schade,dass bt jetzt auch anfängt andere zu kopieren,aber nichts desto trotz hamma farbe!


----------



## ph1L (6. März 2006)

hm ein großes bananen blei dildo 

dann doch lieber:

http://www.nopogo.org/article.php3?id_article=351


----------



## trialsrider (6. März 2006)

Geil! ich will das BT in dem fluo Grün!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (6. März 2006)

wie teuer soll denn der bt flue rahmen sein und wo kann man ihn kaufen? danke


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. März 2006)

diese knaller Farben hatte Monty schon 2000..wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...Gift grün und orange...  also alles kommt wieder 
sogar das sich die Frauen die Hosen in die Stiefel stecken


----------



## Hiro (7. März 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer soll denn der bt flue rahmen sein und wo kann man ihn kaufen? danke


Der Preis liegt bei 500,00  (kleine Stückzahl). Kaufen kannst Du den beim Importeur www.biketrial-germany.de (Seite wird gerade überarbeitet)


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (7. März 2006)

russische trial rahmen!!!  
http://www.bike-mielec.ru/engl/frames2006.html

einige sehen zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber die preise sind ja mal voll ok  .


----------



## Monty98 (7. März 2006)

der 20" rahmen hat eine 350mm kettenstrebe :-O!!!
und der pro4_d 26" sieht auch ganz dezent massiv aus 

edit: wie geil!!!???


----------



## locdog (9. März 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> russische trial rahmen!!!
> http://www.bike-mielec.ru/engl/frames2006.html
> 
> einige sehen zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber die preise sind ja mal voll ok  .



russische rahmen ? na na na

ALLE sind aus polen von der firma "bikepol mielec" eigentlich alle rahmen bassieren auf entwurfen von trialern die sie zu bikepol mielec geschickt haben.
die machen halt rahme auf sonderwunsche. machen dann aber massen rpoduktion aus den nicht eigenen endwurfen 
die "mikebikes" und die "24UK" sind auch von mielec 
also mielec erobert die welt


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (9. März 2006)

@locdog:   sorry!!!! 

das kürzel "ru" hat mich das nur vermuten lassen, das die teile aus russland sind.
aber danke für den hinweis und die aufklärung.......


----------



## locdog (9. März 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> @locdog:   sorry!!!!
> 
> das kürzel "ru" hat mich das nur vermuten lassen, das die teile aus russland sind.
> aber danke für den hinweis und die aufklärung.......


 

no problem


----------



## roborider (9. März 2006)

Und wieviel kostet da so ein Custom Rahmen? Also nicht die, die da schon stehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (9. März 2006)

kommt drauf man was du dir wunscht, nur halt die qualitat (massgenuigkeit) last manchaml zur wunschen ubrig. die preise wareieren zwischen 600-800 zl (/3,8)


----------



## isah (12. März 2006)

extrem... ich kann noch nichtmal nen grades loch in die wand bohren..


----------



## trail-kob (13. März 2006)

schick schick gemacht.. sagmal war die alte nicht abgerissen ? wo liegen die genauen unterschiede zum letzten "versuch" ?

finde das irgendwie interessant mit dem umbau... doch sagen mir auch octalink verbindungen nicht zu. wenn dann isis... und die aber es gibt ja auch vergleichbare kurbeln bei FSA im 35 â¬ bereich / equl. zu den DEORE...


----------



## robs (13. März 2006)

Naja die Deore hier sind mal glatt 20% leichter als andere und das sind direkt 100g.


Und bist du mal ne OctaLink-Kurbel gefahren? Absolut steife, kraftschlüssige Verbindung...   Die hält wirklich bombig und lässt sich auch gut abziehen. Also ich denke das steht ISIS in nichts nach.

edit:  Ok, die TryAll-Kurbeln sind nicht ganz so schwer, aber die Deore sind immernoch 30g leichter.


----------



## Hiro (15. März 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer!! Das sieht echt geil aus.
> 
> Ich warte ja immer noch auf das kleine 20"...




Am 20" BT wird zur Zeit gearbeitet.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. März 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Deore hier sind mal glatt 20% leichter als andere und das sind direkt 100g.
> 
> 
> Und bist du mal ne OctaLink-Kurbel gefahren? Absolut steife, kraftschlüssige Verbindung...   Die hält wirklich bombig und lässt sich auch gut abziehen. Also ich denke das steht ISIS in nichts nach.
> ...



nur gibst keine langen Innenlager für octalink, jedenfalls nicht als ich welche hatte vor 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (15. März 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Am 20" BT wird zur Zeit gearbeitet.


 
juhuuu. hoffentlich kommen da bald mal bilder und Facts


----------



## robs (15. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> nur gibst keine langen Innenlager für octalink, jedenfalls nicht als ich welche hatte vor 1-2 Jahren.



Ja richtig, 121mm is das äußerste.


----------



## jockie (15. März 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja richtig, 121mm is das äußerste.




Ganz sicher?!


----------



## robs (16. März 2006)

Hatte ich gedacht.
Bis wie breit gibts denn dann ISIS? Mehr als 128 hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Hiro (16. März 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich gedacht.
> Bis wie breit gibts denn dann ISIS? Mehr als 128 hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.



Das ISIS gibts bei BT in langer Ausführung (100 - 148).


----------



## V!RUS (16. März 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Am 20" BT wird zur Zeit gearbeitet.



Echt? Woher weißt du das? Gibts schon mehr darüber?


----------



## Hiro (16. März 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Echt? Woher weißt du das? Gibts schon mehr darüber?



Zu 1.  Ja.
Zu 2.  Von BT direkt.
Zu 3.  Leider noch nicht.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. März 2006)

man braucht aber ein extra breites 100mm Tretlagergehäuse oder wie man das nennt. Und schwerer ist es auch.


----------



## AcaPulco (16. März 2006)

Wow, BT 20" da bin ich ja mal knacke gespannt!


----------



## locdog (17. März 2006)

hier schon mal das 26 komplet bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (17. März 2006)

da hat bt langsam aber sicher die teile veröffentlicht und schwups, das komplett bike ist da. sieht gut aus!


----------



## Levelboss (19. März 2006)

Die GET DVD von Nick Goddard ist endlich fertig. Selectbikes
Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt?


----------



## plazermen (22. März 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> russische trial rahmen!!!
> http://www.bike-mielec.ru/engl/frames2006.html
> 
> einige sehen zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber die preise sind ja mal voll ok  .



Dude die sind doch polnisch nicht russisch   schau: http://www.bikemielec.com/ 
Die werden bloss verkauft nach Russland Tschechien und uberall hin 
Das beste am ding ist halt - du kannst dir selber ein projekt machen und die schweissen dir deinen rahmen so wie du willst.


----------



## jockie (25. März 2006)

Nix wirklich Neues, aber da man ja oft beobachten kann, dass die Leute die Monty-Laufräder eh nicht behalten 

Monty goes dumping:

Rahmenkit 221 Pro





bestehend aus Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau und Lenker zum Preis von 289,- Euro. Alle Teile stammen vom 2006er Modell. Der Kit kann direkt per mail (info (at) monty-bikes (dot) de) oder über unseren Shop per Einzelteile mit dem Vermerk "Rahmenkit 221 Pro" bestellt werden.


----------



## Eisbein (31. März 2006)

huhu also hier mal ne alternative zu den Darkhorse Rahmen. Sieht net aus finde ich. Schön  kurz. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


----------



## jockie (31. März 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> huhu also hier mal ne alternative zu den Darkhorse Rahmen. Sieht net aus finde ich. Schön  kurz. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


Das sind Darkhorse-Rahmen.

http://www.fahrradteilhandel.de


----------



## isah (1. April 2006)

http://stores.ebay.com/Aspire-VeloTech_Chris-King-BMX_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ18QQftidZ2QQtZkm

vll interessierts ja jemand, es gibt wieder ck bmx naben.


----------



## Trialar (1. April 2006)

Hier, das Hab ich bei Observed Trials gefunden.:kotz:
Ein Carbon-Rahmen







(Hoffentlich kein Repost)


----------



## kingpin18 (1. April 2006)

Hier was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (1. April 2006)

Für Scheibe oder Felge? 

Sieht recht stabil und leicht aus. Und schön find ichs obendrein.


----------



## kingpin18 (1. April 2006)

Beides sehen gleich aus


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. April 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Für Scheibe oder Felge?
> 
> Sieht recht stabil und leicht aus. Und schön find ichs obendrein.


der ist für scheibe...


----------



## kingpin18 (1. April 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> der ist für scheibe...



das glaube ich nicht ich weis es von RB sie haben mir das bild geschickt und sagten das die hebel gleich aussehen.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. April 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> das glaube ich nicht ich weis es von RB sie haben mir das bild geschickt und sagten das die hebel gleich aussehen.


du meinst das hs33 und diskhebel gleich aussehen? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen! schließlich besitzen hs33 hebel keine ausgleichsbehälter...oder??


----------



## kingpin18 (1. April 2006)

hi, 

ich kann dir genaueres sagen sobalt ich den ersten hebel habe und ihn getestet habe. Der jenige der mir die immer schickt meinte sie sind identisch. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. April 2006)

geil wärs!


----------



## funky^jAY (1. April 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Hier, das Hab ich bei Observed Trials gefunden.:kotz:
> Ein Carbon-Rahmen
> 
> 
> ...




sieht eher aus wie nen roller und nich wie nen fahrrad.
*brb*


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. April 2006)

neue kette von viz..... bin ma gespannt ob die was taugt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ist wohl ne kmc mit löchern....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. April 2006)

yo ist ne kmc kool chain light. viz hat die nur eingekauft so wie 50% aller trial Teile von h billig Großherstellern eingekauft/modifiziert sind und dann mit nem trial lable versehen werden


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. April 2006)

Geil, ne KMC mit Sollbruchstelle. Gerade bei ner Kette würd ich nun net anfangen noch was auszusparen um Gewicht einzusparen


----------



## V!RUS (1. April 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bei ner Kette würd ich nun net anfangen noch was auszusparen um Gewicht einzusparen



Und so viel an Gewicht wird es eh nicht rausholen. Oder sollte ich vielleicht doch meine Kette bisschen durchbohren?


----------



## isah (2. April 2006)

neuer kenny belaey pro model rahmen mit Carbon oberrohr.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. April 2006)

ach du kacke sieht der geil aus!


----------



## V!RUS (2. April 2006)

Hübsch!  

Bringt das CarbonOberrohr so viel?


----------



## 525Rainer (2. April 2006)

carbonoberrohr ist ne coole idee. wenn man dafürs unterrohr stärker dimensionieren kann unds gewicht gleich bleibt ist das ne sinnvolle innovation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (3. April 2006)




----------



## isah (3. April 2006)

ich kann meine begeisterung kaum in worte fassen..


----------



## Scr4t (3. April 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

>




boah da zitiere ich doch glatt mal das bild mit... shit ist das ding geil!

Schade nur das es anscheinend ein XTP ist.. und ich als schranzer kann mir nicht mehrere rahmen im jahr leisten


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. April 2006)

The first prototype of the KB Promodel has arrived and is now suffering from tests 





The idea Koxx and Kenny had was to build an inovating bike with the integration of carbon fibre... 





the result is a fine looking bike, with a minimum weight of 1.7kg (frame only) and with the possibility of installing a disk brake. We also lifted up the bottom bracquet with 3.5cm, the wheel base is 1080mm. Available when approved by Kenny... stay tuned


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. April 2006)

Hier mal noch was in einer Größe wo man auch was sehen kann.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. April 2006)

Die Discaufnahme ist gequirlte Schei$$e. Das kann gar nicht halten. 

Sonst ist der Rahmen ganz geil


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. April 2006)

YES!!!

ein sehr schööönes bike.


allerdings finde ich es echt schade, daß sämtliche neuen 26" rahmen so ewig lang sind. langsam wird es echt schwierig, ein bike mit nem radstand von weniger als 1065mm zu finden.

also das neue kenny belaye mit nem radstand von 1050mm wäre noch ein stück geiler  .


----------



## Monty98 (4. April 2006)

hab von einem kollegen, der bei den koxxdays war, erfahren das in nächster zeit ein try-all freilauf mit 102einrastpunkten kommen soll. made by white industries und einer der coust brüder fährt ihn schon.


----------



## Schevron (4. April 2006)

na das hört sich doch nett an. Wie viele Sperrklinken soll der haben?

hab auch grad auf der Atzuja seite was gesehen. Er fährt das Monsterboy von Koxx. Sieht also fast danach aus das es in Serie gehen könnte.
Hier ein Bild von seinem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (4. April 2006)

^ radstand: 1020mm

sperrklinken weiß ich nicht


----------



## Schevron (4. April 2006)

wie kommst du auf den Radstand?

hatte nämlich bei nem anderen Bild von dem ramen nen anderen Wert bekommen. oder es gibt ihn in versch. längen, bzw es kommt durch die gabel


----------



## kingpin18 (5. April 2006)

Hier sind noch mehr bilder von dem neuen 20" Xtp. So wie es aussieht wird es halten.

BENITO ROS prototype


----------



## tommytrialer (5. April 2006)

geo daten?



hier noch mein neues hoffmann aus der bike gallery

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2591946&postcount=5493


----------



## *Sickboy* (5. April 2006)

Ein geiles Ding, das neue XTP


----------



## florianwagner (5. April 2006)

hi, ich hab auch mal wieder was gebastelt




den inneren käfig hab ich durch carbon ersetzt spart ca 50gr.




plastik-rock-ring, wiegt ca 25gr.




die alte echokurbel hab ich bischen mit dem dremel ausgefräst.
spart...wasweissdennich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (5. April 2006)

auf keinen fall gesundheit, die ist mir so schon durchgebrochen. (da, wo das loch ganz rechts ist  )

aber auch wenn man den inneren käfig der vp's garnicht brauch, carbon ist schon sehr schick. Hab schon von deinen carbon-bastel-künsten gehört...


----------



## Schevron (5. April 2006)

spar dir dich den inneren käfig ganz. da hat man dann eh viel besseren gripp.
kann ich nur empfehlen. Distanzhülsen rein und freude haben. gibt nix besser's

allerdings n platik RR. ich glaub da wär mir mein eno zu schad für


----------



## Trialar (5. April 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings n platik RR. ich glaub da wär mir mein eno zu schad für



Ich glaub das ist Lexan. das hält schon ordentlich was aus. Bin auch lange mit nem Lexan-Rockring rumgefahren. (falls ich mich irre, Sorry)


----------



## locdog (5. April 2006)

wieviel wiegen jetzt deine VPs ?


----------



## Monty98 (5. April 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du auf den Radstand?
> 
> hatte nämlich bei nem anderen Bild von dem ramen nen anderen Wert bekommen. oder es gibt ihn in versch. längen, bzw es kommt durch die gabel





			
				Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> von einem kollegen, der bei den koxxdays war


der hat dort gefragt. soll sich ganz nice fahrn


----------



## Schevron (5. April 2006)

hat der was gesagt wann und ob es raus kommt?


----------



## Monty98 (5. April 2006)

er meinte das bei den koxx days immerhin 2 monsterboys unterwegs waren.
der dominique (?) hermance, seines zeichens Koxx-chef, hat gesagt dass das neue xtp 20"er in 4-6monaten rauskommt


----------



## florianwagner (5. April 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das ist Lexan. das hält schon ordentlich was aus. Bin auch lange mit nem Lexan-Rockring rumgefahren. (falls ich mich irre, Sorry)



ja ist lexan, das ist absolut bruchfest, da geht nix kaputt und mit dem hohen tretlager setzt mal sowieso so gut wie kaum auf. 

die vp wiegen 410gr mit aluschrauben und carbonkäfig


----------



## kingpin18 (5. April 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte das bei den koxx days immerhin 2 monsterboys unterwegs waren.
> der dominique (?) hermance, seines zeichens Koxx-chef, hat gesagt dass das neue xtp 20"er in 4-6monaten rauskommt




hat er auch gesagt wie teuer es werden wird?


----------



## Monty98 (5. April 2006)

nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiro (5. April 2006)

Neue Farben bei BT.

http://btbike.com/images/bt_raven_60_fluo_orange.html


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. April 2006)

fluo orange ist sehr geil


----------



## isah (5. April 2006)

//EDIT:

ja mist, 



			
				kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind noch mehr bilder von dem neuen 20" Xtp. So wie es aussieht wird es halten.
> 
> BENITO ROS prototype




hab ich total übersehen, sry


----------



## Hiro (5. April 2006)

Das Bike ist schon schön. Aber warum hat sich der Friseur umgebracht.


----------



## V!RUS (5. April 2006)

Hmm, der Vorbau und der Lenker schauen ja gar nicht nach Monty aus...


----------



## florianwagner (5. April 2006)

wenn ich den benito seh muss ich immer an den pumukl denken...


----------



## AcaPulco (5. April 2006)

Damn is der Rahmen geil! Verdammt, wären die scheis Dinger net so Schweineteuer!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. April 2006)

und wenn die dinger nicht unterrohrer hätten die keine Fehler verzeihen...dann..neeeee...selbst dann nicht


----------



## Schevron (6. April 2006)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahnsinn

m benito sein afro hat bald 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (6. April 2006)

weils so schön ist poste ich die bilder gleeich nochmal mit ^^

Findet ihr nicht auch, das der Binto da aussieht wie ein kleines Kind welches gerade sein Weihnachtsgeschenk ausgepackt hat?  

Bzw. was würde wohl passieren, wen man diesem kleinen kind sein neues spielzeug einfach wegnehmen würde  

Aber seine neue frisur roxXxxxx



			
				isah schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. April 2006)

neuer try-all freilauf???!!!!???!!!


----------



## kingpin18 (7. April 2006)

ist das der mit den 102 einrast punkten?


----------



## Scr4t (7. April 2006)

der "normale" eno trial ist schon nahezu unbezahlbar...

was ist dann erst mit dem TryALl mit 102 Einrastpunkten....


----------



## Schevron (8. April 2006)

hoffen wir mal das er nicht in der CK Klasse jongliert

sehr nett find ich aber das die den abzieher gleich dazupacken


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. April 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> der "normale" eno trial ist schon nahezu unbezahlbar...
> 
> was ist dann erst mit dem TryALl mit 102 Einrastpunkten....


Kostet der eno trial nicht so um die 100? Was ist daran unbezahlbar?
Ne King ist unbezahlbar, der eno kostet 1/3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (8. April 2006)

es ging mir eigentlich mehr ums prinzip, den 115 für einen FREILAUF, ist ganz schön happig, natürlich im vergleich zu ner CK ist das nen schnäppchen....

aber 100 sind 100, wenn du nen Gold*******nden Esel im Keller hast find ich das cool, aber ich für meinen Teil muss für mein Geld arbeiten und erzähl mir nicht das 100 wenig sind....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. April 2006)

das schlimmste ist das der Eno Trial in wirklich keit spott billig ist... die Univega T-Rammler haben die dinger serienmäßig... also mich hats glatt umgehauen als ich gehört habe was die kosten wenn du mal so 1000 stück abnimmst...
2 SChachteln Kippen sind da teurer... ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht..


----------



## BommelMaster (9. April 2006)

ich weiß nicht ob die seite schon angesprochen wurde, aber klickt mal durch trial rahmen zu superpreisen

http://www.bikemielec.com/bm_eng/pro2.html


----------



## roborider (9. April 2006)

Irgendwer meinte, die MAße und Geometrien weichen manchmal ab, aber sonst sollen die gut sein


----------



## trialsrider (9. April 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte das bei den koxx days immerhin 2 monsterboys unterwegs waren.
> der dominique (?) hermance, seines zeichens Koxx-chef, hat gesagt dass das neue xtp 20"er in 4-6monaten rauskommt



Da würde mich interessieren,....IST dieser dominique hermance verwand mit dem Vincent? Wenn ja dürfte es ja an Kohle net so fehlen....


----------



## isah (9. April 2006)

der ist der vater von vincent hermance.


----------



## trialsrider (9. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> der ist der vater von vincent hermance.



Krass also gehört denen KOXX? oder wie?
Verdammt die haben kohle oder?  
Wenn man sich so anguckt was sich KOXX
so an Werbung etc leisten kann...alleine
der Pokal den der Hermance bekommen hat!


----------



## Scr4t (9. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ...alleine
> der Pokal den der Hermance bekommen hat!



bleibt ja in der Familie


----------



## 525Rainer (12. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ne King ist unbezahlbar,



yeah! ich bin reich!


----------



## isah (13. April 2006)

> Xavi Casas obtient un nouveau record mondial. Cette fois en pleine ville de Barcelone, dans lâanneau olympique. Le record consistait Ã  sauter avec son vÃ©lo, une Ã  une, 350 personnes allongÃ©es par terre. Le circuit Ã©tÃ© formÃ© dâun serpent humain qui allÃ© du paddock  jusquâÃ  lâintÃ©rieur du Palau Sant Jordi. LâÃ©vÃ©nement Ã  Ã©tÃ© suivi par un grand nombre de public et de mÃ©dias.



--> koxx.fr


-----------------------------------









> Gebrauchtbike!
> 
> sehr hochwertiges Trialbike mit Top Ausstattung. Nur geringe Gebrauchsspuren, ca. 9Monate alt. Czar Ivan Rahmen 1075mm Radstand mit Echo Control Gabel. Try All LaufrÃ¤der, Maxxis Reifen, Tretlager und Kurbeln Try All ISIS, Pedale VP. Bremse vorne Try All disk , hinten Magura HS-33. Freilaufritzel White Ind. ENO Trial. Lenker Echo, Vorbau Try All 130mm 20Â°. Singlespeed 18/15 Z.



--> 1095 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (13. April 2006)

Alles was man beim Jan kaufen kann, is immer "hochwertig und robust". Des sind bestimmt seine Lieblingswörter! lol


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. April 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was man beim Jan kaufen kann, is immer "hochwertig und robust". Des sind bestimmt seine Lieblingswörter! lol



jaa man!! hab ich mir auch grad gedacht!!  aber wenn ich mich dadran erinnere, was ich schon so alles zerstört haben...zu geil!! 

Jan


----------



## elhefe (13. April 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was man beim Jan kaufen kann, is immer "hochwertig und robust". Des sind bestimmt seine Lieblingswörter! lol




Ganz zu schweigen von der Topbremsleistung auf leicht angerauten Felgen bei unterschiedlichen Belägen gleichen Herstellers.   Allerdings hab ich festgestellt, dass das zum Teil der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. April 2006)




----------



## isah (14. April 2006)

weisst du was genaueres über die nabe?

hier was über die neuen koxx felgen:






bei t-f geklaut..


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. April 2006)

Schaue mal hier : http://paullange.de/news/Shimano_News_2006_2007/DXR_BMX/

Die neue XTR Nabe hört sich auch nicht shlecht an...






Infos hier: http://paullange.de/news/Shimano_News_2006_2007/XTR/


----------



## Levelboss (14. April 2006)

Zur DXR Nabe: 
 "_Die Naben HB-MX70 sollen superleicht laufende Lager haben. Die Hinterradnabe emöglicht eine direkte Kraftübertragung, die besonders im BMX-Sport über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden kann. Die Naben sind in 32- und 36-Loch-Version erhältlich. Für die Hinterradnabe gibt es Einfach-Kränze mit 14, 15, 16 oder 18 Zähnen."
_Quelle: Bike Sport News

_"__The rear hub is based off of an '07 XTR hub, only with a smaller cassette body. It has four internal pawls with 10-degrees of engagement. As an example, Chris King hubs have less than five degrees of engagement, but as a result, tend to have a significant amount of drag. Shimano came to the conclusion that 10-degrees was a good compromise; you don't have the instant engagement, but you get a hub that will spin more freely. Expect it to come with 14-16 and 18-tooth cogs."
_Quelle: bmxonline.com_
_


----------



## V!RUS (15. April 2006)

Der Jan hat jetzt auch "Pflegeprodukte" von Magura.


----------



## isah (20. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (21. April 2006)

----------> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=20135



> A HEALTHY RIVALRY
> 
> Marc Caisso and Giacomo Coustellier, two former UCI Junior World Champions and UCI Elite World Champions were on hand at the Marseille Moto Indoor Competition for the Moto vs. VTT spectacle. It was a good opportunity to learn about their 2005 season as well as the beginning of the 06 season.
> 
> ...


----------



## locdog (21. April 2006)

schon einen polnischen ramen mit "24UK" aufkleber fur teures geld anzuschauen


----------



## Trialar (23. April 2006)

Hab gerade den 2006er Katalog von BikeMailOrder bekommen und hab  diese  DH-Felgen entdeckt.

Aba dat Gewicht.

65mm  rolleyes


----------



## Monty98 (23. April 2006)

ich find die verdammt sexy


----------



## Trialar (23. April 2006)

Naja, gehen halt erst ab 3.0" Aufwärts (-4.0") 

Da kriegste gut und gern deine 3 kilo für Reifen und Felge


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. April 2006)

arghhh die felge gibst schon laannnge und wurde auch schon 4738mal durchgekaut.
Wer sich sowas ans Rad baut hat wohl echt keine anderen Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (23. April 2006)

hatte schon mal jemand erfahrungen mit diesem schniecken teil gesammelt?
würde das funzen?


----------



## Schlingsi (23. April 2006)

ich hab bei observed schon jemand mit einem coust gesehen der die dinger montiert hatte. scheint zu funzen, weiss halt nur nich wie gut.






so ziemlich das hässlichste coust was ich je gesehen habe. die kurbel da dran wwwwüüüürg


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. April 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hatte schon mal jemand erfahrungen mit diesem schniecken teil gesammelt?
> würde das funzen?


Ich hab die bei mir dran. Funktionieren gut nur wenn die hs33 aufnahmen etwas zu niedrig drangeschweist sind werden die vbrake Beläge selbst bei derh höchsten position zu niedrig sein und nicht 100% Kontakt mit den bremsflanken haben.

Was man tun kann ist brake booster (oder spacer)unter die heatsink adapter,
oder spacer vom vbrake belag aufstocken (die hinteren beilagscheiben nach vorne bringen damit der Bremsbelag weiter oben steht.)


----------



## konrad (23. April 2006)

ah ja,ich denk mal an dem CZAR würde das auch gut steif sein,wegen dem CNC yoke und der eingelassenen maguraaufnahme.naja,ich überlegs mir mal...


----------



## Scr4t (24. April 2006)

der Angelo hat die Heatsink adapter an seinem Adamant A2.

funzen 1A!


----------



## isah (25. April 2006)

> Vee Adapters V2 (In Stock)
> Special Introductory Offer: Free Postage anywhere in the world!



---> Â£29 (~ 45 â¬)


----------



## isah (25. April 2006)

die nachricht ist direkt nen neuen post wert..

-----------> www.koxx.fr <----------------








> La dernière version du MONSTERBOY est disponible


 (---> kann man kaufen)



> CADRE: MONSTERBOY
> FOURCHE:FOURCHE: TRY-ALL alu disc
> JEU DE DIRECTION: Reinforced
> GUIDON:GUIDON: TRY-ALL Yourself replica 74cm diametre 25.4mm
> ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. April 2006)

bor is das hässlich


----------



## Scr4t (25. April 2006)

ich finds geil0, mal was anderes, aber wie es sich fährt würde mich mal interessieren...

bzw. BB Rise? sieht nämlic recht hoch aus das Tretlager....

wie stabil ist wohl die kiste? sieht jedenfalls massiver als ein XTP aus, aber man weiss ja nie...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. April 2006)

den prototypen ohne sattelstütze find ich besser. so richtig ******** aussehn tut das geschoss trotzdem nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (25. April 2006)

********, is das hässlich!  :kotz: 

ich finde es kommt an das XTP nicht im geringsten ran. 
naja, vielleicht is das nächste wieder schöner


----------



## kingpin18 (25. April 2006)

das teil ist sau teuer der frame kostet 899


----------



## isah (25. April 2006)

warscheinlich weil dual disc, ich bin gespannt was der neue xtp mit dd kosten wird.. hoffentlich nicht auch 900 â¬..


----------



## ecols (25. April 2006)

wohl das einzige 20" das ich mir jemals kaufen würde..


----------



## Schlingsi (25. April 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> wohl das einzige 20" das ich mir jemals kaufen würde..



sehe ich genau so... als ich letztes jahr einen hirnschaden hatte und mir in folge dessen ein 20" kaufen wollte, hatte ich das monsterboy ebenfalls als einziges im sinn. aber dann kamen die medikamente und der plan war wieder hinfällig.


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. April 2006)

das monsterboy ist soooo eine schlechte Kopie zwischen Monty und dem altem univega... Das angeknickte sitzrohr ist ein zeichen dafür...


----------



## ecols (26. April 2006)

Das angeknickte Sitzrohr ist eine Neuerung die bei den Prototypen nicht vorhanden war und sich wohl durch Tests als sinnvoll erwiesen hat..

und das Design hat weder Onza noch Monty.. Das ist bis dato höchstens ne billige Kopie vom Vinco..


----------



## trail-kob (26. April 2006)

hae wieso VINCO COPY ? schau da mal genau hin. 

also ich lese da eindeutig MARC VINCO neben der steuersäule

zumal das VINCO ebenfalls made by KOXX sein dürfte oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## ecols (26. April 2006)

genau das war der witz bei dem post..

und du hast alles kaputt gemacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (26. April 2006)

mensch sry... war noch zu müde und verpennt um das zu begreifen... grml...


----------



## Schevron (26. April 2006)

also ich finds schmucke. auch wenn der preis zum :kotz: ist.

was haben die denn für Preisvorstellungen????


----------



## jockie (26. April 2006)

Jetzt flippt halt mal nicht alle wegen den Preisen von den Koxx-Rahmen aus. Da ist in Deutschland halt noch der Dosenpfand im Preis enthalten.

Viel wichtiger (V!Z):


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. April 2006)

[/QUOTE]

...wenn es so weiter geht haben die Felgenhersteller bis ende des jahres alle ausergewöhnlichen Farben durch!^^


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. April 2006)

Ich mach als nächstes durchsichtige Felgen. Und dann Felgen die stinken. Ja, wir brauchen mehr Parts die stinken, das passt dann besser zu Schienbeinschützern und Handschuhen...


----------



## trail-kob (26. April 2006)

weiss finde ich mal EXTRA ORDINÄR da biste die ganze zeit am saubÄr halten deiner felgen.

kommt aber sicherlich gut an einem blauen radel oder dergleichen.



achja hat schon wer nen V!Z STEUERSATZ gekauft ? hab den mal bestellt mein alter hat sich gestern beim sidehop 2 front wheel weggeknackst. grade wo ich den flow bekommen habe und wie eine rakete zünden wollte, grml....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (26. April 2006)

Ne, Erfahrungen nicht. Bin aber mal gespannt auf deine. Wäre schön wenn du hier mal bescheid sagen würdest.


----------



## biker ben (26. April 2006)

also ich habe den viz allerdings erst seit knapp 2 wochen. bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Schlingsi (28. April 2006)

Nicht neu auf dem Markt, aber heute gekommen. Bin von der Optik richtig begeistert. In echt sehen sie sau lecker aus...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

sehr schön.


----------



## AcaPulco (28. April 2006)

Aha, auf den Zoo! Kurbeln steht also jetzt Echo... Interessant =)


----------



## Scr4t (28. April 2006)

@ schlings 

p0rn0!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. April 2006)

schonmal sehr geil. bitte noch bilder im verbauten zustand, danke ;-)


----------



## Schlingsi (28. April 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal sehr geil. bitte noch bilder im verbauten zustand, danke ;-)



die kommen.... ganz sicher.


----------



## isah (29. April 2006)

das sind die neuen koxx logos / sticker







ich find die extrem geil 

gibts in 9 farben, einfach mal auf koxx.fr schauen..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. April 2006)

über gechmack lässt sich streiten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (30. April 2006)

Seh ich da die Fresse von Owen Wilson?


----------



## Schevron (30. April 2006)

Der Typi von den Aufklebern sieht irgendwie aus wien einradtrialer, auch wenns glaub keiner is.
Nix gegen einradtrialer, aber ich find das doch sehr komisch gewählt


----------



## Ray (30. April 2006)

von corporate identity hat der papa hermance aber auch noch nix gehört


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. April 2006)

du meinst corporate design
Die CI beinhaltet das CD


----------



## Schlingsi (30. April 2006)

jau, von CI und CD haben die wohl noch nix gehört... auch die typo is schlecht gewählt, viel zu unleserlich. das rafft ja keiner ders nich weiss. 

owen wilson... lol. hab ich aber auch gedacht.


----------



## soma (30. April 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich da die Fresse von Owen Wilson?


Ja, irgendwie schon. Musste auch sofort an den Film
Starsky & Hutch denken. Vllt. auch wegen dem 70's Style


----------



## Ray (30. April 2006)

ey voll die klug********r hier unterwegs  

na dann eben corporate design... auf jedenfall existieren bestimmt 15 verschiedene variationen vom koxx logo sowas geht absolut gar nicht...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (1. Mai 2006)

http://ti-bicycle.com/gywm/gywm-e.htm


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Mai 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> http://ti-bicycle.com/gywm/gywm-e.htm



wie schwul sieht denn der typ im hintergrund aus... wobei man gar nicht ausmachen kann ob das ein mann oder ne frau ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (1. Mai 2006)

ist das ausfallende garnicht austauschbar?


----------



## isah (1. Mai 2006)

anscheinend bei TI nicht nötig, da man es immer wieder zurück biegen kann..


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Mai 2006)

also insgesamt macht der aber einen sehr zerbrechlichen eindruck. und das mit dem nicht austauschbaren ausfallende geht ja ma gar nicht.


----------



## jockie (1. Mai 2006)

Nuss-Taff:





Zona Zenith (With Chris King Headset)

Frame 26
Price £299.00 (klick)

Another Bargain form the Zona stable, the Zenith pushes the boundaries of affordable Trials. Comes with Chris King Headset !!


----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2006)

seehr seehr geil!


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Mai 2006)

jo die geodaten sind geil... kurze kettenstreben, kein übertriebener bb-rise und ein mittlerer radstand. aber das gewicht geht ma wieder gar nicht. find ich zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (1. Mai 2006)

Recht preiswert
recht hübsch


----------



## plazermen (1. Mai 2006)

....und recht schwer. Also nicht fur mich.


----------



## funky^jAY (1. Mai 2006)

dann fangt dann aber bitte nicht bei jeder kleinen delle an zu flennen und euch gedanken über die stabilität zu machen....


----------



## ph1L (1. Mai 2006)

wo sind die 1,7 kilo rahmen


----------



## isah (1. Mai 2006)

--> koxx.fr


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2006)

> wo sind die 1,7 kilo rahmen


Darkhorse! bei ebay. Meiner wiegt nur 1580g. ohne schaltauge


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Mai 2006)

Echt? Diese Billigdinger sind sooo leicht??


----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2006)

> Echt? Diese Billigdinger sind sooo leicht??


jop. hat mich auch gewundert. Zu mal der Typ bei ebay 1,86kg. angegeben hat. Aber mal schauen ob sich das minder gewicht irgentwo bemerkbar mach. z.B.: Stabilität.


----------



## tinitram (2. Mai 2006)

ja macht es: der hinterbau ist butterweich. man braucht einen (oder besser zwei) guten brakebooster um einen passablen druckpunkt zu bekommen. 

daran gewöhnt man sich aber.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2006)

> ja macht es: der hinterbau ist butterweich. man braucht einen (oder besser zwei) guten brakebooster um einen passablen druckpunkt zu bekommen.
> 
> daran gewöhnt man sich aber.


bei meinem alten rahmen war er nicht besser. und da ich mit teer fahre gehts mir am Fahrrad vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (3. Mai 2006)

neues Hoffmann Singlespeed MTB in der Bike Gallery

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2657269&postcount=5700


----------



## florianwagner (3. Mai 2006)

hi,

wie wird denn bei dem hoffmann die kette gespannt, wie viel wiegt denn der rahmen, wie teuer is denn so n hoffmann rahmen, was sind das denn für felgen?

mein gott bin ich schon wieder neugierig...


----------



## Schevron (3. Mai 2006)

kette wird über nen kettenspanner gespannt wie bei nem 20"
durch das singlespeed und die horizontalen ausfallenden is es in der hinsicht baugleich mit nem 20" (sind auch die identlischen ausfallenden)

Die VR Felgen sind auch vom lorenz ausgefräst. Marke weiß ich grad net


----------



## TheBASStian (5. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> 1. wie wird denn bei dem hoffmann die kette gespannt,
> 
> ...




2. und 3. sind noch offen.


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Mai 2006)

Preis ca 1750 und Rahmen ca 690 

und rahmengwicht...war so geil auf das teil, dasich vorher nicht gewogen habe sondern es sofort zusammengebaut....dürfte aber so um die 1800gr haben


----------



## Hiro (5. Mai 2006)

Es wird eine Sommer-Aktion von BT geben. 
Die Nabe hinten für von 105,00 auf 80,00 . Das Hinterrad 47 mm von 225,00 auf 205,00 . Der Rahmen von 478,00  auf 370,00 .


----------



## roborider (6. Mai 2006)

Hans Reys neue Karre







schei$$e, sieht das geil aus!


----------



## AcaPulco (6. Mai 2006)

Ich finds eglich!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (6. Mai 2006)

Das GT vom Rey ist in der Tat häßlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (8. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hat jemand was von der neuen Echo-Nabe mit 72 Einrastpunkten gehört ?

Hier ein kleines Vid
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/echo_hub_0001.wmv


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. Mai 2006)

*rrrhabenwill* die knattert ja fast wie nen maschinengewehr. ich hätte ja gerne bilder vom innenleben!

btw: weiss einer was zur geo von ray's kiste? hat der auch nen neues 20er oder immer noch diesen einen prototypen?


----------



## isah (8. Mai 2006)

die dinger haben nen sau schlechten ruf.. die machen wohl laut t-f nach kurzer zeit



> BOOM!!



wobei es noch keine fertige version gibt.


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2006)

KOXX-UK schrieb:
			
		

> How many engagements on the Tensile,* the new TRY ALL freewheel, available in about two weeks will have 108. Projected price 75 euro, lock ring faces out, so held in place by crank arm/rock ring.*



---------------------------------------





---> http://www.supercycles.co.uk/

Neuer Tensile Freilauf für 35 Pfund (Google: 35 British pound = 51.1491951 Euro)



> 18 tooth, 60 click, Nickel plated, Reverse lock-ring thread, unique 20 spline BB tool interface.



----------------------------------------

und noch ne info am rande:



> If you need an example think of how the ACS Claws freewheel has a left hand lockring thread and frequently unscrews when used on the front. They never have that problem when used at the back, which is where they were designed to be used.


----------



## Scr4t (9. Mai 2006)

boah das is mal fett, da bekommt der ENO TRIAL mal endlich konkurenz.

Bin mir sicher das der demnäxt auch nicht mehr 115! kostet.

Weiss einer wie viele Speerklinken der TA/Tensil haben und wie viele gleichzeitig arbeiten??


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2006)

tensile -->



			
				Onzaboymark schrieb:
			
		

> 60 engagement points; 2 sets of 3 pawls (same pawl arrangement as an Eno).



tryall -->



			
				Bigman schrieb:
			
		

> 3 sets of pawls on a 36 tooth ratchet



nur irgendwo finde ich nix über die dichtung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (10. Mai 2006)

k, also der Tensil ist fast so wie der eno, nur halt mit 12 Einrastpunkten weniger.

Beim TA sind 
"3 sets of pawls on a 36 tooth ratchet"

WIe viele sperrklingen sind in einem "set" 3 oder 2??


----------



## jockie (10. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> k, also der Tensil ist fast so wie der eno, nur halt mit 12 Einrastpunkten weniger.
> 
> Beim TA sind
> "3 sets of pawls on a 36 tooth ratchet"
> ...



Wenn du dir die Schablone auf dem TryAll-Bild mal anguckst, siehst du, dass da 3 Sperrklinken immer gleichzeitig greifen und 9 vorhanden sind insgesamt vorhanden sind...3 Sets x 36 Rastungen = 108 Einrastpunkte 

Beim Tensile habe ich im UK-Forum und bei Tarty Bikes gelesen, er hätte 2 Sets à 3 Sperrklinken.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. Mai 2006)

erstmal abwarten wie sich der try all freilauf im vergleich zum eno trial verhält und dann zuschlagen. ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der nur 75eusen kosten soll. is man von try all ja garnich gewohnt...


----------



## ecols (10. Mai 2006)

hat der eno trial denn ein zum ACS umgekehrtes GEwinde (bin mir grad nicht sicher ob links oer rechts)..?


----------



## Scr4t (10. Mai 2006)

der ENO hat genauso ein gewinde wie der ACS. 

ALso halt standart gewinde, weiss jetzt nicht mehr ob das links/rechts heisst.


----------



## Schevron (10. Mai 2006)

ich ja mal echt cool. hätte auch nicht gedacht das der TA so billig is. hatte ehr so mit 150+ gerechnet

is das jetzt eigentlich auchn Whiteindustries? mein mich da an sowas zu erinnern


----------



## ecols (10. Mai 2006)

> der ENO hat genauso ein gewinde wie der ACS.



das heißt dann dass sich der eno genauso aufschraubt wie der ACS.. also der gleiche scheiß, nur in teuer..  

da werd cih dann wohl auf die alternative zurückgreifen..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. Mai 2006)

jo, is beides nen linksgewinde. siehe wiki.


----------



## Monty98 (10. Mai 2006)

Die Allroundbremse Louise kommt jetzt mit Bremsgriff und Ausgleichsbehälterabdeckung aus Carbon und mit integrierter Griffweiten- und Druckpunkteinstellung.

find ich sehr sehr geil den hebel


----------



## isah (10. Mai 2006)

weiss jemand nen preis von dem neuen louise hebel in der carbon version? und das gewicht vll noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (12. Mai 2006)

Kennt jemand schon diese Räder hier: >>Klick mich<<?


----------



## Monty98 (12. Mai 2006)

ich kenn das starck 26" von diversen videos wo die leute damit extrem abgehn.
sind hauptsächlich russen oder so ähnlich

die rote serie also sowie 20" als auch 26" macht auf mich einen guten eindruck


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Mai 2006)

ey das 20" ist doch einfach ein unbenanntes Levelboss oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## Monty98 (12. Mai 2006)

also der neue 20" rahmen sieht für mich alles andre als kopiert aus 







und hier in 26"


----------



## trialsrider (12. Mai 2006)

Geil! und wo krieg ich das jetzt her?
Und wie is die Geo des 26" das sieht ja mal dick aus!


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Mai 2006)

wie is die Geo vom 20"?


----------



## Monty98 (12. Mai 2006)

www.stark.ru

da versteh ich nur russisch


----------



## jockie (12. Mai 2006)

V!Z...noch nix Näheres dazu auf deren Homepage.


----------



## jockie (13. Mai 2006)

Naaaaja...




Es geht noch preiswerter:
_219 Magura Rahmenkit bestehend aus Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau und Lenker für nur 166,- Euro zu bestellen direkt per mail (info [at] monty-bikes [dot] de) oder über unseren Shop per Einzelteile mit dem Vermerk "Rahmenkit 219 Magura. Der Rahmen besteht aus Alu, der Rest aus HigTen Stahl. Also, wenn Laufräder, Kurbeltrieb und Magura-Bremsen an deinen alten Rad noch ganz gut in Schuß sind , kannst du dir mit diesem Rahmenkit ein (fast) neues Bike zimmern._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenin (13. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute!
Na, habt ihr die Stark-Rahmen irgendwo entdeckt? =)
Also, versuche mal eure Fragen zu beantworten...

Das neue NS26" hat 
1095Radstand
375 Kettenstreben
+60 Trettlagerhoehe
71' Steuerrohrwinkel 
Der Rahmen Kostet 380$ in Russland

Das NS20"
1025 Radstand
358 Kettenstreben
+45 Trettlagerhoehe
71' Steuerrohr
Preis 360$

hier gibts ein Paar naehere Fotos 
http://playbike.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=194

@Cryo-Cube hast recht, es ja ein Levelboss. Der 26" rahmen von 2003-04
war auch einfach das 1100 Levelboss. Nur fuer einen anderen preiss...
Stark hat in russland einen Ruf von billigen, aber preiswerten Trialraedern.
So eine Art VolksTrialRad =) Die neuen NS sind die ersten Ausnahmen.

@Monty98 die rote serie ist gar nich so schlecht. Letztes Jahr gab es nur
den 26" Rahmen in Orange nur fuer Teamfahrer (mich auch =)
http://www.stark.ru/command/12.html
Dieses Jahr werden die roten als Serie verkauft. Ich fahr' so einen 26"
und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 1095 Radstand (allerdings mit einer etwas
langen Gabel) 385 kettenstreben, +45 Trettlager, 1720 gewicht!!!
Ich sehe nur zwei nachteile, die der rahmen hat: die Sitzstreben sind ziehmlich
weich -> man braucht einen guten booster, und das zweite ist, dass das
Steuerrohr einen etwas flachen winkel hat. Dadurch bekommt man einen
langen Radstand bei einem kurzeren Oberrohr. Antippen wird etwas
leichter, dafuer aber die "franzosen" schwieriger. 

Ich hab heute einen NS26 von 'nem Kumpel getestet
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=26236
Ist eigentlich sehr geil das Ding. Ich habe mich nur noch nicht entschieden,
ob ich einen Rahmen mit so einem hohen Trettlager brauch oder net...

Joa, wenn ihr noch fragen habt, werde ich sie gern beantworten =)

uebrigens, hier ist noch mal ein Link, da gibts 'n paar Fotos von einem grossen
Wettkampf, was in der Ukraine letztens stattfand. Da gibts auch einige Leute
drauf, die mit diesen orangenen Rahmen extrem abrehen 
http://playbike.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=243


----------



## Monty98 (14. Mai 2006)

hast du auch bilder von so einem neuem aufgebauten 20"er?
also nicht das rote sondern das, das ich gepostet habe


----------



## Lenin (14. Mai 2006)

Nae, leider nicht =(
Stark hat uebrigens keinen 20" teamfahrer, nur 26"...


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen.
ich hab ma eh bittel bei ebay geguckt un hab diese Gabel gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2006-PACE-RC-31-...40579474QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Könnte man die an eh Trial-Bike bauen?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Mai 2006)

oder doch....


----------



## isah (16. Mai 2006)

ich hab die aufs pics schon an trial bikes gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (16. Mai 2006)

Schreib doch einfach mal Pace an und frag die mal, was die dazu sagen. Außerdem kannst du ja gleich mal fragen, warum sie die Trialgabel RC32 aus dem Programm genommen haben.
[email protected]

Wenn du das tust, kannst du ja mal hier posten, was die dazu sagen, ob oder ob man nicht die RC31 in ein Trialbike bauen darf. Evtl. interessiert es ja noch mehrere Leute hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## ph1L (16. Mai 2006)

Der Pace-Messe-Mensch hat mich schier verhauen, als ich mich auf der Eurobike auch nur zu fragen getraut habe, ob man die Carbon Gabel für Trial benutzen könnte.

Außerdem hat die, wie schon Millionen mal hier durchgekaut - Elastomere oben drinn die leicht flexen was für Trial dann wohl absolut nix taugt.

Fazit: Wenn du es schaffst die Elastomere raus zu bekommen und kürzere
Carbonrohre wieder reinzukleben dann würde ichs auf nen Versuch ankommen zu lassen.

Wobei es schon recht viel Geld für so ne gewagte Spielerei wäre


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Mai 2006)

tzzzz... 440mm is viel zu lang für ein Trialrad.. da versaut man sich die ganze Geo - das Rad fährt sich dann wie ein Chopper. Abgesehen davon hat die Gabel bei den Standrohren so kleine, dämpfende Elastomere drin. 
Die Gabel ist nämlich nicht als Starrgabel, sondern als Federgabel-Ersatz ausgelegt. Von daher wird die sich nicht sehr steif fahren...


----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2006)

> die aus Carbon gefertigten Standrohre und Inlets aus Titanium bieten ein hervorragendes Dämpfungsverhalten



sag doch schon alles gell. Über die gabel wurde schon ma im vid. thread getalked.


----------



## florianwagner (16. Mai 2006)

schaut mal unauffällig auf diese internet-seite...

http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=en_EN&sec=trial


----------



## AxLpAc (16. Mai 2006)

Hässlich


----------



## Monty98 (16. Mai 2006)

wow und das beim cornflakes essen...:kotz:

naja gut zu wissen das nur ein scherz sein kann...
jedoch was wenn nicht?!?!


----------



## wired.erb (16. Mai 2006)

unglaublich. der perfekte kompromiss zwischen den beiden lagern....  

ich weiss garnicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll so schai$$e sieht das aus...


----------



## ecols (16. Mai 2006)

hat der domenique verstopfung?




erstaunlich viel aufwand für so nen haufen schei$e..


----------



## trail-kob (17. Mai 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> tzzzz... 440mm is viel zu lang für ein Trialrad.. da versaut man sich die ganze Geo - das Rad fährt sich dann wie ein Chopper. Abgesehen davon hat die Gabel bei den Standrohren so kleine, dämpfende Elastomere drin.
> Die Gabel ist nämlich nicht als Starrgabel, sondern als Federgabel-Ersatz ausgelegt. Von daher wird die sich nicht sehr steif fahren...



du bistn EWIGER NÖRGLER !

und wenn der ray oder leech mit federwegfahren naund ? 

ich fahre eine 440 MM gabel V!Z 26" fork und finde die klasse am bt 5 !!!

andernfalls kommt der rahmen auf viel zu flach rüber. 

jedem aber das seine fahregefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> oder doch....



Ey Alta wo hastn das heiße Teil her?
Wie viel muss man denn da aufm Ladentisch drücken?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Mai 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Alta wo hastn das heiße Teil her?
> Wie viel muss man denn da aufm Ladentisch drücken?



  Das gibst für umsonst


----------



## trialsrider (17. Mai 2006)

An irgendwas erinnert mich der Benito im Moment....... 





aaaaaaaaaaaaahh ich weiß es!!!  








oder?
das würde auch seine Enorme Sprungkraft erklären! :-O


----------



## florianwagner (18. Mai 2006)

ich hab das bild von der seite noch mal rausgekramt, weils auf der koxx startseite wieder entfernt wurde...




die tretlagerhöhe darf geschätzt werden, ich bin ja mal gespannt was da so raus kommt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Mai 2006)

Kette Halflink  -> www.trialmarkt.de









> Sehr breite und stabile Kette bestehend aus halben Kettengliedern. Somit ist ein passgenaues Kürzen möglich. Kette muss vernietet werden. Passend für 20" Bikes und 26" mit Singlespeed. Breite Ausführung 1/2" x 1/8".


----------



## isah (18. Mai 2006)

kann die mal wer auf die wage packen wenn er sie testet? Haltbarkeit ist natürlich auch ne gute frage..


----------



## Scrat (18. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> die tretlagerhöhe darf geschätzt werden, ich bin ja mal gespannt was da so raus kommt.



Irgendwie gab's sowas schonmal, jedenfalls vom Prinzip her... 1987 

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1987_Ibis_Trials_Comp.htm

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2006)

> die tretlagerhöhe darf geschätzt werden, ich bin ja mal gespannt was da so raus kommt.


schätze  mal so +70


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Mai 2006)

grrrrr....oder doch bääähh ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Mai 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Kette Halflink  -> www.trialmarkt.de



das is doch die eastern bikes bondage oder wat.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Mai 2006)

ne sieht so waus wie die ganz normale shadow interlock chain.
Soll gut sein aber auch bischen flexen durch die komsiche bauweise. Viele BMXer fahren die und grinden auf dem ding rum (sprocket grind).
obhwol, die shadow hat nicht so ein komisch mini Loch neben dem Pins


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> obhwol, die shadow hat nicht so ein komisch mini Loch neben dem Pins



sag ich doch, eastern bikes bondage!


----------



## Lenin (18. Mai 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> grrrrr....oder doch bääähh ?!?



iii!!! baaaeehhhh!!!!


----------



## -|nS5|- (18. Mai 2006)

Lenin schrieb:
			
		

> iii!!! baaaeehhhh!!!!





seh ich auch so ... 

Baeh !


----------



## koxxrider (18. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ne sieht so waus wie die ganz normale shadow interlock chain.
> Soll gut sein aber auch bischen flexen durch die komsiche bauweise. Viele BMXer fahren die und grinden auf dem ding rum (sprocket grind).
> obhwol, die shadow hat nicht so ein komisch mini Loch neben dem Pins




Die Löscher sind die SOLL Bruchstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (18. Mai 2006)

Upps, es heißt nanürlich "Löcher"


----------



## Moshcore (19. Mai 2006)

Hey hier mal was vielleicht interessant ist für euch wie findet ihr das Teil ich hoffe es gefällt euch, ride on 

http://www.moshcore.de/stuff/BikesnFrames/5/425


----------



## trail-kob (19. Mai 2006)

bäh...


----------



## Schevron (19. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das bild von der seite noch mal rausgekramt, weils auf der koxx startseite wieder entfernt wurde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wenn mir jetzt auch noch einer sagen kann was das bringen soll? warum sollte man so viel gewicht aufm VR wollen

der ramen sieht ganz net aus, aber net in der farbe =)


----------



## Scrat (19. Mai 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mir jetzt auch noch einer sagen kann was das bringen soll? warum sollte man so viel gewicht aufm VR wollen



Ganz einfach:

Das ist ein Rahmen für Leute, die gerne tippen und Angst vor steilen Abfahrten haben 

Außerdem kann man damit auf einen Schlag Deutscher Meister in der 20" und 26" Klasse werden 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo

@ BSXL: GEIL! ich habe die grünen an meinem Zoo! dran.

Das komische Koxx-Geschwür sieht total beknackt aus. Das erinnert mich an die ersten Fahrräder, als es noch keine Schaltung und Kette gab. Großes rad mit pedalen vorne, kleines hinten. 

MFG


----------



## roborider (19. Mai 2006)

Also, ........ günstig
ebay Link


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Mai 2006)

da bibts wohl auch einen für 20" begeisterte, aber als bmx-rahmen deklariert

eBay Link


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Mai 2006)

soll das ein Bashguard beim 20" sein?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Mai 2006)

jo, so sahen die früher doch immer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (19. Mai 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @ BSXL: GEIL! ich habe die grünen an meinem Zoo! dran.
> 
> ...



die kette ist eh immer ein problem und muss weg! bei dem koxx müssten die kurbeln noch direkt mit der hinterradachse verschweisst sein. dann steht man bestimmt noch besser auf dem hinterrad.


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Mai 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ........ günstig
> ebay Link



ist das so nen dark horse rahmen?


----------



## trialsrider (19. Mai 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ist das so nen dark horse rahmen?



jap iser!


----------



## koxxrider (19. Mai 2006)

Ich hatte mal nen dark hors rahmen von genau diesem Anbieter. Ist schon nach kurzer zeit ohne krasse Sachen an der kettenstrebe gerissen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Mai 2006)

die dinger sind halt nich umsonst so billig!


----------



## florianwagner (20. Mai 2006)

schaut euch mal die kette an, und anscheinend gibts da auch n innenlager aus titan...

http://vizbikes.com/002.html


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> schaut euch mal die kette an, und anscheinend gibts da auch n innenlager aus titan...
> 
> http://vizbikes.com/002.html




Soviel zu Thema Vizlager. Die sollten beim Konstruieren doch mal beachten das beim anziehn von nem Tretlager Scherkräfte an der Hülse auftreten und man da bißl mehr Material stehn lassen muss    Ich bezweifel das das Tretlager aus purem Titan besteht. Ich denke mir eher das die Achse wie beim FSA Platinum Pro ne Chromoachse mit Titanbeschichtung ist


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. Mai 2006)

die kette gibts schon länger. is ne normale cool chain superlight, steht ja auch da. is mir allerdings neu, dass es die auch in gold gibt. ich hab mir die kette vor ner woche grad an meinen cruiser geschraubt. für trial würd ich die nich empfehlen. kann mir nich vorstellen, dass die kette aufsetzer gut verkraftet...






das is ja ma ne coole idee. nen gabelschaft mit innengewinde...

da gibts jede menge neues zeug auf der seite. unbedingt mal anchecken.


----------



## Scr4t (21. Mai 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel zu Thema Vizlager. Die sollten beim Konstruieren doch mal beachten das beim anziehn von nem Tretlager Scherkräfte an der Hülse auftreten und man da bißl mehr Material stehn lassen muss    Ich bezweifel das das Tretlager aus purem Titan besteht. Ich denke mir eher das die Achse wie beim FSA Platinum Pro ne Chromoachse mit Titanbeschichtung ist



das selbe ist mir auch passiert. Nur gut das man mit dem Jan alles regeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Mai 2006)

der arme Jan, kann ja nix dafür das die nur schrott produzieren


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Mai 2006)

er muss es ja nicht verkaufen!


----------



## wired.erb (21. Mai 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir die kette vor ner woche grad an meinen cruiser geschraubt. für trial würd ich die nich empfehlen. kann mir nich vorstellen, dass die kette aufsetzer gut verkraftet...



geiles teil! n echtes firebikes  wieviele ketten haste denn da gebraucht ;-)

gruss

robert


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Mai 2006)

hat jemand schon mal was von den bremshebeln gehört oder weiß wann sie rauskommen?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (21. Mai 2006)

wooow yaaay!!!

bei tarty bikes steht was von mitte juni

ganz große klasse ist es auch, daß es neben adamant auch echo, gu, czar und zoo hebel ab demnächst zu haben sind


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Mai 2006)

dasis echt mal geil, hoffentlich gibts die dann auch bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2006)

> geiles teil! n echtes firebikes. wieviele ketten haste denn da gebraucht ;-)



ca. 1 3/4


----------



## Monty98 (21. Mai 2006)

auch neu:
brakebooster
kurbeln
rockringe

in verschiedenen ausführungen von czar, adamant, gu und echo


----------



## Benjy (21. Mai 2006)

boah wie geil... will auch so ne firebike-kiste haben


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2006)

hmm passen die dann an die HS33? oder wat?

wäre ja ne dicke sache!


----------



## Monty98 (21. Mai 2006)

entweder auf deng's low-speed-service warte (ich sag nur freilaufnabe )
oder gleich was fettes kaufen  >>>  www.freshproducts.co.uk


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Mai 2006)

auf die freshproducts warten wir doch schon 10 jahre.....


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2006)

sind die adamant hebel für die neuen hs33? kenn mich mit den neuen magura hebeln nich aus.


----------



## isah (21. Mai 2006)

ist wieder da, mit kleinem text.. also, fleissig 'zum kotzen' mails an koxx schicken..


----------



## Monty98 (21. Mai 2006)

die freshproducts hebel sind jetzt fertig
kosten 28pfund und warten darauf gekauft zu werden.
ich hol mir bestimmt einen.


----------



## wodka o (21. Mai 2006)

Daß es die nun endlich doch gibt, grenzt ja an ein Wunder.
So schön die auch sein mögen, 28 Pfund ist ganz schön viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Mai 2006)

Wieviel sind 28Pfund in Euro, bin einfach zu faul das umzurechnen


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Mai 2006)

also gut, habs mir nun doch selbst gemacht, sind umgerechnet so 42 â¬


----------



## kingpin18 (21. Mai 2006)

41,1731


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> also gut, habs mir nun doch selbst gemacht



nur umrechnen hätte auch gereicht   *scnr*


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Mai 2006)

gibs dafür nen vertrieb? oder muss man die direkt dort kaufen?


----------



## Monty98 (21. Mai 2006)

einfach email hinschicken
zur zeit noch kein vertrieb


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Mai 2006)

werd doch mal meine hebel fertig machen 

für die neue hs 33!!!

testphase ist abgeschlossen.

gruß sebo


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2006)

hm. 42â¬ is jetzt auch net grad n schnÃ¤ppchen

gibts die auch fÃ¼r Disc?


----------



## florianwagner (22. Mai 2006)

schaut mal hier rein, tonnenweise trialparts von echoguzooadamantczar

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=20813


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (22. Mai 2006)

mmhhh.. sieht irgendwie nach spielzeug aus.


----------



## Scr4t (22. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal hier rein, tonnenweise trialparts von echoguzooadamantczar
> 
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=20813



OMG 

so viele neue teile... Jetzt ist die auswahl echt zu groß, ich kauf aus protest nichts mehr


----------



## trail-kob (22. Mai 2006)

machste dann mit "alten teilen!" schön auf oldschool ... ja ?


----------



## roborider (22. Mai 2006)

Der bunte Kram erinnert mich irgendwie an LEGO


----------



## Benjy (22. Mai 2006)

kneissllos schrieb:
			
		

> sieht momentan nicht mehr so aus sonder in schwartz
> 
> dimitri


wenns so weiter geht sehe ich für den verkaufe-thread auch bald schwarz  


ähm... ne frage zu den neuen adamant-bremshebeln... die passen dann aber nur an die neue hs33, also 05'er bzw. 06'er modell, oder wie? oder könnte man den auch irgendwie an eine scheibenbremse oder auch evt. an einen 04'er hs33-hebel basteln?


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Mai 2006)

> News 18/05/2006
> 
> Already availabe the new generation of Monty BikeTrial Tires "EagleClaw"
> The new tires improvements are:
> ...


Monty-Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (23. Mai 2006)

schaut cool aus. wann und wo kann man die kaufen? und wieviel kosten die?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Mai 2006)

und viel wichtiger...wieviel wiegen die'?


----------



## Schevron (23. Mai 2006)

stimmt marco. das is auch noch ne wichtige frage


----------



## isah (23. Mai 2006)

----> http://www.craigleescott.co.uk/


----------



## Hiro (24. Mai 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> schaut cool aus. wann und wo kann man die kaufen? und wieviel kosten die?



Die ersten Antworten auf die Fragen.
-wann-   der Reifen soll ín der Woche nach Pfingsten in Deutschland sein.
-wo-      bei www.biketrial-germany.de oder www.monty-fahrradimport.de
-wieviel- der Preis wird so zwischen 35,- und 40,- Euro liegen

Das Gewicht des Reifens ist noch nicht bekannt. Soll aber ein leichter Wettkampfreifen sein.


----------



## !Monty! (24. Mai 2006)

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/CompravendaE.htm 
hat einer von euch schon mal dort was gekauft? wenn ja wie lief das so ab mit kontakt usw


----------



## Schevron (24. Mai 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Soll aber ein leichter Wettkampfreifen sein.


 
d.h.
zu weich um ihn ständig zu fahren (zu schneller verschleiß) ... ???


----------



## Hiro (24. Mai 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> d.h.
> zu weich um ihn ständig zu fahren (zu schneller verschleiß) ... ???



Ich würde erst mal warten bis er da ist. Der erste Einsatz soll am Wochenende zur BikeTrial EM in Tschechien sein. Aber ich denke mal, wenn Canas bei der Entwicklung dabei war wird er nicht zu den schlechten gehören.


----------



## jockie (27. Mai 2006)

*Soviel dazu:*
Hochwertige Heatsink Bremsbeläge auf Aluminium Halter. Guter Druckpunkt und edle Optik. O-Ring für sicheren Halt auf dem Bremskolben. Heatsink Ersatzbeläge erhältlich.






Blaue Heatsink wohl derzeit nur in Plastikhaltern.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. Mai 2006)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass die etwas härter sind als die blauen und bissl länger halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenin (27. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute!
Hat eigentlich schon jemand was von dem Tensile
freilauf was gehoert???

Nun gibts das teil in england zu kaufen. Und ich ueberlege ob ich mir
so eins kaufe. doch vorher wolllte ich fragen, ob jemand 
meh drueber weiss...


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Mai 2006)

Der Tensile is so ähnlich wie der ACS, nur halt bissl besser verarbeitet, und mehr Einrastpunkte.


----------



## Lenin (27. Mai 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tensile is so ähnlich wie der ACS, nur halt bissl besser verarbeitet, und mehr Einrastpunkte.



ist es denn sein geld wert? Ich bin eben kein freilauf gefahren und weiss
auch nicht, wie es mit einem acs ist.
oder sollte man lieber fuer eno sparen =)


----------



## Levelboss (27. Mai 2006)

Und der Verschlussring hat ein Rechtsgewinde, sodass er sich nicht wie bei den Konkurrenzprodukten selbstständig lösen kann.


----------



## trialsrider (27. Mai 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Verschlussring hat ein Rechtsgewinde, sodass er sich nicht wie bei den Konkurrenzprodukten selbstständig lösen kann.



 einfach toll mein Felix! was der alles weiß!


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2006)

> Hochwertige Heatsink Bremsbeläge auf Aluminium Halter. Guter Druckpunkt und edle Optik. O-Ring für sicheren Halt auf dem Bremskolben. Heatsink Ersatzbeläge erhältlich.
> 
> 
> Blaue Heatsink wohl derzeit nur in Plastikhaltern.



hoffentlich gibst die auch bald für V's.


----------



## Levelboss (27. Mai 2006)

gibt es schon


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2006)

> gibt es schon



aber nicht beim jan. Sage mal wo hast du denn den schönen Shimano carbon booster her??


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Mai 2006)

Lenin schrieb:
			
		

> ist es denn sein geld wert?



Nunja, ich finde meinen ACS geil, und habe nie Probleme. Manchanderer schrottet diesen Freilauf schon beim ersten mal fahren. So, oder so ähnlich wird es bestimmt auch beim Tensile sein. Mein nächster Freilauf wird bestimmt einer, und dann sage ich euch bescheit. Hoffe das er bald erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiro (2. Juni 2006)

Neuer BT RAVen 6.0 1100 V, 1100 M, 1065V in GREEN METALLIC


----------



## V!RUS (2. Juni 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer BT RAVen 6.0 1100 V, 1100 M, 1065V in GREEN METALLIC



Sehr sexy, die Metallicfarben find ich gut bei BT.


----------



## konrad (3. Juni 2006)

CZAR ivan rahmen bei jan fÃ¼r 385â¬ !!!


----------



## Lenin (4. Juni 2006)

Ich steige bald auf 'n Freilauf um und stehe grade vor der Wahl der Nabe.
tryAll ist mir zu teuer, bei echos brichten ab und zu die Achsen.
Hat jemand was von der hier gehoert?
http://www.shop.btbike.com/?p=productsMore&iProduct=44.


----------



## ringo667 (4. Juni 2006)

Wieso verversucht du nicht die V!Z? hab noch nichts schlechtes von denen gehöhrt, ich fahr die selber, musst nur die weichen schrauben gegen einen Schnellspanner tauschen, dann hast Ruh.


----------



## Lenin (4. Juni 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso verversucht du nicht die V!Z? hab noch nichts schlechtes von denen gehöhrt, ich fahr die selber, musst nur die weichen schrauben gegen einen Schnellspanner tauschen, dann hast Ruh.



Zwei Kumpels von mir fahren auch so eine. Allerdings haben sie beide das "Freilaufgehause"
(wenn man bei einer fixierten nabe das teil so nennen darf =)
aus Alu fast zerschrottet... =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (4. Juni 2006)

ich sehe nicht den inhalt (kein bock nen proxy zu suchen) aber es geht bestimmt um die BT 06 nabe die rote, die habe ich seit ein paar monaten ist der hamer, wiegen tut sie 230g ohne schrauben und hat ekxtrem weite nabenteilkreise aber bitte mit surly o.a. fahren den sons macht man sich das "freilaufgehause" kaput, wie auch bei jedem alu teil. kassetten mit stiften halten auch nicht lange


----------



## Lenin (4. Juni 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe nicht den inhalt (kein bock nen proxy zu suchen) aber es geht bestimmt um die BT 06 nabe die rote, die habe ich seit ein paar monaten ist der hamer, wiegen tut sie 230g ohne schrauben und hat ekxtrem weite nabenteilkreise aber bitte mit surly o.a. fahren den sons macht man sich das "freilaufgehause" kaput, wie auch bei jedem alu teil. kassetten mit stiften halten auch nicht lange



Jo, danke! Es geht genau um diese Nabe!
Wie sehen denn diese Surly-Ritzeln aus?


----------



## locdog (4. Juni 2006)

guck mal auf thartybikes, die haben halt ne 4,5mm breite auflage, das reicht allemal. standart ritzel beisen sich in jedem alu korper, egal ob BT VIZ oder DT.
in holland kann man die dinger auch kaufen, info gabs schon mal im forum


----------



## florianwagner (4. Juni 2006)

hi, hat jemand schon mal was von diesen bremshebeln gehört?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7246901106&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tecilla-Hydrauli...44242809QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
guckt lieber hier mla schnell


----------



## Koxxfreak (4. Juni 2006)

ja sollen recht gut sein aber der hebel ist nicht sehr lang also währe es meist besser enn du dir ein langen hebel kaufst
ist günstiger und hast bestimmt mehr bremspower

aber schick sind sie ja


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hi, hat jemand schon mal was von diesen bremshebeln gehört?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7246901106&fromMakeTrack=true



Du hast dir einen sehr guten hebel ersteigert wirst deine freude haben.


----------



## koxxrider (4. Juni 2006)

wo kann man diese hebel sonst noch kaufen?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Juni 2006)

Mal davon abgesehen das die Beschreibung guter Schwachsinn ist, denn wenn der Kolben größer ist geht die Bremse schlechter!!


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juni 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann man diese hebel sonst noch kaufen?



Tecilla SPORTS

Mr. Erich Helgert
Sudetenstraße 47
D - 82538 Geretsried
DEUTSCHLAND

TEL:
08171 - 9194 - 13
FAX:
08171 - 9194 - 50
E-mail:
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (4. Juni 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast dir einen sehr guten hebel ersteigert wirst deine freude haben.



sorry, dass ich euch den hebel vor der nase weggeschnappt hab...
nix für ungut...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juni 2006)

Kuckt mal wer uns beim Jan ab jetzt mit bedient  http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/pg_22.html


----------



## DH-Mensch (5. Juni 2006)

Guckt mal was es hier feines gibt.

http://www.bikes-all-over.de/xtcommerce/index.php/cat/c73_Trial.html


----------



## roborider (5. Juni 2006)

Scheis$e, sind die Aorta-Rahmen billig


----------



## Hiro (5. Juni 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tecilla SPORTS
> 
> Mr. Erich Helgert
> Sudetenstraße 47
> ...



Versuchs mal = kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer und e-mail ist auch TOT


----------



## Schevron (5. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, dass ich euch den hebel vor der nase weggeschnappt hab...
> nix für ungut...


 
wer aus dem forum hat da eigentlich net mitgeboten 

wir sollten uns das nächste mal absprechen. dann wirds für den glücklichen billiger =)


----------



## Hiro (5. Juni 2006)

Neue Teile bei BT





Scheiben in 160 / 180 / 203


----------



## hopmonkey (5. Juni 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wir sollten uns das nächste mal absprechen. dann wirds für den glücklichen billiger =)



Auja, bitte mit extra thread. 
auf das gezanke freu ich mich jetzt schon LOL


----------



## Scrat (5. Juni 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> Auja, bitte mit extra thread.
> auf das gezanke freu ich mich jetzt schon LOL



Ich muß grad' an die Möwen aus "Findet Nemo!" denken *g*

@schevron: Ich 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (5. Juni 2006)

scrat ... ich werd ganz anders bei den aorta dingern... irgendwie will ichs endlich wissen ob der mein rahmen ist. aber irgendwie ists ein wenig frustrierend.
würde gern ein 24" fahren doch irgendwie mich auch nicht von allem 26" stuff trennen. laufräder zerlegen finde ich aber auch ziemlich doof.

ich denke ich versuch einen echo-pure old zu bekommen und wenn nicht nehm ich einen aorta.


----------



## Schevron (6. Juni 2006)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß grad' an die Möwen aus "Findet Nemo!" denken *g*
> 
> @schevron: Ich
> 
> Gruß, Thomas


 
du hast schon 2 das zählt net


----------



## roborider (6. Juni 2006)

@trial-kob:


----------



## florianwagner (6. Juni 2006)

http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=en_...btype=bike&pager=1&pager2=1&panel=&otype=koxx


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2006)

108 Einrastpunkte fÃ¼r 75â¬ fetzt einfach mal, oder?


----------



## florianwagner (6. Juni 2006)

wo steht denn was von 75â¬?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (6. Juni 2006)

nur noch eine frage vor der bestellung:
wie rum wird der zugeschraubt?


----------



## koxxrider (6. Juni 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch eine frage vor der bestellung:
> wie rum wird der zugeschraubt?



wo willst denn den Bstellen?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Juni 2006)

Es wurde doch mal gesagt das der Try all Freilauf von White Industries kommt bzw. von den hergestellt wird. Stimmt das?


----------



## Monty98 (6. Juni 2006)

das war ich..und ich hab mich da vertan...sorry


----------



## trail-kob (6. Juni 2006)

ich dachte tensile ist der fabrikant vom neuen koxx freilauf


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2006)

ne, tensile baut nen eigenen, der hat aber nur 60 Einrastpunkte. Der hat aber den Vorteil, dass der Lockring ein Rechtsgewinde hat und sich so nicht wie alle andern Freilaufritzel von selbst aufdrehen kann.


----------



## locdog (6. Juni 2006)

also ist das koxx ding doch nicht von W.I. ?


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2006)

Jo.. würd auch nich son Sinn machen einen Freilauf anzubieten, der mehr Einrastpunkte hat, während man noch einen anderen, schlechteren (ENO Trial) im Angebot hat, der wesentlich teurer is. Da wird dann keiner mehr den ENO Trial kaufen, geschweige denn den normalen ENO...


----------



## AmericanChesser (7. Juni 2006)

Hi

Was einer ab wan es die Echo Freilaufnaben gibt ?
Da ich mir Ja das Echo Team zussamenstelle würde ich gern auf ne Freilaufnabe zurükgreifen!

mfg-AD


----------



## Schevron (7. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> wo steht denn was von 75â¬?


 
gugst du trialmarkt.de
in den news steht demnÃ¤chst verfÃ¼gbar fÃ¼r 75â¬

Zitat: Das Freilaufritzel wird mit Abzieher geliefert und bietet mit 75.- Euro ein sehr gutes Preis-/ LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis. 
DemnÃ¤chst lieferbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (7. Juni 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> gugst du trialmarkt.de
> in den news steht demnächst verfügbar für 75
> 
> Zitat: Das Freilaufritzel wird mit Abzieher geliefert und bietet mit 75.- Euro ein sehr gutes Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis.
> Demnächst lieferbar!



dankeschön


----------



## jem23 (7. Juni 2006)

und das ding sollz auch noch in 16t+17t ausführung geben, geile sache, zu dumm das ich mir grad ers nen eno zugelegt hab , auch noch den für 115 eus.. aba naja, im vergleich zum acs oder shimano isser schon ein traum, und sloang es den try all noch nich gibt is der meinige noch das mass der dinge, aba hört sich schon geil die try-all geschichte..


----------



## isah (10. Juni 2006)

im zusammengebauten zustand.


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Juni 2006)

du hast die schon dran, du schwein


----------



## isah (10. Juni 2006)

sind nicht meine, ist von ner russischen trial seite.

Ich würde doch nicht den wichtigsten hebel an meinem bike durch ein deng-produkt ersetzten ...


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juni 2006)

ein tip fuer alle die nen W. I. ENO trial freilauf haben: solltet den gleich am anfang mal zerlegen und die spaene vom loecherfraesen entfernen(wo die sperrklinken sitzen) da haben die bei der herstellung ´n bissl geschlampt
obs bei den anderen auch is weiss ich nich


----------



## isah (10. Juni 2006)

ich hoffe ist noch aktuell..

@fahrbereit  hab ich in noch keinem eno gesehen


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juni 2006)

gut so !! bei mir warn welche drin hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Scr4t (10. Juni 2006)

@ die komischen bunten hebel

mann seht ihr bescheuert aus ^^ Also im ernst das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht, einfach nur hässlig. 

@ komisches blaues Koxx mit fluo felgen
grotten hässlig


Wieso wird trial immer "bunter", das geht mir total aufn keks, bald sehen die räder echt so aus als ob sie ausm Zirkus entkommen sind... neee neee neee

@ eno + späne
bei mir waren auch keine drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ein tip fuer alle die nen W. I. ENO trial freilauf haben: solltet den gleich am anfang mal zerlegen und die spaene vom loecherfraesen entfernen(wo die sperrklinken sitzen) da haben die bei der herstellung ´n bissl geschlampt
> obs bei den anderen auch is weiss ich nich




Jo war bei mir auch so . Die alten Schlampen warn zu faul das Ding mal mit Pressluft auszublasen.


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Juni 2006)

also gibt es auch ein paar montagsfreilaeufe


----------



## trialnega (11. Juni 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> @ die komischen bunten hebel
> 
> mann seht ihr bescheuert aus ^^ Also im ernst das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht, einfach nur hässlig.
> 
> ...



hab auch das gefühl, während die trials mechanik und technik sich immer mehr ausreift fällt das visuelle design immer weiter in die steinzeit.

eno + späne = nö


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juni 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> @ komisches blaues Koxx mit fluo felgen
> grotten hässlig
> 
> 
> Wieso wird trial immer "bunter", das geht mir total aufn keks, bald sehen die räder echt so aus als ob sie ausm Zirkus entkommen sind... neee neee neee



das ist bestimmt alte magura-strategie. schön hell und auffälige neon-farben um auf sich un diesen sport aufmerksam zu machen.

aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: ich mag das ganze fluo-zeug auch nicht. PFUI!:kotz:


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2006)

Ich seh das etwas anders. Es gibt einfach so ein langsamen aber unaufhaltsamen 80's revival.
schaut euch mal um, wieviele mit so ner manta matte rumlaufen oder mit sonem stylo iro. die klamotten sind vom style her auch etwas punkig angehaucht. dann sind die riesen sonnenbrillen wieder in, und um das ganze etwas abzurunden sind die grellen neonfarben wieder in. auf diesen trend hat koxx promt reagiert und die neon farben wieder eingeführt....wartet mal ab, bald is dieser manta-gti-krieg wieder da nur in abwandelter forn, halt z.B. Koxx gegen Monty. oder europa bikes gegen china bikes......irgendsowas.....
obwohl dann wären ja alle gegen niemand.....
ach egal......


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. Juni 2006)

hoffentlich gibts dann auch bald wieder hs33 in neongelb ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (11. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab gehört die gibts nur noch in Schwarz
und andere Farben nur gegen Aufpreis.
Die hs33 mein ich


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Juni 2006)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab gehört die gibts nur noch in Schwarz
> und andere Farben nur gegen Aufpreis.
> Die hs33 mein ich



Nein in Lila ist die neue 2007 HS33 und der Hebel aus Carbon!


----------



## isah (11. Juni 2006)

sag mal kannst du ein paar bilder organisieren? carbon hebel hört sich gut an.. (mindestens optisch)


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal kannst du ein paar bilder organisieren? carbon hebel hÃ¶rt sich gut an.. (mindestens optisch)


am besten noch preise. denn mit Carbon hebel kost die bestimmt 210â¬ im paar. anstatt der jetztigen 179â¬


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juni 2006)

Hier mal paar Selfmadekurbelschrauben aus Alu. Die gibt es zwar schon zu kaufen aber sind halt Selfmade


----------



## isah (13. Juni 2006)

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/product.asp?p=060510410

aus t-f


----------



## florianwagner (13. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/product.asp?p=060510410
> 
> aus t-f



endlich.....

was man damit alles anstellen kann...... davon träum ich schon mein leben lang...


----------



## locdog (14. Juni 2006)

die schrauben sehen ja richtig soliede aus, noch kleine ringe (einkerbungen) konnte man machen um sie noch zu pimpen 

so ne akuflex past ja wunderbar in den Rucksack


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juni 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> die schrauben sehen ja richtig soliede aus, noch kleine ringe (einkerbungen) konnte man machen um sie noch zu pimpen
> 
> so ne akuflex past ja wunderbar in den Rucksack



Sind sie auch. Hab sie schon mal mit nem dicken Hebel angebrummt und die Teile halten. Nochmal zum Vergleich. Eine normale Stahlkurbelschraube wiegt 18g. Ok, ist nich die Welt die paar Gramm aber sollte auch mehr was fürs Auge sein  . Jo, das mit den Ringen könnte man noch machen aber so sehn sie schön Clean aus


----------



## trialnega (14. Juni 2006)

@MSC-Trialer: sweet! sehr schön. was kostet das paar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plazermen (14. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> endlich.....
> 
> was man damit alles anstellen kann...... davon träum ich schon mein leben lang...




Holly Schei sse  Ist zwar ein tolles Ding, bloss stellt Euch mal vor, wie einfach ist denn damit ein vor dem Laden zugeschnalltes Rad wegzuschneiden


----------



## fahrbereit (14. Juni 2006)

faellt das nicht ein wenig auf !


----------



## soma (14. Juni 2006)

Hmm, zieh dir einfach nen Overall von so Stadtarbeitern an, dann fragt bestimmt kein Mensch.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juni 2006)

trialnega schrieb:
			
		

> @MSC-Trialer: sweet! sehr schön. was kostet das paar?



Hab mir keinen Preis überlegt weil ich die mir einfach mal nebenbei mit gemacht habe. Hab aber mal ne neue Version gemacht die mir bißl besser gefällt.


----------



## soma (15. Juni 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir keinen Preis überlegt weil ich die mir einfach mal nebenbei mit gemacht habe. Hab aber mal ne neue Version gemacht die mir bißl besser gefällt.


Nicht nur dir. Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut. Hast du die sangestrahlt oder wie hast du das gemacht?
Würd mal gern wissen, wie die Schrauben eloxiert aussehen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Juni 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur dir. Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut. Hast du die sangestrahlt oder wie hast du das gemacht?
> Würd mal gern wissen, wie die Schrauben eloxiert aussehen.



Genau, sind Microsandgestrahlt. Eloxieren wäre auch ganz geil aber dafür fehlt mir leider das Gerät obwohl man sich das mit ein bißl Aufwand ja auch selber basteln könnte


----------



## isah (15. Juni 2006)

http://www.zoobike.com/


----------



## tinitram (16. Juni 2006)

hier nun endlich mal ein bild eines aufgebauten yabaa bow







quelle: http://www.trialsport.es/koxx/yaabaa/bow.html


----------



## V!RUS (16. Juni 2006)

Sieht gut aus, finde ich. Sind die Pedalen und der Lenker auch weiß oder ist das silber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (16. Juni 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus, finde ich. Sind die Pedalen und der Lenker auch weiß oder ist das silber?


ich würde sagen ist silber... kann mich aber auch täuschen^^


----------



## isah (16. Juni 2006)

---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?act=module&module=gallery&cmd=si&img=14983






---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=77034&hl=bow






---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=76067&hl=bow


----------



## soma (16. Juni 2006)

Also die FluoFelgen an dem Bow sehen absolut fehl am Platz aus.
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Der Besitzer (Zusammensteller) scheint nicht wirklich ahnung von Farbästhetik zu haben. Wahllos zusammengeschußtert sieht das aus.
Naja, zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden...


----------



## isah (16. Juni 2006)

ich hab gehört, es  gibt leute die dürfen das...


----------



## trialsrider (16. Juni 2006)

Also ich finde das Yabaa Bow ja schon länger ganz geil!
Und würde mir ja glatt überlegen so eins zu kaufen also entweder
das oder ein Endorfin oder sowas....aber weiß einer was über die Stabilität
von dem Yabaa?? 

danke und gruß
martin


----------



## BS-Geheimwaffe (16. Juni 2006)

Neues Thema,was haltet ihr von dem neuen Monsterboy von Koxx,is das schon jemand gefahren??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (16. Juni 2006)

also ich kene niemanden der das ding schonmal gefahren ist. Ich halte nich viel davon. Die Geo ist seltsam, und nebenbei sieht das bike einfach nur birtze aus. Achso, Wayne Mohamets Bike sieht schei$$e aus


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2006)

beim jan gibst den Echo pure wieder http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/p_716.html
und den Adamant A2 http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/p_717.html


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2006)

das adamant ist echt schlecker, aber mir sagt die tretlagerhoehe nicht so zu, wie sehtn ihr das?
bin mal ein kraftstoff (v. kumpel) mit so hohem lager gefahren - ist echt komisch wenn man die geom. von syntace gewohnt is


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (17. Juni 2006)

ooo... haa!

beim frank k. gibt es jetzt rb-design parts, natürlich auch die bremshebel.

http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html

auf den bildern sind doch aber die, mit der carbon-klemme zu sehen, ich dachte die gibt es nicht mehr...?!?


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Juni 2006)

das A2 fährt hier in Leipzig rum. Is echt nich schön fürn Rücken die Geo, aber welche ist das schon. Weiß nicht wie ihr mit dem hohen Tretlager zurecht kommt


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Juni 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> ooo... haa!
> 
> beim frank k. gibt es jetzt rb-design parts, natürlich auch die bremshebel.
> 
> ...


das ist der hs33 hebel... den gibts warscheinlich weiterhin. nur der disk-hebel ist neu.


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Juni 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> ooo... haa!
> 
> beim frank k. gibt es jetzt rb-design parts, natürlich auch die bremshebel.
> 
> ...




Mein schönes geschäft  na da könnt ihr ja alle bei ihm bestellen.


----------



## soma (17. Juni 2006)

Wieso? Die neuen Hebel und die Dischebel führt er doch gar nicht! Find die neuen Dischebel eh besser. Hast du eigentlich auch Bilder von dem neuen HS33 Hebel? Am besten wär mal ein Bild mit beiden Hebeln drauf...


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Juni 2006)

Reicht das








Und das ist der Umgebaute hebel vom Trialnega


----------



## V!RUS (17. Juni 2006)

Ein Monty-Prototyp...













> Official Monty rider Dani Comas appeared in the two last races of Spanish Championship with a bike equipped with a very different frame respect standard bike. We don´t know anything about it but, at first view, we can see that it is smaller and the reinforcements in the "seat" area have dissapeared. Dani Comas said that this frame is running very well and didn´t tell any more.



Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (17. Juni 2006)

schaut net schlecht aus. die alten haben mir zwar fast besser gefallen, aber das ging mir bei denen auch so 

sieht außerdem fast länger aus als die alten. Also über 1000er radstand.
aber das flachere design schafft schon noch mal bewegungsfreiheit.

Fazit: gefällt!


----------



## koxxrider (17. Juni 2006)

sehr sehr sehr geil!!!!!!!!!!!! 
der erste schöne monty rahmen


----------



## Monty98 (17. Juni 2006)

Zona (Onza) Zenith

http://www.supercycles.co.uk/site_details.asp?ProductID=704


----------



## Benjy (18. Juni 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Zona (Onza) Zenith
> 
> http://www.supercycles.co.uk/site_details.asp?ProductID=704


sieht sehr xtp-mäßig aus^^


----------



## Monty98 (18. Juni 2006)

aber die geo werden viele für perfekt halten  (so wie ich)


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Juni 2006)

irgendwie mal was anders!?!


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Juni 2006)

So was hässliches kann nur von Koxx kommen.


----------



## isah (18. Juni 2006)

geilste rahmen den ich je gesehen habe, genau so wollte ich das haben.. ein rohr.. wenn ich mir nochmal nen koxx hohle und es das gibt, und die geo passt, wird es das sein.. omg wie geil..


----------



## Schevron (18. Juni 2006)

ich denk mal mit so ner hohen kettenstrebe sollte man es tunlichst vermeiden auf der kette zu landen. sonst hat man mal eine gehabt 

bin zwar mal gespannt wie das aussieht wenns zusammengebaut is, aber bisher find ich mein Fatpipe schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Juni 2006)

die idee find ich gut, die umsetzung is vielleicht bissl zu klobig im hinterbau. das riesen problem an dem ding is die sache mit der kette und dem aufsetzen...


----------



## Mador (18. Juni 2006)

Der sieht irgendwie verdammt schwer aus...


----------



## isah (18. Juni 2006)

@schevron
nein, andersrum.. auf der linken seite kann man dann nichtmehr auf dem kettenstreben landen..


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Juni 2006)

das ist doch potte. alle sagen, dass onza rahmen hässlich sind, aber das ist doch bei weitem viel schlimmer.


----------



## isah (18. Juni 2006)

btw..


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Juni 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (18. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

>




Sehr schick würde ich gern mal fahren.


----------



## Schevron (19. Juni 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> die idee find ich gut, die umsetzung is vielleicht bissl zu klobig im hinterbau. ...


 
deswegen muß das so ausschaun


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Juni 2006)

is das selbstgebaut?

irgendwie find ich bei manchen bikes die hinterbauten nich gerade vertrauensrweckend...das hier gehört dazu


----------



## Schevron (19. Juni 2006)

isn Hoffmann
und glaub mir das hält 
der sebo hats ne saison gefahren und ich jetzt schon seit knapp 2 jahren (mit 20" pause  )
fährt sich top


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Juni 2006)

das ist ein Hoffmann, mist du warst schneller


----------



## Schevron (19. Juni 2006)

hier mal noch ein besseres bild vom Hinterbau. und ein weiterer vorteil für alle die 22/18 fahren  kein kettenspanner!!! bei singlespeed. Kettenspannung is perfekt und man muß nur das HR rein machen und gut is. kein einstellen oä.


----------



## konrad (19. Juni 2006)

man,is das ne dreckskarre


----------



## ringo667 (19. Juni 2006)

ein Naturtrialbike...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Juni 2006)

dieses 1rohr design find ich überflüssig wie ein Tropf.
Aber gut, wems gefällt 
so könnte es aufgebaut aussehen

http://biketrials.ru/board/download.php?id=30719


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> dieses 1rohr design find ich überflüssig wie ein Tropf.
> Aber gut, wems gefällt
> so könnte es aufgebaut aussehen
> 
> http://biketrials.ru/board/download.php?id=30719




nicht schlecht was du da gezaubert hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (19. Juni 2006)

fehlt noch das höhenverstellbare tretlager


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Juni 2006)

sieht echt ekelhaft aus.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Juni 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht was du da gezaubert hast.


is nicht von mir, is aus nem russischem forum


----------



## koxxrider (19. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> dieses 1rohr design find ich überflüssig wie ein Tropf.
> Aber gut, wems gefällt
> so könnte es aufgebaut aussehen
> 
> http://biketrials.ru/board/download.php?id=30719




hey respekt, echt cool gemacht


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juni 2006)

jo, Cryo der alte Russe...


----------



## trialsrider (19. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> dieses 1rohr design find ich überflüssig wie ein Tropf.
> Aber gut, wems gefällt
> so könnte es aufgebaut aussehen
> 
> http://biketrials.ru/board/download.php?id=30719




GEIL! KAUF ICH! 
sieht doch echt mal dick aus!  
gewöhnungsbedürftig aber geil!


----------



## isah (19. Juni 2006)

ich wusste du hälst zu mir..


----------



## Monty98 (19. Juni 2006)

ääähm? Tretlager +100mm oder noch mehr ?


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Juni 2006)

jo obs sinnvoll ist ist die frage, aber ich find nich das es unbedingt schlecht aussieht. ist halt was anderes und wems nich gefäöllt der fährts halt nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (20. Juni 2006)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Felgen/24-Bicycles-YMIAB-Felge::6062.html
http://www.24-bicycles.com

Ist vielleicht für die zukünftigen 24" Fahrer interessant oder auch für die 26"er


----------



## trialsrider (20. Juni 2006)

allerdings denn diese Felge könnte vlt auch mal halten! 
von 24Bicycles bin ich nur stabiles gewohnt!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. Juni 2006)

hab mal die neuen Monty Reifen auf Die Waage gestellt...
und siehe da...


----------



## Scr4t (20. Juni 2006)

sieht vom gewicht her gut aus. Aber wie fahren sie sich? Abnutzung?


----------



## fahrbereit (20. Juni 2006)

weiss einer wie breit die felge is oder wasse wiegt


----------



## AmericanChesser (20. Juni 2006)

35mm gewicht weis ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2006)

danke AmericanCheeser

wenn jemanden das schwarz nicht zusagt:

http://img1.myimg.de/hebel218e.jpg

oder nen Y-adapter fuer stahlflexleitungen: (in passender farbe natuerlich!  )

http://img1.myimg.de/Y2c66.jpg

http://img1.myimg.de/2016a35.jpg

tja, das wars auch schon mit sandstahlen und eloxieren lassen:

http://img1.myimg.de/evoadapter280f.jpg

die magura evo-adapter sind von schlechter alulegierung ( so der fachmann )und lassen sich nich eloxieren


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> die magura evo-adapter sind von schlechter alulegierung ( so der fachmann )und lassen sich nich eloxieren



Das hätte ich dir auch sagen  können. Die Oberfläche muss glatt sein und nicht gestrahlt werden!


----------



## locdog (21. Juni 2006)

kannst mir sagen wieviel so nen stahlflex leitungs kit fur zwei HS33 bremsen kostet ?


----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2006)

@sebi-online88
echt? ich kenn mich da net so aus aber die anderen teile warn auch gestrahlt!??
@locdog
die leitung kostet ca. 47â¬s fuer V+H mit 4 edelstahlanschluessen (sind auch ohne Y-adapter zuwenig) aber die kannste einzeln mitbestellen: einer kostet 3â¬


----------



## roborider (21. Juni 2006)

Du bist ja ein Bastelfritze 
Bringen die Y-Adapter was?


----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2006)

wie schon im HS33+winter thread beklagt, die sind eher optisch als funktonell
mein anliegen war aber das ansprechen der kolben zu syncronisieren 
na ja egal


----------



## roborider (21. Juni 2006)

Den Darkhorse hier find ich ja mal mehr als OK 

 Material: ALU7005 
- Rahmenhoehe: Mitte Achse bis Oberkante Sitzrohr 180 mm.
- ohne Sattelstützenaufnahme
- Oberrohr:555mm
- Hinterbaulaene: 385mm
-  Steuerrohrlaenge:110mm
- Steuerrohr passt auf Steuersatz 1 1/8"
-  Tretlagergehaeuse mit Standard-Mass 70(mm)x1,37" x 24 für BSA Standard Tretlager

- Aufnahme fuer V-Brakes und Scheibenbremse
- fuer Reifenbereite:bis 2,5(ca.63mm)
- Farbe:  phosphatiert
- Gewicht: 1,98kg


----------



## AmericanChesser (21. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> danke AmericanCheeser
> 
> wenn jemanden das schwarz nicht zusagt:
> 
> ...




Ach was bist du den für einer  

Mus man selbst eloxiren und mit 60% Salzseure entlacken!
Das sieht dan geil aus wen ich nen Bild finde zeug ich dir mal wie bei mir der Bremshebel von meiner Julie ausieht!
Wie nen Baby PoPo!


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Den Darkhorse hier find ich ja mal mehr als OK
> 
> Material: ALU7005
> - Rahmenhoehe: Mitte Achse bis Oberkante Sitzrohr 180 mm.
> ...




schon cool das ding hat so langsam änlichkeit mit gewissen anderen trialrahmen. Hat den schon jem? Und wie ist die farbe zu erklären? einfach nur klarlack übers alu oder wie?


----------



## wodka o (21. Juni 2006)

Da steht:


> - Farbe: phosphatiert


...dann klickst du hier, liest und verstehst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2006)

wodka o schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht:
> 
> ...dann klickst du hier, liest und verstehst!


okay danke, aber das hÃ¶rt sich ja an wie eloxieren fÃ¼r stahl? (kenn mich da nicht so aus). Aber in der Wiki steht leider nix davon das es auch mit Alu geht. Also kommen bei mir gewisse zweifel auf   
weis jem. genaueres, denn wer schon 70â¬ in einenm rahmen inwestiert mÃ¶chte auch schon wissen was er da hat.    (ist jetzt net wirklich ernst gemeint)


----------



## funky^jAY (22. Juni 2006)

hmmmm...irgendwo muß doch ein haken sein wenn der so dermaßen billig ist?!


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Juni 2006)

@AmericanCheeser
ne, da lass ich die finger von. mal schnell eben beizen und eloxieren ohne plan und material mach ich nicht, ausserdem war ich heiss, das rad war bis auf die bremse ferig....es musste schnell gehn - fuer kostenlos lass ichs lieber machen


----------



## soma (22. Juni 2006)

@AmericanCheeser:
Hast du nen Link oder gar selbst ne Anleitung für's Beizen und Eloxieren? Will nämlich gerade ein paar Pedalen abbeizen und dann entweder schwarz lackieren oder eloxieren, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das Eloxieren auch bei Magnesium geht...


----------



## AmericanChesser (22. Juni 2006)

Eloxiren geht nur bei Alu!
Aber bei Magnesium gabs glaub auch was hmmmm..... muss gleich mal nachschauen!
Für Alu müst ihr hier schauen http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php

Beizen geht einfach mit 50% Schwefelseure und schauen ab wan alles Ab iss, also schon dabei sein sonst gibts bald keine Pedalen mehr


----------



## locdog (22. Juni 2006)

@Fahrbereit

47E + ein paar euro fur 2 bremsen ist nicht schlecht 
ich habe schon seit langem lust solche leitungen drannzuschrauben. kannst mir sagen:
1. wo man die kaufen kann (internet)
2, Y auch kaufen kann oder muss man ihn sich selber basteln? wen man nur 3 locher mit gewinde in ein aluklotz reinschneiden mus ist das eitentlich gar kein problem.
3, wievel mehr so ein stahlfexleitungskit mehr wiegt 
4, wird eigentlich der druckpunkt besser ? ich meine eher nicht weil alles andere flext. ist halt keine disc
5, halten die wirklich was aus, biste mit denen zufrieden ?


----------



## Pankowtrialer (22. Juni 2006)

@eisbein

ick fahr selba so'n darkhorse...(1/2 jahr und hält!!!)
fährt sich geil  
-> steht jut uff'm hr 
-> schön kurz (für die city)
-> hab mir direkt n zweeten rahmen jeholt
-> kannst nüscht falsch machen (preis/leistung)
ps: hinterbau is schwammig (brauchste n zweeten booster...)


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

hab ich da oben jetzt richtig gelesen? Der rahmen kostet nur 70 Euro?

MFG


----------



## trail-kob (22. Juni 2006)

jap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (22. Juni 2006)

Ich hab meinen Darkhorse gebraucht gekauft, der müsste jetzt ca. ein 3/4 Jahr alt sein und hält. Leider ist diese Woche einem anderen der Rahmen gerissen, das war aber der mit 1,6kg Gewicht und Sattelrohr....derhat aber auch recht dünne Rohre


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Juni 2006)

@locdog
1.die gibs bei mir im laden  *anpreiss*
OK im ernst: entweder wirklich bei mir oder ueber Veltec (w³.veltec.de) oder tr!ckstuff (w³.trickstuff.de), wo noch weiß ich nich, da ich mehr oder weniger auf die vertriebe angewiesen bin
nun noch eine aenderung:
preis ist der empf. VK fuer 1 bremse! also nur V ODER H
hat mich auch gerade geschockt  jetzt find ichs selber zu teuer(, was aber heisst das ich damals nur eine bezahlt hab )
2.den Y-adapter kannste nich kaufen, der is eigenbau - wenn des nachmachen willst achte drauf das die bohrungen sich praezisest treffen sonst:
->hs33+winter thread
3.mit dem gewicht: oje keine ahnung is aber nicht viel mehr nurn bissl
4.ist schwer zu sagen, trickstuff meint das bringts, en kolleg mit ner hayes hat se auch und da haben wir beide nen positiven unterschied bemerkt, bei meiner hs33 wars nich so krass - aber im direkten vergleich sicher von vorteil
5.jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa      
wenn de die nirgenswo guenstiger findest schick mir ne mail, dann schaun wa ma!


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2006)

gibst die Y dinger nicht bei monty zu kaufen??? mir ist da so


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (22. Juni 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> gibst die Y dinger nicht bei monty zu kaufen??? mir ist da so


 joaaa, das stimmt, 
allerdings nur die für nornmale leitungen, aber nicht für stahlflex...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (22. Juni 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> kannst mir sagen wieviel so nen stahlflex leitungs kit fur zwei HS33 bremsen kostet ?


also ich habe meine hier gekauft: http://www.bike-components.de/catal...d=205&osCsid=3d2e5e1daa87899fbea247dca3aa6370


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Juni 2006)

die war vorher dran, da ist sie komplett VundH mit allen erforderlichen anschluessen
das sind uebrigens alles DIN teile bei den leitungen die es sicher irgendwo im hydraulikgrossandel zum spotpreis gibt - wenn man ran kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (23. Juni 2006)

@fahrbereit

danke fur die antworten !!! 
also doch nicht sooo preiswert. ich glaub wen ich schon umruste dann eher auf die original magura sind halt fur die halfte zu bekommen. die mussen doch eigentlich fast gleich sein wie die goodridge


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Juni 2006)

Hi ich hab da mal was gefunden.









Mir gefällt es ganz gut  und sie soll auch Hammer gehen  besser als das Orginal.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Juni 2006)

jetzt ist natürlich nur wieder die frage wo man den herbekommt...

würde nämlich gut an meine hope passen...


----------



## trialnega (23. Juni 2006)

das gleiche idee hat ich auch. RB hebel ist auch länger also mehr hebel. coooooooooooool


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (23. Juni 2006)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
jungs des wird ja mal voll zu weich!
also meine hope am mtb reicht locker mit der 180er scheibe.

aber wems gefällt

 

gn8


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juni 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=223868
meinungen dazu von trialern?..


----------



## soma (23. Juni 2006)

Wenn man SS fährt, sich seinen vernünftigen kaputt gefahren hat, er nur 5 Euro kostet, dann kann man ihn für'n Übergang nehmen.
Ansonsten sieht der echt mau aus und wie der filosofem schon sagt, es ist doch kacke, wenn man nichts einstellen kann.
So denn.


----------



## wired.erb (23. Juni 2006)

ne breite kedde geht da sicher nich durch...


----------



## locdog (23. Juni 2006)

rahgt ekstrem weit nach ausen, wiegen tut das ding bestimmt locker 150g und haslich noch dazu. Shitmano? NEIN DANKE 

man kann eigentlich alle RB teile einzelnkaufen also wen man will kann man


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Juni 2006)

http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c1862aa6cb-Photo-024.jpg
http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c18633c907-Photo-025.jpg
http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c1863bb823-Photo-027.jpg
http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c186446526-Photo-028.jpg
http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c1864b6a22-Photo-029.jpg
http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c18653a1f0-Photo-030.jpg
http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c186cdb415-Photo-031.jpg
http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c186d68802-Photo-032.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (24. Juni 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c1862aa6cb-Photo-024.jpg
> http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c18633c907-Photo-025.jpg
> http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c1863bb823-Photo-027.jpg
> http://www.koxx.fr/media/gallery/uploads/HDDB449c17f692016/449c186446526-Photo-028.jpg
> ...



OMFG

ich bin mal gespannt, was bei verkackten sidehops zuerst kaputt geht..

ich tipp mal auf das schaltaug/schaltwerk, die wird mal einfach voll "zerreißen"


----------



## TheBASStian (24. Juni 2006)

Ist ja nett...  ein Fatpipe von Koxx... sehr originell


----------



## isah (24. Juni 2006)

---------> http://www.neiltunnicliffe.com/ <--------


----------



## V!RUS (24. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

>



So eine Telefonzelle würd BSXL auch noch stehen.  

Im englischen Forum war noch mal ein größeres Bild vom Monty Prototyp. Die anderen Bilder waren ja etwas klein.






Hier nochmal die alten Bilder.


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Juni 2006)

der Telefonzellenhook ist sehr geil. Allein sowas schon zu probieren.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. Juni 2006)

das monty is ja ma wieder sehr schick. monty eben ;-) mir fehlt da bloß noch ne hs33 aufnahme.

aufgebaut sieht der koxx rahmen ziemlich gut aus wie ich finde. leider is das ding aufgrund der frei laufenden kette nich trialtauglich. den rahmen hätte man sich also auch sparen können.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (25. Juni 2006)

Warum ist die freilaufende Kette nicht Trial tauglich?


----------



## soma (25. Juni 2006)

Versteh ich auch nicht. Im Prinzip kann man doch mit jedem Bike trialen. Hauptsache es hat zwei räder, zwei Bremsen und nen Lenker. Mehr braucht's doch nicht. Okay, ne halbwegs gute Übersetzung noch.

Also, warum sollte eine freilaufende Kette nicht trialtauglich sein?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. Juni 2006)

knall ma damit auf ne kante, dann hast du ne kette gehabt. das mein ich mit nich trial tauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Juni 2006)

Ach was. Ich glaub nicht das es ne Kette gleich zerreist nur weil man mal aufsetzt.


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Juni 2006)

Neue Echo Nabe 
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=284754&postcount=1

Und nochn Monty Prototyp  
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=284928&postcount=1


----------



## locdog (28. Juni 2006)

das ist ein Pinigin Rahmen aus rusland


----------



## V!RUS (28. Juni 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochn Monty Prototyp
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=284928&postcount=1



Schreib lieber gleich dabei, dass es ein Scherz ist, sonst kommen gleich wieder Fragen oder so, sieht man ja vom englischen Forum.


----------



## Schevron (28. Juni 2006)

aufn ersten blick siehts echt wien monty aus. allerdings sollte einem auffallen das 221 ti drauf steht. schätz mal nicht das monty seinen prototyp wie das vorjahresmodell nennt


----------



## Kadara (28. Juni 2006)

Wieso? 221 ti heißt das Topmodell schon seit Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (28. Juni 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Echo Nabe
> Und nochn Monty Prototyp
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showpost.php?p=284928&postcount=1


Das ist n selbstgeschweißter rahmen aber ne geile verarsche, ich glaub die meisten haben s echt geglaubt, also ich zumindest vom ersten blick schon, aber dann fand ich den rahmen hier:
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=27403


----------



## trialsrider (28. Juni 2006)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist n selbstgeschweißter rahmen aber ne geile verarsche, ich glaub die meisten haben s echt geglaubt, also ich zumindest vom ersten blick schon, aber dann fand ich den rahmen hier:
> http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=27403



und weil sich die russen kein monty leisten können kanns kein echtes sein oder du kannst so gut russisch das du lesen konntest das es ne fälschung ist oder was willst du uns mit deinem Post mitteilen?


----------



## plazermen (28. Juni 2006)

Der LocDude hat Recht. Es steht doch:


			
				Biketrials.ru schrieb:
			
		

> ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð°: Pinigin 147, Ð±Ð°Ð·Ð° 1040,


 heisst Rahmen: Pingpin ohne Zweifel 

Hab' bisschen Russisch in der Schule gehabt (12 Jahre) :]


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Juni 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neues TRA Vid ist im Kommen... Macht euch auf was gefasst!
> 
> Freeride Trials vom Feinsten
> 
> (Heut oder Morgen...)





uih, bin schon kribbelig


----------



## isah (29. Juni 2006)

Das erste zeug aus der deng-spiezeug reihe ist beim jan verfÃ¼gbar.





--> 25â¬





--> 30â¬





--> 45â¬





--> 45â¬

Bemerkenswerter weise sollen die neuen, bunten sachen sogar ganz gut halten.


----------



## ecols (29. Juni 2006)

ich hab keinen bock mehr auf das bunte 6061 deng spielzeug..
nach 4 wochen das innenlager ud nach 6 wochen ne kurbel ist einfach zu viel!


----------



## GrauerPanther (29. Juni 2006)

Und wie findste das?


----------



## soma (29. Juni 2006)

Och Mensch, hättest du das nicht früher posten können?!? Jetzt hab ich mir schon nen anderes Bike gekauft. Schade, schade. Wär genau mein Style...


----------



## Schevron (29. Juni 2006)

nuja die booster werden schon halten. hab noch nie nen gebrochenen brakbooster gesehen


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2006)

Zumindest die neuen Bremshebel von Zoo, Adamant und Co. sollen laut TF nich so toll sein. Knacken und machen nich den robustesten Eindruck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenin (29. Juni 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> oder du kannst so gut russisch das du lesen konntest das es ne fälschung



Er kann's =)

Es ist uebrigens kein Nachbau. Der Typ hat einen gebrauchten Rahmen
gekauft und lackierte es um


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Juni 2006)

Sehen und staunen!     


*http://www.btbike.com/*


Absolut.


----------



## trail-kob (30. Juni 2006)

sehr geil BT hat nen Freilauf bei dem 3x 2 Paarsperrklinken synchron einrasten. Fragt sich wieviel Klicks macht der denn dann ?


----------



## biker ben (30. Juni 2006)

die bt scheibe schaut ja mal haargenau auf den ersten blick aus wie meine a2z fÃ¼r 10â¬.


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste zeug aus der deng-spiezeug reihe ist beim jan verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juni 2006)

Wieso kostet der Zoo Rockring auf einmal 40 â¬. So ein schei$. Dabei ist das ganze Zeug noch nichtmal hÃ¼bsch.


----------



## V!RUS (30. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso kostet der Zoo Rockring auf einmal 40 â¬. So ein schei$. Dabei ist das ganze Zeug noch nichtmal hÃ¼bsch.



Das ist ganz einfach. Schaust beim Jan im Shop, da sind ja Gewichtsangaben.

Hier gilt: Je mehr Gewicht (also je mehr Material), desto teurer.
Daher ist der GU-Rockring gÃ¼nstiger und der Zoo-Rockring teurer.

Schwere Parts kosten eben mehr Geld.


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich müsste man Deng paar klatschen.


----------



## V!RUS (30. Juni 2006)

Wer oder was ist eigentlich "Deng"? Der Hersteller davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juni 2006)

Deng ist die Echo, Zoo, Adamant und Gu-Mutti


----------



## V!RUS (30. Juni 2006)

Warum gibt es dann das Spielzeug auch von Czar und nicht von Echo?


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Juli 2006)

Czar hab ich vergessen. Deng ist also auch die Czar-Mudda


----------



## Monty98 (1. Juli 2006)

www.trialmarkt.de

jetzt gibs auch maguraschellen

also die find ich jetzt ausnahmsweise extrem edel!


----------



## ecols (1. Juli 2006)

Wenn der ganze Dreck genauso weich ist wie der Echo RR kannstes in der Pfeife rauchen.. der hat sogar einkerbungen von meiner Kette..
absoluter Mist der Krempl.. 
Wenn ich dem Deng mal begegne, gnade ihm Gott Nr. 6061..


----------



## AmericanChesser (1. Juli 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der ganze Dreck genauso weich ist wie der Echo RR kannstes in der Pfeife rauchen.. der hat sogar einkerbungen von meiner Kette..
> absoluter Mist der Krempl..
> Wenn ich dem Deng mal begegne, gnade ihm Gott Nr. 6061..



Denke mal schon das Gott ihm gnade gewehrt, soweit ich weiß Fährt Gott ausnahmslos parts vom Deng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. Juli 2006)

Das wüsst ich.. und ich muss es wissen.. denn ich bin der  .... dein .... du sollst keine parts kaufen beim deng! 

mfg

der adamantfahrer


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Juli 2006)

Nun auch noch die Kurbeln und Steuersätze!






180Euro







60Euro


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Juli 2006)

wie kommt das eigentlich das da auf einmal dieser ganze neue kram den markt überschwemmt? ist doch eh alles das gleiche nur mit anderem aufdruck oder net?


----------



## Levelboss (2. Juli 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommt das eigentlich das da auf einmal dieser ganze neue kram den markt überschwemmt? ist doch eh alles das gleiche nur mit anderem aufdruck oder net?


Das täuscht! Jedes Produkt ist für eine bestimmte Trialtechnik aufwändig optimiert worden. Zoo Komponenten sind z.B. besonders gut für für Sidehops geeignet, während Adamant eher fürs Antippen konzipiert ist.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (2. Juli 2006)

Warum sind den die goldenen Parts so Pissgelb, die waren doch sonst orange ?


----------



## florianwagner (2. Juli 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Das täuscht! Jedes Produkt ist für eine bestimmte Trialtechnik aufwändig optimiert worden. Zoo Komponenten sind z.B. besonders gut für für Sidehops geeignet, während Adamant eher fürs Antippen konzipiert ist.




das glaubste doch selbst nich oder???


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Juli 2006)

ich glaub er meinte es spassig 

un dich hätte auch das "oder net" samt fragezeichen bei  meinem posting  weglassen können.


----------



## florianwagner (2. Juli 2006)

ach übrigens... www.trialmarkt.de
der jan gibt zur zeit ja richtig gas.


----------



## isah (2. Juli 2006)

ne echte schönheit..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juli 2006)

Der Jan vertreibt ja demnächst das ganze RB Design Sortiment, nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (2. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ne echte schönheit..



Der ist echt schön im Gegensatz zu dem Spielzeug von Deng.


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jan vertreibt ja demnächst das ganze RB Design Sortiment, nice!




das ist nicht dein erst da kann ich ja erst recht einpacken. So ein mist


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juli 2006)

hä wieso? Vertreibst du das RB Zeug auch?
Das der Jan das RB Sortiment demnächst vertreiben wird steht auf seiner page


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hä wieso? Vertreibst du das RB Zeug auch?
> Das der Jan das RB Sortiment demnächst vertreiben wird steht auf seiner page




na ich habe 3 hebel für HS33. Ja aber nur die Hebel.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

Der Jan wird auch "einpacken können", da er den Hebel sicher zum üblichen Preis von rund 90 euro anbieten wird. Bei best-brakes, is glaub ich in Finland oder so, gibt es den für 76 Euro!
Ach und wo wir grad dabei sind - Maxxis Reifen sollte man auch nich beim Jan kaufen. Die gibts nämlich bei mountainbikes.net um einiges billiger! Bei der Hope Mono Trial siehts genauso aus. Die gibts bei go cycle um satte 40 Euro billiger!


----------



## isah (2. Juli 2006)

wobei man sagen muss der jan lässt mit sich reden ..


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

Joa, aber mehr als 10 Prozent oder so, macht er ganz ganz selten...


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jan wird auch "einpacken kÃ¶nnen", da er den Hebel sicher zum Ã¼blichen Preis von rund 90 euro anbieten wird. Bei best-brakes, is glaub ich in Finland oder so, gibt es den fÃ¼r 76 Euro!
> Ach und wo wir grad dabei sind - Maxxis Reifen sollte man auch nich beim Jan kaufen. Die gibts nÃ¤mlich bei mountainbikes.net um einiges billiger! Bei der Hope Mono Trial siehts genauso aus. Die gibts bei go cycle um satte 40 Euro billiger!



jo bei www.freaks-store.de gibts die fÃ¼r 185â¬ (Hope Trial)

Weist du da auch was der Versand kostet wenn du die bei Best-Brakes kaufst?


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> jo bei www.freaks-store.de gibts die für 185 (Hope Trial)
> 
> Weist du da auch was der Versand kostet wenn du die bei Best-Brakes kaufst?



185 für die Hope? Ich les da 209!

Versand für den RB liegt bei 8 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Allerdings haben die nur den roten RB da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (2. Juli 2006)

Der Jan liefert einen fantastischen Service.

Mit seiner Kullanz hat er auch schon viel gepuffert, selbst wenn Hersteller keine Garantie gegeben haben. Bei den HS33 verschickt er oft Ersatzteile, noch lange bevor der Hersteller sich zur Garantie geäußert hat, damit der Fahrer keine Ausfallzeit hat.

Seine Reaktionszeit ist seit vielen Jahren hervorragend, er ist immer erreichbar.

Dass billiger nicht unbedingt billiger ist, habe ich mal gemerkt als ich über 3 Monate auf ein Federbein bei meinem Fully (damals neu) gewartet habe.

Mir persönlich ist so ein Service was Wert.


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> 185 für die Hope? Ich les da 209!
> 
> Versand für den RB liegt bei 8 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Allerdings haben die nur den roten RB da.




Also im laden steht 185 da ist die seite nicht Aktuell. Also 8 glaube ich nicht das will ich dann sehen. Als ich gefragt habe wollten die 14 und jetzt 11 haben und da sind wir auch bei 90 od 87. Und die sind bestimm lange auf Reise. Also hat der Jan wieder ein plus punkt.


----------



## Scr4t (2. Juli 2006)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jan liefert einen fantastischen Service.
> 
> Mit seiner Kullanz hat er auch schon viel gepuffert, selbst wenn Hersteller keine Garantie gegeben haben. Bei den HS33 verschickt er oft Ersatzteile, noch lange bevor der Hersteller sich zur Garantie geäußert hat, damit der Fahrer keine Ausfallzeit hat.
> 
> ...



sehe ich genauso! 

Auf den Jan kann man sich in schwierigen Zeiten(was kaputt) verlassen!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also im laden steht 185 da ist die seite nicht Aktuell. Also 8 glaube ich nicht das will ich dann sehen. Als ich gefragt habe wollten die 14 und jetzt 11 haben und da sind wir auch bei 90 od 87. Und die sind bestimm lange auf Reise. Also hat der Jan wieder ein plus punkt.



Naja ich hab denen mal geschrieben und die meinten 8 Euro Versand für einen Hebel... Werd da jetz eh bald einen bestellen, dann sehen wir ja, wieviels letzendlich kostet.


----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juli 2006)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jan liefert einen fantastischen Service.
> 
> Mit seiner Kullanz hat er auch schon viel gepuffert, selbst wenn Hersteller keine Garantie gegeben haben. Bei den HS33 verschickt er oft Ersatzteile, noch lange bevor der Hersteller sich zur Garantie geäußert hat, damit der Fahrer keine Ausfallzeit hat.
> 
> ...




 

ich bin der meinung, wenn jm. wie der jan, der den trialsport sicherlich vorrantreibt, die teile etwas hoeherpreisig anbietet, sollten trialer sowas auch annerkennen und diesen preis zahlen. ist ja nicht rausgeschmissenes geld, sondern gut investiert und alle haben letztendlich etwas davon - spaetestens bei der naechsten trialsession mit ihm (wenn er seine 4 autos vorfaehrt )

nee .. ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine..
besser als wenns ein "unbeteiligter" geldgeiler geschaeftsmann einsackt, denn verdienen tun die fett dran, auch wenn se die teile "sehr viel billiger" anbieten


----------



## funky^jAY (3. Juli 2006)

jo...da muÃ man echt ne lanze fÃ¼r ihn brechen....service ist super und lÃ¤Ãt immer mit sihch reden(ok...so oft hab ichs auch noch net probiert  )

aber was mal gar nich geht sind diese kurbelpreise...ich weiÃ ja nich wer die so hoch ansetzt, aber 180â¬ fÃ¼r nen kurbelpaar??? 70â¬ drauf und man bekommt nen neuen rahmen...das steht doch alles in keinem verhÃ¤ltnis zueinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Juli 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> jo...da muÃ man echt ne lanze fÃ¼r ihn brechen....service ist super und lÃ¤Ãt immer mit sihch reden(ok...so oft hab ichs auch noch net probiert  )
> 
> aber was mal gar nich geht sind diese kurbelpreise...ich weiÃ ja nich wer die so hoch ansetzt, aber 180â¬ fÃ¼r nen kurbelpaar??? 70â¬ drauf und man bekommt nen neuen rahmen...das steht doch alles in keinem verhÃ¤ltnis zueinander...



Hast du schonmal _Mainboard und Grafikkartenpreise verglichen? 
Ich hab mir grad ne Grafikkarte bestellt  --> 555â¬
Dann noch ein ziemlich gutes Mainboard --> 120â¬

Manche "Anbauteile" sind halt meisst teurer als das herzstÃ¼ck.

Wird bei nem Auto und nem Motor nicht anders sein.


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Juli 2006)

der jan ist echt eine wucht! wer nicht bei ihm kauft ist selber schuld! wir haben auch einen optiker laden und sind auch teurer als die konkurenz, aber dafür bieten wir einen service bei dem andere nicht mithalten können. genauso ist es auch beim jan. der ist zwar etwas teurer als die anderen bike firmen, allerdings in sachen service unübertroffen. deshalb würde ich jedem raten bei ihm zu kaufen, weil wenn mal was fehlt, dann steht man bei ihm nicht vor einer verschlossenen tür, sonder es wird einem mit rat und tat geholfen.


----------



## Hiro (3. Juli 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> der jan ist echt eine wucht! wer nicht bei ihm kauft ist selber schuld! wir haben auch einen optiker laden und sind auch teurer als die konkurenz, aber dafür bieten wir einen service bei dem andere nicht mithalten können. genauso ist es auch beim jan. der ist zwar etwas teurer als die anderen bike firmen, allerdings in sachen service unübertroffen. deshalb würde ich jedem raten bei ihm zu kaufen, weil wenn mal was fehlt, dann steht man bei ihm nicht vor einer verschlossenen tür, sonder es wird einem mit rat und tat geholfen.



Für den Spruch gibts bestimmt noch mal Rabatt.


----------



## ringo667 (3. Juli 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Manche "Anbauteile" sind halt meisst teurer als das herzstück.


 
Trotzdem sind 180 für Kurbeln, im Verhälltniss zu nem Rahmen für 250, viel wenn man die Bearbeitung des Materials bis zum fertigen Endstück zu Grunde legt. 
Ist den das Rohmaterial der Kurbeln so teuer und die Bearbeitung so aufwändig, dass so ein Preis gerechtfertigt ist? 
Die Materialspezialisten sind gefragt, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## ringo667 (3. Juli 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schonmal _Mainboard und Grafikkartenpreise verglichen?
> Ich hab mir grad ne Grafikkarte bestellt --> 555
> Dann noch ein ziemlich gutes Mainboard --> 120


Wenn du zum Motherboard noch den Prozessor und die RAM Bausteine addierst, was bei der GK on Board ist, ist die Differenz auch nocht mehr so groß...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Juli 2006)

Das gehört dann aber nicht dazu 
Wenn ich zum Rahmen noch nen satz reifen dazurechner sind wir auch beim gleichen Preis 

Es geht nur darum das Die meissten edlen Anbauteile nunmal mehr kosten als die eigentliche basis.

Es gibt zum glück ja immer Alternativen, auch wenn die meist nicht von gleicher qualität oder ausstattung sind.


PS: ich hatte mit dem jan bislang nur email kontakt, aber die tatsache das er nichts per nachnahme ins ausland schickt macht mich stutzig.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. Juli 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Das gehört dann aber nicht dazu
> Wenn ich zum Rahmen noch nen satz reifen dazurechner sind wir auch beim gleichen Preis
> 
> Es geht nur darum das Die meissten edlen Anbauteile nunmal mehr kosten als die eigentliche basis.
> ...



Aber wenn du einmal bei ihm gekauft hast, schickt er auf Rechnung ins Ausland und das macht wohl fast niemand...


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2006)

hallöchen, wo wir grade beim thema shops sind, komme heute aus cz wieder und war da auch mal im bikeshop. die hatten da echt ne Try all felge zu hängen. ich glaube net das net radladen auch beim jan einkauft, wenn nicht dann müsste es ja nen großhändler geben der den stuff vertreibt? gibs sowas??


----------



## jockie (3. Juli 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen, wo wir grade beim thema shops sind, komme heute aus cz wieder und war da auch mal im bikeshop. die hatten da echt ne Try all felge zu hängen. ich glaube net das net radladen auch beim jan einkauft, wenn nicht dann müsste es ja nen großhändler geben der den stuff vertreibt? gibs sowas??


Großhändler würde sich in dem Bereich sicher nur mäßig lohnen. Außerdem gäbe's dann tendentiell keine "Generalimporteure", wie Koxx sie halt hat.

Gucksu http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=world&cty=CZ


----------



## Fars (3. Juli 2006)

Ich hab mal in einem fahrradladen(im ganz normalen) echokurbeln bestellt, der verkäufer hat gesagt, dass er die bei echo-deutschland bestellt hat, die haben 75 inkl. versand gekostet, bei trialmarkt aber 75 (ohne versand) Also ich glaub schon, dass es nen großhändler gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2006)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal in einem fahrradladen(im ganz normalen) echokurbeln bestellt, der verkäufer hat gesagt, dass er die bei echo-deutschland bestellt hat, die haben 75 inkl. versand gekostet, bei trialmarkt aber 75 (ohne versand) Also ich glaub schon, dass es nen großhändler gibt...


klingt ja gut
naja muss ich hier mal durch fragen.


----------



## isah (3. Juli 2006)

ne die werden schon übern jan bestellt..


----------



## sensiminded (3. Juli 2006)

ist nicht der jan generalimporteur für echo+diverse anhängsel und auch koxx???
ich geh davon aus, dass er auch mit fahrradläden zusammenarbeitet die bei ihm bestellen und in dem fall nen fachhändlerrabatt einräumt.
kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich falsch liege.


----------



## AmericanChesser (3. Juli 2006)

Jo für Echo ist der Jan der Generalimporteur, Koox hat glaub ich nen anderen Importeur!


----------



## plazermen (3. Juli 2006)

Mehr unter http://www.btbike.com


----------



## Scrat (4. Juli 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Jo für Echo ist der Jan der Generalimporteur, Koox hat glaub ich nen anderen Importeur!



http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=en_EN&sec=trial&pg=world&cty=DE

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2006)

plazermen schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr unter http://www.btbike.com


wat solln die dinger kosten?


----------



## konrad (4. Juli 2006)

18â¬-steht doch auf der HP


----------



## roborider (4. Juli 2006)

Das ist ja mal eine der besten Ideen seit langem...
Gibts die dann bei biketrial-germany.de?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiro (4. Juli 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal eine der besten Ideen seit langem...
> Gibts die dann bei biketrial-germany.de?



Ja.


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Juli 2006)

die Idee hat doch nen Bart


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juli 2006)

Hö? Der biketrial-germany.de Krumbiegel hat ja schon das ganze RB Design zeug im shop (auch Hebel)... wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. Juli 2006)




----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal eine der besten Ideen seit langem...
> Gibts die dann bei biketrial-germany.de?


Ich hab in dem shop nüscht gefunden???


----------



## Monty98 (5. Juli 2006)

keine ahnung ob das Nu Stuff ist...
auf jedenfall is middleburn porno!

>> http://www.middleburn.co.uk/ <<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (5. Juli 2006)




----------



## Hiro (6. Juli 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab in dem shop nüscht gefunden???



Seit gestern im Shop unter BT Bikes.


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Juli 2006)

Hier sind die neuen BT Kurbeln. Ich finde sie sehen sehr stark nach Tensile aus.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Juli 2006)

nene da nehm ich lieber die alten bt kurbeln.
Dieses filigrane Zeug ist mir nach nem Kurbelbruch zu unsicher


----------



## locdog (6. Juli 2006)

guck genauer hin, sieht komplet anders aus als die tensile ! 
ich habe monty (wie tensile) und habe bt bilder von der seite gesehen also wirklich anders


----------



## roborider (6. Juli 2006)

Gibts bei www.bmxer.de fÃ¼r 27â¬, bis 18 ZÃ¤hne!


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juli 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts bei www.bmxer.de fÃ¼r 27â¬, bis 18 ZÃ¤hne!



Passt nur fÃ¼r Profile Naben, da die Aufnahme anders is - nur zur Info...


----------



## konrad (6. Juli 2006)

weiß jemand ob und ab wann man die BT ritzel bestellen kann?bekommt der krumbiegel die ran?


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juli 2006)

Gibts im August beim Krumbiegel und bei BT. Kostet 30 Euro.


----------



## isah (8. Juli 2006)

aus t-f kopiert. 

ist wohl einer der ersten.. der besitzer schreibt das er das gewinde erst ausbürsten musste damit es auf seine kurbel gepasst hat, hört sich nach scheiss qualität an.

---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=76341&st=120&#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (8. Juli 2006)

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt schon 2 wochen mit Try-All und er hat auch klein Problem mit gewinde gehabt aber jetzt er ist mit dem Freilaufritzel sehr zufrieden


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2006)

--> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=79828


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Juli 2006)

net direkt new stuff aber so ähnlich
also des weise oldschool monotube koxx is in knokke heist auf m world cup gewesen.wurde dort von florian tournier gefahren.
der is aber wegen technischer probleme mit vince seinem ersatzrad fertig gefahren.

was auch noch lustig is.....kenny is mit nem alten rad gefahren.
OHNE karbon oberrohr
also 05er model.

also siehts so aus als ob beide modele nüx warn ;-)

btw. knokke war ne sau geile sache 
strand .....trial....viele zuschauer.....

und der geilste fahrer der veranstaltung:
Dani Comas!!!!!!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (10. Juli 2006)

ergebnisse?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. Juli 2006)

siehe UCI.ch

1 Vinc
2. Kenny
3. Caiso
4. Öhler

1.Benito
2.Hösel
3. Carlos Dias


----------



## Monty98 (10. Juli 2006)

26"
1. Hermance
2. Belaey
3. Caisso
4. Öhler

20"
1. Ros
2. Hösel
3. Diaz
4. Kumorowski


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. Juli 2006)

ok..dann tauchen mir mal nen bissel tiefer in die Geschichte ein 

Rank Rider Nation Back Nr. Penality Total Rem.
Class Pilot Nation Dossard Penalité Total Rem.
1
HERMANCE Vincent
FRA19840801
FRA 2 1 0 1 0 2 0 1 0 5
2
BELAEY Kenny
BEL19830126
BEL 1 3 1 1 0 3 1 0 0 9
3
CAISSO Marc
FRA19810321
FRA 4 5 0 3 1 2 5 2 5 23
4
ÖHLER Thomas
AUT1919830611
AUT 3 5 5 3 2 3 1 5 0 24
5
FONTENOY Aurélien
FRA19891211
FRA 16 2 4 2 5 3 2 2 5 25
6
TOURNIER Florian
FRA19860704
FRA 6 5 5 2 1 4 4 5 0 26
7
BUTLER Danny
GBR19861018
GBR 14 3 4 5 2 5 3 5 5 32 2x3
8
MROHS Thomas
GER19850227
GER 15 4 4 5 5 5 4 3 2 32 1x3
½ Final
10
VEUILLET Thibault
FRA19850816
FRA 5 2 3 5 5 5 5 5 4 3 5 1 1 4 2 5 1 5 2 63
11
FONTENOY Cédric
FRA19851029
FRA 20 5 5 5 5 3 3 4 5 0 5 5 1 2 5 5 5 5 5 73
12
BRANDT Wilko
GER19820219
GER 11 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 3 5 5 5 5 5 5 0 5 1 79
13
POYSER Robert
GBR19830924
GBR 17 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 3 5 5 5 2 85
14
NARSES Aurélien
FRA19881012
FRA 24 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 2 5 5 5 5 5 87
15
HERZOG Peter
AUT19870801
AUT 35 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 3 5 5 5 5 5 5 88 1x3 3h41
16
VUILLERMOT Nicolas
FRA19890330
FRA 27 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 3 5 5 88 1x3 3h58
17
RALL Daniel
GER19860619
GER 18 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 4 5 5 5 5 5 4 5 5 5 88 0x3
Pts. Zone
Elite 26"
Section Points
Final 8. / 9.07.06
Technical Delegate: Peter FISCH
Chief Commissaire: Klaus ZABINSKY
Page 1/2
Rank Rider Nation Back Nr. Penality Total Rem.
Class Pilot Nation Dossard Penalité Total RemPts. Zone .
Elite 26"
Section Points
Final 8. / 9.07.06
18
VANDENBERGH Iciar
BEL19880627
BEL 23 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 4 5 5 5 5 5 5 89
19
GOMMERICH Jonathan
BEL19880820
BEL 36 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 90 3h57
20
VANDERHEYDEN Kevin
BEL19880328
BEL 21 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 90 4h07
¼ Final
21
MASSCHELIN Andy
BEL19880630
BEL 31 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 2 87
LEHMANN Andreas
GER19831227
GER 19 2 5 5 0 5 0 17 DNF
Technical Delegate: Peter FISCH
Chief Commissaire: Klaus ZABINSKY
Page 2/2


----------



## mädlog (10. Juli 2006)

falls jemand den preis wissen will http://www.biketrial.de/de/pg_22.html


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juli 2006)

Hä??? Welcher Preis??? Hat der Gewinner von dem Lauf n Date mit Indra Schwager gewonnen oder wie? lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mädlog (10. Juli 2006)

ne ich mein den preis von dem freilauf von try all aber wie immer bin ich wieder zu lahm und raff net dasses ja eh scho beim jan auf der seite steht^^ achja wer isn indra schweiger?xD


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juli 2006)

Scroll mal bissl runter bei deinem Link... Indra Schwager is wohl die neue ISCHE vom Jan, auch bekannt unter dem Decknamen "neue Mitarbeiterin"


----------



## ecols (10. Juli 2006)

Da drängt sich mir doch die Idee eines Mitarbeiterinnen Threads auf..


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juli 2006)

Onza Limey 2, gibts ab Ende August.


----------



## ecols (12. Juli 2006)

schön!


----------



## [email protected]_C (12. Juli 2006)

das ja mega geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Juli 2006)

Auf alle fälle geil.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juli 2006)

lol is ausm OT


----------



## trialsrider (12. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol is ausm OT


 raff ich net! was isn daa?


----------



## Monty98 (12. Juli 2006)

Die Schweißnaht des oberen Yokes betreibt Oral-Sex mit dem Oberrohr


----------



## isah (13. Juli 2006)




----------



## [email protected]_C (13. Juli 2006)

cooles teil, ziemlich tief halt


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2006)

sieht aus wie ein levelboss das einfach mal 8 kilo wiegt  
schönes monströses design..


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2006)

und wurde sagen das es wie ein MIELEC rahmen aussieht, das schon seit 2 jahren auf den markt ist


----------



## Monty98 (15. Juli 2006)

http://www.vizbikes.com/002.html
24" Felgen im Anmarsch
Pedale
und nach wie vor die schönsten Farben


----------



## roborider (15. Juli 2006)

Und wann gibts den Kram bei trialmarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (16. Juli 2006)

oh das will ich auch gerne wissen 24" das ist ja der hammer und dann noch in farbe, ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt    
*Freu*


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. Juli 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> oh das will ich auch gerne wissen 24" das ist ja der hammer und dann noch in farbe, ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt
> *Freu*



spraydose!


----------



## voytec (16. Juli 2006)

ich finde die schuhe schön...mindestens bis ich die preis sehe


----------



## isah (17. Juli 2006)

----> http://www.leesonbikes.co.uk/summer.html#


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Juli 2006)




----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Juli 2006)

hübsch,
die bremsgriffe sind wohl alle nur für magura? die schauen so aus als wäre der hebel extrem lang!?! oder täuscht das bild?


----------



## roborider (17. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

>



UUUiii, das Ding ist echt mal perfekt


----------



## florianwagner (17. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

>



hallo!!!
overkilll, wer braucht denn bitte so viele verschiedene teile, vor allem, weils die ja noch in 100 farben gibt. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich das rechnet...


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Juli 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> hübsch,
> die bremsgriffe sind wohl alle nur für magura? die schauen so aus als wäre der hebel extrem lang!?! oder täuscht das bild?



Jo die sind nur für die 05/06er Hebel. Also für die Hebel die öfter mal brechen sollen und auf die Magura beim Trialeinsatz keine Garantie gibt - sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mädlog (17. Juli 2006)

xD ach du kacke, komm ey das lohnt sich doch null wenn die soviel zeug da aufm markt ham da wird der käufer ja regelrecht überflutet ........ und dann noch in 10 farben und in pussy rosa rot nein nein das gibts doch nich zzzja und von den bremshebeln würd ich mir eh keinen kaufen       BT  wenn schon^^


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Juli 2006)

hej,
hab grade antwort auf meine mail beim trialmarkt bekommen, die 24" viz felgen gibts dort wohl in 2-3 wochen als 32 loch variante, in 46mm breite!
bin ja mal gespannt
flo
p.s.: und in 2 wochen kommen die heatsink v-brake bremsbeläge wieder rein!


----------



## locdog (17. Juli 2006)

echt toll sie vielfalt. jetzt baut euch doch mal so ein bild vom bike im kopf. hast ne kurbel nen RR und eine HR nabe von Czar ivan i grun, dann nach nen halben jahr willst du noch eine VR nabe und die griffe aber die gibt es nicht in grun, den i grun gibst nur die von echo aber die passen ja net, haben net die eckige cnc grawur und auf die czar ivan must du eien monat warten weil es sich nicth lohnt ales von czar ivan GEANU in grun auf lage zu haben

,,,,,,ECHT KRANCK DAS IST ZU VIEL. generel sind diese teile von czar, echo, zoo usw doch eigentlich gleich nur das design ist BISSCHIEN anders und kann mir kaum vorstellen das ALLES auf lager sein wird, JEDER wird bestimmt seine probleme haben diese teile in einer bestimmten farbe auf lager zu haben...."whee wen was kapput geht, dann wird's stressig"

ein kleiner TIPP, kauft bei jan z.B. alle teile von ECHO (farbe ist egal) denn dann wird er auch alles von echo auf lager haben wen eher sieht das die echo teile am besten weggehen


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Juli 2006)

Neues von Tensile:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=76304&view=findpost&p=1003694


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Juli 2006)

man ich will endlich bilder von den neuen echo, zoo gu adamant und czar rahmen, bin so auf die dinger gespannt......


----------



## V!RUS (21. Juli 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> man ich will endlich bilder von den neuen echo, zoo gu adamant und czar rahmen, bin so auf die dinger gespannt......



Gibts schon wieder neue Rahmen? Dann bin ich auch gespannt. Wenn die kommen, werden die anderen sicher auch nicht lange warten mit neuen Rahmen. Wär geil, wenn mal das kleine BT rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiro (21. Juli 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts schon wieder neue Rahmen? Dann bin ich auch gespannt. Wenn die kommen, werden die anderen sicher auch nicht lange warten mit neuen Rahmen. Wär geil, wenn mal das kleine BT rauskommt.



Das BT ist zur Zeit im Test und wird so Mitte / Ende August da sein.


----------



## florianwagner (21. Juli 2006)

der koxx prototyp wurde anscheinend überarbeitet, man beachte die bremsaufnahme!!!


----------



## !Monty! (21. Juli 2006)

man man man das sieht ja mal richtig ******* aus das koxx


----------



## roborider (21. Juli 2006)

Warum sind die HS33-Aufnahemn eigentlich immer oben drauf und nicht unten drunter?


----------



## V!RUS (21. Juli 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> man beachte die bremsaufnahme!!!



Das ist ein nachgemachtes IBS, die Schweine!  Was werden die Hoffmänner nur dazu sagen?



			
				Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Das BT ist zur Zeit im Test und wird so Mitte / Ende August da sein.



Wenn das schon im Test ist, gibt es dann noch keine Bilder?


----------



## Hiro (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn das schon im Test ist, gibt es dann noch keine Bilder?[/QUOTE]

BT will erst Bilder veröffentlichen wenn die Tests beendet sind. Da ist es leichter noch etwas zu verändern.


----------



## Schevron (21. Juli 2006)

und was is mit inoffiziellen dingern. das noch niemand das ding hat fahren angeht.

was das koxx angeht. war auch mein erster gedanke das es doch sehr nem IBS ähnelt. wäre mal net zu sehen wie es unter dem blech ausschaut. ob die bremse bei denen auf dem rahmen oder "im" rohr is. wenns im rohr is schauts sehr nach IBS aus


----------



## kingpin18 (21. Juli 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> was das koxx angeht. war auch mein erster gedanke das es doch sehr nem IBS ähnelt. wäre mal net zu sehen wie es unter dem blech ausschaut. ob die bremse bei denen auf dem rahmen oder "im" rohr is. wenns im rohr is schauts sehr nach IBS aus


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Juli 2006)

http://www.supercycles.co.uk/2006-07-20-new-parts.asp


----------



## trialsrider (22. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.supercycles.co.uk/2006-07-20-new-parts.asp



Geil jetzt gibt es schon Citrus Bremsbeläge! die kann man dann auf seinem
Schnitzel für unterwegs ausdrücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2006)

Man man man... jede Firma die mit Trial was am Hut hat, macht ihren Namen aufn Teil drauf, sobald des irgendwo mal auftaucht. Siehe vbrake Adapter von BT oder die hope mono trial, wo tryall und mittlerweile auch Monty (siehe 2007er Monty) einfach ihren Namen draufmachen und ne andere Farbe nehmen. 
Und Deng, Ding und Dong bringen echt allen möglichen Scheiss in tausend Farben raus...  lol


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Juli 2006)

Monty 2007!






und sowas wie ne Hope Trial als ne Monty Trial Disc!







->Monty`07


----------



## mädlog (22. Juli 2006)

ach du kacke was soll dass denn  dürfen die überhaupt einfach so ihren namen drauf machen??? oder gibts da einen sonen unbekannten hersteller wo einfach jeder sein zeug für "billig" kauft und dann einfach seinen namen drauf macht und dass dann für "teuer" verkauft


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. Juli 2006)

gerade gelesen:



			
				monty-bikes.de schrieb:
			
		

> Monty 2007 gibt es auf der EUROBIKE in Friedrichshafen vom 31.August bis 3.September in Halle B4/311  zu sehen


----------



## voytec (22. Juli 2006)

mädlog schrieb:
			
		

> ach du kacke was soll dass denn  dürfen die überhaupt einfach so ihren namen drauf machen??? oder gibts da einen sonen unbekannten hersteller wo einfach jeder sein zeug für "billig" kauft und dann einfach seinen namen drauf macht und dass dann für "teuer" verkauft



www.monty.es news lesen


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Juli 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein nachgemachtes IBS, die Schweine!  Was werden die Hoffmänner nur dazu sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn das schon im Test ist, gibt es dann noch keine Bilder?




die anderen sind alle mehr wie einen schritt zurück.

ich poste mal bilder morgen oder übermorgen von meinem neuen bike, da fliegt euch der hut weg. der lorenz hat sich dieses mal wieder was sau cooles einfallen lassen. eks  

auf der DM in Schatthausen waren alle begeistert.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. Juli 2006)

verstehe ich jetz eigentlich richtig, dass es das 221ti 07 nicht mit 4-punkt aufnahme gibt?


----------



## Fabi (24. Juli 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> eks


Ich rate mal:
Einbauküchensystem
elektronische Kindersicherung
eingebautes Katapult-System


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Eks und hop?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (24. Juli 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das schon im Test ist, gibt es dann noch keine Bilder?



BT will erst Bilder veröffentlichen wenn die Tests beendet sind. Da ist es leichter noch etwas zu verändern.[/QUOTE]


so weit ich weis sollen in ein paar tagen bilder volgen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. Juli 2006)

wie geil! hoffentlich! *wart*


----------



## BTBIKE (25. Juli 2006)




----------



## AxLpAc (25. Juli 2006)

meine augen brennen...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Juli 2006)

Wo bleiben die BT 20" Rahmen ?   Die sollen endlich mal rauskommen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. Juli 2006)

einzeln kann man die bt felgen in 24" nicht beziehen? und vieleicht in in anderen farben?....
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (25. Juli 2006)

Warum nur 38mm hinten? Beim 24x2.7 High Roller dürfte das doch ziemlich flexen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Juli 2006)

weil street-lastiger. Da stören riesen Schlappen und felgen etwas.


----------



## locdog (25. Juli 2006)

wie ich schon fruher erwent habe, hier die neuen ECHO HR felgen, bissien schwerer (weis aber nicht wieviel) aber dafur robuster


----------



## ride (26. Juli 2006)

hey jungs, ich hätte da mal eine frage (passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen extra dafür)

und zwar fahr ich ein Koxx Leveleboss 20" short. mit einem try-all lenker (der, der gerade ist bzw auf beiden seiten leicht nach oben zeigt) nun wollt ich mal fragen wie sich das fahrverhalten ändert wenn ich einen "geschwungenen" lenker so alà monty oder zoo montieren würde? weil die gefallen mir etwas besser. Der Lenker wäre dann ja etwas höher, oder ? was würde das bewirken?
2. frage: passt der geschwungene zoo lenker überhaupt in meinen tryall vorbau?

3. Frage: weiss jemand was die aorta-jungs für einen lenker auf ihrem 20" haben in den videos die es von ihnen gibt. (war kürzlich auch einens im vid-thread, london-ride oder so hiess es..)

wäre cool wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet! thanx


----------



## V!RUS (27. Juli 2006)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> hey jungs, ich hätte da mal eine frage (passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen extra dafür)
> 
> und zwar fahr ich ein Koxx Leveleboss 20" short. mit einem try-all lenker (der, der gerade ist bzw auf beiden seiten leicht nach oben zeigt) nun wollt ich mal fragen wie sich das fahrverhalten ändert wenn ich einen "geschwungenen" lenker so alà monty oder zoo montieren würde? weil die gefallen mir etwas besser. Der Lenker wäre dann ja etwas höher, oder ? was würde das bewirken?
> 2. frage: passt der geschwungene zoo lenker überhaupt in meinen tryall vorbau?
> ...



Also zum Fahrverhalten: Ich denke mal, du bekommst auf dem Hinterrad etwas weniger Kontrolle, dafür kannst du das Vorderrad leichter anheben, ist also zum Beispiel gut für Roller, glaube ich zumindest. 

Zum zweiten: Ich denke nicht, dass das passt. Soweit ich weiß, hat der Try All Vorbau eine Lenkerklemmung von 25,4mm. Der Zoo- oder auch der Montylenker haben eine Klemmung von 31,8mm, das heißt, dass die Lenker zu dick sind. Ich hab mal einen gesehen, der einfach die Schrauben aus dem Vorbau genommen hat und längere reingemacht hat, aber das ist dreckig.  
Was du machen kannst, du könntest dir die legendäre Monty Lenker-Vorbau Kombination holen, fährt zum Beispiel Benito an seinem XTP.

Das mit dem Aorta weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Hiro (27. Juli 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Was du machen kannst, du könntest dir die legendäre Monty Lenker-Vorbau Kombination holen, fährt zum Beispiel Benito an seinem XTP.
> 
> Und seit kurzer Zeit auch Marco Hösel.


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Juli 2006)

So hier die bilder von meinem neuen hoffmann. ist der erste prototyp. gleiche geometrie wie bei meinem alten rad. nur das neue ausfallende. ist nun saugeil,saueinfach und sauschnell.

wir werden zur bedienung und des besseren verständnis auch noch ein video dazu machen


----------



## roborider (27. Juli 2006)

360° Ausfallende, voll von Leeson abgekuckt!

Aber trotzdem schönes Pedalfahrzeug


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Juli 2006)

leider funktioniert dieses system etwas anderst

wird man dann aber im video sehen wie genau


----------



## roborider (27. Juli 2006)

Achso stimmt, bei Leeson gabs das exzenter-Innenlager, du hast exzenter-Ausfallende.

Wieviel muss man für so einen Rahmen hinblättern? (Und wieviel für einen ohne IBS, und die lustigen Ausfallenden?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (27. Juli 2006)

schreibe deine wünsche und anfrage hierher und du bekommst einen preis, ist immer unterschiedlich je nach dem was man wie will, aber mit mindestens 500 musst du rechnen

[email protected]


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Juli 2006)

genial minimal!
jetzt noch ein exzentrisches steuerrohr (ham seit neuestem so französische dirtbikes) mit einstellbaren steuerrohrwinkel und das rad ist perfekt!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (27. Juli 2006)

also in schatthausen is der noch die try all rizer lenker un vorbau kombi gefahren!
also denk net das der schon wieder was anderes fährt!
aber in melsunges sej ma s ja
glaub aber net drann!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Juli 2006)

wie kriegt man da das rad rein und raus?


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wie kriegt man da das rad rein und raus?



Ich denke mal in dem du die Achsschrauben raus drehen tust. Bei der verbauten Echo-Nabe liegt das Rad ja auf den Achsbolzen auf. Wen dann das HR drausen ist kannst du auch die Exzenterscheiben raus nehmen.

Ist ne geile Sache die Idee...


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo

sieht geil aus! Wie sieht es denn vom Gewicht aus?

MFG


----------



## tobsen (28. Juli 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

>



hey tommy, 
is des bike nich n bissl zu gross für dich ?
der lenker geht dir ja schon bis zur brust.


----------



## ride (28. Juli 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Zum zweiten: Ich denke nicht, dass das passt. Soweit ich weiß, hat der Try All Vorbau eine Lenkerklemmung von 25,4mm. Der Zoo- oder auch der Montylenker haben eine Klemmung von 31,8mm, das heißt, dass die Lenker zu dick sind. Ich hab mal einen gesehen, der einfach die Schrauben aus dem Vorbau genommen hat und längere reingemacht hat, aber das ist dreckig.
> Was du machen kannst, du könntest dir die legendäre Monty Lenker-Vorbau Kombination holen, fährt zum Beispiel Benito an seinem XTP.
> 
> .




also der monty-lenker ist mir ein wenig zu extrem gebogen. bin ihn mal kurz gefahren. Was für zoo-mässige lenker gäbe es denn noch, die auf den try-all vorbau passen?


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Juli 2006)

neue rahmen uns so zeugs

http://www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (31. Juli 2006)

ich finds bescheuert das man jetzt  schmale MOD naben beim stock verweden muss. das rad ist ja grosser deshalb mus auch der flanschabstand groser sein um die notige stabielitat zu erreichen,,,,eh kacke


----------



## roborider (31. Juli 2006)

Wozu bringen die eigentlich noch verscheidene Rahmen raus, die haben alle die gleiche Geo bis auf ein paar mm ...
Das einzig gute ist, dass die alten Rahmen im Preis sinken...


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2006)

> Die wichtigste Ãnderung ist die Umgestaltung des Hinterbaus der 26â Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden und einer Einbaubreite von 116mm, wodurch die Naben der 20â Bikes verwendet werden und das Singlespeed fahren ohne aussenliegenden Kettenspanner mÃ¶glich ist.


Zitat von trialmarkt.de


was soll das denn? ist ja voll mal bescheuert, mit den horz. ausfallenden kÃ¶nnte man noch leben. aber 116mm einbau breite, das heist man kann keine DT und chrisking naben mehr verwenden! oder bringen die dann auch neue modelle raus???


----------



## jockie (31. Juli 2006)

DT wohl nein, CK hat 'ne BMX-Nabe 

...finde aber auch das mit der Radstabilität den wichtigsten Grund gegen 116mm. Denke, da werden jetzt ganz flott halb durchdachte SingleSpeed-Rahmen rausgerotzt, damit man der erste Hersteller ist. Freue mich dann eher auf die zweite Generation. Horizontale Ausfaller...gibt ja nix besseres.


----------



## isah (31. Juli 2006)

wobei man die kette schon relativ oft nachspannen muss mit horizontalen, am besten wäre es wohl wenn das hoffmann-leeson system stabil genug ist/wäre..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Juli 2006)

Was ich mir schwierig vorstell ist das wenn man auf die 20" Nabe ein 15 er Ritzel drauf macht und man mal die Speiche wechseln muss bzw. umspeichen muss . Wird bißl schwierig werden die Speichen bei so nem großen Ritzel durch den Flansch zu fedeln. Dann darf man jedes mal das Ritzel abflexen wenn es zu straff drauf sitzt. Muß man doch wieder zum Kassettenkörperritzel greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (31. Juli 2006)

seht euch das mal an,
link kommt von nem kumpel aus der dirt-szene 

http://www.moshcore.de/stuff/BikesnFrames/5/425


mfg. rob


----------



## MTB Maddin (31. Juli 2006)

na das is aber hart anner grenze zu schleichwerbung


----------



## snake999acid (31. Juli 2006)

sry


----------



## V!RUS (1. August 2006)

Schonmal ein kleines Echo mit einem kleinen GU gekreuzt?  






Mehr Bilder hier.


----------



## Trialar (1. August 2006)

Der Vorteil einer 116mm Nabe könnte aber die Kettenlinie sein.
Bei meiner 135mm Nabe ist diese der letzte Dreck. Ohne Kettenspanner würde die Kette die ganze Zeit springen, weil ich mit diesem die Kettenlinie ausgleichen muss.
Vielleicht ist das aber nur bei mir so.


----------



## trail-kob (1. August 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mir schwierig vorstell ist das wenn man auf die 20" Nabe ein 15 er Ritzel drauf macht und man mal die Speiche wechseln muss bzw. umspeichen muss . Wird bißl schwierig werden die Speichen bei so nem großen Ritzel durch den Flansch zu fedeln. Dann darf man jedes mal das Ritzel abflexen wenn es zu straff drauf sitzt. Muß man doch wieder zum Kassettenkörperritzel greifen.




bei dir reissen speichen aus ? sei doch mal lieb zu deinem bike und quäl es nicht so sehr.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal ein kleines Echo mit einem kleinen GU gekreuzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



find ich ziemlich geil bis auf den für mich fehlenden bashguard


----------



## isah (1. August 2006)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=22355


----------



## bryson (1. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=22355



üble ********... einmal kein helm auf und dann passierts :/ ... RIP


----------



## V!RUS (1. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=22355



Bisschen falscher Thread oder? Aber ganz schön übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (1. August 2006)

pitbull


----------



## isah (1. August 2006)

hab nix besseres gefunden, passt auch irgendwie nicht in den "verletzungen" thread..


----------



## biker ben (1. August 2006)

echt heftig und wie geschrieben wird ist es bei einem ganz einfachen sprung passiert, wie es doch so häufig ist.
deswegen sollte man wirklich immer einen helm tragen selbst wenn man nur an der bordsteinkante übt.


----------



## snake999acid (1. August 2006)

ähnlich aber net 1:1


----------



## roborider (1. August 2006)

Aber der hat doch irgendwie den Vorbau ins Gesicht gekriegt oder wie!? Da nützt ein Helm ja auch nix mehr


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2006)

ich glaube das ist doch 24" oder? wenn ja wäre es ja was für Felix Mücke.


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2006)

naja ich denke der wird sein bunnyhop bissel zu weit abgefedert haben und dann mit der stirn gegen den vorbau. da stand ja irgentwas von bunnyhop.

Jetzt werde ich mir wohl doch nen helm kaufen, denn das ist ein argument was wirklich alle anti helmer überzeugen sollte.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich denke der wird sein bunnyhop bissel zu weit abgefedert haben und dann mit der stirn gegen den vorbau. da stand ja irgentwas von bunnyhop.
> 
> Jetzt werde ich mir wohl doch nen helm kaufen, denn das ist ein argument was wirklich alle anti helmer überzeugen sollte.




Man man man, was man hier im Forum teilweise so liest, dann denkt man echt, man is nur von Idioten umgeben... lies dir doch den thread durch (wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist) dann weisst du wie es passiert is und poste hier nich son einen Müll! "zu weit abgefedert"... so ein Schwachsinn echt!!!

Du scheinst echt nich viel aufm Kasten zu haben, wenn bei dir im Bezug auf Helm kaufen, erst n Licht aufgeht, wenn einer stirbt! 
Man sollte sich nich n Helm kaufen, weil man mitgekriegt hat, dass es andere aufs Maul gelegt hat, sondern weil man SELBST davon überzeugt is, dass es richtig ist, mit Helm zu fahren und man SELBST weiss, dass ein Helm Sinn macht!

edit: bist ja erst 16 - wirst auch noch erwachsen...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. August 2006)

Ich denk der Typ ist mit der Rechten hand vom Lenker gerutscht, mit dem Kopf gegen den Vorbau, dabei hat er ausversehen einen bunny hop gemacht der übers VR ging und durch den Aufprall auf dem Vorbau hat er die Balance verloren.

Ne echt, lest euch halt den thread auf OT durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (2. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk der Typ ist mit der Rechten hand vom Lenker gerutscht, mit dem Kopf gegen den Vorbau, dabei hat er ausversehen einen bunny hop gemacht der übers VR ging und durch den Aufprall auf dem Vorbau hat er die Balance verloren.
> 
> Ne echt, lest euch halt den thread auf OT durch




Ich bin auch schonmal bei sowas gestorben als ich keinen helm aufhatte!


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man, was man hier im Forum teilweise so liest, dann denkt man echt, man is nur von Idioten umgeben... lies dir doch den thread durch (wenn du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist) dann weisst du wie es passiert is und poste hier nich son einen Müll! "zu weit abgefedert"... so ein Schwachsinn echt!!!
> 
> Du scheinst echt nich viel aufm Kasten zu haben, wenn bei dir im Bezug auf Helm kaufen, erst n Licht aufgeht, wenn einer stirbt!
> Man sollte sich nich n Helm kaufen, weil man mitgekriegt hat, dass es andere aufs Maul gelegt hat, sondern weil man SELBST davon überzeugt is, dass es richtig ist, mit Helm zu fahren und man SELBST weiss, dass ein Helm Sinn macht!
> ...



okay sorry war vll. ne blöde idee, aber als ich den Thread gelesen hab satnden da erst 2posts. also konnte ich das nicht wissen.   und jetzt frieden hier, müssen uns ja nicht streiten wegen eines todesfalls.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. August 2006)

will auch was dazu sagen.
1. tut es mir natürlich leid was passiert, sowas kann passieren und muss echt hart sien, gerade für die angehörigen, etc. Ich finde aber man sollte nicht zu großen wind drum machen, weil es sterben jährlich auch genug leute bei einem autounfall, weil sie in ihrem auto keinen airbag haben, was für mich aba keinen grund is, mein auto zu verkaufen weils keinen airbag hat (meins hat wirklich keine)
2. Ob man einen helm trägt muss jeder selbst entscheiden. (ich trage einen)
3. is der typ, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe street gefahren, und man sollte zwischen street und trial etwas mehr differezieren, da bei street und so mehr speed eine rolle spielt
4.chris: keiner zwingt dich hier rien zu schauen, kannsts ja auch lassen wenn dies unter deinem niveau ist.

Max
P.S. R.I.P.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. August 2006)

Chris ist rad-los, deswegen muss hier frust abgebaut werden


----------



## Monty98 (4. August 2006)

End-Stadium


----------



## AcaPulco (4. August 2006)

Aha, so sieht dann das neue zoo! auch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (4. August 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> End-Stadium


20 oder 26 Zoll? Jetzt muss man das ja fragen trotz der horizontalen Ausfallenden :-D


----------



## Monty98 (4. August 2006)

das ist 20"
aber das neue 26"er sieht net viel anders
und das noch neuere 26"er ist blau


----------



## ecols (4. August 2006)

20" das schließ ich einfach mal messerscharf aus der BG aufnahme..


----------



## Monty98 (4. August 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> 20" das schließ ich einfach mal messerscharf aus der BG aufnahme..



is glaub ich nur so ein "aufsetzschutz" wie bei zoo! sonst müsste ja am unterrohr auch was sein.

das Adamant kommt auch in 20" anscheinend. MIT Platte


----------



## AcaPulco (4. August 2006)

Ja, siehe Trialmarkt.de


----------



## V!RUS (5. August 2006)

Zu den GU-Echo-Kreuzungen gibs ein paar neue Informationen und Bilder. 





Man kann also wählen zwischen gebürstetem Alu, mattschwarz und poliert (wie auch die Echos).



> Geometry
> Wheel Base: 1030mm (Long) / 1010mm (short)
> Chain stay: 358mm
> Head Tube: 71Degree (120mm height) (Uses standard 1 1/8th headset)
> ...



Noch ein bisschen was hier.


----------



## roborider (8. August 2006)

> Änderungen zum 06er Modell:
> 
> 
> 1. Rahmen reduziert im Gewicht
> ...




ich sag ma rattenscharf


----------



## roborider (8. August 2006)

> Und das PRO `07
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. August 2006)

ich warte aber immer noch auf das kleine bt!


----------



## *Sickboy* (9. August 2006)

ich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. August 2006)

Hier warten aber viele Leute auf das BT   Ich nämlich auch  
Hoffentlich lohnt sich das warten.


----------



## V!RUS (9. August 2006)

Jep, ich warte auch auf das BT  

BTW.: Hier gibts günstige Pedalen.


----------



## koxxrider (9. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, ich warte auch auf das BT
> 
> BTW.: Hier gibts günstige Pedalen.




hehe hab ich direkt mal bestellt


----------



## Trialar (9. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, ich warte auch auf das BT
> 
> BTW.: Hier gibts günstige Pedalen.


 
Ich such und such, finde aber ( bis aufs logo ) wieder keinen Unterschied zu den Vp-Pedalen für 23


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich such und such, finde aber ( bis aufs logo ) wieder keinen Unterschied zu den Vp-Pedalen fÃ¼r 23â¬




KÃ¶nntest du mir bitte die Seite nennen wo es die noch fÃ¼r 23â¬ gibt? Der Preis ist nÃ¤mlich schon biÃl gestiegen


----------



## locdog (9. August 2006)

schaut mal was ich beim googeln entdeckt habe, vielleicht was aus der Turkei ?  http://www.bike4.eu/ 
die dropouts sehen vielversprechend aus


----------



## Trialar (9. August 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du mir bitte die Seite nennen wo es die noch für 23 gibt? Der Preis ist nämlich schon bißl gestiegen


 
Ich glaub eher der preis ist gesunken .

Bei Monty kosten die 19,65   


link


----------



## Trialar (9. August 2006)

Wenn dir das silber der VP`s nicht gefällt kannste sie ja trotzdem kaufen und dann gegen meine schwarzen in "Topzustand" eintauschen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. August 2006)

Die Preissteigerung siehst du beim Jan und beim Frank.K auf der Seite.  Das es die bei Monty für den Preis gibt wusst ich noch garnet. Danke für den Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (9. August 2006)

Und meine Pedale bevorzugst du garnet? 

Jetzt bin ich aber sauer


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Und meine Pedale bevorzugst du garnet?
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber sauer



Ne  , hab mir jetzt erst neue Wellgo Magnesiumpedale geholt.


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2006)

sind euch die zhi felgen aufgefallen, (http://www.bikes-all-over.de/xtcomm....html/XTCsid/77e84ee1b8bb5643c725ef7a267b8083) sehen irgentwie so neu, gut und günstig aus.


----------



## ecols (9. August 2006)

joa.. sehen aus wie tryall in glänzend, 48mm und geöst..
wär mal nen versuch wert..


----------



## trialsrider (10. August 2006)

www.neiltunnicliffe.com die neuen ZOO! felgen sehen richtig gut aus finde ich! und laut seinen worten sollen sie auch was halten!


----------



## trialsrider (10. August 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal was ich beim googeln entdeckt habe, vielleicht was aus der Turkei ?  http://www.bike4.eu/
> die dropouts sehen vielversprechend aus



joar erinnern mich irgendwie an BT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (10. August 2006)

Da hat wohl endlich jemand herausgefunden wie Trial-Rahmen aussehen solln 


ZM2
Wheelbase: 1005 
Chainstay:353
Head angle:72
Weight:1.9 Kg









Z1
Wheelbase: 1080
Chainstay:380
BBï¼ +35
Head angle:72
Weight:2 Kg


----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2006)

der hinterbau sieht aus wie bei meinem mikebike und wird demnach genauso flexen.


----------



## Trialar (10. August 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob das Nu-Stuff ist, ich kenn die Rahmen jedenfalls noch nicht:


----------



## AcaPulco (10. August 2006)

Der untere is echt hässlich und der obere ist einfach nur n monty. So siehts auf jedenfall aus.


----------



## Trialar (10. August 2006)

Hab net gesagt das sie mir gefallen


----------



## V!RUS (10. August 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat wohl endlich jemand herausgefunden wie Trial-Rahmen aussehen solln
> 
> 
> ZM2
> ...



Bilder aufgebaut gibt es auch hier.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder aufgebaut gibt es auch hier.



jaaa...sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, mit dem weiß und den grünen aufklebern!!
ich finds top!!  

Jan


----------



## alien1976 (11. August 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal was ich beim googeln entdeckt habe, vielleicht was aus der Turkei ?  http://www.bike4.eu/
> die dropouts sehen vielversprechend aus




Nicht schlecht  sehen hammer stabil aus grad die hintere Disc Aufnahme


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. August 2006)

beim Jan gibts neue sachen...

Try All 2006








Schienbeinschützer RB-Design







RB Design 











RB-Design Brake Booster 4-Loch schwarz/Rot 







Bremsbeläge Try All weiß 







Und noch das Freilaufritzel von Try All 

Freilaufritzel Try All 108.9 18 Z.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. August 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> beim Jan gibts neue sachen...
> 
> Freilaufritzel Try All 108.9 18 Z.




hat evtl. schon irgendwer im us oder gb forum was über das teil gesagt? ich les da nich mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (11. August 2006)

Sascha hat gesagt, der Hösel hat gesagt, 'Das Ding taugt!'.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. August 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> hat evtl. schon irgendwer im us oder gb forum was über das teil gesagt? ich les da nich mit...



Jo ich  Das Teil is schon ganz gut......bisher jedenfalls. Aber so nen richtigen krassen Unterschied zum Trial ENO merkt man net finde ich. Hab mir das Teil auch nur geholt weil ich den ENO schon so lange (über 2 Jahre) habe und ich in kein eiziges mal gewartet habe und das Teil hält immer noch. Aber zur Vorsicht der Try all Freilauf.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. August 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ich Aber so nen richtigen krassen Unterschied zum Trial ENO merkt man net finde ich.



naja ich bin zuerst den shimpanso gefahren, jetz den acs. ich glaub DA wird nen unterschied zu merken sein^^

ich komm aber trotzdem noch immer nich damit klar, dass das ding von try all is und verdammt nochma nur 75â¬ kostet ;-)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. August 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich bin zuerst den shimpanso gefahren, jetz den acs. ich glaub DA wird nen unterschied zu merken sein^^
> 
> ich komm aber trotzdem noch immer nich damit klar, dass das ding von try all is und verdammt nochma nur 75 kostet ;-)



Weil die Verarbeitung rein äußerlich mit der vom ENO nicht zu vergleichen ist würde ich sagen. Wie das Teil innen aussieht weiss ich leider noch nicht


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2006)

hab ihr schon was von den bremsbelägen gehört? Weich? Hart?


----------



## florianwagner (12. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> hab ihr schon was von den bremsbelägen gehört? Weich? Hart?




keine ahnung, ich ruf ständig an, aber die melden sich nicht...

man kaufse dir und finds selber raus...


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. August 2006)

werden genauso sein, wie die grünen, oder roten. halten bestimmt ne weile


----------



## V!RUS (12. August 2006)

Bilder vom "Cigüena"-Rahmen aufgebaut hier.

ACHTUNG TRIALSRIDER: Dieser Link enthält Bilder von kleinen Fahrrädern.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG TRIALSRIDER: Dieser Link enthält Bilder von kleinen Fahrrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder vom "Cigüena"-Rahmen aufgebaut hier.
> 
> ACHTUNG TRIALSRIDER: Dieser Link enthält Bilder von kleinen Fahrrädern.




Wenn der neue BT Rahmen auch so aussieht na dann guten Nacht weil die Komponenten voll nach BT aussehn. Das is die Perfektion an Hässlichkeit. Dann nur Disk und RR. Alles die Sachen die ich persönlich net an nem 20" Rahmen haben will. Dann  sieht der Rahmen für mich net mal sehr stabil aus . Das Tretlager wurde noch net mal aus einem Frästeil gemacht. Der Typ will ne Meinung über den Rahmen haben und schreibt net mal die Geo hin. Tut mit leid aber der Rahmen ist echt der letzte Schiss.


----------



## V!RUS (12. August 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der neue BT Rahmen auch so aussieht na dann guten Nacht weil die Komponenten voll nach BT aussehn. Das is die Perfektion an Hässlichkeit. Dann nur Disk und RR. Alles die Sachen die ich persönlich net an nem 20" Rahmen haben will. Dann  sieht der Rahmen für mich net mal sehr stabil aus . Das Tretlager wurde noch net mal aus einem Frästeil gemacht. Der Typ will ne Meinung über den Rahmen haben und schreibt net mal die Geo hin. Tut mit leid aber der Rahmen ist echt der letzte Schiss.



Wirklich schön finde ich den auch nicht. Ich finde Scheibe hinten sehr schön, gegen Rockring hab ich auch nicht wirklich was, aber so sieht das Rad irgendwie schlecht aus. Sieht aus, als ob hinten was fehlt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. August 2006)

Hab gerade gesehn das der hinten doch ne Vierpunktaufnahme hat. Das is gut


----------



## konrad (13. August 2006)

sieht so aus,wie die ersten ECHO emr 20" rahmen...langes sattelrohr,langer hinterbau...ei echter rückschritt im rahmendesign


----------



## V!RUS (13. August 2006)

Und was ist hinten mit der Scheibenaufnahme? Sieht aus als könnte man die Bremse da verstellen oder etwas drehen. Ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## konrad (13. August 2006)

wegen der horizontalen ausfallenden verschiebt sich ja die position des HR und der scheibe-also muss man auch die bremssattel dannach ausrichten können...aber bekomm mal den bremssattel so fest gebombt,das er sich net mehr in diesen langlöchern bewegt,wenn de mal aufm HR stehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2006)

http://trialmarkt.de/media/trypadswhite.jpg
der jan sagt dazu



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die Beläge erst ganz neu bekommen. Bin gerade etwas mit den weißen Belägen gefahren und sie ziehen auf meiner geflexten (aber schon sehr glatt gebremsten) Felge sehr ordentlich und dosierbar. Ich würde sagen, dass sie wie die anderen Try All Beläge sind, nur minimal weicher.


----------



## hopmonkey (13. August 2006)

is das logo auf der bremsfläche die verschleißanzeige?


----------



## trialsrider (14. August 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> is das logo auf der bremsfläche die verschleißanzeige?




Jein...durch erwährmung dehnt sich diese neue Art von Bremsbelägen dann bei viel bremsen in Kurzer Zeit etwas aus....dadurch wird der Druckpunkt härter und die Beläge stellen sich etwas von alleine nach bei starkem verschleiß!


----------



## trail-kob (14. August 2006)

nix da... schwachfug


----------



## Scrat (14. August 2006)

Zukunftsmusik: Steuerung des Gleichgewichtsorgans von außen

Servus, Thomas


----------



## roborider (14. August 2006)

Mh...dann kommt bald der Ryan-Leech-Helm auf den Markt, da programmiert man vorher ein, dass man Ryan Leech sein will. Dann erspart man sich das üben ... juhu, dann wird Trial irgendwie sinnlos...


----------



## isah (15. August 2006)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=81891&pid=1024049&st=0&#entry1024049


----------



## AcaPulco (15. August 2006)

Und etz? CLS' - CLS-Python... sieht auch net anders aus als alle anderen grünen Pythons. Der soll lieber wieder was machen, der Penner!


----------



## Domino (15. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Und etz? CLS' - CLS-Python... sieht auch net anders aus als alle anderen grünen Pythons. Der soll lieber wieder was machen, der Penner!





moin,
ich denke mal es ging um die felge am HR.

und tschüsssssss


----------



## AcaPulco (15. August 2006)

Und das schliest du aus einem Post der nur einen Link enthällt? Du bist ja gut! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (16. August 2006)

einmal die felge, dann die hebel .. und die tatsache das craig lee scott eine nicht angeflexte felge fährt, ich hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden...


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. August 2006)

ist doch völlig Rille. Er hat geschrieben, dass er ein Schönwettertrialer ist, und wenn er damit klar kommt ist das doch okay, oder?


----------



## AcaPulco (16. August 2006)

Das solltest du auch dazusagen. Schonmal wer nen Marta oder Louise Hebel an ner HS gehabt? Gibs da Erfahrungen zu?


----------



## isah (17. August 2006)

hab heute mal die koxx bloxx weiss a.k.a crocopads ran gemacht (echo felge, flexung mit dünner trennscheibe aber testweise mal mit weiten rillen).. mal von der lächerlich übertriebenen verpackung abgesehen sind die dinger ziemlich gut, sind dafür aber auch weich. (also weicher als die roten bloxx, aber härter als die zoo.. naja, irgendwo dazwischen)

Ziehen sehr gut, der sound stört wohl manche, ist ein ziemlich (!!) hoher, lauter ton.

wenns was aufregendes im wasser oder beim verschleiss gibt schreib ich das rein...


----------



## V!RUS (17. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> mal von der lächerlich übertriebenen verpackung abgesehen...



  Ich dachte diese Boxen wären nur Zierde für die Fotos.


----------



## AcaPulco (17. August 2006)

So eine hab ich auch hier rumliegen, ich find das voll cool. Das bringt Stil in das Trialgeschäft. Hat was, finde ich.


----------



## biker ben (17. August 2006)

bin mal auf die rahmen boxen gespannt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Das solltest du auch dazusagen. Schonmal wer nen Marta oder Louise Hebel an ner HS gehabt? Gibs da Erfahrungen zu?



gude....wo isn louise hebel an ner hs??
der cls fährt doch einfach die bremsen umgekehrt (rechtsvorne)
 Max


----------



## kingpin18 (17. August 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> gude....wo isn louise hebel an ner hs??
> der cls fährt doch einfach die bremsen umgekehrt (rechtsvorne)
> Max



Das sind beides HS33  hebel nur der Vordere ist halt grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (18. August 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> gude....wo isn louise hebel an ner hs??
> der cls fährt doch einfach die bremsen umgekehrt (rechtsvorne)
> Max



Das ist eine HS 33 mit dem Zoo CNC Hebel...


----------



## Jakeschimoto (18. August 2006)

...mal ne Zwischenfrage zu dem Bike von Mr Scott. Der hat ja diese Y-Adapter an den Maguras. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die überhaupt was bringen? Also ich meine im Bezug auf das Bremsverhalten?

Dankäschen!


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2006)

also die sind dafür da das die beiden kolben symetrischer arbeiten.


----------



## Jakeschimoto (18. August 2006)

Ok, das verstehe ich schon, aber ich würd halt gern wissen, ob sich die Anschaffung lohnen würde....verbessertes Auf/zu gefühl in der Bremse, besserer, deutlicherer Druckpunkt?


----------



## isah (18. August 2006)

Mal abgesehen davon das die beläge trotzdem nicht gleichzeitig ausfahren, ist der y-stecker nur teuer, nach kurzer zeit undicht und überhaupt total sinnentfreit.

Alleine weil das entlüften ein riesen gefummel ist würde ich das ding lassen, du musst quasi 2x entlüften.

Stahlflex kompatibel ist das ding auch nicht.


----------



## Jakeschimoto (18. August 2006)

Ahaaaa, also grande ********! Ne das muss nicht sein, abgesehen davon macht das die Bremse sicher nicht leichter, ist ja ein Alugussteil.

Dankje well!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. August 2006)

also.. noch ein kleines update zu den weissen bloxx.. 

bei wasser sind die auch noch sehr, sehr gut. das hauptproblem ist das die in 3 tagen ungefährt 30% des belags verloren haben, was noch schlimmer ist weil sie sich obwohl sie 100% grade sind sich schief abschleifen.

Das mit dem geräusch hat sich allerdings gegeben, ohne bewusste äusserliche einflüsse. Naja, scheint wohl für leute mit ner alten/schwachen flexung genau das richtige zu sein, auf ne frische flexung sind die nichts.


----------



## AcaPulco (20. August 2006)

Nach so kurzer Zeit schon ein Drittel von den Belägen weg? Ach du Schande, da  bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen TryAll Braun. =)


----------



## florianwagner (20. August 2006)

ich erzähl euch dann mal wies mich auf die fresse gelegt haben wird...
ne quatsch, ich hoff die hält paar tage...


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2006)

ja, so 2 Tage macht sie bestimmt mit. Alter, du sparst an der Kette Gewicht. Krass.


----------



## [email protected]_C (20. August 2006)

Ja, ich muss schon sagen, das ist bestimmt das schlauste was man machen kann, an der kette an gewicht zu sparen..... voll der bimbo


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. August 2006)

[email protected]_C schrieb:
			
		

> voll der bimbo


bimbo lol  
Ne, muss jeder selbst wissen. Bei einigen wird gewicht sparen aber leider zur sinnfreien Sucht so das sie den Nutzen/Zweck vergessen.
Wenn ihr mal ins Leichtbau forum hier schaut... da gibst ganz andere Gestalten   Ich sag nur Bremsbeläge aus selbst geschnittenem Kork, da es ja leichter ist als Gummi


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. August 2006)

Ich warte ja nur noch auf die Styroporrahmen  oder auf die ausgebohrten Schläuche.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. August 2006)

guck dir bevor du die kette montierst nochmal den thread mit klaas sturz an! überlegs dir


----------



## GanjaRIDER (23. August 2006)

Titanium mod bike 
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=28852


----------



## alien1976 (23. August 2006)

Na unsere russicschen Nachbarn habens ja mit dem Titan "weltgrößtes Vorkommen" ist bestimmt gar net so Teuer bei denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (23. August 2006)

Gefällt mir wirklich nicht schlecht ein Bike aus Titanium






Nur irgendwie glaube ich, dass die Scheibenbremsaufnahme nicht hundertprozentig gut angebracht ist.




Wenn ich die Kette spanne, also das Rad nach hinten ziehe, müsste ich doch auch die Möglichkeit haben, den Bremssattel ebenfalls weiter nach aussen zu führen, oder nicht?


----------



## kingpin18 (23. August 2006)

Hab was gefunden neue Felgen von Try All und sie gefallen mir ganz gut.


----------



## trialsrider (23. August 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab was gefunden neue Felgen von Try All und sie gefallen mir ganz gut.




 GEIL CHROM!!!!

Aber die sind immernoch gleisch shei$$e verarbeitet oder? 

martin


----------



## konrad (23. August 2006)

schaltaugenschutz zum vernünftigen preis:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9129


----------



## kingpin18 (23. August 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> GEIL CHROM!!!!
> 
> Aber die sind immernoch gleisch shei$$e verarbeitet oder?
> 
> martin




Wir werden sehen wenn die raus kommen. Ich stell mir gerade vor ein schön sauberes Coust mit den Felgen wen da die sonne drauf scheint BLING BLING


----------



## florianwagner (23. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> schaltaugenschutz zum vernünftigen preis:
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9129




hier schau mal bei ebauf...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Point-Schutz-fue...yZ100247QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. August 2006)

Problem mit dem Chromfelgen ist das das zeug abplatz und Flexen wird dann auch irgendwie komisch.
Schwer ist es galub ich auch.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. August 2006)

steht da irgendwo das material bei, oder woher wisst ihr das die verchromt sind?
ich musste während meines grundpraktikums alu mit sämtlichen feilen schlichten und am ende noch polieren, und ich kann nur sagen, dass das danach auch nicht aners aus sah als auf dem bild... alu läuft zwar an, aber wenn die dann klar drüber gelackt haben, könnte doch auch poliertes alu sein?
wenn ich mich da irre legt veto ein, nur aus meinem gefeilten alu klotz der poliert ist, kann man auch noch nen taschenspiegel draus machen!?!
flo


----------



## plazermen (23. August 2006)

Muss doch poliertes Alu sein. Was denn sonnst?  Mit Stahlfelgen bei minimum Nasse kann man das bremsen vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (23. August 2006)

plazermen schrieb:
			
		

> Muss doch poliertes Alu sein. Was denn sonnst?  Mit Stahlfelgen bei minimum Nasse kann man das bremsen vergessen.


Alu kann man auch Vercromen!


----------



## KermitB4 (23. August 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hier schau mal bei ebauf...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Point-Schutz-fue...yZ100247QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo

das Teil hatte ich auch mal, habe es aber jetzt dem Bike-Show vertickt. Fragt den mal, der ist sehr zu frieden denke ich.

MFG


----------



## plazermen (23. August 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Alu kann man auch Vercromen!




Na denke mal ein bisschen - ob Chrom auf Alu oder auf Stahl drauf - Ergebniss ist der selbe - null bremsen bei Nasse. Kannst Du sogar Holzfelgen basteln und Chrom beschichten und es macht kein Unterschied :]. Fuer Trialgebrauch - Chrom Bechichtung ist nichts.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (24. August 2006)

Das wird nur poliert...ist am ende das gleiche wie die VIZ felgen nur etwas besser poliert..


----------



## koxxrider (24. August 2006)

seit wann kann man alu verchromen?
ich würde mal sagen das ist silber eloxirtwie die echo rahmen


----------



## roborider (24. August 2006)

Nö, eloxieren ist matt, die Echorahmen sind poliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (24. August 2006)

"Auch Aluminium kann nach dem Aufbringen einer Zwischenschicht verchromt werden" Wikipedia


----------



## AmericanChesser (24. August 2006)

Macht aber keiner da man Alu danach noch "Backen" muss!
Eloxal muss nicht Matt sein!


----------



## koxxrider (24. August 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Macht aber keiner da man Alu danach noch "Backen" muss!
> Eloxal muss nicht Matt sein!




richtig


----------



## roborider (24. August 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Macht aber keiner da man Alu danach noch "Backen" muss!
> Eloxal muss nicht Matt sein!


OK, ich mein nur, das man mit polieren auch solchen Glanz hinbekommt...

2007er Norco Evolve, wie immer nur in Canada erhältlich


----------



## Eisbein (24. August 2006)

hässlich!


----------



## [email protected]_C (24. August 2006)

das is so ein kloh-fahrrad, wer so einen scheiss produziert sollte man echt erschießen........,einfach nur voll tschauuuu


----------



## soma (24. August 2006)

Hahaha, wie zur Hölle hängt denn bitte die Kette an dem Bike, wenn man mal auf das kleinste Ritzel schaltet? Echt mal schwul...

Naja, was soll es, man muss es ja nicht kaufen...


----------



## konrad (25. August 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> ......., wie immer nur in Canada erhältlich



zum glück!das könn se echt behalten.:kotz:


----------



## alien1976 (25. August 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> OK, ich mein nur, das man mit polieren auch solchen Glanz hinbekommt...
> 
> 2007er Norco Evolve, wie immer nur in Canada erhältlich




Boor ey ist das Grottenhässlich; abartig; Diskriminierend, Schlimm einfach nur ääääääää.

Stahl kann rosten- Brot kann schimmeln- und die --- können Nichts"!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. August 2006)

jetzt stellt euch den rahmen mal mit trial komponenten vor, dann würde es schon viel besser aussehen, liegt auch an dem müll, der da dran is, dass es so shiddig aussieht. trotzdem gefällts mir net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (25. August 2006)

Ich mein auch, ohne Sattel, mit Singlespeed wÃ¤r es schon ganz passabel
kostet auch nur rund 700â¬


----------



## konrad (25. August 2006)

da kann man sich auch gleich bei bike-mailorder nen dirtrahmen fÃ¼r 150â¬ kaufen-sieht geanuso aus-mit trialkomponenten...


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. August 2006)




----------



## V!RUS (26. August 2006)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass dieses Cigüena schon das BT sein soll. Find ich bisschen schade, hätte was besseres erwartet. Weitere Informationen:



> Here are pic of MOD bike.
> http://www.biketrials.ca/content/view/178/2/
> 
> WB: 990mm
> ...



Also von der Geo find ich das wohl ganz nett, auch Scheibenaufnahme find ich wohl gut, aber das Aussehen sagt mir noch nicht ganz zu. Ich hab gedacht dies Cigüena wär was eigenstädiges.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass dieses Cigüena schon das BT sein soll. Find ich bisschen schade, hätte was besseres erwartet. Weitere Informationen:
> 
> 
> 
> Also von der Geo find ich das wohl ganz nett, auch Scheibenaufnahme find ich wohl gut, aber das Aussehen sagt mir noch nicht ganz zu. Ich hab gedacht dies Cigüena wär was eigenstädiges.




Ganz deine Meinung. Die Geo ist super aber der Rest :kotz: . Das Teil sieht aus wie eins von den alten 20" Megamos also hässlich. Vielleicht muss man es aber auch erstmal life sehn .....wer weiss. Mein Fazit ist das sich das warten net gelohnt hat.... schade.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon das die beläge trotzdem nicht gleichzeitig ausfahren, ist der y-stecker nur teuer, nach kurzer zeit undicht und überhaupt total sinnentfreit.
> 
> Alleine weil das entlüften ein riesen gefummel ist würde ich das ding lassen, du musst quasi 2x entlüften.
> 
> Stahlflex kompatibel ist das ding auch nicht.



ich fahre hinten auch noch den y-verteiler und der war in drei jahren nicht 1x undicht und entlüftet wird da, wie üblich, auch nur an einer seite vom kolben.
auf die bremsleistung hat es aber tatsächlich keinen einfluss.


----------



## isah (26. August 2006)

ich hatte den.. weiss nicht mehr genau, keinen monat und der war undicht. 

Zum entlüften: ich hab mir von nem monty-menschen das so erklären lassen, das man das wie 2 seperate systeme entlüften muss. Also erst in den rechten, dann in den linken kolben spritzen.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. August 2006)

ich hab bisher immer nur einen kolben entlüftet und es funzt.


----------



## Trialar (28. August 2006)

Ich kenne den noch nicht:

Titan Rahmen von Batch:










http://batch.org/images/vrml/kenichi.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. August 2006)

da stellen sich mir die nackenhaare auf..


----------



## koxxrider (28. August 2006)

ich hatte heute mal eine titan schraube in der hand. boah, das ist noch leichter als alu und man hat keine chance da ein loch rein zu bohren


----------



## mtb-trialer. (28. August 2006)

titan ist NICHT leichter als alu...


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. August 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> titan ist NICHT leichter als alu...


wenn ich in Physik richtig aufgepasst hab!?!

4,5 g/cm3 Titan
2.7 g/cm3 Alu


----------



## koxxrider (28. August 2006)

hm, ist mir irgenwie leichter vor gekommen. war mir so sicher das ich es hier rein geschrieben habe 
wär ja auch ein bischen extrem


----------



## mtb-trialer. (28. August 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich in Physik richtig aufgepasst hab!?!
> 
> 4,5 g/cm3 Titan
> 2.7 g/cm3 Alu


richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (29. August 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> richtig




trotzdem wäre jegliche art der bearbeitung die ihr nanntet bis auf das polieren daemlich weil zu teuer.

die dinger werden poliert und mit 0.05mm finishlack beschichtet wie auch die rahem!


----------



## Trialar (29. August 2006)

Grade bei Observed gesehen:

http://www.freshproducts.co.uk/


----------



## noonnet (29. August 2006)

Alu: 2.7 g/cm^3 stimmt natürlich nur theoretisch.

das für bikes verwendete alu ist gepresst und somit dichter = schwerer.


----------



## isah (29. August 2006)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=82689&st=0

zusammenfassend:



>





> *365*, +55, *1035mm/1025mm*



bestimmt ein sehr geiles bike, 1025mm ist ein schönes "medium".


----------



## Monty98 (29. August 2006)

irgendwie geht mir das "python" an dem python ab 
ich mein jetzt nicht die sticker oder sonst was...auch das design is mir egal..

aber 1035mm radstand..naja is einfach nicht python-like

aber nicht schlecht ausgestattet dem herrn scott sein radl


----------



## isah (29. August 2006)

mein python war unterm strich mit abstand das beschissenste bike das ich je gefahren bin, die geometrie ist einfach abnormal.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. August 2006)

ja halt zu lang. mein altes hoffmann 20" war auch so n verschnitt also auch laaaaang......war *******....bunnys gehn damit net gut......ma sehen was für eins als nächstes kommt.....1025.....gar net schlecht...


----------



## AcaPulco (29. August 2006)

Da versuch ich lieber meins etz net kaput zu machen, bevor ich das nehm. Aber vielleicht sind 1035 ja garnet so schlecht. Rollbunnyhop braucht man zwar kaum, geht aber schon schwerer mit dem 1045er. Aber trotzdem hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und komm sehr gut mit zurecht. Naja, wenn er kaput geht, wirds wohl ein 1035er werden.


----------



## isah (30. August 2006)

der python 2007 thread ist pflicht, herrlich wie es da abgeht... (http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=82689&st=40)

ein Auszug:




> (TheMunn @ Aug 30 2006 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh so funny, Pull your head out of his arse.
> ...


----------



## trialsrider (30. August 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ja halt zu lang. mein altes hoffmann 20" war auch so n verschnitt also auch laaaaang......war *******....bunnys gehn damit net gut......ma sehen was für eins als nächstes kommt.....1025.....gar net schlecht...



gibt aber kein 26" mit 1025!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (30. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200022503349


----------



## Monty98 (30. August 2006)

irgendwie seh ich jede woche ein neues onza...da hat wohl wer spaß am schweißen..


----------



## EchoPure (30. August 2006)

Der Onza ist doch wieder unr ein Nachbau vom Gu Thypoon (also die form bis auf die Geo die ist anders)!!!!!!
und der andere istein nachbau vom XTP!
Habeb die keine Ideen für neue Rahmen?


----------



## Monty98 (30. August 2006)

ausfallenden, steuerrohr und oberes yoke sind auch net komplett gleich


----------



## Eisbein (2. September 2006)

beim jan gibs wieder neues zeugs
http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/punchinbarchr.jpg 80â¬
http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/viztitanbb.jpg 210â¬ (!!!)
http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/vizbbsquare.jpg 29â¬


----------



## kingpin18 (2. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> beim jan gibs wieder neues zeugs
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/viztitanbb.jpg 210 (!!!)




Wer zahlt den 210 für ein Innenlager?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. September 2006)

lol was?
80 â¬ fÃ¼r nen lenker? wollen die einen verarschen?
chrome look hin oder her
210â¬ Innenlager? das ist die hÃ¤lfter des preises eines Rahmens... lol und ist nur 9g leichter als das tryall
Wer das kauft hat wohl sonst nix zu tun


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. September 2006)

Das wird echt immer schlimmer. 80â¬ fÃ¼r den scheiÃ Lenker. Das Ding ist doch nicht mehr als 30â¬ wert. So ein rotz. In Frankreich sitzt der Koxx Papa mit seinen Leuten rum, und lacht sich nen Ast, das es immer noch Leute gibt, die sowas kaufen. Kranke Schei$$e


----------



## soma (2. September 2006)

@cryo:
bzw. einfach nur zu viel Geld...

Irgendwo muss man doch das Geld loswerden. Am besten gleich ne ganze Schubkarre voll hinpferchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. September 2006)

die leute die sich so ein mist kaufen kann man einfach nur außlachen, oder verhauen. Und die leute, die die preisemachen und den rotz herstellen auch.
Ich könnte wetten das zeug hält noch nicht mal nen jahr. wo andere produkte nur drüber lachen die halten teilweise das dreifach und kosten nur die hälfte (oder weniger)


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. September 2006)

lasst mal alle dem jan mails schreiben von wegen wir lassen uns nicht verarschen und er soll die ******** ausm programm nehmen...wenn ich lachen will kann ich auch ins ddd gucken...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. September 2006)

man stelle sich vor jemand kauf das tryall titan schaltwerkt, diesen neuen Lenker und das viz Innenlager. Da wären über 600 fällig. Ich rechne das lieber nicht in DM um


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (3. September 2006)

Mal ne Frage: Hat sich schon irgendjemand dieses ähm etwas teure Tryall Schaltwerk geholt, denn ich hab noch kein Bike mit diesem Teil gesehen.


----------



## isah (3. September 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> lasst mal alle dem jan mails schreiben von wegen wir lassen uns nicht verarschen und er soll die ******** ausm programm nehmen...wenn ich lachen will kann ich auch ins ddd gucken...



lol so ein gelaber, er zwingt niemand das ding zu kaufen.


----------



## Monty98 (3. September 2006)

naja die zoo! oder echo lenker sind leider auch keinen euro billiger (als die 75â¬ variante)..
btw: zoo! lenker rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage: Hat sich schon irgendjemand dieses ähm etwas teure Tryall Schaltwerk geholt, denn ich hab noch kein Bike mit diesem Teil gesehen.


die dinger sind an den Koxx VRacings verbaut. http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/koxxxtprgr.JPG


----------



## 525Rainer (3. September 2006)

das innenlager sieht sehr robust und stabil aus würd ich mal sagen..


----------



## konrad (3. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> die dinger sind an den Koxx VRacings verbaut. http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/koxxxtprgr.JPG



die frage war wohl eher,ob sich das ding schon jemand freiwillig einzeln gekauft hat-was bei dem preis kein normaler mensch tun würde....also ich hab das schaltwerk an noch keinem amateurbike gesehn.


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. September 2006)

scheiß auf die teuren lenker, bt kaufen!


----------



## isah (3. September 2006)

oder monty lenker, hab meinen fÃ¼r 30â¬ von monty-bikes.de.

ansonsten ganz klar zoo!


----------



## trialsrider (3. September 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> man stelle sich vor jemand kauf das tryall titan schaltwerkt, diesen neuen Lenker und das viz Innenlager. Da wären über 600 fällig. Ich rechne das lieber nicht in DM um



So in etwa hatte ich das vor!  

Haut mich dann irgendwer weil ich dann die schönsten 
und teuersten Teile habe??  

@heavy metal: Nein nicht bt kaufen weil der Lenker ******* aussieht!  
Zoo! schon eher!


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. September 2006)

was sieht daran bitte ******* aus?


----------



## V!RUS (3. September 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> was sieht daran bitte ******* aus?




Waaaas? Du siehst das etwa nicht?  

Guck dir das doch mal an.











Du siehst doch, dass der BT-Lenker vieeel hässlicher ist.

Trialsrider ist doof.


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. September 2006)

Wir reden aber von dem 760er BT Lenker, oder irre ich?


----------



## V!RUS (3. September 2006)

Bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ich dacht immer es wird üben den BT Riser gemeckert. Wobei der andere doch auch ganz normal wie die Üblichen aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (3. September 2006)

ich hab natürlich von dem männlichen 76er gesprochen!!!


----------



## trialsrider (4. September 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab natürlich von dem männlichen 76er gesprochen!!!




ok kannte nur den felix! wollte einfach nur meckern!  

bin garnet doof


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. September 2006)

Neuste Entwicklung aus dem Hause Alex Winkler (..::HR_Only::. im Forum)


----------



## konrad (4. September 2006)

iiiihhhhh!ich wusste doch schon immer,dass die sachsen net normal sind...jetzt schmiern se sich den teer schon auf die lippen:kotz:


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (4. September 2006)

und du willst hier her komm konrad............... überleg dir des nochmal


----------



## konrad (4. September 2006)

denkst etwa ich hab angst vor euerm gothic lippenstift 
von welcher deiner schnallen hast du denn das grundmaterial abgezogen?

außerdem braucht man so'n ding bei dualdisk net


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (4. September 2006)

wirst dich schon noch umschauen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. September 2006)

Is hier session angeasagt oder was, weil der konrad runter kommt?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. September 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Neuste Entwicklung aus dem Hause Alex Winkler (..::HR_Only::. im Forum)



  Is ne sehr gute idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (4. September 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Is hier session angeasagt oder was, weil der konrad runter kommt?



ich fang ab oktober in dresden an zu studieren.da wird garantiert die ein oder andere session bei rumkommen


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. September 2006)

hey, gute sache. das letzte mal sind wir uns nämlich 2004 in thalheim begegnet.


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. September 2006)

noch einer mehr in dresden, fein


----------



## alien1976 (6. September 2006)

Geilomat von RB

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...v=/images?q=rb+design&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=X

Rollin Roll Animation


----------



## Hiro (6. September 2006)




----------



## konrad (6. September 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Geilomat von RB
> 
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...v=/images?q=rb+design&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=X
> 
> Rollin Roll Animation



gibts doch schon lange...würd mich aber mal trotzdem interessieren wie sich die HR nabe fährt und wie sich das kassettenkörper-design im trialeinsatz mit dünnen ritzel bewehrt...
kann die sich nich mal jemand kaufen,zum wohle der allgemeinheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 116757


was wird das schöne ding kosten, und wie leicht ist es denn. 
@konrad: jetzt haste dein double disk frame, oder sag dir der bt nicht zu


----------



## konrad (6. September 2006)

hab mein KOT doch schon längst zu hause stehn.leider is das ding ohne brakebooster nicht fahrbar,wasich eigentlich vor hatte,bis die disc da ist,aber so muss ich halt warten bis die lieferung vom jan kommt-ende der woche gibts ein paar bilder


----------



## Hiro (6. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> was wird das schöne ding kosten, und wie leicht ist es denn.
> @konrad: jetzt haste dein double disk frame, oder sag dir der bt nicht zu




-BT RAVen 7.0 LIGHT frame ca. 530 EURO
-BT RAVen 7.0 frame (any colour) ca. 450 EURO

Frame BT RAVen 7.0
Colour: Any (powder paint) same as BT 6.0
WB 1070mm
CS 365-395mm
BB +20mm
Head Angle: 72 deg
Weight 2.26 KG

Frame BT RAVen 7.0 LIGHT
Colour: Black Anode + laser logos
WB 1070mm
CS 365-395mm
BB +20mm
Weight 2.05 KG


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. September 2006)

meiner meinung nach neuer bzw. abgeänderter coust....






sieht vom kompletten rahmendesign her flacher aus un auch der hinterbau un die aufallenden machen mir nen andren eindruck als beim altbekannten coust,weiß net was dran is....

EDIT// booster is auch anders gehalten....--->


----------



## Koxxi (7. September 2006)

jo, kann ich bestätigen da ich es selber fahre. Gibt es allerdings auch schon länger. Ist insgesamt flacher und länger als das alte. Länge von 1095 und 385er Kettenstreben. Die Ausfallenden sind die selben. Bei den HS33 ist ein integrierter Brakebooster auf dem "Ciaco" steht. Und die zusätzlichen Streben die von den Bremsen zum Tretlager führen sind anders geformt und verlaufen steiler als die alten.


----------



## Hiro (7. September 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach neuer bzw. abgeänderter coust....
> 
> 
> sieht vom kompletten rahmendesign her flacher aus un auch der hinterbau un die aufallenden machen mir nen andren eindruck als beim altbekannten coust,weiß net was dran is....
> ...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. September 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soma (7. September 2006)

Er wollte, glaube ich, eher sagen:

>>Bei dem Coust sehe ich nichts, bei dem hier ist auf jeden Fall was dran...<<

<Link zum Bild>

Den BT find ich jedenfalls nicht schlecht. Singlespeed kannst du so nun ohne Spanner fahren...und er hat Discaufnahme  klasse...


----------



## Hiro (8. September 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Er wollte, glaube ich, eher sagen:
> 
> >>Bei dem Coust sehe ich nichts, bei dem hier ist auf jeden Fall was dran...<<
> 
> ...



Genau, dass wollte ich sagen.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. September 2006)

Wurden die schon geposted?

http://www.biketrials.ca/content/view/201/2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (16. September 2006)

Generell kannte ich die neuen Magura Parts schon, doch das Bild





kannte ich noch nicht. Sieht schon ziemlich genial aus, wie ich finde 
Bin wirklich mal sehr gespannt darauf, was Magura hier für Preise aufrufen wird bzw. wie hoch die Straßen- / Internetpreise gehandelt werden.


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. September 2006)

is halt ne marta, aber die farbe ist doch schon ziemlich schick


----------



## V!RUS (16. September 2006)

Ein paar Bilder und Daten vom neuen 7.0 RAVen und CNC-Ritzel.

www.btbike.com


----------



## Trialar (16. September 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig vermute ist das Geminde unten fürs Schaltwerk. Gibts den Excenter dan auch ohne das improvisierte Schaltauge?
Dat wär doll


----------



## AcaPulco (17. September 2006)

Ist doch gehupft wie gesprungen obs drann ist oder net? Oder glaubste wegen den 20g Mehrgewicht kommste 0,5cm weniger hoch!?


----------



## curry4king (17. September 2006)

wenndes abhaben willst schleifst es runter und malst es bissel an :-D


----------



## konrad (17. September 2006)

ich finde,das BT das SS ritzel nicht noch leichter machen sollte,das ding sieht ja jetzt übelst dünn aus.ich fand die variante vorher besser.
und V!Z bringt auch sowas raus-aber ich bezweifle,dass das der jan irgendwann mal ranbekommen könnte http://www.vizbikes.com/singlespeed/3.jpg


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. September 2006)

wenn ja, wäre es allemal ne gute alternative zu king. und co


----------



## !Monty! (18. September 2006)

http://www.neiltunnicliffe.com/Homepage06.htm
der neue pitbull 07 rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. September 2006)

der sieht aber hübsch aus, das bischen grün macht mich immer fast schwach


----------



## Eisbein (18. September 2006)

sexy, aber hat der diesen neue 20" hinterbau? sieht so breit aus.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. September 2006)

Willst du vorne 26" und hinten 20" fahren oder wie? Klar muss der Hinterbau breiter sein, wenn ein 26" Rad rein will. Und ja, er ist auf Single-Speed ausgelegt. Öfnneste nochmal den Link und schaust die Bilder GAAANZ genau an! Besonders das letzte!


----------



## Eisbein (18. September 2006)

ja ne ist schon kla, aber ich meinte mit 20" hinterbau nur die einbaubreite. die sollte doch bei den 07ner rahmen dieses 20" maß haben also 116 oder 118mm. das war dann meine frage ob der rahmen das 135mm maß hat oder 116mm.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. September 2006)

ich mein de hamm 116mm einbaubreite hinte....steht beim jan so auffe homepage


----------



## konrad (18. September 2006)

zumindest hat der rahmen so'ne schräubchen an denen man die kette spannen kann.und so viel breiter sehen die ausfallenden im vergleich zum yoke auch nicht aus-scheint also der schmale hinterbau zu sein...

ich find ja,das der ZOO! rahmen jetzt genauso aussieht wie alle anderen rahmen.mit den 3 sitzrohren hatte er ja noch was besonderes,aber nu...trotzdem sieht er schick aus,aber halt nicht mehr besonders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. September 2006)

stimmt schon. der neue zoo is echt net so de burner.
aba im orginal wird er besser aussehen, so wie immer. bin ma auf die neuen adamants sehr gespannt. bzz. die restl. rahmen....ma kuckn.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. September 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Und ja, er ist auf Single-Speed ausgelegt. Öfnneste nochmal den Link und schaust die Bilder GAAANZ genau an! Besonders das letzte!




Und hier:

http://www.zoobike.com/page/pitbull.html

Weiß jemand, was das für ein Kettenspanner ist?


----------



## roborider (19. September 2006)

Der Echo Kettenspanner.


----------



## tommytrialer (21. September 2006)

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/formulariopedidopinonmonty6pawls.html

für den preis denke ich eine echte alternative

mal gespannt auf den deutschen preis


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. September 2006)

also ich hab das ding jetzt 14 tage getested...am ersten tag dachte ich der hält keine stunde.... hat innerhalb kürzester zeit mega oft geknackt... und nach 2 tagen war alles weg und er funtzt wie der White Industries ENO Trial..  die frage ob er hält wird die zeit zeigen


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> http://www.biketrial-spain.com/formulariopedidopinonmonty6pawls.html
> 
> für den preis denke ich eine echte alternative
> 
> mal gespannt auf den deutschen preis


 denke der wird wohl genao so sein., wenn nicht kannst du ihn ja da bestellen.


----------



## kingpin18 (21. September 2006)

Neuer Koxx Prototyp Rahmen


----------



## konrad (21. September 2006)

yaabbaa bow?hässlich?hält die discaufnahme?

so viele fragen...


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2006)

wo hast du die bilder her?


----------



## trialsrider (22. September 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> hält die discaufnahme?
> 
> so viele fragen...



Das ist nicht die Frage ob die Aufnahme hällt, sondern 
Wie klebe ich an das scheiß ding Kanti-Sockeln? Um vernünftige Bremsen
hinten fahren zu können wies sich fürnen anständigen Trialer gehört!*

Martin

*20"er sind damit ausgeschlossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Frage ob die Aufnahme hällt, sondern
> Wie klebe ich an das scheiß ding Kanti-Sockeln? Um vernünftige Bremsen
> hinten fahren zu können wies sich fürnen anständigen Trialer gehört!*
> 
> ...



nen schuss ins bein würde dir gut stehen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. September 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> nen schuss ins bein würde dir gut stehen



hahahhahahahahahahahahahaha......ja man gib ihm kami.......man martin du bist echtn norbert.....


----------



## roborider (22. September 2006)

Das Ding sieht aus wie das Darkhorse vom tinitram


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2006)

roborider schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht aus wie das Darkhorse vom tinitram



nicht wirklich, der rahmen von tinitram ist flacher, und hat ein niedrigeres tretlager.
http://i11.ebayimg.com/04/i/08/5f/10/b7_1_b.JPG


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. September 2006)

sieht trotzdem aus, wie ein hässliches darkhorse


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2006)

höre ich da was negatives über darkhorse. unverschämt sowas, könntest ja fast als 20" rider durch gehen. du sau, du schuft du schurke man nehme dir die gurke. 

die rahmen sehen doch schick aus, vll. nicht mit der org. lackierung, aber in bleu bestimmt geil, nicht son silberner einheitsbrei.

Nehms nicht ernst, bin grad lustig drauf.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ... könntest ja fast als 20" rider durch gehen. du sau, du schuft du schurke man nehme dir die gurke. ...



Wehre dich nicht gegen die dunkle seite der macht.


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. September 2006)

20" ist genauso wie darkhorse


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. September 2006)

20" ist was für richtige Männer, die vor testosteron nur so trozen.
26" ist für die Leute die anhand der größe des rades ihre (menschlichen?) nachteile überspielen müssen.




(nicht so ernst nehmen) *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (23. September 2006)

^^richtig du sagst es 

nur weil ihr mit eurem 26" Tipper macht und somit höher kommt.....

immer diese Schummler...

dafür is 20" leichter und einfach nur sexy


----------



## trialsrider (23. September 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> 20" ist was für richtige Männer, die vor testosteron nur so trozen.



 Dieser Satz ergibt einfach so KEINEN Sinn!  
20" man stelle sich so ein Rad nur vor!
Und das soll für richtige Männer sein?   

Ne ne...Dicke eier großes Rad!
kleine Eier kleines Rad! ganz logisch!


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ergibt einfach so KEINEN Sinn!
> 20" man stelle sich so ein Rad nur vor!
> Und das soll für richtige Männer sein?
> 
> ...



so seh ich ichs auch. 
@kami ich wehre mich nicht gegen die dunkle seite, ich bin fest davon überzeugt das die helle seite einfach die bessere ist. alleine schon wegen dem licht beim fahren


----------



## AcaPulco (23. September 2006)

Ihr seid so nervig. Können wir nicht 2 Foren machen? 20" und 26"...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. September 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Ihr seid so nervig. Können wir nicht 2 Foren machen? 20" und 26"...




hehe, hier ist ja was los... 

wir brauchen dann aber noch eins für die 25" monty räder und der felix braucht dann definitiv auch ein eigenes forum


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> so seh ich ichs auch.
> @kami ich wehre mich nicht gegen die dunkle seite, ich bin fest davon überzeugt das die helle seite einfach die bessere ist. alleine schon wegen dem licht beim fahren



Du bist auch kein richtiger 26" Fahrer, weil du nicht tippst, sondern auch nur bunny und co machst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Du bist auch kein richtiger 26" Fahrer, weil du nicht tippst, sondern auch nur bunny und co machst



bla bla bla...
wenn wir jetzt anfangen die kinder von den männern durch trialtechniken zu unterscheiden, wäre das schon fast bekloppt. und ich wette mit dir das es auch noch andere 26" fahrer gibt die nicht tippen und bunnyhops machen. nur so neben bei ich tippe übrigens doch.


----------



## trialsrider (23. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bla bla bla...
> wenn wir jetzt anfangen die kinder von den männern durch trialtechniken zu unterscheiden, wäre das schon fast bekloppt. und ich wette mit dir das es auch noch andere 26" fahrer gibt die nicht tippen und bunnyhops machen. nur so neben bei ich tippe übrigens doch.



ok wir machen 2 foren! 

@trialmaniax: Ich zum beispiel tippe auch sehr wenig!  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. September 2006)

ähm...bei 2 Foren...wo sollen wir denn dann die 26" fahrer beschimpfen? 

btw: ich kauf mir auch grad nen coust...


----------



## AcaPulco (23. September 2006)

Okay, 3 Foren. 20", 26" und Feindschaft. Besser


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. September 2006)

ok...dann brauchen wir ja nurnoch das 20" und das 26" forum


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> btw: ich kauf mir auch grad nen coust...



Er gibt auf. du weichwurst, das zeichnet dich eindeutig als 20 zoller aus.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Er gibt auf. du weichwurst, das zeichnet dich eindeutig als 20 zoller aus.



rofl...nein. es gibt einen spruch den ich mir sehr zu herzen genommen hab.

"Liebes kind, so merke wohl dein schlimmster Feind heist Alkohol. Doch wie steht in der Bibel schon geschrieben sollst du deine Feinde lieben"

(Ausserdem bin ich ganz früher auch schonmal 26" gefahren   )


----------



## AcaPulco (24. September 2006)

Am besten Beides fahren, dann kannst dus wenigstens.


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. September 2006)

ich hab nur nen dummen spruch gemacht, und alle gehen gleich wieder ab. oh man, ich hau mich weg


----------



## AxLpAc (24. September 2006)

und das obwohl du eigentlich gar nich witzig bist kleiner clemi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. September 2006)

oh man, ihr seid doch echt alle norberts. hört mal auf meinen schönen nu stuff thread vollzumüllen. ich denk jedesmal ui wat neues und dann les ich so ne kacke.
is doch eh klar, der der besser fahren kann is der mann, fertig. is wayne ob 20er oder 26er


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. September 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> oh man, ihr seid doch echt alle norberts. hört mal auf meinen schönen nu stuff thread vollzumüllen. ich denk jedesmal ui wat neues und dann les ich so ne kacke.
> is doch eh klar, der der besser fahren kann is der mann, fertig. is wayne ob 20er oder 26er



wie wahr


----------



## konrad (24. September 2006)

es gibts viele neue sachen beim jan:
http://www.echobike.de/media/tensilefw.jpg

www.echobike.de


----------



## jockie (25. September 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> es gibts viele neue sachen beim jan:
> http://www.echobike.de/media/tensilefw.jpg
> 
> www.echobike.de



Also...ob sich jemand ein Innenlager für 200+ Euro kauft bzw. es jemand überhaupt anbietet, das geht mir sonstwo vorbei...aber ich finde's unverantwortlich solche Teile überhaupt anzubieten:


----------



## florianwagner (25. September 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> Also...ob sich jemand ein Innenlager für 200+ Euro kauft bzw. es jemand überhaupt anbietet, das geht mir sonstwo vorbei...aber ich finde's unverantwortlich solche Teile überhaupt anzubieten:



wieso denn? ich fahr die kette auch schon seit einigen wochen und die hällt noch immer.


----------



## !Monty! (25. September 2006)

und sie sieht sehr geil aus muss ich sagen


----------



## jockie (25. September 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> wieso denn? ich fahr die kette auch schon seit einigen wochen und die hällt noch immer.


Gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass sie sich bei SingleSpeed bzw. 20" ganz schön schnell längt und dann einfach reißt.

Zeit wird's ja zeigen. Ich hätt' Schiss und das ist nach den Bremsen die letzte Sache, an der ich Gewicht sparen würde.


----------



## *Sickboy* (25. September 2006)

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit den Rockpads gemacht, die es jetz beim jan gibt???

brauche nämlich neue beläge und schwanke zwischen Rockpads un den weissen Crocopads von Try-All


----------



## trialco (25. September 2006)

Die weissen Heatsink sind geil - nutzen aber relativ schnell ab - ca 1 Monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (25. September 2006)

Häh? Heatsink???

du meinst Try-All oder?!


----------



## isah (25. September 2006)

ne gibt weisse heatsink, snow pads. denk dran wenn du die trial croco tryall pads nimmst, flex die felge nur sehr zart an.


----------



## trialbock (25. September 2006)

Gibts denn keine verrückten mehr wo gleich alle neues zeuch kauft !

Hey leute jezz gebt mal feedback über die rockpads !


----------



## V!RUS (26. September 2006)

Weiß nicht, ob es schon geposted wurde. Bild vom RAVen 7.0 Light hier. 

Wollte es nicht hier reinsetzen, bisschen groß.


----------



## konrad (26. September 2006)

beim jan gibts jetzt die trialbremshebel für die HS33 '05 von echo,ZOO!,GU,CZAR und adamant.


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob es schon geposted wurde. Bild vom RAVen 7.0 Light hier.
> 
> Wollte es nicht hier reinsetzen, bisschen groß.



einfach nur geil geil geil. 


hat schon jemand was von den bremshebeln gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (26. September 2006)

Uah, das Ding sieht ja aus wie das verkommene 20" da. Wie hieß das?! Schwarzer Rahmen, pinke Parts, sauhässlich!?


----------



## trialco (26. September 2006)

Cigüena


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. September 2006)

cigüena = BT (traurig aber wahr...)


----------



## locdog (26. September 2006)

in real sieht es wirklich schick aus, aber klar, es konnte flacher sein, halt bt design. fahren tut sich aber das biek gut so weit ich das als 26" fahrer beurteilen kann, denn kurzen radstand spurt man auf anhieb nicht. ein alterer monty mit gleichem radstand war fur ich ne katastrofe. leichte konnte das ding aber auch sein :|


----------



## jockie (27. September 2006)

Freilaufende Naben einsamritzeliger Natur beim http://www.trialmarkt.de:
116mm





135mm





...testet's mal bitte einer?! :-D


----------



## robs (27. September 2006)

Sieht echt nett aus. Ich hab dem Jan mal ne Mail geschrieben, ob er für uns mal den Freilauf ablichtet...

48 Einrastungen sind nicht die Welt aber für den einen oder anderen sicher interessant zu dem Preis.


----------



## ecols (27. September 2006)

6061er Alu kommt mir von Echo (außer bei Rahmen) nimmer ins Haus..


----------



## trialbock (27. September 2006)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/rockpadsred.jpg

Was sagt ihr zu den neuen Rockpads??


----------



## trialco (27. September 2006)

Mensch, kauf dir die Dinger anscheinend hat sie hier noch keiner - du darfst der 1. sein


----------



## V!RUS (27. September 2006)

locdog schrieb:


> in real sieht es wirklich schick aus, aber klar, es konnte flacher sein, halt bt design. fahren tut sich aber das biek gut so weit ich das als 26" fahrer beurteilen kann, denn kurzen radstand spurt man auf anhieb nicht. ein alterer monty mit gleichem radstand war fur ich ne katastrofe. leichte konnte das ding aber auch sein :|



Also die Geo find ich wohl nice, hinten Scheibe ist auch geil (ok, Geschmackssache), mit Rockring könnt ich mich auch anfreunden, aber das Aussehen... 


EDIT:

Hoppla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (27. September 2006)

robs schrieb:


> ...Ich hab dem Jan mal ne Mail geschrieben, ob er für uns mal den Freilauf ablichtet...



Und prompt kam die Antwort:


> Hallo Robin,
> die Nabe ist sehr einfach aufgebaut, aber solide und zuverlässig bisher. Bin sie schon eine Zeit lang gefahren und hatte bisher kein Knacken oder Durchrutschen. Die Einrastpunkt sind meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend, obwohl es sich etwas wenig anhört hatte ich da keinen Nachteil beim fahren bemerkt zum ENO Trial Freilaufritzel welches ich vorher gefahren bin. Die Klinken sind austauschbar. Im Anhang ein Bild des Freilaufsystems.
> Gruß,
> Jan


----------



## ecols (27. September 2006)

4 Sperrklinken gleichzeitig? oder hab ich nen knick in der optik?


----------



## robs (27. September 2006)

Nein, ich zähle 24 Zähne im Kranz, demnach sind immer zwei Klinken im Eingriff.

Interessant: Auf der Echo-Site steht was von 72 Punkten, beim Jan nur 48...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. September 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Also die Geo find ich wohl nice, hinten Scheibe ist auch geil (ok, Geschmackssache), mit Rockring könnt ich mich auch anfreunden, aber das Aussehen...
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



gabs da nicht schonmal nen film mit dem titel?   ich hab den bei mir noch auf cd.


----------



## V!RUS (27. September 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> gabs da nicht schonmal nen film mit dem titel?   ich hab den bei mir noch auf cd.



Kann wohl... vielleicht hab da wohl erst was falsch verstanden im englischen Forum... Hab da bisschen rumgeklickt und Hab auf dem Cover nur (c)2006 gesehen (oder 2005? Doofe Augen...).

Lohnt sich die DVD?


----------



## Echo 06 (27. September 2006)

Endlich die neuen Bremsgriffe für die HS beim Jan..

www.trialmarkt.de

was meint ihr sind da die besten???
die echos sehn so zerbrechlich aus..
die czars sind recht nett....

fatze


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. September 2006)

alles das gleiche, alles das gleiche, alles das gleiche,alles das gleiche,


----------



## Bike Lane (27. September 2006)

das ist das gleiche system wie bei der profile nabe.


----------



## roborider (27. September 2006)

165â¬ fÃ¼r die Nabe!! Die haben doch einen sitzen! Was soll denn an der Nabe so wertvoll sein?

Echo starr + ACS ergibt ergbit 104â¬ .... 60â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r 12 Einrastpunkte mehr ....  ich fasse es nicht
selbst die 85â¬ fÃ¼r die Starrnabe finde ich zu viel.....das ist doch blos ein AlufrÃ¤Ãteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (27. September 2006)

ES gibt den Einkaufspreis und den Verkaufspreis. Die kaufen das Ding fÃ¼r 50â¬ ein, und verkaufen es eben fÃ¼r 160â¬. Das ist Ã¼berall so, Nur beim Trial ist es halt stark ausgeprÃ¤gt.


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2006)

also so stark ist es im normalfall nicht. Ich kann nur von dem bikeshop reden in dem ich arbeite, und bei uns ist der einkaufspreis ungfähr die hälfte. und ich würde sagen in normalen E-Shops (also die im web) ist der einkaufspreis etwas niedriger, aber die haben halt nicht die kosten eines ladens, und verkaufen einfach mal mehr. Aber beim jan ist best. noch schlimmer. der junge macht doch die mörderkohle.


----------



## roborider (27. September 2006)

Was muss man tun, damit man das ganze Zeug direkt bekommt und nicht über einen Händler kaufen muss?


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2006)

tja, du musst glaube ich ein händler sein (also eingetragenes gewerbe) und dich dann an großhändler oder in einzelfällen direkt an den hersteller wenden. aber meistens bestellt man eh alles über einen großhändler, und erst der bezieht es direkt vom hersteller. wie das im web abläuft weis ich nicht.


----------



## Fars (27. September 2006)

Einmal wollte ich die echokurbeln beim normalen fahrradladen bestellen.Der verkÃ¤ufer hat direkt Echo-Deutschland angerufen und die kurbeln hab ich fÃ¼r 70â¬(inlk. Versand) gekriegt(wobei sie bei trialmarkt.de damals 75â¬ + Versand gekostet haben). Aber ich denk nicht, dass da jeder so einfach mal "anrufen" kann...


----------



## isah (27. September 2006)

> Der verkäufer hat direkt Echo-Deutschland angerufen



= trialmarkt.de

das mit den 5 euro, der jan gibt die sicherlich guenstiger an andere bikeshops weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (27. September 2006)

robs schrieb:


> Sieht echt nett aus. Ich hab dem Jan mal ne Mail geschrieben, ob er für uns mal den Freilauf ablichtet...
> 
> 48 Einrastungen sind nicht die Welt aber für den einen oder anderen sicher interessant zu dem Preis.



48 Einrastungen hinten...18T/15T = 1,2...48*1,2 = 57,6...360° / 57,6 ~= 6°. Alle 6° Kurbelbewegung vorne ein Einrasten. Beim ENO Trial vorne sind's dann alle 5°. Merkst du den Unterschied? Ich sicher nicht.


----------



## tommytrialer (27. September 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> gabs da nicht schonmal nen film mit dem titel?   ich hab den bei mir noch auf cd.



japp gab schonmal so ein Trialvideo. war glaube ich vom selben Macher. Nur das neue Video hier ist eher eine Dokumentation. Sehr sehenswert meiner Meinung nach


----------



## jockie (27. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> tja, du musst glaube ich ein händler sein (also eingetragenes gewerbe) und dich dann an großhändler oder in einzelfällen direkt an den hersteller wenden. aber meistens bestellt man eh alles über einen großhändler, und erst der bezieht es direkt vom hersteller. wie das im web abläuft weis ich nicht.





roborider schrieb:


> Was muss man tun, damit man das ganze Zeug direkt bekommt und nicht über einen Händler kaufen muss?




1. In China anrufen
2. Großbestellung tätigen
3. Ein Vierteljahr im Voraus 'nen großen Batzen Geld dorthin überweisen, wofür du auch extra auf die Bank darfst und 'nen größeren Überweisungsschein ausfüllst...oder lange mit der Bank über Kredite für 'nen "Wechsel" debattieren...Sicherheiten muss man denen natürlich geben
4. Alle 3 Wochen in China anrufen und fragen wo das Schiff bleibt
5. Irgendwann spitz bekommen, dass das Schiff doch schon seit 2 Wochen in Rotterdam liegt und dein Container/deine Kiste da irgendwo herumsteht
6. Zollformalitäten tätigen
7. Spedition beauftragen
8. Warenmenge zählen und Zustand überprüfen
9. Keinen müden Pfennig draufschlagen und es zu deinem EK an uns alle weitergeben. Weil du so nett bist.

Dabei noch doofe Fragen beantworten und wenn etwas kaputt geht, es auf Kulanz tauschen. Laufräder günstig oder für gerade mal die Materialkosten gewissenhaft einspeichen, weil du's so gerne machst, auch das 500. Mal. Wochenends noch auf Wettbewerben Stand auf- und ab- und auf- und abbauen. Auf Sessions hier und da immer doofe Sprüche hören, weil du Geld damit verdienst. Buchhaltung/Steuererklärungen machen. Bargeldkasse für den Laden haben. Teueres Spezialwerkzeug in guter Qualität haben. Miete oder Grundsteuer für dein Gebäude und deinen Laden zahlen. Geld für Werbung ausgeben. Deinen Online-Shop pflegen. Inventur machen. E-Mail-Anfragen beantworten (und auch prompt Bilder von Rahmen oder Teileinnenleben machen und schicken). Manchmal nachts nicht schlafen, weil du Teile für zig Tausend Euro bestellt hast, um auf deinen Schnitt zu kommen...und es zeitlich-geldlich gerade eng wird...die Liste ist endlos.

Vielleicht heißt's ja nicht grundlos _Geld verdienen_.


----------



## robs (28. September 2006)

Sehr schön beschrieben!
Und wir alle wissen ja, wie gut der Service beim Jan ist.

Ich muss sagen, es gibt immer mal Sachen die komisch sind, z.B. hat mein Bruder ein Laufrad gekauft und ne Woche später auf Veranstaltung festgestellt, dass er´s beim Joachim Will für 30%(!) weniger hätte kriegen können.
Vielleicht wars Neukundenwerbung aber ich glaub´s nicht.
Naja, aber auch ich habe schon mehr beim Jan als woanders gekauft weils bequem und reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## tobsen (28. September 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> 1. In China anrufen
> 2. Großbestellung tätigen
> 3. Ein Vierteljahr im Voraus 'nen großen Batzen Geld dorthin überweisen, wofür du auch extra auf die Bank darfst und 'nen größeren Überweisungsschein ausfüllst...oder lange mit der Bank über Kredite für 'nen "Wechsel" debattieren...Sicherheiten muss man denen natürlich geben
> 4. Alle 3 Wochen in China anrufen und fragen wo das Schiff bleibt
> ...



   ...mehr gibts zu dem thema nicht zu sagen.


----------



## ecols (28. September 2006)

SKF Edelstahllager:






113mm/118mm/128mm 

352g laut Datenblatt nehme aber an dass das die 113mm Version ist.

http://www.skf.com/portal/skf/home/products?contentId=191551&lang=de


----------



## dane08 (28. September 2006)

fragt den jan einfach ob man was am preis machen könnte.
hat bei mir auch gut geklapt


 und man sollt die alte tradition des handelns auch  bei den verkäufern nicht in vergessenheit geraten lassen


----------



## Eisbein (28. September 2006)

nu stuff beim jan: http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/vizrim24.jpg felgen in 24"
und plazmatic ritzel  http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/plazcog12.JPG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. September 2006)

so bei tarty gibts schon die neuen rahmen.......hoffentlich auch bald beim jan.....


----------



## Eisbein (30. September 2006)

Viz Maxbar: neu beim jan http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/vizrmaxbargr.JPG
80â¬ (!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (30. September 2006)

.....

ohne Worte


----------



## isah (1. Oktober 2006)

trialbock schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/rockpadsred.jpg
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu den neuen Rockpads??



http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=84367&pid=1058400&st=0&#entry1058400


----------



## trialsrider (2. Oktober 2006)

isah   

was hast du da unter deinem Name!  auuuu man....
ises jetzt in was mit mir in seine Signatur oder so zu schreiben! 

siehe koxxrider....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Oktober 2006)

schaut euch mal die lenkerstellung an, aber wenn man sich die bremsgriffe anschaut muss der echt so gefahren sein ^^
http://cgi.ebay.de/OLD-SCHOOL-BMX-BIKE-TRIAL-FREESTYLE-NOS-BY-MONTY_W0QQitemZ330032811145QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
mfg. Fabian


----------



## Fars (4. Oktober 2006)

Zitat: "THIS BIKE IS BRAND NEW AND IS TOP OF THE LINE IN TRIAL RIDING"

Jo, das beste bike, dass man sich wünschen kann


----------



## florianwagner (5. Oktober 2006)

ich wusste nicht wo, aber ich tuns mal hier rein...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Oktober 2006)

hört sich verdammt gut an! leider sehr weit weg :-/


----------



## isah (5. Oktober 2006)

ich kann jedem empfehlen da hin zu gehen,jans shop ist das paradies auf erden


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. Oktober 2006)

www.hansrey.com:
Hans Reys Classic Videos Collection (1992 - 1997)

All of Hans Reys original extreme biking and trials videos are now available on one special collectors edition DVD.

The DVD includes:

    * Hans No Way Rey
    * Level Vibes
    * Monkey See - Monkey Do
    * Big Five
      plus a recent interview with Hans about the making of the videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Oktober 2006)

12


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Oktober 2006)

gibbet schon ewig, die dinger.


----------



## soma (11. Oktober 2006)

Aber beim Jan noch nicht


----------



## trialsrider (14. Oktober 2006)

Wollte nur mal eben auch im Deutschen Forum anmerken das Kenny Beleay Koxx verlassen hat!   Er war sehr unzufrieden mit Ihrer Unterstützung so wird gesagt! Für KoXX war halt immer Vincent no.1 und nicht Kenny auch wenn er Weltmeister war! Wofür aber Vincent selbst natürlich wenig kann! 

Also nix gegen Vincent! Aber gevater Koxx hätte Kenny vlt nicht unter Vertrag nehmen sollen wenn er sich dann doch nur ärgert das er "besser" fährt als sein Sohnemann!  

So nun ises raus! Unterhaltet euch bitte!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal eben auch im Deutschen Forum anmerken das Kenny Beleay Koxx verlassen hat!   Er war sehr unzufrieden mit Ihrer Unterstützung so wird gesagt! Für KoXX war halt immer Vincent no.1 und nicht Kenny auch wenn er Weltmeister war! Wofür aber Vincent selbst natürlich wenig kann!
> 
> Also nix gegen Vincent! Aber gevater Koxx hätte Kenny vlt nicht unter Vertrag nehmen sollen wenn er sich dann doch nur ärgert das er "besser" fährt als sein Sohnemann!
> 
> So nun ises raus! Unterhaltet euch bitte!




Du schreibst viel Müll aber hier muss ich dir mal recht geben  Kenny scheint es auch net zu gefallen das ihm sein neuer Prototyprahmen
gleich 4 mal unterm Arsch weg bricht. Man könnte ja echt denken die wolln dem Kenny mit dem Rahmen die Siege vermasseln  Auf jeden fall die richtige Entscheidung von Kenny. Scheiß auf das Koxxteam, dort dreht sich ja eh nur alles um den Hermance. Möchte auch net wissen was dort sonst noch so abgeht.


----------



## tony m (15. Oktober 2006)

in köln war im gespräch, dass kenny alsbald für eine deutsche firma starten könnte...wenn man sich denn einig wird: so ein weltmeister will halt schon das ein oder andere reserverad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (16. Oktober 2006)

soviel ich weiß wird es wohl kein deutsches Bike werden


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Oktober 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß wird es wohl kein deutsches Bike werden



Wie es aussieht, werden wohl viele Leut ein bisschen überrascht sein


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Oktober 2006)

denke schon


----------



## Koxxfreak (16. Oktober 2006)

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/principalE.htm


----------



## mtb-trialer. (16. Oktober 2006)

Kenny Ist Bei Monty! :d


----------



## Koxxfreak (16. Oktober 2006)

einfach angucken und staunen


----------



## Eisbein (16. Oktober 2006)

dann kann man ja vll. auf nen anständiges großes Monty hoffen.


----------



## trialsrider (16. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> dann kann man ja vll. auf nen anständiges großes Monty hoffen.



genau das hab ich auch gerade gedacht! sebo wird sich freun!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Oktober 2006)

und vorallem lebt er nicht mehr unter der grausamen Hermance Diktatur...... 
UND: Monty machtn geiles 26er. davon aknn man ausgehen.....
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (16. Oktober 2006)

geil auch ich habe erst an ein geiles kenny monty bike gedacht das es noch bezahlbar ist. 
ich hoffe das es einer mit hohen tretlager ist. mein 2.hifi rahmen auf garantie wartet schon auf seinen eventuelen einsatzt weil jetzt sowieso jeder max BB+30mm rahmen baut,......sssscccchhhheeeeiiiiiisssseeee.

P.S. wie man auch sieht steht er bei ADIDAS unter vertrag und das fur die nachsten 3 jahre......ich sehe schon misratene kinder mit violetem sportdres mit einen dicken KENNY schriftzug auf dem rucken


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. Oktober 2006)

Kaum ist der Mann bei Monty schon lacht er wieder...






Mit dem Koxx Shirt war er wohl nicht so glücklich...


----------



## soma (17. Oktober 2006)

Koxxfreak schrieb:


> http://www.biketrial-spain.com/principalE.htm



Danke für den Link. Habe dort noch das






gefunden. Hat jemand mehr Bilder von dem Prototyp?
Find ich nämlich gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Oktober 2006)

bei denen wird wohl überhaupt keine konkurenz geduldet, oder wieso ist der adidas-schriftzug plötzlich verschwunden?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Oktober 2006)

soma schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Habe dort noch das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



disk aufnahme!!! yeah!


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> bei denen wird wohl überhaupt keine konkurenz geduldet, oder wieso ist der adidas-schriftzug plötzlich verschwunden?



das find ich krass!   würde mich auch interessieren!
Weil das RedBull logo kann man ja noch sehr gut sehen!


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Oktober 2006)

Das Monty Mtb hatte Dani Comas bei der Wm dabei.

Und leute verlasst euch nicht so sehr auf full disc. Dani Comas hat sich damit den Europameistertitel verspielt und auch in Lorca beim Weltcupfinale ging im die Bremse durch auf einer Kante wo alle HS 33 Fahrer kein Problem hatten. 

Und soviel ich weiß wird Kenny kein Full Disc Bike bekommen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Oktober 2006)

scheibe mag ja schön und gut sein aber ist für den gebrauch im wettkampf ziemlich ungeeignet da einfach die blockierkraft fehlt...


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> scheibe mag ja schön und gut sein aber ist für den gebrauch im wettkampf ziemlich ungeeignet da einfach die blockierkraft fehlt...



 was? es gibt nichts was einer schreibenbremse ebenbürtig ist!
Sofern es eine Vernünftige ist und nicht irgend ein gespött!  

Dennnoch würde ich NIE hinten Disc fahren! 

diese aussage ist ohne gewähr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Oktober 2006)

siehe "cologne EM" video bei minute 6:38, 8:46, 11:02 und 14:12....


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Oktober 2006)

"nur noch" 99 beim jan...


----------



## AmericanChesser (17. Oktober 2006)

HI

Kenn das auch nur so wen man anner Kante steht geht ne scheibe meist durch wo ne HS33 zu 99% zu macht(Wen Ordentliche Bremsbeläge und Flexung vorhanden ist!)!


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich hatte schonmal was erwÃ¤hnt und seit der Eurobike ist es klar offiziell. Die SKF Tretlager gibt es ab sofort bei Merida und Centurion, wo nahezu jeder BikehÃ¤ndler registriert ist, also bestellen kann.
Auch wenn da nicht alle aufgelistet sind, hiess es, alle Modelle und AusfÃ¼hrungen sind ab 2007 lieferbar und auf Lager.

SKF Tretlager Internetseite

Preise belaufen sich auf ca. 100â¬ fÃ¼r die 600er und 60â¬ fÃ¼r die 300er.
Diese Lager dÃ¼rften SchlÃ¤ge vom Rockring etc. locker weg stecken, sind, auch wenn es nicht nÃ¶tig ist, Dampfstrahlresistent und Made in Germany. 
Superleicht sind sie nicht, dafÃ¼r geht die Haltbarkeit Richtung ChrisKing!


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> "nur noch" 99 beim jan...



Ja aber nur dieses eine!  
Ja klar aber die bremse die die hinten wohl nutzen scheint ******** zu sein!...
also von der power her geht nix über scheibe!....aber wegen nachhinten wegrutschen...das könnte sein! hmmm....


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2006)

V'brake!!! da rutscht nix wenn man an ner kante steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (17. Oktober 2006)

für alle die noch mehr farbe am rad wollen


----------



## AmericanChesser (18. Oktober 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> für alle die noch mehr farbe am rad wollen





Mal ne Frage: Was bringt ein sowas ?
                   Also das ist doch wirklich schon richtig Irre!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Oktober 2006)

is doch geil. da kannste geil kombinieren. ich finds top. man muss ja nicht alles in einer farbe nehmen.


----------



## Schevron (18. Oktober 2006)

ich finds ansich auch ganz nett. viele lackieren den schutz. sieht nicht so schick aus und hält nicht so gut wie eloxiert.
außerdem kosten die dinger nicht mehr als andere, die nur silber sind und wenn man sich eh nen neuen kauft, kanns auch gleich einer in der richtigen farbe sein


----------



## trialsrider (18. Oktober 2006)

also die dinger stören mich ja eigentlich auch nicht so die sind ja ganz hübsch....
aber diese Fahrräder wo die rankommen! :kotz: 


*DUCK UND WEG*


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Oktober 2006)

bunte bashguards, geil! bloß die passen lader nich an mein 221pro :-/


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

www.trialsrider.de 

Komplett Neues Design und meiner Meinung nach eine total schöne
Foto Galerie!  

Ich freue mich über jeden NETTEN Gästebuch eintrag!
Auch von 20" ern!  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Oktober 2006)

die seite hängt aer ncoh gan schön, gerade bei gästebuch


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> die seite hängt aer ncoh gan schön, gerade bei gästebuch



nö nur bei dir!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

hi trialsrider, wie schwer war es denn Mambo zu installieren und deinen wünschen entsprechend zu ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> hi trialsrider, wie schwer war es denn Mambo zu installieren und deinen wünschen entsprechend zu ändern?



ich finde die seite schön! ist doch egal ob es einfach war sie zu machen oder nicht oder? Sie hat alles was ich brauche also spar dir dein Kommentar!
Habe ja nicht behauptet das es eine super krasse schwere und extrem aufwendige aktion war oder?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> www.trialsrider.de
> 
> Komplett Neues Design und meiner Meinung nach eine total schöne
> Foto Galerie!
> ...




Von uns 20" ern bekommst du maximal nen Kick in die Fresse


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Oktober 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Von uns 20" ern bekommst du maximal nen Kick in die Fresse



du meinst sicher bunnyhop^^


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> du meinst sicher bunnyhop^^



ja du kannst ja vlt so hoch bunnyhoppen aber der msc trialer..... 

*roundhouse kick* könnt ihr euch ja im video vom andy anschaun auf meiner Seite! dann wisst ihr wie das geht wenn ihr mich mal zu gesicht bekommt!
Aber dann habt ihr ja sowieso angst!


----------



## curry4king (20. Oktober 2006)

alle 20" fahrer gegen Trialrider.......

vertrau mir du verlierst  

da bringt dir auch dein Kapufta nix mehr 


*duckundwech*

20" an die MACHT 


....söllte man wieder mal nicht zu ernst nehmen......


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ja du kannst ja vlt so hoch bunnyhoppen aber der msc trialer.....
> 
> *roundhouse kick* könnt ihr euch ja im video vom andy anschaun auf meiner Seite! dann wisst ihr wie das geht wenn ihr mich mal zu gesicht bekommt!
> Aber dann habt ihr ja sowieso angst!




Oja, der Karatemann auf deiner Seite macht mir jetzt voll Angst. Der muss dich bestimmt immer rausboxen wenn du die große Fresse zu jemanden hattest  . Sag mal gibt es bei dir auch nen Knopf wo man dich abstellen kann?


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Oja, der Karatemann auf deiner Seite macht mir jetzt voll Angst. Der muss dich bestimmt immer rausboxen wenn du die große Fresse zu jemanden hattest  . Sag mal gibt es bei dir auch nen Knopf wo man dich abstellen kann?



langsam gehst du mir echt aufn sack! wie alt bistn du?
komischer weise würde das niemand von den trialern sagen
die schonmal mit mir gefahren sind! Klar gibt es leute die wegen dem
Forum ein vorurteil gegen mich haben! Aber das jetzt auf eine so lächerliche
Art und Weise hier zu diskutieren finde ich krass und hätte ich auch ehrlich
gesagt nicht von dir erwartet! Sogar Curry4King weiß das der anti 20" kram
nicht so ernst zu nehmen ist! Aber du steigerst dich hier voll in was rein!
Und glaub mir ich kann mich selber aus allem raushauen mein lieber!  

Martin

edit: Du hast meinen Post auch falsch verstanden! habe nirgendswo erwähnt
das andy bei nem trial treffen dabei wäre!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> langsam gehst du mir echt aufn sack! wie alt bistn du?
> komischer weise würde das niemand von den trialern sagen
> die schonmal mit mir gefahren sind! Klar gibt es leute die wegen dem
> Forum ein vorurteil gegen mich haben! Aber das jetzt auf eine so lächerliche
> ...



Les dir mal paar Beiträge von dir durch, dann müsstest du langsam mal wissen wer hier wem aufn Sack geht bzw. wem dein Gelaber aufn Sack geht. Ich glaub ich bin älter als du, soviel steht fest mein Kleiner


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

Na dann verhalte dich doch auch so wenn du älter bist und lass
mich jung spund reden! Du bist der einzige der wirklich aggro jetzt
hier was sagt! Die anderen machen einfach Sprüche gegen mich zurück
wie z.b Kamikazerider der macht das mit niveau und so das mir manchmal
die Spucke fehlt wieder Unsinn zurückzuschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Na dann verhalte dich doch auch so wenn du älter bist und lass
> mich jung spund reden! Du bist der einzige der wirklich aggro jetzt
> hier was sagt! Die anderen machen einfach Sprüche gegen mich zurück
> wie z.b Kamikazerider der macht das mit niveau und so das mir manchmal
> die Spucke fehlt wieder Unsinn zurückzuschreiben!



Jo einer muss ja mal damit anfangen. Schluss jetzt mit dem Spam. Ik hoffe du hast bißl verstanden was ich dir mit meinen Posts sagen wollte


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo einer muss ja mal damit anfangen. Schluss jetzt mit dem Spam. Ik hoffe du hast bißl verstanden was ich dir mit meinen Posts sagen wollte



ja habe ich! Ich werde sehen ob ich mich ein bisschen bessern kann! 

Aber dann krieg ich nen gästebuch eintrag!  

www.trialsrider.de


----------



## AxLpAc (20. Oktober 2006)

hihi - ihr freaks...


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> hihi - ihr freaks...



 danke axl!


----------



## Feivel (20. Oktober 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> hi trialsrider, wie schwer war es denn Mambo zu installieren und deinen wünschen entsprechend zu ändern?


Machs selber und vor allem besser. Dumschwätzer


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ich finde die seite schön! ist doch egal ob es einfach war sie zu machen oder nicht oder? Sie hat alles was ich brauche also spar dir dein Kommentar!
> Habe ja nicht behauptet das es eine super krasse schwere und extrem aufwendige aktion war oder?




wat?
Das war ne normale Frage weil ich demnächst selber mal testweise ne Seite mit sowas wie Mambo oder Wordpress zu erstellen.
Und ich wollte halt wissen wie schwer/einfach es ist Mambo den eigenen Wünschen entsprechen anzupassen.
Ich meine Sachen wie das CSS und damit das aussehen ändern (positionen, farben, schrift usw), oder hast du das nicht angefast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

Feivel schrieb:


> Machs selber und vor allem besser. Dumschwätzer



lol Depp, lies was oben steht.


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> wat?
> Das war ne normale Frage weil ich demnächst selber mal testweise ne Seite mit sowas wie Mambo oder Wordpress zu erstellen.
> Und ich wollte halt wissen wie schwer/einfach es ist Mambo den eigenen Wünschen entsprechen anzupassen.
> Ich meine Sachen wie das CSS und damit das aussehen ändern (positionen, farben, schrift usw), oder hast du das nicht angefast?



  aso!!! sorry! aber das klang irgendwie ironisch! tut mir voll leid! 
hab dich echt falsch verstanden! Sorry! ja du musst du den Admin fragen
mach das net alleine den aufwendigen design überlass ich feivel aber der erklärts dir bestimmt!  

martin (nochmal sorry)


----------



## jockie (20. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190164 !!!!!


----------



## Hiro (21. Oktober 2006)

Die Bilder des BT RAVen 7.0 auf www.btbikes.com


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Oktober 2006)

Als ich den Rahmen das erste mal gesehen habe, sah er ja noch ganz ok aus, aber bei dem Bild vom Komplettbike bekomme ich echt nen Würgereiz. Erinnert vollan das 20"


----------



## Schevron (22. Oktober 2006)

??? BT 20" is schon raus????????

wenn ja wo gibts denn da bilder. Habsch irgendwie verpaßt.


----------



## snake999acid (22. Oktober 2006)

ka ob das "new" ist, nur ich wurde hellhörig bei der bezeichnung "trial" ib der artikelbeschreibung.
postet doch mal eure meinungen zu diesem woodman elite frame ab:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Rahmen/Dual/Dirt/Street-Rahmen/Woodman-Elite::2831.html


----------



## Fabi (22. Oktober 2006)

http://www.bike4.eu/trial.php


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Oktober 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> http://www.bike4.eu/trial.php



jep. genau das ist es...

Wird glaub ich eh nicht schlecht sein... aber ich hatte mir mehr erwartet...


----------



## Hiro (22. Oktober 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> ??? BT 20" is schon raus????????
> 
> wenn ja wo gibts denn da bilder. Habsch irgendwie verpaßt.



Nein, hast Du nicht. Der 20" Rahmen wird am 30.10. beim Hersteller fertig sein. Wenige Tage stäter gibt es dann den Preis, und er wird dann auch lieferbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Oktober 2006)

sag mal wieso müssen die BT typen immer Geo Sachen usw durch sticker auf den Rahmen schreiben?

Adjustable horizontal D/O?
CNC
BT Raven 1095 mm long

braucht doch echt kein mensch


----------



## jockie (22. Oktober 2006)

Mir geht nicht ganz in den Schädel, wie man schon Rahmen herumfahren sieht, aber noch keinen Preis nennen kann. Soviel wird da doch am Rahmen nicht mehr herumgedoktort, oder?! Ich glaube, das ist Polenlogik.
Selbst Deng kriegt 'nen Preis zusammen bevor er den Rahmen überhaupt gebaut hat.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> Mir geht nicht ganz in den Schädel, wie man schon Rahmen herumfahren sieht, aber noch keinen Preis nennen kann. Soviel wird da doch am Rahmen nicht mehr herumgedoktort, oder?! ...aber vorbestellen soll man schon! Ich glaube, das ist Polenlogik.
> Selbst Deng kriegt 'nen Preis zusammen bevor er den Rahmen überhaupt gebaut hat.



Kleiner Tip. Kuck mal bei Tartybikes, da steht der Preis schon. Ganz schön hoher Preis für so ein Furunkel.


----------



## jockie (22. Oktober 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip. Kuck mal bei Tartybikes, da steht der Preis schon. Ganz schön hoher Preis für so ein Furunkel.



Hehe, ja, stimmt! Sauteuer!
...und die Monty-Teile bevor sie hierzulande wieder mit Details und Bild bekannt sind.


----------



## V!RUS (22. Oktober 2006)

Trialmarkt-Armband!! Endlich.  

www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2006)

mensch solch geringe preise bin ich gar nicht vom jan geowhnt. aber trozdem sinnfrei


----------



## trialsrider (23. Oktober 2006)

mensch hab mir gerade mal das neue yabaa bow angeguckt!
find ich ja echt geil das teil! ist auch beim Jan im Shop!
Hätte ich nicht meine ashton   wäre das echt
ne überlegung gewesen!  


martin


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin der trialsrider. Ich bin der, der hier im Forum zu jedem Scheiss seinen Senf dazugibt und auf die zwei häßlichsten Rahmen der Welt steht - Ashton Justice und Yaabaa Bow!

martin


----------



## trialsrider (23. Oktober 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin der trialsrider. Ich bin der, der hier im Forum zu jedem Scheiss seinen Senf dazugibt und auf die zwei häßlichsten Rahmen der Welt steht - Ashton Justice und Yaabaa Bow!
> 
> martin



Hallo ich bin der Chris King

Ich hatte mal ein Hirn aber das habe ich auf einer Kuhweide beim grasen verloren seitdem versuche ich verzweifelt mir das wiederkauen abzugewöhnen!

*und wieder Senf gegeben*

Chrissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (23. Oktober 2006)

Mr. T und ich sind der Meinung, dass du nicht lustig bist!


----------



## trialsrider (23. Oktober 2006)

ok, dann leg dich mal schön wieder mit mr.t ins bettchen! 

gute nacht!

(ach ja Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, aber du hast
denke ich noch kein Ashton in realität gesehen oder? ist wirklich komplett
was anderes, ich fand es anfangs auch net so dolle!)


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Oktober 2006)




----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. Oktober 2006)

holy sh*t!!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Oktober 2006)

das bild sieht aus wie straight aus den achzigern.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Oktober 2006)

80's revival man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. Oktober 2006)

Is halt ein Strampelhosentrialer!


----------



## jockie (26. Oktober 2006)

Gibt auf www.trialmarkt.de jetzt Bilder von komplett aufgebauten 26" SingleSpeed-Rädern (Echo, Zoo, Adamant).


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. Oktober 2006)

also das zoo pitpull  
wirklich ich hab mich verliebt 
fährt das nun schon einer mit ner 20" hr-nabe? - erfahrungen?
mfg flo


----------



## robs (26. Oktober 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> ...
> fährt das nun schon einer mit ner 20" hr-nabe? ...



In der Rahmenbeschreibung ist zu lesen: 





> Hinterbau mit horizontalen Ausfallenden mit 116mm Einbaubreite wie bei einem 20" Bike


----------



## Eisbein (26. Oktober 2006)

aber leute, mal eine frage, wiegt das pitbull echt 11,7 kg? oder hat der jan mal wieder falsch gewogen?


----------



## jockie (26. Oktober 2006)

Denke, die Frage zielte darauf ab, ob die SingleSpeed-Freilaufnabe von Echo taugt, weil es
a) so lange gedauert hat, bis Jan sie überhaupt hatte
b) glaube von der Insel der Eindruck entstand, sie hätte ein nicht so langes Leben

...bzw. ob das mit dem Flanschabstand jetzt doch ein Problem gibt - was ich nicht mehr glaube...aber noch mehr Flanschabstand wäre natürlich toller.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. Oktober 2006)

robs schrieb:


> In der Rahmenbeschreibung ist zu lesen:



wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob nun einer das rad schon hat bzw probe gefahren hat!?


----------



## robs (26. Oktober 2006)

Oh ja, habe dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lenker-CLIFF-sch...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
Trial lenker fÃ¼r 10 â¬, hab mir mal einen ergattert, mal schauen wie er so ist. werde dann noch mal was dazu sagen. oder hat den schon wer?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. Oktober 2006)

schwer isser ja schonma ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2006)

naja leichter als mein jetziger. mein funn lenker wiegt 500g oder mehr


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Oktober 2006)

gibt es die neue zoo gabel schon irgendwo in deutschland zu kaufen?


----------



## EchoPure (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab den Lenker und finde das er sich nicht schlecht fährt kömmte nur ein wenig breiter sein aber sonnst is er schon verwindungssteif!


----------



## robs (29. Oktober 2006)

Kennt schon jemand dieses Ritzel?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (29. Oktober 2006)

jo


----------



## glotz (31. Oktober 2006)

kleine tuningmaßnahme für marco!! aus 180gramm 110 gemacht!!





[/url][/IMG]

aber wartet erst mal ab bis der rechte von beiden fertig ist!! das wird ein reines wettkampfteil!! ca 80 gramm!! bild kommt ende der woche!!


----------



## Hiro (31. Oktober 2006)

Ritzel 15 und 16 Zähne


----------



## V!RUS (31. Oktober 2006)

Von hier geklaut.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Oktober 2006)

also ich hab im freeride forum was gelesen über die Hope Moto, die soll wohl 15% besser sein als die M6 aber auch richtig kohle kosten (380 oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. Oktober 2006)

http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3074527&postcount=1
   sorry für doppelpost


----------



## locdog (1. November 2006)

aber das ist doch ne freeride/Dh bremse also NUR fur 203m rotoren, also nichts fur trial...deshalb muss man halt nicht gleich schwanger auf den geilen anblick werden


----------



## robs (1. November 2006)

Was spricht gegen 203mm? Fahre ne 203er Grimeca-Scheibe (oder war es 200...  k.A.) mit Louise...  -> sauber dosierbar!

Bei der Hope könnte evtl. das Gewicht ein Gegenargument sein...
Ich tippe mal dass sie brachiale Power hat. Könnte mir sowas für hinten vorstellen.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. November 2006)

sind das nicht 2 verschiedene bremsen die da abgebildet sind? ich denke die obere wird für den "normalen" gebrauch durchaus geeignet sein.


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2006)

ja die obere ist die normale Mono und die andere ist die Moto V2


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. November 2006)

weiß jemand wann die rauskommen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2006)

na ich denke mal so ende 06 also bald,


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. November 2006)

locdog schrieb:


> aber das ist doch ne freeride/Dh bremse also NUR fur 203m rotoren, also nichts fur trial...deshalb muss man halt nicht gleich schwanger auf den geilen anblick werden



also der anblick ist echt mal übel   
sone bremse könnte ich mal an meine schwalbe klatschen, dann würde ich endlich mal nen gescheiten bremsweg haben


----------



## alien1976 (2. November 2006)

also ne innenbelüftete Scheibebremse am Trialbike ist wohl mehr als unsinnig und überflüssig. Die ist rein für DH gebaut.
Aber ansonsten die Hebel und der Bremssattel sehen schon hammergeil aus würde gut zum Rest der Frästeile am Bike passen.


----------



## locdog (3. November 2006)

irgend wie geht die seite nicht richtig dashalb hab ich kienen linkl zum pic, aber egal, auf www.koxx.pl gibts neue 7075 alu kafige fur die VP 32,5g 

ECHO 07 felgen
die habt ihr schon gesehen. ich hab die schon zur hause stehen und kann deshalb was genaueres sagen. ersten, das teil wiegt imposante 829g und hat 5 kammern. ja richt 5 und nicht 3 wie man nach den bildern meinen wurde. die mitlere ist so breit wie do bohrung. dan bleiben noch zirka nen 1cm auf beiden seiten, die sind aber nochmals geteilt !! daraus ergeben sich etwa 3mm breite kammern. also 3 + 3 + 25 + 3 + 3 mit etwa 1,5 starken wanden. die bremsflache ist 13mm hoch ! und die ganze felge an sich etwa 23mm hoch. also das teil IST FEEEEETTTT wen also einer eine unzerstobrare felgen haben wil, die wird es sein. 
Aus de kombinazion aus 5 kammern und die daraus ergebenen seitenwande die noch dazu weit ausannader sind (nicht wie beim 06 model) und die grooose hoche der felge wurd ich sagen das man die nicht so schnell klein kriegt, viel mehr als try-all oder BT surde ich sagen. wieg aber leider 829g :|


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. November 2006)

beim Monty ist der 7075 Alu Käfig seit 1000 Jahren standart...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. November 2006)

locdog schrieb:


> irgend wie geht die seite nicht richtig dashalb hab ich kienen linkl zum pic, aber egal, auf www.koxx.pl gibts neue 7075 alu kafige fur die VP 32,5g
> 
> ECHO 07 felgen
> die habt ihr schon gesehen. ich hab die schon zur hause stehen und kann deshalb was genaueres sagen. ersten, das teil wiegt imposante 829g und hat 5 kammern. ja richt 5 und nicht 3 wie man nach den bildern meinen wurde. die mitlere ist so breit wie do bohrung. dan bleiben noch zirka nen 1cm auf beiden seiten, die sind aber nochmals geteilt !! daraus ergeben sich etwa 3mm breite kammern. also 3 + 3 + 25 + 3 + 3 mit etwa 1,5 starken wanden. die bremsflache ist 13mm hoch ! und die ganze felge an sich etwa 23mm hoch. also das teil IST FEEEEETTTT wen also einer eine unzerstobrare felgen haben wil, die wird es sein.
> Aus de kombinazion aus 5 kammern und die daraus ergebenen seitenwande die noch dazu weit ausannader sind (nicht wie beim 06 model) und die grooose hoche der felge wurd ich sagen das man die nicht so schnell klein kriegt, viel mehr als try-all oder BT surde ich sagen. wieg aber leider 829g :|



Ich hatte das Teil als 20" Version zu hause und musste es wieder umtauschen weil mir mein geliebter Monty und MAxxismantel über die Felgenflanke gerutscht sind. Ich konnte den Mantel net mal richtig draufziehn weil er sich immer wieder abgepellt hat. Und wo ich ihn drauf hatte und einmal schief gelandet bin is er mir von der Felge gesprungen. Beim Try all Mantel dürfte das gerade noch gehn weil die eh bißl enger sind aber bei Maxxis und Monty wirds schwierig. Ik bin jetzt wieder zur Try all Felge gewechselt  Wir haben nen 26"er bei uns der die Felge hat und bei dem gehts . Scheint halt nur bei den 20" Felgen das Prob zu sein.


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2006)

@logdoc mach mal nen foto von den felgen. und wie siehts mit der breite insgesammt aus?


----------



## trialco (3. November 2006)

Das ist sie:

EDIT: 
Description 

- NEW Trials-specific rims from Echo, completely re-designed from the 2006 model.
- Super wide 46mm profile offering un-paralleled anti-roll performance, even at the lowest of pressures.
- 25mm holes to shed vast amounts of weight, but not too large to leave the rim weak and prone to flat spots.
- High grade aluminium alloy construction for maximum grind life and dent resistance.
- Double wall construction for increased strength and stiffness.
- Also features double thickness sidewalls! These help prevent dents, and provide extra rim life since the rim can be ground many more times!
- Deep cross section provides more stifness and strength, helping prevent flat spots and dents.
- Deep sidewalls make setting up brakes a breeze, even on the 19" version.
- Un-eyeletted to save around 50g of weight per rim!
- Anodised finish (including the braking surface) works great out of the box, but can be ground away should you wish.
- Colours: Black, Silver, Red, Blue, Green and Gold!
- Available in 32h only.
- Weight: 820g.
- ERD: 534mm


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. November 2006)

geiles english.
hab die felge ja auch aufm meinem 20er. bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, muss halt dazu sagen, das ich eh nie der felgenschrotter war...von daher...


----------



## voytec (4. November 2006)

auf http://www.koxx.pl/  ist neue XTP zu sehen ^^
wird in 5 bremse-versionen erhältlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. November 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> geiles english.


wie meinst du das?


----------



## trialsrider (5. November 2006)

Na ja cyro kommt dir das nicht spanisch vor?  

These help prevent dents, and provide extra rim life since the rim can be ground many more times!      

also dat is kein normales englisch!


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2006)

Des is alles astreines, gutes Englisch - ihr Experten. Abgesehen davon sprechen und schreiben Engländer (tartybikes) bekanntlich n anderes Englisch und nich des US-Englisch, was man größtenteils in der Schule lernt...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. November 2006)

lol, genau.


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2006)

Was heisst hier "lol, genau."??? Hast du n Problem???


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. November 2006)

Gutes Englisch. Guter Mr. T. 

Jawohl.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Was heisst hier "lol, genau."??? Hast du n Problem???



ich hab dir recht gegeben du Karrote


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2006)

Achso, ok... du bist süss Stefan!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. November 2006)

voytec schrieb:


> auf http://www.koxx.pl/  ist neue XTP zu sehen ^^
> wird in 5 bremse-versionen erhältlich



nice Bike...aber wie kann es denn sein das die Polen mehr auf Zack sind als die Franzosen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (5. November 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> nice Bike...aber wie kann es denn sein das die Polen mehr auf Zack sind als die Franzosen ...



die haben denen das Rad geklaut bevor sies online stellen konnten!


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2006)

also bei mir in der schule (und vll. auch im ganzen osten) wird feines oxford englisch unterrichtet


----------



## plazermen (5. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> die haben denen das Rad geklaut bevor sies online stellen konnten!



Stimmt schon, ich hab ja neulich auch einen Adamant vom Forum geschnappt und gleich gestrichen, damit's keiner merkt: 




Was Englander betrifft: ist schlimmer als in Deutschland - hier kannst du nicht mal einen der aus einem anderen Stadtviertel kommt richtig verstehen. Wie  das schlimm ist - bin schon halbes Jahr hier, und fange erst jetzt gerade an, englische Mitarbeiter zu verstehen. Manchmal denkt man: "bin ich echt so dumm damit ich nicht verstehe?" aber dam kommt man nach Hause schaltet Fernseher an, oder geht zur Bank - und tadaam! versteht man alles . Ich verstehe schon das man zb. auf Zigaretten anstatt "cigarette" "fags" sagt - ist Umgangsprache halt, aber dass man zB. abwechselnd mal Dublin, mal Dablin sagt ist doch keine Umgangsprache mehr, sondern nur "gibberisch". Die sind einfach zu faul um anstandig zu sprechen.


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2006)

ist jetzt nicht nu stuff aber halt nen gutes angebot  http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/p_851.html


----------



## trialco (5. November 2006)

xD nächstes mal lass ich die Description weg   

GreeTz


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2006)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> xD nächstes mal lass ich die Description weg
> 
> GreeTz


meinste mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (5. November 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> meinste mich?



alter nur weil du als letztes was gepostet
hast heisst das nicht das immer alle dich meinen!  

aaaargh les doch einfach mal....


----------



## AxLpAc (5. November 2006)

kindergarten kleine gruppe!


----------



## trialco (5. November 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> meinste mich?


Ich meine die ganze Diskussion über gutes und schlechtes Englisch


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2006)

sorry leute.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. November 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also bei mir in der schule (und vll. auch im ganzen osten) wird feines oxford englisch unterrichtet



war ja auch mal anders......osten: russisch; westen: amerikanisch....

nurn spaß


----------



## locdog (6. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> die haben denen das Rad geklaut bevor sies online stellen konnten!



wolt's grad das selbe schreiben


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2006)

also der Jan hat mir grade gemailt und meinte das er die tage die neuen Try all black mirror felgen in seinen shop nimmt, preise und varianten wie folgt: in 20" und 26" mit 32 Loch hinten und 28 Loch vorne. Leider gibt es sie für vorne nur in 28 Loch. Preis ist vorne 60.- Euro und hinten 70.- Euro bei 26". Bei 20" vorne 50.- vorne und hinten 60.- Euro. 
ja farbe soll die gleiche sein wie bei den neuen try all lenkern.


----------



## jockie (7. November 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also der Jan hat mir grade gemailt und meinte das er die tage die neuen Try all black mirror felgen in seinen shop nimmt, preise und varianten wie folgt: in 20" und 26" mit 32 Loch hinten und 28 Loch vorne. Leider gibt es sie für vorne nur in 28 Loch. Preis ist vorne 60.- Euro und hinten 70.- Euro bei 26". Bei 20" vorne 50.- vorne und hinten 60.- Euro.
> ja farbe soll die gleiche sein wie bei den neuen try all lenkern.



...und wiedermal ein paar Euro hoch mit den Preisen.


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2006)

jop, aber ist halt black mirror, das ist so super toll, dadurch wird man direk 10mal besser


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (7. November 2006)

Die Felgen hol ich mir, genau so wie das 210  Viztretlager und wo wir schon mal dabei sind gleich auch noch ein Titanschaltwerk für schlappe 350 !!!
Was ist denn das schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (7. November 2006)

was wolt ihr den 70 ist doch billig


----------



## V!RUS (8. November 2006)

Ribo-Schuhe jetzt bei Jan. 

Wie immer nicht billig, sehen aber gut aus. 









> sehr leichte und angenehm zu tragende Trialschuhe mit 2 Klettverschlüssen und einer Lasche mit Schnellverschluß. Neopren Innenschuh mit Knöchelschutz. Reflektierende Flächen. Feste und rutschsichere Sohle für sicheren Halt.



95 Euronen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. November 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaahhhh.....schöne schuhe.....
aba 95flocken......da krisch ich ja drei paar von meinen stylioschen skaterschuhn vom reno....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. November 2006)

schöne Schuhe?? tickt ihr noch ganz sauber? ich find die zum ... naja..


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (8. November 2006)

....vor allem die refelktierenden Flächen, die ja beim TRIAL zwingend erforderlich sind.


----------



## trialsrider (8. November 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> ....vor allem die refelktierenden Flächen, die ja beim TRIAL zwingend erforderlich sind.



ja ganz recht Rehe sind Fell Tiere...aber das ist nicht 1 Wort!


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. November 2006)




----------



## AxLpAc (8. November 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> schöne Schuhe?? tickt ihr noch ganz sauber? ich find die zum ... naja..



recht hatter!

mach ich mir eh kein lopp drum, würde es sowieso nicht in meiner größe geben


----------



## jockie (9. November 2006)

Adamant, 74cm, 1 1/4 Zoll-Klemmung, 280 Gramm, 75 Euronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (9. November 2006)

diese scheiß teuren lenker, die bt gibts für die hälfte, zwar nur in schwarz aber dafür in 76, und halten tun se genau so...


----------



## Schevron (9. November 2006)

die preise für die lenker find ich auch echt ne frechheit. und da kann keiner kommen uns sagen: die sind aber aus einem stück gefräst (was ja anscheinend die kurbeln so teuer macht) oder sonst was. das isn gebogenes rohr. klar mit konifizierungen und verschiedenen wandstärken, aber trotzdem ein gebogenes rohr


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. November 2006)

Irgendwie sehn diese Zoo, Adamant und Vizlenker von der Form  her alle gleich aus. Find ich irgendwie total sinnlos  . Das einzige was anders ist is der Name. Is halt Shit wenn man den Lenker net neu erfinden kann


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2006)

tja das ist halt deng, also mit den gleichen formen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. November 2006)

glotz schrieb:


> kleine tuningmaßnahme für marco!! aus 180gramm 110 gemacht!!
> 
> aber wartet erst mal ab bis der rechte von beiden fertig ist!! das wird ein reines wettkampfteil!! ca 80 gramm!! bild kommt ende der woche!!



gibts da schon was neus?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. November 2006)

V!Z ist auch deng??
nee ich glaube der adamant lenker is weniger geschwungen als der zoo! lenker, was auch in sofern einen sinn ergeben, als dass man dann sein bike individueller ausstatten kann.....bzw. der gu! lenker is einfach der alte echolenker.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. November 2006)

viz hat nichts mit deng zu tun.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. November 2006)

Da bei uns in Chemnitz die ein oder andere Kingachse schon ihr letzte Ruhe gefunden hat, habsch jetzt mal welche aus Stahl gemacht  . Die Teile sind nix für Leichtbaufetischisten dafür sind sie extrem haltbar und verwindungssteif. Das Teil dürfte sogar um einiges mehr aushalten als die Heavy Duty Achse   Hier mal paar Bilder












Links die alte Standartachse und rechts meine




Damit sowas net mehr passiert. Mir will immer noch nicht in den Kopf wieso die Achsteile von King eingepresst werden. Totaler Schwachsinn wie ich finde auf dem Foto sieht man ja was passiert.


----------



## Fabi (15. November 2006)

Du hättest eher die King HD Achse aus Stahl nachbauen sollen, weil du jetzt mit dieser immer noch die Schwachstelle am Gewinde hast.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. November 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> Du hättest eher die King HD Achse aus Stahl nachbauen sollen, weil du jetzt mit dieser immer noch die Schwachstelle am Gewinde hast.



Glaub mir Fabi, bei der Wandstärke und Legierung gibt es dort keine Schwachstelle mehr


----------



## alien1976 (15. November 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Da bei uns in Chemnitz die ein oder andere Kingachse schon ihr letzte Ruhe gefunden hat, habsch jetzt mal welche aus Stahl gemacht  . Die Teile sind nix für Leichtbaufetischisten dafür sind sie extrem haltbar und verwindungssteif. Das Teil dürfte sogar um einiges mehr aushalten als die Heavy Duty Achse   Hier mal paar Bilder
> 
> 
> Sauber. Des gefällt mir. Alles schön selber machen da weis man wenigstens was man hat. So rischtsch typisch OSSISTYLE.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. November 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:


> MSC-Trialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da bei uns in Chemnitz die ein oder andere Kingachse schon ihr letzte Ruhe gefunden hat, habsch jetzt mal welche aus Stahl gemacht  . Die Teile sind nix für Leichtbaufetischisten dafür sind sie extrem haltbar und verwindungssteif. Das Teil dürfte sogar um einiges mehr aushalten als die Heavy Duty Achse   Hier mal paar Bilder
> ...


----------



## Schevron (15. November 2006)

weiß jemand von euch schon wie groß der radstand vom Ciguenna 20" ist?


----------



## Hiro (15. November 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch schon wie groß der radstand vom Ciguenna 20" ist?



Ciguena 20" (BT)
WB: 990mm (Radstand)
CS: 360mm (Kettenstrebe)
BB: +45mm (Innenlager über der Achse)

Farbe: schwarz oder weiß


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (15. November 2006)

Die Viz Gabeln sind wieder da.

http://www.trialmarkt.de/

Bei der neuen Vizgabel was is den da mit "Nur für 9mm Achsen geeignet!" gemeint ?


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2006)

naja warscheinlich, das du da keine achsen verwenden kannst die dicker als 9mm sind, bzw. dünner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (15. November 2006)

was nur 150 â¬  - ist ja fast geschenkt


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. November 2006)

Also ich würde auch mal das die Trialartikel ja schon fast Neckermann Preise haben. Eine normale Gabel kostet 95 Euro!


----------



## Schevron (16. November 2006)

Hiro schrieb:


> Ciguena 20" (BT)
> WB: 990mm (Radstand)
> CS: 360mm (Kettenstrebe)
> BB: +45mm (Innenlager über der Achse)
> ...


 

alter zigeuner. das ding is ja noch kürzer als ein monty    
baut denn keiner mehr lange ramen?
ich weiß es gibt ein paar. aber ich bin grade geschockt. man möge mir dies nachsehen.

Was mich zu einer weiteren Frage bringt. Kennt jemand von euch einen 20" Ramen der ca. 1020 bis 1030 lang ist. einen Bashguard hat und dualdisc fähig?
Ich kenn da nur das Koxx Monsterboy, aber das is brutal teuer. Gibts da sonst noch was?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. November 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> alter zigeuner. das ding is ja noch kürzer als ein monty
> baut denn keiner mehr lange ramen?
> ich weiß es gibt ein paar. aber ich bin grade geschockt. man möge mir dies nachsehen.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es viel zu viel Angebot an langen Rahmen


----------



## Schevron (16. November 2006)

klar gibts viele lange ramen, aber viele von denen sind rockring ramen, und so gut wie keiner hat dualdisc. egal ob rr oder bg


----------



## florianwagner (16. November 2006)

achso dualdisc!!! sonst hätt ich adamant a3 gesagt...


----------



## Schevron (16. November 2006)

jo admant wirds wohl werden. aber jetzt wo ich meine RB habel an der Marta hab und seh wie genial eine disc bremsen kann hab ich mir die überlegung von dualdisc nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen. n ramen der die wahl läßt wäre halt ideal.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. November 2006)

adamant is geil. kann ih nur empfehlen


----------



## Schevron (16. November 2006)

hi max,
kannst du mir mal ev. als PM schicken wie bisher deine erfahrungen mit dem adamant sind? alles gute und schlechte.
Vorbau lieber länger oder flacher usw.
was halt ev interessant oder wichtig zu wissen ist.

ev n paar neue bilder wären auch nett. dann kann ich mir wenigstens die zeit bis weihnachten noch damit überbrücken und mich drauf freun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (16. November 2006)

Trialmarkt.de hat die neuen Echo Gu Zoo! Gabeln


----------



## la bourde (16. November 2006)

Der neue MBK Prototyp:





Mehr Detail hier


----------



## jockie (16. November 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> alter zigeuner. das ding is ja noch kürzer als ein monty
> baut denn keiner mehr lange ramen?
> ich weiß es gibt ein paar. aber ich bin grade geschockt. man möge mir dies nachsehen.
> 
> ...



Was wurde denn aus dem Zoo FullDisc? Sollte das nicht kommen? Das wäre lang.
...außerdem gab's doch noch 'nen Monty-Prototyp FullDisc und langer Radstand.
Musst' wahrscheinlich einfach noch ein bisschen warten oder dir andere Ausfallenden an dein Hoffmann schweißen lassen 
...oder du lässt dir an die massiven Ausfallenden vom Zona Zip eine Disc-Aufnahme dranbrutzeln.

Nur 1000er-Radstand:
http://www.katayamacycle.com/development/jiraiya/jiraiya_main.html

Keine Ahnung was für'n Radstand:
http://www.brisabikes.com/


----------



## Eisbein (16. November 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Der neue MBK Prototyp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gib es das auch in englisch zu lesen, oder in deutsch? aber geo weicht ab vom standart würde ich sagen, weil einigermaßen hohes tretlager.


----------



## la bourde (16. November 2006)

Leider nicht.

Sie sagen nur, dass die Hauptanderung die Kettenstrebensystem ist (gleich wie die 20" System aber mit 2 Schrauben um zu streben).

Die Preis ist nicht definiert, und es kommt am Anfang 2007.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. November 2006)

BSXL vs VP Pedale 






7 stiche .... 

PS: das pic hab ich gemacht als es genäht war----- sah garnicht lecker aus ...bähh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (17. November 2006)

BSXL vs. Pedale

        +






0 Stiche

Nervig aber gut so Schienbeinschützr 

->gute besserung  (sieht übel aus...)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. November 2006)

denk ich gerade drüber nach 

thx


----------



## Goettinger (17. November 2006)

sicherlich leider nicht auf video, oder? so wie meistens....


----------



## Eisbein (17. November 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> denk ich gerade drüber nach
> 
> thx



ich würde hier mal die RB schienbein schonen empfelen, leicht und keine wadensauna.


----------



## ph1L (17. November 2006)

Ribo Schuhe und gut.


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. November 2006)

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?fil_direct=direct&fil_filename=pedal_cut.mpg

da fällt mir nur das dazu ein


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. November 2006)

Besser als so: http://one.revver.com/watch/96738/format/flv/affiliate/38955


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. November 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:


> Besser als so: http://one.revver.com/watch/96738/format/flv/affiliate/38955



Ach, halb so wild. Mitn bißl Paketschnur und ner Stopfnadel bekommste das fette Schwein wieder zugenäht


----------



## robs (18. November 2006)

Ich muss sagen ich bin zu weich für solche Spots...  mir hat sich fast der Magen umgedreht.

Und da hier doch auch jüngere Trialer mitlesen, bitte ich darum, diesen Link zu entfernen...


----------



## Berliner Team T (18. November 2006)

robs schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin zu weich für solche Spots...  mir hat sich fast der Magen umgedreht.
> 
> Und da hier doch auch jüngere Trialer mitlesen, bitte ich darum, diesen Link zu entfernen...



LOOOOL wasn das muss doch jeder selber wissen ob er sich das anschaut oder nich?? Ausserdem hat das doch nix mit jugendfrei und nich jugendfrei zu tun wenn se auf de strasse rennen und dennen das passiert sehen se das doch auch oder nich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. November 2006)

Naja sowas soll eigentlich zeigen das man schon Schutzkleidung tragen sollte... und vor allem nicht sinnlosen scheiß machen soll!


----------



## V!RUS (18. November 2006)

MBK-Prototyp 20" mit Kettenspannern. 







Ich würd mal gern eins aufgebaut sehen. Kann man sich so schlecht vorstellen.


----------



## jockie (19. November 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> MBK-Prototyp 20" mit Kettenspannern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy! Kommt irgendwie als Stahl-Look rüber...feine Sache!  



robs schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin zu weich für solche Spots...  mir hat sich fast der Magen umgedreht.
> 
> Und da hier doch auch jüngere Trialer mitlesen, bitte ich darum, diesen Link zu entfernen...


Da auch Jüngere mitlesen muss ich sagen: Alle angucken und dabei eines kapieren: In Tümpeln und Flüssen liegt allerhand Müll...alte Fahrräder, Fässer, Autoteile, Bleche, von außen nicht sichtbare Leitungen...
Wenn ihr also mi'm Rad ins Wasser springen wollt, dann schnorchelt da vorher wenigstens mal kurz oder watet durch, um die Lage zu checken!


----------



## Bike Lane (20. November 2006)

wer sagt überhaupt dass das echt war und nicht gestellt. die reaktion von dem typen war schon sehr seltsam. klar steht man unter schock, aber dass man bei so einer drecksbrühe überhaupt keinen schmerz empfindet ist schon sehr seltsam. ich hab schon öfters im skatepark einen offenen bruch erlebt aber die haben sich nur so vor schmerzen gewunden.


----------



## dane08 (20. November 2006)

hab mir vor kurzem da hangelenk gebrochn un bin noch weitergefahrn weil ich dachte es wär nur verstaucht


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2006)

ich hatte mal nen Patienten der hatte sich mit ner Kreissäge 4 Finger abgesägt. der hat erst 30 minuten später angefangen vor schmerzen zu schreien.
Gibt wohl auch schreiner die erst am Blut auf dem Holz gemerkt haben das n finger ab is.

Endorfine sind die besten Schmerzkiller.

Allerdings möcht ich die Infektion wegen der Drecksbrühe nicht erleben wollen.

Aber wenn man überhaupt das risiko eingeht auch nur in die soße zu fallen, ohne sich zu verletzen, hat mans auch nicht besser verdient. Da hat man eindeutig nen IQ unter Raumtemperatur


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. November 2006)

..::69KINGZ::..


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. November 2006)




----------



## Bike Lane (20. November 2006)

ich hab mir auch mal bis zum knochen in den finger geschnitten und habe nichts gemerkt. allerdings als ich dann wasser drüberlaufen hab lassen hat es aufeinmal zum brennen angefangen. ich weiß nicht wieso das so ist, aber das hab ich bei allen leuten die irgendwelche offenen wunden haben gemerkt. sobald die ausgewaschen wird, dann wirds übel, deshalb find ich es unverständlich was in dem video abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (21. November 2006)

Habe mir vor kurzem New World Disorder 7 gekauft! Echt geil das Video muss ich sagen bekomm ich richtig wieder lust mim Chase auf reisen zu gehen und ein paar gaps zu gappen!   Und paar Barspins in die Runde zu schmeißen!  
Nur schade das Trial mäßig net so viel bei war...nur bissel street trial vom Lenosky halt aber auch eher mehr Street....Nun ja fettes Video...aber dann hab ich gerade das hier gesehen!  Kranked 6 is da!   Jeder der Fahrer musste sich ne derbst krasse Line zusammen schaufeln und die dann auch fahren! Und der Herr leech war auch mit dabei echt krank geil seine Line unbedingt ansehen! 


http://www.radical-films.com/radical.html


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. November 2006)

http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_...r=1&pager2=1&otype=world&id=HDDB4561691b1aee6


----------



## noob-rider (21. November 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:


> Besser als so: http://one.revver.com/watch/96738/format/flv/affiliate/38955



Nunja so schlimm hat es den ja doch noch nicht erwischt, also bei meinem Dad auffer Arbeit kriegt man viel schlimmer dingere zu Sehen 
wenn ich nur mal überlege wie sehr nen abgehacktes Bein oder ne offene Magendecke blutet und vor allem spritzt und einem alles entgegen quillt 

naja egal xD


----------



## trialsrider (22. November 2006)

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...2f360600437ea&method=m_catsql&shortcut=BRL+Ak

weiß net obs neu ist! fährt die schon jemand?
sehen aufjedenfall geil aus!  

martin


----------



## Monty98 (22. November 2006)

1. habn die den gleichn kolbendurchmesser wie die neueren hs33 hebeln
2. hab ich gehört das da was mit den dichtungen nicht stimmt.


----------



## konrad (22. November 2006)

die werden schnell undicht-wenn du jedoch die richtigen dictungsringe irgendwo herbekommst,sind die net schlecht...hab noch so einen hier rumliegen-aber in komplett silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. November 2006)

Neuer Koxx Rahmen:

http://www.koxx.fr/


[URL=http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=koxxboxx2rk3.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## roborider (25. November 2006)

Ashton, Ashton!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. November 2006)

nee, ashton is schlimmer! der koxx geht grad noch so durch...


----------



## la bourde (25. November 2006)

Die neue RB design disc Bremse:








Detail
Auch hier


----------



## EchoPure (25. November 2006)

Was der Koxx ist doch echtpottig und wiegt bestimmt 1000Kg!


----------



## konrad (25. November 2006)

echt ne geile bremse.war kann dich sich mal kaufen und testen?


----------



## la bourde (25. November 2006)

Der Koxx wiegt circa 1,650kg habe ich gelesen...
Und der Innenlagen ist +60 mm  
Zu zu hoch für mich.


----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> echt ne geile bremse.war kann dich sich mal kaufen und testen?



 betrunken konrad??  

Das Koxx ist im gegensatz zum Ashton pott hässlich!  
Und das Tretlager ist zu hoch....aber es geht durch...
wahrscheinlich sieht es live viel geiler aus als auf photos
wie das ashton halt auch!


----------



## robs (25. November 2006)

Die Fotos sind wahrscheinlich keine...  für mich sieht das aus wie mittelmäßig gerendert. Die "Aufkleber" tun ihrs dazu.

Ich weiß gar nicht warum die sich immer neue Gedanken um immer teurere Rahmen machen. So sieht es für mich nämlich aus...  bei dem Gewicht muss sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit aufs Detail gelegt worden sein, also Coladose an weniger belasteten Stellen und dickere Wand an kritischen Stellen. Sollte es nicht so sein, wird wohl auch der nicht lange halten...
Meine Meinung ist, dass die sich mal auf haltbare Scheibenlösungen konzentrieren sollten.
Nen Rahmen der 1,6kg wiegt habe ich auch mit meinem Boa! Und bevor es einen vertrauenswürdigen Scheiben-Rahmen beim Importeur meines Vertrauens gibt kaufe ich wohl keinen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. November 2006)

Also mir gefällt der Koxx-Rahmen auch nicht. Hat den gleichen Prostata-Massagestab wie das Ashton. Nur eben nicht aus Plastik, sondern aus Alu. (Hoffentlich ließt das nicht der Trialsrider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2006)

also das sieht schon verdammt nach ashton aus, wenn da mal nicht jem. ideen geklaut hat


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. November 2006)

glotz schrieb:


> kleine tuningmaßnahme für marco!! aus 180gramm 110 gemacht!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie siehts denn jetz aus mitm bild?!


----------



## glotz (25. November 2006)

@ jonny
hab noch nicht angefangen!! hab grad keine zeit!! bild kommt wenns fertig ist!
mfg teo


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. November 2006)

allet klar, hab mir schon sorgen gemacht doo


----------



## jem23 (26. November 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also das sieht schon verdammt nach ashton aus, wenn da mal nicht jem. ideen geklaut hat



  das würde ich nie tun!!!


----------



## Fars (26. November 2006)

Ich find zwar den ashton-rahmen hammer geil, aber der neue koxx sieht zu futuremäßig aus. Ich würd gerne das komplettbike sehen. Der marc vinco-rahmen sieht aus komisch aus, aber das komplettbike ist geil.


----------



## XTP Jumper (26. November 2006)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus 
Aber was soll dieser Schanz oder Sattel?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (26. November 2006)

Alter, wenn man mal ganz komisch hängen bleibt...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. November 2006)

finds immer noch gut. eben weil so schön



			
				Fars schrieb:
			
		

> futuremäßig



is! aber wie immer: über geschmack lässt sich streiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (26. November 2006)

Das ist weil denen Kenny weggelaufen ist. Die Koxxler vermuten, dass er sich in die Bürzel der Monty-Rahmen verliebt hat und machen's nun nach.
(aber eigentlich sind diese sinnlosen Heckspoiler auch bei Koxx keine Neuheit...siehe Levelboss 20/26, Milk, Yaabaa Totskoye usw.)


----------



## AcaPulco (26. November 2006)

Gibt es das Bild auch irgendwo in gut und augenkrebsungefährlicher?


----------



## jockie (26. November 2006)

http://www.marcohoesel.de/shop.htm


----------



## florianwagner (26. November 2006)

spieldauer 7,5min??? das is doch n witz oder? da hat ja jedes dritte video hier im forum doppelt so viel.


----------



## jockie (26. November 2006)

Habe die DVD schon vor'n paar Tagen beim Krumbiegel im "Shop" gesehen aber die 7,5m noch für 'nen Tippfehler gehalten. Wenn man dem DVD-Aufdruck glauben darf sogar kopiergeschützt. Was ein Aufwand für 7,5 Minuten.


----------



## isah (26. November 2006)

statt kopierschutz haetten die mal das cover ordentlich machen sollen, das ding sieht aus wie mit standard photoshop filtern zusammen gefrimelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (26. November 2006)

isah schrieb:


> statt kopierschutz haetten die mal das cover ordentlich machen sollen, das ding sieht aus wie mit standard photoshop filtern zusammen gefrimelt.



Jo da hast de recht 
die hätten zuerst die coca cola bleche gegen suppen bleche tauschen sollen und dann den aufkleber


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. November 2006)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Jo da hast de recht
> die hÃ¤tten zuerst die coca cola bleche gegen suppen bleche tauschen sollen und dann den aufkleber



Man, du musst dir die DVD doch nicht reinziehn. AuÃerdem kostet sie nur 6â¬. Kuck dir Leaps and Bounds an. FÃ¼r den Dreck bezahlt man 24â¬ und es is sau langweilig. Die Typen haben es noch net mal auf die Reihe bekommen den HÃ¶sel mit auf ihre DVD zu bekommen. DafÃ¼r konnte man ein unbekannten und Japaner oder was weiss ich sehn..... son MÃ¼ll


----------



## C00L_MAN (26. November 2006)

KoXX BoXX )))
http://photobysergio.ifrance.com/hermancecf.html
http://photobysergio.ifrance.com/thebike.html


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. November 2006)

Das Ding schaut einfach aus wie ein Traktor. Wäh.


----------



## isah (27. November 2006)

sag mal was ist das eigentlich in deinem avatar?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. November 2006)

isah schrieb:


> sag mal was ist das eigentlich in deinem avatar?



Keeeine Ahnung.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (27. November 2006)

Oh sorry hatte falsches zitat gesetzt

Bezog sich auf den den Rahmen net dat video


----------



## trialsrider (27. November 2006)

dat ergibt zwar keinen Sinn das du dann jemanden Zitierst der über die DVD geschrieben hat aber egal!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (27. November 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Man, du musst dir die DVD doch nicht reinziehn. Außerdem kostet sie nur 6. Kuck dir Leaps and Bounds an. Für den Dreck bezahlt man 24 und es is sau langweilig. Die Typen haben es noch net mal auf die Reihe bekommen den Hösel mit auf ihre DVD zu bekommen. Dafür konnte man ein unbekannten und Japaner oder was weiss ich sehn..... son Müll



sorry  ich meinte auch nur den koxx rahmen net dat video  
hatte falsches zitat gesätzt


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. November 2006)

So nebenbei:

ich finde _thr1ll2k1ll muss seinen Nickname doch mal im "Nickname Bedeutungsthread" erklären oder noch besser: Neuen aussuchen. Beim Schreiben bricht man sich einen ab.
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_oehler (28. November 2006)

Hi Leute!

Hab mal meine Seite - www.oehler.at -  etwas aktualisiert.

Es sind neue Fotos  und ein kleiner Trailer von einer Freeride DVD online!

Schaut einfach mal rein!

Hier ist der Link

Bis denn, mfg Tom


----------



## ringo667 (28. November 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> So nebenbei:
> 
> ich finde _thr1ll2k1ll muss seinen Nickname doch mal im "Nickname Bedeutungsthread" erklären oder noch besser: Neuen aussuchen. Beim Schreiben bricht man sich einen ab.
> _



Wenn die alten Finger knacken, versuchs doch mit Strg+c und Strg+v


----------



## la bourde (29. November 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Der Koxx wiegt circa 1,650kg habe ich gelesen...
> Und der Innenlagen ist +60 mm
> Zu zu hoch für mich.



Es gibt einen Fehler.
Es ist nicht +60 aber +40mm
(ich hatte eine falsche Nachricht auf nopogo.org gelesen)
Entschuldigung !


----------



## trialsrider (29. November 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> So nebenbei:
> 
> ich finde _thr1ll2k1ll muss seinen Nickname doch mal im "Nickname Bedeutungsthread" erklären oder noch besser: Neuen aussuchen. Beim Schreiben bricht man sich einen ab.
> _



thr1ll2k1ll hört sich für mich nach "thrilltokill" an und das würde ich sagen ist 
ein counter-strike name!  

"Watson bringen sie mir einen Tee und meine Pfeife....."


----------



## soma (29. November 2006)

Kein Problem Holmes















Lass es dir schmecken


----------



## BraVe´ (29. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> thr1ll2k1ll hört sich für mich nach "thrilltokill" an und das würde ich sagen ist
> ein counter-strike name!
> 
> "Watson bringen sie mir einen Tee und meine Pfeife....."





Es könnte aber auch "ThrillSkill" heissen 

mfg


----------



## soma (29. November 2006)

BraVe´ schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch "ThrillSkill" heissen
> 
> mfg



Nein, ein "S" würde mit der "5" gebildet. Eine "2" bedeutet meines Erachtens immer "to".
Wie nennt man diese Schreibweise nochmal? Dann könnte man mal bei Wikipedia nachschlagen, dort müsste es erklärt sein.

Horrido
soma


----------



## Monty98 (29. November 2006)

Leetspeak


----------



## jockie (30. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (1. Dezember 2006)

gibts schon länger


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Dezember 2006)

Gilles COUSTELLIER 2007 bei KOXX.


----------



## trialsrider (2. Dezember 2006)

wat is daran "   " ??

www.koxx.fr habs auch eben gelesen....
"irgendwann gibts nur noch Koxx Fahrer" zitat vom "kleber"  

aber er hat recht seh ich auch so...die kaufen eh alles 
was gut ist.....na ja ich mag KOXX!  


martin

ach ja und verdammt ist dieser hund HÄSSLICH!!!!


----------



## la bourde (2. Dezember 2006)

Neue Tensile Halteschelen:





Es gibt einen Offset von 5mm. Wieso wird eine 10 mm breitere Felge montiert.
Lieferbar bei Supercycles
19,99£

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr die neuen V!z Produckten gesehen habt.
Das Link.


Neu Koxx Helm:




35


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Dezember 2006)

die halteschellen gibts doch glaub ich auch schon länger?! sind aber auf jeden fall ne gute sache!


----------



## konrad (2. Dezember 2006)

das ding is doch mal geil,nur schade,dass der jan die meisten sachen nie da hat....
http://www.vizbikes.com/rotor/index.jpg
und ein schöner tensile-nachbeu...aber auch schön
http://www.vizbikes.com/crank.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Dezember 2006)

nich unbedingt NU-Stuff...

aber ne gute Lösung für alle ECHO Felgen fahrer mit TryAll Sticky

Alureifenheber


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. Dezember 2006)

Ein hin und her bei dem Jungen... Erst Koxx dann MBK und nun wieder Koxx.

Gilles de retour chez Koxx



Gilles vient de signer chez Koxx pour la saison 2007. Il sera présent sur toutes les compétitions nationales et internationales. Il roule actuellement avec un Vracing en attendant son modèle qui arrivera en début d'année. Prochainement, des photos seront mises sur le site.


Auteur : Team Coustellier


----------



## ecols (3. Dezember 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> nich unbedingt NU-Stuff...
> 
> aber ne gute Lösung für alle ECHO Felgen fahrer mit TryAll Sticky
> 
> Alureifenheber


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Dezember 2006)

nabend,
mir ist heute mein helm flöten gegangen  und suche jetzt einen neuen könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal ein paar tips geben welcher gut ist und net so viel kostet. 

mfg Jan


----------



## trialsrider (3. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> nabend,
> mir ist heute mein helm flöten gegangen  und suche jetzt einen neuen könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal ein paar tips geben welcher gut ist und net so viel kostet.
> 
> mfg Jan



Wenn du etwas SUCHST poste es doch bitte in den SUCHE thread!  

Aber kommt drauf an ob du nen normalen Helm haben willst oder eher so ne Skate Schale....? Schau mal beim jan auf www.trialmarkt.de da gibet Helme so
für 35 sonst für alles billigere und wahrscheinlich besseres schau bei
www.hi-bikes.de oder www.bike-mailorder.de da findest du wahrscheinlich besseres Zeug!  

Martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas SUCHST poste es doch bitte in den SUCHE thread!
> 
> Aber kommt drauf an ob du nen normalen Helm haben willst oder eher so ne Skate Schale....? Schau mal beim jan auf www.trialmarkt.de da gibet Helme so
> für 35 sonst für alles billigere und wahrscheinlich besseres schau bei
> ...



jo danke aber wollte nicht nach gebrauchten helmen sondern nach neuen helmen fragen aber trotzdem danke schauen was sich so findet


----------



## Eisbein (3. Dezember 2006)

sufu benutzen. ich fahre den Bell faction gibts in vielen signature modell varianten.


----------



## trialsrider (3. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> jo danke aber wollte nicht nach gebrauchten helmen sondern nach neuen helmen fragen aber trotzdem danke schauen was sich so findet



Jo is ja in Ordnung aber der "NU stuff thread" heisst net so weil man hier nach neuen Sachen sucht sondern weil hier Sachen gepostet werden die NEU auf dem Markt sind!  

Und der Suche Thread heisst auch net "gebraucht teile suche" also gibts da auch neues!   ok genug der Spamerei du findest schon was feines!


----------



## Schevron (5. Dezember 2006)

glotz schrieb:


> kleine tuningmaßnahme für marco!! aus 180gramm 110 gemacht!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wir tun immer noch drauf warten  
bin gespannt wo man noch was wegschneiden konnte


----------



## EchoPure (5. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs habt ihr ne ahnung was James Porter für nen Helm fährt?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (5. Dezember 2006)

@schevron
bin noch nicht dazu gekommen!! 
wenns fertig ist nache ich ein bild!!
mfg teo


----------



## digo (6. Dezember 2006)

ZHI '07: Leichtere Ausfallende und neue Farbe:


----------



## trialsrider (6. Dezember 2006)

was habt ihr bei euch für server? die bilder brauchen bei mir ne stunde! wenn das der robs sieht!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (6. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> was habt ihr bei euch für server? die bilder brauchen bei mir ne stunde! wenn das der robs sieht!




Sag ich ja! Thumbnails


----------



## Trialar (6. Dezember 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Neu Koxx Helm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sehen schon sehr verdächtig nach den Alk-13 Helmen aus (Von denen auch ich einen mein Eigen nennen kann)







Den Alk-13 kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen. Ist sehr leicht und relativ gut durchlüftet, da er kein Styropor-Innenleben hat. Trotzdem sau-stabil. Bin bei nem Kettenriss aus der Höhe von 9 Stufen mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen (mit Helm natürlich) und hatte net mal Kopfschmerzen.

Wenn der Koxx gleich ist, dann


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. Dezember 2006)

wow, gefallen mir echt gut die zhi frames. vor allem in der farbe :-D


----------



## robs (6. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ... wenn das der robs sieht!



Naja, ich will hier aber nicht der Böse sein  

Nur wenn mir einer was verkaufen will, animiert mich kaum ein Bild, auf dem ich nur die Hälfte vom Objekt sehe (Im Browser betrachtet jedenfalls).


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. Dezember 2006)

zhi rims in neuen farben






zhibike.com

irgendwann hol ich mir auch so lauter fluo zeugs %)


----------



## trialsrider (6. Dezember 2006)

alter, spinn ich oder sind die nochmal doppelt so breit wie die tryall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digo (6. Dezember 2006)

Die sind nur 1mm breiter, also 48mm breit.
Sorry für die Bilder, naechstes mal werde ich die kleiner machen und auf imageschack.us aufladen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hab im neuen Workshop eine Kette von Point gefunden:


http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[UR.../img418/2562/pointchaineb3.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Kennt die Jemand. Soll auch für Trial geeignet sein. Preis 14,95


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Dezember 2006)

half link ist ******** für trial. finger weg!


----------



## la bourde (9. Dezember 2006)

Warum sagst du das ? Hast du schon probiert ? 

Das ist sehr benutzt in BMX (the shadow conspiracy zum Beispiel).




Du kannst probieren es zu brechen  

Dieses halbe Kettenglied ist gefährlich:




Aber nie eine Shadows Conspiracy Kette.

Es ist wichtig und nötig, eine gute Half link Kette zu kaufen.
Und Point Racing mag ich nicht. Mein Chain Tensioner is schlecht.


----------



## la bourde (9. Dezember 2006)

Eine neue französische Marke : Ozonys.









Geometrie:
Radstand: 1085mm
Innenlagen: +40mm
Kettenstrebe: 385mm

Entwickelt bei Bruno ARNOLD, alter Weltmeister.
Die Marke gehört zu einer Personen, der an dem Espacetrial Forum sehr viel teil nimmt (Sixdix).
http://www.ozonys.com/


----------



## Goettinger (9. Dezember 2006)

LOoooooooooks funny!!

aber was kostet der rahmen und bekommt man den bis ger.?
-sorry aber bei mir geht die page nich 

Gewicht? 
sonst nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Dezember 2006)

Flach!

Hier


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Dezember 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Flach!
> 
> Hier



boa geil!! das ding gefällt mir!  
kann mal jemand was dazu sagen? ich bin leider nicht der sprache mächtig!   

Jan


----------



## robs (9. Dezember 2006)

Also ich weiß nicht...   für mich sieht das Ding echt nicht gut aus.

Komisch dass vor ein paar Monaten noch alle geschrien haben als so Rahmen mit einem Rohr gezeigt wurden. Dann kam ein Vinco-Rahmen als Koxx gerade "in" war und alle anderen Rahmen wurden auch immer flacher (und schwerer) und heute könnte man fast die alten aus einem Rohr wieder rausholen und alles jubelt?


----------



## la bourde (9. Dezember 2006)

Goettinger schrieb:


> LOoooooooooks funny!!
> 
> aber was kostet der rahmen und bekommt man den bis ger.?
> -sorry aber bei mir geht die page nich
> ...



Ich habe keine Information mehr, leider.
In januar wird es verkauft.

Hier eine andere Foto:


----------



## jockie (10. Dezember 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Flach!
> 
> Hier



Ich find's absolut geil! Voll der Zwitter. Ein 2004-er-Python ohne mittleres _Sattelrohr_ von Koxx mit XTP-Yoke, Monty-Unterrohr und irgendwie auch ein wenig Hoffmann-Look.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (10. Dezember 2006)

Sieht für mich aus wie ein Hoffmann...


----------



## jockie (10. Dezember 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ozonys


Man erwähne auch noch die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme, die man nur am weißen Rahmen wirklich sehen kann


----------



## jockie (10. Dezember 2006)

Neu im Programm bei Dr. radii Göhrig:


 Leichtere neue VIZ-Scheiben mit anderem Design:



Dank weniger Reibfläche wahrscheinlich inkl. besserer Bremsleistung.
.

 Felgenband 25mm/34mm (20", 26") in s/w:


----------



## V!RUS (10. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> Neu im Programm bei Dr. radii Göhrig:




Außerdem noch diese wunderschönen Echo Unterschutzplatten aus der Kollektion "Deng", wie immer von hellgelb bis dunkelgrünockerlila alles dabei.


----------



## Benzman22 (10. Dezember 2006)

die OZONYS rahmen sind echt nicht schön gemacht, schaut euch mal den übergang zwischen unterrohr und tretlager an. normalerweise wird das unterrohr in dem bereich flachgedrückt, erstens um querkräfte besser aufnehmen zu können und zweitens um genau das zu vermeiden.da haben die doch tatsächlich einfach ein blech drauf gebabt, pa. bei uns nehnt man sowas murks. sehr unschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (11. Dezember 2006)

http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=news&id=HDDB45791c871f195

das koxximperium wächst und wächst und wächst...


----------



## la bourde (11. Dezember 2006)

Benzman22 schrieb:


> die OZONYS rahmen sind echt nicht schön gemacht, schaut euch mal den übergang zwischen unterrohr und tretlager an. normalerweise wird das unterrohr in dem bereich flachgedrückt, erstens um querkräfte besser aufnehmen zu können


Ich denke dass es die beiden vertikalen Roehre gibt, um die Kraft aufzunehmen



Benzman22 schrieb:


> und zweitens um genau das zu vermeiden.


1. Mit einem flachen Roch, ist die Lötstelle grössere als ein rundes Rohr, ja.
Aber hier ist das Rohr sehr breit.
2. In der Nähe eine Lötstelle, verlort ein alu Rohr zwischen 20-40% seine Steifheit (Entschuldigung, ich bin nicht sicher von dem Wort, tensile strength auf Englisch). Deshalb gibt es BMX Rahmen, die keine gelötet Verstäckung haben.

Dieser Rahmen wurde seit mehrere Monaten bei Bruno Arnold und andere Profi (Cedric Arnold, altere französische Weltmeister, und eine andere Personen).
entwickelt.
Ich denke Sie es gut getestet haben !


----------



## ph1L (11. Dezember 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> http://www.koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=news&id=HDDB45791c871f195
> 
> das koxximperium wächst und wächst und wächst...



jetzt noch dein Bruder und Koxx hat alle Nachwuchstalente


----------



## Schevron (11. Dezember 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


>


 
zu den halben kettengliedern: eine kette aus halben Gliedern, hat sogar nen eingenen namen der mir aber entfallen ist, is nach aussagen eines freundes der hier an der FH studiert 20% schwächer als eine normale Kette. (stand in einem seiner bücher)

ist ja auch verständlich, da die biegung immer scherkräften beim zug ausgesetzt ist. bei einer normalen wird an einem geraden stück gezogen.

bei der von Point müßte man sich mal genau anschauen ob da gebogene teile dran sind, oder ob die verwendeten laschen zwar grade aber einfach kürzer gemacht sind. dann könnte es gehen


----------



## jockie (11. Dezember 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> bei der von Point müßte man sich mal genau anschauen ob da gebogene teile dran sind, oder ob die verwendeten laschen zwar grade aber einfach kürzer gemacht sind. dann könnte es gehen



An einer Halflink-Kette sind die Laschen immer _gebogen_. Wie willst'n sonst bewerkstelligen, dass ein Kettenglied gleichzeitig Außen- und Innenlasche ist?!





Ich würde mal behaupten, dass Point sich nicht unbedingt von der Konkurrenz systematisch beweisen lassen will, dass die 1300kg Zerreißlast (nennt man so, oder?), die sie auf ihrer Homepage angegeben haben, nicht zutreffen.

Ich hatte auch mal'n Lenker von Point, der hatte auch _Trial-Freigabe_ und hat seine Sache vergleichsweise gut gemacht - von extra für Trial entwickelten Teilen mal abgesehen.
Bei Kettenspannern produzieren sie aber wirklich Mist.

Die Point-Kette wird auch die sein, die Jan vertickt, denn die MK900-Aufschrift der Point-Verpackung ist auch auf der Halflink-Kette _graviert_, die meine 26"-Fortbewegungsschlampe antreibt...und da zickt sie übrigens keinen Meter trotz 46:17.

*Mein Fazit:* Wenn's anders gar nicht geht würde ich das mit der Halflink-Kette auch mal probieren, aber bei 20" geht's immer anders!


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Dezember 2006)

seit dem mein schaltauge gebrochen is hab ich ne bessere kettenspannung mi dem rennen spanner als je zuvor, und zudem is er noch viel leichter abzubauen, feine sache!


----------



## Lenin (13. Dezember 2006)

Der ULTIMATIVE Kettenspanner aus Russland!!! Hat mein Kumpel
gebastel. Die Idee finde ich genial! (muss man patentierenlassen =)
Eiziger Nachteil - man braucht schutz fuers Ritzel.
Fotos gibts hier: 

http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=31638


----------



## robs (13. Dezember 2006)

Meines Erachtens nicht besser als der 74Kingz (auf den ich immernoch warte dass er verfügbar ist).


----------



## Lenin (13. Dezember 2006)

robs schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens nicht besser als der 74Kingz (auf den ich immernoch warte dass er verfügbar ist).




darf ich ein Foto davon sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (13. Dezember 2006)

Lenin schrieb:


> darf ich ein Foto davon sehen?



Darfst du.

Klick


----------



## Lenin (14. Dezember 2006)

Hab noch nicht gesehen. Es ist auf jeden Fall leichter, als der von
meinem Freund =)


----------



## dane08 (14. Dezember 2006)

ich weis nicht ob das hier so ganz reinpasst aber ich wusste nicht wohin damit.
weis einer von euch wieviel die neue 07er 20z echofelge fürs HR wiegt?


----------



## Monty98 (15. Dezember 2006)

530gramm

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=2017


----------



## BTBIKE (15. Dezember 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> 530gramm
> 
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=2017



ECHO 19" 46mm 530g
BT 19" 47mm 500g


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Dezember 2006)

die neuen koxxrahmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (15. Dezember 2006)

Dieser weiße Hintergrund...
Nee ich find die 26" gar ne so schlecht .
Wie isn die Geo ?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Dezember 2006)

das karbon:
Empattement général: 1075 mm
Bases arrières: 380 mm
Angle de direction: 71.5°
Hauteur du boitier de pédalier: +25mm
Poids: 10500 grammes

ksas:
Empattement général: 1080 mm
Bases arrières: 380 mm
Angle de direction: 71.5°
Hauteur du boitier de pédalier: +40mm
Poids: 10600 grammes


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. Dezember 2006)

das 20" sieht ja mal turbo scheis s e aus ...omg


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Dezember 2006)

Zensurforum -.-


----------



## V!RUS (15. Dezember 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> das 20" sieht ja mal turbo scheis s e aus ...omg



Hab ich auch gedacht. Weiß ist ja wohl schön, aber dieser komische Rahmen...

Der alte sah irgendwie besser aus. Vielleicht hält dieser hier dafür mehr.  

Ist das "Karbon" der Kenny-Ersatz, wie bei dem "Kirl", oder wie sies nannten?


----------



## Fabi (15. Dezember 2006)

Koxx will wohl eher Kenny mit dem Karbon zurücklocken. Die Geometrie entspricht doch so ziemlich dem, was Kenny damals gefordert hat.


----------



## *Sickboy* (15. Dezember 2006)

Mir gefällt das neue XTP verdammt gut.  

Sehr schick.

Das einzige was ich da noch bemängeln kann ist das krumme "Röhrchen" vom Tretlager zum Oberrohr, passt irgendwie von der Optik her nicht so ganz, finde ich.


----------



## kingpin18 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hier sind noch mehr bilder vom XTP 2007 20" long


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Dezember 2006)

Jo aber die schöne Lackierung nützt auch nix wenn darunter nur ein haufen Büchsenblech ist. Sind halt was für Profahrer oder für Kinder mit reichen Eltern


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Dezember 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> Koxx will wohl eher Kenny mit dem Karbon zurücklocken. Die Geometrie entspricht doch so ziemlich dem, was Kenny damals gefordert hat.



falsch. das rad wurde für kenny gebaut als er noch bei koxx war! er hat es dieses jahr bei den koxxdays bekommen und sollte das neue kennybealey promodel werden.  da er aber nicht mehr bei koxx ist und sie die idee mit dem carbon warscheinlich immer noch gut finden bringen sie das bike einfach unter einem anderen namen raus. glaube kaum das koxx versuchen wird ihn zurückzulocken... würde kenny doch auch gar nicht wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Dezember 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo aber die schöne Lackierung nützt auch nix wenn darunter nur ein haufen Büchsenblech ist. Sind halt was für Profahrer oder für Kinder mit reichen Eltern



die neuen rahmen schon in der hand gehabt?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Dezember 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> die neuen rahmen schon in der hand gehabt?



Nein, kann ich auch drauf verzichten .Aber wenn das neue XTP noch leichter als das alte XTP sein soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das sich da viel an der Rohrstärke geändert hat. Somal man die Wandstärke anhand der kleinen Löcher im Rahmen auf den Bildern erkennt.


----------



## Monty98 (15. Dezember 2006)

wofür sind die eigentlich? ham die was mit dem schweißen zu tun weil sie immer im bereich von nähten sind?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Dezember 2006)

Wasserabfluss?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> wofür sind die eigentlich? ham die was mit dem schweißen zu tun weil sie immer im bereich von nähten sind?



jo


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (15. Dezember 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> die neuen rahmen schon in der hand gehabt?



Das stimmt!!! Der Rahmen fährt sich genau so geil wie er ausschaut!!!
Ich habs als short!!! Bild auf meiner hp!!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Dezember 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> wofür sind die eigentlich? ham die was mit dem schweißen zu tun weil sie immer im bereich von nähten sind?



Ist ein Luftloch, ohne dieses Loch bekommt man die Naht nicht geschlossen weil sich Gas im Rohr sammelt und gegen das flüssige Alu drückt.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Dezember 2006)

neu bei trialmarkt:

try all lock-on grips in diversen farben für 19euro






















im prinzip zwar nur nen odi nachbau, aber find ich gut die dinger! und ich glaub die odis kosten auch mehr...


und dann gibts jetz noch tolle koxx wintermützen für 25euro das stück. knallerpreis!^^


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Dezember 2006)

hab noch nie probleme mit rutschenden Griffen gehabt  
Vielleicht bin ich zu schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (18. Dezember 2006)

also ich hab seit über nem jahr verschraubte salsa-griffe und würde glaube ich nie wieder ungechraubte haben wollen. sitzen bombig und demontage sowie montage is easy ohne ende!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. Dezember 2006)

Das Rutschen ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern die Demontage.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Dezember 2006)

gewusst wie ist selbst das auch kein problem *klugscheiss*


----------



## jockie (18. Dezember 2006)

"Die Geschichte der Griffgummis ist eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse" *komischehandbewegung*


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> gewusst wie ist selbst das auch kein problem *klugscheiss*



Was glaubst du denn wer schneller ist, du mit deinem Trick oder ich mit meinem Inbus?


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Dezember 2006)

Also ich befestige meine Griffe mit Haarspray. Wenn es sich um die dünnen gummigriffe handelt, welche schonmal mit Haarspray eingesprüht waren, die bau ich die schneller ab und an, als du mit deinem Imbus.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. Dezember 2006)

iNbus bitte*besserwissermodus off*


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Dezember 2006)

Verflucht, jetzt verkauf ich schon das zeugs und schreibs auch noch im Umgangsprachen-Slang 

MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Also ich befestige meine Griffe mit Haarspray. Wenn es sich um die dünnen gummigriffe handelt, welche schonmal mit Haarspray eingesprüht waren, die bau ich die schneller ab und an, als du mit deinem Imbus.
> 
> MFG



Die Wette gilt!


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Dezember 2006)

Ok, also bei der nächsten Session, machen wir den Test um ein Hamburger 

MFG


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Dezember 2006)

die wette verlierst du ehh mitleif, weil er die herrlich runterrollen wird, bevor du den inbus aus der tasche geholt hast!


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Dezember 2006)

Herunterrollen und dann wieder schön draufklopfen und das hält wie POOONAAAAAL!!!! 

MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. Dezember 2006)

Bis dahin werd ich schon mal fleissig üben und drei Tage fasten, damit ich mir den Bauch mit Hamburger vollstopfen kann


----------



## dane08 (19. Dezember 2006)

das es den monty-freilauf gibt ist ja schon bekannt aber er ist jetzt auch erhältlich.
http://monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Antrieb/58002216
und ich muss sagen das ich den preis, wenn er ein bisschen hällt,echt voll in ordnung finde.


----------



## alien1976 (19. Dezember 2006)

Noch schneller gehts mit Druckluft. Damit lässt sich auch schiessen also Gummigeschoss. Die Dinger sind in nicht mal ner Sekunde unten. Einziger haken du brauchst Druckluft.


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Dezember 2006)

Falls es noch jemand nicht weiss: Der Krumbiegel hat den Shop mal neu gestaltet, jetzt ist da endlich mal etwas aktuelles drin zu finden.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (19. Dezember 2006)

Der Shop sieht ja jetzt richtig gut aus.

Ob sich aber die, in Marco Hösel Schals eingewickelte, 
nackte Dame verkaufsfördernd auswirkt bleibt aber abzuwarten...

Sowas finde ich schon etwas peinlich, aber jeder so wie er will!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Dezember 2006)

> Trial Socken mit Logo und Namenszug. Die Socken sind für Trial geeignet.



muha!


----------



## jockie (19. Dezember 2006)

Wo wir gerade peripher beim Thema sind...wo bestellt man Monty-Sachen günstig, wenn man in einem Land lebt, in dem der offizielle Monty-Händler die Hürde ins nächste Jahrtausend scheinbar noch nicht genommen hat?!


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Dezember 2006)

Jockie, da muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Wenn auch nur gegen Vorrauskasse oder Nachnahme verschickt wird....

MFG


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Dezember 2006)

Ähm Kermit, du magst ja wirklich ein guter Kerl sein, aber hör ma bitte auf zu jedem Thema deines sinnlosen Senf dazuzugeben, denn das  bringt nix.


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Dezember 2006)

Sorry aber mir ist sooo langweilig, mein TV ist defekt, also habt nachsicht. Irgendwie muss ich die zeit totschlagen
;(


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Dezember 2006)

Clemens, da muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Wenn auch nur gegen Vorrauskasse oder Nachnahme verschickt wird....

MFG


----------



## jockie (19. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Jockie, da muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Wenn auch nur gegen Vorrauskasse oder Nachnahme verschickt wird....
> 
> MFG


Quak!

Psssst! Das ist eine absolut hypothetische Frage, und die stelle ich auch nur für einen entfernten Freund (dessen Tante kennt jemanden, der wiederum erfahren hat, dass möglicherweise mal jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht haben könnte). Besagte Person wohnt in einem mitteleuropäischen Land und hätte halt gerne Teile in demselben Land oder einem benachbarten EU-Land bestellt...oder meinetwegen - äääääääh - seinetwegen auch aus einem dieser kleinen rebellischen Staaten mitten in der Freihandelszone.

MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Sorry aber mir ist sooo langweilig, mein TV ist defekt, also habt nachsicht. Irgendwie muss ich die zeit totschlagen
> ;(



Mir auch. Ich werd jetzt einfach mein Bike rausholen und ne Runde drehen, _Nightrider_ sozusagen. Solltest du auch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Dezember 2006)

neue Sachen beim MR.Trialmarkt






45






RB-Ersatzteile






24 Surly SingelSpeedRitzel







ECHO 07 Felgen 36 VR  und 45 HR


----------



## Eisbein (28. Dezember 2006)

Der Jan hat auch wieder die DX32 im programm. ungelocht. in 32 und 36loch schwarz oder silber. fÃ¼r 50â¬ das ist doch mal nen guter preis. und auÃerdem noch die alten echo felgen im angebot. VR 29â¬ und HR 40â¬


----------



## Monty98 (30. Dezember 2006)

gibts xtr-scheiben-hebel schon immer ohne schaltkombi ?? 

http://www.shimano-xtr.com/theProduct.html (unter braking)


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (30. Dezember 2006)

so weit ich weis schon  JA


----------



## Lenin (31. Dezember 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Der Jan hat auch wieder die DX32 im programm. ungelocht. in 32 und 36loch schwarz oder silber. für 50 das ist doch mal nen guter preis. und außerdem noch die alten echo felgen im angebot. VR 29 und HR 40



dx32 fur 50 Euro????? Boa! In Russland kosten sie so um 25


----------



## konrad (31. Dezember 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> gibts xtr-scheiben-hebel schon immer ohne schaltkombi ??
> 
> http://www.shimano-xtr.com/theProduct.html (unter braking)



jup, und bei www.bike-components.de gibts die dinger als paar für 104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. Januar 2007)

Lenin schrieb:


> dx32 fur 50 Euro????? Boa! In Russland kosten sie so um 25



wat kost denn der Versand aus russland? Da mÃ¼ssen wir doch noch mehrwertsteuer drauf zahlen oder? Also wÃ¤re mal ganz intressant wenn du mal den link dazu posten kÃ¶nntest. Weil 25â¬ ist ja nen witz.


----------



## digo (1. Januar 2007)

In Ungarn kosten die 35Euro und da brauchst du keine Zoll zu zahlen. Versand 10-15Euro. DIe neuen 48mm breiten ZHI felgen kosten bei uns auch soviel, aber die gibts nur in 32 Loch.


----------



## Fars (1. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wat kost denn der Versand aus russland? Da mÃ¼ssen wir doch noch mehrwertsteuer drauf zahlen oder? Also wÃ¤re mal ganz intressant wenn du mal den link dazu posten kÃ¶nntest. Weil 25â¬ ist ja nen witz.


http://www.velomir.ru/cgi-bin/mainpage.pl?&a=bw&m=197&c=32&b=40&wlim=32&id=309124
714 Rubel wÃ¤ren 20,57 Euro


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Januar 2007)

Fars schrieb:


> http://www.velomir.ru/cgi-bin/mainpage.pl?&a=bw&m=197&c=32&b=40&wlim=32&id=309124
> 714 Rubel wären 20,57 Euro



und was kostet der versand hierher+wie ist das mit zoll???
mfg flo


----------



## Fars (2. Januar 2007)

Keine ahnung... würd mich auch mal interessieren.


hat einer schon bei www.bikes-all-over.de was bestellt? Da gibts nähmlich ein sehr günstiges tretlager von toxsin. Andere trialteile gibts da auch.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Januar 2007)

Fars schrieb:


> Keine ahnung... würd mich auch mal interessieren.
> 
> 
> hat einer schon bei www.bikes-all-over.de was bestellt? Da gibts nähmlich ein sehr günstiges tretlager von toxsin. Andere trialteile gibts da auch.



würde mich auch mal interessieren dort zu bestellen


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Januar 2007)

Fars schrieb:


> Keine ahnung... würd mich auch mal interessieren.
> 
> 
> hat einer schon bei www.bikes-all-over.de was bestellt? Da gibts nähmlich ein sehr günstiges tretlager von toxsin. Andere trialteile gibts da auch.



Hi, ich war schon mal dort und er hatte auser ein paar RR und Brake Booster nichts da. Kann also etwas dauern eh ihr die sachen habt.

Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (2. Januar 2007)

jo, ich glaube der hat sogut wie nichts auf lager, der bestellt erst alles. aber vll. hat sich das schon geändert.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Januar 2007)

endlich... 
http://momentdesigns.com/dvd.html


----------



## Fars (3. Januar 2007)

http://photofile.ru/users/tbc/2351583/

Titanrahmen, sieht geil aus, NUR für scheibenbremse hinten. Der rahmen ist einfach bambastisch. Der auf den bildern ist nur n prototyp, der nächste wird noch geiler sein mit einem noch besser durchdachten schutz dür die scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (4. Januar 2007)

Habe gerade folgende Mail bekommen:



> Hallo Robin,
> 
> unsere Kettenspanner sind nun endlich lieferbar.
> Der Spanner ist in Zwei Versionen lieferbar. Einmal für Singlespeed Naben und für 6-9 fach Naben.
> ...



Hätte gedacht dass der etwas günstiger ausfällt...  naja, mal sehn wie ich am Ende des Monats da stehe


----------



## triptonight (8. Januar 2007)

ich hab den kettenspanner heute bekommen bzw. ich kann ihn morgen bei der post abholen. 37  + die versandkosten ist natürlich nicht gerade günstig aber wenn das teil ordentlich funktioniert ist mir der preis auf alle fälle wert. mein dmr kettenspanner hat damals über 50  gekostet und hat nicht mal ne woche ordentlich seinen dienst getan. schaltwerk war bis jetzt immer noch am besten, solange man nirgendswo unglücklich gegengeballert ist, was bei mir aber in letzter zeit leider häufiger vorkam. 
so hoffe ich doch, daß es erstmal mein letzter kettenspanner sein wird. 
einen kleinen testbericht werde ich denn demnächst auch mal von mich geben.


----------



## robs (8. Januar 2007)

Schön. Ich bin überzeugt dass der es bringen wird. Bei mir funktioniert der Point noch ganz ok. Für 20,- hätte ich ihn mir sofort bestellt, aber fast 40,- für ein Plastikteil, eine Feder und ein Blechteil (wenn ich das richtig sehe...  man hat ja noch keine guten Bilder gesehn) ist schon ne Menge. Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht und mach bitte Fotos vor und beim Einbau.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. Januar 2007)

da kuckt unsereins mal ins trials-forum und dann gleich sowas:







hier der thread


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Januar 2007)

das teil ist top!
fahre es nun schon 5 tage und das ist einfach nur genial!
anbauen, kette nochmal bischen ölen, einmal einfahren vieleicht noch die spannung ein bischen erhöhen und dann einfach zufrieden sein!
mfg flo


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. Januar 2007)

wenn du das teil hast: poste doch mal bilder!


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Januar 2007)

Das Giant sieht geil aus, nur ist mir mit über 10 kg viel zu schwer!

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (9. Januar 2007)

freilaufnabe?


----------



## andre35i (9. Januar 2007)

ich vinde es weis einer was der rahmen kostet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (9. Januar 2007)

Ich wusste gar nich das Toxsin auch nen 20" gebaut hat




















100% Handmade, Rahmen der Königsklasse

mit oder ohne Bashguard

Wheelbase - 958 mm
Head Angle - 72 deg.
Chainstay - 361mm

Farben

Candy Red, Candy Blue, Raw Polish finish


----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2007)

hm. mit der bashguard variante mit den rohren sieht das olle schwer aus.
die kettenspanner variante find ich ganz nett.

aber sack kurz


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Januar 2007)

och den rahmen gibts doch schon länger. gefällt mir aber garnich, sieht irgendwie aus wie nen kinderspielzeug.


----------



## Fars (9. Januar 2007)

Gefällt mir zwar auch nich, aber die kettenspanner sind echt geil! Meiner meinung nach soll jeder 20'' rahmen solche oder ähnliche haben!


----------



## triptonight (9. Januar 2007)

hier sind schon mal ein paar bilder vom 74kingz kettenspanner. 
wie er am rad ausschaut kommt morgen. wenn ich glück hab, ist bis dahin auch mein neues hinterrad da, wenn nicht, montier ich ihn ans alte.


----------



## triptonight (9. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. Januar 2007)

http://www.echobike.com/






HS33 Alternative, wuerde ich genauso wie den hebel alleine nicht benutzen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

ausserdem das neue limey, bzw v.2.

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=90116


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> http://www.echobike.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist doch hammer hart... wenn die da mit magura zusammengearbeitet haben und nicht nur das design abkupfern, dann ist die bestimmt genauso gut, oder sogar besser als ne normale hs33... vllt sogar leichter?


----------



## trialsrider (11. Januar 2007)

also DAS Ist ma was krasses!

ECHO muss seeehr seeehr viel Geld haben!   Und nach der Beschreibung auf 
der Seite hört sich das sehr gut an was die da gemacht haben! 
Und die haben endlich das gemacht was sich viele von uns denke ich schonmal gewünscht haben. Bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Schevron (11. Januar 2007)

also ich find die total schick.

find es schon krass das magura sich das gefallen läßt (wenn sie nicht mitgearbeitet haben) weil die kolben ja echt genauso sind nur gefräst. Vielleicht haben sie ja auch noch ne andere Kolbenübersetzung gewählt. Mehr power (ähnlich RB) wäre ja net schlecht.

ums rad n bißl zu pimpen auf jeden fall was nettes. und wenns nur die kolben ohne den hebel sind. ich denk die kolben, stahlflex und n RB Hebel dran is die hübeste "HS33" die mir so einfällt


----------



## jockie (11. Januar 2007)

www.echobike.com schrieb:
			
		

> We believe the hydraulic rim brake has the best performance for rear wheel. So we always want to refit the current hydraulic rim brake. We have made brake pads, CNC clamps, booster, even the longer level blades. But the current hydraulic rim brake is die casting, the body is not very strong. And it's design for narrow XC rim, the clipper cylinder will hit rider's ankle when using wider rim. The shaft of the level blade keep loosing because it's thread on. So in year 2005, we decided to make a trials specific hydraulic rim brake *by ourselves*. It has a compact design, small size clipper cylinder. All aluminum parts are CNC from 6061 aluminum block. the stainless steel shaft of level blades is non thread design, wouldn't loose. German made rubber sealed and mineral brake fluid. The hydraulic plastic hose with fiber in, wouldn't break by bending.
> 
> Available as full system, or level set. The level blades are available in 6 colors. all small parts available separated.


Scheinbar im Alleingang.

Ist doch prima, wenn sie die HS33 verbessern. Magura hat ja scheinbar eh kein Interesse die Bremse entweder für Trial freizugeben oder explizit eine dafür zu bauen. Bremsen für Freerider und Downhiller bauen sie natürlich schon, und das halte ich nicht für minder _gefährlich_.  
Ich habe mal gesucht, aber nirgendwo Hinweise gefunden, dass die HS33 patentiert wäre. Darüber hinaus denke ich, dass die Erfindungshöhe einer hydraulischen Felgenbremse auch nicht so prall ist, dass man's patentieren können sollte.

Mal 'ne Interessensfrage...weiß jemand zufällig wieviel festangestellte Mitarbeiter Magura in ihren Betätigungsbereichen (Fahrrad, Motorrad, Industrie) ungefähr hat?



...und den ENO Trial baut Echo auch gleich noch nach und verbessern ihn ein wenig -- wobei sich Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit ja auch noch herausstellen muss:


			
				www.echobike.com schrieb:
			
		

> To completed ECHO FFW drive system, we decided to make this trials specific design freewheel. It's made from CRMO steel, it has 6 pawls for 72 engagement points. Sealed ball bearing. Removable by a SHIMANO B.B. tool. The chain ring is 2mm closer to left side, for better chain line.


----------



## ringo667 (11. Januar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Magura hat ja scheinbar eh kein Interesse die Bremse entweder für Trial freizugeben oder explizit eine dafür zu bauen.



...und das obwohl Sie in Ihrem 07er Hochglanz Prospekt mit Marco Hösel für die HS33 werben.


----------



## Fars (11. Januar 2007)

Geil, dass sich der Echo-Eno freilauf mit nem standarttretlagerabzieher abbauen lässt. Aber ob der freilauf an sich genau so gut ist...


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

achja die kolben also die nemer, sollen kleiner sein, nicht von durchmesser sondern von der breite, sodass man kein problem bekommt mit zu breiten felgen.


----------



## robs (11. Januar 2007)

Ja, das mit dem Werkzeug find ich auch mal interessant. Und wenn sich der Freilauf als durabel herausstellt...  mir gefällt der. (Aber ich hab ja sowieso die Endlösung)


----------



## Schevron (11. Januar 2007)

der preis von dem echo freilauf ist sicherlich auch sehr interessant.

ich hoffe das man die "hs33" kolben (nehmer) auch einzeln bekommt. bzw das die mit rb kompatibel sind (nehm ich mal an - leitungsdicke, klemmringe usw.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. Januar 2007)

herr doktor geht net!

ma kann ja auch net uirn statt blut nehmen

soll heisen das ,magura mineral öl braucht

un die echo dot

was heist das der rb magura hebel net kompatibel is!


----------



## ecols (11. Januar 2007)

das letzte 6061 anbauteil das ich vom deng hatte, hat genau gut 2 wochen gehalten (tretlager).. ich hör jetzt schon das knirschen des Alu wenn man die halteschellen fest anzieht.. bestimmt gehen die kolben dann nimmer raus.. 
oh weh.. wenn schon fräsen dann aus nem ordentlichem alu..

das ding kommt mir nicht ins haus..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Januar 2007)

Ich würd mich nicht zu früh freuen wenn ich ihr wärt.(stimmt der Satzbau?)
Nach paar monaten Gebrauch kann man dann sagen ob die neuen echo Sachen was taugen

Fazit. Magura design geklaut, genauso wie die Kurbelabzieher Idee beim Freilauf (haben sie von Tensile)
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images/large_tensilefreewheel2.jpg


----------



## kingspohla (11. Januar 2007)

naja die bremse is ja ganz schick(wär was für meine vitrine)....
trotzdem geht nix über ne originale hs33 bis baujahr 04....ab 05 gibt es diese reudigen hebel(bock-häßlich und einfach nur müll).....


----------



## EchoPure (11. Januar 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ich würd mich nicht zu früh freuen wenn ich ihr wärt.(stimmt der Satzbau?)
> Nach paar monaten Gebrauch kann man dann sagen ob die neuen echo Sachen was taugen
> 
> Fazit. Magura design geklaut, genauso wie die Kurbelabzieher Idee beim Freilauf (haben sie von Tensile)
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images/large_tensilefreewheel2.jpg



Ja haste auch wieder recht aber das mit dem Freilauf is die einzig und wahre Idee !Das is das besste was mann machen kann denn die schie... Acs Ritzel bekommste nur noch abgeflext runter und nicht mit den komischen Abzieher!
Und wenn die Bremse wirklich hält was sie verspricht dann is das echt gut denn das ist fast das was wir und alle gewünscht habe!Bis auf den Hebel denke der könnte noch runder sein wie bei den 04 HS33 U-Blade hebeln!
Also abwarten und Tee trinken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jockie (11. Januar 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass man mit dieser Abziehermethode ein Tretlager mit kürzerer Achse benutzen können wird, da die Abziehnocken nicht an der Lagerschale rechts schleifen werden. 124mm dürfte gehen, vielleicht sogar 122mm. Außerdem haben die meisten Shimano-Abzieher noch die Möglichkeit mit 1/2"-Befestigung an eine große Ratsche oder'n großen Hebel geklemmt zu werden.


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Januar 2007)

naja, ich weiß nicht was ihr habt! schlechter als die jetztige hs33 kann sie nicht sein und ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie ein deng teil das nicht funktioniert hat und das mag was heißen. die qualität ist auf jeden fall höher als bei koxx.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> die qualität ist auf jeden fall höher als bei koxx.



niemals. ich sag nur Tretlager und HR naben.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

woher wisst ihr das die mit dot läuft?
warum überhaupt dot...ich find mineralöl auf jeden fall vorteilhafter in der handhabung und war auch vom druckpunkt immer zufriedener bei mineralöl bremsen (zumindest bei scheiben)
bleibt die frage welchen durchmesser die geber und nehmer kolben haben... zur nor muss man halt in nem rb oder in den gebern die dichtungen wechseln.die werden sich bei den maßen bestimmt nach irgendwelchen normen gerichtet haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

hab gerade nochmal auf die echo seite geschaut... die sollen mit mineralöl sein!


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Januar 2007)

ich weiß nicht was du für ein problem mit dem tretlager und der hinterradnabe hast? ich fahr die hinterradnabe und bin sehr zufrieden mit der. die ist nicht besser, aber auch nicht schlechter als eine profile nabe, dafür aber erstaunlich günstiger. beim tretlager hatte ich auch noch nie probleme, man muss halt auf den richtigen einbau achten, was wahrscheinlich viele nicht machen. nur weil man irgendwas von irgendwem aus irgendeinem forum hört, muss das noch lange nicht heißen, dass das stimmt. oft sind einfach viele da draußen, die einfach gar nichts von der technik checken, die teile einfach irgendwie ans rad würgen und sich dann wundern wieso es nicht funktioniert. dann gibt es wieder einfach leute die produkte ohne grund schlecht machen und irgendeinen scheiss daherlabern von wegen rohrdurchmesser und rohrstärke und bla bla bla. ich weiß nicht welche rohrstärke echo oder koxx verwendent und ob das eine oder andere schlechter ist. fakt ist jedoch, dass koxx einfach einen murks herstellt vom design. ein steuerrohr, dass man noch nicht mal nachfräsen kann und tretlagergehäuse wo sich die tretlagerschalen verklemmen und und und. naja, egal, dass wäre ein fass ohne boden alle pros und contras der einzelnen firmen aufzudecken und dazu habe ich keine lust. also macht was ihr wollt, beurteilt ein produkt am besten gleich, wenn es noch nicht einmal draußen ist und geht in frieden trialen, weil da sind sich wenigstens alle einig. bei dem stimmt einfach alles.

edit: wow so oft einfach, dass ist, hmm, einfach genial!


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

ich rede nur von der lagerung. das fühlt sich an wie ne konusgelagerte nabe mit unrundem konus.


----------



## isah (11. Januar 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> [..]tretlagergehäuse wo sich die tretlagerschalen verklemmen und und und. [..]



Ist ja lustig, ich hatte keine Probleme mit meinem XTP  was heisst das jetzt wohl...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Januar 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was du für ein problem mit dem tretlager und der hinterradnabe hast? ich fahr die hinterradnabe und bin sehr zufrieden mit der. die ist nicht besser, aber auch nicht schlechter als eine profile nabe, dafür aber erstaunlich günstiger. beim tretlager hatte ich auch noch nie probleme, man muss halt auf den richtigen einbau achten, was wahrscheinlich viele nicht machen. nur weil man irgendwas von irgendwem aus irgendeinem forum hört, muss das noch lange nicht heißen, dass das stimmt. oft sind einfach viele da draußen, die einfach gar nichts von der technik checken, die teile einfach irgendwie ans rad würgen und sich dann wundern wieso es nicht funktioniert. dann gibt es wieder einfach leute die produkte ohne grund schlecht machen und irgendeinen scheiss daherlabern von wegen rohrdurchmesser und rohrstärke und bla bla bla. ich weiß nicht welche rohrstärke echo oder koxx verwendent und ob das eine oder andere schlechter ist. fakt ist jedoch, dass koxx einfach einen murks herstellt vom design. ein steuerrohr, dass man noch nicht mal nachfräsen kann und tretlagergehäuse wo sich die tretlagerschalen verklemmen und und und. naja, egal, dass wäre ein fass ohne boden alle pros und contras der einzelnen firmen aufzudecken und dazu habe ich keine lust. also macht was ihr wollt, beurteilt ein produkt am besten gleich, wenn es noch nicht einmal draußen ist und geht in frieden trialen, weil da sind sich wenigstens alle einig. bei dem stimmt einfach alles.
> 
> edit: wow so oft einfach, dass ist, hmm, einfach genial!



Sorry, habe es nicht geschafften diesen Texthaufen durchzulesen. War zu anstrengend


----------



## atom-dragon (11. Januar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig, ich hatte keine Probleme mit meinem XTP  was heisst das jetzt wohl...



... das du uns verarschen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (12. Januar 2007)

war bei mir auch mit der lagerung am anfang so, hat sich aber nach dem einbau gegeben, da die lager einfach alle richtig reingedrückt wurden und sich ausgerichtet haben. das laufrad drehte dann wunderbar. ist ab und zu so, vorallem wenn so viele lager drin sind (nur industrielager) und das man von deiner aussage auf die lagerung schließen kann, ist schon sehr aus den haaren gezogen  . und so kommen solche sachen zustande, dass das eine produkt ******** geredet wird und das andere in den himmel gelobt wird.

zur "guten" koxx qualität kann ich mal ein beispiel nennen. die "gute" alte "cnc" nabe von koxx. der körper wurde zwar von außen cnc bearbeitet, wenn man die nabe aber einmal auseinder baut, fragt man sich schon ob die überhaupt ihren kopf anstrengen, wenn sie was konstruieren. auf der antriebseite ein nadellager, welches einfach nur ******** ist und auf der nicht antriebseite zwei industrielager, die mit einem konus festgezogen werden. was das bringen soll, frag ich mich heute noch. dann wurde das innere anscheinden mit einem 5 jahre alten bohrer der noch nie eine schleifmaschine gesehen hat gebohrt. so ein schlecht gemachtes innenleben habe ich noch nie gesehen. überall kratzer und regelrechte furchen. von cnc keine spur. der starre ritzelträger wurde einfach in die nabe gesteckt oder sonst wie befestigt, jedoch nicht geschraubt, was die demontage sehr schwierig gestaltet. das einzige was recht schön aussieht ist die achse, dass wars aber auch schon. gehalten hat die nabe bei mir nicht lange. habe nach zwei wochen alle lager austauschen müssen und hab sie dann verkauft. und so wird man von der industrie verarscht.

zum thema hs33: früher fand die jeder nur geil und heute scheisst fast jeder drauf, obwohl es noch immer eine tolle bremse ist. zur zeit meint jeder disc wäre das non plus ultra und wirklich jeder depp versucht umzusteigen. ich bin schon vor circa 3 jahren mit disc gefahren und fands super. die meinungen gingen damals aber alle in richtung gegenteil. jetzt wo mal eine "hs33" von einer trialfirma rausgebracht wird, was ja jeder eigentlich immer wollte (eine hydraulikbremse speziell für trial und nicht von magura) findet es auch der größte teil wieder ******** und so kann man vorallem die dummen deutschen einfach nicht zufrieden stellen. hätte man schon fürher auf den kleinen prozentsatz gehört, wäre der trialsport sicher schon weiter vorrangekommen, technisch gesehen, aber egal


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2007)

ich weiß das das nix neues ist, aber ich empfehle diesen stuff!
meine alte kette (selbes modell) hatte eine gebrochene rolle. ein foto hat den jungs gereicht du haben mir n neue kette versprochen wenn ich meine alte hinschicke zur untersuchung im labor!

das ist ein service. da musste ich nicht groß anfragen die haben gleich gesagt bekommst ne neue!


----------



## florianwagner (12. Januar 2007)

das fährt ja immer noch rum, ich hab gedacht das wär n aprilscherz...


----------



## speedy_j (12. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich weiß das das nix neues ist, aber ich empfehle diesen stuff!
> meine alte kette (selbes modell) hatte eine gebrochene rolle. ein foto hat den jungs gereicht du haben mir n neue kette versprochen wenn ich meine alte hinschicke zur untersuchung im labor!
> 
> das ist ein service. da musste ich nicht groß anfragen die haben gleich gesagt bekommst ne neue!




na ja, da bin ich gespaltener meinung. hab schon zwei  connex ketten geschossen. eine war eine woche alt, die zweite ein tag.

die allererste kette von connex hat wiederrum 4 monate gehalten.
meiner meinung nach ist die bruchlast zu gering.


----------



## Schevron (12. Januar 2007)

Also Sebo 

mineral brake fluid is denk ich mal Blood oder was änliches. find ich auch besser als dot (zieht kein wasser, is net so ungesund; nuja es ist teurer - leider)

das koxx radl (rosa) is ja mal echt der witz: welche klasse fäht man damit 20 oder 26
den ramen find ich aber ganz net (form NICHT farbe  ) also 20" gabel rein und ab gehts


----------



## florianwagner (12. Januar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Also Sebo
> 
> mineral brake fluid is denk ich mal Blood oder was änliches. find ich auch besser als dot (zieht kein wasser, is net so ungesund; nuja es ist teurer - leider)
> 
> ...



bei mineralöl kann man ganz einfaches nähmaschinen oder feinmechanik öl nehmen, man muss nur aufpassen, dass auf der flasche mineralöl, säure- und harzfrei steht.
son fläschchen gibts im baumarkt für 1-2, ich fahr das öl seit jahren egal ob scheibe oder hs33 ohne probleme...

zu dem koxx-hybrid-bike... es sieht halt extrem "falsch" aus, ich würde zu gern mal wissen wie sich das überhaupt fahren lässt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Januar 2007)

Jetzt gibts die Termine...

14. April
 Trialmarkt - Jubiläumsfest - Königsbach-Stein
www.trialmarkt.de
 BikeTrialSport

15. April
 Trialmarkt - Training - Rauenberg
www.trialmarkt.de
 BikeTrialSport

und die meisten Trial Termine 2007 auf www.trialmarkt.de

(vorläufige Termine, Änderungen noch möglich)


----------



## manu.pape (19. Januar 2007)

Wir haben eine neue Homepage!!! Ich denke ma dieses Forum wie geschaffen! ;-) Naja Ich wollte mal ein bissl Werbung machen! Den Link findet ihr in meiner Signatur. Wir freuen uns über Gästebucheinträge und über jeden Besucher!!! Also alle viel Werbung machen!!!  MFG Manuel


----------



## isah (24. Januar 2007)

Es gibt Vans mit neuen Solen. Bestimmt schon ne weile, sind mir aber erst neulich aufgefallen.. Der unterschied ist, dass doppelt so viele Loecher da sind, genau sagen, was das zum grip beitraegt kann ich noch nicht ...

Ich mach die tage bilder..


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2007)

beim jan gibs Neue Teile
Mal wieder was zum spotpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (24. Januar 2007)

lächerlich.
titanschrauben is ja schon grenzwertig, aber dann auch noch mehr ausgeben damit try all drauf steht (ich damit auch noch werbung mache) lachhaft. eigentlich müßten sie dann billiger sein 

Koxx hatn knall


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2007)

naja nicht nur koxx, Jan ist sicherlich nicht ganz unschuldig an den preisen nicht ganz unschuldig, aber an sich die idee ist schon dämlich. schon wieder so krass das man lachen kann, 13euro für eine schraube ist echt lächerlich.


----------



## Fars (24. Januar 2007)

Was hat man davon, dass ÜBERALL(außer magura, aber das kommt vielleicht noch) aufm fahrrad koxx steht???


----------



## konrad (24. Januar 2007)

bei www.singlespeedshop.de gibts ein neues ritzel zum stecken:
http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/images/big/gusset-double-six1.jpg

passend für shimano-standart...


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Januar 2007)

10Gramm!

- Replacement uber-pimp lever blade to fit 2007 Hope Mini levers, including the Mono Trial Brake.
- Strong and light carbon fibre construction.
- Easily fitted using a 2 and a 3mm allen key, and 7mm spanner (no re-bleeding required).
- Also includes custom machined brass barrel specific for this lever blade,
with nylon insert to prevent the push rod from loosening off.
- Available for left and right hand levers.
- Lacquered carbon fibre finish with stylish Hope graphics on the front of the blade.

Tartybikes


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2007)

nice. so was fähre mal fein für mit magura, kommt im winter auch recht angenehm da nicht so kalt wie alu.


----------



## Schevron (27. Januar 2007)

Eisbein du sagst es. und stylen tut das auf jeden.
allerdings is 42â¬ auch n wort fÃ¼r EINEN Hebel.

Reizen wÃ¼rds mich ja, aber das Geld is echt heftig. Maln Jan fragen was der da machen kann (bestell und Preistechnisch  )


----------



## Schevron (27. Januar 2007)

Für alle die ihr Monty oder auch ein anderes Rad noch bißl schicker machen wollen hab ich nette sachen bei Abant gefunden. http://www.biketrial-spain.com/AbantbotigaonlineE.html


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Januar 2007)

Die Felgen hatte doch der Lutz auf seinem 06er TI!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (27. Januar 2007)

wie breit sind die lenker? fänd ich am 26er auch cool.


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Januar 2007)

680 mm

MFG


----------



## Schevron (27. Januar 2007)

jo, der hatte die alten abant drauf. das sind glaub ich die 07er TI felgen noch weiter ausgefräst. und die alten abant gab es glaub nur in schwarz


----------



## Meteor (29. Januar 2007)

hello, i apologize if this is the wrong section, but i didn't know where else i could post..
I have ordered a new monty 6 pawl freewheel from www.monty-bikes.de
the order has been accepted, but they didn't gave me the IBAN and BIC code which i need in order to to be able to pay them, because i don't live in germany
I was wondering if anyone else had ordered something from them and knows the IBAN and BIC code
thanks in advance

Hallo, Enschuldigung wen ich diese Frage in die falsche Sectie frage, aber ich wuste nicht woh ich es fragen muste. Ich habe ein Monty 6 Pawl FreeWheel besteld von www.monty-bikes.de.
die Bestellung is Akzeptiert aber Sie haben mir die IBAN und BIC Code nicht gegeben, die brauche ich um die Bestellung vom Ausland zu bestellen.
Ich frage mir ab ob jemand etwas anderes besteld hat von www.monty-bikes.de und ob jemand vielleicht die BIC und IBAN code weist.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Januar 2007)

Meteor schrieb:


> hello, i apologize if this is the wrong section, but i didn't know where else i could post..
> I have ordered a new monty 6 pawl freewheel from www.monty-bikes.de
> the order has been accepted, but they didn't gave me the IBAN and BIC code which i need in order to to be able to pay them, because i don't live in germany
> I was wondering if anyone else had ordered something from them and knows the IBAN and BIC code
> ...



I dont know the answer to your question but why dont you just send them an e-mail  (preferable in english and german)?


----------



## Meteor (29. Januar 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> I dont know the answer to your question but why dont you just send them an e-mail  (preferable in english and german)?



i did sent them an email, but i last them an other email 2 weeks ago and i still don't have a reply
so i guessed this was a quicker option
thanks for the tip tho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (29. Januar 2007)

Mr. Kranstöver - the owner of the Shop is not available! The Shop is closed till Febr.

MFG


----------



## Meteor (29. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Mr. Kranstöver - the owner of the Shop is not available! The Shop is closed till Febr.
> 
> MFG



oh no you've got to be kidding me...
when in februarie will they open?

wann im februarie sie sich öffnen?


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Januar 2007)

on the 6. Febr.

MFG


----------



## Meteor (29. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> on the 6. Febr.
> 
> MFG



ok thanks alot for the help dude, very quick replys there 
nice to see that people are so helpfull here, even tho my german is very bad and i have to use a crappy translator the whole time


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Januar 2007)

No Problems, Linda de Mol 

MFG


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. Januar 2007)

Sagt ma, die Preise von Trialteilen varriert ganz schÃ¶n,oder ?! Im trialmarkt.de kostet das Echo-Tretlager 115 â¬ ! und Im biketrial.ch nur 68 â¬...Das ist ja seltsam...
Ahja und ie neue Echobremse und das Freilaufritzel sind jetzt im www.biketrial.ch verfÃ¼gbar .


----------



## Fars (30. Januar 2007)

Trial-JÃ¼ngling schrieb:


> Sagt ma, die Preise von Trialteilen varriert ganz schÃ¶n,oder ?! Im trialmarkt.de kostet das Echo-Tretlager 115 â¬ ! und Im biketrial.ch nur 68 â¬...Das ist ja seltsam...
> Ahja und ie neue Echobremse und das Freilaufritzel sind jetzt im www.biketrial.ch verfÃ¼gbar .



Aber man muss auch die versandkosten beachten!!! Und natÃ¼rlich die dauer! Und wenn was kaputtgeht, dann hat man echt die arschkarte. Ansonsten haste recht


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Januar 2007)

19% MwSt kommt auch noch drauf! 

lol dann kostet die neue Echo Bremse bei uns gute 200 Euro...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Januar 2007)

kermit du bist echt crazy


----------



## isah (31. Januar 2007)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=89576&pid=1163050&st=0&#







Sieht nach ner guten V-Loesung aus, auch wenn nicht 'neu' im sinne des threads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2007)

mal sone blöde frage. die ganzen Fräser hier. sone V Brake müßte doch recht "einfach" zu machen sein. Wenn man euer können bedenkt. dann halt welche machen mit richtig langen Hebeln, oder so drehen das die pads ganz weit unten am drehpunkt ansetzen. ev halt noch den passenden 4punkt adapter mit mittiger aufnahme für die bremse.

Nur mal so als Idee


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Januar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> mal sone blöde frage. die ganzen Fräser hier. sone V Brake müßte doch recht "einfach" zu machen sein. Wenn man euer können bedenkt. dann halt welche machen mit richtig langen Hebeln, oder so drehen das die pads ganz weit unten am drehpunkt ansetzen. ev halt noch den passenden 4punkt adapter mit mittiger aufnahme für die bremse.
> 
> Nur mal so als Idee



Dann wird der Druckpunkt leider Matsch...


----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2007)

is halt dann wie hs33 mit rb hebel. bißl weicher, längere hebelwege, aber mehr bremskraft


----------



## isah (31. Januar 2007)

Waynio's Koxx Karbon und Yabaa Bow!











---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=91658


----------



## Schevron (1. Februar 2007)

n schickes reifenlager hat der gute mann =)


----------



## plazermen (2. Februar 2007)

china-maggies


----------



## Hiro (3. Februar 2007)

TOXSIN ist ab sofort über einen Inporteur in Deutschland vertreten.


----------



## florianwagner (3. Februar 2007)

Hiro schrieb:


> TOXSIN ist ab sofort über einen Inporteur in Deutschland vertreten.



toll, die info kann man sich in den popo stecken...
ja wer ist den jetzt importeur???


----------



## florianwagner (3. Februar 2007)

hier mal ne info die nicht fÃ¼rn poppes is...




Wir laden alle Trialfahrer und Freunde des Trialsports herzlich zu unserem JubilÃ¤umsfest am 14. und 15. April 2007 ein und mÃ¶chten die Gelegenheit bieten, unser umfangreiches Angebot an Trialbikes und Teilen zu erkunden und viele Neuheiten auch bei einer Probefahrt zu erleben.



Am Sonntag den 15.04.07 mÃ¶chten wir mit Zusammenarbeit des Bike-Action-Teams Euch zu einem gemeinsamen Training im Rauenberger TrialgelÃ¤nde einladen. Einige Sektionen kÃ¶nnen bewÃ¤ltigt werden und Weltmeiser Marco HÃ¶sel steht ebenfalls mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Das GelÃ¤nde befindet sich unter einer AutobahnbrÃ¼cke und ist komplett Ã¼berdacht. Die Entfernung ist ca. 60km von unserem Trial Store.



FÃ¼r eine genauere Organisation bitten wir Euch bis 1. April eine unverbindliche Anmeldung an [email protected] zu schicken mit der Anzahl der Personen, ob ihr Samstag und/oder Sonntag kommt und ob der Bedarf einer ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit von Samstag auf Sonntag besteht.



Samstag 14.04.2007:  11:00 bis 16:00 Uhr



âTag der offenenTÃ¼râ in unserem Trial Store mit Beratung und Verkauf.

Trial Parcour vor unserem Shop fÃ¼r unsere Testbikes und zum Fahren mit dem eigenen Bike.

freie Verpflegung im groÃen Festzelt mit SitzmÃ¶glichkeit und Musik.

viele Neuheiten von Koxx und Try All direkt von den Koxxdays.

Sonderangebote und gÃ¼nstige Auslaufartikel sowie Gebrauchtteile.

Beschilderung ab der Autobahnausfahrt.



Sonntag 15.04.2007:  10:00 bis ca. 15:00 Uhr



Training im Ã¼berdachten TrialgelÃ¤nde des Bike-Action-Teams in Rauenberg.

Trialmarkt Verkaufsstand mit groÃer Auswahl und vielen Neuheiten.

aktuelle Testbikes zur Probefahrt.

gÃ¼nstige Verpflegung im Vereinsheim.

Trial Weltmeister âMarco HÃ¶selâ verrÃ¤t Tipps und Tricks beim gemeinsamen Training.

Beschilderung ab der Autobahnausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiro (3. Februar 2007)

"toll, die info kann man sich in den popo stecken..."


Vorsicht, so bekommst Du Magengeschwüre und Herzinfarkt


----------



## florianwagner (3. Februar 2007)

dann rück halt mal mit dem importeur raus und tu nicht so geheimnissvoll...


----------



## isah (3. Februar 2007)

Der Herr Krumbiegel will mit seinem Foren Account einfach nicht zu offensichtlich Werbung fuer seinen Shop machen, sonst krieg ich naemlich nen Herzinfarkt und ein Magengeschwuer.

---> http://biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html (--> toxsin)


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Februar 2007)

70 Takken für sone hässliche Felge, gehts noch?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Der Herr Krumbiegel will mit seinem Foren Account einfach nicht zu offensichtlich Werbung fuer seinen Shop machen, sonst krieg ich naemlich nen Herzinfarkt und ein Magengeschwuer.
> 
> ---> http://biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html (--> toxsin)



Na endlich hat er seinen Shop neu gemacht. Farben usw passen zwar überhaupt nicht zu Trial, aber immerhin ist der Shop jetzt nutzbar.

Ist aber immernoch sehr unübersichtlich wenn er für alle Teile in die Kategorie Zubehör reinschiebt. Er sollte einzelene Kategorien wie Lenker, Gabeln usw einführen. So wie es jeder Shop macht


----------



## -saiko- (4. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=89576&pid=1163050&st=0&#
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gibts die Heatsink aufnahme für die V-brakes?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (4. Februar 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Wo gibts die Heatsink aufnahme für die V-brakes?!








Kennst du den online shop www.trialmarkt.de?


----------



## -saiko- (4. Februar 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Kennst du den online shop www.trialmarkt.de?




Joar klar 

Meinte nicht für die V-brakes sondern für deren Beläge, sry mein fehler also sowas:






Also exakt so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trialmarkt.de hat die aber nicht mehr!


Nur eben geschlossen so wie er es hat!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. Februar 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> 70 Takken für sone hässliche Felge, gehts noch?



na dann bestell ich die mir doch gleich mal


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Februar 2007)

die sieht doch geil aus die Felge! Für 20" kostet sie nur 50 bzw. 60 Euro!

MFG


----------



## t-low (7. Februar 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> 70 Takken für sone hässliche Felge, gehts noch?



BITTEEE????


----------



## trialsrider (7. Februar 2007)

verdammt t-low! Dein BIke sieht ja noch 100mal geiler aus als ich gedacht hab! 
   

dafür stehst du ewig in meiner Schuld!...


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Februar 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> BITTEEE????



Was möchtest du mir denn damit sagen? Die Felge ist trotzdem verdammt teuer, und so wirklich hübsch finde ich die nicht, aber das is halt geschmackssache 70 nur für eine dumme Felge is einfach bissl krass. Die ist nichtmal geöst, und über die Verarbeitung hat sich schon so mancheiner beklagt


----------



## t-low (7. Februar 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Was mÃ¶chtest du mir denn damit sagen? Die Felge ist trotzdem verdammt teuer, und so wirklich hÃ¼bsch finde ich die nicht, aber das is halt geschmackssache 70â¬ nur fÃ¼r eine dumme Felge is einfach bissl krass. Die ist nichtmal geÃ¶st, und Ã¼ber die Verarbeitung hat sich schon so mancheiner beklagt



wollte damit nur sagen/zeigen das die gar nicht SOOO HÃSSLICH aussieht     bling bling  ....wie du schon richtig sagst...geschmackssache, hauptsache 26"   ...joke


@trialsrider: YES... immer und ewig :-D


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Februar 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> wollte damit nur sagen/zeigen das die gar nicht SOOO HÄSSLICH aussieht



ja schaut gut aus!!! gabel noch schwarz oder eloxieren in der farbe des disk gehäuses pretty pink!


----------



## t-low (7. Februar 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja schaut gut aus!!! gabel noch schwarz oder eloxieren in der farbe des disk gehäuses pretty pink!



...pretty pink..is klar    naja vielleicht eher weiss....obwohl "bremsscheiben-alu-matt-gebürstet" ja auch net verkehrt is..sieht man die scratches net so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. Februar 2007)

da könnte man was lernen


----------



## Schevron (8. Februar 2007)

was ich mich bei den blackmirrorfelgen frage is, warum die mehr wiegen (knapp 50g mehr)
is das alles Farbe? also 50g pro felge is schon n wort, nur für schickes aussehen


----------



## konrad (13. Februar 2007)

beim jan gibts jetzt die echonaben mit steckritzel:
http://www.echobike.de/media/echo07hubfix26gr1.JPG


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/HOPE-CARBON-BREMSHEBEL-07-MONO-MINI-M4-TRIAL-11g_W0QQitemZ250083449321QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77579QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



looool   55 euro


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

bei biketrial-germany gibst Tryall BremsbelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r 11â¬ anstatt 22â¬ bei trialmarkt
http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Februar 2007)

nette idee, aber 2 beläge zu je 11 euro sind in der summe leider immernoch 22 euronen


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. Februar 2007)

Hope brakes new sponsor 

Some time ago we negotiated with Hope to make an exclusive brake. The result is a laser cutted disk, a complete gold edition - signatured brake. 

It's awesome to watch but even better to ride with. The new designed brakelevers are very powerful and that is just what I needed on the rear. 

http://www.belaey-trials.be


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Februar 2007)

sweet


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Hope brakes new sponsor
> 
> Some time ago we negotiated with Hope to make an exclusive brake. The result is a laser cutted disk, a complete gold edition - signatured brake.
> 
> ...



wie viel sonder modelle will hope denn noch basteln. Oder macht das für die kein aufwand da jede eh in handarbeit gefertigt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (19. Februar 2007)

ich glaub es ist keine arbeit fur die, wen ihr wustet was eine "monty hope" normal kostet, dann wurdet ihh euch schwarzergern uber 200E bezahlt zu haben, habe es selber kaum geglaubt.....


----------



## atom-dragon (19. Februar 2007)

Ja, dann sach ma ?
Will endlich Schwarz sein


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> nette idee, aber 2 beläge zu je 11 euro sind in der summe leider immernoch 22 euronen



 hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## locdog (20. Februar 2007)

atom-dragon schrieb:


> Ja, dann sach ma ?
> Will endlich Schwarz sein



sagen wir mal so. zum vergleich so ein oller RB bremshebel fur die HS33 ist dagegen schweine teuer  oder um ein drauf zu legen " wie so ne neu scheibe nachkaufen wen mann gleich ne neue bremse samt scheibe kaufen kann


----------



## atom-dragon (20. Februar 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so. zum vergleich so ein oller RB bremshebel fur die HS33 ist dagegen schweine teuer  oder um ein drauf zu legen " wie so ne neu scheibe nachkaufen wen mann gleich ne neue bremse samt scheibe kaufen kann



^^

hmm, als Firma müste mann doch direkt bei Hope kaufen können oder?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (20. Februar 2007)

NC-17 Kettenspanner. kennt den schon jemand?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16663


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (20. Februar 2007)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> NC-17 Kettenspanner. kennt den schon jemand?
> 
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16663



wirkt top - aber für 60.....


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. Februar 2007)

sieht dem rohloff ziemlich ähnlich! holt euch lieber den 74kingz.... kostet 37 und wiegt nur 50gramm!!!


----------



## speedy_j (20. Februar 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> sieht dem rohloff ziemlich ähnlich! holt euch lieber den 74kingz.... kostet 37 und wiegt nur 50gramm!!!



und verträgt nix. bin sehr unzufrieden mit dem teil. auch nach einigen modifikationen.


----------



## jockie (21. Februar 2007)

Weiß jemand, was dahintersteckt, dass Koxx jetzt Louise an die Bikes baut?!


----------



## dane08 (21. Februar 2007)

und weis jemand schon 
was das hydroxx in short wiegt,
was die einzelteile kosten
und wie es in punkto stabilität aussieht?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Februar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und verträgt nix. bin sehr unzufrieden mit dem teil. auch nach einigen modifikationen.



echt? hmm.... ich teste ihn jetzt mal. mal gucken wie er hält. werde mir aber mehrere spannteile dranbasteln...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Februar 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> und weis jemand schon
> was das hydroxx in short wiegt,
> was die einzelteile kosten
> und wie es in punkto stabilität aussieht?




das Bike soll 50g mehr als das XTP07 wiegen...liegt denk ich an der DISC Aufnahme...

Was die einzelteile Kosten??? what das denn für ne Frage?!?

und wie es mit der Stabilität aussieht ist auch ne geile Frage...lol... das Rad gibt es frühstens mitte März...wie soll denn jemand jetzt schon wissen ob es hält oder nicht?!?! Aber denke mal ist bestimmt kein Einsteiger Bike..das heißt einmal mit dem unterrohr richtig gegen ne TT Platte und ddas Bike ist MAtsch...


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Februar 2007)

Das Wort "Koxx" reicht, um die Stabilität zu beschreiben


----------



## speedy_j (22. Februar 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> echt? hmm.... ich teste ihn jetzt mal. mal gucken wie er hält. werde mir aber mehrere spannteile dranbasteln...



spannteile benötigst du keine. versuche eher einen anderen federstahl zu besorgen. bin auch gerade dabei.

die jetzigen zwei zungen sind zu schwach und können an der knickstelle brechen. auch verbiegen der zungen ist drin. ich muss erst mal schauen, wie ich es sinnvoll löse.


----------



## stroker (22. Februar 2007)

Mahlzeit Männers

laßt mal bitte euren Senf über das Fahrzeug ab:
http://www.moshcore.eu/stuff/BikesnFrames/5/425

Kennt man die Marke?
Gibt´s Erfahrungswerte?
Taugt das als EinsteigerRädchen?

THANXX

"Der große Sport beginnt da, wo er längst aufgehört hat gesund zu sein!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2007)

stroker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männers
> 
> laßt mal bitte euren Senf über das Fahrzeug ab:
> http://www.moshcore.eu/stuff/BikesnFrames/5/425
> ...




Man da hat sich Danny ja mal richtig was einfallen lassen  
Er hat einfach nen Coustrahmen genommen und ihn neu lackiert was für ein schlaues Kerlchen. Das Beispiel zeigt mal wieder das man das Trialbike auch net neu erfinden kann. Das einzige was er verändert hat sind die Geodaten. Naja ich würde es mir net kaufen... gibt schönere Bikes die auch bißl mehr durchdacht sind


----------



## trialsrider (22. Februar 2007)

um deine Frage zu beantworten! Ja das taugt und zwar sehr gut!


----------



## Fars (22. Februar 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Das Wort "Koxx" reicht, um die Stabilität zu beschreiben


Leider hast du recht


----------



## dane08 (22. Februar 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Das Wort "Koxx" reicht, um die Stabilität zu beschreiben



deswegen frage ich ja


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Februar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> spannteile benötigst du keine. versuche eher einen anderen federstahl zu besorgen. bin auch gerade dabei.
> 
> die jetzigen zwei zungen sind zu schwach und können an der knickstelle brechen. auch verbiegen der zungen ist drin. ich muss erst mal schauen, wie ich es sinnvoll löse.



dass meinte ich ja.   hab noch 2zusätzliche federzungen dran zu bauen. also 4. mal sehen ob das hält.


----------



## robs (22. Februar 2007)

Meine Lösung am Eigenbau: 3-4 Streifen aus einem dünnen ("Japan-") Spachtel übereinander. Federt echt 1A!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Februar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Man da hat sich Danny ja mal richtig was einfallen lassen
> Er hat einfach nen Coustrahmen genommen und ihn neu lackiert was für ein schlaues Kerlchen. Das Beispiel zeigt mal wieder das man das Trialbike auch net neu erfinden kann. Das einzige was er verändert hat sind die Geodaten. Naja ich würde es mir net kaufen... gibt schönere Bikes die auch bißl mehr durchdacht sind



da spricht ja der fachmann vom herrn....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> da spricht ja der fachmann vom herrn....



Aber nicht anfangen mit heulen du Pfuffe...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Februar 2007)

sag mir mal wo das bike kopierte sachen vom coust hat!? seh da nicht grad viele sachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> sag mir mal wo das bike kopierte sachen vom coust hat!? seh da nicht grad viele sachen...



Kuck dir mal den ganzen Tretlager und Boosterbereich an. Die haben sogar nen Teil vom Zoo Pitbull übernommen. Das einzige was anders is sind die Ausfaller das geb ich zu aber sonst is alles nur kopiert.


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2007)

schade das es die bilder nur in soner bescheidenen qualli gibt


----------



## Eisbein (22. Februar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> schade das es die bilder nur in soner bescheidenen qualli gibt



warscheinlich mit absicht, sieht doch schon sehr bekannt aus. aber ich glaube darüber wurde hier schon mal diskutiert.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Februar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal den ganzen Tretlager und Boosterbereich an. Die haben sogar nen Teil vom Zoo Pitbull übernommen. Das einzige was anders is sind die Ausfaller das geb ich zu aber sonst is alles nur kopiert.



das einzige was vom coust abgeguckt ist, ist die idee die 2 oberen kettenstreben direkt mit dem oberrohr zu verbinden. weder das gebogene oberrohr, noch die ausfallenden, noch die 2 zusätzlichen rohre die das coust im tretlagerbereich hat wurden kopiert. ich finde es auch überhaupt nicht verwerflich das man eine rahmenkonstruktion nachbaut. die "coust idee" (welche warscheinlich nicht einmal von ihnen stammt) hat sich halt bewährt, genau so wie koxx cnc teile, die echo oder andere firmen nun überall am rahmen auch verbauen. außerdem kann man nicht immer für 1000 (komplett bike) ein super bike mit top ausgewogener wettkampfgeometrie verlangen. also mr. STROKER...für den einstieg durch aus super geeignet!


----------



## trialsrider (22. Februar 2007)

also würde es irgend nen Rahmen geben der nix von irgendwo kopiert hat....  und mfg-trialer muss natürlich wieder mit weisheit prahlen anstatt dem Herrn seine frage zu beantworten ob man mit dem Rad gut trialen kann. Und JA ich denke das dürfte damit sehr gut möglich sein.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Februar 2007)

dabei sollte er froh sein, dass es jenseits des eisernen Vorhangs mittlerweile westtrialbikes gibt.......sonst müsste er es sich noch selbst bauen.......also net so viel rummosern.....

ihr wisst ja.....alles nur spaß, also nciht böse werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (23. Februar 2007)

Schaut mal wegen der Pics auf der Hersteller HomoPage: http://www.24sevenbikes.com/BIKESMAIN.html  /holroyd

Greets


----------



## Eisbein (23. Februar 2007)

die geo ist ja mal der absulute hammer. ich glaub ich hab mein nächsten rahmen. 
1060mm 375mm und +20
aber leider nur mit dem schmalen hinterbau


----------



## la bourde (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

heir das Prototyp des 1.3 Ozonys:







  

Sehr schön, mit doppelte Scheibebremse ...

Eure Meinung nach ?


----------



## Monty98 (25. Februar 2007)

la bourde schrieb:


> Sehr schön, mit doppelte Scheibebremse ...



mehr Pluspunkte fallen mir leider nicht ein...
sieht nicht gerade leicht aus...dafür recht stabil


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Februar 2007)

ich finds geil


----------



## kingpin18 (25. Februar 2007)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heir das Prototyp des 1.3 Ozonys:
> 
> ...



Mir gefällts auch super aber warum kann man die Gabel nicht mit Schwarz machen das wäre der punkt auf dem i. Scheibe hinten mit Adapter weis ich nicht wie das mit der haltbarkeit ist. Ansonsten Top


----------



## trialsrider (25. Februar 2007)

Grün-schwarz sieht echt geil aus!....

Aber Gabel muss echt schwarz! Wie solln die Geo sein?
Was solls wiegen, kosten u.s.w? Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!!!!


----------



## kingpin18 (25. Februar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> GrÃ¼n-schwarz sieht echt geil aus!....
> 
> Aber Gabel muss echt schwarz! Wie solln die Geo sein?
> Was solls wiegen, kosten u.s.w? GefÃ¤llt mir sehr sehr gut!!!!



Radstand 1085
KS 385
Tretlager +3,5
1,75kg 

689â¬

6 Monate Garantie


----------



## Monty98 (25. Februar 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> 1,75kg



     

Hört sich doch recht nett an!


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2007)

mir fällt dazu nur eins ein: AUGENKREBS
aber geil. geo ist zwar nicht mein fall aber ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. Februar 2007)

Sieht irgendwie wie der Woodman aus.


----------



## robs (28. Februar 2007)

Echo Kettenspanner:







Hab ich gerade auf echobike.com uns zoobike.com gesehn...  gibts den hier auch irgendwo? Sieht leicht aus.


----------



## V!RUS (28. Februar 2007)

Gibts sicher bald beim Jan.

Dort findet man jetzt auch Hope-Carbon Hebel, 47, und Titan-Schrauben für die Scheibe, wo nicht "Try All" draufsteht.


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2007)

bei tarty bikes gefunden: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10107 
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=2173
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10012
die echo magura, kostet einzeln mehr als ein paar normale, der hebel einzeln das doppelte von einem normalen.  Deng ist bissel krank.


----------



## dane08 (2. März 2007)

inwiefern lohnt sich die investition überhaupt? wenn dann  doch nur wegen dem aussehen oder gabs da jetzt doch nen unterschied zur normalen hs33?


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> inwiefern lohnt sich die investition überhaupt? wenn dann  doch nur wegen dem aussehen oder gabs da jetzt doch nen unterschied zur normalen hs33?



ja ich glaube der heble ist verändert. ansonsten, halt alles cnc gefräst in bunt und aus alu


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (3. März 2007)

Der neue Echofreilauf kann jetzt beim Jan bestellt werden...für 100  !!! 
http://trialmarkt.de/media/echofreewheel.jpg


----------



## C00L_MAN (13. März 2007)

Neues Monty Modell
http://montybikes.com/news/index.asp


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. März 2007)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> Neues Monty Modell
> http://montybikes.com/news/index.asp



Extrem geil das Bike. Da würde ich sogar umsteigen für


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (13. März 2007)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> Neues Monty Modell
> http://montybikes.com/news/index.asp



hübsch hübsch!

wenn der Rahmen nich so teuer wird is der evtl. was für nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. März 2007)

finds nicht so toll, sieht mir nur nach kosmetik aus. Wenn mir jemand den Sinn der ganzen Biegungen erklärt dann ok.
So ist es nur unützes Material welches das Rahmengewicht unötig hochtreibt


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. März 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> So ist es nur unützes Material welches das Rahmengewicht unötig hochtreibt



das stimmt allerdings!


----------



## ecols (13. März 2007)

abgrundtief hässlich.. :kotz:


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> abgrundtief hässlich.. :kotz:


----------



## robs (13. März 2007)

Echt sehr hässlich und wieder ein Rahmen der so gerade nicht fatpipe sein will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. März 2007)

Was habt ihr denn alle... also ich find den ne so schlecht ma was anderes als nur standart rahmen !und soooo viel gewicht würd das schon ne kosten!


----------



## Monty98 (13. März 2007)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> Neues Monty Modell
> http://montybikes.com/news/index.asp



traurig


----------



## dane08 (13. März 2007)

sieht irgendwie krüpelig aus


----------



## tony m (13. März 2007)

wir alle müssen uns an die zukunft gewöhnen. monty wird bestimmt kein schweres topmodell auf den markt bringen. ich hätte ja lieber das dani comas promodell 07, welches ja nie in serie ging.


----------



## KermitB4 (13. März 2007)

ich finde es gut, dass monty endlich mal einen flachen rahmen auf den markt bringt. nur dieser komische kamelhöcker am oberrohr gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Sieht aus wie mit dem Hammer bearbeitet.

MFG


----------



## dane08 (13. März 2007)

naja den längeren radstand hamse ja fürs 07er ti übernommen


----------



## jockie (13. März 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> finds nicht so toll, sieht mir nur nach kosmetik aus. Wenn mir jemand den Sinn der ganzen Biegungen erklärt dann ok.
> So ist es nur unützes Material welches das Rahmengewicht unötig hochtreibt


Das hält Monty wohl wieder für "Shock absorbing".

Mir sieht der Rahmen nach Kinderkränklichkeiten ohne Ende aus und ich frage mich beim bloßen Angucken, wie lange der halten soll.
Wenn sie aber schon das tiefe Design moderner Rahmen abkupfern, hätten sie auch gleich den Tretlagerbereich mal überarbeiten können.

Schade (aber typisch), dass Monty sich mal wieder zur Geo ausschweigt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. März 2007)

sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber der pedro wird sich was dabei gedacht haben, denk ich doch mal. weil, wieso sollte er sonst die alte geometrie verwerfen, welche schon seit ewigkeiten aktuell war.....
aber sonst gehts.....etwas komisch, aber das serienmodell wird eh anders denk cih mal.
we'll see....
Max


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (13. März 2007)

das is wirklich mal flach! bis auf den höcker gefällts. und magura mounts könnten se auch noch dranbraten. ;-)



			
				-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:
			
		

> aber das serienmodell wird eh anders denk cih mal.


 full ack!


----------



## andre35i (13. März 2007)

ich finde das neue monty geil...wüd es mir hollen mal schaun wie teuerr es ist...wolt mir nämlich morgen eins bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischmann (13. März 2007)

Ich finds so nicht schlecht,aber das Bike werden sich die meisten nicht leisten können


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. März 2007)

Warum wie viel soll es den kosten ?


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2007)

ich denke mal da es ja noch nen prototyp ist ists nicht käuflich zu erwerben.


----------



## isah (13. März 2007)

ausgeburt der haesslichkeit...


----------



## Schevron (15. März 2007)

Seit gestern unterwegs: Der neue Hoffmann Prototyp







Das Unterrohr ist Ovalisiert, integriertet Steuersatz und Syntace Gabel



Vorne und hinten ausgefräste, weiß Pulverbeschichtete Alex32 (Alles made by Hoffmann)



Leitungsführung im Oberrohr



Ausgefrästes "Sattelrohr"



Selbstverständlich IBS



und die neuen Hoffmann Ausfallenden


----------



## trail-kob (15. März 2007)

also eins muss man ja lassen da sind eine menge innovationen drinn auch wenn ich keine geknickten oberrohre mehr sehen mag.... das ist mir nichts mehr... ich steh auf den graden style... 

sehr schöner hobel ... wie fährt es sich denn, dem sand entnehme ich das du schon unterwegs gewesen warst... ^^


----------



## robs (15. März 2007)

Ja, also die Ausfallenden, die Magura-Aufnahme und die interne Leitungsführung sind mal richtig geilomat


----------



## trialsrider (15. März 2007)

Geodaten?  [von DIESEM Exemplar]

Gefällt mir gut...aber obs halten wird?


----------



## crap (15. März 2007)

Geometrie gibts doch beim Hoffmann nach Wunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (15. März 2007)

Also das Rad ist meins, der erste EIndruck war sehr positv...

Geodaten etwas länger als mein Altes, bin von 1075 auf 1085

Radstand 1085
Kettenstrebe 380
BB +1,5-3 je nachdem ob Kette unten oder oben gespannt, ich fahr sie auf 1,5

gebogenes Oberrohr daher, da ich hier mehr Platz habe für die Knie und etwas mehr Beinfreiheit, was sich wie ich finde vor allem beim Sidehop positiv auswirkt. Hierdurch ist aber das Gewicht etwas höher und das Rad wiegt knapp 10 kg ohne Rockring.

Ansonsten am Hinterrad noch eine Steckachse, die das Kettenspannen sehr sehr einfacht macht. Werde davon ein Video machen, sobald ich die Cam habe.

Das Rad fährt sich echt Klasse, auf anhieb wieder 125 Sidehop gepackt, was ich mit dem kürzeren Rad nicht immer geschafft habe, zudem geht Tippen und Coustel/Franzose durch den längeren Radstand besser. Einzig Roller und Treter geht etwas schlechter, aber dennoch sind die Höhen Ok


----------



## Monty98 (16. März 2007)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27365

@Hoffmann: Meisterwerk!!!


----------



## Schevron (16. März 2007)

btw.: is kein Sand am Radl sondern das Ergebnis von frisch geflexten Felgen, weichen Belägen und 2 stunden fahren =)


----------



## trialsrider (16. März 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27365




    meeeegaaa!!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. März 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27365



ich finds hässlich.:kotz:


----------



## isah (16. März 2007)

Ich mags auch, ist der Sattel wieder so nen Plastik Teil? Macht das Radl ein bisschen 'billig', nen Sinnentfremdetere Carbon Sattel wuerde mir da schon besser gefallen.

Aber ist ja nicht so, als ob der Flo einem den nicht machen koennte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (16. März 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Ich mags auch, ist der Sattel wieder so nen Plastik Teil? Macht das Radl ein bisschen 'billig', nen Sinnentfremdetere Carbon Sattel wuerde mir da schon besser gefallen.
> 
> Aber ist ja nicht so, als ob der Flo einem den nicht machen koennte ...



ja geb ich dir recht! aber der sattel an sich sieht eigentlich geil aus wenn mans mal live gesehen hat! jau denke das is auch wieder plastik! aber ich muss sagen das teil kriegt man net kaputt...bin gestern volle möhre druff gelandet und nischts passiert! =) überhaupt ist das ganze Teil super steif!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2007)

das ashton is der hammer man. perverso. auch die geodaten sind geil man.,
was ne urban mashine man. top. der sattel kommt mir kleiner vor, als beim vorigen model.
aba echt geiles stück


----------



## robs (17. März 2007)

Neu: Hope Mono Trail              (Zur Sicherheit:   )


----------



## florianwagner (17. März 2007)

kein mensch braucht ne trail bremse.......................oh man, schon mal ein grund dort nicht zu kaufen..........


----------



## t-low (17. März 2007)

TADAAA...der neue  "Volkstrialschuh" von Reebok gibts jetzt bei Deichmann im Angebot!  

mit Knöchelschutz, Schnürsenkelbefestigung, Riffelsohle und und und. In Modischer Camouflage-Optik. also ich hab ihn mir mal gekauft...mal testen


----------



## KermitB4 (17. März 2007)

Zeich mal die Sohle!

MFG


----------



## isah (17. März 2007)

--> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=367479#post367479


----------



## Tucana (17. März 2007)

Das ist ja mal ein geiles bike!


----------



## jockie (19. März 2007)

http://search.ebay.com/160097553877







...jemand den Schlonz mal ausprobiert? Die Sprüche in der Beschreibung sind ja schonmal kess.


----------



## koxxrider (19. März 2007)

das 7trial team am start beim tag der offenen tür vom göhrig:

Das 7trial Team sorgt am Samstag mit einigen effektvollen Trial Shows für Unterhaltung und bietet somit das passende Rahmenprogramm..



 Sonntag 15.04.2007:  10:00 bis ca. 15:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-low (19. März 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Zeich mal die Sohle!
> 
> MFG



soo...hab ich ma foto macht ne  






ja sorry...hätt ich ma sauber machen können ne


----------



## isah (24. März 2007)

---> http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27570


----------



## koxxrider (24. März 2007)

endlich mal was ausgefallenes:daumen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. März 2007)

jo halt ne monty kopie 

zhonty?


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. März 2007)

Zombie trifft es eher, aber das is ja Geschmackssache...


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2007)

bis auf den knick im oberohr ganz gut.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. März 2007)

würd ihn ma gerne auf 2 rädern sehen.
aber die farbkombi ist geil


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2007)

neuer shop, jedenfalls mir unbekannt leider nur zhi und bisschen tryall http://www.trialparts.lv/


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2007)

http://www.gubike.com/ neuer GU frame, so wies aus sieht gehen die wohl nicht mit dem trend in richtung niedriges tretlager, +60 hat das 26" und vertikale ausfaller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (29. März 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> würd ihn ma gerne auf 2 rädern sehen.
> aber die farbkombi ist geil



guck dir das ZHI video 11 an! da ist das Teil komplett zu sehen
sieht echt sehr geil aus! Mit das schönste 20" was ich so gesehen hab. 

hier hast du das teil nochmal aufgebaut!
http://www.trialparts.lv/original/zhi_zm3_complete.jpg

Bestellen kann man das Teil komplett und recht billig allerdings
ohne Bremsen hier:

www.trialparts.lv finde den Preis echt gut.


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2007)

:d


----------



## roborider (31. März 2007)

Ist der Shop in Litauen?


----------



## Monty98 (31. März 2007)

Lettland


----------



## ringo667 (31. März 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> soo...hab ich ma foto macht ne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kommst denn mit der harten Sohle zurecht?
Ich habe mir die Schuhe auch mal angeschaut, aber die Sohle war mir viel zu steif.


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2007)

Koxx hydroxx

schaut komisch aus, aber mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (1. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> sieht echt sehr geil aus! Mit das schönste 20" was ich so gesehen hab.



Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder! Trialsrider emfiehlt ein 20iger!


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2007)

warum wohl?


----------



## trialsrider (1. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> warum wohl?



 wäre auch ein Grund! Aber NEIN auch wenn mans woanders bestellt,
ich find das Teil echt gut!


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Koxx hydroxx
> 
> schaut komisch aus, aber mal sehen



mmmh zufall das da im Hintergrund ne Cola-Flasche ist? (siehe Cola-Dose)

Hier!


----------



## t-low (1. April 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Wie kommst denn mit der harten Sohle zurecht?
> Ich habe mir die Schuhe auch mal angeschaut, aber die Sohle war mir viel zu steif.



najaa.. müsste vielleicht mal nen marathon damit laufen gehn  die sohle ist echt steif, hoffe sie wird noch was weicher, ansonsten find ich den schuh eigentlich echt gut, knöchelhoch und mit der schnalle für die schnürsenkel...


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> mmmh zufall das da im Hintergrund ne Cola-Flasche ist? (siehe Cola-Dose)
> 
> Hier!



ha der war gut   top   

@martin: dein wort in gottes gehörgang


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. April 2007)

Gibt es die Try All Schuhe nun auch in Kupfer?


----------



## luckygambler (3. April 2007)

hi leute ist vl nciht neu aber ich finde diesen helm toll
http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php/cPath/7_24/products_id/4750
hatte ihn bei uns im laden schon auf und werde ihn mir wohl noch kaufen
im gegensatz zu ohrstöpseln kriegt man bei dem helm noch alles von der umgebung mit


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. April 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hi leute ist vl nciht neu aber ich finde diesen helm toll
> http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php/cPath/7_24/products_id/4750
> hatte ihn bei uns im laden schon auf und werde ihn mir wohl noch kaufen
> im gegensatz zu ohrstöpseln kriegt man bei dem helm noch alles von der umgebung mit



nimm wenn ne normal ebmx schüssel, oder nen mtb helm. die musik lenkt mich zumindest meist ab. aber das musst du wissen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crap (6. April 2007)

Jetzt wo Koxx schon das Hydroformen eingefuehrt hat, ist es vielleicht auch mal an der Zeit, ueber gescheite Software nachzudenken. Bisher sieht das irgendwie nicht nach optimalem Kraftfluss aus, was da so geformt wird.
Sollten sich mal Tosca kaufen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. April 2007)

Neue Parts und Rahmen bei www.czarbike.com


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2007)

bein jan gibs wieder neue teile Echo innenlager (neu!)
tryall lockon griffe
und alle neuen rahmen mit richtigen fotos


----------



## Vermi (11. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bein jan gibs wieder neue teile Echo innenlager (neu!)
> tryall lockon griffe
> und alle neuen rahmen mit richtigen fotos



In irgend einem Thema hast Du dich mal gewaltig über Werbung im Forum aufgeregt (sicher auch mit Recht). Wirst Du vom Göhrig gesponsort?


----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2007)

nein warum? leider nicht...


----------



## isah (11. April 2007)

Der Unterschied ist, Eisbein gehoert Trialmarkt nicht - Herr Krumbiegel ist eben der Besitzer von biketrial-germany. Also wenn Jan hier mit seiner virtuellen Werbetafel rumrennen wuerde, haetten hier einige sicherlich auch schon was gesagt.

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass Herr Krumbiegel so tut als ob er 'ein ganz normales Mitglied' waere.


----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2007)

ich danke martin


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (12. April 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hi leute ist vl nciht neu aber ich finde diesen helm toll
> http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php/cPath/7_24/products_id/4750
> hatte ihn bei uns im laden schon auf und werde ihn mir wohl noch kaufen
> im gegensatz zu ohrstöpseln kriegt man bei dem helm noch alles von der umgebung mit



Na. wie ist der Sound ?  Erzähl mal.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Koxx hydroxx
> 
> schaut komisch aus, aber mal sehen



Freunde der Nacht.... ich hab gehört das Mopped soll nur ca. 500 kosten, also nur der Rahmen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob das stimmt?  
500 wäre ja mal schmale Gage für nen Koxx Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (12. April 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Freunde der Nacht.... ich hab gehört das Mopped soll nur ca. 500 kosten, also nur der Rahmen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob das stimmt?
> 500 wäre ja mal schmale Gage für nen Koxx Rahmen.



   NIEMALS!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. April 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> NIEMALS!



Hab dem Jan Göhrig grad nochmal ne Mail geschrieben. Er meinte der Rahmen soll im Juni kommen. Preis stünde noch nich fest, aber er rechnet so mit 600-700. Na gut, das sind nich ganz 500 aber immerhin nah dran!


----------



## luckygambler (13. April 2007)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Na. wie ist der Sound ?  Erzähl mal.



habe mir jetzt doch nen normalen mtb helm geholt. komplett in schwarz gehalten und nur 20 da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. ich hoffe aber ich werde ihn nie brauchen.
gruss


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. April 2007)

bin mir nicht sicher obs schon gepostet wurde, aber koxx bringt auch ne diskversion vom xtp raus. gar nicht schlecht gelöst!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. April 2007)

hier mal nen komplettes bike.


----------



## curry4king (13. April 2007)

aber leider verKOXXt 
nen flacher Rahmen mit Diskaufnahme der nicht von Koxx ist wäre geil

*sabber*


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (14. April 2007)




----------



## curry4king (14. April 2007)

irgendwer hatte da hunger und hat nen stück abgebissen


----------



## isah (15. April 2007)

Nicht direkt Nu Stuff, aber interessant.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chain-life.html


----------



## luckygambler (15. April 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> aber leider verKOXXt
> nen flacher Rahmen mit Diskaufnahme der nicht von Koxx ist wäre geil
> 
> *sabber*
> ...




kann mir einer ein für allemal erklären was an koxx so schlecht sein soll? ausserdem ist es ein neues model, wer weiss schon ob die schwächen nicht überarbeitet wurden?
gruss chris

ps. wenn wir schon dabei sind, welche marken sind noch schwach? *g*


----------



## curry4king (15. April 2007)

naja hast schon recht vill wird der ja besser
immer diese vorurteile


----------



## Monty98 (15. April 2007)

Hast du dich bei den 263mm Kettenstrebe verschrieben?

Und das Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## dane08 (15. April 2007)

2,0 kg  
wenn du nochmehr sachen wissen willst guck einfach auf tartybikes.co.uk


----------



## isah (15. April 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> kann mir einer ein für allemal erklären was an koxx so schlecht sein soll? ausserdem ist es ein neues model, wer weiss schon ob die schwächen nicht überarbeitet wurden?
> gruss chris
> 
> ps. wenn wir schon dabei sind, welche marken sind noch schwach? *g*



Die schwaeche and Koxx ist die Vermarktung, denn anscheinend machen sie nicht eindeutig klar fuer welchen Einsatzzweck die Raeder da sind. Koxx Rohre sind aussergewoehnlich duenn, und nicht dafuer vorgesehen auf der Strasse gefahren zu werden, und vorallem nicht ueber einen laengeren Zeitraum. Dafuer hat man dann eben einen 8,4-5 kg Bike, dass supersteif ist.

Koxx arbeitet aber anscheinend an dem groessten (Esthtik-)Problem das schlecht-informierte Foren Mitglieder haben, den Dellen. Durch die neue Technik der Rohre sollen die besser halten, gegen schlaege von z.B. Rails. 

Die 6-Monatige Garantie hat schon ihren Grund...


----------



## tommytrialer (16. April 2007)

Das neue Rad vom Giacomo gefahren in BArcelona, in einer sehr selbstbewussten Lackierung. Hat angeblich leichte Geoveränderung im Bereich Kettenstrebe und Tretlager.

Interessant ist das horizontale Ausfallende. Leider hört man aber das sie massive Probleme mit der Kettenspannung haben und sich durch die Krafteinwirkung das Hinterrrad verstellt. 

Ich selbst kenne das Problem hatte ja letztes Jahr schon horizontale Ausfallenden.

Jetzt kann natürlich jeder denken was er will, aber mit dem neuen Hoffmannsystem ist das nicht so.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. April 2007)

Wenns Interessiert das Hydroxx kostet komplett 1999 Euronen 
(www.biketrial-germany.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. April 2007)

und wieso is das problem beim 26" und beim 20" nicht???


----------



## kingpin18 (16. April 2007)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wenns Interessiert das Hydroxx kostet komplett 1999 Euronen
> (www.biketrial-germany.de)



Beim Jan 18** und das XTP Full Disk 21**


----------



## dane08 (16. April 2007)

da will wohl jemand mehr gewinn am hydroxx machn ,bin ja mal gespannt ob der preis noch geändert wird ,denn sonst würde das ja eig jeder beim jan bestelln und nicht bei biketrial-germany.de
naj mir ists egal ich bestells eh beim jan


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> kann mir einer ein für allemal erklären was an koxx so schlecht sein soll? ausserdem ist es ein neues model, wer weiss schon ob die schwächen nicht überarbeitet wurden?
> gruss chris
> 
> ps. wenn wir schon dabei sind, welche marken sind noch schwach? *g*



nungut, ich hab bei jan mal den klopf test gemacht und das war min. genauso dünn wie die alten.


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nungut, ich hab bei jan mal den klopf test gemacht und das war min. genauso dünn wie die alten.



 ALTA!!! ....jetzt mal ehrlich DEIN Klopftest sagt dochmal GARNIX aus!
Es wird sich zeigen, ich denke das die Dinger mehr halten als früher, TRA hat sein Carbon noch nicht kaputt gekriegt und das ist wohl mit das anfälligste, aber er fährt jetzt auch wieder Coust...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. April 2007)

@Eisbein und Trialrider

Im Vergleich zum Koxx dürfte bei euren Köpfen der Klopftest ziemlich schlecht ausfallen...lol


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

aldär hast du irgent ein problem? ich meine nur weil man bei uns dann nichts hört weil sie gefüllt sind mit gehirn, musst du doch net schon wieder rum meckern.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> @Eisbein und Trialrider
> 
> Im Vergleich zum Koxx dürfte bei euren Köpfen der Klopftest ziemlich schlecht ausfallen...lol



xD digg^^....glaub da scheint der dünnste koxxrahmen wie ne panzertür im vergleich^^


----------



## isah (16. April 2007)

(ja, von otn geklaut, passte einfach am besten..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> TRA hat sein Carbon noch nicht kaputt gekriegt und das ist wohl mit das anfälligste, aber er fährt jetzt auch wieder Coust...



sicha,TRA aka KOXX-TEAMFAHRER wird sich a höchstpersönlich bei dir melden, wenn er nen rahmen seines SPONSORS gepresst hat  gibts dich a in naiv?


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> sicha,TRA aka KOXX-TEAMFAHRER wird sich a höchstpersönlich bei dir melden, wenn er nen rahmen seines SPONSORS gepresst hat  gibts dich a in naiv?



lol, wer ist hier der naive wenn man nen normal sterblichen super korrekten nicht asi chemnitz trialer wie TRA für nen Super-star hällt den man nicht im MSN haben kann....und ob dus glaubst oder nicht ER hat MICH geaddet!  
durch öhler...so und jetzt Fresse halten wenn mans net besser weiß!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> lol, wer ist hier der naive wenn man nen normal sterblichen super korrekten nicht asi chemnitz trialer wie TRA für nen Super-star hällt den man nicht im MSN haben kann....und ob dus glaubst oder nicht ER hat MICH geaddet!
> durch öhler...so und jetzt Fresse halten wenn mans net besser weiß!



Jo is kein Ding ...ich kann dich auch adden um dir zu sagen was du fürn Gossenkind bist....wenn ich am TRA seiner Stelle wäre und mir son kleiner Schiss wie du dauernd aufn Sack geht würde ich das vielleicht auch tun oder er macht sich nur mit Öhler über deine schlechten Englischkenntnisse lustig


----------



## KermitB4 (16. April 2007)

Jungs jetzt hört doch mal auf mit dem Kack! Das ist doch jedesmal derselbe dreck. 

Der eine schreibt was, der ander fühlt sich angepisst und schon gehts wieder los, was 
1. keiner lesen will
2. jeder schon kennt.
3. jeden ankotzt
4. und nicht gerade dem Forum gut tut wenn sich immer mehr leute aus dem Forumleben zurückziehen.

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich nicht warum sich da nie mal ein Moderator öffentlich einmischt? Stattdessen werden die "Bösen Posts" gelöscht und dann wir halt im nächsten Thread weiter gefightet.

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo is kein Ding ...ich kann dich auch adden um dir zu sagen was du fürn Gossenkind bist....wenn ich am TRA seiner Stelle wäre und mir son kleiner Schiss wie du dauernd aufn Sack geht würde ich das vielleicht auch tun oder er macht sich nur mit Öhler über deine schlechten Englischkenntnisse lustig



jo du musst ja wissen wie gut ich Englisch kann.... ach whatever...
Im übrigen fänd ichs toll wenn Ihr mich im Icq volllabert statt das hier übers Forum zu machen...schickt mir wenigstens PM's...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> lol, wer ist hier der naive wenn man nen normal sterblichen super korrekten nicht asi chemnitz trialer wie TRA für nen Super-star hällt den man nicht im MSN haben kann....und ob dus glaubst oder nicht ER hat MICH geaddet!
> durch öhler...so und jetzt Fresse halten wenn mans net besser weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (16. April 2007)

Wisst ihr warum ihr ins Forum schaut?

Nicht um euch zu informieren oder sonst was, euch gehts nur darum sich mit anderen leuten zu behängen.

MFG


----------



## dane08 (16. April 2007)

ist ja wie inner grundschuhle hier.
Es sind meistens die selben die sich in die haare kriegen also wenn ihr eure streitsucht nicht in den griff kriegt dann gewöhnt euch zumindest an das nicht in einem thread auszutragen.msn und pm stehen euch ja zur verfügung.
.Dann müssen leute wie ich die weniger agressiv gestimmt sind nicht immer bei eurer agressionsbewältigung die halbe seite runterscrollen um wieder zum lesenswerten teil zu kommen.


----------



## isah (16. April 2007)

Dieses Forum hat einfach einen Stock im A*rsch. Ich ertrage die unendliche Lange weile einfach nicht, man sollte sich Niveau technisch irgendwo in der Mitte treffen und hier alles ein bisschen lockerer gestalten. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das OT Forum bei otn, oder auch T-F. 

Ausserdem geht hier Neuigkeiten technisch auch mal garnichts, so unbedeutende Events wie Buthier's gehen geschwind unter, wenn sie denn ueberhaupt erwaehnt werden.

Ein guter Schritt waere diese doch ordentliche Community organisiert in ein eigenes Forum umziehen zu lassen, weil unterm Strich profitiert hier doch niemand davon das aus vielen anderen Bike-Kategorien auch jemand posten kann. Am Ende wuerde das wohl aber nur die Gemeinde irgendwo in der Mitte teilen... 

Es waere einfach viel uebersichtlicher wenn man fuer alles moegliche nen neuen Thread aufmachen koennte, statt 150-Seiten in den Nu-Stuff Thread zu schreiben. Genauso ein OT Subforum ist hier noetig, viele Leute hier haben sicherlich einiges zu erzaehlen das nicht mit Trial zu tun hat. Der Kochikoch Thread ist da keine Alternative...


----------



## KermitB4 (16. April 2007)

Das hat jetzt hier ja nix mit langeweile zu tun, das sind einfach leute die sich einfach nicht leiden mögen und nur darauf warten, das der "Gegner" was schreibt, über das man dann herfallen kann.

Bei anderen Trialforen ist es auch so, dass nicht das ganze Geschehen in 4 Threads abspielt (New Vid, New Pic, Nu-Stuff, Verkaufe - Thread). Dort darf man irgendwelche neuigkeiten auch mal in einem neuen Thread posten.

MFG


----------



## isah (16. April 2007)

Das war auch eher allgemein als auf das hier bezogen. In anderen Foren hat man allerdings Subforen, in denen seperate Thread's erstellt werden. Alleine das Kreuz-und-Quer-zitieren im New-Vid thread zwingt mich zum aspirin -.- IMHO Eigener Thread --> mehr Kommentare, und darum gehts ja. Irgendwie sind hier auch risen Hemmungen mal zu sagen was mist ist, oder eben auch was gut ist. 

Alleine wie lange ich brauch den New-Pic thread zu finden, da ist mir die Lust schon vergangen was zu posten.






---> http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=28027

Sowas wuerde ich hier gerne hin und wieder mal sehen..


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt hier ja nix mit langeweile zu tun, das sind einfach leute die sich einfach nicht leiden mögen und nur darauf warten, das der "Gegner" was schreibt, über das man dann herfallen kann.
> 
> Bei anderen Trialforen ist es auch so, dass nicht das ganze Geschehen in 4 Threads abspielt (New Vid, New Pic, Nu-Stuff, Verkaufe - Thread). Dort darf man irgendwelche neuigkeiten auch mal in einem neuen Thread posten.
> 
> MFG



ist euch vlt mal aufgefallen das ICH NIE anfange? Der MSC-Trialer schreibt was in die Bike Gallery und ich sag nix, er schreibt was im New vid thread und ich sag NIX...ich schreibe was ZACK ...schon gehts los!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ist euch vlt mal aufgefallen das ICH NIE anfange? Der MSC-Trialer schreibt was in die Bike Gallery und ich sag nix, er schreibt was im New vid thread und ich sag NIX...ich schreibe was ZACK ...schon gehts los!



O man alter .... Warst du früher im Kindergarten immer das hinterlistige Kind was die anderen bei der Lehrerin immer verpetzt hat?...Ich glaub schon


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. April 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Sowas wuerde ich hier gerne hin und wieder mal sehen..



wer will bitte den trialsrider in aktion sehen?

@trialsrider:der unterschied is,dass du nur gülle schreibst,wenn du dich zu wort meldest.nich witzig,sondern einfach dumm und primitiv,sry,aba is so.


----------



## KermitB4 (16. April 2007)

so und jetzt kommt gleich der trialsrider wieder mit einem neuen pädagogisch wertvollen post. Gefolgt von der Chemnitzer Seite.

Also haut in die Tasten Jungs. Gibt alles

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> wer will bitte den trialsrider in aktion sehen?
> 
> @trialsrider:der unterschied is,dass du nur gülle schreibst,wenn du dich zu wort meldest.nich witzig,sondern einfach dumm und primitiv,sry,aba is so.



ein zitat von deinem unsinn hier reicht wohl! wie gesagt addet mich im ICQ oder MSN ihr feigen weicheier und spamt hier net das Forum zu!!!!!!
@MSC-Trialer: ja ich war das miese Kind im Kindergarten, aber dafür hab ich den Kindergarten inzwischen auch verlassen dürfen!
im Gegensatz zu euch...ihr seit immer die bösen die ich verpetze und müsst immer wieder Strafarbeiten machen und zuhause was für die andern Kinder Basteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> @MSC-Trialer: ja ich war das miese Kind im Kindergarten, aber dafür hab ich den Kindergarten inzwischen auch verlassen dürfen!
> im Gegensatz zu euch...ihr seit immer die bösen die ich verpetze und müsst immer wieder Strafarbeiten machen und zuhause was für die andern Kinder Basteln!



Tja wenn dir das die 6 gebrochenen Rippen und der künstliche Darmausgang wert waren dann herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

sags mir über icq feigling!


----------



## dane08 (16. April 2007)

der preis fürs hydroxx auf biketrial-germany wurde jetzt an den vom jan angeglichen


----------



## locdog (16. April 2007)

isah schrieb:


> In anderen Foren hat man allerdings Subforen, in denen seperate Thread's erstellt werden.



http://www.choody.com/forum/
funtzt einwandfrei, das subforum SPRZET (komponenten) hat auch unterforen. wen jemand dumm und nicht dort wo es sein soll schreibt wird ermahnt, nach 3 ermahnungen wird der idiot gebant.
so kommen wir mit der kindergartenkacke klar


----------



## biker ben (17. April 2007)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Interessant ist das horizontale Ausfallende. Leider hört man aber das sie massive Probleme mit der Kettenspannung haben und sich durch die Krafteinwirkung das Hinterrrad verstellt.
> 
> Ich selbst kenne das Problem hatte ja letztes Jahr schon horizontale Ausfallenden.



ist das denn bei den neuen von adamant, echo und zoo auch so?

frage mich auch warum das bei 26" ein prob sein sollte wenns doch bei 20" geht.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. April 2007)

Wenn sich wer fragt warum Benito noch nicht ganz in form ist....


----------



## AcaPulco (17. April 2007)

Ein Bruch verheilt ja auch wirklich nicht so schnell. Wie der schon wieder abgehen will.


----------



## Schevron (17. April 2007)

was für alle die noch kein Auto, aber nen roller haben; hier eine möglichkeit auch mal nen etwas entfernten Spot zu erreichen.
Einfach ne Nabe hinten dran geschweißt:


----------



## curry4king (17. April 2007)

wenn man nen freilauf hat der sich öffnet dann fliegt des irgendwann auseinander :-D

geil is auch wenn das bike dich bei ner bremsung überholt

aber style 1+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (17. April 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> ist das denn bei den neuen von adamant, echo und zoo auch so?
> 
> frage mich auch warum das bei 26" ein prob sein sollte wenns doch bei 20" geht.



das Problem ist das der Raddruchmesser beim 26" größer ist wie beim 20" und somit auch der Abstand zu der Bremse. Somit ist es beim 20" nicht so schlimm wenn das HR sich etwas verzieht, aber beim 26" merkt man das noch mehr. Habe mal eine etwas übertriebene Grafik erstellt. Hier sieht man wenn das Rad sich dann leicht vertsellt hat es beim 26" größeres auswirkungen und die Felge schleift eher an der Bremse.

Das Problem ist nicht ganz so schlimm, jedoch muss man des öfteren die Kette nachspannen. So waren meine/unsere Erfahrungen am 26"


----------



## Fabi (17. April 2007)

Oder kurz gesagt:
Horizontale Ausfallenden sind Unsinn.


----------



## locdog (17. April 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Oder kurz gesagt:
> Horizontale Ausfallenden sind Unsinn.


na na na ! 

das ist die logische vortschrit. man mus es halt ordentlich machen, beim motorad halt es doch auch. wen man aber se billig und primitiev macht ist das so ne sache.
erlich gesagt wundert es mich das das auch bei hoffmann passiert, hatte gedacht das das system halt. vielleicht eine vielzahn passung machen.

in ne woche bau ich mir ein neues bike zusammen das BT 7,0 und bin gespant wie dort das halt. dort ist es sehr soliede gemacht, mahl sehen


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. April 2007)

ist ne geile idee schevron    gefällt mir gut ma schauen ob ich das bei mir ans rennrad auch dran kriege


----------



## triptonight (17. April 2007)

ich hab ja das bt 7.0 light und bei mir hälts wunderbar. gelegentlich muß mal die kette nachspannen. dauert aber keine minute und ist auch nur minimal. beim fahren merke ich es meistens gar nicht. erst wenn ich die kettenspannung mit der hand kontrolliere.


----------



## biker ben (17. April 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> was für alle die noch kein Auto, aber nen roller haben; hier eine möglichkeit auch mal nen etwas entfernten Spot zu erreichen.
> Einfach ne Nabe hinten dran geschweißt:



genau das selbe habe ich mir auch überlegt um das trialbike an ccbike zu befestigen, bin aber noch nciht zum umsetzen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (17. April 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> na na na !
> 
> das ist die logische vortschrit. man mus es halt ordentlich machen, beim motorad halt es doch auch. wen man aber se billig und primitiev macht ist das so ne sache.
> erlich gesagt wundert es mich das das auch bei hoffmann passiert, hatte gedacht das das system halt. vielleicht eine vielzahn passung machen.
> ...




jopp, wie gesagt am neuen rad ist das besser das eks sytsem ist um welten besser wie das horizontale ausfallende


----------



## locdog (17. April 2007)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> jopp, wie gesagt am neuen rad ist das besser das eks sytsem ist um welten besser wie das horizontale ausfallende



und sieht auch geiler aus  
schade nur wegen dem preis sonst wurde ich mir so nen hoffmann kaufen


----------



## isah (24. April 2007)

---> http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/24/sonys-hdr-sr5-hdr-sr7-and-hdr-cx7-1080i-handycams-outed/

Die vom Marko duerfte aber immernoch das beste P/L Verhaeltnis haben.


----------



## koxxrider (24. April 2007)

meine art des transports.


----------



## Eisbein (24. April 2007)

ach süß der rene mit moped


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. April 2007)

Montyzubehör


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. April 2007)

Ribo Schuhe 2007






100


----------



## dane08 (27. April 2007)

wieder mal trialschuhe die mir nicht passen
verdammt ich will kleinere füße


----------



## isah (27. April 2007)

Ich will nochmal die Vans Vegan anpreisen, hab ich jetzt schon 2-3x mit meinen Tioga's gequaelt. Die ueblichen Vans loecher sind viel, viel kleiner und der Grip ist einfach enorm, auch mit nur 5-7 Pins pro Seite.


----------



## konrad (28. April 2007)

hmm,der postmann war da und das hier gelassen:




kommt aber ans straßenfahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (28. April 2007)

Schöönes Ding, nur nicht new stuff   

Krass, kann mich nicht erinnern dass mein Schaft mal soo lang war


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (29. April 2007)

http://www.monty.es/news/index.asp?news_id=511

na toll...wäre so ein schöner Monty doppelSieg gewurden


----------



## trialco (30. April 2007)

Des Hydroxx gibs auch für 1.699,00EUR bei Klick mich  

GreeTz


----------



## AcaPulco (30. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> http://www.monty.es/news/index.asp?news_id=511
> 
> na toll...wäre so ein schöner Monty doppelSieg gewurden



Weiß wer, warum?


----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2007)

> Dani Comas suffers from a brake of the scaphoid bone in one of his hands and he is to be out of the competition between 2 or 3 months.


eindeutig?


----------



## AcaPulco (30. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> eindeutig?



warte... Nein! Warum hat er sie sich gebrochen? -.-


----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2007)

warscheinlich beim trial passiert. das wäre so meine vermutung


----------



## kingpin18 (30. April 2007)

New Marco Hoesel Frame


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. April 2007)

Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (30. April 2007)

gibts schon irgendwelche geo daten dazu?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. April 2007)

Son geiles Teil hat sich der Marco verdient   Die Ausfallenden sehn bloß bißl sehr filigran aus aber mal sehn.


----------



## sebi-online88 (30. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Son geiles Teil hat sich der Marco verdient   Die Ausfallenden sehn bloß bißl sehr filigran aus aber mal sehn.



Ist doch das XTP fulldisc... Die Ausfaller werden halten.


----------



## dane08 (1. Mai 2007)

hat jemand schon die geodaten vom xtp disk short?
oder sinds die gleichen wie vom normalen xtp 
von der hösel replika gibts ja warscheinlich noch nix
allmälich rückt das geplante neue rad schon immer näher und die entscheidung fällt mir echt schwer


----------



## Schevron (2. Mai 2007)

krass. ich hätte nicht gedacht das koxx den marko weiter sponsort ohne wettkämpfe.

mit comas is echt krass. grade der mittelhandknochen den er sich gebrochen hat heißt richtig schlecht und neigt auch zu spätschäden wenn man nicht vorsichtig ist.


----------



## Monty98 (2. Mai 2007)

Syntace Lenker jetzt mit 31,8mm Klemmung und 700mm Breite, ca. 270g

(Carbon Version ist natürlich wesentlich leichter...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (2. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon die geodaten vom xtp disk short?
> oder sinds die gleichen wie vom normalen xtp
> von der hösel replika gibts ja warscheinlich noch nix
> allmälich rückt das geplante neue rad schon immer näher und die entscheidung fällt mir echt schwer



Die Geo ist gleich wie beim XTP HS 33!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (2. Mai 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Syntace Lenker jetzt mit 31,8mm Klemmung und 700mm Breite, ca. 270g
> 
> (Carbon Version ist natürlich wesentlich leichter...)



Carbon Version 172g...


----------



## Schevron (2. Mai 2007)

hi, hier wie versprochen mal bilder von den Hope Carbonhebeln in montiertem Zustand:


----------



## konrad (2. Mai 2007)

so zerwichst,wie der rest des hebels schon aussieht,wird das carbonplattchen kein langes leben haben...


----------



## Schevron (3. Mai 2007)

die kratzer aufm ausgleichsbehälter kommen vom auf den kopf stellen. wenn ich was am rad mach leg ichs auf den lenker und das HR.
hab neulich den lenker und die bremsen bißl verstellt und nu liegen sie bei der aktion auf dem boden auf. seit dem ich das weiß mach ichs nimmer, aber die kratzer an der vorderkante sind halt nu schon drin.

abgesehen davon sind die dinger recht massiv


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Mai 2007)

Monty hat uns gehört^^

die Beule is raus! 





-> Monty has modified the prototype that Dani Comas is developing as the future 2008 221Ti model. The main diference is that the curve behind the drive bearings is now more sweet and the frame looks like more flat than before. The stem has a little windows in bith sides just below the cap and is a polished 2007 model, but we don't know if the measures have changed or not. The rear disk is in aluminium and special for wet races. This rotor won´t be installed in the serial bikes.

jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Magura 4Punkt aufnahme!

könnte man sowas hier   
 da zurnot hinmachen lassen? von irgendnem Aluschweiser der sich damit auskennt? hält das oder gibts ne alternative?







->Kenny Belaey must to be proud with his own Hope monotrial disc brake. This brakes have been made specially for him in an elegant gold colour and his name printed on the cover of the bomb. The exclusive component of this brake is the carbon fiber lever with the brand logo printed on the front. A luxurious brake for one of the best riders in the world.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Mai 2007)




----------



## AxLpAc (6. Mai 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


>



der hat leider keine möglichkeit der spureinstellung und meiner meinung nach zu schwer --> n schaltwerk is also 100mal besser als der spanner!


----------



## robs (6. Mai 2007)

Aber billig


----------



## dane08 (6. Mai 2007)

Ich find das veränderte monty sieht immernoch höchst merkwürdig aus aber schonmal besser als das kamel davor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. Mai 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> der hat leider keine möglichkeit der spureinstellung und meiner meinung nach zu schwer --> n schaltwerk is also 100mal besser als der spanner!



Dominik Raab fährt den und ist sehr zufrieden... (er testet ihn schon länger...)


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Mai 2007)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Dominik Raab fährt den und ist sehr zufrieden... (er testet ihn schon länger...)



ok, ich kann nur meine subjektive meinung mitteilen, die ich mir in den 30min im bikeshop bilden konnte!


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Mai 2007)

ich hab das ding an ner repapratur verbaut. der is nicht der leichteste, aber spannt wie die hölle.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2007)

mein new stuff fürs bike.


----------



## alien1976 (8. Mai 2007)

Schön und gut aber wie überträgst du das Drehmoment ohne Innenverzahnung?


----------



## AxLpAc (8. Mai 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Schön und gut aber wie überträgst du das Drehmoment ohne Innenverzahnung?



is für die kurbel


----------



## sebi-online88 (8. Mai 2007)

Der Vincent fährt nun fullrimbrake  
















Leichtbau läßt grüßen...


----------



## Eisbein (8. Mai 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Schön und gut aber wie überträgst du das Drehmoment ohne Innenverzahnung?



qwird einfach an den spider gemacht. mit 4 schrauben.


----------



## Jim Space (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo





das neue Heft, auf der verlinkten seite ein bisschen nach unten und auf das cover klicken

entschuldigung, ist fÃ¼r 2â¬ (1,45â¬ Porto+0,65â¬ Heft) bei mir erhÃ¤ltlich, einfach pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. Mai 2007)

ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von MTB´s aber das sieht geil aus


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von MTB´s aber das sieht geil aus



24 zoll kommt wirklich fett...


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Mai 2007)

Auch geil:


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. Mai 2007)

sieht richtig geil aus


----------



## AcaPulco (9. Mai 2007)

Das orange schwarze da oben ist doch ein Hoffmann der neusten Sorte, wenn ich nicht irre, oder?

Ist am Hoesel irgendwas anders als am normal XTP? Wieder nen abgeänderten Radstand?


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Mai 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Das orange schwarze da oben ist doch ein Hoffmann der neusten Sorte, wenn ich nicht irre, oder?
> 
> Ist am Hoesel irgendwas anders als am normal XTP? Wieder nen abgeänderten Radstand?



Nein ist genau gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Das orange schwarze da oben ist doch ein Hoffmann der neusten Sorte, wenn ich nicht irre, oder?



ist richtig, also ich habs auf der i-net seite von Hoffmann gefuden.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Mai 2007)

Jim Space schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist cool geworden sepp   !

Gruß moppel_kopp


----------



## Dominik (9. Mai 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> der hat leider keine möglichkeit der spureinstellung und meiner meinung nach zu schwer --> n schaltwerk is also 100mal besser als der spanner!



nimm eine flex und habe 10 sekunden zeit... dann sieht dir spanner so wie auf dem bild aus... ist besser wie ein schaltwerk, da du bei misslungenen sidehop versuchen nicht so leicht darauf landest... dein schaltauge wird es dir danken!

greetz,
dominik


----------



## AxLpAc (9. Mai 2007)

Dominik schrieb:


> nimm eine flex und habe 10 sekunden zeit... dann sieht dir spanner so wie auf dem bild aus... ist besser wie ein schaltwerk, da du bei misslungenen sidehop versuchen nicht so leicht darauf landest... dein schaltauge wird es dir danken!
> 
> greetz,
> dominik



was genau hast du da geflext? die bilder sind mächtig klein!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Mai 2007)

hey leutz,

mal ne frage...hat wer nen paar bilder und daten vom 07er kot ms2?
finde leider nirgends was...danke!

Jan


----------



## Dominik (10. Mai 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> was genau hast du da geflext? die bilder sind mächtig klein!



Beim schaltwerk hast du ja immer so eine kleine schraube, wo du die kettenspannung ein wenig einstellen kannst... beim shimano-singlespeed spanner is da keine schraube, sondern einfach ein kleines aluplättchen... wenn du das wegflext liegt der spanner fein am rahmen an... die kabelbinder sind nur da, damit er nicht dauernd gegen den rahmen schlägt... ich mag son klappern nicht besonders beim fahren...


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Mai 2007)

fulldisc in zukunft am mtb bei koxx???


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2007)

1. bild ist echt dermaßen zum aufregen. 
1. die klamotten so ein ultra enges oberteil und ne abgeranzte jeans aus den 80ern und dann 2. die haben auch noch nie was von kettenspanner gehört oder warum fahren die immer noch mit schaltwerk?


----------



## isah (12. Mai 2007)

*hust* ich fahr auch mit so nem oberteil.. gibt nichts besseres. Bei mir hoerts dann bei Kermits hosen auf...


----------



## florianwagner (12. Mai 2007)

isah schrieb:


> *hust* ich fahr auch mit so nem oberteil.. gibt nichts besseres. Bei mir hoerts dann bei Kermits hosen auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Mai 2007)

ich hab auch ein schaltwerk als kettenspanner. spannt echt super, also nicht künstlich aufregen ;-)


----------



## BTBIKE (13. Mai 2007)

Monty stock 2008 prototype


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Mai 2007)

mmh auch n Schaltwerk... is horizontalausfallende seit neuestem wieder uncool?

Farbe is bisschen geschmackssache aber immerhin gibt es die möglichkeit ne HS33 hinten zu fahrn


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein schaltwerk als kettenspanner. spannt echt super, also nicht künstlich aufregen ;-)



ich bin das auch ne zeitlang gefahren, aber ich kann nicht vertshen warum man rahmen baut die total auf leichtbau sind und dann das gepaarte gewicht durch nen schaltwerk wieder verscwendet. da könnte vincent dicherlich noch besser (und noch hässlicher) fahren....


----------



## trialsrider (13. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich bin das auch ne zeitlang gefahren, aber ich kann nicht vertshen warum man rahmen baut die total auf leichtbau sind und dann das gepaarte gewicht durch nen schaltwerk wieder verscwendet. da könnte vincent dicherlich noch besser (und noch hässlicher) fahren....



1. Hast du das Try All schaltwerk mal gesehen? sieht nicht so aus als wäre das viel schwerer als ein Kettenspanner.
2. Scheinen die Koxx Schnellspanner ja net so der brüller zu sein und gehen wahrscheinlich leichter kaput als ein titan schaltwerk.
3. Fährt der Vincent abgöttisch geil und bestimmt nicht hässlich, schon klar das er bei höhen von 140cm nicht mehr so sauber über kanten rutscht wie Mücke.

 Und NEIN eisbein ich übe nicht grundsätzlich kritik an all deinen Posts!


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> 1. Hast du das Try All schaltwerk mal gesehen? sieht nicht so aus als wäre das viel schwerer als ein Kettenspanner.
> 2. Scheinen die Koxx Schnellspanner ja net so der brüller zu sein und gehen wahrscheinlich leichter kaput als ein titan schaltwerk.
> 3. Fährt der Vincent abgöttisch geil und bestimmt nicht hässlich, schon klar das er bei höhen von 140cm nicht mehr so sauber über kanten rutscht wie Mücke.
> 
> Und NEIN eisbein ich übe nicht grundsätzlich kritik an all deinen Posts!



okay mag sein aber was ist denn mit horz. drop outs? oder 74kingz spanner oder carbon spanner,.... alles best. 100g leichter. oder was wiegt das 300 euro schaltwerk???


----------



## trialsrider (13. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> okay mag sein aber was ist denn mit horz. drop outs? oder 74kingz spanner oder carbon spanner,.... alles best. 100g leichter. oder was wiegt das 300 euro schaltwerk???



163gr! (ja kettenspanner sind leichter wäre auch peinlich wenn nicht)


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (13. Mai 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> mmh auch n Schaltwerk... is horizontalausfallende seit neuestem wieder uncool?
> 
> Farbe is bisschen geschmackssache aber immerhin gibt es die möglichkeit ne HS33 hinten zu fahrn



Soweit ich weis ist im Biketrial das Schaltwerk noch pflicht....


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2007)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis ist im Biketrial das Schaltwerk noch pflicht....



ist nicht seit diesem jahr SS erlaubt? mir wahr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (13. Mai 2007)

ich glaube er meint BIU


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (13. Mai 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint BIU




jopp ich mein BIU 

Bei BIU muss es dran sein
Bei UCI braucht man es nicht mehr


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2007)

bischen komisch der typ....


----------



## Trialside (13. Mai 2007)

Die Perspektive im unteren Bild ist toll...mit dem Tal im Hintergrund.


----------



## trail-kob (14. Mai 2007)

sieht aus wie PeterParker mit seinem schwarzen Spidermankostüm...

auch der Gesichtsausdruck...


----------



## curry4king (15. Mai 2007)

LOL is doch nen VITZ von echobike 

der alte:





*Robuster und verstärkter Kettenstrebenschutz mit Klettverschluss. Passt sich durch die asymetrische Form sehr gut der Kettenstrebe an. Anti-Rutsch Gitter auf der Rückseite verhindert das Verdrehen.*


der neue




 
*Robuster und verstärkter Kettenstrebenschutz mit Klettverschluss. Passt sich durch die asymetrische Form sehr gut der Kettenstrebe an. Anti-Rutsch Gitter auf der Rückseite verhindert das Verdrehen.*


Nur das der Velo 7 kostet und der VIZ 11ich schmeiß mich wech lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (15. Mai 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> LOL is doch nen VITZ von echobike
> 
> der alte:
> 
> ...



V!Z hat aber nix mit echo bike zu tun!  (wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## curry4king (15. Mai 2007)

ja des is schon kla aber ich mein wer den kauft is selber schuld


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Mai 2007)

Kenny nun auch auf dem neuen Monty Prototype unterwegs


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Mai 2007)

sachen gibts^^


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Mai 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Kenny nun auch auf dem neuen Monty Prototype unterwegs



*einen artikel schenk*


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> *einen artikel schenk*



was will uns der dichter damit sagen???

hast du jetzt ein problem damit, dass er das "ist" vergessen hat..?


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. Mai 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> was will uns der dichter damit sagen???
> 
> hast du jetzt ein problem damit, dass er das "ist" vergessen hat..?



Das frage ich mich auch gerade... Will hier wieder einer den Wilden spielen?


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Mai 2007)

KO-Bikes


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Mai 2007)

sehen ja geil aus die rahmen auch wenn ich kein 20 bike fahre aber finde die richtig hübsch


----------



## -saiko- (17. Mai 2007)

Jo echt schade das es NOCH kein 26" gibt.. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (17. Mai 2007)

na ich würde mal sagen GU2


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Mai 2007)

Der Rahmen is einfach mal voll hässlich :kotz: ..... voll die Mischmaschkopie.
und ein übelster Klumpen dazu

Naja, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

find den ok


----------



## ecols (18. Mai 2007)

Hat da der Deng ein paar Typhoons und Hifis zu lange unbeaufsichtigt allein gelassen? dann kommen solche Mutanten dabei raus!


----------



## trialsrider (18. Mai 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Hat da der Deng ein paar Typhoons und Hifis zu lange unbeaufsichtigt allein gelassen? dann kommen solche Mutanten dabei raus!



 meinst du die hatten........s.e.x.?


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Mai 2007)

uuuuuuhh die ferkel?!

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Mai 2007)

Tartybikes is umgezogen - wieder ein Trialerparadies

















jetzt fehlt nur noch sone werkstatt wie der Göhrig hat....


----------



## Hiro (19. Mai 2007)

Marco Hösel ist *Vater*   

Ein Trialer mehr


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Mai 2007)

Quizzz frage...... Was ist das ? bzw wessen Arm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Mai 2007)

Normalerweise würde ich sagen das das der Arm von nem kleinen Hooligan ist aber wird wohl eher der vom Hermance sein


----------



## jockie (23. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Quizzz frage...... Was ist das ? bzw wessen Arm...


Den Schuhen nach ein Emo...und das Innenraumplastik sieht nach Toyota aus.


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich sagen das das der Arm von nem kleinen Hooligan ist aber wird wohl eher der vom Hermance sein



Da haste recht ist der Arm vom Vincent Hermance aka Supermance.


----------



## jockie (23. Mai 2007)

Aber wenn man in den letzten Videos aufgepasst hat, ist sein rechter Unterarm ja auch schon angemalt...mit schwarzen Flammen, die bis knapp in den Handschuh hineinreichen.


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Aber wenn man in den letzten Videos aufgepasst hat, ist sein rechter Unterarm ja auch schon angemalt...mit schwarzen Flammen, die bis knapp in den Handschuh hineinreichen.



das ist glaub ich einer von den cousts brüdern das was du meinst...ich glaub gilles.


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Mai 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Aber wenn man in den letzten Videos aufgepasst hat, ist sein rechter Unterarm ja auch schon angemalt...mit schwarzen Flammen, die bis knapp in den Handschuh hineinreichen.



 
Welches vid soll das den sein? Der einzige der mir einfällt der flammen hat ist der Gilles Coustellier und Chester Bennington.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (23. Mai 2007)

Aaah, ok. Dann mein Fehler. War seitlich etwas von hinten in 'ner Szene bei 'nem Koxx-Days-Video.


----------



## locdog (23. Mai 2007)

?


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2007)

ich weis nicht, hatten wir das neue monty 26" (prototyp) schon. wenn nicht: foto
und was kenny darüber meint.


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Mai 2007)

Vorbau VIZ 150mm 25° (31.8mm) weiß  + schwarz 







VIZ HR-Nabe 26" starr (32 Loch) Gewinde 


alles wie immer bei Göhrig


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Mai 2007)

Tretlager Ko-Bikes ISIS 68/73-127,5mm

allerdings relativ schwer finde ich... Gewicht 354gr (inkl. Schrauben)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Mai 2007)

http://www.antbike.com


----------



## locdog (31. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> http://www.antbike.com



das sind stinck normale MIELEC rahmen


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Juni 2007)

Dani Comas...


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Juni 2007)

New Booster for 20"/26"   40g


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (1. Juni 2007)

Hi 

hab das hier gefunden .. für manche alt oder neu?
die farbe ist geil
ein 20 zoll aus Hochfestem Titan und Alu gemisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Juni 2007)

weiss...Czar

sieht gut aus...

den Rahmen in 20"  oder n Hoffmann 20" IBS/Exc wäre was fürn 16.


----------



## dane08 (1. Juni 2007)

würd mir ja jetzt gerne nen hoffmann bestellen aber ich krieg keine antwort auf meine mail.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Juni 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> weiss...Czar
> 
> sieht gut aus...
> 
> den Rahmen in 20"  oder n Hoffmann 20" IBS/Exc wäre was fürn 16.



juuhuuu endlich ist der neue Czar da


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Juni 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> würd mir ja jetzt gerne nen hoffmann bestellen aber ich krieg keine antwort auf meine mail.



so gehts mir auch...

wollt mich auch mal über preis usw. informieren und dann ziemlich sicher ein bestellen  mit wunschgeo  und IBS einfach ein Traumrahmen...


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juni 2007)

http://yesspro.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=32
ist mir grade so überden weg gelaufen...


----------



## Fars (2. Juni 2007)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab das hier gefunden .. für manche alt oder neu?
> die farbe ist geil
> ein 20 zoll aus Hochfestem Titan und Alu gemisch



Die gabs schon als ich mit trial angefangen hab Da gibts auch mehrere farbenvarianten.


----------



## Schevron (3. Juni 2007)

für alle die den Lorenz Hoffmann erreichen wollen und auf die eMail keine Antwort erhalten hier die Tel. Nummer: einfach ein paar mal nachmittags versuchen. wenn grad viele leute im laden sind schafft er es net immer ans telefon. also auch lange klingeln lassen, oder dann auf den AB sprechen.

06222/75244


----------



## V!RUS (3. Juni 2007)

Kennt jemand schon die?

Hab ich gerade bei eBay das erste Mal gesehen. Sorry wenn alt.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juni 2007)

Endlich ist es raus ein Traum von einem Frame   













Geo:

Wheelbase: 1098mm
Rear chainstays: 380mm
BB: +45mm
Head angle: 71°5
Aluminium 7005
Weight' frame: 1Kg720

Ich frag mich nur ob das CNC teil hält am Tretlager.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Juni 2007)

lecko pfanni               ist das ein geiler rahmen nur die farbe ist ein wenig mhhh naja egal


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2007)

die farbe ist das einzigst geile am rahmen... kann der geo nischt abgewinnen...


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Juni 2007)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es raus ein Traum von einem Frame
> 
> Geo:
> 
> ...



Das Yoke am Tretlager hält auf jeden Fall ne ganze weile selbst wenn du beim Sidehop immer aufsetzen tust. Das Hoffmann ist sogarr etwas dünner und hält auch...


----------



## alien1976 (5. Juni 2007)

Geiler Rahmen nur ******** Schmale Hr Achsbreite wegens der Horizontalen Ausfallenden. Ansonsten bestimmt bombensteif. Und 1,75kg ist ja auch der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (5. Juni 2007)

mmhhh.. 116 mm oder 135 mm? Oder wieso schmal?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. Juni 2007)

neuer try-all rockring


----------



## alien1976 (5. Juni 2007)

isah schrieb:


> mmhhh.. 116 mm oder 135 mm? Oder wieso schmal?



Genau das meinen ich. Die Nabe und deren Flansche werden ja zwangsläufig auch schmaler und des geht auf Losten der Seitensteifigkeit des Laufrades.


----------



## kingpin18 (5. Juni 2007)

Das Coustellier V2 kost 799 doch keine 1000


----------



## locdog (5. Juni 2007)

ich mein das das teil mit ne 135mm SS nabe fahrt von koxx fahrt die noch nicht zu haben ist.

aber das CNC yoke wird brechen wie nix, habe mir sagen lasen das es das gleiche ist wie bei ZONA ZENITH nur halt mit lochern und beim zenith bricht das sehr oft http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crackmediumro7.jpg


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. Juni 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Genau das meinen ich. Die Nabe und deren Flansche werden ja zwangsläufig auch schmaler und des geht auf Losten der Seitensteifigkeit des Laufrades.



falsch! wenn du z.b. ne echostarrnabe 116 nimmst mit schraubritzel ist der flanschabstand größer als bei ner 6 oder 8fach 135er nabe.


----------



## locdog (5. Juni 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> falsch! wenn du z.b. ne echostarrnabe 116 nimmst mit schraubritzel ist der flanschabstand größer als bei ner 6 oder 8fach 135er nabe.



aber nicht bei einer BT06 nabe


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. Juni 2007)

von der hab ich auch nicht gesprochen...


----------



## alien1976 (6. Juni 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> falsch! wenn du z.b. ne echostarrnabe 116 nimmst mit schraubritzel ist der flanschabstand größer als bei ner 6 oder 8fach 135er nabe.



Ich mein ja auch nicht ne normalo Freilaufnabe sondern Die Echo 06Hr Nabe mit nem Flanschabstand von 90mm. Wobei zusätzlich die Flansche sehr nahe an der Hr Aufhängung sind für wenig Achsbelastung(Durchbiegung)

Generell ist besser die Flansche so weit wie möglich an die Ausfallenden heranzubringen.

Wie groß wäre denn der Flanschabstand bei ner Echo Starrnabe 116???????


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Juni 2007)

die echonabe ist aber so gut wie ausverkauft.

hier mal nen bild im aufgebauten zustand!






und hier nochmal nen paar preise: 
Coust v2: 
2099  HS 33 
2149  louise 
2188  Hope

Hydroxx: (ende juni)
1949  HS 33 
1999  louise 
2038  Hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (6. Juni 2007)

Coustellier V2 

Wer gern schaltung fährt hat auch beim neuen Coust die Möglichkeit.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Coustellier V2
> 
> Wer gern schaltung fährt hat auch beim neuen Coust die Möglichkeit.



Hat Koxx fein von BT geklaut


----------



## AcaPulco (6. Juni 2007)

Besser gut kopiert, als schlecht neu erfunden!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Juni 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Besser gut kopiert, als schlecht neu erfunden!



Besser selber gedacht als nachgemacht müsste das heisen ! Und schlecht kopiert is es sowieso.


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Juni 2007)

Wesley Belaey hat jetzt ein Trialshop  

http://www.trialsolution.be/


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juni 2007)

die haben das von bt abgekupfert und sind dabei gleich auf die idee mit der farbe gekommen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (6. Juni 2007)

dann macht aber 116mm keinen sinn oder? oder gibts ne 20er nabe mit mehr als einem ritzel?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (7. Juni 2007)

ne warscheinlich sowas wie die 135mm echonabe ;-)

muss ma net verstehn


----------



## voytec (7. Juni 2007)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=99359


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (7. Juni 2007)

Ich bete dafür, dass der erste Rahmen auf den Markt kommt...


----------



## roborider (7. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Wesley Belaey hat jetzt ein Trialshop
> 
> http://www.trialsolution.be/



Belgien ist doch in der EU. Muss man da Zoll bezahlen,w enn man was bestellt? Weil 852 für ein komplettes Pitbull ist sehr günstig !! Auch wenn man es selber zusammenbauen muss...


----------



## Icke84 (7. Juni 2007)

ne ich denke da muss man kein zoll zahlen.


----------



## Monty98 (7. Juni 2007)

roborider schrieb:


> Belgien ist doch in der EU. Muss man da Zoll bezahlen,w enn man was bestellt? Weil 852 für ein *komplettes *Pitbull ist sehr günstig !! Auch wenn man es selber zusammenbauen muss...



eher nicht komplett:


Without
- Frame
- Brake booster
- Disc brake
- Tires
- Tubes
- Chain tensioner for 26" stock bike


----------



## voytec (7. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Wesley Belaey hat jetzt ein Trialshop
> 
> http://www.trialsolution.be/





ich will nicht meckern ..aber ist da was billiger als bei uns ?(trialmarkt.de , monty-bikes.de) 
ich habe nur paar sachen angeschaut ... und gleich aufgegeben 

btw. geile kit verkaufen die da o_0 "ohne alles" ?


----------



## curry4king (7. Juni 2007)

bei manchen shops is die mehrwertsteuer noch net druff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (9. Juni 2007)

Singel Speed CNC Nabe Starr

version normal, Prix : 159 â¬
version disque, Prix : 189 â¬








mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> neuer try-all rockring



Das gute StÃ¼ck soll 43â¬ kosten und 29g schwer sein.


----------



## alien1976 (11. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Singel Speed CNC Nabe Starr
> 
> version normal, Prix : 159 
> version disque, Prix : 189 
> ...


Die Nabe siht sehr gut aus ähnlich der Breiten Echo.

Was hat die denn fürn Flanschabstand Achsbreite und Gewicht???


----------



## V!RUS (11. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Das gute StÃ¼ck soll 43â¬ kosten



Ein klein bisschen unverschÃ¤mt, aber das sind wir ja gewohnt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Rockring
> Das gute StÃ¼ck soll 43â¬ kosten und 29g schwer sein.



    Das ist nach einter Woche sowas von im Arsch...


----------



## curry4king (11. Juni 2007)

das soll ja nachgeben is sozusagen eine dose die man sich an die kurbel macht...


----------



## V!RUS (12. Juni 2007)

Echo Bremsen

Na endlich mal vernünftige Preise.


----------



## dane08 (12. Juni 2007)

gehen die kolben bei der eg gleichzeitig vor und zurück?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (12. Juni 2007)

Das ist echt krass! Bei www.biketrial.ch gibts die gleiche Bremse komplett mit Klammern und Belägen, für 167 ...


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juni 2007)

Trial-JÃ¼ngling schrieb:


> Das ist echt krass! Bei www.biketrial.ch gibts die gleiche Bremse komplett mit Klammern und BelÃ¤gen, fÃ¼r 167â¬ ...



aber ohne 19% MwSt


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Juni 2007)

Neue PROMODELS 26"+XTP 26"


mechanische Scheibenbremse... und keine TryAll Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (15. Juni 2007)

die scheibe sieht "voll panne" aus


----------



## koxxrider (15. Juni 2007)

für ,,Koxx verhältnisse´´ aber preise die ok sind:

http://www.peppl.com/TRIAL/bikes/all


----------



## isah (15. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## luckygambler (15. Juni 2007)

das ist doch ein test wie lange man brauch umd die deutsche flagge zu finden!


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Juni 2007)

nicht mehr soganz nu-stuff... aber mal wieder n neus bild






sieht irgendwie richtig komisch aus... besonders der Hinterbau


----------



## Monty98 (16. Juni 2007)

Ach du meine Güte is das hässlich...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Juni 2007)

dat sind keine neuen promodels, sondern einfach die rahmen restposten mit etwas günstigeren teilen versehen. so als biek 2.wahl. deswegen ja auch "B". so seh ich das


----------



## Fabi (16. Juni 2007)

Buckelfips


----------



## koxxrider (16. Juni 2007)

ich finds super geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. Juni 2007)

ich auch


----------



## roborider (17. Juni 2007)

Sieht aus, wie ein schleimiger Popel, der waagerecht aus der Nase hängt. Aber gut.


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. Juni 2007)

gewöhnungsbedürftig wie eine neue Geschlechtsverkehrspartnerin, aber genau so reizvoll!


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Juni 2007)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> gewöhnungsbedürftig wie eine neue Geschlechtsverkehrspartnerin, aber genau so reizvoll!



eine mit buckel und krassem hohlkreuz zugleich.. sehr reizvoll!!


----------



## sensiminded (17. Juni 2007)

hat was von quasimodo  
finde es nur zum :kotz:


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juni 2007)

neues Czar aufgebaut.
geo ist an diesem modell gemessen 1080mm 385mm +32mm mit ner hifi gabel
is natürlich die kurze variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (18. Juni 2007)

wow ....sehr schön


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. Juni 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> neues Czar aufgebaut.
> geo ist an diesem modell gemessen 1080mm 385mm +32mm mit ner hifi gabel
> is natürlich die kurze variante



     Ich schmelze dahin


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Juni 2007)

ja und wo liegt jetzt der unterschied zu nem zb zoo?
also vom aussehehn her?

is ja mitlerweile eig alles das gleiche.....

deng...s wird langweilig... s alte czar war schöner...


----------



## trialsrider (18. Juni 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> ja und wo liegt jetzt der unterschied zu nem zb zoo?
> also vom aussehehn her?
> 
> is ja mitlerweile eig alles das gleiche.....
> ...



watt du wieder redest! aber du fährst ja auchn hässliches monty!  

das CZAR ist jawohl der Hammer!!!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Juni 2007)

jedem das seine ...

meins is eigenständig un was besonderes.....


----------



## curry4king (19. Juni 2007)

er meinte doch natürlich das der Rahmen einfach nur anders is weil da nen paar ringe am steuerrohr sind 

*DuckundWeCH*

monty is nisch hässlich (20") <-- sehen wenigstens nicht genauso aus wie alle anderen 20" rahmen is doch blos immer ein bisschen cnc schnickschnack mehr drann!! Des is dann auch der Unterschied zwischen den anderen Firmen und da hat Monty wenigstens ihren eigenen Style


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2007)

http://www.raleigh.co.uk/bikedetails.aspx?ID=65 
schaut ganz intressant aus.


----------



## luckygambler (22. Juni 2007)

klar erinnert mich stark an mein pitbull! wann kommen eigendlich die neuen zoo! rahmen raus? bin schon gespannt wie die rocken...


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Juni 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> klar erinnert mich stark an mein pitbull! wann kommen eigendlich die neuen zoo! rahmen raus? bin schon gespannt wie die rocken...



die 07er sind schon da... (www.trialmarkt.de) und falls du noch neuere meinst die wirds wohl erst im herbst geben oktober oda so


----------



## luckygambler (22. Juni 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> die 07er sind schon da... (www.trialmarkt.de) und falls du noch neuere meinst die wirds wohl erst im herbst geben oktober oda so



ja meine die 08er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juni 2007)

auch nich wirklich nu-stuff aber es is nunmal die wahrheit







und das is krank...


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juni 2007)

ich glaub ich sollte mir mal langsam die mühe machen und so einen durchschnittlichen trialrahmen in CAD zu erstellen und mal ne FEM analyse zu machen. dann könnte ich euch sagen welche stellen ihr noch ausm rahmen ausfräsen könnt...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> auch nich wirklich nu-stuff aber es is nunmal die wahrheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist echt am limit. Wenn die wirklich konsequent Gewicht sparen wollten würden sie aber gerade Rohre benützen und nicht all das gebogene Zeug


----------



## curry4king (24. Juni 2007)

ich find den hinterbau so kacke und der erste hugel da ab dann gehts


----------



## koxxrider (24. Juni 2007)

ich finde es soo geil....ich würde den rahmen gerne fahren


----------



## luckygambler (24. Juni 2007)

zwar kein trial aber trotzdem recht neu.
www.bmx-scooter.de 
die teile eignen sich wohl gut zum flatlanden. wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann so ab 300 aufwärts. also garnicht so teuer


----------



## TiiiTime (25. Juni 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> neues Czar aufgebaut.
> geo ist an diesem modell gemessen 1080mm 385mm +32mm mit ner hifi gabel
> is natürlich die kurze variante



Kann man das Bike auch heiraten in irgendeinem Land? Denn...ICH LIEBE ES!


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Juni 2007)

neue ECHO-Teile bei Tartybikes... denke dann bald auch beim Göhrig










ECHO Disc HR Nabe





"ECHO" Mg Pedale


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> Kann man das Bike auch heiraten in irgendeinem Land? Denn...ICH LIEBE ES!



jo bestimmt in der USA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiiTime (28. Juni 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jo bestimmt in der USA



oh dann muss ich schleunigst in die USA und 2 rockRINGE kaufen ;D
geiles bike...muss ich schon sagen..!'


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juni 2007)

Dani COmas...


----------



## koxxrider (30. Juni 2007)

soo schön


----------



## dane08 (30. Juni 2007)

der 20er prototyp sieht ja inzwischen echt gut aus
ist das tretlager höher als beim 2007er? sieht irgendwie so aus wenn man ne linie miitm malprogramm von schraube zu schraube zieht


----------



## Vermi (2. Juli 2007)

biketrial-germany.de hat die Preise bei den RB Teilen runtergesetzt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Juli 2007)

RESULTS: Spanish Championship. FINAL (07-02-2007)

Dani Comas schon wieder am trialen!?!

btw: muss man die punkteverteilung kapiern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (2. Juli 2007)

das ist so wie jede Regionalmeisterschaft auch....

es gab 4 Läufe pro Laufsieg 20 Punkte. Und Dani Comas hat wohl einen Lauf gewonnen und dann nicht mehr teilgenommen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Juli 2007)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> das ist so wie jede Regionalmeisterschaft auch....
> 
> es gab 4 Läufe pro Laufsieg 20 Punkte. Und Dani Comas hat wohl einen Lauf gewonnen und dann nicht mehr teilgenommen.



mmh klingt logisch  hätte mich auch schwer gewundert wenn der schon wieder richtig trialen kann... aber den bildern nach wirds ja langsam wieder


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Juli 2007)

noch viel krasser ist die tatsache *Jorge Gali* auf der Liste zu sehen...


----------



## konrad (8. Juli 2007)

die geheimnissvollen slick.try-all reifen gibts jetzt beim jan


----------



## isah (8. Juli 2007)

fuer ... was?


----------



## konrad (8. Juli 2007)

city-trial...is doch klar!


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Juli 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> die geheimnissvollen slick.try-all reifen gibts jetzt beim jan



sehr hüsches Teil! 

aber leider hamm se nich an die kleinen 20"er gedacht

100g ersparnis  wäre fürs VR mal ne überlegung wert wenn se irgendwann mal noch auf die Idee kommen sowas für die 20"er zumachen

...wenn nich werd ich aus nem alten TryAll mal sowas ähnliches basteln^^


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Juli 2007)

Wieso sollte man fürn nen abgefahrenen Reifen auch noch Geld bezahlen


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Juli 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man fÃ¼rn nen abgefahrenen Reifen auch noch Geld bezahlen



leichtbau^^


hier noch ein etwas stark Ã¼berteuerter Kettenspanner wie ich finde (trotz CNC)







19â¬

hier noch ein paar BIlder von nem andern Czar20" aufbebaut observed...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Juli 2007)

OMG die Spanner  Man nehme die normalen Spanner und ne Bohrmaschine. So kann man die Teile sogar noch leichter machen, siehe Montyspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

620g Reifen... Viel spass beim Reifen flicken. Dem Trau ich nicht übern weg, erst recht nicht für hinten.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Juli 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> 620g Reifen... Viel spass beim Reifen flicken. Dem Trau ich nicht übern weg, erst recht nicht für hinten.



andi fährt ultrasuperleicht XC reifen vorne mit downhill schläuchen. taugt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juli 2007)

So ein Downhill Schlauch wiegt doch auch seine 300g. Kommt doch dann aufs gleiche raus wie ein normaler Reifen mit normalem Schlauch bzw leichtem Schlauch.
Auf wieviel kommt er denn insgesammt Reifen + Schlauch?


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juli 2007)

so....

jetzt gibts auch noch die trialmarkt pullis...







und die neuen Czar-Rahmen...


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Juli 2007)

Vincent Hermance ist Europameister 2007


----------



## Monty98 (9. Juli 2007)

bin schon gespannt auf die Echo-Scheibenbremse


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Juli 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> So ein Downhill Schlauch wiegt doch auch seine 300g. Kommt doch dann aufs gleiche raus wie ein normaler Reifen mit normalem Schlauch bzw leichtem Schlauch.
> Auf wieviel kommt er denn insgesammt Reifen + Schlauch?



beim schlauch kannst halt maximal 100g einsparen weil unter 200g ist meiner meinung nach nix. beim reifen wesentlich mehr. mich überrascht die funktion. der andi ist ja mittlerweile auch kein leichtgewicht mehr seid er eine so gut kochende freundin hat.. ja, als er gestern getippt hat hab ich sofort an den wimmeretz denken müssen. während ich mit meinem 750g fat albert vorne platten fahr, is er mit seinem conti 400g superlight speedking sogar mit wenig druck gut dran. vorne ist halt was anderes wie hinten. vorne hast nur kurze schlagquetscher. try all. tubeless?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juli 2007)

Ja wenn der Andi Vorne nen 400g Reifen hat dann haste recht. Dann ist es selbst mit nem 300g DH Schlauch leichter.
Probier ich vielleicht mal aus.

Ich fahr nen ca 600-700g VR reifen mit nem 120g Schlauch.


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. Juli 2007)

Benito nun auch auf dem XTP fulldisc unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (10. Juli 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Benito nun auch auf dem XTP fulldisc unterwegs...



Aber nur weil es zurzeit keine HS 33 rahmen mehr gibt und er sein letzen zerschrottet hat


----------



## isah (10. Juli 2007)

Hoert sich verdaechtig an, benito ros kommt nicht an nen xtp (!) mit hs33 aufnahme?


----------



## Schevron (10. Juli 2007)

nuja. XTP net, aber das Hydroxx hat HS33 Aufnahmen.
mussa halt des fahren =)


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Juli 2007)

der ärmste! *schnief*


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Juli 2007)

während der Benito probleme mit seinem rahmen hat, gehts beim
dani comas... langsam wieder los


----------



## insane (12. Juli 2007)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> Aber nur weil es zurzeit keine HS 33 rahmen mehr gibt und er sein letzen zerschrottet hat



Ach der Arme, er muss ein Fulldisc fahren... naja, wenn er es nicht mehr braucht, biete ich mich an ihn von seinem Leiden zu erlösen, er kann es jederzeit in meine Obhut geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (12. Juli 2007)

neuer reifen beim jan

Michelin X´trem






hat ja vielleicht schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. Juli 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> neuer reifen beim jan
> 
> Michelin X´trem
> 
> ...



Noch nihc mit dem neuen, aber wenn die Gummi Mischung so wie beim alten Reifen ist, dann is das nich so der Hit! Ich fahr meinen knallroten Wildgripper nun schon seit 2 Jahren, der nutzt sich nich ab, das is prima; aber dafür is der Grip bei Nässe gleich 0, und der "Bounce" is auch nich so geil. Aber er is derbe stabil!!! Und sieht schick aus.. auch die graue Mischung find ich trés chique...


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2007)

das ist wohl ziemlich genau der alte, und wo ist der reifen bitte stabil? bei mir sind nach nem halben jahr max. die fäden der karkasse gerissen wie nüscht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2007)

Jap hast recht: Durchschlagschutz:Nicht vorhanden
                     Grip:Gibt Besseres
                     Haltbarkeit:Siehe den obrigen Beitrag


Ich hab ihn einen Monat gefahren,dann hab ich mir den Minion geholt,und was soll ich sagen:Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.Der Minion hat so in etwa eine doppelt so dicke Karkasse wie der Wildgripper.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (13. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab beim WIldgripper erst selten nen Durchschlag gehabt! Also entweder hab ich viel Luftdruck, oder ich fahr nich richtig  
Aber die Karkasse is echt sehr dünn, aber dafür is der Reifen ziemlich leicht im Vergleich zu Maxxis und Try All, ich glaub bis zu 200 Gramm weniger!! Das is nicht ohne.. muss man sich eben überlegen was man lieber will. Ich rüste aber auch bald mal auf den Try All Sticky um, der soll ja nen besseren "Bounce" haben


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Juli 2007)

hast du de hinten drauf gehabt Rubelnaldo?
Die meisten fahren so von 0,8 bis 1,5 Bar rum.


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juli 2007)

der dicke hot s gehört aufs vr. der beste tippreifen der welt


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juli 2007)

Tra mach ne dvd


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Juli 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> hast du de hinten drauf gehabt Rubelnaldo?
> Die meisten fahren so von 0,8 bis 1,5 Bar rum.



Yo, vorne und hinten. Vorn in 2,2 Breite und hinten in 2,5!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Juli 2007)

jo die neueste storry...

http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=12204

was will in dieser text sagen???

GEILES WORTSPIEL...

sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (18. Juli 2007)

Wer hat diesen Bericht wohl geschrieben,ist der BDR eine Tochterfirma von Bikes in Motion?


----------



## V!RUS (18. Juli 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> jo die neueste storry...
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=12204
> 
> ...



  Alles Mafia!! Morgen Doping.


----------



## locdog (18. Juli 2007)

ein ganz klein bischien wie bei uns


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Juli 2007)

tja, leider gibt es menschen, die auf Grund ihres übermäßigem und falschen ergeizes nicht mehr in der Lage sind eine Situation objektiv und fair zu beurteilen und beschreiben. Deswegen an dieser Stelle mein herzliches Beileid an den Autor, und herzlichen Glückwunsch an Sebo,.


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Juli 2007)

es gibt nun die Sapin Speichen beim Göhrig auch mit Bildchen und offiziell zu kaufn...

und noch die pedale hier


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2007)

irgentein geiler russen rahmen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2007)

entlich mal was getraut, sowas mag ich


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Juli 2007)

Neue Ribo-Schuhe bei TartyBikes

fand die alten aber schöner...


----------



## C00L_MAN (25. Juli 2007)

und da ist komplettes bike
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=36700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Juli 2007)

This is the bike I rode with in Poland, the feeling of this bike is great. Feels realy nice and stiff. The geometry is 1085mm and a 390mm wheelbase... I hear people say, why such a long wheelbase? But honestly this is the best for sidehops and the bike feels more stable as well.


Also the handlebar is really innovative, the raise, the wheight, the looks... very interesting. The colour is my own choise, it is painted in white with gold effect. The series wont have my website that big on the maintube. Very soon Monty will show up with their ultra light but still strong as hell forks. And why I don't have the Hope disk brake on the rear of this bike? Because it was raining in Poland, I didn't want to take the risk because disk brake is the worst in the wet and of course we all know the possibility of rain in september in Fort William is huge, so I choise the rim brake again to feel more comfortable. Although for shows and so on I use the Hope disk brake at the rear because it is way more smoother. Stay tuned


----------



## koxxrider (26. Juli 2007)

ich glaub ich bin verliebt ...meins kommt samstag 












der kettenspanner sieht interessant aus


----------



## AxLpAc (26. Juli 2007)




----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin verliebt ...meins kommt samstag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schick schick. darf man fragen wie lange/kurz es wird?


----------



## Icke84 (26. Juli 2007)

das doch die neue echonabe die gleich den kettenspanner mit dran hat, also son point spanner nur wie der 74kingz  kann man sich auf der echo seite angucken.


----------



## koxxrider (26. Juli 2007)

@eisbein...es wird 1075 lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. Juli 2007)

eigentlich is es doch eine unverschämtheit,mit dem neuen kettenspanner.manche trialer geben dafür ihren gehirnschmalz und muskelkraft um die zu bauen und Deng klaut die idee und verkauft es für ein schweine geld...


----------



## biker ben (27. Juli 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> eigentlich is es doch eine unverschämtheit,mit dem neuen kettenspanner.manche trialer geben dafür ihren gehirnschmalz und muskelkraft um die zu bauen und Deng klaut die idee und verkauft es für ein schweine geld...



na klar ist es das aber es war doch schon immer so das die die am dreistesten sind das meiste geld machen.
ist halt leider so eine angewohnnheit der menschheit über vieles zu meckern, aber dann nicht wirklich was dagegen zu tun.
aber was soll man da auch einzelner machen, denkt man sich jetzt, aber macht keiner den ersten schritt, so gewinnen halt weiter die eh schon so großen.
geister dünnfluss bei stark erhöhtem alkoholpegel, aber es ist doch so.
echt schade.

aber trotz alledem wird jeder selfmade kettenspanner immer noch was ganz besonderes sein und wahrscheinlich auch qualitativ besser sein!


----------



## elhefe (27. Juli 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> ...na klar ist es das aber es war doch schon immer so das die die am dreistesten sind das meiste geld machen.
> ist halt leider so eine angewohnnheit der menschheit über vieles zu meckern, aber dann nicht wirklich was dagegen zu tun.
> aber was soll man da auch einzelner machen, denkt man sich jetzt, aber macht keiner den ersten schritt, so gewinnen halt weiter die eh schon so großen....



Junge, hast Du das aus dem Handbuch für den kleinen Linksextremisten  



biker ben schrieb:


> geister dünnfluss bei stark erhöhtem alkoholpegel, aber es ist doch so.
> echt schade.



Na gut, mit dieser Entschuldigung werde ich das Ablassen abgedroschener Phrasen mal gelten lassen


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> eigentlich is es doch eine unverschämtheit,mit dem neuen kettenspanner.manche trialer geben dafür ihren gehirnschmalz und muskelkraft um die zu bauen und Deng klaut die idee und verkauft es für ein schweine geld...



den muss ja keiner kaufen und wie man deng kennt wird der so schlecht kopiert sein das man den nicht nutzen kann...


----------



## locdog (27. Juli 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> This is the bike I rode with in Poland, the feeling of this bike is great. Feels realy nice and stiff. The geometry is 1085mm and a 390mm wheelbase... I hear people say, why such a long wheelbase? But honestly this is the best for sidehops and the bike feels more stable as well.
> 
> 
> Also the handlebar is really innovative, the raise, the wheight, the looks... very interesting. The colour is my own choise, it is painted in white with gold effect. The series wont have my website that big on the maintube. Very soon Monty will show up with their ultra light but still strong as hell forks. And why I don't have the Hope disk brake on the rear of this bike? Because it was raining in Poland, I didn't want to take the risk because disk brake is the worst in the wet and of course we all know the possibility of rain in september in Fort William is huge, so I choise the rim brake again to feel more comfortable. Although for shows and so on I use the Hope disk brake at the rear because it is way more smoother. Stay tuned



es wahr hier in polen staub trocken am dem tag, aber tag zufor hat es geragnet das stimmt. aber was soll er auch sagen


----------



## koxxrider (27. Juli 2007)

ich find diesen kettenspanner mega gut


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Juli 2007)

bei meinen streifzügen durch inet habe ich das hier ma gefunden.
http://biketrial.pl/nauka.html
Ist zwar auf polnisch  aber man kann sich ja trotzdem die technik von den verschiedenden tricks anschauen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. Juli 2007)

wow...sieht sehr hilfreich aus


----------



## plazermen (29. Juli 2007)

Falls Du was nicht weiBt, CremeDeLaCreme kann ich Dir gern ubersetzen ;p


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. Juli 2007)

plazermen schrieb:


> Falls Du was nicht weiBt, CremeDeLaCreme kann ich Dir gern ubersetzen ;p



danke (= 
aber die vid sind zum teil so gut gemacht das man dafuer keine worte braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. August 2007)

da der Nu-Stuff Thread shcon auf die 2.Seite gerutscht ist...

Rear-RIm/Disc Brake


und nochn wheightcalculator


----------



## dane08 (4. August 2007)

hat eig jemand schon erfahrungen mit der neuen echo hs 33 gemacht? hab mir überlegt mir die beiden bremskolben zu kaufen.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. August 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> da der Nu-Stuff Thread shcon auf die 2.Seite gerutscht ist...
> 
> Rear-RIm/Disc Brake




Sehr geiles Ding, aber so new ist das gar nicht. 

Das ist nur ein weiterer Versuch das Rad neu zu erfinden.

Das Foto habe ich schon ein paar Jahre auf meinem  Rechner rumliegen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. August 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Ding, aber so new ist das gar nicht.
> 
> Das ist nur ein weiterer Versuch das Rad neu zu erfinden.
> 
> Das Foto habe ich schon ein paar Jahre auf meinem  Rechner rumliegen.



jetzt wo du das so sagst... das bild müsste ich auch irgendwo auf meinem rechner habn!


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2007)

ansich schon eine gute idee, bloß leider viel zuschwer


----------



## Monty98 (5. August 2007)

http://www.yesspro.com/


----------



## roborider (5. August 2007)

1015mm Radstand .... ih


----------



## Monty98 (5. August 2007)

sicher nicht sehr modern...dafür 1600g


----------



## TiiiTime (5. August 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin verliebt ...meins kommt samstag
> der kettenspanner sieht interessant aus




ICH WILL DAS AUCH HABEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (5. August 2007)

kann man kaufen


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2007)

schaut euch mal die spanner an, unter products. auf der yess seite
aber wie ich finde ne sehr gute geo zum spass haben.


----------



## konrad (5. August 2007)

an sowas hab ich auch schon mal gedacht,aber leider fliegt man ja da beim trialn öfter drauf,deswegen ist die lösung mit dem kettenspanner am innenlager wohl unbrauchbar...


----------



## TiiiTime (5. August 2007)

die is nich nur unbrauchbar..die ist ja kompletter schwachsinn...jedenfalls solang das rädchen tiefer liegt als der bashguard. Da bin ich mit der Technik von dem 74Kingz eigentlich ganz zufrieden muss ich sagen...da macht nichts geräusche, die kette ist straff...was will man mehr.


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

Ich hab doch tatsächlich noch Herstellergewichtsangaben der SKF-Innenlager gefunden:

BXC (300er/450er/600er) mit M15x1 Kurbelschraube:

-alle drei Ausführungen mit 113mm Achsbreite = *285g*, mit 118mm = *298g*

BFR (nur 600er und 300er) mit M12x1 Schraube und entsprechend dickerer Achse:

-113mm jeweils *335g*, 118mm jeweils *350g*, 128mm jeweils *382g*


hier nochmal ein paar Infos: klock

Wobei die BXC Versionen bereits geräumige Achsen haben, nur wer bisher alles kaputt gemacht hat, sollte zu den BFR greifen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. August 2007)

31*180 Turns - Kenny Belay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. August 2007)

Hier was neuse oder altes


----------



## TiiiTime (7. August 2007)

ganz schön flach die bude...!!!


----------



## tommytrialer (7. August 2007)

Infos hier 

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/Mundial2007noticiesrepublicachecaE.html


----------



## curry4king (7. August 2007)

Cola steigt um auf PET


----------



## Schevron (7. August 2007)

Stealth. damit der punktrichter einen so gut sieht =)


----------



## KermitB4 (7. August 2007)

Also die Farbkombination ist geil, da gibts mal nix

MFG


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (7. August 2007)

hehe

Mit dem Bike wird man nicht mehr vom feindlichen Radar entdeckt, 
weil mich das Design an das hier erinnert:


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. August 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Also die Farbkombination ist geil, da gibts mal nix



ja die is Top... erinnert mich n bisschen an Lego der Rahmen


----------



## dane08 (7. August 2007)

irgendjemand ne ahnung wie viel das wiegt? sieht ja so aus als wären rahmen gabel und vorbau aus plastik (meint der mit "plastic" carbon? oder ham die nen anderen kunststoff ?)


----------



## Schevron (7. August 2007)

kunststoff nur das man das design sieht. der wird denk ich schon aus alu sein falls er in serie geht.

is ja nur ein promomodell quasie designstudie


btw: Lego war übrigens auch mein erster gedanke. und dann der oben erwähnte Stealth look. Also wenn der Rahmen in matt schwarz mit USAF aufdruck rauskommt is es echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiiTime (8. August 2007)

muss man ja aufpassen dass nich pacman vorbeikommt und es weg schnappt...! die kettenlage sieht irgendwie interessant aus...!


----------



## florianwagner (8. August 2007)

brühwarm...


----------



## isah (8. August 2007)

Hat mein rennrad auch  

(15 Euro, heute auf'm Troedelmarkt..)


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. August 2007)




----------



## KAMIkazerider (10. August 2007)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


>


----------



## Monty98 (10. August 2007)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


>



sieht recht klein aus 

nein...einfach göttlich

Laut Monty-Seite solln die neuen Bikes (od. zumindest das 26"er) *Kamel* heißen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. August 2007)

hier mehr...

trialkeller...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. August 2007)

jo wobei der radstand nach meiner messung zum 07er net wirklich anders is...

eher der steuerkopfwinkel... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3928195&postcount=7211


----------



## TiiiTime (10. August 2007)

das erste monty das nich nach monty ausschaut...drum gefällts mir auch! suuuuper!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (10. August 2007)

infos


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. August 2007)

OMG ein Militarylook im Trial...das hat uns gerade noch gefehlt  Das sieht echt mal sowas von Schei$$e aus. Ach ja, und noch ein Try all/Montyfreilaufnachbau. Nach dem Motto "Jeder darf mal sein Name draufschreiben es bleibt sowieso der gleiche Schrott"  Ich bemitleide die armen  Taiwankinder die mit gekonntem Pinselstrich jede einzelne Nabe im Camolook anstreichen müssen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. August 2007)

ich würd ma sagen das der un der monty ziehmlich der gleiche sind


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. August 2007)

Ich muss echt sagen die Camo-Aufmachung find ich gar nicht soo hÃ¤sslig
Und ja,vom ÃuÃeren her ist das 100%ig der Monty,kostet der auch"nur" 40â¬?


----------



## isah (12. August 2007)

> 26" 1300g, 1065 30 380 72 116
> 20" 1150g, 1000 55 363 72



Aufgeregt?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. August 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Aufgeregt?



ooh ja!!!

*hust* Mg 1,7g/cm³

der 20" Rahmen = Monty Kamel + 4Punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. August 2007)

@ isah
zu was gehört dein zitat?

könnt mich da jemand aufklären?


----------



## koxxrider (12. August 2007)

wow....hammer geil


----------



## KermitB4 (12. August 2007)

Ich hab auch kein Plan, Sebo.

Schätze mal auf einen neuen rahmen der rauskommt.

MFG


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. August 2007)

aber des sind gewichte die eig net sein könn


----------



## Monty98 (12. August 2007)

die Bilder kann man glaub ich nur sehn wenn man bei trials-forum.co.uk angemeldet is...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. August 2007)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=103278&mode=threaded

ich denk aber net das des alles stimmt...entweder s gewicht stimmt net...oder s bricht schneller als des xtp2 ;-)


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. August 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> oder s bricht schneller als des xtp2 ;-)


so siehts aus!


Dichte 2,7 (alu) = 2000g XY-Rahmen
DIchte 1,0 = 740g
Dichte 1,7 (mg) = 1,3kg


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. August 2007)

Den Rahmen würde ich auch kein Vertrauen schenken . Ich mein die haben noch net mal ein Gusset am Steuerkopf und das Magnesium butterweich ist dürfte wohl auch jedem klar sein.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. August 2007)

ich würde den rahmen ausprobieren. hat genau was ich suche...disk fürs HR und ein ausfallende zum spannen.


----------



## -saiko- (13. August 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> ich würde den rahmen ausprobieren. hat genau was ich suche...disk fürs HR und ein ausfallende zum spannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. August 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Den Rahmen würde ich auch kein Vertrauen schenken . Ich mein die haben noch net mal ein Gusset am Steuerkopf und das Magnesium butterweich ist dürfte wohl auch jedem klar sein.



Magnesium ist nicht weich sondern spröde
Bei gleichem Gewicht ist Magnesium wesentlich steifer als Stahl. Würde man ein 1,7kg Magnesium Rahmen bauen wäre der super steif, würde aber sehr leicht zerkratzen und bei harten Schlägen eher brechen als zu zerbeulen
http://www.link-export.biz/technik/Steifigkeit.pdf

Also ich trau den Dingern nicht.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. August 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Magnesium ist nicht weich sondern spröde
> Bei gleichem Gewicht ist Magnesium wesentlich steifer als Stahl. Würde man ein 1,7kg Magnesium Rahmen bauen wäre der super steif, würde aber sehr leicht zerkratzen und bei harten Schlägen eher brechen als zu zerbeulen
> http://www.link-export.biz/technik/Steifigkeit.pdf
> 
> Also ich trau den Dingern nicht.



http://www.uniterra.de/rutherford/ele012.htm siehe Eigenschaften 

Ist mir auch klar das die bei dem Rahmen eine Magnesiumlegierung verwenden werden die andere Eigenschaften aufweist aber in der Reinform ist es weich


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. August 2007)

mal wieder n Deng Lenker in allen Farben...

und noch ne Koxx Summer Short Hose


----------



## kingpin18 (13. August 2007)

Kann mir mal einer erklären den unterschied zwichen Koxx Summer Short und Koxx Short die sehen ja gleich aus nur das die Summer 45 kostet und die Short 65 muss man das verstehen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. August 2007)

nein


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. August 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären den unterschied zwichen Koxx Summer Short und Koxx Short die sehen ja gleich aus nur das die Summer 45 kostet und die Short 65 muss man das verstehen.



ich denk das die dünner is...


----------



## Trialside (14. August 2007)

Die Hose ist kürzer, wodurch man etwa 20cm besten und teuersten Stoff *hust**räusper* auf jeder Seite spart


----------



## curry4king (14. August 2007)

warscheinlich hat koxx die Kinder gewechselt da wird alles billiger


----------



## elhefe (14. August 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> warscheinlich hat koxx die Kinder gewechselt da wird alles billiger




Von chinesisch auf indisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (14. August 2007)




----------



## Trialside (15. August 2007)

So könnte man das natürlich auch sehen


----------



## 2ndUser (17. August 2007)

die nähte sind teurer als der stoff 
das mit den kindern ist auch nen punkt

hat jemand ne idee? ich suche eine neue hr26" felge weniger als 650gr und nicht über 32mm breit. 

thx Collapse


----------



## cmd (17. August 2007)

hat jemand ne idee? ich suche eine neue hr26" felge weniger als 650gr und nicht über 32mm breit. 

thx Collapse[/QUOTE]

Wenn dir 28mm reichen,
dann nimm ne Mavic 721,
die wiegt 590g und ist sehr stabil.


----------



## C00L_MAN (17. August 2007)

@2ndUser 
oder Spank
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=51821


----------



## 2ndUser (17. August 2007)

schade eigentlich ist die mavic iss bissl dünn sonnst super, 
die spank klingt schon sehr geil nur die frage obs bei der ne 
felgenbremse sein darf oder nicht, selbst Spank schreibt dazu nichts.

mfg Collapse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. August 2007)

Sie ist problemlos mit Felgenbremsen fahrbar


----------



## 2ndUser (19. August 2007)

naja wenn se nicht auf felgenbremse ausgelegt ist würd ich sie auch nicht mit fahren auch wenns geht zumindest nicht zu trial fahren. 
ich würge drauf warten das was pssiert...
trotzrm danke für die tipps.
hat noch jemad nen vorschlag?


----------



## isah (20. August 2007)

Was'n mit otn los?


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. August 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Was'n mit otn los?



würd mich auch mal interessiern...


is der Krahnstöver atm im Urlaub? der antwortet nich und rechnung kommt auch keine...


----------



## Sherco (20. August 2007)

> is der Krahnstöver atm im Urlaub? der antwortet nich und rechnung kommt auch keine...




bei mir auch nicht


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. August 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> is der Krahnstöver atm im Urlaub? der antwortet nich und rechnung kommt auch keine...



hatte ihn letzte Woche noch am Telefon...müsste aber auch nächste Woche auf der Eurobike sein


----------



## digo (21. August 2007)

Bionic Rahmen von den selben Hersteller als ZHI, nur halb so teuer (150Euro)...

WB:1075
BB: +30
CS: 380
2000g

Beim Interesse PM


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. August 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> würd mich auch mal interessiern...
> 
> 
> is der Krahnstöver atm im Urlaub? der antwortet nich und rechnung kommt auch keine...




als ob er es hier gelesen hätte^^

heute kam die Rechnung!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. August 2007)

bei uns auch ....


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. August 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> als ob er es hier gelesen hätte^^
> 
> heute kam die Rechnung!


 

bei uns auch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. August 2007)

Trial!!!!

im MTB Rider Magazin ist ein gesplittetes Foto vom Öhler wie er leech mässig auf ner Kette fährt und daneben die aktion wo leechi boy auf ein wäscheleinengeländer? springt. EINE GANZE SEITE TRIAL! (seite 19)


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. August 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Trial!!!!
> 
> im MTB Rider Magazin ist ein gesplittetes Foto vom Öhler wie er leech mässig auf ner Kette fährt und daneben die aktion wo leechi boy auf ein wäscheleinengeländer? springt. EINE GANZE SEITE TRIAL! (seite 19)



hab ich auch heute morgen in der schule gelesen  ach und da kommt ja jetzt einen neue dvd von ryan raus wo auch öhler vorkommen soll ...
ach lohnt sich die zeitschrift zu kaufen ist die Jubiläums Zeitschrift 10 Jahre MTB Magazin


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. August 2007)

> frame only: 1600/$2185  wtf.. most expensive frame ever!
> complete bike starting at 3200/$4370 for the full hs33 version
> 
> available in septembre



*hust* aber dafür kauf ich mir lieber zwei "normale" Bikes


----------



## dane08 (29. August 2007)

um welchen rahmen gehts?


----------



## Levelboss (29. August 2007)

Koxx Boxx


----------



## C00L_MAN (29. August 2007)

gibt koxx auch die Feile und die Metallsäge dazu


----------



## Bison Ratte (29. August 2007)

Wenn ihr auf der Koxx seite bei den Ergebnissen von diesem Frankreich cup guggt da steht dann irgendwann giacomo coustellier platz 2 aber dahinter steht V2 évolution gibts jez etwa schon wieder nen noch neueres als das V2?

http://koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&s...r=1&pager2=1&otype=world&id=HDDB46d2a12a963ed


----------



## Eisbein (2. September 2007)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=31068


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. September 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=31068


Wow! Das Teil hat was...

....vor allem die Farbe erinnert mich an irgendwelches Material, was Rommel damals nach Afrika mitgenommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (2. September 2007)

fettes teil!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. September 2007)

find das teil ehrlich gesagt ziemlich hässlich.
aber über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten... 
aber der kettenspanner sieht irgendwie geil aus so ein 74kingz fake...


----------



## isah (2. September 2007)

Bis auf das Gusset vorne Top. Was aehnliches waere das Vario Styx.


----------



## TiiiTime (2. September 2007)

die farbe erinnert an verdautes von vorgestern oder so!?
wie schon mein vorredner, ÜBER GESCHMACK LÄSST SICH STREITEN!


----------



## KermitB4 (2. September 2007)

Kommt gut beim Naturtrialen, die Farbe.

Ja wo hab ichs denn hingelegt? Hat jemand mein bike gesehen???

MFG


----------



## isah (2. September 2007)

@ kermit






http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=422317#post422317


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. September 2007)

isah schrieb:


> @ kermit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KermitB4 (2. September 2007)

@ isah, was soll daran neu sein? Das ist doch das ganz normale standard atomz ?

MFG


----------



## isah (3. September 2007)

Hab's noch nie aus der Perspektive gesehen


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. September 2007)

hier ein kleines Vid über den Endorfin Trialrahmen. Der Trialer kommt erst etwa ab mitte des Beitrags...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297492


----------



## TiiiTime (4. September 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


>



gibts auch nen schickes bild von der seite? ist der name echt AKT? 

edit: ok habs gefunden  .... sehr geiles teil....carbon spacer? wie porno! ^^


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. September 2007)

http://www.atomz.fr/pages/gamme.html


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. September 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> hier ein kleines Vid über den Endorfin Trialrahmen. Der Trialer kommt erst etwa ab mitte des Beitrags...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297492



der rahmen gefällt mir von der form nicht soooo gut Irgendwie nachgemacht von dem alten CZAR, aber die ausfallenden sehen GEIL aus!!!


----------



## konrad (5. September 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> hier ein kleines Vid über den Endorfin Trialrahmen. Der Trialer kommt erst etwa ab mitte des Beitrags...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297492




also ich find den rahmen vom aussehn her super.gibts dazu schon ein paar geo-daten?preis?


----------



## voytec (5. September 2007)

mehr darüber  ist hier zu lesen http://www.biketrial-spain.com/principalE.htm


----------



## trialsrider (7. September 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> hab ich auch heute morgen in der schule gelesen  ach und da kommt ja jetzt einen neue dvd von ryan raus wo auch öhler vorkommen soll ...
> ach lohnt sich die zeitschrift zu kaufen ist die Jubiläums Zeitschrift 10 Jahre MTB Magazin



durfte da mal rein gucken die DVD wird sich definitv lohnen zu kaufen!
allein was der öhler da raushaut ist so derb smooth! ...
glaub bei youtube hat er mal was upgeloadet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. September 2007)

das monty ist einfach geil.
geiles teil ey.
nur die felgen könnten  schwarz oder weiß sein, aber wegen so kleinigkeiten.....tsse egal.


----------



## Benzman22 (10. September 2007)

Der Preis für den Endorfin Rahmen steht noch nicht fest da sich der rahmen noch in der endwicklung befindet. Zur geo kann ich aber schon bischen was sagen: 1080/1100  380  +30 ca. 1900gr.  auf der Eurobike war nur ein prototyp zu sehen der endgültige rahmen wird im detail leichte veränderungen haben.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (10. September 2007)

Benzman22 schrieb:


> Der Preis für den Endorfin Rahmen steht noch nicht fest da sich der rahmen noch in der endwicklung befindet. Zur geo kann ich aber schon bischen was sagen: 1080/1100  380  +30 ca. 1900gr.  auf der Eurobike war nur ein prototyp zu sehen der endgültige rahmen wird im detail leichte veränderungen haben.



Der Prototyp gefällt mir recht gut. Gibt es bei dem auch die Möglichkeit die Kette zu spannen *ohne* die Kettenstrebenlänge zu verstellen ?


----------



## jockie (10. September 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Der Prototyp gefällt mir recht gut. Gibt es bei dem auch die Möglichkeit die Kette zu spannen *ohne* die Kettenstrebenlänge zu verstellen ?


Halflink-Kette und dann die Gliederzahl soweit anpassen, dass du nur minimalst nachstellen musst. Ansonsten halt vertikale Ausfallenden und Kettenspanner ;-)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. September 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Halflink-Kette und dann die Gliederzahl soweit anpassen, dass du nur minimalst nachstellen musst. Ansonsten halt vertikale Ausfallenden und Kettenspanner ;-)



1. Die Frage war auf den Endorfin rahmen bezogen
2. Die möglichkeiten um eine Kette zu spannen sind mir bekannt
3. in Zukunft genau lesen was und wen es gefragt wird.
4. ..... vor dem posten, lesen


----------



## jockie (11. September 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> 1. Die Frage war auf den Endorfin rahmen bezogen
> 2. Die möglichkeiten um eine Kette zu spannen sind mir bekannt
> 3. in Zukunft genau lesen was und wen es gefragt wird.
> 4. ..... vor dem posten, lesen



*1.* Weiß ich...mein Beitrag auch.
*2.* Wieso dann die Frage?
*3.* In Zukunft genauer formulieren?! Du fragst mit Bezug auf den Prototyp, ob es da möglich ist. Es wurden Bilder und Videos davon gepostet und da sieht man keinerlei Aufnahme für 'nen Kettenspanner à la vertikale Ausfallenden und man sieht jawohl auch auf den ersten Blick, dass in die "Ausfallenden" noch Exzenterscheiben reinkommen...und auch ein Exzenter verändert die Kettenstrebenlänge. Somit war mein Post nur'n Hinweis, wie man die KS-Längenänderung minimieren kann. Ansonsten kann man natürlich noch einen Kettenspanner nach dem Konzept des 74kingz zwischen Nabe und Ausfallende klemmen. Wenn deine Frage darauf abzielt, ob der finale Rahmen diese und jene Möglichkeit haben wird, ist dein Satzbau falsch und du somit nicht in der Position Sprüche wie _3./4._ zu klopfen.
Weiterhin: Wenn du ein Forum für 'ne Privatveranstaltung hälst, dann solltest du vielleicht nur noch die Funktionalität PN davon benutzen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. September 2007)

Grünschnabel..die Frage war nicht an *DICH* gerichtet.

(kann mal jemand den spaßvogel löschen? )


----------



## AxLpAc (12. September 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> *3.* In Zukunft genauer formulieren?! Du fragst mit Bezug auf den Prototyp, ob es da möglich ist. Es wurden Bilder und Videos davon gepostet und da sieht man keinerlei Aufnahme für 'nen Kettenspanner à la vertikale Ausfallenden und man sieht jawohl auch auf den ersten Blick, dass in die "Ausfallenden" noch Exzenterscheiben reinkommen...und auch ein Exzenter verändert die Kettenstrebenlänge. Somit war mein Post nur'n Hinweis, wie man die KS-Längenänderung minimieren kann. Ansonsten kann man natürlich noch einen Kettenspanner nach dem Konzept des 74kingz zwischen Nabe und Ausfallende klemmen. Wenn deine Frage darauf abzielt, ob der finale Rahmen diese und jene Möglichkeit haben wird, ist dein Satzbau falsch und du somit nicht in der Position Sprüche wie _3./4._ zu klopfen.
> Weiterhin: Wenn du ein Forum für 'ne Privatveranstaltung hälst, dann solltest du vielleicht nur noch die Funktionalität PN davon benutzen.



 sehr geil


----------



## Benzman22 (13. September 2007)

du kannst dir das schaltauge dranschrauben und z.b nen rohloff montieren. der schaltaugenadapter wird von unten an das ausfallende geschraubt. macht aber max. 3-4 mm aus wenn du den exenter verdrehst. zusätzlich kannst du den ex.,  und somit das hinterrad,  in zwei positionen montieren, einmal ex. nach oben drehen einmal nach unten. somit veränderst du die tretlagerhöhe entsprechend deinen vorlieben. gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. September 2007)

ah okay...danke


----------



## Eisbein (15. September 2007)

Xt V-brake

hat jetzt jemand mal das gewicht von der alten? denn bei shimano gabs noch keine infos über das gewicht...


----------



## mr.mütze (15. September 2007)

die ist aber mist finde ich. die mit parallelogramführung ist besser und die alte wiegt vorn und hinten mit zubehör 502 gramm ohne bremshebel


----------



## Eisbein (15. September 2007)

parallelogram kannste  für trial vergessen...zu viel spiel -> zu laut


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. September 2007)

^ stimmt


----------



## Eisbein (29. September 2007)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=31627

1075 380 +30 150â¬ flou gelb schwarz und weiÃ. das ist ne ansage wÃ¼rd ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (29. September 2007)

und dazu das pinke Chris King-Set


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. September 2007)

Dachte ich auch gleich aber die Farbe passt nicht perfekt. King hat einfach einen zu geilen Glanz...


----------



## Monty98 (29. September 2007)

Gibt es auch Bilder vom Komplettbike?


----------



## trialsrider (29. September 2007)

New Frames and parts by www.trialparts.lv

da is auch en neuer trial name "bionic" is wohl ein zweig von ZHI! schaun
fein aus!


----------



## biker ben (29. September 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=31627
> 
> 1075 380 +30 150 flou gelb schwarz und weiß. das ist ne ansage würd ich sagen...



ja klkingt echt gut. werde mir vll auch einen holen, dauert allerdings ca 30 tage bis er da ist.


----------



## konrad (29. September 2007)

boa,die pinke Hope is ja ober-porno....wo gibts die?


----------



## Monty98 (29. September 2007)

Hope-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> You may have seen these beauties around in the mags for a little while now. We've been promising to release them and due to the phone lines going crazy for them we've actually got them into full production. Initially limited to just 200 sets these special edition brakes are already going out to dealers. Priced at £150 each, they are as standard braided and floating with 160mm rotors only on 9.74 calipers. There's some lovely detailing on the master cylinders and calipers and the rotors have a flower pattern cut into the band.



mehr weiß ich nicht


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. September 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> New Frames and parts by www.trialparts.lv
> 
> da is auch en neuer trial name "bionic" is wohl ein zweig von ZHI! schaun
> fein aus!



der Rahmen sieht geil aus und für das geld kann man NICHTS sagen, mich würde aber ma interesieren ob das ding auch stabil ist!? 

also das wäre ma wirklich eine alternative


----------



## Eisbein (29. September 2007)

also ich kann mich über die quali meines Zhi rahmens bis jetzt nicht beklagen. ist zwar nicht der steifste rahmen aber des passt schon...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. September 2007)

Sieht interessant aus,ich wÃ¼rd's draufankommen lassen,fÃ¼r 150 kann man echt nicht meckern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (30. September 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> boa,die pinke Hope is ja ober-porno....wo gibts die?



Ich habe die pinke Hope bei www.grand-raid.de im Laden gesehen. Einfach bei Interesse mal fragen, geht auch per mail [email protected] . Der Typ kann alles gesorgen habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2007)

http://www.emx4.us/assets/images/Presseunterlagen_german.jpg

lärm und abgasfreies trialvergnügen..


----------



## hooliemoolie (30. September 2007)

:kotz: ....kein 4 takt brummen ... is des für Ökos???


----------



## robs (30. September 2007)

Also ich würde es begrüßen wenn die bei und im Gelände nicht so rumstinken und lärmen würden. Zurzwit gibt es einen Fahrrad-Tag damit man sich auch unterhalten kann und wer atmet beim Sport nicht lieber frische Luft?


----------



## hooliemoolie (30. September 2007)

versuchs mal mit Tenns..

aber mal erhlich wie schlecht is das den ..
1.wie lange willste den fahren mit sonem Lithum akku 20 min ..hehe ..
Wahnsinn..(4Takt..125ccm 15 ps ca 4L Benzin..und knapp 80km mal ganz nebenbei.. )
2.wie SCHWUL..hört sich son Elektromotor an..und bringt der auch 110 Sachen  ....
3.. ..seit wann stinken die Dinger ..Also meins is Stubenrein und reicht nich !!!

Aber es gibt halt Leute die schwören auf Hybrid Crosser wa !?


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2007)

http://www.forster-elektro-trial.de/

der vorteil ist man kann auch da fahren wo man als mototrialer mit 4 takt schnapsglaskolbenmofa-"sound" nicht erwünscht ist oder angezeigt wird.


----------



## hooliemoolie (30. September 2007)

hhmmm....ne den lieber den schnapsglaskolbenmofa-"sound"   und nicht überall fahren .....bevor ich mich auf ne Hybrid Mofa ohne schnapsglaskolbenmofa-"sound" setze..aber sowas sollte man im kochi .Thread..besprechen ..den Chuk Norris hat da sicher en wörtchen mit zu reden ..


----------



## EchoPure (1. Oktober 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> New Frames and parts by www.trialparts.lv
> 
> da is auch en neuer trial name "bionic" is wohl ein zweig von ZHI! schaun
> fein aus!



Habt ihr ne ahnung was der wiegt?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Oktober 2007)

würde den Rahmen ma gerne aufgebaut sehen

Der sieht doch fast so aus wie der Adamant (von den Daten auch fast identisch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne ahnung was der wiegt?



ich vermute mal so wie fast jeder trialrahmen (außer den cola dosen) 2kg.


----------



## kingpin18 (5. Oktober 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> würde den Rahmen ma gerne aufgebaut sehen
> 
> Der sieht doch fast so aus wie der Adamant (von den Daten auch fast identisch )


----------



## Eisbein (5. Oktober 2007)

damn ist das geil. aber schwarz wäre hier noch geiler...


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Oktober 2007)

sollte man den einfach mal ausprobieren oder hat den schon jemand ?



mfg marcel


----------



## konrad (5. Oktober 2007)

ran an den speck!
mehr als brechen kann er net...wobei das relativ unwahrscheinlich ist,bei der einheitlich guten qualität von den china-rahmen....und die geo ist bewährt


----------



## Schevron (6. Oktober 2007)

hm. neuer Ramen und trotzdem kein horizontales aufallende tztztztz.
schade

die hope is denk ich mal die mini. nur für die die es sich überlegt hatten sie zu kaufen. also wenn dann nur den Hebel. der is ja identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiiTime (6. Oktober 2007)

könnt vlt mal jemand nen erfahrungsbericht schreiben wenn er das bionic getestet hat? Der Preis ist verlockend aber die kurze wheelbase macht mich noch nen bisschen skeptisch um auf kaufen zu drücken, da ich ziemlich groß bin...! thx ya


----------



## biker ben (6. Oktober 2007)

also ich habe ihn mir mal bestellt, dauert allerdings ca 1monat + bis ich den habe.
ich denke auch das man bei 150â¬ nix falsch machen kann. und das muss ja nicht unbedingt heiÃen dass er deswegen ne schlechte quali hat. das material kostet schlieÃlich nicht viel und ne lange entwicklungsphase scheint der rahmen ja nicht hinter sich gehabt zu haben.
da ich jetzt 1,5jahre nen a2 mit 1100mm und +55mm 385mm gefahren bin wollte ich jetzt mal was ganz anderes testen.
werde dann auf jedenfall was dazu schreiben.
angenehmen tag noch, ben


----------



## ecols (6. Oktober 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> ... a2 ... +55mm ...



??? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## biker ben (6. Oktober 2007)

naja oder +50mm, auf jedenfall einer der rahmen mit recht hohen tretlager.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. Oktober 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


>



danke 

sieht ja wirklich schick aus  
bin gespannt auf den testbericht


----------



## roborider (7. Oktober 2007)

Manifesto






Geometrie:

Radstand ....... 1055 mm
Kettenstrebe .. 395 mm
Sitzrohr ......... 11,5 "
Gabellänge ..... 440 mm
Steuerrohr ..... 100 mm
Oberrohr ........ 578 mm

Reynolds 853
Disc-kompatibel

649 $


----------



## curry4king (7. Oktober 2007)

ohh gott sind die rohre dünn und dann sone minni schweißnähte ob das so wirklich hällt ?


----------



## Monty98 (7. Oktober 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> ohh gott sind die rohre dünn und dann sone minni schweißnähte ob das so wirklich hällt ?



Antwort:


			
				Norco schrieb:
			
		

> Reynolds 853



http://www.reynoldscycles.co.uk/steel853.html

Was besseres gibts wohl kaum im Stahl-Bereich


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

guter Stoff rein ziehen


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> guter Stoff rein ziehen



http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2007)

ich war am überlegen obs in kochikoch soll.


----------



## curry4king (11. Oktober 2007)

wer hatn das zusammengebrutzelt


----------



## cmd (11. Oktober 2007)

das is ja echt voll panne 
und das dann auch noch ins netz zu stellen, 
dümmer gehts gar ni mehr ...


----------



## misanthropia (11. Oktober 2007)

das ist genauso wie mit futuristischen/ sinnlosen Autos auf Automessen. Die sind nicht da um gefahren zu werden sondern einfach nur dass man drüber redet, ein kleiner Gag bzw Aufwecker, Ausreisser.


----------



## TiiiTime (11. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich war am überlegen obs in kochikoch soll.





na hauptsache abgeschrägte aheadkappe 

mh komisch mit der magura...komisch komisch...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab ja selber schon paar Rahmen gesehn wo die Bremsaufnahme versetzt oder zu weit oben bzw. unten angeschweißt war aber das is ja echt mal die Höhe. Und sowas dann noch als Werbung ins Netz zu stellen  Oder soll man dann hinten 24" fahren ?


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Oktober 2007)

das wern sie einfach kurz fürs foto zusammengebaut haben. no funktion, just show.. nur fürs foto.


----------



## Schevron (12. Oktober 2007)

grade dann sollte es schon funktionieren. Weil solche Bilder durchs netz schippern und sich die leute drüber lustig machen.
Nicht nur das man die Felge nicht mehr trifft mit der aufnahme, ich nehme auch mal schwer an das die Kette dann am Kolben schleifen würde 

ev soll es aber doch für 24" hinten sein, daher auch Vario als Name, wobei dann die kettenproblematik bleiben würde


aber mal ganz abgesehen davon: warum die bremsen unter die kettenstrebe setzen??? kommen ein paar schöne zugbelastugen auf die Aufnahme, statt wie beim normalen schön gegen den rahmen gepreßt zu werden. Rißlein ich hör dir trapsen


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2007)

das wir auch nicht für 24" reichen. bei obeserved meint man 21"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (12. Oktober 2007)

_Vario_ ist der Hersteller, _Styx_ der Modellname. Gab's ja schon ein Vorgängermodell 'von...hässlicher, aber wohl mit stimmigen Bremsenaufnahmen


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2007)

ah, vielleicht wieder so eine hybridschleuder mit zwei unterschiedlichen laufrädern.


----------



## Trialar (14. Oktober 2007)

Hoffentlich kein Repost, ich kenns jedenfalls nicht:






*                                                                                                                   26" Rahmen                                                                                                                   :
Gewicht:                                                                                                                   1300g
Radstand:                                                                                                                   1065mm
Kettenstreben:                                                                                                                   380mm
                                                                                                                  BB:                                                                                                                   +30mm
116mm Ausfallenden






**                                                                                                                   20" Rahmen                                                                                                                   :
Gewicht:                                                                                                                   1150g 
Radstand:                                                                                                                   1000mm
Kettenstreben:                                                                                                                   363mm
                                                                                                                  BB:                                                                                                                   +55mm
116mm Ausfallenden











**                                                                                                                   26" Felgen                                                                                                                   :
Vorne 38mm,                                                                                                                   480g
Hinten 44mm,                                                                                                                   580g


*Mehr auf www.zhibike.cz


----------



## Monty98 (14. Oktober 2007)

Was halten die Spezialisten von den stark versetzten Speichen-Löchern?


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Oktober 2007)

bin zwar kein experte aber hab viele bmxer gesehen die auch felgen mit stark versetzen speichen löchern fahren und die halten. aber der radstand ist ja wohl  sehr kurz. die felgen sind interessant mal gucken was die kosten.

mal ne frage ist magnesium weicher als alu? 


mfg marcel


----------



## kingpin18 (14. Oktober 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> mal ne frage ist magnesium weicher als alu?
> 
> 
> mfg marcel



Ja ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (14. Oktober 2007)

ei, bei dem 20" Rahmen hat aber jemand das neue Monty verdammt schnell kopiert 

aber das Gewicht is hammer. wäre die 500g die mir zu meinem sub-8kg-bike fehlen =)


----------



## Monty98 (14. Oktober 2007)




----------



## alien1976 (15. Oktober 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Was halten die Spezialisten von den stark versetzten Speichen-Löchern?



Ganz gut da du mehr Seitenstabilität erreichst. Die Speichen vom Linken Nabeflansch kommen in die Löcher der rechten Felgenseite. 
Oder anderherum gesagt Bei geringen Nabenflanschabstand (Freilaufnaben Z.Bsp. Deore) erziehlt mann so auch ne höhere Seitenstabilität.

Was gibts denn sonnst so für Eckdaten der Felge und wo bekommt man die??


----------



## 2ndUser (15. Oktober 2007)

moin


> Was gibts denn sonnst so für Eckdaten der Felge und wo bekommt man die??



würde mich auch mal intressieren, www.zhibike.cz is irgendwie nicht der hersteller, zudem sind diese felgen bestimmt ziemlich teuer... 
mfg Collapse


----------



## digo (15. Oktober 2007)

Die RAhmen und Felgen werden gar nicht teuer sein, ich shaetze für Rahmen 200 Euro, für Felgen v+h50Euro. Es ist ein Chinesisches Hersteller, bin ich im Kontakt mit ihm, da ich die Teile auch in mein Webshop haben werde, aber erst nach einem laengeren Testphase...


----------



## konrad (15. Oktober 2007)

jetzt bei jan:


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Oktober 2007)

Super Seite für alle technisch Interessierten:

http://www.gripsport.com.au/main.php?part=home

Kaputter Rahmen? - Nö.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. Oktober 2007)

die sehen aber anders aus als die normalen, oder?
und die haben ja hinten ausfallende!


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Oktober 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> die sehen aber anders aus als die normalen, oder?
> und die haben ja hinten ausfallende!



B1 und B2


----------



## Eisbein (16. Oktober 2007)

26" und 20" als ergänzung für die blinden ohne stock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 26" und 20" als ergänzung für die blinden ohne stock



^^ jetzt sehe ich es auch


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Oktober 2007)

digo schrieb:


> Die RAhmen und Felgen werden gar nicht teuer sein, ich shaetze fÃ¼r Rahmen 200 Euro, fÃ¼r Felgen v+h50Euro. Es ist ein Chinesisches Hersteller, bin ich im Kontakt mit ihm, da ich die Teile auch in mein Webshop haben werde, aber erst nach einem laengeren Testphase...



Ik finde es geil das diese ZHI und BIONIC Rahmen mal zu vernÃ¼mftigen Preisen angeboten werden. Dieses ganze andere Trialzeug von Koxx, Monty usw. is eh schon Ã¼berteuert genug und 200â¬ fÃ¼r einen Rahmen ist mal ein guter vertretbarer Preis, weil mehr sind die Teile auch nicht Wert. SchlieÃlich soll Trial nicht nur ein Sport der reichen Leute sein bzw. es werden. BloÃ wenn man sieht das ein Bike 3200â¬ kostet kann man auch gleich mit Golf spielen anfangen weil so wie die andauernd die Preise hochschrauben nimmt das langsam diese Form an. Wenn man sich das mal Ã¼berlegt, fÃ¼r 3200â¬ kann man sich schon ein gebrauchtes Auto bzw. ein Motorrad kaufen


----------



## TiiiTime (16. Oktober 2007)

kann man auch schon schon für 1000 Euro

aber ja ich geb dir recht...aber ich glaub das ergibt auch wieder nen Problem...weil die Rahmen sind komplett ausverkauft...wenn das so weitergeht dann schrauben die am ende auch noch die preise hoch...was nich wirklich toll wäre.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Oktober 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> kann man auch schon schon für 1000 Euro
> 
> aber ja ich geb dir recht...aber ich glaub das ergibt auch wieder nen Problem...weil die Rahmen sind komplett ausverkauft...wenn das so weitergeht dann schrauben die am ende auch noch die preise hoch...was nich wirklich toll wäre.



Ja kann man auch für 1000 stimmt. Aber die hohe Abnahme wird eher die anderen Hersteller dazu bewegen ihre Preise runter zu setzen würde ich sagen  .


----------



## TiiiTime (16. Oktober 2007)

wir werden sehen was passiert...sobald ich geld hab bestell ich mir nen Bionic...sodass ich denn noch zu dem preis bekomm


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ja kann man auch für 1000 stimmt. Aber die hohe Abnahme wird eher die anderen Hersteller dazu bewegen ihre Preise runter zu setzen würde ich sagen  .



die hersteller wie koxx machen das einfach so dass sie die teure schiene und die günstige fahren und versuchen alle zu bedienen. und das high end image  wird dann von dem günstigeren zeug nicht angekratzt wenns anders heisst.
zumindest kann ich auf der koxx.fr seite direkt zu yaabaa klicken.


----------



## TiiiTime (16. Oktober 2007)

naja gut aber yabaa ist nich unbedingt die billigste marke schlechthin...der gute rahmen kostet auch 400 euro...


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> naja gut aber yabaa ist nich unbedingt die billigste marke schlechthin...der gute rahmen kostet auch 400 euro...



der hat aber auch nen eigenständiges design und nicht einfach nen altes koxx modell. wobei selbst die preise der yabaa rahmen immer noch recht teuer ist. 
ich denke zhi bionic und das echo pure bieten die beste leistung für das wenigste geld. die geo stimmt und das zeug hält...

aber was mir grade mal wieder auffälltt, wo wir grade bei dem billigen stuff sind, es redet kaum einer mehr von Darkhorse / fld rahmen. fährt die keiner mehr? mein hab ich ja doch recht spetakulär verabschiedet


----------



## TiiiTime (17. Oktober 2007)

ich fahr ihn doch  den darkhorse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich auch ...
Aber ich werde mir wohl bald den langen Pure holen, sonst bekomm ich einen Buckel.

edit: Übrigens ist mein Darkhorse Rahmen schon fast 3 Jahre alt und hat noch keinen Riss.


----------



## isah (17. Oktober 2007)

...von dem du weisst.


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Oktober 2007)

ich fahr auch ein darkhorse. werd mir aber auch wenn geld da ist en bionic besorgen.


----------



## TiiiTime (17. Oktober 2007)

marcel die mütze


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mir sofort den neuen echo pure holen wenn es die Vbrake Variante noch gäbe.
Für den Preis absolut top. Man kriegt für den dreifachen Preis eines Koxx Rahmens eben nicht 3fache Leisten zurück.


----------



## TiiiTime (18. Oktober 2007)

stimmt...

fragt sich nur wo der mittelpunkt erreicht ist...koxx ist zu teuer, seh ich ein, doch bei solchen firmen wie bionic gibts wiederum nur 6 monate garantie...hat alles seine vor- und nachteile...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (18. Oktober 2007)

Koxx gibt garkeine......


----------



## TiiiTime (18. Oktober 2007)

say what? echt nich...?


----------



## Sherco (18. Oktober 2007)

Ne ich glaub nich,hatte zumindest keine.


Glaube aber 6 monate is irgendwie gesetzlicher standard oder sowas.


----------



## TiiiTime (18. Oktober 2007)

ja stimmt das kann sein...

irgendwo trozdem ne sauerei, grad bei Firman wie Koxx oder so müsste das Standard werden...!


----------



## Sherco (18. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich schrotte rahmen nicht wegen zu dünnen Rohren oder so,sondern wegen kack verarbeitung.......... siehe Monty.
Die China Rahmen sind nicht zu empfehlen,dann eher ein koxx.

Die Rohre sind zwar dünner,dafür reisst dir nichts an der schweißnaht.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2007)

Sherco schrieb:


> Die China Rahmen sind nicht zu empfehlen,dann eher ein koxx.
> 
> Die Rohre sind zwar dünner,dafür reisst dir nichts an der schweißnaht.



amen. das ist doch gequirllte kacke.


@tiiitime
was willst denn bei dem sport für garantien haben? selbst syntace gibt maximal 6 monate weil die sich bewusst sind, dass ein rahmen, der nicht so schnell bricht, aus stahl sein und locker 3-4 kg wiegen müsste. vergiss nicht, unser sport heißt "üben". bei übungen macht man öfters mal was falsch. wenn dir das nicht passt, such dir ein anderes hobby.


----------



## Jim Space (18. Oktober 2007)

mein alter pulcro stahlrahmen hat 2,5 jahre gehalten und ich fahre oft und nicht allzu sauber, der rahmen hat nur ca. 2kg gewogen und garantie hatte ich auch 1 jahr drauf.


----------



## TiiiTime (19. Oktober 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @tiiitime
> was willst denn bei dem sport für garantien haben? selbst syntace gibt maximal 6 monate weil die sich bewusst sind, dass ein rahmen, der nicht so schnell bricht, aus stahl sein und locker 3-4 kg wiegen müsste. vergiss nicht, unser sport heißt "üben". bei übungen macht man öfters mal was falsch. wenn dir das nicht passt, such dir ein anderes hobby.




hab ich dir was getan? ich werd mir bestimmt kein anderes hobby suchen...! nö, nada, nix da...!


----------



## speedy_j (19. Oktober 2007)

nein, mir geht aber die allgemeine mentalität auf den zeiger, wenn es immer heißt: "das ist ne sauerei etc." wenn es einem nicht passt, dann sollte man sich etwas anderes suchen.


----------



## Trialar (19. Oktober 2007)

Kriegt der Krumbiegl jetzt dann ZHI und Bionic Teile?

http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (19. Oktober 2007)

Trialar schrieb:


> Kriegt der Krumbiegl jetzt dann ZHI und Bionic Teile?
> 
> http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html



vor allem das geile ist die kosten ja alle garnichts, nichts wie ordentlich bestellen  
da würde ich mir doch gleich mal n paar auf lager legen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mal grad 666 stück bestellt


----------



## hooliemoolie (19. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade bei Ebay  des hier gesehen ..kennt die jemand ..können die was ..
http://cgi.ebay.de/4x-Trial-Bremsbe...ryZ77580QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 2ndUser (20. Oktober 2007)

moin

zu thema garantie: wenn man in nen laden geht und da sagt man hat mit dem kaputten teil trial gemacht heist es das dann die garantie erlischt, ich finds erstaunlich das man auf trialparts überhaubt ne garantie bekommt. ich hab nen monty lenker an meiner karre da war nen zettel dabei das man damit nicht downhillen soll... ??? sonnen zettel gibts auch zu komplettbikes dazu. ich bin froh wenn ich wenigstens nen bissl garantie bekomm... 

mfg Collapse


----------



## TiiiTime (20. Oktober 2007)

mh obwohls komisch ist, da im downhillbereich geht das material noch viel schneller kaputt denk ich mal...da gibts auch garantien auf rahmen...naja egal...! Was solls...bei den bionic, darkhorse und zhi rahmen ist der preis dafür super...!


----------



## digo (20. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir bekommt der Kaufer 6 Monaten Garantie auf Rahmen von Zni (und bald auch auf Bionic).
Gelbe Ebay Bremsbelaege: Die sind identisch mit V!Z trial Bremsbelage, die sind gut für nicht angeflexte Felgen und wenn es trocken ist. Bei mir ist schon passiert, dass die Ecken der Bremsbelage abgebrochen sind, aber die haben sehr gut Preis-Leistung verhaeltnis. (Habe von diesen Bremsbelagen cca 100Paaren schon verkauft, also ich habe schon erfahrung damit...)


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Oktober 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> mh obwohls komisch ist, da im downhillbereich geht das material noch viel schneller kaputt denk ich mal...da gibts auch garantien auf rahmen...naja egal...! Was solls...bei den bionic, darkhorse und zhi rahmen ist der preis dafür super...!



die belastung für einen downhillrahmen mit 20cm federweg der eh alles schluckt und der nur beim sturz auf felsigen untergrund beulen und kratzer kriegt ist nicht so direkt vergleichbar.


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2007)

so ich platz hier mal mit nem anderen thema rein. hat jemand erfahrungen mit den durchsichtigen belägen für die hs 33 die es auch bei trialmarkt gibt 

habe ich bei ebay gefunden 

http://cgi.ebay.de/4x-Trial-Bremsbe...ryZ77580QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




mfg marcel


----------



## TiiiTime (21. Oktober 2007)

zum thema garantie nochmal...auf den Czar Ivan gibts über ein jahr garantie 

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (21. Oktober 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> so ich platz hier mal mit nem anderen thema rein. hat jemand erfahrungen mit den durchsichtigen belägen für die hs 33 die es auch bei trialmarkt gibt
> 
> habe ich bei ebay gefunden
> 
> ...



Blockieren sehr geil auf einer trockenen und spiegelglatten Felgenflanke...vorne wie hinten...auch ohne Bitumen. Sind meiner Erinnerung nach relativ leise, aber halt schlecht dosierbar. Sprich: Druckpunkt ist _naja_. Wenn ein bisschen Wasser (Tropfen reichen) ins Spiel kommt, kannst' jedoch gleich heimschieben.
Glaube, die Beläge heißen/hießen "Spanish fly" und gibt's schon ewig+3 Tage. Daher hätte deine Frage besser hierrein gepasst: Erfahrungen-Thread.


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2007)

ups ok danke


----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2007)

http://bp1.blogger.com/_RGo-KcCY1zs/Rx22pC-6a2I/AAAAAAAAAOA/14_PcTtNM5k/s1600-h/monty-231KAMEL.jpg

das neue kamel in groß, un das kleine gibs auch:...
ich hoffe es ist kein repost...

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=11046&stc=1&d=1193243314


----------



## TiiiTime (25. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://bp1.blogger.com/_RGo-KcCY1zs/Rx22pC-6a2I/AAAAAAAAAOA/14_PcTtNM5k/s1600-h/monty-231KAMEL.jpg
> 
> das neue kamel in groß, un das kleine gibs auch:...
> ich hoffe es ist kein repost...
> ...



DERMAßEN SCHICK DAS 26"!!!!!!!!!!  

Das wäre das erste Monty was mir gefällt...! Sehr geil! JAJAJA


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://bp1.blogger.com/_RGo-KcCY1zs/Rx22pC-6a2I/AAAAAAAAAOA/14_PcTtNM5k/s1600-h/monty-231KAMEL.jpg
> 
> das neue kamel in groß, un das kleine gibs auch:...
> ich hoffe es ist kein repost...
> ...



twenty six double disk yeah baby yeah!


----------



## Schevron (25. Oktober 2007)

vor allem die idee mit dem pollierten hinteren teil find ich sehr gut. besonders weil es ja die TI lackabplatzerkrankheit gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (25. Oktober 2007)

das tretlagher beim 20er ist ja n gutes stück nach oben gerutscht
und der steuerwinkel sieht auch anders aus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2007)

Vom 26"er gibt's anscheinend schon Tester.
http://www.trashzen.com/animations/anclimbtofrontwheel1o.html


----------



## Eisbein (26. Oktober 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Vom 26"er gibt's anscheinend schon Tester.
> http://www.trashzen.com/animations/anclimbtofrontwheel1o.html



kenny fÃ¤hrt den prototyp doch schon ne ganze weile


----------



## ecols (26. Oktober 2007)

Was isn das fürn rad?


----------



## Eisbein (26. Oktober 2007)

steht doch drauf  
meta 

infos


----------



## V!RUS (27. Oktober 2007)

Link


----------



## roborider (27. Oktober 2007)

Chic, davon gibts auch ein 20 "


----------



## TiiiTime (27. Oktober 2007)

das 20iger ist aber bedeutend chicer designed..!


----------



## ecols (28. Oktober 2007)

cool, kannte ich bisher nicht..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Oktober 2007)

ja das 20" is halt ne klassishe rahmenform. das 26" is halt mal wieder was geschwungenes. wobei ich fnde das grau vom 26er echt häßlich. da is son schönes weiß doch geila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Oktober 2007)

das 26" is doch nur ein vinco mit ner anderen geo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Oktober 2007)

stimmt hast recht, hab die ganze zeit überlegt an was mich das erinnert.....
die farbe is trotzdem mist


----------



## TiiiTime (28. Oktober 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> das 26" is doch nur ein vinco mit ner anderen geo



dann isses ja kein vinco mehr wenn es ne andere geo ist...!


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Oktober 2007)

mal zum bionic bei http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html kost der 230 . meine frage wie viel bezahlt man wenn man den direkt bestellt?


----------



## TiiiTime (29. Oktober 2007)

ja würde mich auch interessieren...!


----------



## C00L_MAN (3. November 2007)

Modele 2008

Czar Freetrials 26"
Magura 4-Punkt und Disk Aufnahme
Sattelstütze 27.2mm
Radstand 1065
Kettenstreben 390
Tretlager +10
Steuerrohr 71°
Farbe Weis






Echo Lite 2008
Disk only
Radstand 1000/1025
Kettenstreben 362
Tretlager +55
Steuerrohr 71.5°
Farbe silber 





GU Typhoon 2008 26"
Radstand 1085
Kettenstreben 375
Tretlager +60
Steuerrohr 71°
Farbe schwarz





GU Typhoon 2008 20"
Radstand 1025
Kettenstreben 358
Tretlager +55
Steuerrohr 71°
Farbe schwarz





GU ST 26"
Magura 4-Punkt und Disk Aufnahme
Radstand 1085
Kettenstreben 380
Tretlager +40
Steuerrohr 72°
Farbe schwarz





GU ST 20"
Disk only
Radstand 1010
Kettenstreben 358
Tretlager +55
Steuerrohr 72°
Farbe schwarz





Gu Le 2008 26"
Radstand 1080
Kettenstreben 383
Tretlager +40
Steuerrohr 71.5°
Farbe schwarz

Gu Le 2008 20"
Radstand 1010
Kettenstreben 358
Tretlager +55
Steuerrohr 72°
Farbe schwarz


----------



## curry4king (3. November 2007)

Sabba:d


----------



## isah (3. November 2007)

back to the roots


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2007)

Ih die Ausfallenden sind ja mal nicht so das Wahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (4. November 2007)

KREISCH

eine Sattelaufnahme!! Es gibt doch nen lieben Gott...


----------



## misanthropia (4. November 2007)

sattelaufnahme? back to roots? back to the primitive wohl eher


----------



## TiiiTime (4. November 2007)

naja halt für den street-use...! is schon ok das auch nebenbei noch solche zum einsatz kommen...soll ja auch jeder fahren was er mag und nicht jeder den selben rahmen mit nem andren herstellernamen drauf haben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2007)

Die Sattelaufnahme wÃ¤re in meinem Augen ein extrem groÃes FÃ¼r-Argument,das Rad wird sich durch die gÃ¤ngige Geo fahren wie ein "normales" Trial-Rad,aber der Sattel rundet das abstrakt-sein des Rades etwas nach unten ab.Kurz,leckere Kettstreben,4 Punkt und disc, leicht hohes Tretlager 
Ist denn schon preislich was bekannt?Vllt wird es ja im Bereich des Echo Pure liegen
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## mr.mütze (11. November 2007)

weis schon jemand was über das gu st 26? wann die lieferbar sind und ob es irgent wo bilder gibt 

mfg marcel


----------



## ecols (11. November 2007)

da würd ich doch mal raphael731 fragen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (12. November 2007)

und der kann mir wie weiter helfen?


----------



## Trialar (12. November 2007)

Weiß zwar net wie alt des Zeug schon is, aber ich kenns nicht. Also new Stuff für mich





 Link 






 Link

Beide aber mit Sattelaufnahme.


----------



## curry4king (12. November 2007)

sind das die neuen Ultralite Pedalen?


----------



## freak91 (12. November 2007)

sind dat hinten cantisockel?


----------



## TiiiTime (12. November 2007)

scheinen mir verdammt alt zu sein irgendwie...gabel sieht so alt aus auch die felgen und optik überhaupt "scheint" veraltet...

mir gefallen sie mal absolut ganz und garnich!


----------



## jockie (12. November 2007)

Schweißnähte, Rohrsätze, Hinterbau, Ausfallenden, Guss-Sets...deutet alles auf Darkhorse hin. Gleiche Werkstatt wohl


----------



## TiiiTime (12. November 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Schweißnähte, Rohrsätze, Hinterbau, Ausfallenden, Guss-Sets...deutet alles auf Darkhorse hin. Gleiche Werkstatt wohl



sieht ganz und garnich nach darkhorse aus....ich seh da zu meinem keinen vergleich...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. November 2007)

Das Tretlager liegt so wie das von weiten aussieht auch im Minusbereich. Auch nicht gerade die neuste Rahmengeometrie


----------



## jockie (12. November 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> sieht ganz und garnich nach darkhorse aus....ich seh da zu meinem keinen vergleich...


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. November 2007)

jockie schrieb:


>




Hihi, sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2007)

freak91 schrieb:


> sind dat hinten cantisockel?



ja


----------



## TiiiTime (13. November 2007)

jockie schrieb:


>



clown gefrühstückt wa?


----------



## isah (13. November 2007)

'n 20 kg schweren Clown, das wuerde einiges erklaeren...


----------



## htro (17. November 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/437066/cat/500/ppuser/27894

htro


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. November 2007)

dann wolln wer hoffen das er nächste Woche kommt...


----------



## alien1976 (17. November 2007)

htro schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/437066/cat/500/ppuser/27894
> 
> htro


Toller Rahmen den würd ich mir auch holen .
Nur gefällt mitr das gepinsel nicht. Es muss schon ganz einfach schlicht sein. Ohne irgendwelchen Schnirkel


----------



## Scrat (17. November 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Toller Rahmen den würd ich mir auch holen .
> Nur gefällt mitr das gepinsel nicht. Es muss schon ganz einfach schlicht sein. Ohne irgendwelchen Schnirkel



Den Rahmen kannst Du auch ohne die Aufkleber bekommen.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## TiiiTime (17. November 2007)

wie funktioniert das mit der 4 punkt aufnahme? bremse im rahmen dann zwischendrin?


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. November 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das mit der 4 punkt aufnahme? bremse im rahmen dann zwischendrin?








oder alle bilder von meinem BIke...
hier..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BTBIKE (17. November 2007)

Fixed Nabe


----------



## mtb-trialer. (19. November 2007)

News von der Eurobike
Nachdem wir 2006 bei der Firma North Wave den Anstoß zur Entwicklung eines Trial Schuhs gegeben haben können wir uns jetzt über die Präsentation des Avalanche freuen. Der Schuh wird ab Frühjahr 2008 bei uns exklusiv für die Trialszene erhältlich sein und ein Prototyp wird momentan auf Herz und Nieren getestet.
Freut Euch mit uns auf den Avalanche!


HOFFENTLICH WIRD ER NICHT SO TEUER WIE DIE TRY-ALL UND RIBOS....


----------



## dane08 (19. November 2007)

ne ahnung bis welche größe es den geben wird?


----------



## Trialers-Home (19. November 2007)

Den North Wave Avalanche wird es in ganzen Größen von 37-46 geben.
Der Preis wird bei 99 Euro pro Paar liegen.
Gruß das Trialers Home Team


----------



## mtb-trialer. (19. November 2007)

wieso so teuer? macht den anderen doch mal ordentlich konkurrenz und haut die dinger für 75 oder so raus. denke nicht das die mit 99 reißenden absatz haben werden....


----------



## Schevron (19. November 2007)

krass, aber immerhin haben sie sich drauf eingelassen. Das finde ich echt super.

Kann nicht mal jemand mit connections zu maxxis die davon überzeugen einen Maxxis Minion 20" zu machen. Das wäre echt ne fette sache. Auf meine eMail mit der anregung haben sie leider nicht reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (19. November 2007)

Trialers-Home schrieb:


> Den North Wave Avalanche wird es in ganzen Größen von 37-46 geben.
> Der Preis wird bei 99 Euro pro Paar liegen.
> Gruß das Trialers Home Team



Ich finde die  North Wave Avalanche richtig gut mal was anderes. 

Aber 99 das ist eindeutig zu viel zu mal Trial Schuhe ja eh nicht lange halten. Da stimme ich mtb-trialer zu 75 ist ein guter Preis. Da würde ich ein Paar Kaufen und Testen.


----------



## luckygambler (20. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> krass, aber immerhin haben sie sich drauf eingelassen. Das finde ich echt super.
> 
> Kann nicht mal jemand mit connections zu maxxis die davon überzeugen einen Maxxis Minion 20" zu machen. Das wäre echt ne fette sache. Auf meine eMail mit der anregung haben sie leider nicht reagiert.



ich fänd den creepy crawler ja geil in 26" 
nur das gewicht würde mich abschrekcen.


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2007)

wieso das gewicht? beim 20" is der Creepy der leichteste.
könnte ja sein das es beim 26" auch so wäre. Je nach karkasse.

Was ist den verkehrt am 26" monty reifen? is vom Profil her ja gleich - oder gehts dir um den bounce, oder was anderes?


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> wieso das gewicht? beim 20" is der Creepy der leichteste.



??

soweit ich weiss wiegt der Creepy 20" 600+gramm
und der TryAll 500gramm (selber gewogen)...


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2007)

achso, ich dachte wir reden vom hinteren.

für vorne hast du recht


----------



## luckygambler (20. November 2007)

joa also ich mein schon den hinteren. finde der creepy sieht einfach nur dick aus. habe so mitbekommen, dass er schwer sei. weiss es selbst net. 
und monty macht nur 25zoll felgen für hr habe ich imme rgedacht, oder ist das schon längst überholt?
gruss


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2007)

hm. weiß net wies bei 26" is. zumindest beim 05er rad hatten sie 25". stimmt.
deine gewichtsangaben waren für die VR Reifen.

Creepy HR is mit 975g-1042g (je nach Quelle) der leichteste. gefolgt vom Monty Eagle Claw 2.6 mit 1100g, dann der TryAll Sticky mit 1113g


wobei man dazu sagen muß, wenn man mal nen stapel Reifen durchwiegt. alles die gleichen, gibts schwankungen von bis zu mehreren 100g!


----------



## Monty98 (20. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> hm. weiÃ net wies bei 26" is. zumindest beim 05er rad hatten sie 25". stimmt.
> deine gewichtsangaben waren fÃ¼r die VR Reifen.
> 
> Creepy HR is mit 975g-1042g (je nach Quelle) der leichteste. gefolgt vom Monty Eagle Claw 2.6 mit 1100g, dann der TryAll Sticky mit 1113g
> ...



Ich bin Monty und Maxxis am 20er vorn und hinten gefahren. Und die Monty-Reifen sind meiner Meinung nach den Maxxis in allem Ã¼berlegen.
Da braucht man nicht lang ein Feedback schreiben. wer den Maxxis kennt/gefahren ist, muss sich den Monty einfach in allem besser vorstellen. Am Heck ein wenig schwerer, vorne dafÃ¼r (in meinem Fall beide im Neuzustand abgewogen) 70g leichter, und im Paar 15â¬ billiger (monty-bikes.de mit trialmarkt.de verglichen)


edit:hab im nachhinein bemerkt, dass hier kein "Feedback" gefragt wurde...wer lust hat darf mich deswegen natÃ¼rlich trotzdem anmeckern.


----------



## isah (20. November 2007)

ta hinten + vorne was im keller liegt, bevorzugt Maxxis. Jetzt rein vom fahren..


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. November 2007)

wo's eh grad um Reifen geht...









> Koxx: Kewin "Croc Blanc" Aglae teste le nouveau pneu Try All Stiky White


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (21. November 2007)

müßte man mal größer sehen. Ich denk das könnte ganz net ausschaun.
Außerdem sollte er noch weicher sein als der normale. Schwarze Reifen sind nach meinem Wissensstand härter. Wegen der Mischung. Oder war das nur damals so?


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2007)

soweit ich weis, sind die schwarzen reifen von der gummi qualität besser. so wars zu mindest früher, wie weit die chemiker heutzutage sind kann ich nicht sagen. aber selbst wenn mann nur city fährt sieht das weiße etwas nach spätesten 1woche schwarz gestreift/gefleckt aus...


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. November 2007)

igitt. weiße reifen sehen aus wie auf sonem oldschool bmx bei e.t oder allgemein den amifilmen.


----------



## doc-trialer (22. November 2007)

die bionic-frames sind lieferbar:
http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html

preis sieht ja ganz gut aus


----------



## TiiiTime (22. November 2007)

kannst ja nochmal schreiben wenn sie 50 euro billiger sind..!


----------



## mr.mütze (22. November 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> kannst ja nochmal schreiben wenn sie 50 euro billiger sind..!




jop das stimme ich zu. da kann man sich dann auch nen echo holen für den preis

mfg marcel


----------



## bikersemmel (23. November 2007)

weiß jemand das gewicht?


----------



## schmitti (23. November 2007)

Beim Jan gibts die "CRUX" DVD vom Ryan Leech.......


----------



## Vermi (23. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> jop das stimme ich zu. da kann man sich dann auch nen echo holen für den preis
> 
> mfg marcel



Aber das ECHO ist teurer und nur in silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digo (23. November 2007)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> weiß jemand das gewicht?



2000gramm


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. November 2007)

neue Sachen beim Jan....

unteranderem




ECHO 07 in weiß...

die solln lieber mal wieder was für die Nicht-Schranzer machen^^ ala ECHO 06


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2007)

ich seh grade das die Wellgo MG1 bei Jan 75â¬ kosten! das sind mindestens 30â¬ mehr als die dinger bei Ebay kosten.


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. November 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich seh grade das die Wellgo MG1 bei Jan 75 kosten! das sind mindestens 30 mehr als die dinger bei Ebay kosten.


ja... leider.

manche Sachen sind beim Jan leider teuer... er hat zwar auch einen genialen Service aber manchmal wär ein bisschen billiger trotzdem nich schlecht


----------



## Echo 06 (26. November 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> neue Sachen beim Jan....
> 
> unteranderem
> 
> ...



??


----------



## Schevron (26. November 2007)

weiß ist echt ne absolute trentfarbe zur zeit.
bin aber der meinung von NOS. was schön leichtes wie die 06er wären schon nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (29. November 2007)

New "Deng" Parts

Die Gabel sieht verdächtig nach ner Monty TI aus...


----------



## alien1976 (29. November 2007)

TITAN Frame weis jemand was der 26" wiegt und eventuell kosten soll?????????


----------



## Schevron (29. November 2007)

also die Halteschellen sehen sehr nett aus, und dazu ev. noch bißl leichter als die anderen Deng dinger. Sind noch mehr ausgefräst.

Der sinnd er Aheadkappe bleibt einem Verborgen. Reine Optik nehm ich mal an.

bei dem oberen RR weiß ich nicht wie viele Landungen der überlebt. aber cool ausschaun tut er schon 

und das gottvertrauen in titan ist schon fragwürdig.
ich weiß nicht ob das ne gute idee ist am übergang unteres Frästeil in kettenstreben es nicht komplett zu verschweißen, und die Bremssockel sehen auch nicht so vertrauenerweckend aus. Auch die ausfallenden sind schon sehr grazil


Bei den Kettenspannern würde ich die monty vorziehen weil sie die einkerbungen haben. Kann man einfach schöner einstellen.

Aber die Bashguards sehen nett aus. Denke die könnte an ein monty passen. da wäre dann der preis interessant


@alien:
auf der zweiten Seite sind noch ein paar Ramen, da wiegt der 26" 1970g


----------



## mr.mütze (29. November 2007)

der rahmen sieht ja lecker aus


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. November 2007)

weiß jemand ob es hier in europa jemanden gibt der die Neon parts verkauft?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2007)

TÃ¤uscht das oder sind die Kettenstreben wirklich extrem lang?Finde die Geo an sich etwas verwurschtelt.Und die Booster sehen ja mal extrem hÃ¤sslig aus.
Die Aheadkappe hat aber was,finde ich besser als die schrÃ¤gen TryAll.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (29. November 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum monty-nachbauer...

also so richtig stimmig sid irgendwie keins von den teilen...von allem n bissl(vor allem monty) und dann halt mal irgend was zusammengewurschtelt...könnt sowas net vertrauen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. November 2007)

Manchen Leuten sollte man halt keine CNC Maschine und Schweißgeräte in die Hand drücken. Man sieht ja was dabei für ne Schei$$e rauskommt. Ich wette die Rahmen und Gabeln sind echt mal wieder einfach nur schnell zusammengebruzelt wurden ohne irgendwelche Tests. Hauptsache man hat mal schnell eine Montykopie zur Hand. Langsam ist das echt immer wieder der gleiche Einheitsmüll aus Fernost in 1000 verschiedenen Farben.......langweilig


----------



## Vermi (30. November 2007)

Neues Design von Toxsin www.toxsin-bikes.com 
Das wurde auch mal Zeit.


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Dezember 2007)

New Try All Stuff

20T






125mm 25°





150mm 30°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Dezember 2007)

http://www.monty-bikes.de

jetzt zum kamel handel mutiert

oder heist das nicht basar


----------



## dane08 (2. Dezember 2007)

die preise sind ziemlich defftig


----------



## ph1L (3. Dezember 2007)

"Kenny Bellay Replica" das is doch ne Schande wenn man nichtmal Belaey schreiben kann...


----------



## Schevron (3. Dezember 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> die preise sind ziemlich defftig


 

wieso deftig? kauf mal das topmodell von koxx

vracing 3000+
und koxxboxx 4000+

das nenn ich deftig


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Dezember 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> wieso deftig? kauf mal das topmodell von koxx
> 
> vracing 3000+
> und koxxboxx 4000+
> ...



Find ich auch, 2,200 für n original Monty, was so nen guten Ruf hat und 2 Hope Discs, das ist echt fair!!
Nur dieser reudige "Bellay" Schreibfehler sollte echt mal korrigiert werden


----------



## konrad (3. Dezember 2007)

dat koxxboxx kostet 4000â¬?gehts noch?dafÃ¼r bekommt man nen reinrassiges racebike mit carbonrahmen,XTR und allem schnick schnack...oder ein dickes freeridebike...nene


----------



## TiiiTime (3. Dezember 2007)

können die nich einfach auch nur den rahmen mal verkaufen?


----------



## Fabi (3. Dezember 2007)

http://peppl.com/TRIAL/bikes/all/PAGE4


----------



## Schevron (3. Dezember 2007)

k. hatte wohl nen falschen Preis im Kopf, aber wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, auch zu TiiiTime: man kann den einzeln kaufen, soweit ich weiß. aber das ding kost um die 2000 Tacken. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere was mir der Jan gesagt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (3. Dezember 2007)

http://peppl.com/TRIAL//Koxx/HDDB46e69da2a5e65


----------



## TiiiTime (4. Dezember 2007)

ich dacht es geht hier um das monty gerade und nich um coladosenkoxx


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2007)

Coladosen-Koxx!

Wenn ich das schon höre!!!! Es gibt leute hier im Forum, die haben es anscheinend immer noch nicht kapiert dass Rahmen gibt die absolute Wettkampfrahmen sind und somit nicht auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt sind, sondern auf ein niedriges Gewicht.

Nur weil die Rahmen nicht ewig halten, wie andere Rahmen von Echo, Zoo oder ähnliches müssen sie doch nicht gleich schlecht sein. Wie gesagt, sie sind nicht auf langlebigkeit konzepiert sondern auf geringes Gewicht. Und das geht meist nur, indem Material eingespart wird. Dann sind halt die Rohre etwas dünner und halten nicht soviel aus.

Meist sind es aber die Fahrer die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass die Rahmen brechen.

Die Abfälligen bemerkungen find ich einfach nur kindisch. Das ist wie als wenn man sagt: Der Ferrari ist der letzte Dreck weil der Motor keine 200.000 KM aushält...

MFG


----------



## TiiiTime (4. Dezember 2007)

hm naja ich hätt halt gern nen bike was nen bisschen was aushällt, mir ist zwar noch kein rahmen gebrochen aber ich mags auch nich drauf anlegen mir das unterrohr zu verbeulen...! Und da ich wohl in nächster zeit keine wettkämpfe fahren werd kommt Koxx da nich für mich in frage....mal das ganz außenvor gelassen sind die koxx rahmen verdammt teuer...! und außerdem gings mir doch trozdem um das Monty und nich um das koxx...haaaaaach

kurz gesagt ich wollt hier keinen auf die füße treten, aber für mich kommt die firma koxx nich in die garage. Sorry wenn du dich dadurch beleidig gefühlt hast!


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich fühl mich dadurch nicht beleidigt, nur mir geht es auf den Sender. Ich fahre selbst auch kein Koxx und ich weiss dass sie teuer sind. Sie sind aber teuer und gut - eben wie ein Sportwagen.

MFG


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Der Ferrari ist der letzte Dreck weil der Motor keine 200.000 KM aushält...
> 
> MFG



also mein audi (in kennerkreisen, als das geschoss schlecht hin bekannt.) hat jetzt schon 280Tkm drauf und ein ende ist nicht abzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (4. Dezember 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Coladosen-Koxx!
> 
> Wenn ich das schon höre!!!! Es gibt leute hier im Forum, die haben es anscheinend immer noch nicht kapiert dass Rahmen gibt die absolute Wettkampfrahmen sind und somit nicht auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt sind, sondern auf ein niedriges Gewicht.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## locdog (4. Dezember 2007)

gerade vor ein paar sekunden online gestellt 

BT 8,0 RAVEN 
http://www.btbike.com/


----------



## trialisgeil (4. Dezember 2007)

:kotz:  Damenrad lässt grüßen! 
Ich glaub ich bleib bei meinem 6.0er...


----------



## isah (5. Dezember 2007)

ich find 'n gut, die details machen's eben beim bt..


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Dezember 2007)

ich wüsste gern, warum die hersteller alle ihre rohre sobiegen-balken-mäßig beanspruchen. man müsste sich mal die mühe machen und den in cad einklimpern und ne fem zu machen. wüsste gern was da für spannungen herrschen.

aus dem rahmenbau an unserem rennwagen kenn ich solche geschichten jedenfalls nicht.
vorallem erkenne ich aber auch nicht den vorteil eines solchen rohres???


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. Dezember 2007)

Bei dem Ding werden die Meinungen mal wieder ziemlich auseinander gehen, aber ein steht fest: durchdacht ist das Ding wirklich.

(diesmal ist er auch sehr auf individuelle Kundenverbesserungsvorschläge eingegangen)


----------



## Schevron (5. Dezember 2007)

ich find auch die montylösung mit nicht ganz soweit auseinanderstehenden hinteren streben besser. 
Ich hab den Buckel lieber vorne (alla Kamel) als hinten so wie hier.
sieht meiner meinung nach ******* aus und wenn ich mich recht erinner sehr von ZHI geklaut.
die hatte auch vor nicht all zu langer zeit son ding. man siehe:


----------



## locdog (5. Dezember 2007)

Klar das, neue BT ist auch kein super schmucktuck ABER wie schon der Reimund es erwahnt hat, ist das teil DURCHDACHT. das heist, das viele probleme mit dem abstand zwischen den kurbeln und den maguras haben. Bald kommen auch 50 mm Felgen auf den markt dann ist es dan halt schluss mit lustig. deshalb ist das hinterteil so hoch. Die biegung im oberrohr sorgt fur mehr beinfreiheit und das wars. 
Klar andere haben ein flacheres hinterbau nur dann kann man nicht alle kurbel-tretlager kombination fahren.

BT's sind eigentlich zweckorientiert und nicht designerrahmen 

Es gibt jetzt auch 8,0 version mit vertikalen haken. 
die horizontal spanner sind modifiziert worden so das man auch ohne probleme CK funbolts (12mm) verwenden kann.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Dezember 2007)

das bt is trotzdem nicht schön.... die alten rahmen waren cooler


----------



## ecols (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds okay.. und fertig aufgebaut stell ich mir die "wellenwirklung" auch nicht mehr so schlimm vor. Ich mag die Ausfallenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiiTime (5. Dezember 2007)

ja die ausfallenden sind der hammer...da werd ich neidisch..!


----------



## locdog (5. Dezember 2007)

wies jemand die genauen GEO i gewichts daten vom serien monty kamel 231  
ich find das teil geil und nicht nur wegen der ultra flachen optik sondern weil der kenny ne interesante geo hat: WB 1900 bb+40 und for allem CS390
also hohes tretlager kombiniert mit langem hinterbau, das ist interesant


----------



## TiiiTime (5. Dezember 2007)

Wb 1090


----------



## locdog (5. Dezember 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> Wb 1090



ooops, ja stimmt 


hier das BT aufgebaut, das ist das bike vom Pisanka (dem 2m tupen  gerade vor 2h aufgebaut, und jetzt ist er schon am schranzen 

http://www.btbike.com/?p=288


----------



## TiiiTime (5. Dezember 2007)

mir gefällt das bike...zwar ist das kamel 26" noch schöner aber nunja..hat jedes seine eigene seele..! bin ja mal auf video von BT 8.0 gespannt...!


----------



## dane08 (9. Dezember 2007)

hab ich grad bei tartybikes gefunden
221 kamel

Wheelbase: 1020mm
Chainstay Length: 362mm
BB Rise: 70mm
Head Angle: 72 degrees
Centre of BB shell to top centre of head tube: 600mm (23.6")


----------



## curry4king (9. Dezember 2007)

guck mal bei monty-bikes.de


----------



## dane08 (9. Dezember 2007)

ja da steht ne andere und meistens ist die von tartybikes die richtige


----------



## curry4king (9. Dezember 2007)

achso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Dezember 2007)

für alle die dachten, dass das Kamel und das Czar der flachste Rahmen ist 



> http://www.esko.trialeros.com/portfo...hp?sec=galeria
> Go to fotos --> Trialsin --> bicis --> protone1
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Dezember 2007)

The system cannot find the file specified.


aber hiermal das Bild von der Bude:


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Dezember 2007)

der hinterbau ob der hält sieht so zerbrechlich aus bei der verbindung zum tretlager. aber die naben sind geil


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Dezember 2007)




----------



## curry4king (10. Dezember 2007)

irgendwann wird das ganze mal aus einem stück gemacht und sieht dann aus wie ne banane


----------



## luckygambler (10. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es nicht schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (10. Dezember 2007)

umbedingt neu is die idee halt auch net. aber gut aussehen tuts find ich schon


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Dezember 2007)

Das Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren.

MFG


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Dezember 2007)

ui.... die spanier haben s rad von meinem bruder kopiert


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Dezember 2007)

mir gefällts nich.....iiiiiih


----------



## alien1976 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also des 20" geht noch noch  obwohl ich kein vertauen in die Stabilität hätte.
Aber des 26" ist so pothässlich und sieht verdammt schwer aus.


----------



## --Freeride-- (11. Dezember 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> The system cannot find the file specified.
> 
> 
> aber hiermal das Bild von der Bude:



Kräftemässig ist der Rahmen ne Katastrophe, wenn das Begegungsfreiheitstechnisch keine Vorteile hat den so niedrig zu machen, macht das gar keinen Sinn. Kann eigentlich nur durch ne viel dickere Wandstärke und damit deutlich höheres Gewicht haltbar gemacht werden...


----------



## jockie (11. Dezember 2007)

Ohje...sie haben die Draisine kopiert. Es hat eindeutig 2 Räder und 'nen Rahmen dazwischen!


----------



## Schevron (11. Dezember 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Also des 20" geht noch noch obwohl ich kein vertauen in die Stabilität hätte.
> Aber des 26" ist so pothässlich und sieht verdammt schwer aus.


 

also schwer ist es net. hab das gewicht nimmer genau im kopf, aber dürfte so um die 10,4 oder so liegen.
also für ein stabiles 26" super in ordnung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Dezember 2007)

Das 26er hat was von einem Klapprad...


----------



## -saiko- (11. Dezember 2007)

nehmts mir nicht übel aber "grotte"
Sieht weder interessant noch stylisch aus! 
Hoffe nicht das, dass die zukunft wird   


MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (11. Dezember 2007)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## isah (11. Dezember 2007)

So lange ich in diesem Forum bin ist sogut wie jedes neue Produkt direkt erstmal haesslich, geklaut und sinnlos. Aber ist ok, immer schoen weiter silberne Pure's fahren ...


----------



## TiiiTime (11. Dezember 2007)

man kann nur hoffen das es besser wird


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Dezember 2007)

gerade beim rahmen muss ich sagen, dass ich es ganz gut finde, wenn der wenigstens noch einwenig wie ein fahrrad aussieht um irgendwie noch das gefühl zu haben mit einem halbwegs normalen fahrrad tolle sachen zu machen und nich mit einem speziell dafür angefertigten vehikel...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2007)

@isah: du hast recht. stimmt ganz genau. ich erinner mich, als damals das coustellier rauskam und es alle kacke fanden, und das design gibts heute noch....;-) und vorallem wie viele es fahren...

aba diese fat pipe konzept is trotzdem doof


----------



## TiiiTime (11. Dezember 2007)

naja ok speziell angefertigt sind die "normalen" Trialbikes ja auch...! Aber kann euch da nur recht geben...man muss schon noch erkennen dass es ein ober- und unterrohr gibt...sonst wärs ja kein bike mehr!


----------



## ecols (12. Dezember 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> naja ok speziell angefertigt sind die "normalen" Trialbikes ja auch...! Aber kann euch da nur recht geben...man muss schon noch erkennen dass es ein ober- und unterrohr gibt...sonst wärs ja kein bike mehr!



Warum?


----------



## Mr.T (12. Dezember 2007)

Entschuldigt das ich mich bei euch einmische, aber als ausenstehender finde ich es besonders lustig, das sie dort wo man einen Sattel ansatzweise vermuten könnte dann überflüssigerweise dieses Gummiteil aufgeklebt haben- also das reist´s dann auch nichtmehr raus!


----------



## TiiiTime (12. Dezember 2007)

hm naja weil dann einfach nich mehr so ausschaut...ok es hat dann noch 2 räder aber am ende siehts echt so aus wie die prototypen von den autoherstellen...einfach zu futuristisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. Dezember 2007)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> hm naja weil dann einfach nich mehr so ausschaut...ok es hat dann noch 2 räder aber am ende siehts echt so aus wie die prototypen von den autoherstellen...einfach zu futuristisch!



Das sieht nich futuristisch aus, sondern einfach nur schei55e!! Dieses one-pipe, fat-pipe, fuc king-whatever-pipe Konzept geht gar nich!! 
Koxx hatte doch auch mal so n 26er one-pipe Bike aufm Markt, das war weiss mit pinken Aufklebern, sah derbe gay aus!!!! Und zum Kauf des Bikes gabs noch nen weiss-pinken, hautengen Trial Anzug von 1991 dazu


----------



## Trialar (12. Dezember 2007)

Neue Bionic Parts:












Isis-Cranks folgen noch in verschiedenen Farben.
Außerdem kommen noch neue Designs für die V-Brake-Adapter, Kettenspanner, Vorderrad-Naben und ZHI hat die komplette Produktion an Rahmen und Komplettbikes eingestellt, da auch da bald komplett neue kommen sollen.


----------



## digo (12. Dezember 2007)

Lenker ist 660mm breit, habe kein Ahnung warum so kurz. Habe auch Fotos von den neue ZHI und Bionic Rahmen, kann ich per msn überschicken, falls es jemand interresiert. [email protected]


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Dezember 2007)

auch die bionic rahmen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. Dezember 2007)

nanana.... nicht gegen mein ehemaliges 26"bike...
hat sich meiner meinung nach sehr gut gefahren!
auserdem is des bock steif zwischen steuerkopf und tretlager!

ich fands gut! 

würd auch gern wieder sowas baun lassen....aber des ovale material is net perfekt..hätt lieber eins des unten und oben abgeflacht is. aslo statt so () lieber so 
 _
(_)

vllt wirds ja was


----------



## raffnes (12. Dezember 2007)

achtung, 
heiß und fettig!!!


GU 2008

endlich rahmen die mir richtig gut gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiiTime (13. Dezember 2007)

na hoffentlich sind die bald bei Jan zu haben...ich wart auch schon auf den Typhoon...! *yummi*


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Dezember 2007)

der typhoon erinnert mich irgendwie an lego technik.......
aber sonst sieht der schon geilo aus. und die anderen rahmen auch....gefallen mir...mal aufs gewicht gespannt....


----------



## mr.mütze (13. Dezember 2007)

das ST 26 ist ja so geil


----------



## Trialar (13. Dezember 2007)

Auch Bilder vom Freetrials sind dabei:


----------



## locdog (13. Dezember 2007)

die neuen GU kenn ich schon seit paar wochen, leider sind die schweisnahte sowas von beschisen. das sehen die von bikepolmielec nach ne durchzechten betriebsfeier schon viel beser aus !!!
http://www.trials-uk.co.uk/product.aspx?productid=1371
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=32962

die heizkorper sollen so um die 2,1kilo wiegen, ich glaub aber das die sogar 2,2 wiegen.

das LE hingegen soll 1,7 wiegen  und das ist schon sehr interesant


----------



## TiiiTime (13. Dezember 2007)

ok die schweissnähte sehen echt ******** aus...hoffentlich ist das dann bei dem rahmen den ich bestell nen bisschen besser


----------



## Schevron (13. Dezember 2007)

krass. das sind mal echt die schlimmsten Schweißnähte die ich je gesehen hab


und n wunder das der Rahmen so schwer ist, ist das auch nicht. da sind ja allein n kilo schweißnähte dran


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Dezember 2007)

meckert mal nicht über die schweißnähte. ne etwas dickere schweißnaht macht den kohl auch nicht fett.
alu verschweißen ist sowieso immer recht "oberflächlich", da man die nicht so schön mit ner wurzel geschweißt kriegt wie stahl.

und 2,2kg ist ja mittlerweile auch nix neues mehr... wenn man nen rahmen mit etwa 2kilo hat dann ist schon besser, aber ein leichterer rahmen denke ich kann schon problematisch werden. ich will da mal an die koxx-cola-dosen erinnern die ja haufenweise gerisshen oder verbogen sind... dünnen rohren sei dank


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Dezember 2007)

Koxx Coladosen - Müll-Gelaber..... Dummschwätzer!

MFG


----------



## Schevron (14. Dezember 2007)

ging mir auch hauptsächlich um die optik der naht und nicht primär ums gewicht (Gewicht eh nur wegen der länge der schweißnaht, komplett am oberrohr entlang fast bis zum Tretlager)

Und wenn ich mir n Rad für 1000+ (fürs koplett radl) kauf dann hätt ich auch ganz gern das es gut ausschaut und net als hätte ichs selber geschweißt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (14. Dezember 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ... koxx-cola-dosen erinnern die ja haufenweise gerisshen oder verbogen sind... dünnen rohren sei dank





hst_trialer schrieb:


> Bike: selfmade: noname-rahmen: ks=390 rs=1045



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann das Darkhorse Trialteam den ersten WM Titel gewinnt..


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ecols, der war gut! Daumen hoch

MFG


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Dezember 2007)

ich geb ja zu, dass ich nicht die kohle habe um mir nen qualitativeren rahmen zu holen, aber dafür hab ich halt auch keine scheu davor an dem darkhorse-verschnitt einfach mal ne 4-punkt-aufnahme an zu schweißen... und da mach ich auch lieber die naht ein wenig dicker, bevor mir was abreist!

was ich jedoch in der vergangenheit hier mal von koxx am laufenden band gehört hab (mag es auch nur ein schlechter "jahrgang" gewesen sein) schreckt mich davor deutlichst ab. da würde ich eher zu echo oder zoo greifen, obwohl die bionic auch nicht verkehrt sind.

für mich jedoch nicht nötig, da ich nicht so oft und auch nicht auf eurem niveau fahre. traurig aber wahr. ich baue in meiner freizeit lieber einen international konkurrenzfähigen formel-rennwagen!

ewig lange schweißnähte sind wirklich nicht so schön, aber bisschen dicker können sie gerne sein. und die nähte von gu werden scheinbar mit zittriger hand, aber dafür vernünftig geschweißt!


----------



## raffnes (14. Dezember 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> alu verschweißen ist sowieso immer recht "oberflächlich", da man die nicht so schön mit ner wurzel geschweißt kriegt wie stahl.



aha.
dann nehme ich das nächste mal wohl lieber pattex.
es liegt definitiv am können vom schweißer, und nicht am material.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2007)

also ich würde mich für ein darkhoorse wlrd class elite team zur verfügung stellen....das wäre das ware bike, auf dem stehen dürfte "the answer"....hehe.....just fun....


----------



## dane08 (15. Dezember 2007)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10254
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10248
hoffe kein repost


----------



## TiiiTime (15. Dezember 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> also ich würde mich für ein darkhoorse wlrd class elite team zur verfügung stellen....das wäre das ware bike, auf dem stehen dürfte "the answer"....hehe.....just fun....



naja da steht dann wohl doch nen "The Question" drauf 

aber wär echt mal cool nen Darkhorse-Trial-Team


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Dezember 2007)

die bionic rahmen gibst jetzt auch in 116mm ausfaller und die zhi rahmen auch


----------



## ecols (15. Dezember 2007)

ich will - verdammt nochmal - horizontale 135mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. Dezember 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> ich will - verdammt nochmal - horizontale 135mm



Nicht fluchen! Hol dir den hier!


----------



## ecols (15. Dezember 2007)

bestell ich sofort.. der hat mir schon auf der eurobike gefallen.. mir war nur nicht klar dass es der einer der wenigen - wenn nicht der einzige - 135mm rahmen ist.. wenn er nur nciht so verdammt hoch wär.. ich wollte doch eher +25..
(bei hoffmann kann man sowas ja sicher auch haben)


----------



## TiiiTime (16. Dezember 2007)

welche nachteile hat denn das höhere tretlager?


----------



## ecols (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde mit höherem Tretlager tippt sichs schlechter..


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Dezember 2007)

andere frage was hat ein höheres tretlager für vorteile?

mfg marcel


----------



## isah (16. Dezember 2007)

Man steht stabiler auf'm Hr, man kann besser hochrollen und man hat mehr Bodenfreiheit. Allerdings sind Gap's und auch Sidehop's am Anfang komisch weil man das Gefuehl hat der Hebel fehlt, das Hr schiesst nur so zwischen den Beinen durch. Ich wuerde mich um ca. +20 halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (16. Dezember 2007)

der bt raven hat doch horizontale und 135mm, glaube der 7 sowie der ganz neue 8ter.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Dezember 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> der bt raven hat doch horizontale und 135mm, glaube der 7 sowie der ganz neue 8ter.



Jo das stimmt. Bloß sind die Spanner beim BT fürn Ar*** . Bei den Spannern brechen nach kurzer Zeit die Stücke in denen die Achse geführt wird ab und auf Ersatzspanner kann man dann lange warten. Ich habe das auch schon durch und mir dann was selber gebastelt. Außerdem sieht das neue BT zum :kotz: :kotz:  aus finde ich.


----------



## TiiiTime (16. Dezember 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt. Bloß sind die Spanner beim BT fürn Ar*** . Bei den Spannern brechen nach kurzer Zeit die Stücke in denen die Achse geführt wird ab und auf Ersatzspanner kann man dann lange warten. Ich habe das auch schon durch und mir dann was selber gebastelt. Außerdem sieht das neue BT zum :kotz: :kotz:  aus finde ich.



vielleicht ist das beim 8.0 beachtet wurden..und ganz ehrlich..ich finds totschick!


----------



## Bike Lane (16. Dezember 2007)

koxx boxx, karbon und coustellier v2 gibt es auch in 135mm horizontal. das bike oben sieht allerdings echt hässlich aus, wie die nacht finster ist.


----------



## triptonight (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab meinen BT Rahmen jetzt seit März und keine Probleme mit den Spannern. Bei mir funktionieren sie optimal; hatte bis jetzt noch nichts besseres. Man muß bloß darauf achten, wie man die Spanner festzieht und auch wieder löst. Hab am Anfang ( in den ersten Wochen ) auch nicht genau darauf geachtet und da war auch schnell das Gewinde von der Achsschraube und auch ein kleines Stück von der Führung kaputt. Ist aber quasi meine Schuld gewesen und dafür können ja die Spanner nichts. Die Spanner sind schon echt gut, man muß vielleicht halt etwas mehr auf die Handhabung achten als bei den meisten Anderen aber wenn man weiß wie es geht, dann hat man damit auch keine Probleme.


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Dezember 2007)

kurze frage welche scheibe zum flexen: schrup oder trenn.


----------



## curry4king (19. Dezember 2007)

trenn


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Dezember 2007)

danke und metal versteht sich


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Dezember 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> kurze frage welche scheibe zum flexen: schrup oder trenn.



Trennscheibe 1-1,5mm dick an den Seiten Carles Diaz mäßig abgeknipst


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Dezember 2007)

ich habe hier so eine schwarze scheibe zu trennen aber die ist keine 1-1,5 mm  dick geht die auch?

mfg marcel

die ist 2.5 mm dick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (20. Dezember 2007)

geht auch! eine 1mm trennscheibe für einen winkelschleifer habe ich noch nie gesehen. das teil würde ja sofort reißen wenn man es etwas verkantet.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Dezember 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> geht auch! eine 1mm trennscheibe für einen winkelschleifer habe ich noch nie gesehen. das teil würde ja sofort reißen wenn man es etwas verkantet.



Oja die reisst sofort weg


----------



## curry4king (20. Dezember 2007)

für steine sind die so dünn


----------



## digo (20. Dezember 2007)

B1




Z2 silber-weiss:




Zhi freewheel:


----------



## kingpin18 (20. Dezember 2007)

Die Frames sind ja richtig Günstig und sehen auch noch Schick aus.
Bionic B1  150 
Bionic B2  150 
Zhi Z2  180 
Zhi ZM2B 170 

Wer einen Neuen Rahmen brauch Holt euch den dort.


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Dezember 2007)

Nochmal zu den Trennscheiben:

Es gibt scheiben, die sind 1 mm dünn - diese sind zum Trennen von Edelstahl und anderen Metallen gedacht. Zum Schleifen dürfen diese nicht verwendet werden, weil diese sonst brechen.

Trennscheiben für Stein müssen grün gekennzeichnet sein, Scheiben für Metall müssen blau gekenntzeichnet sein.

MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Dezember 2007)

> Es gibt scheiben, die sind 1 mm dünn - diese sind zum Trennen von Edelstahl und anderen Metallen gedacht. Zum Schleifen dürfen diese nicht verwendet werden, weil diese sonst brechen



Was aber Scheiß egal ist da man beim flexen keine wirkliche Kraft ausübt. Wer da mit druck rangeht kann seine Felge wegschmeißen, und wer so dumm ist da wirklich fest zu drücken der hat dann halt Splitter von der Scheibe im Gesicht.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Dezember 2007)

Ozonys 2008






leider noch ohne Eckdaten


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Dezember 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Was aber Scheiß egal ist da man beim flexen keine wirkliche Kraft ausübt. Wer da mit druck rangeht kann seine Felge wegschmeißen, und wer so dumm ist da wirklich fest zu drücken der hat dann halt Splitter von der Scheibe im Gesicht.



Und für alle die sich wenn sie mit der dünnen Scheibe flexen fast in die Hose pissen weil sie denken das Teil bricht und steckt dann in der Halsschlagader gibt es ja auch noch Schutzbrillen bzw. Schutzmasken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2007)

die dünnen scheiben darf man nur in verbindung solcher schutzanzüge benutzen:


----------



## bertieeee (20. Dezember 2007)

also ich nehm auch schon ewig dünne scheiben und wenn der nen metall zeichen drauf ist kann man wohl oder übel damit ne felge anflexen. und schon von der logic her metall kann man schneiden, aber nich flexen wo viel wengiger belastung an der scheibe auftritt darüber muss man klaub ich nich nachdenken


----------



## raffnes (20. Dezember 2007)

es geht nur darum ob die belastung radial oder axial auftritt. 
beim trennen ist mir noch nie ne millimeter scheibe zersprungen, beim entgraten schon mehrmals (und fingerspitzen gefühl besitze ich). dann hat man ne kleine rote stelle im gesicht und gut. da blutet nix. wer keine schutzbrille trägt ist trotzdem dumm.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Dezember 2007)

Nu-Trennscheiben-Thread

meine letzte Flexung liegt über 2 Jahre zurück...fahre weiße heatsinks in cnc backings. Und meine Bremse funktioniert perfekt unter allen Umständen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## hopmonkey (21. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde der durchmesser der scheiben ist beim flexen von wesentlich entscheidenderer wichtigkeit als die dicke.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub da sollte jeder einfach mal mit bisschen vorsicht seine eigene erfahrungen machen. und ob nu 1mm oder bissl mehr ist wurst.
nur nicht zu doll aufdrücken weil die felge sonst weg ist!!! und wie schon gesagt: SCHUTZKLAMOTTEN an!!!
und denn feuer frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (21. Dezember 2007)

Bis jetzt hat´s die billigste Scheibe mit dem billigsten Gerät aus´m Baumarkt immer getan. Egal was draufstand.  
Also man muss da keine Wissenschaft draus machen. Außer man ist vielleicht Profiflexer.


----------



## Spezialistz (21. Dezember 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> geht auch! eine 1mm trennscheibe für einen winkelschleifer habe ich noch nie gesehen. das teil würde ja sofort reißen wenn man es etwas verkantet.



die scheiben sind sehr flexibel und gehen auf keinen fall kaputt. die haben halt nen sehr hohen verschleiß, aber dafür sind das die geilsten scheiben, die es gibt. sowas gibt es halt nicht im baumarkt...


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Dezember 2007)

ok danke erst mal ich probier das mit der scheibe die ich habe und dann mal sehn was passiert. schutz brille habe, ich setze ich auch auf. hab ja keine lust auf ein drittes nasen loch.

noch mal zum schluss welche beläge sind den die die am besten auf geflexten felgen funktionnieren. von der brems leistung. der verschleiß ist egal


mfg marcel


----------



## TiiiTime (21. Dezember 2007)

Heatsink..!

http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/index.php?p=brakepads


----------



## Schevron (21. Dezember 2007)

für die hs33 sind prima:
- coustelier beläge
- Berbel beläge (Trialershome)
- rote KoxxBloxx


----------



## dane08 (21. Dezember 2007)

die braunen koxx sind auch echt gut 
hab ne leichte flexung und kein bitumen


----------



## Eisbein (21. Dezember 2007)

ich persönlich bevorzuge gute und dünne Hilti scheiben.
di haben 1,6mm? also irgentwas zw. 1und 2mm


----------



## Thiemsche (21. Dezember 2007)

Auf leicht geflexter Felge und ohne Bitumen , Rockpads


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin nach wie vor fÃ¼r die roten Heatsink in CNC-Schalen auf guter Flexung,ich muss einfach einen steinharten Druckpunkt haben sonst fÃ¼hl ich mich nicht wohl...


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (22. Dezember 2007)

*rock 'n' roll. *


----------



## Xmut Zadar (22. Dezember 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Die Frames sind ja richtig Günstig und sehen auch noch Schick aus.
> Bionic B1  150
> Bionic B2  150
> Zhi Z2  180
> ...



Mensch, da könnteste dir ja noch 2 holen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Ozonys 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt stehen se in den news.
185/380/+25
mir gefällt das net.....sieht uncooler aus, als das alte model.
das alte war viel verspielter, das neue sieht mir zu möchtegern edel aus....
aßerdem gibts das 2008er nur in silber und schwarz, den beiden aufregendsden farben der welt.


----------



## Thiemsche (22. Dezember 2007)

Der Hi-Light Titanrahmen siet ja nicht schlecht aus aber welcher Normalsterbliche soll sich denn nen Trialrahmen aus Titan leisten koennen?


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2007)

die montage der hs33 find ich echt unpraktisch... da sind doch quasi nur die die schrauben ständig unter zugbelastung, die einleitung in den rahmen erfolgt also nur über die gewinde, okay es ist titan, aber muss ja trotzdem nicht sein.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Dezember 2007)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Der Hi-Light Titanrahmen siet ja nicht schlecht aus aber welcher Normalsterbliche soll sich denn nen Trialrahmen aus Titan leisten koennen?



Nun ja. Ich würde mal sagen wenn das Geld hätte und die Wahl zwischen einem 1000 Koxxrahmen und einem 1000 Titanrahmen hätte würde ich den Titanrahmen nehmen weil dort der Preis vom Material aus gerechtfertigt ist und nicht wie bei Koxx wo man einfach nur den Namen bezahlt.


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Dezember 2007)

kann mir mal jemand sagen was der unterschied zwischen den adamant A1 und A2 ist.

danke 

mfg marcel


----------



## curry4king (23. Dezember 2007)

der eine rahmen hat noch cnc parts drann und integrierten brakebooster und sowas


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Dezember 2007)

und sonst nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (23. Dezember 2007)

denke nicht aber das soll mal irgendwer klarstellen der ahnung davon hat


----------



## ecols (23. Dezember 2007)

bedingt durch die CNC parts hat der A1 geringfügig kürzere kettenstreben. Rest der Geo ist gleich..


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Dezember 2007)

bei dem A1 ist ja ein intregrierter brakebooster dran müsste ich da noch einen dran machen oder ist der so steif genung


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Dezember 2007)

pünktlich zu Weihnachten.... GU-Rahmen beim Jan

einer von vielen


----------



## TiiiTime (24. Dezember 2007)

ich sabber hier grad alles voll...wahhhhhhhh...am 27. wird bestellt.. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (24. Dezember 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> pünktlich zu Weihnachten.... GU-Rahmen beim Jan
> 
> einer von vielen



SIEHT DER GEIL AUS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (24. Dezember 2007)

Der LE könnt zum ernsten Wettkampf-Gerät werden.


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Dezember 2007)

mal wieder coust beläge weis jemand wie viel der versand kostet bis hier in den norden deutschlands? 

mfg marcel


----------



## mario1981 (24. Dezember 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> mal wieder coust beläge weis jemand wie viel der versand kostet bis hier in den norden deutschlands?
> 
> mfg marcel




Ich hab 22 Incl. Versand bezahlt nach Deutschland.
Ich denke er macht keinen Unterschied ob Norden,Süden,Westen,Osten.
Solange es Deutschland ist.


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Dezember 2007)

hmm das geht ja noch
und einfach e-mail hingeschrieben in englisch?



sorry hatte vergessen zu schreiben von frankreich aus direkt von cousteller


----------



## mario1981 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ja direkt aus Frankreich im Briefumschlag.

Schreib den einfach mal auf Englisch an!


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Dezember 2007)

wenn wieder klein geld da ist werd ich das machen danke


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Dezember 2007)

warum nimmste net die cousts von heatsink???


----------



## digo (25. Dezember 2007)

DOB Magnesium Rahmen mit neuen Design:


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hübsch Hübsch

price?

MFG


----------



## curry4king (25. Dezember 2007)

Neue Rahmen bei Jan















24"
naja und die neuen GU Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (25. Dezember 2007)

Der Echo - Disc-only - Rahmen hört sich sehr sehr interessant an. Und ist auch schön leicht.

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Dezember 2007)

und hier noch die passenden Laufräder dazu











(nur mal so am Rande... mein HR mit Ritzel ist leichter als das ECHO VR  )


----------



## curry4king (27. Dezember 2007)

das ist krass


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Dezember 2007)

und für alle die mit dem big betty snake bites hatten den gibst jetzt auch in einer draht version gewicht guck ich noch

gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Dezember 2007)

http://schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahrrad/...gruppe=12&ID_Produkt=40&ID_Artikel=647&info=1

damit ist der ne alternative zu dem maxxis oder try all


----------



## Scrat (27. Dezember 2007)

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...EXTREME-SPORT-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-W0QQAdIdZ32186349

Paßt nicht wirklich hier rein, hat aber TryAll-Reifen 

Gruß, Thomas (aber sowas in der Art hab' ich doch schonmal in Nordbaden gesehen )


----------



## trialisgeil (27. Dezember 2007)

Scrat schrieb:


> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...EXTREME-SPORT-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-W0QQAdIdZ32186349
> 
> Paßt nicht wirklich hier rein, hat aber TryAll-Reifen
> 
> Gruß, Thomas (aber sowas in der Art hab' ich doch schonmal in Nordbaden gesehen )


SCORPA 4-Tricks heißt das "gute" Teil. Is aber schon älter...


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Dezember 2007)

weis jemand wie schwer die avid bb5 mit hebel und leitung ist. danke

gruß marcel


----------



## Levelboss (30. Dezember 2007)

http://www.booboodog.net/images/bb7-weight-worksheet.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (30. Dezember 2007)

danke


----------



## TiiiTime (30. Dezember 2007)

das ist aber die BB07 und nich die BB05...!

die BB5 gibts bei eBay mit scheiben (160mm) VR+HR für knapp 30 euro.
die BB7 ist da um einiges teurer...!


----------



## ecols (30. Dezember 2007)

Neuer Katalog von koxx online: http://vids.worldofk.com/book124/Koxx Trial v1.00.pdf

unter anderem das 26" hydroxx mit:
1075WB 380CS +45BB 10,1kg outa the box fÃ¼r 1949â¬

und falls jemand grad geld haben sollte: 




_WB: 1092 mm
CS: 380 mm
BB: +50 mm
Weight: 9,55 kg
UVP: 3339â¬
_


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2007)

******* sieht das ding geil aus


----------



## TiiiTime (30. Dezember 2007)

erinnert irgendwie an nen dowhillbike mit dem "dicken" ende des oberrohres...


----------



## ecols (30. Dezember 2007)

für die leichtbauer..


			
				http://www.try-all.com/index.php?lg=en_EN&type=trial&page=comp&country=IN schrieb:
			
		

> 32,5gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

Alter Schwede..... Die Preise sind ja mal wieder der Hammer. 3300â¬ fÃ¼r ein Bike???? DafÃ¼r bekommt man einen gebrauchten Kleinwagen. Und die Parts werden auch immer teurer. Ich denk mal Koxx braucht jetzt wieder Geld um die Miete fÃ¼r diese Designerradboutique in Paris zu bezahlen. So ein Witz der Laden. Ein riesen groÃes GeschÃ¤ft fÃ¼r 10 RÃ¤der und paar Klamotten  GrÃ¶Ãenwahn lÃ¤sst grÃ¼Ãen!!!!


----------



## TiiiTime (30. Dezember 2007)

da lobt man sich doch solch läden wie Jan's Trialmarkt der nur so an Bikes und Parts strotzt


----------



## Bike Lane (30. Dezember 2007)

hmm, ich freu mich schon so drauf!


----------



## TiiiTime (30. Dezember 2007)

auf was denn?


----------



## sebi-online88 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hydroxx 26" fulldisc






Mehr Infos: http://www.nopogo.org/spip.php?article420


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Dezember 2007)

full disk wie geil .   ist das hinten ne 190er magura scheibe?


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2007)

komisch... warum finden denn mittlerweile "alle" fulldisk so toll?

ich kann mich glaub ich an zeiten erinnern da war eine disk am hr verpönt.
ich bin auch damals juicy7 gefahren an vr+hr, zwar war es nur ne 160er hinten aber die ging absolut gar nicht, alleine schon wegen des belag-spiels im sattel.

was ist also an fulldisk jetzt soviel besser?


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Dezember 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> komisch... warum finden denn mittlerweile "alle" fulldisk so toll?
> 
> ich kann mich glaub ich an zeiten erinnern da war eine disk am hr verpönt.
> ich bin auch damals juicy7 gefahren an vr+hr, zwar war es nur ne 160er hinten aber die ging absolut gar nicht, alleine schon wegen des belag-spiels im sattel.
> ...



Hinten geht nunmal nur ne HS33 mit geilen Belägen oder ne V ala Felix und bei Disc nur ne Hope07 

hatte ne Hope 06 hinten... war auch ganz ok aber im Vergleich zur 07er absolut untauglich finde ich


----------



## curry4king (31. Dezember 2007)

Hope 06 160er oder 180er?? was hattesten damals drann?


----------



## TiiiTime (31. Dezember 2007)

ich kann dem Fulldisk auch nix abhaben...bin damals auch fullsisk gefahren und hab das nich unbedingt toll gefunden...! HS33 am HR ist da schon die beste Wahl..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Hope 06 160er oder 180er?? was hattesten damals drann?



160mm am Monty 221TI

war ok, bin aber mit meiner HS33 05´ mit Coust Belägen um einiges mehr zufrieden


----------



## curry4king (31. Dezember 2007)

am 20" hab ich ja auch hs33
ich meinte jetzt 26" mit hope06 und 180er am HR


----------



## TRAILER (31. Dezember 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Hydroxx 26" fulldisc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



optisch perfekt das bike


----------



## Monty98 (31. Dezember 2007)

neue gabel? koxxbox mit disc?


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2007)

hat der vorne 160er und hinten 180er scheibe?


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Dezember 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> neue gabel? koxxbox mit disc?



Gibts noch mehr bilder? Die Gabel sieht sehr nach Pace Kopie aus nur ohne Carbon.


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Dezember 2007)

hinten ist 190er magura scheibe


----------



## Schevron (1. Januar 2008)

und die haben am boxx hinten die discaufnahme noch mal anders gemacht. am anfang saß die hinten auf dem ausfallenden. jetzt ist es wie beim xtp im ramen


----------



## TiiiTime (1. Januar 2008)

kotz boxx triffts wohl eher vom aussehen her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Januar 2008)

Sorry aber was macht Vincent und der andere Typ dort mit seinen Fingern bzw. Händen  ??  Haben die Gicht oder Rheuma??


----------



## TiiiTime (2. Januar 2008)

die führen koxx in die hip hop szene ein!


----------



## trialisgeil (2. Januar 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Sorry aber was macht Vincent und der andere Typ dort mit seinen Fingern bzw. Händen  ??  Haben die Gicht oder Rheuma??



Bestimmt! Oder einfach nur das leider höchst ansteckende GÄNGSTA-Syndrom!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Januar 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Bestimmt! Oder einfach nur das leider höchst ansteckende GÄNGSTA-Syndrom!



Normalerweise sollen die Handzeichen ja Buchstaben nachstellen aber irgendwie ergibt das bei den 2 Typen keinen Sinn


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Januar 2008)

Koxx hat kein Geld mehr fÃ¼r Preisschilder... so einfach ist das

sieht schwer nach dem neuen Preis des KoxxBoxx aus

eine Hand 3
zweite Hand 4
dritte Hand 4
dann noch ne 0 hin

*tada* 

der Preis der komischen Boxx

3440â¬


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Januar 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> also das sieht schwer nach dem neuen Preis des KoxxBoxx aus
> 
> eine Hand 3
> zweite Hand 4
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiiTime (2. Januar 2008)

so legen die bestimmt immer ihre preise fest...!

"los mach mal nen handzeichen...du da auch...ah ok...!"


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Januar 2008)

mich würde interessieren wie der rahmen gefertigt wird, also vorallem das (ehemals) sattel"rohr", wo geschweißt wird und alles andere...


----------



## curry4king (2. Januar 2008)

Hydroforming! da tipp ich jetzt ma druf
einfach nen alu rohr inne form packen und ordentlich wasser ins rohr ballern :-D


----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. Januar 2008)

würd gern mal mehr über die gabel wissen...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Januar 2008)

man das koxxboxx sieht auf dem bild total geil aus.

vincent hingegen wirkt eher wie ein typischer frankfurter assi. glatze unrasiert trainingshose assischuhe sweat jacke


hahahahaha


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollen die Handzeichen ja Buchstaben nachstellen aber irgendwie ergibt das bei den 2 Typen keinen Sinn



der vincent macht den klassischen elefanten, und der kerl daneben den double turkey.. habt ihr in gangsterologie und assikunde net aufgepasst?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Januar 2008)

also ich denk das die oberrohr-sattelrohr konstruktion aus zwei halbschalen zusammengebrutzelt wird

und wer sagt das die gabel ohne carbon is?


----------



## konrad (2. Januar 2008)

und noch eine entscheidende frage-wieso lässt sich vincent ein dual-disc bike bauen,wenn er zuletzt gesagt hat,dass er scheibenbremsen noch nie mochte?

okay,er wird das bike ma für promo-zwecke fahren....aber sonst wirds wohl im laden stehn bleiben...tztz
naja,schlussendlich hat ja der kunde,bzw. 'bike-lane' die qual der wahl


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Januar 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> man das koxxboxx sieht auf dem bild total geil aus.
> 
> vincent hingegen wirkt eher wie ein typischer frankfurter assi. glatze unrasiert trainingshose assischuhe sweat jacke
> 
> ...



genau das dachte ich auch dabei


----------



## C00L_MAN (3. Januar 2008)

die Gabel ist nur einen Prototyp und wird leider nicht in die Serienproduktion übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Januar 2008)




----------



## luckygambler (3. Januar 2008)

wenns net so weit weg wär...


----------



## TiiiTime (3. Januar 2008)

och is ja nur nen katzensprung von mir weg


----------



## jockie (3. Januar 2008)

Was ein lächerliches Plakat...weder richtig englisch noch richtig deutsch.

Hätte übrigens besser in den Thread Termine 2008 gepasst.


----------



## Schevron (3. Januar 2008)

jockie schrieb:


> Was ein lächerliches Plakat...weder richtig englisch noch richtig deutsch.


 
du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2008)

ich finde das Wort lächerlich sehr unpassend und schlecht gewählt. 
unprofessionell hätte hier besser gepasst. 
lächerlich isses nicht. aber ist egal.


----------



## Monty98 (4. Januar 2008)

Dani Comas bei Monty bis 2011

http://www.monty.es/news/index.asp?news_id=599


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Januar 2008)

impressionen aus der camel produktion...*im loving it*

http://www.monty.es/news/index.asp?news_id=597

so geil...war mal dabei als da die 221 ti 07 gebaut wurden...
des is so geil wenn da zig bremsen räder lenker etc in reih und glied hängen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Januar 2008)

ein Traum  

alle neuen Monty Hope's mit normaler Leitung!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Januar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> neue gabel? koxxbox mit disc?



Ohh nein bitte nicht. Jetzt steigen die Mitläufer die wegen Hermance Vorne auf hs33/vbrake geweschelt sind wieder auf Disc um  
Fand das eh lustig. Kaum ist er hs33 vorne gefahren haben nicht grad wenige Leute vorne umgebaut


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2008)

cyro du musst doch verstehen. HS33 ist doch viel leichter als disc. (das wusste man vorher natürlich noch nicht)


GU LE 26"


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Januar 2008)

na und lasst sie doch.
ich trage auch nur wegen hemance seit kurzem nen grauen sweatpulli.......jeder brauch stars und sternchen....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Januar 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> na und lasst sie doch.
> ich trage auch nur wegen hemance seit kurzem nen grauen sweatpulli.......)



ahahaha, geil
Ich lass mir jetzt wie die Coust Brüder eine Monobraue wachsen


----------



## TiiiTime (6. Januar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> ahahaha, geil
> Ich lass mir jetzt wie die Coust Brüder eine Monobraue wachsen


----------



## jockie (6. Januar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> ahahaha, geil
> Ich lass mir jetzt wie die Coust Brüder eine Monobraue wachsen



Kannst du schon damit flattern? Gibt das Auftrieb?  *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

das ist tuning   "böserblick"


----------



## glotz (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo
habe die tage die ersten neuen Laufräder von unseren Freunden aus taiwan bekommen!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

das Vorderrad wiegt wie auf dem bild zu sehen 710 Gramm


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

ist das 26 oder 20 zoll


----------



## glotz (6. Januar 2008)

das ist gard 20" aber wie haben auch einen satz 26"


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

hast du ein shop weil du wir gesagt hast? was kosten den die netten felgen?


----------



## glotz (6. Januar 2008)

nee hab keinen shop!
wir das sind die jungs von der bs-style crew! zu kaufen gibts die erst später! müssen die dinger für die taiwanesen erst mal testen und dann sagen was sie noch leichter machen sollen!
mfg


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

denn sag mal bescheid wenn die getestet sind und es die zu erwerben gibt


----------



## TiiiTime (6. Januar 2008)

was denn? Bohrung+Fräsung? irgendwann leidet die stabilität da drunter...kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die so viel aushalten wie die "nur" gebohrten...


----------



## glotz (6. Januar 2008)

also da ist nichts gefräst an den felgen! das wird alles gestanzt! und warum auch immer können dei leider nicht beide eckig stanzen.

das 26" hinterrad wiegt komplett mit schrauben und ritzel 1055 Gramm!
Felge allein vorn 30gramm leichter als try-all hinten 70gramm leichter als try-all


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Januar 2008)

vorallem hinten...

wobei ich vorne die Löcher noch ein bisschen breiter machen würde.


btw: meins wiegt vorne 610gramm (mit ca.9gramm Felgenband)

also 69Xgramm dürfte denk ich von der stabilität her gut gehen...


Was wiegt die HR-Felge? sieht nämlich nach ner leichten/stabilen Kombi aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Januar 2008)

glotz schrieb:


> nee hab keinen shop!
> wir das sind die jungs von der bs-style crew! zu kaufen gibts die erst später! müssen die dinger für die taiwanesen erst mal testen und dann sagen was sie noch leichter machen sollen!
> mfg




Das dürfte er doch sein oder ? http://www.jetset.com.tw/


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (6. Januar 2008)

Das ist zwar sicherlich nix zum trialen, aber trotzdem eine prima Sache...







http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,526607,00.html


----------



## TiiiTime (6. Januar 2008)

igitt...


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

also das ist das hässlichste was ich je gesehen habe aufruf an koxx baut bloß weiter die rahmen mit hydro aber nicht son metallbau kasten scheiß nicht das die  auf die idee kommen. ich weis nicht wie man so viel lange weile haben kann das sieht ja aus wie ein strommast oh man


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Januar 2008)

ich finds geil und würds innen mit neon beleuchten yeah!


----------



## cmd (6. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> das sieht ja aus wie ein strommast oh man



strommasten gibt es auch aus diesem material:

http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,1059444,00.jpg


----------



## TiiiTime (6. Januar 2008)

....


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Januar 2008)

http://www.k-124.com/

Koxx macht jetzt auch Downhill und Crosscountry bzw. MTBs, die wollen anscheinend voll angreifen...


----------



## TiiiTime (7. Januar 2008)

hilft nur ignorieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (7. Januar 2008)

man könnte da ja auch einfach überall neopren oder sowas drüberziehen dann siehts net hässlich aus

vill fährts isch das ja richtig porno?? wie eine wolke xD
Ich würde mein bike dann [SIZE=-1]Jindujun nennen :-D[/SIZE]


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Januar 2008)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> http://www.k-124.com/
> 
> Koxx macht jetzt auch Downhill und Crosscountry bzw. MTBs, die wollen anscheinend voll angreifen...



schaut euch mal das XC koxx box hydrogedings an. 5499euro für ein alu hardtail ist doch echt lässig!


----------



## glotz (7. Januar 2008)

also die hintere felge wiegt 441 Gramm (20")


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Januar 2008)

ich meine der rahmen kostet doch schon 1499â¬ einzeln.... wenn man sich dafÃ¼r nicht nen top rahmen bei nicolai anfertigen lassen kÃ¶nnte... und nicht nur hardtail....
echt krass


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Januar 2008)

glotz schrieb:


> also die hintere felge wiegt 441 Gramm (20")



das wär glaub echt maln Versuch wert - werd eine kaufen wenn ihr dann "Jetset-Verteiber" seit


----------



## Monty98 (7. Januar 2008)

glotz schrieb:


> das Vorderrad wiegt wie auf dem bild zu sehen 710 Gramm



 auf das Gramm gleich leicht wie meine 31Loch Onza + American Classic Kombination  











kein Scherz...es sind 31 Löcher in der Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (7. Januar 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/06/casios-ex-f1-shoots-in-superslowmo/

Fuer die Filmer, 





> Casio's new EX-F1 can record full motion video at 1200fps.



ca. 1000 Euro wenn's die Cam denn gibt


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Januar 2008)

hmm wenn dort nicht gerade ein loch fürs ventil ist bohr da doch eins rein


----------



## curry4king (7. Januar 2008)

bringt nix wenn das loch der nabe wo anders ist
lass es odch einfach so die eine speiche da


----------



## Monty98 (7. Januar 2008)

dort ist die Naht. also das Ding gegenüber vom Ventil-Loch


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Januar 2008)

hmm ok alles klar wusste ich nicht


----------



## Schevron (8. Januar 2008)

sieht aber auf jeden fall fett aus. die onza löcher und die gelochte Felgenflanke.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Januar 2008)

gib sie zurück und sag es sind zuwenig löcher in der felge.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Januar 2008)

Tarty tauscht sie eh aus...


----------



## konrad (8. Januar 2008)

scheiß doch drauf...im anderen thread streiten se sich um jedes 10tel gramm und du beschwerst dich,weil du eine speiche net einfedeln kannst...wird scho nicht implodieren...


----------



## jockie (8. Januar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> kein Scherz...es sind 31 Löcher in der Felge



Meine hat 32L...scheint also einfach 'ne Montagsfelge zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (8. Januar 2008)

tarty tauscht gratis aus...


----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> scheiß doch drauf...im anderen thread streiten se sich um jedes 10tel gramm und du beschwerst dich,weil du eine speiche net einfedeln kannst...wird scho nicht implodieren...


 
genau. seh es hinsichtlich der gewichtsersparnis


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Januar 2008)

habt ihr eigentlich schon was von den echo naben mit freilauf gehört weil ich ein vid gesehen habe und ich die aber nirgents gefunden habe weder beim jan noch sonst irgent wo. weis jemand was über die nabe ich such das vid noch dann poste ich das auch noch

gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Januar 2008)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?autocom=video&CODE=details&id=257


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2008)

echo+freilauf= schlecht

einfach mal so aus erfahrungswerten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Januar 2008)

Reden wir hier Ã¼ber Echo's mit integriertem Freilauf oder mit Externem, den man draufschraubt?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Januar 2008)

Ich denk mal die Echonabe mit integriertem Freilauf wird genauso Schei$$e sein wie der Echofreilauf zum Schrauben.


----------



## noob-rider (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
habe gerade mal 20 und 26 zoll rahmen gefunden die um die 1400g wiegen.
weiß nicht ob sie schonmal jemand gepostet hatte aber:
www.dobbike.com

leider auf chinesisch, aber die angaben sind zu lesen.
einfach das zweite symbol anklicken für die rahmen  

mfg and so far
Kai


----------



## Schevron (17. Januar 2008)

edit und löschen. hatte mich geirrt =)

PS. wurden glaub schonmal gepostet. aber baßt scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (17. Januar 2008)

So hier mal mein neues Bike. Ist aber noch nicht ganz so wie geplant. Wir haben es nur auf die schnelle für den Worldcup am Wochenende zusammengebaut, damit ich Ersatz habe. Einzelteile werden noch geändert und farblich abgestimmt.

Radstand 1085
Kettenstrebe 380
Tretlager plus 2 bzw 4

zum Gewicht kann ich noch nichts sagen, kommt noch


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Januar 2008)

dem Lorenz fällt immer was neues ein  und es wird immer noch besser


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Januar 2008)

what a beauty...   die Kettenstreben gefallen...


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

http://www.nirgos.com/palletg.htm

e paletten für 5 bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert


----------



## Jim Space (17. Januar 2008)

nu stuff, zwar nicht zum radfahren, aber zum angucken für schlechtes wetter,

die neue ausgabe vom null-zine

recht bmx-lastig, aber man sollte immer mal einen blick über den tellerrand wagen

zu finden hier null-zine

viel spass damit


----------



## isah (17. Januar 2008)

Die Bilder gefaellen mir, aber die Aufmachung ist nicht so mein Fall. Der Text in Bildern zB, wird bei mir sehr eigenartig dargestellt und ist schwer zu lesen. Vielleicht als PDF veroeffentlichen, oder einfach in Blog-Form mit normalem Text + Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2008)

Neon ISIS-Kurbeln (360g ???)





http://trials-uk.co.uk/product.aspx?productid=1667


----------



## V!RUS (18. Januar 2008)

Jim Space schrieb:


> null-zine



Find ich immer gut. Gute Bilder, auch wenn paar BMXer drin sind.  

Schöne Sache.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Januar 2008)

Seit wann sieht isis wie 4kant aus? Interessantes System...


----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Seit wann sieht isis wie 4kant aus? Interessantes System...



uups


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Januar 2008)

sehen cool aus die Kurbeln, abgesehen von diesem 170mm Schriftzug da unten, der is überflüssig!! Das wäre genauso wie wenn ich mir 35cm auf die Unterhose nähen lasse


----------



## speedy_j (18. Januar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> uups



der zarte in der mitte ist doch isis.


----------



## elhefe (19. Januar 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> sehen cool aus die Kurbeln, abgesehen von diesem 170mm Schriftzug da unten, der is überflüssig!! Das wäre genauso wie wenn ich mir 35cm auf die Unterhose nähen lasse



Willst Du damit andeuten, die Kurbeln hätten in Wirklichkeit nur ein Zehntel der Länge, die drauf steht?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Januar 2008)

und ein neuer 20T Rockring und die "Trials is Dead" DVD beim Jan


----------



## digo (21. Januar 2008)

NEW ZM1BZM1-B ,1000mm, 358mm, BB-55, 71.5















NEW-B-2 ,1000,358,BB-60,71.5 (bashguard)














NEW-B-3 ,1020,358,BB-55,72










NEW-B-1(135MM) ,1078,380,BB-30,71.5


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Januar 2008)

irgentwie kommen mir die b3's bekannt vor hmm vllt von gu wer weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (21. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> irgentwie kommen mir die b3's bekannt vor hmm vllt von gu wer weis



is doch wuarscht, hauptsache billig sind se


----------



## Monty98 (21. Januar 2008)

also das allererste is schon sehr hübsch


----------



## TiiiTime (21. Januar 2008)

b3 schaut nach monty aus


----------



## V!RUS (22. Januar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> b3 schaut nach monty aus












Mehr nach GU würd ich sagen...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Januar 2008)

Welcher Hersteller erbarmt sich und mach paar Rahmen mit Cantis??  
Wo ist denn da der Mehraufwand? <--gibst das Wort?


----------



## elhefe (23. Januar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Wo ist denn da der Mehraufwand? <--gibst das Wort?



Ja, gibt es.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2008)

Denk doch mal multifunktionell, mit einem Rahmen, der die Magura-Aufnahme aufweist, kannst Du wÃ¤hlen zwischen Hs33 und V-Brake - beides lÃ¤sst sich sehr gut mit entsprechenden Adaptoren auf der 4-Punkt Aufnahme fahren. Hat man z.B. einen Rahmen mit Canti's, und aus i.-welchen GrÃ¼nden hat man mal keine Lust mehr auf V-brak oder will halt mal Hs33 "testen", dann mÃ¼sste man den Kompromiss mit den Evo- Adaptoren machen, und dass das weniger als das Gelbe vom Ei ist, ist klar.


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Januar 2008)

einer der gründe warum ich keine vees fahre ist z.B das ich meinen Rahmen nich mit den adaptern vergewaltige. das mag zwar funktioniern aber das is ne verkeimte schei$e


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. Januar 2008)

eine Magura mit Evo Adaptern auf Canti Sockeln ist deutlich weniger Kompromis als eine V-Brake mit Adaptern auf 4-Loch Maguraaufnahme. 

Auch vom Gewichtsaufwand...

Jedoch würd ich die Magura nur mit den alten Evo-Adaptern fahren, nicht mit den neuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (24. Januar 2008)

warum was ist der Unterschied zwischen alt und neu?


----------



## TiiiTime (24. Januar 2008)

neu                 -        alt

plaste              -        metall
dünne felgen     -        dicke felgen

das ist der unterschied


----------



## cmd (24. Januar 2008)

beim evo2 adapter is nix aus plaste!


----------



## TiiiTime (24. Januar 2008)

mit dem evo 2 kannste aber auch nur dünne felgen fahren...


----------



## misanthropia (24. Januar 2008)

aber das hat doch mit dem Adapter nichts zu tun wie weit die Aufnahmen an Rahmen sind... ich kann dir  da nicht folgen. Das hängt doch in keiner weise irgendwie miteinander zusammen?!


----------



## insane (24. Januar 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> aber das hat doch mit dem Adapter nichts zu tun wie weit die Aufnahmen an Rahmen sind... ich kann dir  da nicht folgen. Das hängt doch in keiner weise irgendwie miteinander zusammen?!



Doch hängt zusammen, die neuen Adapter haben so eine Art Brakebooster auf dem dann quasi eine 4-Punkt aufnahme simuliert wird.

Wenn dein Rahmen sehr breit ist biegt es diesen Booster auseinander und deine Kolben stehen dann schief zur felge, wenn die Felge dann überhaupt noch rein passt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (24. Januar 2008)

na gut versthe was du meinst ist dann eine verständnisfrage gewesne. für mich sind die silbernen die adapter und das schwarze der brake booster.Ich verstehe das als 2 unabhängige Bauteile. aber okay Problem ist gelöst


----------



## curry4king (24. Januar 2008)

das is kein brakebooster das ding is ja nur aus blech oder alu das feixiert die halter das sie sich nicht seitlich verdrehen da sie ja nur an einem punkt fest sind


----------



## insane (24. Januar 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> das is kein brakebooster das ding is ja nur aus blech oder alu das feixiert die halter das sie sich nicht seitlich verdrehen da sie ja nur an einem punkt fest sind



deshalb schrieb ich ja "so eine Art Brakebooster" ...


----------



## misanthropia (24. Januar 2008)

```
das is kein brakebooster das ding is ja nur aus blech oder alu das feixiert die halter das sie sich nicht seitlich verdrehen
```
also doch n brake booster


----------



## *Sickboy* (24. Januar 2008)

@ Raimund-Aut

Warum würdest du denn den Evo2 nicht fahren. Ist der Evo1 besser?!?

Mich stören am Evo1 bisschen die Stützen aus Plastik. Sieht nicht wirklich so stabil und steif aus wie der "Quasi"-Breakbooster aus metall.

....hatte mir auch schon überlegt den mal zu testen. Kannst du mir vielleicht über den direkten Vergleich etwas berichten? 

Wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## TiiiTime (25. Januar 2008)

dannn musst du den älteren evo1 nehmen...da sind die noch aus metall!


----------



## Schevron (25. Januar 2008)

Hab auch was neues gefunden: das neuste Monty to GO!!! 
Für den Trialspaß immer und überall 

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLAPPRAD-KLAPPFA...ryZ74470QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## konrad (25. Januar 2008)

bei www.bike-box.de gesehn:


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Januar 2008)

Gibt's glaube ich schon lÃ¤nger, da gab es meine ich auch ne floatingscheibe mit BlÃ¼mchen in der BremsflÃ¤che und rosanem Spider-richtig chick.


----------



## V!RUS (25. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (25. Januar 2008)

ich find,wer sich neon-farbene felgen und bremsen an sein bike baut,der kann mit ner edel rose-eloxierten Hope-scheibe nicht allzu 'gay' sein.natürlich is es nicht die männerfarbe...aber man(n) soll ja auch zu seiner weiblichen seite stehn


----------



## Trialside (26. Januar 2008)

Zu deinem weißen Zhi würde die Bremse doch ganz gut passen  Und dann noch die rosafarbene CK Nabe im HR von der du ja auch so angetan warst....
Da kannste deine feminine Seite ganz dezent zum Ausdruck bringen


----------



## Richi_HH (26. Januar 2008)

na wenn wir schonmal beim thema sind, dann setze ich auch noch einen drauf. Falls du keine scheibe fährst, hier was für die hs33...

Anhang anzeigen twins_klein.pdf


----------



## curry4king (26. Januar 2008)

die verschlechtern das bremsverhalten...
:edit :-D ok nicht gesehen es ging nur um die Schwule Optik


----------



## digo (26. Januar 2008)

NEON:




BB:55 Whellbase:1000 Head angle:72° Chain stay:363
Weight:20" 1810g


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Januar 2008)

digo schrieb:


> NEON:
> http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/3815/2007122915275571576pe9.jpg
> BB:55 Whellbase:1000 Head angle:72° Chain stay:363
> Weight:20" 1810g



    
geb mir mal bitte bescheid wenn du das ding als komplettbike hast


----------



## Schevron (27. Januar 2008)

schade das die vorne kein dickeres Steuerrohr haben mit integriertem bzw. semi integriertem Steuersatz. Ich finde das sieht viel besser aus. Macht dann auch nen stabileren Eindruck, denke is auch bißl stabiler weil man ja mehr schweißfläche um das dickere Rohr hat.
Gewicht wird denk ich net so viel ausmachen weil man ja dann am steuersatz spart

Sonst so ein ganz nettes Radl auch wenn ich die scheiben mit den zacken von der optik net mag, die Farbkombi net meins ist

und ganz wichtig: ich würde was anderem als ner Hope am HR nie meine Gesundheit anvertrauen.

Aber vom Prinzip her, Mg Ramen, besonders mit dem Gewicht, echt ne schicke sache


----------



## Monty98 (27. Januar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> Aber vom Prinzip her, Mg Ramen, besonders mit dem Gewicht, echt ne schicke sache



Der Rahmen ist aus 7075 Aluminium

Das Gewicht ist ohne Schutzplatte gemeint.

Zum Vergleich:
Echo Lite 08 mit Platte 1,814kg
Neon 20" mit Platte 2,095kg

näheres


----------



## Monty98 (27. Januar 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> AL 7075 ist nicht schweißbar also kann der Rahmen niemals aus diesem Alu sein!



ok...fürn Magnesium Rahmen wär er aber schwer.

edit: in dem selben steht die 20" Monty-Gabel auch als 7075 Alu drin...naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (27. Januar 2008)

hm. ich dachte das wäre der Mg Ramen mit 1300g

dann hab ich ihn ev. verwechselt


----------



## florianwagner (27. Januar 2008)

neue disk nabe von try all


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Januar 2008)

Die Nabe Wird aber TryAll-like nicht gerade gÃ¼nstig?


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Februar 2008)




----------



## Monty98 (1. Februar 2008)




----------



## isah (1. Februar 2008)

Meine 16 Jaehrige Schwester koennte mit ner p&s und photoshop elements was besseres basteln als dieses Ozonys-Bild.

Fahrrad finde ich trotzdem sehr schoen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (1. Februar 2008)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2008)

SchÃ¶n, aber was ist das fÃ¼r eine Scheibe vorne? Sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Windcutter und Magura Julie Scheibe...


----------



## TiiiTime (1. Februar 2008)

wieso erinnert mich der rahmen an koxx hydroxx...


----------



## Eisbein (1. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Meine 16 Jaehrige Schwester koennte mit ner p&s und photoshop elements was besseres basteln als dieses Ozonys-Bild.
> 
> Fahrrad finde ich trotzdem sehr schoen.




mir kamen änliche gedanken in bezug auf die quali...


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Februar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> wieso erinnert mich der rahmen an koxx hydroxx...




und en bissel coust


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2008)

was für ein kettenspanner ist das? ist der von point?


----------



## LBC (2. Februar 2008)

langsam stell ich mir die frage, wieso man immer noch reinrassige trialrahmen  zur verwendung mit einen schaltwerk bzw. kettenspanner baut


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2008)

da es gelegntlich zu regeländerungen kommt die z.b. mehrere (schaltbare) gänge vorsehen. kenn mich in den aktuellen regeln nicht aus, aber hab mal davon gelesen, dass glaub 6gänge vorhanden sein müssen.


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Februar 2008)

das mit den gängen war mal so das mann 6 schaltbare gänge haben musste um in der mtb klasse fahren zu können aber das ist eigentlich schon lange geändert.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Februar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> SchÃ¶n, aber was ist das fÃ¼r eine Scheibe vorne? Sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Windcutter und Magura Julie Scheibe...



Soweit ich mich Erinnern kann ist das eine a2z Scheibe. Die gab es noch vor der Windcuter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (4. Februar 2008)

Für alle die sich e paar Klamotten gestalten wollen hier jetzt das Passende Motiv. Der Link dazu ist unten in der Signatur


----------



## TiiiTime (4. Februar 2008)

wer will son mist auf nem shirt?


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Februar 2008)

ich finds ziemlich geil


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Februar 2008)

nochmal ein "hässlicher" Booster mehr beim Jan 








aber zum Glück auch etwas sehr nützliches!


----------



## curry4king (5. Februar 2008)

entlich...





22


----------



## curry4king (5. Februar 2008)

hmm war 1 sek zu lahm


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Februar 2008)

Hier noch ein bisschen Tensile Kram

Kurbeln:





Rockring:


----------



## Smilymarco (6. Februar 2008)

Die Tensile hab ich auf meinem Einrad... und schon verbogen 

Sind sehr leicht und haben sich die ersten 3 Monate sehr geil gefahren bis ich die dann verbogen hab.


----------



## isah (6. Februar 2008)

Smilymarco schrieb:


> Die Tensile hab ich auf meinem Einrad... und schon verbogen
> 
> Sind sehr leicht und haben sich die ersten 3 Monate sehr geil gefahren bis ich die dann verbogen hab.



Aber du grindest doch auf den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (6. Februar 2008)

aber selbst des söllten die aushalten


----------



## bike 20 (6. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


>


Gibts den nun wirklich?


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Februar 2008)

Na klaro gibt es das Rad: http://spherebike.com/ozonys/v1-2.html

Cadre: XR20 short couleur blanc
Matière: Aluminium 6061
Stickers: OZONYS anti-usure blancs
Géométrie: 
Longueur totale: 995mm
Hauteur boitier de pédalier: +55mm
Bases arrières: 350mm
Angle de direction: 72°
Fourche :OZONYS alu disc 160mm couleur alu brossé ou noir
Potence :VIZ 175mm / 35° / 31,8mm couleur argent ou noir
Spacer: aluminium noir
Guidon : VIZ MAX BAR oversize 31,8 / 750mm anodisé or
Jeu de direction :semi-intégré renforcé
Poignées :caoutchouc transparent
Frein avant :Louise BAT ou CARBON ou HOPE (levier gauche ou droit) 160mm
Frein arrière :HS 33  ou Louise BAT ou HOPE (levier droit ou gauche) 160mm
Demi-coquille HS 33:anodisé or
Patins : OZONYS verts spécial trial
Manivelles :TT 160mm (ISIS drive)
Axe de pédalier :122,5mm light (ISIS drive)
Pédales :doubles cages aluminium noires
Roue libre : VIZ 18 dents anodisé or
Sabot :Aluminium light couleur couleur alu (avec elastomère)
Chaine :KMC remforcée light
Pignon :12 dents ou 13 dents vissé
Jante avant :VIZ 39mm 28 trous percée anodisée or
Jante arrière: VIZ 46mm 32 trous percée anodisée or
Moyeu avant :VIZ disc 28 trous percé anodisée or
Moyeu arrière :VIZ 32 trous à filletage percé anodisée or
Rayon: anodisés noirs
Tête de rayons: anodisés noirs
Pneus avant: MAXXIS creepy crawler 2,2
Pneu arrière: MAXXIS creepy crawler 2,5
Fonds de jantes: noir
Poids :10,2 Kg


----------



## bike 20 (6. Februar 2008)

Was sagt ihr dazu?:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] Echo Urban Gabel 20" 805gr
und





[/URL][/IMG] Brake Booster 48gr


----------



## Smilymarco (6. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Aber du grindest doch auf den?



Grinden eigentlich mehr auf Pedal.

Aber was bei euch Bashguard etc ist, ist beim Einrad die Kurbel.

Wenn ein Hinderniss zu hoch ist um direkt draufzuspringen, gehn wir über Pedal bzw Kurbel drauf...


----------



## ecols (7. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


>


Kinpin oder mod? bitte mal obigen link löschen, sebi hat ihn ja shcon nochmal gepostet, da hat wohl spherebikes ein problem.... chen.
is nur nervig dass die login screen kommt immer wenn das bild geladen werden soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Februar 2008)

auf die Plätze... fertig... Magnesium 

www.tartybikes.co.uk

die 20" Geo is krank 985 - 350 +65


btw: 28Loch Felgen wären schön...


----------



## tinitram (8. Februar 2008)

wahrscheinlich ein repost... egal.

gibts das rad irgendwo in unserem land ? 
und hat irgendjemand schonmal drauf gestanden und kann berichten ?


----------



## Monty98 (8. Februar 2008)

tinitram schrieb:


> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images/large_zoot.jpg
> 
> wahrscheinlich ein repost... egal.
> 
> ...



Onza Vertrieb gibts glaub ich keinen in "unsrer" Umgebung (warum auch immer)
Hab das Rad schon seeehhr lange im Visier, hab aber gehört das der Rahmen ein Gewicht jenseits von jedem 26"-Rahmen haben soll.


----------



## tinitram (8. Februar 2008)

hier schreibt einer dass es 25lbs wiegt:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=80124&st=0&p=999584&#entry999584

--> 11,3 kg geht doch noch


----------



## Trialar (9. Februar 2008)

Street-Trial-Frame von der Koxx-Untergruppe 24-Bicycles:


----------



## isah (9. Februar 2008)

Sehr schoen!

Hast du die Geo?


----------



## Trialar (9. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Sehr schoen!
> 
> Hast du die Geo?



Leider Nein


----------



## isah (9. Februar 2008)

Achtung! An die von euch die dieses Modell besitzen, es ist von einem Weltweiten Rueckruf betroffen.


----------



## insane (9. Februar 2008)

wundert mich, dass die davon auch nur eins verkauft haben


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Februar 2008)

Hat irgendwie ähnlichkeit mit meinem Zoo! 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (10. Februar 2008)

kurze frage halten die http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=228 gibt es von adamant,zoo,gu......

gruß marcel


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Februar 2008)

So, es gibt n Koxx Boxx in einer "White Edition"







Es ist auf 22 StÃ¼ck limitiert, kostet â¬2,799 (fast geschenkt  )

Ausstattung:
Cadre: BOXX 26"

Fourche: TRY-ALL alu disc 190 mm
Jeu de direction: TRY-ALL renforcÃ©
Guidon: TRY-ALL Oversize plat (option: relevÃ© blanc)
Potence: TRY-ALL NUC Oversize 125mm x 25Â° grise
Bouchon de potence: TRY-ALL NUC
PoignÃ©es: FRENCH-ID mousses noir
Boitier de pÃ©dalier: TRY-ALL Isis 127,5mm
Manivelles: TRY-ALL Isis longueur 175mm grises
Chaine: TRY-ALL renforcÃ©e light
Roue libre: TRY-ALL 108.9 18 dents
Protection roue libre : TRY-ALL Symetrik
Frein avant: MAGURA LOUISE 190mm
Frein arriÃ¨re: MAGURA HS33
Patins : TRY-ALL blancs
PÃ©dales: TRY-ALL MagnÃ©sium blanches
Pignon: TRY-ALL Ultralight single-speed 15 dents
Jante avant: TRY-ALL 39mm 28 trous percÃ©e jaune fluo
Jante arriÃ¨re: TRY-ALL 47mm 32 trous percÃ©e jaune fluo
Rayons: 2.0 / 1.8 / 2.0 inox + Ã©crous inox
Moyeu avant: TRY-ALL CNC disc 28 trous
Moyeu arriÃ¨re: TRY-ALL 26" CNC single-speed CNC 32 trous
Tendeur de chaine: TRY-ALL Escargots CNC
Pneu avant: TRY-ALL STIKY 26X2.00 blanc
Pneu arriÃ¨re: TRY-ALL STIKY 26X2.50 blanc
Chambres Ã  air: TRY-ALL renforcÃ©es
Fonds de jante: TRY-ALL noir
Protection de base: TRY-ALL logo blanc
Poids: 10 Kg 200 (avec pÃ©dales)

Geo:
Empattement : 1095 mm
Bases arriÃ¨res : 380 mm
Angle de direction : 71,5Â°
Hauteur du boÃ®tier : + 54 mm


----------



## Schevron (15. Februar 2008)

erstens: warum ein "weißes" fahrrad vor einem weißen hintergrund fotographieren?

und zweitens sehen die Reifen irgendwie aus als hätte jemand schwarze reifen genommen und einfach auf "negativ" im Fotoprogramm geklickt.


----------



## Trialside (15. Februar 2008)

Den Einduck hatte ich auch sofort. Und Koxx fotografiert gerne weiße Räder vor weißem Hintergrund...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Februar 2008)

also die Möhre sieht schon derbe geil aus   allerdings is es wirklich dumm das vor nem weissen Hintergrund zu fotograffieren.
Aber ich meine auch dass das Bild nur photoshoped ist!! Wenn man sich die Reifen mal anguckt, das kann nich original sein, voll die komischen Schatten usw usw...
Aber vom Deign her echt schick, und komischerweise billiger als das normale Boxx


----------



## Icke84 (15. Februar 2008)

naja ich finds ehrlichgesgat nicht so schick, aber is ja geschmackssache.

aber man sieht das da etwas in photoshop geamcht wurde, guckt mal in die zwischenräume der scheibe.
und wie rubelnaldo schon sagte, die schatten von den stollen sind ganz falsch


----------



## Bike Lane (15. Februar 2008)

ist wahrscheinlich billiger als das normale boxx, weil auf die titanteile verzichtet wurde. deshalb hat es auch keine 9,6 kilo sonder 10,2. wobei die titanschrauben sicherlich keine 600 gramm ausmachen. naja was solls!


----------



## Trialside (15. Februar 2008)

Würde sich mal einer die Mühe machen und die Reifen wieder "zurückinvertieren"?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Februar 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Würde sich mal einer die Mühe machen und die Reifen wieder "zurückinvertieren"?



Haha, geile Idee... ich denke mal die weissen TryAll Reifen in 26" sind noch garnich draussen, deshalb musste Photoshop her! 
Kennt einer die Verkaufszaheln vom Boxx?? Is ja krass dass die jetzt schon ne Sonder Edition raus bringen, normalerweise macht man das nur wenn man seine Sachen nich los wird (so wie Mercedes, die haben den SLR 722 Edition auch nur gebaut weil sie noch SLRs rumstehen hatten und nich wussten was sie damit machen sollten... die Vollidioten...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndUser (15. Februar 2008)

mal erlich weiße reifen?¿?

ich hab selbst nen weißen rahmen aber das teil?
ich beschrenk mich mal "find ich nicht gut", 
das material was se vorn gespart haben hinten wieder ran gemacht 
und 10,2kg für knapp 3 scheine find ich auch nicht gut.
hab gehört koxx rahmen halten nicht lange,
iss da was drann?

gruß Collapse


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. Februar 2008)

2ndUser schrieb:


> hab gehört koxx rahmen halten nicht lange,
> iss da was drann?



Kommt drauf an wie Du sie behandelst, die sind sensibel   Wenn Du immer lieb zu ihnen bist, und nen Unterrohrschutz hast, dann halten sie schon ne Weile. Wenn Du sie allerdings "Neil-Tunnicliffe-mäßig" zerschranzt, dann geben sie nach kurzer Zeit den Geist auf...


----------



## Trialside (16. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir das Bildmal vorgenommen und ein kleines Stück des Hinterreifens invertiert. Und siehe da - die Reifen waren vorher schwarz...
(Wers nicht glaubt kanns ja selber mal probieren )
Aber es kann schon sein dass nach dem weißen 20'' Sticky auch die 26er Reifen in weiß daherkommen...
Ich finds allerdings unsinnig weil die Reifen eh nicht lange weiß bleiben


----------



## isah (16. Februar 2008)

Sieht ploetzlich richtig gut aus..


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Februar 2008)

http://www.kia.de/showroom/pro_ceed.aspx


----------



## MisterLimelight (16. Februar 2008)

ja. schön. Was das Sponsoring wohl einbringt? Grundsätzlich begrüße ich Leute/Firmen, die Geld in den Sport stecken. Nur leider kriegt in diesem Fall der "Normalo" garnicht mit um was für einen Sport es sich wirklich handelt denn es wird von Rennen und Mountainbike-Profi gesprochen - kein Wort von Trial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (16. Februar 2008)

in der Farbe sieht das Boxx richtig fett aus =)

viel besser als die white edition und auch besser als das original =)


----------



## Eisbein (16. Februar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> in der Farbe sieht das Boxx richtig fett aus =)
> 
> viel besser als die white edition und auch besser als das original =)



jo, ist aber immer noch nen vielzu teures koxx was warscheinlich nicht länger als 10monate lebt.
Das desing erinnert mich jetzt noch mehr an die aufmachung von trackmania nations.


----------



## Schevron (17. Februar 2008)

stimmt, da is echt was dran mit dem trackmania =)


----------



## Eisbein (19. Februar 2008)

BT 8.0 spiderman edition: 
http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34260


----------



## TiiiTime (19. Februar 2008)

sehr geile lackierung!


----------



## Bike Lane (19. Februar 2008)

@mr. mütze

lass die finger von den naben, denn die werden aus gutem grund zum halben preis angeboten. wenn du einen etwas stärkeren tritt hast wird dir das gewinde beim sperrklinken ring reißen. außerdem sind sie extrem schwer. lieber einen gescheiten front freilauf oder halt eine king.


----------



## bike 20 (20. Februar 2008)

http://www.henbikes.com/i/cat/mono_1.jpg bracke booster.


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Februar 2008)

eine der neuen TryAll Naben...


----------



## isah (20. Februar 2008)

schoen.. simpel.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. Februar 2008)

... und für 159 ocken bei dir zuhaus, ziemlich teuer finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich bedenke wie schnell so ne einfache Nabenform auf der CNC zu Drehn geht... Man bezahlt hier echt nur den Namen.


----------



## isah (20. Februar 2008)

schon ******** wenn man 135mm horizontal will, und sich die kaufen 'muss'...


----------



## ecols (21. Februar 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> http://www.henbikes.com/i/cat/mono_1.jpg bracke booster.


find ich total geil!


----------



## Bike Lane (21. Februar 2008)

naja, man kann auch jede x beliebige hinterradnabe nehmen und ganz einfach die achstopper (oder wie die dinger heißen, die das lager klemmen) um 2,5mm auf beiden seiten abfeilen. das ist ein aufwand von max 10-20 minuten und passt genauso.


----------



## cmd (21. Februar 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> naja, man kann auch jede x beliebige hinterradnabe nehmen und ganz einfach die achstopper (oder wie die dinger heißen, die das lager klemmen) um 2,5mm auf beiden seiten abfeilen. das ist ein aufwand von max 10-20 minuten und passt genauso.



was?


----------



## isah (21. Februar 2008)

Wenn du einen Rahmen mit 135mm + horizontalen Ausfallenden hast, brauchst du 20"-Stil Kettenspanner. Die passen aber nicht zwischen ne normale Singlespeed Nabe und den Rahmen, bei der TryAll Nabe wurde das bedacht und man hat eben die Moeglichkeit besagte Spanner zu benutzen. 

Bike Lane erklaert das man auch einfach ne 'normale' Nabe runterfeilen kann, damit man Platz fuer die Spanner hat - und sich somit das Geld fuer die TryAll Nabe spart. 

Ich sollte mich bei der Sendung mit der Maus bewerben.


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Februar 2008)

der erklärbär


----------



## isah (21. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich Quasimoto, warst aber nah dran.


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Februar 2008)

mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Februar 2008)

relativ new stuff: http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34267

sind halt mal anständige fotos vom kotz brocken (koxx boxx)


----------



## Monty98 (22. Februar 2008)




----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2008)

also bei dem Rockring wäre ich mir mal echt unsicher ob das hebt. auch wenns Titan ist.

bei dem Boxx. Ich verseh einfach nicht warum da dieser blöde "bürzel" dran ist. Warum ein möglichst leichtes rad bauen und dann sowas unnötiges dran machen was nur gewicht kostet.
Geht mir nicht in die Birne warum dann plötzlich "design" wichtiger ist.


----------



## isah (22. Februar 2008)

----> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34311

7,96 kg, mit besagtem Rockring.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. Februar 2008)

sieht geil aus !


----------



## isah (22. Februar 2008)

---> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=33275&page=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (22. Februar 2008)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=93 






die neue try all nabe 102gramm?


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2008)

Wow. 7,96kg is echt übel.
Wenn man dann noch leichtere reifen als die montys drauf macht, den monty vorbau (oder ist derhier auch aus Mg?), titan Speichen, dann bekommt man das ding noch auf 7,8kg. Bei der gabel bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es noch ne leichtere als die Koxx (ich denk mal das es die ist) gibt.

Die Tryall nabe is auch heftig ausgefräst. Viel geht da nimmer.

Der Lorenz Hoffmann hat inzwischen auch seine HR-Nabe fertig. (für Schraubritzel und Felgenbremse) - 130g


----------



## locdog (23. Februar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> Der Lorenz Hoffmann hat inzwischen auch seine HR-Nabe fertig. (für Schraubritzel und Felgenbremse) - 130g



und wieveil kostet so eine nabe ? 
ist das uberhaupt ne 26" Nabe (135mm)
Der flansch abstand konnte bischien grosser sein. sooo eine breite achse ist nicht gut, zu grosser hebel, da habe ich grose bedenken :|


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Februar 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> gibt es davon irgendwelche bilder, nen preis ?
> 130g sind schon sehr verlokkend








http://hoffmannbikes.de/

hier meine Nabe vom Hoffmann...


----------



## Eisbein (23. Februar 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> http://hoffmannbikes.de
> 
> hier meine Nabe vom Hoffmann...
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/NOS/Bike08/19.JPG



ah neuartige speichenbefestigungsmethode?


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Februar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ah neuartige speichenbefestigungsmethode?



Warum? Sind doch Löcher drin ist etwas hell belichtet.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Februar 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Warum? Sind doch Löscher drin ist etwas hell belichtet.



Feuerlöscher??


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Februar 2008)

ich habe die Steckachsen-Version... auch wenns aufm Bild wie ein Gewinde aussieht 

wiegt so wie sie auf dem Bild ist (mit Ritzel ohne Achse) 132gramm...

Steckachse wiegt 33gramm (Alu)


----------



## Eisbein (24. Februar 2008)

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34358

DOB Gabel
26" 690g


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Februar 2008)

Also an einer Dob VR Felge wäre ich interessiert. Das ganze andere Leichtbau Zeug überlass ich euch, ist mir zu unsicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Februar 2008)

Meta Bikes @ Göhrig...







20"+26" 1135/1185


----------



## isah (27. Februar 2008)

Der Preist ist ja mal sehr gut, vorallem fuer die Teile. Noch'n Eno statt dem ACS und das Rad waere fast perfekt...


----------



## TiiiTime (27. Februar 2008)

nur etwas schwer sind die beiden bikes...! jedenfalls das 20"


----------



## Trialar (28. Februar 2008)

Neue Teile beim Jan:





Meta-Vorbau: 26" 125mm 25° 215g




Meta-Vorbau: 20" 175mm 35° 255g




Meta-Lenker: 72cm 305g




Meta-Steuersatz: 110g


----------



## Trialar (1. März 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Street-Trial-Frame von der Koxx-Untergruppe 24-Bicycles:



Endlich hab ich das Komplettbike dazu gefunden (tested by Phil Feeney):










Außerdem gibts für die Y.M.I.A.B.-Felge n neues Design (550g):


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. März 2008)

schöne ösen. sollten sie an die scheiß try-all auch mal dran klatschen!


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. März 2008)

dannn nim die VIZ, da haste Try all mit Ösen


----------



## isah (2. März 2008)

nicht wirklich neu, aber schoen






-----> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34469


----------



## ecols (2. März 2008)

isah schrieb:


> nicht wirklich neu, aber schoen...



schön is glaub ich anders.. sieht aus wie ein styx in ranzert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. März 2008)

zugegeben, ob das Rad schoen ist, da kann man streiten.. hier hingegen, ...


----------



## ecols (2. März 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. März 2008)

Meta... Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbeln...
*ob das alles wirklich nötig is*


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. März 2008)

ja ist es.
ich hab lieber die Auswahl zwischen 200 verschiedenen Firmen als zwischen 2. Vielleicht werden sich Firmen wie Meta, Neon, Dob und wie sie alle heißen noch ganz schön umgucken wenn sie feststellen, dass der Kuchen nicht allzu groß ist und somit nicht jeder ein Stück abhaben kann. Aber das lass nicht meine Sorge sein.


----------



## Monty98 (3. März 2008)




----------



## Fabi (3. März 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2008)

> The error returned was:
> 
> Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature. If you are not logged in, you may do so using the form below if available.



das forum is eh irgentwie gay *g*


----------



## Monty98 (3. März 2008)

verpasst nicht wirklich was...

aus dem Hause Zhi/Bionic


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2008)

Danke

Wirklich aufregend ist es nicht.
Das gewicht wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Sherco (3. März 2008)

ist das tretlager so hoch wie es aussieht?


----------



## konrad (3. März 2008)

wird das ernsthaft getestet?damit macht man sich doch nur zum affen...


----------



## mr.mütze (3. März 2008)

jan solte mal die dob teile ran bekommen werd ihm mal ne e mail schreiben


----------



## Schevron (3. März 2008)

das demonboy wäre als rein 20" echt ganz nett. aber so als hybrid isses echtn witz


----------



## mr.mütze (3. März 2008)

ist das 26"20" oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Schevron (3. März 2008)

jup 26" vorne, 20" hinten


----------



## mr.mütze (3. März 2008)

und das könnte welchen vorteil haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. März 2008)

Das du noch'n kleines bisschen bloeder aussiehst als mit nem Rad ohne Sattel sowieso schon? Gut moeglich.


----------



## jockie (4. März 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> verpasst nicht wirklich was...
> 
> aus dem Hause Zhi/Bionic
> http://www.bbike.cc/photo/fengmian/B-3.jpg


Interessanter Vorbau.



MisterLimelight schrieb:


> (...) ich hab lieber die Auswahl zwischen 200 verschiedenen Firmen als zwischen 2 (...)


Siehe oben.


----------



## Scrat (4. März 2008)

Das ist wirklich 26"-20"-Mix.

Was für Leute, die sich an höheren Stufen nicht auf's HR trauen und die lieber abfahren 

Das Rad geistert aber schon 'ne ganze Weile rum, letztens aber wohl noch in schwarz.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## roborider (4. März 2008)

Gibts zwar bei uns nicht zu kaufen, leider nur in Japan. Sehen aber trotzdem ganz nett aus :

*Giant Trials Pro*





Link

_Preis: ~1200â¬_

*Giant Trials Comp*




Link 2

_Preis: ~510â¬_

------------------------------------------------


*Giant Trials Pro 20"*




Link 3

_Preis: ~1200â¬_

*Giant Trials Comp 20"*




Link 4

_Preis: ~960â¬_


----------



## ChrisKing (4. März 2008)

Ja, die sehn wirklich gut aus!


----------



## roborider (4. März 2008)

Hab hier doch was gefunden, wo man den 26" Rahmen herbekommt, ist aber leider ein Ã¤lteres Modell

Link

knapp 200â¬ fÃ¼r das Rahmenset mit Kurbeln ist auch ziemlich preiswert ...

bei dem Shop gibts auch den Norco Moment zu kaufen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. März 2008)

Wer es noch nicht kennt. Bei TartyBikes zubeeugen.

Try-All Rear Street 19" Felgenring.
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10405


----------



## Smilymarco (7. März 2008)

Joa... die gibts bei uns Einradlern schon länger...

Die normalen TryAll Felgen sind bei uns die "TryAll light" und das halt die normalen "TryAll Reinforced"

Halten übrings nicht viel mehr aus... hab schon welche brechen sehen.

Auf der Koxx-One Homepage gibt es jetzt auch den weißen Trialreifen für hinten.
www.koxx-one.com


----------



## sebi-online88 (7. März 2008)

Die weißen Reifen gibt es für vorne und hinten in 20" und 26" zu kaufen.

Hinten: http://www.k-124house.com/TRIAL//Try-All/HDDB4295a25f13456

Vorne: http://www.k-124house.com/TRIAL//Try-All/HDDB4295a25f2759f

Lenker nun auch in weiß: http://www.k-124house.com/TRIAL//Try-All/HDDB4501f47ff3fb3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (7. März 2008)

So, hab mal das Internet ein bissl durchstöbert und poste einfach mal alles was mir neu war. Kann also leicht sein dass des Zeug schon bekannt ist.


Speed Race - Black Viper





Titerra Ti-tr Titanrahmen 1.3kg





Yess (Mit V-Brake-Sockel)









Katayama Bremsbeläge für V-Brake und HS33





Stark


----------



## speedy_j (7. März 2008)

hat mal jemand einen preis für den titanrahmen gesehen?


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. März 2008)

der is heute morgen vor mir über die straße gegangen, als ich mitm auto warten musste


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2008)

geo vom yess wäre intressant zuwissen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. März 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


>





->


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. März 2008)

wie die rahmen ausm boden sprießen...wahnsinn...
also ich mir damals mein erstes trialbike gekauft habt hat ich die wahl zwischen echo und koxx und heute??? is ja fast wie beim auto kauf...
aber hat ja auf jeden fall nen postiven einfluss auf den preis(außer bei koxx)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> der is heute morgen vor mir über die straße gegangen, als ich mitm auto warten musste



hättest ja mal kurz die scheibe runter machen können und fragen, war aber bestimmt zu früh, für schnelles denken.


----------



## Trialar (8. März 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> geo vom yess wäre intressant zuwissen.



*Wheelbase: *1015mm
*BB Rise: *5mm
*Chainstays: *390mm
*Head Tube Angle: *72°



Gewicht etc. steht nicht dabei
​


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. März 2008)

Updated CNC-Frame...

1588gramm - 26"


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. März 2008)

Die Gewichtsangabe kannst du knicken, ist nur eine Schätzung


----------



## la bourde (10. März 2008)

Das Atomz ATKII 2008:
26":




   
und 20":


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2008)

geiles gerät das 26"


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. März 2008)

müssten die ausfallenden nich irgendwo offen sein?


----------



## la bourde (10. März 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> müssten die ausfallenden nich irgendwo offen sein?


ne, es ist eine 12mm Achse wie fuer DH Bike (kein Maxxle leider).

Der Kettenspanner ist auch etwas speziales:








http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10142


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2008)

12mm Steckachse? Ist des dann auch ein 150iger Hinterbau?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. März 2008)

Das muss ja der BESTE Spanner der WELT sein. Zu Dem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (11. März 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Das muss ja der BESTE Spanner der WELT sein. Zu Dem Preis


Der neue ist viel guenstiger. Ich glaube 50 oder so.

Es ist keiner 150iger Hunterbau mm, sondern 135mm.


----------



## curry4king (12. März 2008)

geil ein Spacer Berg scheint wohl in mode zu sein (siehe GIANT)

dann bin ich ja nicht der einziege der mit sowas rumfährt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. März 2008)

der atomZ is der doch exakt der gleiche wie 07, nur der lack is bissi anders.


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. März 2008)

die richtige Version der "White-BoXX"


----------



## curry4king (12. März 2008)

sieht ziemlich geil aus mit den weissen schlappen aber nur wenn man nicht fährt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2008)

Wie das RÃ¤dchen wohl nach einer Runde Natur aussieht...


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2008)

na das kann ja nur besseraussehen umso dunkler die reifen sind. Wer sich den mist ausgedacht hat mit weissen reifen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2008)

Indoor-Fetischisten?


----------



## la bourde (12. März 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> der atomZ is der doch exakt der gleiche wie 07, nur der lack is bissi anders.


 Ne, wie gesagt, es gibt jetzt eine 12mm Achse.
Ein neuer Kettenspanner ist auch dabei.

Die Gabel ist im postmount jetzt.
Neue Kurbeln, neue Felgen, usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (13. März 2008)

>



Hmm...ich kenne's eigentlich so, dass jegliche Einfärbung die Reifenmischung _härter_ und weniger griffig macht. Vergleichbar mit dem Hot S. Die Großansicht des einzelnen weißen Reifen bei Tarty sieht optisch auch so aus...der kann doch somit gar nicht genauso gut sein wie der schwarze Stiky, oder?!

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Thema aus?  

Was ich mir noch schwer vorstellen kann für hinten:




Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem?


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2008)

jochen in bezug auf die gummimischung kann ich dir zustimmen. wir haben auch schon mal im fahrradladen drüber diskutiert und da sind wir auch zu dem ergebnis gekommen das einfärbung die qualität des gummis verändert...


----------



## isah (13. März 2008)

jockie schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit dem Thema aus?
> 
> Was ich mir noch schwer vorstellen kann für hinten:
> 
> ...



Im Sommer mach ich mir den rauf, bin gespannt..


----------



## curry4king (13. März 2008)

Try-Alll Schlicky


----------



## TiiiTime (13. März 2008)

Also ich hab über den reifen vor kurzem mit nem kumpel diskutiert. wir kamen dann halt auf den schluss wenn es ne ordentlich weiche gummimischung ist und man die richtige lufteinstellung findet, dann hat man durch die gleichmäßig hohe auflagefläche mindestens genauso viel halt wie mit dem "normalen" reifen hat. Nur frag ich mich ob der auch so nen guten seitenhalt bieten kann...?!


----------



## locdog (13. März 2008)

dann hupf mal mit so nem szlapen an feuchten steinen oder mauern, das wurde ich mir nicht antuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (13. März 2008)

na der is ja auch nur für city trial gedacht, glaub nich, dass den einer aufm wettkampf fahren wird.
is doch wie bei den streetfahren, da haben doch auch einige slicks. 
bei festem, trockenen untergrund haste duch die größere auflagefläche mehr grip (siehe formel rennen)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. März 2008)

Ich Fahre am 20" auch nen Slick(BMX) und bin City Technisch super damit Zufrieden.
Hab wenig Luft drin und Grip ohne ende.
Wenns 24" steht werd ich da auch welche Probieren


----------



## Smilymarco (13. März 2008)

jockie schrieb:


> Hmm...ich kenne's eigentlich so, dass jegliche Einfärbung die Reifenmischung _härter_ und weniger griffig macht. Vergleichbar mit dem Hot S. Die Großansicht des einzelnen weißen Reifen bei Tarty sieht optisch auch so aus...der kann doch somit gar nicht genauso gut sein wie der schwarze Stiky, oder?!
> 
> Kennt sich jemand mit dem Thema aus?



Soweit ich weiß, ist am Anfang ist jeder Reifen weiß. Die schwarzen sind die Eingefärbten.
Bei den Weißen ist einfach eine Zutat weggelassen.

Kann mich auch irren. Aber wenn jeder Gummi von Anfang an schwarz wäre, wären andere Farben ja überhaupt nicht möglich.


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2008)

lol. ich würd jetzt einfach mal spontan behaupten das isn street reifen.


----------



## Schevron (13. März 2008)

soweit ich weiß ist schwarz die härteste mischung. rot zb ist weicher, somit hat weiß ein hohes potential noch weicher zu sein.
allerdings fährt sich der schwarze tryall ja schon schnell runter, aber wie schnell ist dann der weiße weg??? Echt nur was für Finanzkräftige, oder fürn wettkampf


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2008)

wie machst du ne gummimischung von der farbe abhängig? ich mein von maxxis gibts nur schwarze reifen, und verschiedene mischungen


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist schwarz die härteste mischung. rot zb ist weicher, somit hat weiß ein hohes potential noch weicher zu sein.
> allerdings fährt sich der schwarze tryall ja schon schnell runter, aber wie schnell ist dann der weiße weg??? Echt nur was für Finanzkräftige, oder fürn wettkampf



dann wäre deiner meinung nach ein HOT S weicher Als nen maxxis (ich geh mal bei maxxis von 60a aus). 

Vergiss es...


----------



## la bourde (13. März 2008)

Noch ein paar Bilder von dem neuen Atomz:

















10,3 kg.

Neue Gabel, Freilauf, neue Kurben, Naben, Felgen...

Mehr Fotos hier:
http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article219


----------



## Schevron (13. März 2008)

mit den Farben hatte ich mal vor, zugegebener maßen, langer Zeit mal in ner BIKE gelesen.
Ich hatte in nem früheren Post auch schon mal erwähnt das ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das noch aktuell ist.
Damals meinten die das es an der zumischung von, ich glaub es war Kohlestaub, liegt. Daher auch die schwarze Farbe.


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2008)

aha, kann mir grade nicht arklähren wie in aller welt reifen weis sein können? (im grundzustand) 

naja wir wollen ja nicht in die intressanten welten der organischen Chemie abgleiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. März 2008)

das atomZ gefällt mir sau gut.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. März 2008)

das stimmt schon. ich glaub es ist wirklich ruß oder kohlestaub... hat die einfache bewandnis das ruß so ne art bindemittel ist. glaub der kautschuk alleine, welcher in natürlicher form weiss ist, würde sonst zu schnell abnutzen...


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> das stimmt schon. ich glaub es ist wirklich ruß oder kohlestaub... hat die einfache bewandnis das ruß so ne art bindemittel ist. glaub der kautschuk alleine, welcher in natürlicher form weiss ist, würde sonst zu schnell abnutzen...



na zum glück verwenden wir heute noch natur kautschuk zu herstellung von gummi. 

 Styrol-Butadien-Kautschuk ist das stich wort, und über den stoff hab ich noch nichts gefunden. man könnte aber vermuten das er wie viele andere polymere auch, recht farblos bzw. weiss ist. Ist da noch noch das problem ber vulkanisation, ich denke mal dort wird das ganze dunkel...

*klugscheissmodus off*
sorry musste mal sein


----------



## isah (14. März 2008)

Nico das schlimmste ist ja, der Mist macht dir auch noch Spass.....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. März 2008)

Die Diskussion über die Abhängigkeit der Farbe aufgrund der Festigkeit erinnert mich etwas an diesen Forumpost.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. März 2008)

na das kein naturkautschuk dafür verwendet wird ist schon richtig. nur die werden ja bestimmt ncht schon immer aus künstlichen kautschuk gebaut. 
ich denk mal das ursprünglich das ruß verwendet wurde und im laufe der evolution die reifen einfach schwarz bleiben "sollten".

bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber einfach nur ruß werden di da auch nicht reinkippen oder? da gibts doch bestimt auch schon andere stoffe, so dass der rußanteil eher gering ist.

is ja auch wurscht...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. März 2008)

noch was kleines nettes:



76gr. 82$


----------



## jockie (14. März 2008)

So...mal ein wenig nachgelesen... Früher (bis vor ~ 10 Jahren) hat man noch Ruß zur Reifenherstellung eingemischt, vornehmlich für die Reifenqualität und nicht der Farbe wegen. Dadurch wurden die Reifen schwarz. Heute wird statt Ruß großteils Silica eingesetzt, welches an sich farblos ist.
Mittlerweile hat die Farbzugabe somit keine bis kaum Auswirkungen mehr auf die Reifenmischung. Früher war das anders...eingefärbte Reifen hatten etwas schlechteren Grip.

Es gibt auch eingefärbte Reifen für Motorräder und Roller.






Michelin (wer auch sonst) hatte mal eingefärbte Autoreifen im Angebot, aber die geringe Nachfrage hat Michelin bewogen, das wieder einzustellen.

In der Formel 1 gab es mal die Diskussion, ob die jeweils weichere Reifenmischung für einen Kurs rot einfärbt werden soll, damit für die Zuschauer eine weitere Komponente hinzukommt und klar wird, wer wann wo welche Mischung gefahren ist.


----------



## BastiTrial (14. März 2008)

Hi,


> [In der Formel 1 gab es mal die Diskussion, ob die jeweils weichere Reifenmischung für einen Kurs rot einfärbt werden soll, damit für die Zuschauer eine weitere Komponente hinzukommt und klar wird, wer wann wo welche Mischung gefahren ist.


die sind eingefärbt allerdings nur einen kleinen Streifen in der Mitte des Reifens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiTrial (14. März 2008)

Hi,

wir haben uns mal neue T-Shirts machen/bedrucken lassen.  





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

MfG


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Nico das schlimmste ist ja, der Mist macht dir auch noch Spass.....



würde ich sonst chemie leistungskurs machen?


----------



## Trialar (17. März 2008)

Neue 24UK Rahmen:
















http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/?p=24inch


----------



## Monty98 (17. März 2008)

ouu...der macht schon richtig Lust


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. März 2008)

lol der Heatsink Chef hat mir letzte Woche ne email geschrieben. Er schrieb das er 2006 meine doppel-brakemounts meines Rahmens bei observedtrials gesehen hat und davon begeistert war, hat sich für die Idee bedankt und gesagt das die neuen heatsinks Rahmen diese nun haben.

Zur erinnerung, hier mein custom Rahmen von 2006


----------



## curry4king (17. März 2008)

richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (17. März 2008)

^^


----------



## robs (17. März 2008)

Sauber, da hat man ja alle Möglichkeiten, schlechte Leistung auf die Bremsen zu schieben und immer mal das System zu wechseln  

Nein im Ernst, ich finds echt gut. Würde auch mal gerne ne V anbauen, aber nene neuen Rahmen kaufe ich dafür nicht.


----------



## curry4king (17. März 2008)

kauf dir doch einfach die adapter und keinen neuen rahmen :-D


----------



## 525Rainer (17. März 2008)

der heatsink hat auch noch disk aufnahme. freie wahl für freie bürger.


----------



## soma (17. März 2008)

Und, gibt es auch Bilder zu dem neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Fabi (17. März 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> lol der Heatsink Chef hat mir letzte Woche ne email geschrieben. Er schrieb das er 2006 meine doppel-brakemounts meines Rahmens bei observedtrials gesehen hat und davon begeistert war, hat sich für die Idee bedankt und gesagt das die neuen heatsinks Rahmen diese nun haben.
> 
> Zur erinnerung, hier mein custom Rahmen von 2006


Hast du da Nokon Carbon?


----------



## Eisbein (18. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> kauf dir doch einfach die adapter und keinen neuen rahmen :-D



funtioniert aber nicht sogut wie mit canti mounts. Ist def. keine perfektebremse, schon aus gewichts gründen...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. März 2008)

...funktioniert aber astrein mit den Adaptern, und zum Thema Gewicht kenne ich hier auch ein paar Experten, die die aus Carbon nachbacken und 50 Löcher reinfräsen würden...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. März 2008)

Fabi schrieb:


> Hast du da Nokon Carbon?



Nokon Carbon? Kenn ich gar nicht. Ne das sind standard Nokon Züge


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. März 2008)

Neue Hardware im Trialmarkt:

Weiße Trial All Reifen:20" Satz
Vr.





Trialtech Rock Ring UCI 18 Z.  34gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (19. März 2008)

finde den weißen try all reifen hässlich


----------



## curry4king (19. März 2008)

haha 45â¬ oder was
da krieg ich ja schon schlappen fÃ¼rs moped


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. März 2008)

und die nächsten TrialTech-Teile...






und noch ein paar Single-Speed-Spacer... (Alu und Carbon)


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. März 2008)

falls es am 3.Mai jemandem langweilig sein sollte...


----------



## Monty98 (20. März 2008)

neues von Onza: (sollen alle in Serie gehen)


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. März 2008)

gleich 3 verschiedene 20zoller


----------



## Trialar (20. März 2008)

Und wieso ist der 26"er am leichtesten und hat als einziger Disc-Aufnahmen?


----------



## Trialar (20. März 2008)

Grad entdeckt:


----------



## Thiemsche (20. März 2008)

Der 26" sieht sehr geil aus. Ich steh total auf geschwungene Formen. 
Warum gibts keinen 20" in der Form?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (20. März 2008)

kamel?


----------



## Schevron (20. März 2008)

das 26er sieht echt genial aus. aber warum bitte keine horizontalen ausfallenden????


----------



## TiiiTime (20. März 2008)

ganz schön ausgefräst das steuerrohr! aber das 26" macht echt nen guten eindruck...!


----------



## Monty98 (20. März 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> das 26er sieht echt genial aus. aber warum bitte keine horizontalen ausfallenden????



gäbs einen Grund dafür?


----------



## AcaPulco (20. März 2008)

Hammer, das Limey ist pr0n! Absoluter pr0n. Sollte 26", dann das. Sieht ja mal geil aus.


----------



## Monty98 (20. März 2008)

interessant...

http://www.rumble-in-der.schwalbe.d...produktgruppe/?gesamt=292&ID_Produktgruppe=17

380g in der 2.0er-Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (20. März 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> interessant...
> 
> http://www.rumble-in-der.schwalbe.d...produktgruppe/?gesamt=292&ID_Produktgruppe=17
> 
> 380g in der 2.0er-Version



der Schevron fährt/fuhr den glaub ich... der MSC-Trialer glaub auch...


----------



## florianwagner (21. März 2008)

frag mal den kermit


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. März 2008)

Ich bin den Mow Joe mal ne Weile gefahren. Das Teil ist für City nicht schlecht hat aber auch sehr dünne Seitenwände (noch dünner wie beim Try all). Für Natur kann ich das Teil garnicht empfehlen. Gerade wenn es nass ist kannst du das Ding vergessen, weil die Gummimischung der letzte Mist ist. Ich fahr jetzt weiter meinen Try all.


----------



## Schevron (21. März 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich bin den Mow Joe mal ne Weile gefahren. Das Teil ist für City nicht schlecht hat aber auch sehr dünne Seitenwände (noch dünner wie beim Try all). Für Natur kann ich das Teil garnicht empfehlen. Gerade wenn es nass ist kannst du das Ding vergessen, weil die Gummimischung der letzte Mist ist. Ich fahr jetzt weiter meinen Try all.


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Prima für City, allerdings muß man einen richtig hohen Druck fahren. Im Gelände nervt der schlechte Seitenhalt extrem.

Wer also fast ausschließlich city fährt  und nichts gegen hohe Luftdrücke im VR der ist gut damit bedient. Man spart halt fast 300g zu nem normalen Trial VR reifen.
Ich hab die dünnste variante (glaub 1.85) als faltversion


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. März 2008)

und noch ein Bild vom Aufgebauten...


----------



## BastiTrial (24. März 2008)

Hi,

habt ihrs schon gesehen - beim Jan gibts jetzt ein Scooter (Tretroller).   
Glaub der is von Koxx.

MfG


----------



## KermitB4 (24. März 2008)

Also das 24UK gefällt mir vom Rahmen her richtig gut. Das war ja das, mit den 3 verschiedene Bremsmethoden am HR.

Die Griffe passen aber mal überhaupt nicht dran, und der Sattel hätte auch etwas kürzer ausfallen können. Dann schleift der nicht so am HR 

Koxx-Tretroller?! Was hat der für einen Radstand? 

MFG


----------



## trialisgeil (24. März 2008)

Die neuen ZHI-, Bionic- und DOB-Rahmen und ziemlich günstige ECHO parts (z.B. 60 eier für ne Urban Gabel ) jetzt bei trialparts.lv
Aber pssssssst!


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. März 2008)

BastiTrial schrieb:


> Glaub der is von Koxx.



jo 

FrenchID...

und das beste 
ausgefräßte Gabelholme


----------



## hst_trialer (25. März 2008)

vom groben drüber-guck kann man sich doch denken, dass das 24UK nicht für den reinen trialeinsatz sein wird. ist mehr dieser vielseitige street-trialer-style

denk aber das teil dürfte sich dafür sehr geil machen.
ich selber hab jetzt auch ne 22:18 und 22:12 am gaul und werde demnächst wieder auf federgabel umsatteln, dann kann man auch mal paar kleine runden im park oder so drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2008)

Ja das ist schon ganz in Ordung, habe an meinem Coust auch eine Federgabel mit ca. 70 mm FW und man gewÃ¶hnt sich dran. Musste sie zwar eher unfreiwillig einbauen aber jetzt habe ich mich eig. ganz gut mit ihr angefreundet.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. März 2008)

Kann das sein, das der Danny MacAskill das 24UK Bike schon Fährt?
Hab grade was bei Youtube gefunden und vom "Bike-Style" kommt es doch schon sehr nahe dranne.


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=F3-ADjiTQSE&feature=related


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2008)

Nein, er fÃ¤hrt das Inspired fourplay.


----------



## Icke84 (27. März 2008)

hier mal nen auszug aus einer Krankenkassenzeitschrift den meine freundin gefunden hatte. warum die da jetzt als bild kein trailer nehmen weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. März 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hier mal nen auszug aus einer Krankenkassenzeitschrift den meine freundin gefunden hatte. warum die da jetzt als bild kein trailer nehmen weiß ich auch nicht...



Was hat dieser Gaylord mit seinem Dirtbike in dem Artikel zu suchen! manchmal frag ich mich was Journalisten während ihrer Ausbildung lernen: wie man gezielt Fehlinformationen plaziert??? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was bei der aktuellen Finanzkrise alles nich stimmt... und das mit dem Zumwinkel und Lichtenstein is bestimmt auch nur Bild-Zeitung-Propaganda


----------



## trialisgeil (27. März 2008)

Der "Franzose" = Coustl ???


----------



## robs (27. März 2008)

Auch gut, dass "Infos" unter einer Shopadresse vom Göhrig versprochen werden


----------



## 2ndUser (27. März 2008)

k gehört zwar nicht hier rein 
aber dennoch für einen unbedarften "normal" bürger doch eine ziemlich gute erklärung zum sport meiner meinung nach besser als der beitrag von polylux vom 07.06.07 zum thema trial wens interessiert >>> 
http://www.polylog.tv/search/stories?q=trial&submit=Suchen


----------



## insane (27. März 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Der "Franzose" = Coustl ???



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das bei der Beschreibung der Fahrtechniken bei wikipedia gespickt wurde. Dort werden ähnliche Formulierungen verwendet.

wikipedia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (27. März 2008)

Also diesen Polylux Bericht finde ich mal völlig daneben. Ich glaub ich hatte ihn auch schon mal gesehen, aber mir ist schon wieder fast der Kragen geplatzt. Wie kann man einen Sport, den man angeblich so sehr mag, so in den Dreck ziehen? Was die zwei Dödel da von sich geben is echt ne Frechheit. Absolut kontraproduktiv für den Sport. In jeglicher Hinsicht. Die Formulierungen (ich halte mich an keine Regeln) sind da die absolute Krönung.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2008)

jep kann da dem chef ron nur recht geben.
die beiden vollpfosten greifen echt hart in die scheißße.
hab selten so einen schwchsinn gesehen. das was die da labern hat nix mit dem sport zu utn den ich mache. klar bewegt man sich gerade als city trialer sehr nah am Illegalen, aber da muss man ja net stolz drauf sein.. 
schlimm schlimm schlimm


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. März 2008)

Immer schön Aufplustern und sich Selber wichtig machen.
Das ist echt Hart. Dabei reißen Die ja nichtmal was großen...Kinderkram


----------



## curry4king (27. März 2008)

eyyyy lass mal bitte die Cracks aus DER Zene inruhe jaaaaaaaaaaaa
also HALTET EUREN MAUL :-D


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. März 2008)

Jan hat nun Neon Kram im Shop

Trettlager, Steuersatz, Schraub Ritzel


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. März 2008)

gefährlich, wie sehr die Grenzen zwischen Information und Werbung verwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (31. März 2008)

Wohl wahr.
Und voll traurig dafür Werbung zu machen, weil dieses Neon Zeug der übelste Mist ist.


----------



## KermitB4 (31. März 2008)

Ich finde die Neon-Rahmen sind schon ganz gut verarbeitet! Weisst du gegenteiliges, Fabi?


----------



## MisterLimelight (31. März 2008)

ich meinte mit meinem post eigentlich den vorangegangenen, der nun verschwunden ist. dort ging es um nix neues, es waren lediglich angebote.
Das Neon-Zeug ist ja durchaus "Nu" für uns deutschen. TRA erzählte mal, dass ein Neon-Rahmen seines Freundes nach 2 Wochen gerissen war.

An sich finde ich es gut, dass Jan ne Menge neues Zeug am Lager hat. Was er neu hat muss aber nicht alles hier gepostet werden. Andere Händler haben bestimmt auch neue Teile, von denen sieht man sehr selten etwas...


----------



## Fabi (31. März 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Weisst du gegenteiliges, Fabi?


Nein, ich hab nur Vorurteile. Die waren hauptsächlich auf die oben bebilderten Teile bezogen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. März 2008)

Also dieses Neon oder Zhi Gelumbe würd ich mir nich freiwillig ans Rad basteln. Da könnt ich auch gleich meine Motocrossklamotten ausm Schrank holen, um für meinen Schutz zu sorgen


----------



## Monty98 (1. April 2008)




----------



## florianwagner (1. April 2008)

hier mal das neue bike vom wesley belaey
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=35114


----------



## ecols (2. April 2008)

weiß nicht obs neu ist, mir allemal:




so sehen toxins horidrops aus.. geil!

jetzt müssten die nur noch am 26" sein..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. April 2008)

Haste vielleicht eine Bezugsquelle für ein 20" Toxin?


----------



## Deleted 49241 (2. April 2008)

Zu den Neon-Teilen:
Habe gerade mein Tretlager von denen (vom Jan) bekommen. 

Also abgesehen von der Farbe macht es einen guten Eindruck. Mit 268g (gewogen) in der 4-Kant Ausführung ist das Gewicht akzeptabel. Die Lager sind scheinbar auf die Achse gepresst und machen beim drehen "einen guten Eindruck" (nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer). Auf ihnen ist die Bezeichnung 6002rs vermerkt. Das  rs bedeutet meinen Recherchen zu Folge, dass die Dichtscheibe aus Kunststoff ist. Die 6002 weist auf ein Rillenkugellager hin.
Der Mittelkoerper mit dem Carboninlet (^^) ist wahrscheinlich mehr show als alles andere. Die Normale Alublechhuelse waere wahrscheinlich leichter...Die Oberflaechenstrucktur der Lageraufnahmen ist nicht ueberall gleichmaessig. Kleinere Formfehler an der Sichtkante stoeren das Bild. 
Die Werkzeugaufnahme weist variable Tiefen in der Verzahnung auf. 
Die Achse wirkt auf den ersten Blick robust. Die Vierkantaufnahme weist struckturelle unebenheiten auf, die meinem Empfinden nach aus der Fertigung resultieren. Die vier langen Kanten (auf denen der Kurbelarm spaeter aufliegt) scheinen "geschnitten" worden zu sein, die Aussenkanten (schmal) gepresst. 

So viel zu Optik. Als Vergleich dienten mir leider nur das guenstigere Lager, das man beim Jan bekommt. Und da es nun aufgehoert hat zu regnen, schau ich mal, wie gut sich das ganze montieren laesst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. April 2008)

naja, hier halt zum beispiel??? http://www.trialfutur.net/


----------



## Monty98 (3. April 2008)




----------



## sebi-online88 (3. April 2008)

Hier mal die neuen Ashima UL Disc. Ist bestimmt gerade bei 20" fulldisc eine feine Sache.






http://www.bremskraft.com/disc1.html

Kleiner Tip, sind die gleichen Scheiben die Rockman von Tarty Bikes nur viel billiger.


----------



## robs (4. April 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> [...]
> jetzt müssten die nur noch am 26" sein..



Und bitte auch in 135mm, damit man ne King damit spannen kann.


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. April 2008)

bor das onza is ja mal voll tschau!

da sah das alte limey abwer wesentlich härter aus!


----------



## locdog (4. April 2008)

jetzt fuhl ich mich bissel voll verarscht for. nen "freund" hat mich vor paar monaten nach meinen eindrucken und veranderungsorschlagen gefragt. er sagte das er denn Rahmen selber rausbringen will.
Wie ich jetzt also sehe hatten die typpen von Onza ihn gefragt und um sich einzuschleimen mir auf den wecker gegangen.....was fur nen *********
....hatten die aber sowieso nicht auf mich gechort und haben doch keine Horizontalen haken montiert.....
http://www.trials.pl/bt/trials.gif
http://www.trials.pl/bt/przekroj.gif


----------



## mr.mütze (4. April 2008)

den weißen monty lenker gibst auch für 26er in 720mm breite

http://monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Lenker/23002310 leider ohne bild


----------



## Schevron (4. April 2008)

kann man doch auch schmal fahren am 26"


----------



## isah (4. April 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> jetzt fuhl ich mich bissel voll verarscht for. nen "freund" hat mich vor paar monaten nach meinen eindrucken und veranderungsorschlagen gefragt. er sagte das er denn Rahmen selber rausbringen will.
> Wie ich jetzt also sehe hatten die typpen von Onza ihn gefragt und um sich einzuschleimen mir auf den wecker gegangen.....was fur nen *********
> ....hatten die aber sowieso nicht auf mich gechort und haben doch keine Horizontalen haken montiert.....
> http://www.trials.pl/bt/trials.gif
> http://www.trials.pl/bt/przekroj.gif



Boykott? 


(nicht als ob hier je jemand 'n Onza gekauft haette)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (5. April 2008)

habt ihr ne ahnung was ger Onza Rahmen kosten soll?
Greez Kay


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2008)

TRA von Koxx zu Ozonys...


----------



## mr.mütze (6. April 2008)

neon rahmen bei jan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









für 250


----------



## bike 20 (6. April 2008)

Auf welcher Internetseite gibts die Onzas zu sehen?


----------



## locdog (8. April 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> den weißen monty lenker gibst auch für 26er in 720mm breite
> 
> http://monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Lenker/23002310 leider ohne bild



also 72cm wird mein neue lenker haben, gut zu wissen  
diese woche bekomme ich endlich mein Kamel rahmen, hab auch denn lenker mit bestellt. erst sontag habe ich erfahren das es doch einen k. belaey replika gibt. der soll auch ein bischien anders sein, gesehen habe ich das teil aber sowieso nicht 

@isah
ah was boykott, von onza hielt ich sowieso nie was  
ich find das der hinterteil regelrecht hingekleistert wurde, wie immer bei onza, niemals zu ende gedacht beim entwerfem (nach dem komasaufen)


----------



## trialsrider (11. April 2008)

Der Armands hat jetzt nicht mehr nur ZHI im Programm zu den TOP preisen sondern bietet nun auch jede Menge Parts von Deng (ECHO,GU etc) an.
Und das halt zu gewohnt krassen Preisen.

Wenn man etwas Zeit hat auf seine Sachen zu warten kann man echt viel Geld sparen wenn man bei ihm kauft. Bei mir waren die Sachen immer nach einer Woche spätestens da.

na ja schauts euch mal selber an. www.werbung.org

gruß
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (11. April 2008)

tja, nix neues dabei - insofern ein post, dem ich noch eine halbe stunde präsenz gebe, da er dann ebenso gelöscht wird wie der werbungsversuch durch mr. digobike ....


----------



## bike 20 (11. April 2008)

Ich wiederhole meine Frage, auf welcher Seite gibts die Onzas zu sehen?


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. April 2008)

www.tartybikes.co.uk



da wirste die dinger bestimmt bald anschauen können


----------



## Monty98 (11. April 2008)

Ich hab die ganzen Onza-News aus dem Thread:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=90116

für Bilder musst du dich aber registrieren.


----------



## trialsrider (12. April 2008)

ich persönlich bin immer froh wenn mir jemand sagt wo ich rad teile für halbe Preise bekomme. (Und doppelte Wartezeit  )


----------



## isah (20. April 2008)

> they are very light (31g), simple, and do the job perfectly (no need for cylinder washers - means your brake sets up parallel every time).



leicht (31g), einfach zu benutzen und immer parallel weil direkt und nicht ueber diese Plastikringe, Quelle t-f / otn. Kann man noch nicht kaufen, ist wohl ein Prototyp..


----------



## trialbock (20. April 2008)

cool .. weise Maguras . die ganze alten Magura schellen sind auch ohne diesem plastik ring! Habe es vorn bei mir verbaut


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. April 2008)

Normalerweise schützen die Plastikringe den Kolben vor dem zusammendrücken aber Koxx scheint das ja nicht weiter zu interessieren.


----------



## Ray (20. April 2008)

Außerdem müsste das heißen, dass die gewinde nun passgenau genau in den rahmen geschnitten werden müssten. Wenn ich mir meine koxx rahmen ansehe wurde das bislang nicht so genau genommen.


----------



## dane08 (20. April 2008)

bei hoffmann sind die halteschellen auch so gebaut das man keinen plastikring mehr braucht.
Allerdings muss man dann n bischen mehr darauf achten das mans net zu fest knallt und die kolben sich noch frei bewegen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2008)

> und immer parallel weil direkt und nicht ueber diese Plastikringe




Wenn die Magura 4punkt Aufnahmen nicht perfekt angeschweist wurden  hat man ein problem


----------



## isah (20. April 2008)

naja, dann wuerd ich halt die normalen Schellen nehmen. Aber fuer den Fall das die 4 Punkt Aufnahme richtig sitzt wuerde ich die schon benutzen, wenn Nils mit nicht sagt ich zerlege meine hs33 damit..

martin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2008)

^  ja da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. April 2008)

isah schrieb:


> naja, dann wuerd ich halt die normalen Schellen nehmen. Aber fuer den Fall das die 4 Punkt Aufnahme richtig sitzt wuerde ich die schon benutzen, wenn Nils mit nicht sagt ich zerlege meine hs33 damit..
> 
> martin



Wie schon gesagt. Wenn du die Teile einmal zu fest anbrummst und die Kolben eindrückst kann es halt sein das die Kolben dann fest sind oder nur noch schwergängig rauskommen. Ich fahr ja schon ne Weile die CNC-Schellen von Echo und die gehn eigentlich bombe auch mit Plastikring. Und wenn man sieht das bei manchen Rahmen die Bremsaufnahmen so geschweißt sind das bei gedehnter Kette die Schellen schon auf Anschlag sitzen so hat man bei dem Plastikring noch die Möglichkeit die Beläge nach unten oder oben zu drehn.


----------



## konrad (21. April 2008)

ich dachte immer,dass die plastikringe dafür sind,dass man die bremsbeläge parallel zur felge ausrichten kann...hab noch alte magura schellen von 1992 hier,die auch sehr flach gebaut sind-also nicht für die verwendung mit plastikring...hatte damit nie probs.und ich glaub kaum,dass man mit den halteschellen das kolbengehäuse so verformen kann,dass die kolbenbewegung davon beeinflusst wird.

nils,die quatscht blödsinn!


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. April 2008)

ne, ich habs selbst schon gemerkt, wenn die kolben eh nich mehr ganz frisch sind, dann kann es beim festen anziehen schon passieren, dass die gar nich mehr ausfahren.


----------



## Fabi (21. April 2008)

Meine Fresse, diese Maguras;
da geht ja gar nichts.

Da lob ich mir doch ne richtige Bremse.


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2008)

Fabi schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, diese Maguras;
> da geht ja gar nichts.
> 
> Da lob ich mir doch ne richtige Bremse.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. April 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> ich dachte immer,dass die plastikringe dafür sind,dass man die bremsbeläge parallel zur felge ausrichten kann...hab noch alte magura schellen von 1992 hier,die auch sehr flach gebaut sind-also nicht für die verwendung mit plastikring...hatte damit nie probs.und ich glaub kaum,dass man mit den halteschellen das kolbengehäuse so verformen kann,dass die kolbenbewegung davon beeinflusst wird.
> 
> nils,die quatscht blödsinn!



hab mir schon einige kolben durch zu festes anziehn kaputt gemacht. konrad mein lieber, geh mal in den bikeladen und lass dich aufklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. April 2008)

scheint so, als ob das 221Kamel und das 231er Nachwuchs gezeugt haben












http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.xbreaker.com/ArticleShow.asp%3FArticleID%3D2105&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=2&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmonty%2B220%2Bkamel%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## Schevron (27. April 2008)

soll das 220 quasie dem Pro entsprechen?

weiß da schon jemand ob und wenn ja welche unterschiede es zum 221 rahmen gibt?


----------



## erwinosius (27. April 2008)

Hi Leute
hab beim Stöbern nen Hersteller für schicke Schraubgriffe gefunden. 
www.propalm.de
haben auch direkt nen Shop mit dabei. Und günstig sind se auch noch...

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. April 2008)

Koxx Boxx nun doch als fulldisc in Planung...


----------



## isah (29. April 2008)

Sebi willst du nicht mal dein Rad posten? Karbon interessiert mich schon.


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. April 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Sebi willst du nicht mal dein Rad posten? Karbon interessiert mich schon.



Hier ist das Karbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. April 2008)

zeig mal her die kiste! bin auch mal interessiert was du wieder gezaubert hast


----------



## Monty98 (7. Mai 2008)

Neuer 26" Dob-Rahmen











1075, 380, +30, 71.5

116mm

1.4 Kg


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Mai 2008)

Beim Jan gibet nun Neon Gelb gepulverte Echo Felgen
(Wer drauf steht...)


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Mai 2008)

ja geil der dob mit disk. der hinterbau sieht so groß aus also von der einbau breite der hr nabe weis jemand was das fürn maß ist?

gruß marcel


----------



## Icke84 (7. Mai 2008)

da steht 116mm drunter, denke damit ist die einbaubrite gemeint


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Mai 2008)

ups überlesen danke


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

Beim Jan gibts neue Handschuhe von "Fuse"





hat die Dinger schonmal jemand getestet??? Können die was? Sehen eigentlich ganz gut aus, vor allem schön dünn. 
Schreibt mal Feedback...


----------



## sebi-online88 (8. Mai 2008)

Nun sind wohl bei Coust auf full HS33 unterwegs. Der Leichtbau setzt sich eben durch


----------



## Fabi (9. Mai 2008)

Full HS33 ist weniger Leichtbau, sondern eher full eklig.
An den Reifen rumschnibbeln ebenfalls.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Mai 2008)

Kam gestern frisch aus Ãsterreich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (13. Mai 2008)

http://www.trialers-home.net/shop/product_info.php?info=p21_Trialers-Home-Brake-Pads---UNIKATE--.html
was haltet ihr von denen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2008)

Sehen aus wie die Monty, also vom Aussehen und dem Aufbau und die haben mir damals einen angebrochenen Ellenbogen gebracht.
Der Belag reiÃt aus der Plastikschale raus, muss nicht, kann aber...

Reiner Erfahrungswert.


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Mai 2008)

sehen aus wie die kurzen monty´s - nur in rot und für fast 4x soviel geld...


----------



## insane (14. Mai 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> http://www.trialers-home.net/shop/product_info.php?info=p21_Trialers-Home-Brake-Pads---UNIKATE--.html
> was haltet ihr von denen?



ich selber bin sie noch nicht gefahren, hab aber bisher nur gutes von gehört...


----------



## Schevron (18. Mai 2008)

sind die eigenhersellung vom Bärbel. ziehen super und halten.
Was ich gehört hab kommen sie fast an die Coustl beläge ran bei nässe.
Trockenbremsverhalten ist fast gleich.


----------



## Monty98 (18. Mai 2008)

anscheinden tüfteln die Leute von Viz grade an einer Freilauf-Nabe...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Mai 2008)

Ich sehe eine Gabel?


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Mai 2008)

http://www.vizbikes.com/

VIZ  EXTREME FREE HUBS IS COMING !


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Mai 2008)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Mai 2008)

Fabi schrieb:


> Full HS33 ist weniger Leichtbau, sondern eher full eklig.
> An den Reifen rumschnibbeln ebenfalls.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Mai 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> http://www.vizbikes.com/
> 
> VIZ  EXTREME FREE HUBS IS COMING !



Mit EXTREME SPERRKLINKENBRECHING !!!!!


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Mai 2008)

ist das nicht genau das selbe wie die echo freilauf naben?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. Juni 2008)

So Sportsfreunde, es gibt was feines von Try All. Ein Paar Magnesium Pedale mit Titan Achse:





nur 279 Gramm für schlanke *229* Schnäppchen, oder?? die 80 Gramm Ersparniss müssen einem doch 140 Aufpreis wert sein, oder? Ich bestell mir gleich 3 Paar...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Juni 2008)

Ich bestell auch direckt mal 2 Sätze  
Echt, also das ist Hardcore.

Von DK (BMX Label) gibet auch solche Pedale.

DK Distortion Pedalen =Magnesium, Titan Achse & SB Lager 184 Euronen
Gewicht ist leider nicht angegeben.


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juni 2008)

Das mit den 279g stimmt nich. Die normalen Mag wiegen ja ca. 380g und die Titanachsen bringen etwa 70g Ersparnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. Juni 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Das mit den 279g stimmt nich. Die normalen Mag wiegen ja ca. 380g und die Titanachsen bringen etwa 70g Ersparnis.



siehste, da gibste schonmal 229 für Pedale aus, und dann wirste noch beschissen!! Das is ja schlimmer als im Puff wo se Dir ne Pulle Champus für 200 andrehen und dass dann nur Mumm Sekt ist


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juni 2008)

cool, ich hol mir auch 2 paar 
Hab gehört man kann damit 12cm höher tippen und ganze 15 cm höher sidehoppen


----------



## florianwagner (5. Juni 2008)

mal ne frage an die dreher hier. hat keiner von euch bock mal so titanachsen zu drehen??? das wÃ¤r doch der renner, also ich wÃ¼rde gleich mal n paar bestellen.
ich gehe mal davon aus, das die nicht 140â¬ kosten werden.


----------



## Smilymarco (5. Juni 2008)

Die Pedale kann man auch von Wellgo bekommen... kosten dann glaub ich 80 Dollar. -> Ebay

Edit:

hab welche gefunden... sind bissl teurer als ich dachte

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-WELLGO-MG-1-...ryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Juni 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die dreher hier. hat keiner von euch bock mal so titanachsen zu drehen??? das wär doch der renner, also ich würde gleich mal n paar bestellen.
> ich gehe mal davon aus, das die nicht 140 kosten werden.




Die Herstellung wäre trotzdem teuer. Der Materialpreis für Titan an sich ist schon sehr hoch. Ich hab das Zeug auch schon selber auf Arbeit gedreht und es geht bescheiden zu drehn wenn man keine speziellen Wendeplatten oder Bohrer hat die auch einiges kosten. Ist halt ein sehr zähes Material.


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Juni 2008)

nicht ganz so leicht aaber billig 

http://www.einradladen.net/shop/show_product.php/products_id/719

na ja doch eigentlcih schon

http://www.teilewaage.de/product_info.php?products_id=1108

ok gut sind aus plastik naja sollen aber halten


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Juni 2008)

zum thema titan.

das kommt wieder ganz auf den vergütungsgrad an. ein grade1 titan lässt sich bestimmt gut spanen, aber grade5 ist schon ganz schön krass. unser einer benutzt grade5 schrauben im rennmotor... dagegen ist der auspuff aus grade2, weil grade5 zu fest ist. und ich denk mal für so eine biege-balken-achse sollte schon grade5 ran... vllt geht auch grade4, da müsste man mal die festigkeiten raussuchen und mit chromoly oder so vergleichen


----------



## florianwagner (5. Juni 2008)

hier ich hab noch was gefunden!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3443613&postcount=58


----------



## florianwagner (6. Juni 2008)

hab heut wieder was gefunden...
http://www.tokenproducts.com/05htm/pro-win.php?id=292&act=3
ich glaub leichter gehts kaum oder?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juni 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hab heut wieder was gefunden...
> http://www.tokenproducts.com/05htm/pro-win.php?id=292&act=3
> ich glaub leichter gehts kaum oder?



Kostet? 

Edit: seh grade die 108mm Version 109 Euronen
http://www.bicycle-parts.de/rennrad-triathlon/innenlager/token-innenlager-tk-873-ct-isis.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (6. Juni 2008)

noch was.
Alloy Sprocket for Track
# 7075 T6 CNC Sprocket, 3/32" or 1/8"
# Teeth: 13T-18T
http://www.tokenproducts.com/05htm/pro-win.php?id=479


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Juni 2008)

ob die alu ritzel halten


----------



## Scrat (8. Juni 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie die Monty, also vom Aussehen und dem Aufbau und die haben mir damals einen angebrochenen Ellenbogen gebracht.
> Der Belag reiÃt aus der Plastikschale raus, muss nicht, kann aber...
> 
> Reiner Erfahrungswert.



GrundsÃ¤tzlich sind alle BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r Maguras vom Aufbau her "so Ã¤hnlich"...  - so wie alle Autos vier RÃ¤der haben - die schlechten Erfahrungen von den Monty-BelÃ¤gen kannst Du nicht auf die Trialer's Home-BelÃ¤ge Ã¼bertragen...

Ich fahr' die Teile jetzt auch schon 'ne ganze Weile und hab' bisher weder trocken noch naÃ Probleme mit durchrutschender Bremse gehabt, und gebrochen ist mir von den BelÃ¤gen auch noch keiner 

Die CoustellierbelÃ¤ge hat 'n Kumpel letztes aber zerbrÃ¶selt, allerdings nicht den Gummi aus den Backings gerissen sondern der Gummi an sich ist gebrochen.

GruÃ, Thomas


----------



## Scrat (8. Juni 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ob die alu ritzel halten



Die Fouriers http://www.c14-shop.com/c14-shop/product_info.php?cPath=2_33&products_id=50 halten 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. Juni 2008)

Scrat schrieb:


> Die Fouriers http://www.c14-shop.com/c14-shop/product_info.php?cPath=2_33&products_id=50 halten
> 
> Gruß, Thomas



die gibts aber nicht mit 15 zähnen oder?


----------



## Scrat (8. Juni 2008)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> die gibts aber nicht mit 15 zähnen oder?



Sorry - hatte meine 20"-Scheuklappen auf 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## florianwagner (8. Juni 2008)

von viz und token gibts die aluritzel in vielen größen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. Juni 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon






Und hier der Link http://www.trialprod.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=58&products_id=240


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juni 2008)

Schaut echt mal Geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (8. Juni 2008)

126gr. find ich weng "bleiig"

hier der wiegt angeblich 14gr


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Juni 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> 126gr. find ich weng "bleiig"
> 
> hier der wiegt angeblich 14gr





haste schön gemacht. und 14 gramm ist doch mal geil


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juni 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich find die verstellbarkeit über einen rundstab etwas ungünstig. die point-variante hat dort ja einen 6-kant der wohl stabiler gegen verdrehung ist.

ich zum bleistift hab 2 gänge drauf und verstell mein tiagra schaltwerk immer von hand. würde ich mir den anbauen könnte ich ihn gar nicht verstellen ohne das gleich die spannung dahin ist


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Juni 2008)

http://www.vizbikes.com/chain.html


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Juni 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. Juni 2008)

des mit den halflink ketten geht ja ma garnet!
hätt ich kein vertrauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Juni 2008)

nich immer die halflinks so schlecht machen!!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juni 2008)

Halflink halten und Halten. Will meine Nie mehr hergeben!


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Juni 2008)

jop hab jetzt auch eine. gut erst seit mittwoch aber bis jetzt hält sie.


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Juni 2008)

dob teile beim jan!!


----------



## Schevron (10. Juni 2008)

also die halflink könnte echt halten. da ja in der einen variante keine gebogenen teile mehr sind. Das war ja die schwachstelle.


----------



## bertieeee (10. Juni 2008)

halten die halflink ketten nun gut oder eher nich?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Juni 2008)

schevron, wie? halflink ohne gebogen? geht doch garnet oder?
ich denk halt wenns passt dann fahr ich auf jeden fall lieber ne normal kette, in meinem fall coolchain, bin sehr zufrieden, bisher noch keine probleme


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Juni 2008)

die einzige halflink kette die ich fahren würde wäre die shadow interlock v2.  aber sonen viz krempel würd ich mir da nich ans rad bauen.


----------



## 2ndUser (11. Juni 2008)

jo geht mir genauso - ich farhr nur halflink wegen der kettenlänge und der zahnlänge des hinteren ritzel - sonnst würde ich wieder coolchain fahren ausser interlock v2 hab ich nur schlechtes gehört...


----------



## dane08 (11. Juni 2008)

warum sind die dob 26er rahmen leichter als die 20er?
(ich geh ma davon aus aus jans angaben stimmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (11. Juni 2008)

Ich denk mal das liegt daran dass alle 20" Gewichtsangaben incl. Bodenplatte sind!


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Juni 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> (ich geh ma davon aus aus jans angaben stimmen)



bei Gewichtsangaben würd ich eher die von Tarty nehmen... (Jan hat bei manchen Teilen extrem komische Gewichte)

20" 1.320kg
26" 1.400kg


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Juni 2008)

tarty hat fast immer gestimmt


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Juni 2008)

mein 20"-Rahmen mit Schutzplatte wiegt 1457gr.
Ich hab mir aber statt dem Dob-Schutz ein Neon-Schutz dranbasteln lassen, um wieviel der leichter ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Schevron (13. Juni 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> schevron, wie? halflink ohne gebogen? geht doch garnet oder?
> ich denk halt wenns passt dann fahr ich auf jeden fall lieber ne normal kette, in meinem fall coolchain, bin sehr zufrieden, bisher noch keine probleme


 







Hier sieht man bei der einen Kette das die kettenglieder nicht gebogen sind sondern dachziegelartig ineinandergreifen. da sind dann balt die bolzen schief im blech. Ob das dann auch wieder schlecht ist sei nun mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## mr.mütze (13. Juni 2008)

das sind alles die gleichen ketten nur das eine aufgefräst ist. ich kann da keinen unterschied fest stellen.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Juni 2008)

@ shevron

na die ist wohl schon gebogen oder... wie will man sonst die schiefen löcher herstellen? oder gar schiefe bolzen? die werden doch alle gestanzt und dann gebogen... auch wenn es nicht so aussieht


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juni 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> da sind dann balt die bolzen schief im blech. Ob das dann auch wieder schlecht ist sei nun mal dahin gestellt.



OMG das is jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder ?


----------



## Trialside (17. Juni 2008)

Ist zwar nicht Nu-Stuff aber bei Peppl gibts grad XTP-Rahmen fÃ¼r 449â¬...

http://www.k-124house.com/TRIAL/frames/all/PAGE2

Edit hat mir grad noch gesgt, dass es sich nur um die kurze und lange Version mit HS33-Aufnahme handelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (17. Juni 2008)

das ist ja mal n hammer preis , ich hab zwar immoment nen guten rahmen aber wenns mit dem zu ende geht wÃ¤re das ne echte alternative , 1000â¬ war mir echt zuviel
haste ne ahnung ob das nur n vorÃ¼bergehendes angebot ist ?

p.s.
wies kann der die Ã¼berhaupt so gÃ¼nstig anbieten ? sind jan u. co. wirklich so unverschÃ¤mt und schlagen da mehr als die hÃ¤lfte drauf oder hat das n pferdefuÃ?


----------



## priossus (17. Juni 2008)

jan ist *********** teuer denke ich mal auch wenn er ein guten suport hat und so aber deswegen muss man sich nicht so viel in die eigen tasche schaufeln oder ?

z.B Hope mono trial kostet bei jan 220

hier kostet die 189 euro http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Hope/Mono+Trial+Scheibenbremse?osCsid=b87

und hier 158 euro http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17388

das sollte nur mal ein vergleich sein 

MFG


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Juni 2008)

Der Jan ist nicht unverschämt teuer, er verkauft die Sachen nur zum normalen empfohlenen Verkaufspreis und das ist wohl sein gutes Recht. Tartybikes ist auch nicht billiger und da regt sich keiner über "unverschämte" Preise auf. 

Wenn man die Teile billiger findet, dann soll man sich bitte freuen und sie kaufen, aber nicht einem korrekten Händler Unverschämtheiten vorwerfen. 

(Ich würd zb ne Hope Trial auch nicht grad beim Jan kaufen, aber deshalb schimpf ich nicht grundsätzlich über seine Preise)


----------



## priossus (17. Juni 2008)

ok das unverschämt ist ein bissel übertrieben 

aber er ist halt teuer sry das ich es so geschrieben habe


----------



## ringo667 (17. Juni 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> jan ist unverschämt teuer denke ich mal auch wenn er ein guten suport hat und so aber deswegen muss man sich nicht so viel in die eigen tasche schaufeln oder ?



Jan ist ein Geschäftsmann und kein Wohltäter, wenn er dir zu teuer ist brauchst ja nicht bei ihm bestellen und links von anderen Anbietern posten die billiger anbieten ist auch nicht die feine Art!


----------



## priossus (17. Juni 2008)

das ist doch ein freies board hier und wenn ich hier links reinstelle wo parts günstiger sind dann freut euch doch!! so habt ihr geld gespart 

naja will mir auch keine feinde hier machen nur finde es halt nicht ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juni 2008)

Bei Jan ist der Service auc mehr als Freundlich! Grade erst wieder paar Sachen Bestellt. Das ging Fix... Für Schnellen und Freundlichen Support zahl ich gerne bisschen mehr.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juni 2008)

ich sag nur 2 mal koxx xtp hs33 für je 1250 euro
....

wenn ihr was billiger wollt , einfach mailen oder anrufen, er gibt immer nachlass


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Juni 2008)

und die anderen shops haben ein breiteres angebot, die holen das was sie die bremse günstiger anbieten bei z.b federgabeln wieder raus. da jan nur trial parts verkauft kann ich das verstehen. ist zwar immer nohc bisel teuer aber na ja dafür ist der service 1A. und noch mal zu bike-components. kumpel hat die bremse da bestellt gehabt und hat fast nen monat gewartet und dann bei jan bestellt. und die war in 3 tagen da.

gruß marcel


----------



## bike 20 (17. Juni 2008)

2 Tage und Top service.


----------



## Trialside (18. Juni 2008)

@ dane: ja musst dich ran halten. Angebot ist nur vorrübergehend. Auf der Peppl Startseite steht mehr...


----------



## dane08 (19. Juni 2008)

@ Trialside , danke für die info , aber ich hab nochmal geguckt und mir ist aufgefallen das er die nur mit +75 tretlager verkauft und das ist mir dann doch n bischen hoch


----------



## Trialside (19. Juni 2008)

Tja das ist hald die Geo vom XTP... gibt übrigens noch andere Angebote auch für die 26''-Fraktion. Z.B. Koxx Boxx-Rahmen für nen 1000er...


----------



## isah (29. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht genau was das fuer eine Nabe ist, aber der Freilaufmechanismus sieht doch mal robust aus. Hab's aus'm Eingangradforum.


//EDIT: 135mm Einbaubreite, ca. 450 gr, 10mm. Untauglich.


----------



## soma (29. Juni 2008)

Wieso untauglich? Okay, das, was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass das Ritzel direkt mit den Sperrklinken zusammenhängt und das Gewicht. Bei Abnutzung des Ritzels muss halt das ganze Paket getauscht werden...
Ansonsten hat doch jeder normale MTB-Trial-Rahmen 135mm Einbaubreite ca. 9 / 10mm Ausfallenden und ist somit auch geeignet, oder nicht?

(Gewicht ist schon übel, wiegt ja fast 100g mehr als die PRO II von Hope *skuril*)


----------



## Levelboss (30. Juni 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht genau was das fuer eine Nabe ist, aber der Freilaufmechanismus sieht doch mal robust aus. Hab's aus'm Eingangradforum.
> 
> 
> //EDIT: 135mm Einbaubreite, ca. 450 gr, 10mm. Untauglich.


Die Lager im Driver halten bestimmt ne gute Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (30. Juni 2008)

neues Trialtech krams bei Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Juli 2008)

ich war mal kurz im street forum und hab das hier gefunden.. tiefer rahmen und hs bremse, könnt glatt als stylisches trialbike durchgehn:

http://www.24-bicycles.com/news/pics/Philfeeney05.jpg
http://www.24-bicycles.com/news/pics/Philfeeney08.jpg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juli 2008)

Genau dieses Rad war hier schonmal im GesprÃ¤ch, wurde so weit ich noch weiÃ auch teilweise zum Trialen benutzt. Wem gehÃ¶rte es nochmal?
Sieht auf jeden fall hÃ¶chst interessant aus.


----------



## Trialar (1. Juli 2008)

Das hab ich mal reingestellt. Ist von Koxx und Phil Feeney fährt es. War auch Anfangs als Street-trialbike gedacht, allerdings wars nur n Prototyp, und ging dann doch als reinrassiges Street/Dirt-Bike in Serie. Leider

Jetzt hats ne neue Geometrie und sieht so aus:


----------



## TRAILER (1. Juli 2008)

bild 2 ist hammer würd ich mir gleich käufen.
was wird das kosten?
3000?


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Juli 2008)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=36817

cool, das kamel für HS 33 und in günstig.
Hoffentlich mixen die Chinesen ihre Farbeimer mal neu zusammen.


----------



## locdog (10. Juli 2008)

ja gut, das hinter teil is ja komplet anders, viel primitever aber schick ist das teil trotzdem 
und auch gunstick weil in PL soll das teil so um die 200E kosten.


----------



## bikersemmel (10. Juli 2008)

wie schwer?
welche Geo?
vergleichbar mit Monty oder eher wie die Koxx?

Mein XTP ist wieder gerissen und nu überlege ich, wieder den alten monty pro dranzuschrauben oder was anderes.


----------



## Schevron (11. Juli 2008)

Ebanfalls Kamel HS33, aber net China sondern Hoffmann style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (15. Juli 2008)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=122698&st=0

das englische Forum hats anscheinend geschafft Hope zu überreden, dass es eine Freilauf Nabe für 20" geben wird.


----------



## Fabi (15. Juli 2008)

Wo ist da bitte der Freilauf? Ich sehe nur ein Gewinde.


----------



## Levelboss (15. Juli 2008)

Nicht Bilder anschauen, sondern auch lesen.


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juli 2008)

jan hat neue teile











welche ähnlichkeit zur try all. ob das zufall ist


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juli 2008)

und rockpads für die V brake. Aber wer braucht sowas wo es doch cousts gibt?


----------



## Schevron (23. Juli 2008)

hab die dinger letztes WE beim Jan gesehen.
sehen echt cool aus. Und die scheibe ist ja mal nur lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2008)

Nabe schaut wirklich Lecker aus. Scheibe ist halt nur eine Umbelabelte Leichtkraft/Ashima


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juli 2008)

*hust*

respect... doppelnachmache

Disc ->Ashima
Nabe ->TryAll


----------



## Schevron (23. Juli 2008)

wenn auch nachbau, aber schöne teile günstig, hoffentlich nicht billig


----------



## Trialar (24. Juli 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=122698&st=0
> 
> das englische Forum hats anscheinend geschafft Hope zu überreden, dass es eine Freilauf Nabe für 20" geben wird.



Jetzt gibst auch Bilder:


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Juli 2008)

Uiiiii. das Teil ist echt Geil!!! Sollte ich wohl noch was warten mit einem neuen Freilauf


----------



## locdog (24. Juli 2008)

diese scheiben werden doch eh nur in einem werk gemacht. und dann fur teuer (39E) oder preiswert (20E) verkauft http://www.rove.pl/index.php?page=shop.product_details&product_id=3850&flypage=ROVE_flypage.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=72 

gibt's leider immer noch nicht in 180mm ;(


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Juli 2008)

BioMontyc


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2008)

So schön die Ausfaller auch sind, finde ich die Gesamt verarbeitung jetzt nicht so Toll. Mal abwarten was der Preis und das Gewicht sagen. Da hat Monty ja was tolles gebaut das es alle nach machen müssen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Juli 2008)

also das is schon fast zu dreißt kopiert...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. Juli 2008)

die schweißnähte sehen für mich irgendwie etwas sehr schlampig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (25. Juli 2008)

ist war scheinlich nur ein prototyp der schenll zu sammen gebrutzelt wurde


----------



## Monty98 (25. Juli 2008)

Monty Kamel 09

http://www.monty.es/news/index.asp?news_id=745

sieht aus wie eine Gas Gas


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Juli 2008)

Boah das Monty sieht ja richtig Hammer aus.... also das 09er....

Geilo


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juli 2008)

Mal schaun was der Preis des 09er Montys ist. Finde die PReise gehen langsam ins Lächerliche! Bald 1000 für nen Rahmen 

Aber solange es Leute Kaufen wird es auch Teuer bleiben.


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Juli 2008)

ich glaube das wird genausoviel kosten wie das 08er


----------



## *Sickboy* (25. Juli 2008)

Geil das ´09er-Monty!!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Juli 2008)

sieht sehr geil aus...

aber dieser "drecksbock" hat schon wieder keine 4Punkt-Aufnahme

hier das "neue" Hydroxx

hat sich wenig geändert... Lackierung kommt noch (wobei es so auch sehr geil aussieht)


----------



## Thiemsche (26. Juli 2008)

Also das Kamel '09 is das erste Monty Bike das mir mal richtig gut gefällt. Wenn der Preis nicht so übel wär, wärs ein Kandidat fürs nächste Bike.
Das es keine 4 Punkt Aufnahme hat ist allerdings richtig Sch****.


----------



## luckygambler (26. Juli 2008)

lol heute nacht habe ich mich gefragt was monty macht wenn die ein neues modell rausbringen müssen, und jetzt stehts im internet!
ich mag das monty kamel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juli 2008)

Steht schon der Preis vom Koxx fest? Weißt Du da vlt. schon näheres?
Sollte bald mal anfangen zusparen, übel, Hope Nabe neuer Koxx Frame....Also Billig, wird DAS nicht


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Juli 2008)

WÃ¼rde mir net mal im Traum einfallen fÃ¼r so nen Haufen Alu schÃ¶n angepinselt 2200â¬ auszugeben. Schon die DreiÃtigkeit so einen Preis zu verlangen wenn man mal die Herstellungskosten bedenkt sind so mies wie die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte an dem Teil bloÃ das diese durch den feinen Lack noch kaschiert werden. Wo liegt die BegrÃ¼ndung des Preises? Das soll mir mal jemand erklÃ¤ren. Ich seh an dem Montyrad keine groÃartigen FrÃ¤steile oder hochwertiges Material.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Juli 2008)

was regst du dich denn auf?? es zwingt dich doch niemand das zu kaufen..... alter koleriker du...;-)


----------



## locdog (27. Juli 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> WÃ¼rde mir net mal im Traum einfallen fÃ¼r so nen Haufen Alu schÃ¶n angepinselt 2200â¬ auszugeben. Schon die DreiÃtigkeit so einen Preis zu verlangen wenn man mal die Herstellungskosten bedenkt sind so mies wie die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte an dem Teil bloÃ das diese durch den feinen Lack noch kaschiert werden. Wo liegt die BegrÃ¼ndung des Preises? Das soll mir mal jemand erklÃ¤ren. Ich seh an dem Montyrad keine groÃartigen FrÃ¤steile oder hochwertiges Material.



frezteile WIEGEN nun mal, auserdem treten beim ubergang vom frezteilen zur rohren spanungspitzen auf, wen du frez teile haben wilst kauf dir nen 2,2 kilo GU
 auserdem sind die schweisnate garnicht so mieserabel, sehen genauso aus wie beim boxx.
un das beste, bei 1,83kilo (231) ist das keine COLA DOSE, habe schon mermahls mich auf steinen ordentlich hingelegt und da kommen hohstens kleine minidellen rein, beim BT 7,0 (2,1 kilo) brauchte es weniger fur ne delle !!!
generel ein top bike das leicht und stabil ist, aber der preis ist nun mahl heftig, aber wen man so ein gutes stuck haben wil mus man ja nich gleich 2200E zahlen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Juli 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> was regst du dich denn auf?? es zwingt dich doch niemand das zu kaufen..... alter koleriker du...;-)



Würde ich auch nicht mein kleines Mäxel  Es ging mir ja darum ob mir jemand  erklären kann wieso das Teil so teuer ist. Kann ja sein ich hab da was verpasst und es hat irgendwelche großartigen Besonderheiten die den Preis rechtfertigen.


----------



## priossus (28. Juli 2008)

so ich habe heute mal neue sachen bekommen zum testen und wenn interesse an den sachen besteht können die auch angefordert werden über ein ganz normalen bikeladen. adresse bekommt ihr per PM

so hier mal die bilder:





Kosten für die Scheibe ca 35 Euro






Kosten für Beläge ca 10 euro

ich glaube die scheibe wurde schon mal gepostet aber von einer anderen firma.

der fahrrad laden will sich auch ein bissel mehr um trialzubehör kümmern.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juli 2008)

http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article380


----------



## Thiemsche (30. Juli 2008)

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. 
Aber leider wieder nur ne 26" Ausgabe.


----------



## TRAILER (30. Juli 2008)

die auswahl an 26zoll ist zu krass bei 20 zoll hat man nur nen paar modelle.


----------



## EchoPure (30. Juli 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article380



sehr schön und was soll er kosten?
Kann einer von euch mir sagen ob das wieder mit ner 116 mm oder dochmit ner 135 mm nabe gefahren weden kann?
grezz der Kay


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Juli 2008)

sieht nach 135 aus.


----------



## zumitrial (1. August 2008)

http://al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=554
Hier das neue Kamel!!!
Und guckt euch diesen Preis an,ist aber aus Spaniendort ist immer alles billiger wenns um Trial geht!!!
Gruß Axel


----------



## dane08 (1. August 2008)

hat jemand ne ahnung ob die geo 2009 die gleiche wird/ist?


----------



## Fabi (2. August 2008)

Die Monty Website hat die Antwort.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. August 2008)

XTP 09 Sky Range


----------



## JP Trialer (4. August 2008)

Iss ja geil.....
sieht aber auch sua zerbrechlich aus!

naja gut der lack gefällt mir nicht 

aber das sieht sau leicht aus!

Im großen und ganzen iss doch nur vorne die verbindung anders oder???

ersetzt das das xtp oder wird das ne neue reihe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. August 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> wo auf tartybikes hastn das gefunden?



is n Link von Observedtrials....

Bild zu den neuen Pedalen und Vorbauten kommen zusammen mit den Knokke Bildern...


wie der Name schon sagt... neue Version des XTP's (wie jedes Jahr)


----------



## JP Trialer (4. August 2008)

Habs hier nochma ohne disc!


----------



## dane08 (4. August 2008)

die kettenstreben sehen irgendwie denen von meinem hoffmann ähnlich 
keine frästeile und ne kleine verstärkung vorm bashguard

wirklich schickes teil voreinigen das fulldisk gefällt mir


----------



## Trialside (4. August 2008)

Das neue XTP ist ja zum :kotz: hässlich. Die Vorgängermodelle fand ich um einiges schöner...


----------



## trialisgeil (4. August 2008)

...das sind nur die "rawfinish" bilder! Sprich, der endgültige Lack kommt noch!


----------



## JP Trialer (4. August 2008)

das iss vorne ausgefräßt wie vincents koxx boxx =)


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (5. August 2008)

Wenn das so weiter geht mit diesem Scheiß Gewichtsersparnissen dann fahren wir in 5 Jahren nur noch mit Löchern im Rahmen rum


----------



## Trialstriker (5. August 2008)

jo haste recht mal sehen wo das endet!
zum schluss is an jeder verbindung sone ausfräsung 
muss sagen mir gefällt es aber zu koxx hab ich kein vertrauen
wegen der stabilität und dann noch der preis, is ja auch nich so wenig und momentan bin ich mit meinem noch zufrieden mal sehen später vllt mal ein schönes XTP sofern dann noch so viel material vorhanden is das man es als fahrrad erkennen kann


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. August 2008)

Trekking Kamel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2008)

endlich geht monty auf meine wünsche ein und baut ein trialbike mit dem man auch mal eine europareise machen kann!


----------



## TRAILER (5. August 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> XTP 09 Sky Range



oh jes sehr geile optik.

mein preis tip: 1200euro


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. August 2008)




----------



## Trialside (5. August 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> ...das sind nur die "rawfinish" bilder! Sprich, der endgültige Lack kommt noch!



Jetzt wo du es sagst - ist eigentlich nur der Lack der so besch....eiden aussieht. Der Rahmen ist ja noch etwas flacher ausgefallen als der letzte...


----------



## dane08 (5. August 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


>


die obere verbindung sieht ziehmlich zerbrechlich aus


----------



## TRAILER (5. August 2008)

und hat das teil nu auch ne neue geo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. August 2008)

das bike sieht sooo geil aus...würd ich mir glatt als 2. bike holen


----------



## duro e (6. August 2008)

sieht sehr geil aus . aber ob es auch lange hält?


----------



## JP Trialer (7. August 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil aus . aber ob es auch lange hält?



Ich schätze mal das geht schneller kaputt asl das xtp


----------



## Icke84 (7. August 2008)

was sind das für pedale im letzten bild. steht ja try all drauf, aber sehen anders aus als die normalen käfigdinger. gibts die schon zu kaufen?


----------



## JP Trialer (7. August 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> oh jes sehr geile optik.
> 
> mein preis tip: 1200euro




öhhhhm ich denke das wird genauso teuer sein wie das xtp jetzt


----------



## Scrat (7. August 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> was sind das für pedale im letzten bild. steht ja try all drauf, aber sehen anders aus als die normalen käfigdinger. gibts die schon zu kaufen?



TryAll Magnesium vom Jan?


----------



## Icke84 (7. August 2008)

ne, ich meine die hier



NOS-Trial schrieb:


> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images
> [IMG]http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images/Koxx09/sky20-bb.jpg


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. August 2008)

das neue Neononty^^

20" :

1005 or 1015
+65
1715g








und noch das 26er...

26":

1065 or 1075
+42
380 stays
1816g


----------



## locdog (14. August 2008)

sieht sogar nicht schlecht aus aber bei uns brechen neon teile wie verruckt


----------



## Monty98 (14. August 2008)

Homemade Abant HR Felge 360g







http://www.biketrial-spain.com/AbantbotigaonlineE.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (14. August 2008)

Wow, so richtig schön zum kotzen.


----------



## gatto1410 (14. August 2008)

..hr?..na dann jutn sturz..kopfschüttel..


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. August 2008)

ich spar auch lieber am HR anstatt am Helm. 



Homemade? Dann wohl doch besser im Leichtbau/Tuning thread posten, da erntest Du positivere Comments ;-)


----------



## voytec (15. August 2008)

Llantas anodizadas rojas 221Kamel Abant. Aligeradas al máximo. 240gr (delantera) y 360gr (trasera). Las más ligeras. Probadas por Dani Comas en el Mundial 2007.

spanish kann ich nicht aber da steht was gutes denke ich ^^ also so schlecht sind sie vielleicht auch nicht  wie manche denken und gewicht gefällt mir auch  VR und HR


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. August 2008)

ach, homemade von abant, verstehe (endlich). Der ist ganz lustig, arbeitet bei monty in barcelona und schiebt manchmal ne nachtschicht ein um "seine produkte" dort zu fertigen. Hab mich in Kortrijk mit dem unterhalten wollen, aber er kann kein wort englisch. Zur Beantwortung von mails benutzt er (wenn Ã¼berhaupt) ein Ãbersetzungsprogramm, am besten man schreibt direkt in spanisch. Bestimmt 10 minuten hab ich versucht dem klarzumachen,  dass ich eine mÃ¶glichst leichte Felge fÃ¼r Felgenbremsen haben will. EinzelauftrÃ¤ge wie diese macht er aber nicht. FÃ¼r so einen Felgensatz wie Dani Comas ihn am 20" fuhr wollte er 170â¬. WÃ¼rde ich aber sofort ausgeben, wer Geld fÃ¼r ein Monty hat sollte sich die Felgen auch gÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2008)

voytec schrieb:


> Llantas anodizadas rojas 221Kamel Abant. Aligeradas al máximo. 240gr (delantera) y 360gr (trasera). Las más ligeras. Probadas por Dani Comas en el Mundial 2007.
> 
> spanish kann ich nicht aber da steht was gutes denke ich ^^ also so schlecht sind sie vielleicht auch nicht  wie manche denken und gewicht gefällt mir auch  VR und HR



ausser dem gewicht sagt er noch das die felgen 2007 bei der WM durch Danis comas getestet wurden.

hatte schon 2 jahre kein spanisch mehr aber das müsste stimmen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. August 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> neues Trialtech krams bei Jan



Also wer sich diese  "trialtech" Vorbauten kaufen will...










...dem empfehle ich die nicht trialtech version bei bike-components für die hälfte des Preises. Das fahr ich nämlich. Irgendwie finde ich eine 80% Preissteigerung für das aufsprühen eines anderen Namens nicht gerechtfertigt. 
http://bike-components.de/catalog/V...208%22?osCsid=f89db5aa59a4bb365115be55c13b26f


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2008)

vorhin kam der neue rose katalog ins haus. 

Shimanos neue SLX gruppe ist echt lecker.

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...n/news___info/news/are_you_ready_to_ride.html

hier die einzelne kurbel: http://bike-components.de/catalog/K...elgarnitur+Hollowtech+II+two+piece?osCsid=b87 

http://bike-components.de/catalog/K...elgarnitur+Hollowtech+II+two+piece?osCsid=b87

kann vll. im trial überzeugen.


----------



## Icke84 (15. August 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Also wer sich diese  "trialtech" Vorbauten kaufen will...
> 
> 
> ...dem empfehle ich die nicht trialtech version bei bike-components für die hälfte des Preises. Das fahr ich nämlich. Irgendwie finde ich eine 80% Preissteigerung für das aufsprühen eines anderen Namens nicht gerechtfertigt.



find ich auch, fahre selbst den procraft. super teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (16. August 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> vorhin kam der neue rose katalog ins haus.
> 
> Shimanos neue SLX gruppe ist echt lecker.
> 
> ...



auf die werfe ich auch schon länger einen blick, aber momentan bin ich mit der xt ht2 sehr zufrieden.
der anblick der neuen lx im rose hat mich aber sehr erschreckt...


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2008)

jop, dachte auch, hmm schöne RR kurbel.


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. August 2008)

solangsam wird leichtbau vermutlich pflicht...

das muss was heißen, wenn ECHO einmal zerbohrte Teile kauft











mehr auf
http://www.echobike.com/


----------



## TRAILER (23. August 2008)

http://www.echobike.com/images/SL/crank160/160black.JPG


----------



## hst_trialer (23. August 2008)

die bremshebel sind ja traumhaft...

http://www.echobike.com/images/SL/handbrake/all.JPG


----------



## mr.mütze (23. August 2008)

alter sind die geil die teile. mal gucken was die kosten. ob die kurbel hält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (23. August 2008)

also ich als maschbauer würde mal sagen, dass jede bohrung und jede fräsung extra geld kostet! die werden also bestimmt bissl teurer als bisherige parts


----------



## florianwagner (23. August 2008)

das is doch schaiissee, ich geb mir mühe und bohr alles mögliche auf und feil und mach. und jetzt gibts den mist einfach so zu kaufen....
und hier, die kopie vom rb hebel.


----------



## soma (23. August 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> das is doch schaiissee, ich geb mir mühe und bohr alles mögliche auf und feil und mach. und jetzt gibts den mist einfach so zu kaufen....
> und hier, die kopie vom rb hebel.



Die Asiaten sind aber auch impertinent. Aber naja, so lange sie damit durchkommen...

Kennt schon jemand Preise für die Echoparts?


----------



## kingpin18 (23. August 2008)

Mal auf tartybikes nach sehen da stehen schon ein paar sachen drin. Des weiteren noch Zoo! und Echo Rahmen 2009.


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. August 2008)

bor. sind ja richtige scheiß teile! hihi. mal gucken wann sich der erste mit den kurbeln den fuß bricht


----------



## gatto1410 (23. August 2008)

..wärs mag..lieber selber baun wer auf gewicht steht..is ma och bissl zu heikl-selbst als anfänger..könnt ick ma ja glei jebrauchte teile kaufn-is dat gleiche risiko..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. August 2008)

Bei observed hat jemand geschrieben das es 3 Serien geben wird. Superleicht, mittel und für street/schranzer ausgelegte Teile. Finde ich gut das man es sich aussuchen kann was man leicht und was man eher stabil haben will.

Die zur Hohlkammer versetzten oberen Felgenlöcher sind auch eine super Idee, zumindest theoretisch. Ob das wirklich die Felge stabiler macht wird sich zeigen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. August 2008)

WTF... Echo scheint es ernst zunehmen.

20" Rahmen Team.... 1450g (zum vgl. XTP2 HS33 ca.1520g) neuen "Air-Bikes" ca. 1400g


----------



## Sherco (24. August 2008)

ohne platte aber oder?


----------



## mr.mütze (24. August 2008)

echo goes cola dose oder wie wird das jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (24. August 2008)

Fahrende Sollbruchstelle. Ich glaub nicht dass der noch irgendwas aushält.


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. August 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> ohne platte aber oder?



Gewichte sind von allen Rahmen ohne Schutzplatte...
ECHO1450g
XTP2 1520g
"Air-Bikes" ca. 1400g

jedoch kann man ne Schutzplatte auf 50g runter bearbeiten... von daher dürften die BIkes langsam an die 8kg kommen oder teilweise sogar drunter purzeln. (ohne Mg-Dob zeug)


----------



## Eisbein (24. August 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Bei observed hat jemand geschrieben das es 3 Serien geben wird. Superleicht, mittel und für street/schranzer ausgelegte Teile. Finde ich gut das man es sich aussuchen kann was man leicht und was man eher stabil haben will.
> 
> Die zur Hohlkammer versetzten oberen Felgenlöcher sind auch eine super Idee, zumindest theoretisch. Ob das wirklich die Felge stabiler macht wird sich zeigen.



Die HP bestätigts



			
				Echobikes schrieb:
			
		

> SL series for Super Light high end products, It's a full parts group. Totally new design, full CNC, titanium bolts all over. TR series for all Trials Riders, TR is a great value parts group, light weight design as well as low price. Urban series for the riders who has specially require for strength.


----------



## bike 20 (25. August 2008)

und ich dachte deng sind die einzigen die noch was stabiles bauen.


----------



## Trialside (25. August 2008)

Nicht mehr - wie es aussieht. Musst wohl noch ein paar 2007er Modelle auf Vorrat kaufen und die dann fahren in der Hoffnung, dass die ewig halten werden. Vielleicht werden aber auch nur die Echo-Rahmen so leicht, während Czar, Adamant und Co stabil bleiben. 

Ich würd sagen einfach mal abwarten, was kommt...


----------



## Maxximum (25. August 2008)

es wurde doch nun schon zum zweiten mal gesagt dass es drei serien von echo gibt oder nicht?? siehe post von eisbein!

also warum jammern? kauft doch einfach die urban teile, die bleiben schwer und stabil.


----------



## Trialside (25. August 2008)

Das mit den Teilen hab ich ja schon verstanden. Und die Idee dahinter ist sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Ich hab aber im Moment nur Rahmen im Kopf - warum auch immer? Darauf war auch mein vorheriger Kommentar bezogen - Schuldigung. (obs die Rahmen dann auch in 3 Versionen gibt???)


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. August 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Das mit den Teilen hab ich ja schon verstanden. Und die Idee dahinter ist sicherlich nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich hab aber im Moment nur Rahmen im Kopf - warum auch immer? Darauf war auch mein vorheriger Kommentar bezogen - Schuldigung. (obs die Rahmen dann auch in 3 Versionen gibt???)



das werden die Firmen unter sich aufteilen... zb. der ECHO mit 1450g und der ZOO! 1890g (20")


----------



## locdog (26. August 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Das mit den Teilen hab ich ja schon verstanden. Und die Idee dahinter ist sicherlich nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich hab aber im Moment nur Rahmen im Kopf - warum auch immer? Darauf war auch mein vorheriger Kommentar bezogen - Schuldigung. (obs die Rahmen dann auch in 3 Versionen gibt???)




rahmen werden auch unteschiedlich sein !!! also kein grund zum jamern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (26. August 2008)

dann bin ich beruhigt. Ich finds aber Knall hart das Echo mit dem gewicht unter das Koxx kommt.


----------



## mr.mütze (26. August 2008)

also die echo teile sind immer noch sau schwer im verlgeich zu den anderen herstellern zb die felgen: wiegt die hinterre in 26" zoll 780 gramm im vergleich ne unbearbeitete try all 720gramm. bloß die gabel in 26" disk only wiegt 720 gramm und das eingentlich gut leicht.


----------



## mr.mütze (26. August 2008)

der control
 daten auf der seite  

http://www.echobike.com/index1.htm


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. August 2008)

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das dort jede Bohrung berechnet gesetzt wurde. Sieht eher nach dem Moto aus " Wir geben es erstmal dem Kunden und kucken was passiert"


----------



## Eisbein (26. August 2008)

war es jemals anderes bei deng? würde mich wundern wenn dort vorher was getestet wird


----------



## TRAILER (27. August 2008)

ohne booster ist doch auch kakke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. August 2008)

und der Booster


----------



## locdog (27. August 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> also die echo teile sind immer noch sau schwer im verlgeich zu den anderen herstellern zb die felgen: wiegt die hinterre in 26" zoll 780 gramm im vergleich ne unbearbeitete try all 720gramm. bloß die gabel in 26" disk only wiegt 720 gramm und das eingentlich gut leicht.



da muss ich dir leider auch recht geben, die felgen sehen spitze aus aber 780g ist VERDAMT VIEL. Meine unbearbeitete silberne Tryall wieget 650g. und halt wie ne bombe. die kurbeln wiegen auch 20g weniger und das ohne locher.

die naben mit dem nabenkorper aus 2024 alu ist auch nicht optimal. zum gluck ist da das vielzahn system ohne gewinde. bei den try-all naben z,b, ist der korper aus 6061 und ist schon das gewinde beim pisanka nach 3 wochen ausgerissen (beim sidehop). 
das schlimste ist aber das es wieder so aussieht als hatten die den naben korper von ne 116mm nabe genommen und ne ubelst lange achcse montiert 

die frame sets wiederrum sind aber zu leicht geworden. ein jahr halten die teile nimmer.

also begeistert bin ich von den teilen nicht.

P.S. liest auch mal Dengs antwort auf die frage warum die booster nicht aus carbon sind (steht bei den boostern der Sl klase), 
There is a very interesting question: why don't you make a carbon booster? The answer: Carbon is light but very flexible, think about the fishing pole. Booster is for limit the flex, so carbon is not for booster.
ist echt witzig und erschrekend zu gleich wen er es ernst meint....und so einen typen vertraut man seine gesundheit an


----------



## mr.mütze (27. August 2008)

edit


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. August 2008)

der 1895g Alublock... 20" ZOO (diesmal wohl mit BG verfügbar)






und noch der 26er 2030g Alublock


----------



## JP Trialer (28. August 2008)

die sehen wieder stabiler aus


----------



## roborider (28. August 2008)

Und endlich sehen sie wieder wie ZOO! aus, mit dem Gusset am Hinterbau ...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. August 2008)

find ich auch geil, das die das alte design wieder nehmen. find nur die ausfallenden scheißße.......


----------



## JP Trialer (28. August 2008)

aBer ich finde es gut das die nun auch auf leichtbau gehen... also echo und co.

meiner erfahrung nach isses im wettkampf viel viel angenewhmer nen leichten rahmen zu fahren.... ausdauer und so.... und wenn man sich mal die preise von koxx und monty anguckt... 1000 euro fÃ¼r nen rahmen ... da find ich des gut von echo... ca. 500 â¬ fÃ¼r nen sau leichten rahmen!


----------



## Eisbein (28. August 2008)

da geh ich lieber einmal mehr trainieren, kann dadurch die 200g mehr genauso gut bewegen und der rahmen hält dann auch nen jährchen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. August 2008)

verkehrte Welt...

Koxx 980g Disc Gabel 2009

Echo 716g Disc Gabel 2009

26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2008)

koxx ist echo vorraus. Sie haben begriffen das leichtbau nicht wirklich haltbar ist. Desweegn wird vll. etwas stabiler gebaut um wieder kunden zu gewinnen. 

Echo wir jetzt ne leichtbau phase haben und i-wann pendelt sich das alles ein. 

Meine theorie.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. August 2008)

also dieses schweißnahtkonzept gefällt mir nicht. sicherlich werden die gabeln noch nach dem schweißen nachbehandelt, aber dann geht doch der effekt einer harten schweißnaht als booster wieder verloren oder nicht? desweiteren bezweifele ich, dass eine schweißnaht der größe nur annähernd einem booster das wasser reichen kann.
was das gewicht angeht ist es echt zu überdeken, ob leichtbau im momentanen maß immer gut ist. ein bisschen mehr an gewicht sollte man der sicherheit halber in kauf nehmen. lieber die muckis mit ner 1kg schweren kiste mehr trainieren, als schöne ne gabel abzubrechen o.ä.


----------



## konrad (30. August 2008)

schaut mal die angaben genau an-980gr mit 250mm gabelschaft....da gehn also nochmal locker 100gr weg,wenn man den kürzt.


----------



## TRAILER (31. August 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also dieses schweißnahtkonzept gefällt mir nicht. sicherlich werden die gabeln noch nach dem schweißen nachbehandelt, aber dann geht doch der effekt einer harten schweißnaht als booster wieder verloren oder nicht? desweiteren bezweifele ich, dass eine schweißnaht der größe nur annähernd einem booster das wasser reichen kann.
> was das gewicht angeht ist es echt zu überdeken, ob leichtbau im momentanen maß immer gut ist. ein bisschen mehr an gewicht sollte man der sicherheit halber in kauf nehmen. lieber die muckis mit ner 1kg schweren kiste mehr trainieren, als schöne ne gabel abzubrechen o.ä.



das sehen nicht nur die profis anders.


----------



## locdog (31. August 2008)

meiner meinung nach scheint es eine geniale idee zu sein, es geht hier nicht um die steiffigkeit zu vergrossern wie mit einem normalen booster sonder um vorbeigung von Rissen !!!

wie ihr ja wist ist in der hohe der gabel krone die meiste kraft am hebeln. wen man da noch ne 4bolts aufnahmen drann schweist bricht die am ubergang der schweisnat-rohr, einerseitz wegen der schweisnat an sich (materialschwachung) anderseits durch den ubergang einer versteiften konstruktion zur einer elastischen und GEANU DAS soll meiner meinung nach diese schweisnat vorbeugen. das rohr wird hinten durch die naht (immerhin 2-3 mm dick) bissel verstarkt und da die schweisnaht pratkisch nicht endet gibt es kein ubergang, sprich, man hat keine sollbruchstelle.

geniale idee. sowas muste man auch an ne disc aufnahme machen. bin gespannt wie sowas sich dan verhalten wurde, den genau dur solche sollbruch stellen zerschrotere ich meine gabeln :|


----------



## Frank K. (1. September 2008)

Bionic 20-B4

WB 1010
CS 350 mm
BB 60
Gewicht 1785 gr


----------



## AcaPulco (1. September 2008)

Yeah, Montyonic!


----------



## bike 20 (1. September 2008)

Das Bionic gefällt mir


----------



## Eisbein (1. September 2008)

ist da ein kleiner wettkampf in china entstanden wer am besten kopieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. September 2008)

das war doch schon immer so das die chinesen/japaner alles kopieren, is nix neues^^


----------



## Eisbein (1. September 2008)

könnt ja was von der IFA berichten, aber wäre hier fehl am platze


----------



## duro e (3. September 2008)

also ich find der bionic rahmn sieht ganz gut aus . zu den koxx gabeln , ich hab die 07er koxx forxx 4punkt und die hält bombig auch beim leichten dh und beim dirt jump bzw street . aber ich finde die forxx wog schonimmerr etwas mehr , meine wieht 920oder sowas um den dreh. bin aber echt zu frieden damit , was mich nur ankotzt ist die reifenfreiheit , nen 2,35er albert passt so grade rein mit einem mm spiel je seite .


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2008)

ein 2,35er albert ist ja auch verdammt breit. Breiter als nen Minion 2,5 aufjeden fall.


----------



## duro e (3. September 2008)

hmm geht ....... also auch der dmr street reifen geht nur grade so und ich hab öfters mal nen 8er vorne drin und dann nervt das schleifen ungemein , vielleicht hol ich mir wirlich wieder nen schwalbe table top . der war so geil und passte auch mit 2,25 auch mit 8er drin schleiffrei bei der koxx gabel.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. September 2008)

> Eine weitere Neuentwicklung und ebenfalls noch ein Prototyp ist eine noch unbenannte Hinterradnabe, die ebenfalls mit den Bush Bearings ausgestattet ist. Das Besondere an dieser Nabe ist von außen nicht sichtbar, zur Veranschaulichung liegt eines der wesentlichen Bestandteile des Antriebs vor der Nabe. Die Neuerung besteht in einem Kupplungssystem, welches keine Sperrklinken benötigt und dadurch nahezu völlig geräuschlos ist. Es beinhaltet kleine Klemmkörper (wie auf dem Bild zu sehen), die sich beim Antritt nach außen bewegen und sich dadurch festklemmen. Wie es genau funktioniert, war mangels einer durchsichtigen Nabe nicht feststellbar. Beeindruckend ist allemal, dass der Antritt unmittelbar in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird und kein Weg "bis zur nächsten Sperrklinke" verloren geht, da es ja keine gibt.



Könnte das auch was für Trial werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. September 2008)

Kommentar eines anderen Users:



> Also diese Klemmfreiläufe gibt es schon ewig, halt noch nicht im Bike. Ringspann stellt sowas her.
> Allerdings ist das maximal übertragbare Moment nicht pralle genug um einem harten Antritt stand zu halten. Zumindest habe ich das vor nem Jahr fürs MTb mal ausgerechnet.


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2008)

das ist ähnlich wie die silent clutch von shimano. hast sehr viele "einrastpunkte", wird aber weich mit der zeit und zerfällt. dazu komm nocht, dass die naben ziemlich schwer sind.


----------



## Eisbein (8. September 2008)

wenns gut ist und halten soll, wirds teuer, richtig teuer.

ansonsten auch so eine blow up garantie wie bei den Silent clutch's


----------



## Levelboss (9. September 2008)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> Könnte das auch was für Trial werden?


Selbst wenn der Freilauf hält werden die Lager im Driver nach ca. 10 Minuten aufgeben.


----------



## fahrbereit (9. September 2008)

Das Prinzip ist das gleiche wie bei dem Shimano SilentClutch-Freilauf.

Gibt es auch im Motorsport als Freilaufkupplung - auch mit Klemmkörpern, die sich in eine Richtung zwischen Innen- und Aussenring verkanten.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. September 2008)

alter schwede irre ich mich oder ist für das monty freilauf ritzel nicht der preis von 39,90

beim jan kost das 45


----------



## JP Trialer (9. September 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> alter schwede irre ich mich oder ist für das monty freilauf ritzel nicht der preis von 39,90
> 
> beim jan kost das 45



http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/86


----------



## mr.mütze (9. September 2008)

seit wann kosten die den so viel hmm na ja anfang des jahres waren das 39,90 na ja meiner hält noch zum glück


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. September 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> seit wann kosten die den so viel hmm na ja anfang des jahres waren das 39,90 na ja meiner hält noch zum glück



Es gab in der deutschen Rechtschreibung mal eine Erfindung die hiess _Punkt _und _Komma_! Hast Du davon schonmal was gehört?
Und für die Fortgeschrittenen wurde dann unter anderem auch noch das Fragezeichen und das Ausrufungszeichen erfunden!


----------



## soma (10. September 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Es gab in der deutschen Rechtschreibung mal eine Erfindung die hiess _Punkt _und _Komma_! Hast Du davon schonmal was gehört?
> Und für die Fortgeschrittenen wurde dann unter anderem auch noch das Fragezeichen und das Ausrufungszeichen erfunden!



Bei dir fehlt aber auch ein Komma 

Da muss es stehen:

....eine Erfindung, die hiess....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. September 2008)

Unrecht hat er nicht, allerdings bin ich allgemein der Meinung das man sich mit dem Posten etwas MÃ¼he geben sollte und nich alles hintippt wie es einem in den Sinn kommt.


Weiter im Text.


----------



## mr.mütze (10. September 2008)

sorry. tut mir leid, werde mir mehr mühe geben.

gruß marcel


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. September 2008)

Ende Oktober neues Hydroxx 20" erhältlich bei Jan : 
Zitat:
Hallo,
alles klar. Der neue Hydroxx kommt etwa Ende Oktober, von dem Sky habe ich 
noch keinen Termin. Wird aber auch noch etwas dauern. Die neuen, leichten 
Echo Modelle sollten auch in etwa 3 bis 4 Wochen eintreffen. Da heisst es 
leider noch etwas Geduld haben. An sehr leichten Rahmen hätte ich sonst 
momentan nur das ältere XTP Modell noch eins am Lager, welche ich Dir 
günstig für 250.- Euro anbieten könnte, bis ich für Dein XTP einen 
Ersatzrahmen bekommen habe.
Gruß,
Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2008)

grad gefunden... neuer streettrial rahmen aus deutschland?


----------



## jan_hl (12. September 2008)

Hast du mehr Infos zu dem Rahmen?


----------



## mr.mütze (12. September 2008)

sorry aber sieht aus wie jeder günstige dirt rahmen


----------



## AcaPulco (12. September 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> sorry aber sieht aus wie jeder günstige dirt rahmen



Ja, scheise!


----------



## gatto1410 (12. September 2008)

..augenkrebs-alarm..echt was für die tonne..


----------



## isah (13. September 2008)

Neue Heatsink Sachen, sehen interessant aus.

---> http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=37953

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (19. September 2008)

Serge verlässt Koxx...


----------



## Monty98 (25. September 2008)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2008)

Endlich ein vernÃ¼nftiges Kettenspannsystem am Trialrahmen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. September 2008)

Porno !


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. September 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Porno !



aber richtig alter


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. September 2008)

velpke-trial07 schrieb:


> aber Richtig Alter



Joo Korrrrreeekkktt Eyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (25. September 2008)

Der Kettenspanner ist ne gute Idee, auch wenn er nicht grad schön aussieht. Das 26" geht noch finde ich, ganz nett, aber das 20" geht in meinen Augen gar nicht. Sieht verdammt zerbrechlich aus. Den Booster weglassen und dann so ne hässliche bunte Hufe wieder dranklatschen. Finde das alte Team mit dem integrierten Booster um einiges besser!!
Dass die Rahmen immer flacher gebaut werden finde ich persönlich von der Optik auch nicht schön.
Bin enttäuscht ...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. September 2008)

Ob sie zerbrechlich sind werden wir in 4-5 Monaten wissen..


----------



## Thiemsche (25. September 2008)

Also ich find's auch geil. 
Auf jeden Fall besser flache Rahmen als so'n älteres Monty mit'm Steissbeinstösel.


----------



## *Sickboy* (25. September 2008)

Flach ja, aber wenn das Oberrohr über dem Tretlager einen zu grossen Knick hat, dann find ich das bei 20" nicht schön. Bei 26" gehts finde ich eher (Bsp.: GU) Bei 20" finde ich ein gerades Oberrohr vom Steuersatz bis zur hinteren Achse schicker (Bsp.: Levelboss, XTP) Leichter Knick wie beim alten Team20" ist auch in Ordnung, aber das hier geht bisschen zu weit. Die ganzen Rohre finde ich auch zu dünn. Wie schon erwähnt beziehen sich die Aussagen rein auf die Optik und nicht auf die Stabilität ...... Bleibt Geschmackssache, meinen triffts definitiv nicht!


----------



## trialbock (25. September 2008)

ich  geb mal mein senf dazu 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=173EK-T0gMo&feature=related


----------



## Monty98 (26. September 2008)

und wer hats als erster? - die Schweizer...

sehr schön!


----------



## gatto1410 (26. September 2008)

..********,die felgen sehn ja mal echt ne kelle aus..och der rest..hoffe jibt hier bald nen bild mit den 26"ern..lechz..


----------



## *Sickboy* (26. September 2008)

Schönes Bike Marko!!!
Das is aber nicht etwa der selbe Rahmen wie der weiße auf der Echo-Seite oder?!?!
Sieht nämlich komplett anders aus. Der Kettenspanner is auch anders ....
Frag mich grad ob die Perspektive dran schuld ist dass die so unterschiedlich aussehen....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. September 2008)

FÃ¼r mich eindeutig zu viel des Guten, das Rad..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. September 2008)

Schaut krass nach Model Bau für mich aus. Als Deko schick.
Bei allem Gewichtswahnsinn, denkste nicht das da noch was an der Stahlflex weg gehen könnte? 

Bin gespannt wies hält


Edith: Seh grade das man das so Kaufen kann 
Und wieder haben sie einen Streich gelandet, je mehr Löcher desto besser der Umsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. September 2008)

Preis geht eigendlich klar.Dachte anfangs nur es wäre selber gemacht, der Lochfraß 
Find ich gut das der Hersteller sich mal was traut,nur ob und wie lange es hält, sei mal dagegen gestellt


----------



## gatto1410 (26. September 2008)

..glaub manch eener hier wär froh mal soviele löcher sehn zu können..


----------



## ecols (27. September 2008)

marko: das war wohl dann das endgültige aus fürs rear-spring-projekt?

bin uafs nächste video gespannt!


----------



## ahlberg (27. September 2008)

profilnoppen noch abzwicken!


----------



## Monty98 (30. September 2008)

295g

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...bremse-mit-Marta-SL-Scheibe--Modell-2009.html


----------



## JP Trialer (30. September 2008)

geil

aber wenn die erst ab september 2009 lieferbar iss wärs doof 

den tippfehler sollten die lieber verbessern =)


----------



## gatto1410 (30. September 2008)

..kann die ja morgen mal anrufen wann die wirklich verfügbar is-katalog habn wa ja schon lange im laden..bei interesse pn..


----------



## Bike Lane (30. September 2008)

laut der echoseite ist das zoo bike mit 9,2 kilo um 600 gramm leichter als das echo sl. ich frag mich nur, wo da der leichtbau beim echo sl versteckt ist.


----------



## Monty98 (30. September 2008)

ich tippe beim zoo! auf 10,2
der Rahmen soll ja laut Tartybikes 400g schwerer sein
Der Deng schreibt ja manch wirres Zeug auf seine Website


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (30. September 2008)

kann man carbon schieden?? ist aus der beschreibung

Bremsgriff : Magnesium Griff, Radialkolben, geschmiedeter 2 Finger  Carbon Bremshebel, Griffweiteneinstellung.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. September 2008)

unter schmieden wird bestimmt der aushärteprozess unter erhöhtem druck verstanden, dadurch wird der harz/härter - carbon verbund steifer!


----------



## mr.mütze (30. September 2008)

aso danke wieder was gelernt


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Oktober 2008)

nich unbedingt "Nu-Stuff" aber....













http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article475


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Oktober 2008)

wann wird es eigentlich die neuen einkammerfelgen von try-all für hinten geben? grundsätzlich ist das zwar nicht die beste idee, allerdings haben sie ein wichtiges detail aus dem bmxsektor übernommen ---> die versetzten speichennippellöcher. dadurch muss das laufrad doch ein extremes plus an steifigkeit gewinnen, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Oktober 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> wann wird es eigentlich die neuen einkammerfelgen von try-all für hinten geben? grundsätzlich ist das zwar nicht die beste idee, allerdings haben sie ein wichtiges detail aus dem bmxsektor übernommen ---> die versetzten speichennippellöcher. dadurch muss das laufrad doch ein extremes plus an steifigkeit gewinnen, oder etwa nicht?



doch noch ein Freund der Single Wall's geworden

der Jan hat bereits einzelne Felgen... stehen aber noch nich zum verkauf. sollen ab spätestens Nov. zu haben sein. (Preis 20" HR-Felge vermutlich 55) rest ka...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (3. Oktober 2008)

naja, ein freund bin ich nicht gerade davon. allerdings bei einer 47mm breiten felge die speichennippellöcher in der mitte anbringen ist auch nicht das gelbe vom ei. das muss doch jedem einleuchten das der hebel sehr groß ist, der auf den speichennippelsitz wirken kann. die folge davon sind unnötige achter und ausgerissene felge um den speichennippel.


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Oktober 2008)

speicht man die dann eigentlich diagonal ein oder gerade nach unten?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. Oktober 2008)

geht nur gerade da die speichenlöcher so gebohrt sind...
also ich würds mal ausschliesen das ma die try hole felge diagonal einspeichen kann...also die speichen der rechtenfelgenseite an die linke nabenseite...
wobei diagonal stabieler sein müsste...oder bin ich da falsch?

war am sonntag kurz davor mir die 20" try hole fürs hr mitzunehmen...
wobei mich des weiche try all felgenalu davon abgehlten hat.... da doch lieben nochmal ne 06er echo! 

ma ne andere frage...hat jmnd ne idee für ne leichte 20" vr felge aus hartem allu, hab da bis jetzt die 08er monty ins auge gefasst....wobei ich dazu noch ne leichte nabe bräuchte...da mir meine american classic micro andauern probleme macht...

werd des aber auch nochmal in den leichbau thread setzen...


----------



## Bike Lane (4. Oktober 2008)

diagonal ist wohl nicht so der bringer, da man die speichen dann extrem biegen muss. da ist der speichenbruch dann eigentlich vorprogrammiert. man speicht die felge gerade ein, zumindestens ist es beim vince seinem laufrad so. haben die jetzt den felgenstoss mal geschweißt. der mehraufwand dafür ist echt minimal und es wäre zudem leichter und stabiler.


----------



## curry4king (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei Jan gibt es jetzt auch nen Monty Freilauf


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Oktober 2008)

Trialmarkt schrieb:


> Nicht zerlegbar



Ich hab meinen schon Ã¶fter zerlegt...ist aufgebaut wie ein ACS..
Und 46Â...


----------



## SkiZzo (7. Oktober 2008)

Das neue Yaabaa 1499


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. Oktober 2008)

wayne


----------



## trialisgeil (7. Oktober 2008)

SkiZzo schrieb:


> Das neue Yaabaa 1499


Jedenfalls schicker als das Bow!
Wiegt 9,8 und kostet 1199Pfund. Ganz okay bei den Parts würd ich sagen?!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (7. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. Oktober 2008)

gefaellt mir!


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


>




wie hies er doch gleich, Kayne?


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2008)

hier mal die neuen Xt V-brakes.

Fazit nach näherer begutachtung: Gleiches Design wie die 07er LX bis auf diel silbern stelle, dort wurde einfach etwas material weggefräst und das XT stehen gelassen. 
Lagerung wie bei den LX auch, sehr schön. 

Gewicht 115g, ich müsste bei gelegenheit mal die SD7 wiegen oder hat jemand ein gewicht dazu?


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Oktober 2008)

sehen aus wie ganz normal deore brakes mit anderem logo


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2008)

schon mal die aktuellen deore gesehen? bzw. das 07er modell? 

Die letzten deore die so aussahen waren von der modellreihe 2006. Ausserdem hatten/haben die mit mächtigem lagerspiel zukämpfen.


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Oktober 2008)

jo hab hier so alte die sahen halt genau so aus


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Oktober 2008)

endlich da!


----------



## isah (9. Oktober 2008)

Aber wir funktioniert das, kann ich da 'ne ISIS Achse benutzen?

martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (9. Oktober 2008)

kostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Oktober 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Aber wir funktioniert das, kann ich da 'ne ISIS Achse benutzen?
> 
> martin



Nein, sieht eher nach Hollowtech2 Lagern aus, da gehÃ¶rt eine in die Kurbel integrierte Achse rein.
Sieht aber seltsam aus.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Oktober 2008)

nein, nix isis.. kostet billiger als der steuersatz. kompatibel mit meinen mtb . kaufen yeah!


----------



## Monty98 (10. Oktober 2008)

Koxx Fuhrpark 09

http://k-124.co.uk/search.php?category_id=195

edit: ups...da ist das meiste noch nicht echt


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nein, sieht eher nach Hollowtech2 Lagern aus, da gehÃ¶rt eine in die Kurbel integrierte Achse rein.
> Sieht aber seltsam aus.




jau das isses auch. Klick


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Oktober 2008)

schön dünne hinterbauten


----------



## *George* (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja sehr stabil sehn die nicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Oktober 2008)

20"
Wheelbase: 1000mm (ok)
Chainstay Length: 350mm (ok)
BB Rise: +90mm (krank³)
Weight: 8.0kg (endlich)

20"
Wheelbase: 1010mm (naja)
Chainstay Length: 370mm (26" am 20")
BB Rise: +80mm (krank²)
Weight: 7.8kg (mit TryAll Reifen... Respect)

Koxx Foxx 20" BIke... VR HS33 - HR Disc (das hab ich schon immer mal vorgestellt)

26"
Wheelbase: 1090mm (.)
Chainstay Length: 380mm (.)
BB Rise: +60mm (20"  )
Weight: 9.2kg daumen

wielange die ganzen Sachen halten etc. ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Oktober 2008)

gehen die jetzt wieder auf high bb ? sehe keinen rahmen unter 50+ im 26er bereich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Oktober 2008)

20" und High BB ist die beste Erfindung seit es Hanutta gibt


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Koxx Fuhrpark 09
> 
> http://k-124.co.uk/search.php?category_id=195
> 
> edit: ups...da ist das meiste noch nicht echt




ich dachte die haben den bikes einfach nur die farbnamen gegeben weil der lack so aussieht. offensichtlich ist die Geo auch anders.

Das red ist 1085 380 +30  das black ist 1090 380 +60


----------



## konrad (11. Oktober 2008)

wolln die jetzt jedes jahr einmal abwechselnd hohe und dann wieder tiefe tretlager zum Trend erklären?und wie wolln die 9,6-9,2kg bei den 26"er serienbikes erreichen???das kann doch garnicht halten...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Oktober 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> das kann doch garnicht halten...




Das hat Koxx doch noch nie interessiert. Die brauchen die Garantie bloß auf 3 Monate senken und schon passt das.


----------



## dane08 (11. Oktober 2008)

Koxx White Sky
Wheelbase: 1010mm
Chainstay Length: 370mm
BB Rise: +80mm
Weight: 7.8kg
merkwürdige geo fürn 20er 
bb+90 find ich auch echt ein bischen übertrieben , würde die aber gerne mal probefahren 
und zum gewicht fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein. wo haben die denn bitte im vergleich zum alten xtp noch an material gesparrt?


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Oktober 2008)

überall....

paar ecken am Rahmen leichter (von 1530 auf 1440g ca.)

HR felge... Singlewall etc. 100g

VR Felge... schmale 32mm anstatt 39er, bestimmt 40g

Rockring anstatt BG... 100g

80g für ihre neue Pedale...

und bestimmt nochmal ein paar kleinigkeiten.


Geo ist sehr interessant und komisch, würde ich aber gern mal Probe-fahrn..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Oktober 2008)

hmmm, ich kann ja mal was dazu schreiben wenn mein rahmen kommt,fahre jetzt +50 tretlager, wenn ich dann gleich  auf nen +90 aufsteige, aua xD


----------



## la bourde (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi !

hier die neue Atomz Premier :





































Das ist untere Preisklasse von Atomz, wie yaabaa fuer Koxx.
Christian Gugliotta, Atomzs boss hat gemeint, dass sie die leichtere ihre Klasse sind.

Die Geo:
Atomz Premier Kid : 920 350 +60 71.5
Atomz Premier 20" : 1010 350 +60 71.5
Atomz Premier 26" : 1075 380 +35 71.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. Oktober 2008)

Sehen Alle Geil Aus!!


----------



## TRAILER (14. Oktober 2008)

oh es merkt mal ein hersteller das 20zollze probleme mit der kette haben!!!
trial im jahr 2008. 
was wird wohl bald kommen leichtere reifen?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (14. Oktober 2008)

Der gruene sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2008)

TRAILER schrieb:


> oh es merkt mal ein hersteller das 20zollze probleme mit der kette haben!!!
> trial im jahr 2008.
> was wird wohl bald kommen leichtere reifen?


vll. wollte er kosten sparen und hat einfach auf vertikale Aufaller gesetzt?


----------



## la bourde (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die Preise fuer die Atomz Premier:
Atomz Premier KID : 790 â¬
Atomz Premier 20ââ : 840 â¬
Atomz Premier 26ââ :* 890 â¬*

Und noch schlimmer, die Gewichte:
kid : 8 kg
20": 9,2 kg
26": *10.3 *kg.

*UNGLAUBLICH !!!*

Wir werden naechstes Jahr viel Atomz sehen !


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Oktober 2008)

la bourde schrieb:


> Atomz Premier 26 :* 890 *



nur der Rahmen, oder komplett???


----------



## la bourde (15. Oktober 2008)

komplett !!!


----------



## duro e (15. Oktober 2008)

das is doch mal ne preis ansage finde ich .... günstig , sehr schöne optik , und guteparts..TOP!!


----------



## TRAILER (15. Oktober 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> vll. wollte er kosten sparen und hat einfach auf vertikale Aufaller gesetzt?



egal wie nur diese lösung ist die beste.
wird mir jeder zustimmen der nen 20zoll fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (15. Oktober 2008)

geile sache!


----------



## Smilymarco (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja fast billiger als mein jetziges Einrad  Wiegt aber auch ziemlich genau doppelt so viel 

Da überlegt man fast ob man mal für son Ding sparen soll....


----------



## JP Trialer (15. Oktober 2008)

was meint ihr:

können die dinger wirklich gut sein , also lohnt es sich sonen ding als 2. rad zu holen oder iss der preis berechtigt


----------



## *George* (15. Oktober 2008)

Also übern Preis kann man nicht meckern...Was für mich nicht so Überzeugend aussieht sind die Ausfallenden.

lg


----------



## Thiemsche (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich find die Ausfallenden und die Kettenspanner doof.
Die würd ich mir ständig abreißen. Ich komm mit den altbewärten Spannsystemen sehr gut zu recht.


----------



## bike 20 (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Preis ist Top. Weis gar nicht wie die das hin bekommen wollen mit den Preisen. Atomz is ne sau gute Marke, hab noch nie etwas davon gehört das die brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich konnte das gar nicht glauben mti den Preisen. Aber bei trialershome sind die bikes schon drin und die preise stimmen. echt hart.
Wenn die Qualität genauso ist, wie von den alten Rahmen, dann sind die für Anfänger echt bombe.
Also mein Atomz lebt immernoch, obwohl ich es echt hart ran nehme und sonst fährt sich das auch geil und ist steif wie n brett. Kann die nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## JP Trialer (16. Oktober 2008)

aber ist speziell das 26" eurer Meinung nach nen anfängerrad oder einfach nen radl ?=)


----------



## la bourde (16. Oktober 2008)

Es wird auch einen teuren 2009 AtkII Rahmen sein, der für Wettkampf gedacht ist.
Wahrscheinlich leichter und steifer, und einfach besser als die Premiers.

Aber die Geo und das Gewicht der 26" Premier sind ähnlich oder gleich wie den von dem 2008" ATKII Modell.
Nur den Radstand ist 10mm kurzer wegen der neuen Gabel.
Es ist auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Bike.

Und Titi hat gemeint, dass die Premiers nicht nur für Anfänger entwickelt wurden, sondern auch für de Leute, die nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchten.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Oktober 2008)

DOB 2009 - 8.68kg so wie es da steht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Oktober 2008)

Mit dem FF Vorne. Einmal etwas nasser und das Teil ist weg (Fahr ich hinten am Street Bike)

Bei der Bremse geht doch auch noch was


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Oktober 2008)

Hier regnet es selten *fg*
Ich bin mit der Bremse sehr zufrieden...es kommt aber noch eine leichtere scheibe rann...


----------



## Trialar (17. Oktober 2008)

Nicht wirklich Nu-Stuff, aber vlt intressierts ja jemanden:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17388


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> DOB 2009 - 8.68kg so wie es da steht



gutes Gewicht, Respekt!
Aber am Rockrong geht doch noch was. Sind die Kurbeln nich etwas schwer? Haste schon DT Revolution Speichen drauf? 
Wenn Ende des Jahres die leichten Try All Teile kommen, kriegste das Ding bestimmt locker an die 8KG Marke ran! Und wenn Du drunter kommst schick ich ne Pulle Schamups nach Malle!!


----------



## curry4king (17. Oktober 2008)

was zum teufel bitte ist 
SCHAmUpS :-D


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Oktober 2008)

So nennen es die Einheimischen des lustigen VÃ¶lkchens der DÃ¼sseldorfer. Als AuÃenstehender kann man sich das ganze als ein Genussmittel vorstellen, gewonnen aus dem gegorenen Urin eines geschlechtsreifen Pferdes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> was zum teufel bitte ist
> SCHAmUpS :-D



Sorry, sollte Schlampus heißen  oder Puff-Brause... oder Nutten-Sprudel


----------



## curry4king (18. Oktober 2008)

war trotzdem recht amüsant gestern abend ^^


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Oktober 2008)

MÃ¤dels, ich hab grad was bei Tartybikes gefunden. Scheinen die neuen 20" von Koxx zu sein. Allerdings noch keine Originalfotos, aber Geo Daten! 

Koxx White Sky




Wheelbase: 1010mm
Chainstay Length: 370mm
BB Rise: +80mm
Weight: 7.8kg
Preis bei Tarty 1600 Pfund (ca. â¬2000)


Koxx Silver Sky




Wheelbase: 1000mm
Chainstay Length: 350mm
BB Rise: +90mm
Weight: 8.0kg
Preis bei Tarty 1800 Pfund (ca. â¬2300)

meine Fresse sind die Dinger teuer... aber geil aussehehn tun sie!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Oktober 2008)

und hier nochmal eben die 26" Fraktion:

Koxx Red Sky




Wheelbase: 1085mm
Chainstay Length: 380mm
BB Rise: +30mm
Weight: 9.6kg
Preis bei Tarty 1999 Pfund (ca. 2577)

Koxx Black Sky



Wheelbase: 1090mm
Chainstay Length: 380mm
BB Rise: +60mm
Weight: 9.2kg
Preis bei Tarty 1900 Pfund (ca. 2450)

Alter Schwede 9,2KG beim Black Sky ist ne Ansage!! Und geil aussehen tut's auch! Will mir jemand mein Boxx abkaufen??


----------



## Robin_Meier (18. Oktober 2008)

die warn zwar schonmal hier  aber egal 
der Preis is natürlich schon heavy vom red sky zum beißpiel  
hat net jeder mal eben 2500 euro übrig XD 

nee bocken schon allein wegen der optik und dem gewicht ^^
ich werd mal den 20"sky probe fahren ( ne mitja XD ) ....


PS: hat jemand schon infos zu dem neuen monty "pro " rahmen von 09 ??-> diesem 220kammel ?? 
grüße 
Robin


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Oktober 2008)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> die warn zwar schonmal hier  aber egal
> der Preis is natürlich schon heavy vom red sky zum beißpiel
> hat net jeder mal eben 2500 euro übrig XD
> 
> ...



jo...


----------



## Robin_Meier (19. Oktober 2008)

hehe aber warum sind die bremshebel von der magura marta und die bremssättel von hope ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Oktober 2008)

Jan hat denn neuen Echo SL Stuff im Sortiment! 

Kleiner Teil ist recht angenehm vom Preis her, der Rest ist halt Exklusiver.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Oktober 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> jo...



man sieht das ding ******** aus , ich kotze .....  :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

hmm na ja ein paar sachen sind ja leicht aber zb die felgen na ja. aber für den preis mit titan schrauben find ich gut.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Oktober 2008)

Die Preise für das Zeugs sind schon sehr heftig vorallem für die Felgen. Ich weiss ja nicht was da angenehm ist.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Oktober 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Die Preise für das Zeugs sind schon sehr heftig vorallem für die Felgen. Ich weiss ja nicht was da angenehm ist.



Der Steuersatz, 95 gramm mit Ti Schraube um 40 Euro. Find ich schon ne Ansage. 70 Euro für ne Felge ist natürlich Heavy.






Mann mann da steht mein Name drauf.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz, 95 gramm mit Ti Schraube um 40 Euro. Find ich schon ne Ansage. 70 Euro fÃ¼r ne Felge ist natÃ¼rlich Heavy.[




Ich bekomm den FSA OrbitXL der genauso wie der Echo ist im Internet fÃ¼r 26â¬. Das ist ne Aussage!! 

PS: Was will ich mit einer Titanschraube beim Steuersatz, da reicht ne Aluschraube


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich bekomm den FSA OrbitXL der genauso wie der Echo ist im Internet für 26. Das ist ne Aussage!!
> 
> PS: Was will ich mit einer Titanschraube beim Steuersatz, da reicht ne Aluschraube




wo?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> wo?



http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=1132&osCsid=c5at5e5noeg8i2umcve7usfua6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

jo und der fsa hat diese schräglager, der echo hat industrielager und die müssen ja besser halten normalerweise oder irre ich da.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> jo und der fsa hat diese schräglager, der echo hat industrielager und die müssen ja besser halten normalerweise oder irre ich da.



Der FSA hat auch Industrielager drin. Der Begriff Industrielager heist bloß das die Dinger abgedichtet sind. Beim FSA laufen die Lager halt auf einer schrägen Fläche und das hält am besten. Ich verbau den FSA in jedes Bike,   fahr den schon seit Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Ich zieh das Teil jedem dreckigen Kingsteuersatz vor.


----------



## alien1976 (22. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> jo und der fsa hat diese schräglager, der echo hat industrielager und die müssen ja besser halten normalerweise oder irre ich da.


 Nenene so ist das nicht. ein Industrielager ist auch nur ein Kugellager und die "Schräglager" nennen sich Wlazen oder Nadellager die haben pro walze im Vergleich zu Kugeln mehr Auflagefläche. Sinnbildlich Kugel-Punkt und Walze-Strich. Was also heissen soll das Walzenlager eine Höhere Belastung aufnehmen können. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sin am Autio die Radlager auch Walzenlager.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Oktober 2008)

schräglager können auch kugeln haben. das "schräg" bezeichnet nur die kraftwirkrichtung der lager.schräglager können halt axiale und radiale kräfte aufnehmen, wobei die axiale kraft meist die durch die vorspannung erzielte kraft ist. quasi wie ein normales konuslager nur alles mit innen- und außenring


----------



## alien1976 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja da hast Du recht . Ich denk dennoch das er die Walzen meinte. Mir ist grad durch den KOPF gegangen das die Kugellager ja im prinzip auch nicht nur einePunktlast haben da ja der Konus ebenfall gewolbt ist somit also die Kugel weitestgehend umschlossenwird also anliegt sich also die Kraft verteilt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Ja da hast Du recht . Ich denk dennoch das er die Walzen meinte. Mir ist grad durch den KOPF gegangen das die Kugellager ja im prinzip auch nicht nur einePunktlast haben da ja der Konus ebenfall gewolbt ist somit also die Kugel weitestgehend umschlossenwird also anliegt sich also die Kraft verteilt.








schräges Industrielager kann wie schon gesagt wurde Axial und Radialkräfte aufnehmen und die sind auch im FSA verbaut






Nadellager, nur radiale Kraftaufnahme gibt es aber auch als schräge Ausführung


----------



## alien1976 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja nicht ganz der FSA Orbit UF hat so ein schrägel Wlzenlager nennt sich glaub Kegelrollenlager
etwa so hier
http://www.haasundkellhofer.de/p_images/71308_03p.jpg


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Ja nicht ganz der FSA Orbit UF hat so ein schrägel Wlzenlager nennt sich glaub Kegelrollenlager
> etwa so hier
> http://www.haasundkellhofer.de/p_images/71308_03p.jpg



Und über welchen Steuersatz reden wir hier die ganze Zeit?....guck mal paar Posts weiter oben


----------



## alien1976 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich find leider verdammt noch mal nicht im netz kein passendes Bild. Ja und von FSA gibts ein Haufen steuersätze.

Jedenfals ist das Nadelllager ein Zwischending zwischen _Axial_ und !Radial! also /in beide Richtungen\ belastbar


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Oktober 2008)

der orbit uf:



ORBIT UF STEUERSATZ

Orbit UF Steuersatz
#
*1-1/8" Kugellager (oben), Nadellager (unten)*
#
	Kugelschale für Gabel aus AL7075/T6
#
	Obere und untere Wasserdichtung
#
	Einbauhöhe 17.7+14.5=32.2
#
	Gewicht: 113.5g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (22. Oktober 2008)

und der orbit xl II

ORBIT XLII STEUERSATZ

Orbit XLII Steuersatz
#
*1-1/8" 36º/36º Schrägkugellager*
#
	Kugelschale für Gabel aus AL7075/T6
#
	Einbauhöhe 13.5+13.9=27.4

direkt auf der fsa seite zu finden


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Ich find leider verdammt noch mal nicht im netz kein passendes Bild. Ja und von FSA gibts ein Haufen steuersätze.
> 
> Jedenfals ist das Nadelllager ein Zwischending zwischen _Axial_ und !Radial! also /in beide Richtungen\ belastbar



 Noch mal. Die Frage war die ganze Zeit welche Lager im Orbit XL 2 drin sind und diese Frage wurde schon lange beantwortet und es sind keine  Nadellager sondern  "abgedichtete Schrägkugellager" wie auch schon tausendmal gesagt wurde also was ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## alien1976 (22. Oktober 2008)

Es ging einfach nur um die Annahme das INUSTRIELAGER die besseren seien.
Ach und falls FSA die LAger im UF nicht geämdert hat dann ist das so ein schräges Nadellager wie ich meine. die Dindger verbauen wir zu Hunderten.


----------



## Trialar (22. Oktober 2008)

Leider etwas teuer:

http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/reset_index.htm


----------



## The-Engineer (22. Oktober 2008)

Mit 500â¬ Pedalen lernt man zumindest sauberes fahren, denn dann wÃ¼rd ich mir 2mal Ã¼berlegen ob ich das auf die Kante setz zum Hebeln...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei dem Preis würde ich mir noch nicht mal getrauen mich auf die Pedale zu stellen oder wer tretet schon auf einem 500 Schein rum.


----------



## Bike Lane (22. Oktober 2008)

glaubt ihr, dass sich die fahreigentschaften durch ein hohes tretlager wirklich verbessern? wenn ich mir den heutigen trend so anschaue, finde ich nicht das ein 26" bike mit einem 60mm hohem tretlager wirklich so viele vorteile im gegensatz zu einem bike mit 0 tretlagerhöhe aufzuweisen hat. zum einen muss der vorbau dadurch extrem verlängert und erhöht werden, was das allgeime lenkverhalten schon verschlächtert. zudem kommt der schwerpunkt unnötig hoch, wodurch die zweiradkontrolle auch drastisch verschlechtert wird. wenn ich mir da alte videos von den coust brüdern anseh, kann ich das nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFqLsbOh9nc


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. Oktober 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> glaubt ihr, dass sich die fahreigentschaften durch ein hohes tretlager wirklich verbessern? wenn ich mir den heutigen trend so anschaue, finde ich nicht das ein 26" bike mit einem 60mm hohem tretlager wirklich so viele vorteile im gegensatz zu einem bike mit 0 tretlagerhöhe aufzuweisen hat. zum einen muss der vorbau dadurch extrem verlängert und erhöht werden, was das allgeime lenkverhalten schon verschlächtert. zudem kommt der schwerpunkt unnötig hoch, wodurch die zweiradkontrolle auch drastisch verschlechtert wird. wenn ich mir da alte videos von den coust brüdern anseh, kann ich das nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFqLsbOh9nc



Glaube ich nicht... Ist einfach alles Gewöhnung.. Finde selber schon das es sich auf einem hohen Tretlager besser fährt, aber glaube das ist echt nur der Komfort der bei den hohen Tretlagern vorkommt.. Schau dir nen Rowan Johns an der fährt auch 0 oder +5..


----------



## *George* (22. Oktober 2008)

500 sind echt viel...aber das gewicht
Kaufen würd ich mir die trotzdem nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Oktober 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> glaubt ihr, dass sich die fahreigentschaften durch ein hohes tretlager wirklich verbessern? wenn ich mir den heutigen trend so anschaue, finde ich nicht das ein 26" bike mit einem 60mm hohem tretlager wirklich so viele vorteile im gegensatz zu einem bike mit 0 tretlagerhÃ¶he aufzuweisen hat. zum einen muss der vorbau dadurch extrem verlÃ¤ngert und erhÃ¶ht werden, was das allgeime lenkverhalten schon verschlÃ¤chtert. zudem kommt der schwerpunkt unnÃ¶tig hoch, wodurch die zweiradkontrolle auch drastisch verschlechtert wird. wenn ich mir da alte videos von den coust brÃ¼dern anseh, kann ich das nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFqLsbOh9nc



Daher hab ich mich nach +55 und danach +10 nun mit meinem ZHI mit +35mm genau in die Mitte gesetzt.

Finde ich, welch Wunder, bisher am besten und so schnell kommt auch nichts Neues mehr.


----------



## trialisgeil (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich wunder mich auch wie schön mein kurzes Adamant mit +15 auf dem HR steht! Hätt ich net gedacht bei der Höhe...
Ich bereus auf keinen Fall.


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Oktober 2008)

is wirklich gewöhnungssache, nur hohes bb is halt einfach relaxed aumf HR und mit dem richtigen vorbau auch geil zum bunnyhoppen.


----------



## isah (22. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Daher hab ich mich nach +55 und danach +10 nun mit meinem ZHI mit +35mm genau in die Mitte gesetzt.
> 
> Finde ich, welch Wunder, bisher am besten und so schnell kommt auch nichts Neues mehr.



Unterscheib ich so, hatte auch tief, sehr hoch und mit dem Pure 'ne gute Mitte gefunden.

martin


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Oktober 2008)

ich will jetzt auch wieder auf niedriges bb. hab ja jetzt das adamant mit55+ und in long also für wettkämpfe sehr gut da guter stand aufm hr aber ICH finde das es nicht so toll ist in der city wegen bunny hop und wendigkeit. deshalb hole ich mir ein kurzes mit low bb so ca 30 +.

gruß marcel


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2008)

was hat das eigentlich im nu stuff thread zu suchen?

Egal: Ich Komm von +20 am kurzen rad und bin nun mit +45 und sehr lang unterwegs.  Für meine größe, bisschen über 1,9m, ist das sehr sehr sehr relaxed. Wenn ich jetzt auf mein altes rad steige, hab ich nach 5min rücken schmerzen...
Das ist aber auch eher radstand bedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (23. Oktober 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Unterscheib ich so, hatte auch tief, sehr hoch und mit dem Pure 'ne gute Mitte gefunden.
> 
> martin



ich auch...2 jahre lang +55, ein jahr +20 und jetzt +33 und es fahrt sich wie ein traum, treter uber 110cm aus ne halb kurbel gehen superb


----------



## tha_joe (24. Oktober 2008)

Habe gesehen, es gibt neue Reifen von Echo. Ich weiß nicht, wer dahinter steht, es muss ja einen Hersteller geben. Sie sind ziemlich schwer, aber wer weiß, vielleicht grippen sie wie die Seuche, oder haben nen Wahnsinns-Bounce. Weiß jemand mehr? Gruß Joe
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=611&category_id=42


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Oktober 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Habe gesehen, es gibt neue Reifen von Echo. Ich weiß nicht, wer dahinter steht, es muss ja einen Hersteller geben. Sie sind ziemlich schwer, aber wer weiß, vielleicht grippen sie wie die Seuche, oder haben nen Wahnsinns-Bounce. Weiß jemand mehr? Gruß Joe
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=611&category_id=42



Die Reifen sind schon uralt. Das Teil ist super für City, weil kaum Rollwiderstand und kugelsichere Seitenwände. Der Reifen hat bei niedrigen Luftdruck einen guten Bounc. Für Natur kannste das Teil aber vergessen und auch bei Nässe hat das Teil null Grip. Ich bin das Teil selber schon gefahren


----------



## tha_joe (24. Oktober 2008)

Ah ok, danke für die Antwort!


----------



## bike 20 (25. Oktober 2008)

mal ne frage zu den Premier Atomz...
weis jemand wie viel der Rahmen kosten wird?


----------



## duro e (25. Oktober 2008)

also ich find den echo reifen ganz gut . grip is nich der beste aber voll ok . durchgeschlagen ist er noch nie . bounce wie ne hüpfburg und rollwiederstand ist auch voll ok . wiegt halt auch etwas . aber für den preis kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## la bourde (26. Oktober 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu den Premier Atomz...
> weis jemand wie viel der Rahmen kosten wird?


Ich habe Titi (Atomz Boss) gefragt, und er meinte ungefähr 300 der Rahmen.
Aber erst im Dezember/Januar verfügbar.


----------



## isah (27. Oktober 2008)

Neue MBK, 8.68 kg. 

Thread --> http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38073&page=2

martin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2008)

Due Kurbeln gehen mal gar nicht...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (27. Oktober 2008)

warum machen jetzt soviele den kamel style nach????

ok er ist der geilste.... aber trotzdem xD

muhahaha


das ding sieht aber ma echt geil aus


----------



## dane08 (27. Oktober 2008)

ich fand den alten schöner
und das gewicht? ist eig irgendwas passiert in punkto rahmen/metall/usw.technick was ich nicht mitbekomm hab?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2008)

Ãberall gebogene Rohre an den neuen Rahmen..ich mag es persÃ¶nlich Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Ich mag eher klare Optik, gerade Rohre und maximal den Knick im Oberrohr beim Coustellier.

Ich bin ein Freund der alten Rahmen,..die neuen sind mir alle selbst fÃ¼r Trialrahmen viel zu futuristisch, wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Oktober 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> warum machen jetzt soviele den kamel style nach???? ...




Nicht nach, die Verbessern denn nochmal um Welten! Das Kamel geht-wie ich finde- mal gar nicht klar. Dann schon eher sowas. Mut zum Design. Steh da nicht so drauf wenn das alles so klare Geometrien hat.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte auf die ersten Knoten im Rahmen 

Die geraden Rohre gefallen mir auch besser, vor allem machen sie den Rahmen einfach steifer.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2008)

ach nils, diese bogen sollen doch stöße dämpfen  

verstehste nicht? ... ich auch nicht, hat monty aber mal so geschrieben wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Oktober 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ach nils, diese bogen sollen doch stöße dämpfen
> 
> verstehste nicht? ... ich auch nicht, hat monty aber mal so geschrieben wenn ich mich recht erinnere.




Ik weiss Nico aber wenn ich was will was Stöße abdämpft kauf ich mir ne Federgabel und keinen Rahmen mit gebogenen Rohren


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2008)

dacht ich mir auch als ich das bei monty oder so gelesen habe. 

Das hatten die doch im zusammenhang mit den gebogenen unter und oberrohren geschrieben die es bei den "älteren" pros und Ti's gab. also die modelle vorm kamel.


----------



## Motti (27. Oktober 2008)

Hat schon wer Bilder von dem Nachfolger des Koxx Wasp gesehen? Soll wohl Fox heißen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. Oktober 2008)

Schau mal ein paar seiten vorher, da war ein Link mit allen neuen Koxx-Modellen im K124-Store.

Da ist auch das Koxx Foxx drin.

MFG


----------



## Motti (27. Oktober 2008)

Jau, hab's gefunden.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Oktober 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ik weiss Nico aber wenn ich was will was Stöße abdämpft kauf ich mir ne Federgabel und keinen Rahmen mit gebogenen Rohren



vielleicht hat das stabilitätsvorteile wenn die stösse von der biegung gedämpft werden und nicht durch die steifen geraden rohre voll auf die schweissnähte abgeleitet werden.


----------



## trialkumpel (28. Oktober 2008)

das gewicht is jawohl überkrank.. 

find die kiste eigentlich ganz geil.. lol geschenkt wrd ick den schon nehmen^^


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. Oktober 2008)

so krank find ich das gewicht garnicht. Der rahmen gefällt mir, gibt dem ganzen so einen schönen schwung. wäre interessant zu wissen was die kurbeln wiegen, sehen aber schwer aus.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> vielleicht hat das stabilitätsvorteile wenn die stösse von der biegung gedämpft werden und nicht durch die steifen geraden rohre voll auf die schweissnähte abgeleitet werden.




Jo so ist es ja auch gedacht, bloß ist der Rahmen dadurch nicht mehr so steif. Das ist ja auch ne ganz nette Idee von Monty aber die sollten lieber mal anfangen ihre Gussets vom Steuerrohr zum Unterrohr offen zu machen bzw. ein richtiges Dreieck einsetzen und auch mal im Tretlagerbereich was zu machen sprich Frästeile verwenden als sich über gebogenen Rohre den Kopf zu zerbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (28. Oktober 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo so ist es ja auch gedacht, bloß ist der Rahmen dadurch nicht mehr so steif. Das ist ja auch ne ganz nette Idee von Monty aber die sollten lieber mal anfangen ihre Gussets vom Steuerrohr zum Unterrohr offen zu machen bzw. ein richtiges Dreieck einsetzen und auch mal im Tretlagerbereich was zu machen sprich Frästeile verwenden als sich über gebogenen Rohre den Kopf zu zerbrechen.



warum sollten die das machen,jeder Hersteller versucht etwas anders zu machen,als die anderen.Ich denke nicht,das Monty-Rahmen schneller brechen als andere.Komisch ist nur das jeder Hersteller jetzt irgendwelche Biegungen einsetzt,die ersten waren halt Monty.Viele Fahrer sind auch mit Monty unterwegs,denke dann kann es nicht so schlecht sein.
Gruss Peter


----------



## ecols (28. Oktober 2008)

mir erschließt sich der sinn nicht...

hiervon schon:



























Géométrie: 
Empattement: 1090mm, avec fourche ayant un déport de 35mm 
et 1100mm avec fourche ayant un déport de 45mm. 
 Longueur des bases: 380mm 
Hauteur du boitier: +45mm 
Angle de la colonne de direction: 71 degrés. 

Poids: 1,87kg. 

Disponibles en blanc perlé ou Noir/Alu.

http://www.trialprod.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33&products_id=261

die haben auch noch bissl zubehörkram.. Naben, Titanschrauben, etc..
http://www.trialprod.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=254


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Oktober 2008)

geil.... sieht extrem Stabiel aus, für das gewicht


----------



## JP Trialer (28. Oktober 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> warum sollten die das machen,jeder Hersteller versucht etwas anders zu machen,als die anderen.Ich denke nicht,das Monty-Rahmen schneller brechen als andere.Komisch ist nur das jeder Hersteller jetzt irgendwelche Biegungen einsetzt,die ersten waren halt Monty.Viele Fahrer sind auch mit Monty unterwegs,denke dann kann es nicht so schlecht sein.
> Gruss Peter




seh ich auch so!

ich habe folgende erfahrung gemcht:

Fast jeder sagt das die neuen montys ******* sind...

ich lassse sie dann gerne mal mit meinem fahren und nachher sagen immer alle:

Iss ja garnich so *******...iss ja eig. ganz geil!


und das sagen echt viele


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Oktober 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> warum sollten die das machen,jeder Hersteller versucht etwas anders zu machen,als die anderen.Ich denke nicht,das Monty-Rahmen schneller brechen als andere.Komisch ist nur das jeder Hersteller jetzt irgendwelche Biegungen einsetzt,die ersten waren halt Monty.Viele Fahrer sind auch mit Monty unterwegs,denke dann kann es nicht so schlecht sein.
> Gruss Peter





Jo viele Fahrer sind mit Monty unterwegs bloÃ werden die meisten davon gesponsert. Ich hab schon zu viel schlechtes von Monty gesehn z.B. Gabeln und Rahmen die  in kurzer Zeit gebrochen sind, es redet bloÃ kaum jemand drÃ¼ber. Ich mein wenn ihr gern Monty fahrt und es euch auch leisten kÃ¶nnt dann macht das doch. Meine Meinung ist einfach das bis auf die Vorbau/Lenkerkombi alles von Monty konstruktiver Mist ist! ....und das alles noch zu Ã¼berteuerten Preisen z.B. eine Gabel 260â¬


----------



## Bike Lane (28. Oktober 2008)

die mod kurbeln sind auch sehr genial von monty. bin bis jetzt noch keine bessere mod kurbel gefahren als die von monty.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Oktober 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> die mod kurbeln sind auch sehr genial von monty. bin bis jetzt noch keine bessere mod kurbel gefahren als die von monty.



Da hast du aber bisher Glück gehabt. Ich hatte 2 Paar die mir immer an der selben stelle abgebrochen sind und auch wie ich in Erfahrung gebracht habe  bei anderen Leuten immer an der gleichen stelle abgebrochen sind.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (28. Oktober 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo viele Fahrer sind mit Monty unterwegs bloß werden die meisten davon gesponsert. Ich hab schon zu viel schlechtes von Monty gesehn z.B. Gabeln und Rahmen die  in kurzer Zeit gebrochen sind, es redet bloß kaum jemand drüber. Ich mein wenn ihr gern Monty fahrt und es euch auch leisten könnt dann macht das doch. Meine Meinung ist einfach das bis auf die Vorbau/Lenkerkombi alles von Monty konstruktiver Mist ist! ....und das alles noch zu überteuerten Preisen z.B. eine Gabel 260



Ich glaube in Deutschland sind nicht viele unterwegs,die ihr Rad von Monty gesponsort bekommen,das die Gabeln teuer sind ,da geb ich dir vollkommen recht,und das die Gabeln nicht sehr stabil sind weiss ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung.Aber ich bzw.unsere Jungs haben bis jetzt alles auf Garantie bekommen,und das auch noch nach 1Jahr,weiss nicht ob man das woanders auch bekommt.Wollte auch hier keinen Streit entfachen,denke nur das ich im Süden oder auf der DM viele Fahrer gesehen habe die mit dem Monty unterwegs sind.
Aber lassen wir es gut sein,sonst entwickelt sich hier wieder eine seitenlange Diskussion.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Monty98 (28. Oktober 2008)

http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article522






da hab ich schon vertrauenserregenderes gesehen


----------



## la bourde (28. Oktober 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article522
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch schon Leute gesehen, die Französisch sprechen können, und die beim lesen verstehen, dass es einen Prototyp ist.

8.68 kg ist das Gewicht des Florian Tournier Prototyps.
Er fährt mit single wall Felgen, HS 33 vorne usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (28. Oktober 2008)

sorry, mein fehler. hab ganz vergessen, dass man hier seine Meinung nicht mehr äußern darf.

also: ziemlich geiles System am neuen MBK, hab mir gleich drei bestellt


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Oktober 2008)

da steht es ist ein prototy
den kann weder bestellen noch misstrauen. nur anschaun und wiegen.


----------



## la bourde (28. Oktober 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> sorry, mein fehler. hab ganz vergessen, dass man hier seine Meinung nicht mehr äußern darf.
> 
> also: ziemlich geiles System am neuen MBK, hab mir gleich drei bestellt



Ich bin mit dir 100% einverstanden, das System schein nicht so stabil zu sein.
Das TMS Team hat schon gesagt, dass sie von den heutigen Ausfallenden nicht zufrieden sind.

Aber sorry ! Du könntest es eleganter sagen.
So geschrieben, das schadet nur die Marke.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde, dass man sowas als prototyp sicher schon zeigen kann, aber es gehört wohl noch etwas arbeit in das system, denn vetrauen würe ich darauf auch nicht.
erstmal die abstützung der madenschraube und denn noch die 2 geringfügif flächenpressung ausübenden inbusbuden... wenn das mal gut geht.

aber so sind sie halt die franzosen


----------



## locdog (29. Oktober 2008)

ein kleines statement zum kamel. 

also bischer gefielen mir die montys nicht wirklich aber die kamels gefallen hingegen sehr, speziel die 231'er. erstens weil die nicht wie JEDE ANDERER rahmen aus geraden rohren zusamen gewurfelt wurde sondern kurwieg ist wie wie na latina 

und das beste. bin schon DREI mahl VOLL mit meinem 84 kilo gegen ne beton kante geknalt (hinterrad von ne schmalen mauer abgerutscht. und was ist pasiert ? die aufkleber wurden zerkratzt, sonst garnichts, nur ne minidele von nen 0,5-1mm. 
beim BT 7,0 hate isch ne dicke delle dring und ein BT wiegt 2120g im gegensatz zum 231 1830g. macht das mal mit nem KOXX.

am nafang hatte ich angs um denn rahmen, jetzt mache ich alles worauf ich lust habe und mache mir keine sorgen um dellen. deshalb liebe ich mein monty 

und das hersteller B ein anderes desing dursetzt als hersteller A und C ist doch gut, man hat eine grossere auswall. aber sagen das das scheise ist und das die mit ihrem buckeldesings schnell mal aufhoren solten und wieder rahmen wie der rest, mit einem linieal zeichnen sollen ist doch KINDERKACKE !
dass wolte ich nur mal loswerden.


----------



## Trialstriker (29. Oktober 2008)

DEM SCHLIEß ICH MICH AN

im trialsport is doch individualität ein großes thema wenn man sich mal die bikes ansieht. jeder versucht durch das einbringen verschiedener farbkombos und leichtbauteilen einen bestimmten touch hinzubekommen. durch die herstellung verschiedenster rahmenformen und ausführungen wird diese doch oft gewünschte individualität nur noch verstärkt und das es nicht jedem gefällt is ja klar. ich hab auch schon bikes im forum gesehen mit den ich hätte alt werden wollen und andere die sahen "nicht so gut" aus



> sorry, mein fehler. hab ganz vergessen, dass man hier seine Meinung nicht mehr äußern darf.


 

in diesem sinne entschuldige ich mich auch gleich für meine eigene meinung und dem freidenkenden verhalten


----------



## curry4king (29. Oktober 2008)

hartz4 und der Tag gehört dir


----------



## Frank K. (30. Oktober 2008)

http://bbikecc.w01.cnred.cn/


----------



## Motti (30. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein Gott! Dabei läßt sich Koxx oder Zoo viel leichter schreiben als Monty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (30. Oktober 2008)

naja, koxx und co sind doch selber schuld wenn sie in china produzieren. das ist doch wohl klar, dass die für ihren eigenen mark dann nichts eigenes entwickeln, sonder einfach das nehmen, was sie eh schon produzieren, nur halt leicht abgewandelt. taiwan wäre nicht viel teuerer, allerdings ist die philosophie bei denen eine ganz andere.


----------



## Motti (30. Oktober 2008)

Das meinte ich gar nicht. Monty war eines der wenigen richtigen Worte.


----------



## *George* (31. Oktober 2008)

Frank K. schrieb:


> http://bbikecc.w01.cnred.cn/



Oh die kommen mir von design irgendwie bekannt vor
Weiß einer was die Kosten sollen?


----------



## alien1976 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hier makl ne Alternative kostengÃ¼nstig und denk trotzdem verwendbar

Gibts auch bei MEWA grad im angebot fÃ¼r 8,90â¬ Paar zzgl. MÃ¤rchenteuer
http://www.industriehandel.de/shop/show_product.php?products_id=417


----------



## konrad (3. November 2008)

ein sich selbst balancierendes einrad...?
gefunden auf der BTbike.com homepage...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-9mYCXNshQ&eurl=http://www.btbike.com/?cat=1


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. November 2008)

Giacomo Coustellier hat nun eine eigene Homepage:

http://www.giacomo-coustellier.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (3. November 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> ein sich selbst balancierendes einrad...?
> gefunden auf der BTbike.com homepage...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-9mYCXNshQ&eurl=http://www.btbike.com/?cat=1



Ja, sowas braucht die Welt einfach nicht!


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Giacomo Coustellier hat nun eine eigene Homepage:
> 
> http://www.giacomo-coustellier.com/



und der fotograf jede menge staub oder haare auf dem sensor.


----------



## *George* (3. November 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> ein sich selbst balancierendes einrad...?
> gefunden auf der BTbike.com homepage...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-9mYCXNshQ&eurl=http://www.btbike.com/?cat=1




Was für faule menschen  Nur noch sitzen und etwas balance halten


----------



## Smilymarco (3. November 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Ja, sowas braucht die Welt einfach nicht!



Definitiv nicht... entweder richtig oder garnicht


----------



## curry4king (4. November 2008)

ich verweise mal http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5272257#post5272257

die neue Hope mini 

sehr geiler hebel freue mich shcon auf die mono trial die wird ja schließlich den selben hebel bekommen...(hoffentlich)
mfg


----------



## mr.mütze (4. November 2008)

ein paar neue echo teile beim jan


----------



## *George* (4. November 2008)

195 für die Echo SL Hydraulikbremse..puhhh..


----------



## roborider (6. November 2008)

Ist sicherlich nicht "Nu", aber trotzdem hab ich das beim stÃ¶bern gefunden:

NC-17 It's Paul 1sp Nabe
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/naben/paul1sp/






Daten:
- 32 Loch
- Freilauf oder starres Ritzel montierbar (ein sicherlich untauglicher 13Zahn Freilauf wird mitgeliefert, kann aber bestimmt bei eBay verscherbelt und durch was Hochwertigeres werden)
- Industrielager
- Gewicht 294g
- Discadapter
- und mit 89,99â¬ deutlich billiger als Trialtech, ViZ und Try All, aber mindestens genauso stabiler wenn nicht stabiler...

Ã¼berlege ob ich mir die kaufe

-> ein paar nette Mg-Pedale haben die auch


----------



## Bike Lane (6. November 2008)

die hat aber ein 30mm gewinde und ist daher für trial eher ungeeignet.


----------



## roborider (6. November 2008)

achso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (6. November 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> -> ein paar nette Mg-Pedale haben die auch


wobei die  "NC-17 Plattform Pedale Magnesium S-Pro" vermutlich baugleich mit den Wellgo MG-1 sind...

edit:
vermutlich sind noch mehr doppelte dabei:
http://www.wellgo.com.tw/product.asp?category=clipless

edit 2:
und ja, mir ist klar, das das für viele keine neuigkeit ist


----------



## Icke84 (6. November 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> Daten:
> - 32 Loch
> - Freilauf oder starres Ritzel montierbar (ein sicherlich untauglicher 13Zahn Freilauf wird mitgeliefert, kann aber bestimmt bei eBay verscherbelt und durch was Hochwertigeres werden)
> - Industrielager
> ...



versteh ich nicht?

Trialtechnabe:
70, Industrielager, 285gr, da passt auch freilauf oder schraubritzel, 32 loch

falls du keine diskaufnahme brauchst ist die trialtech doch gut geeignet, ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ecols (7. November 2008)

DMR Revolver.. Der Evergreen.. 298g mit Schrauben.. 45$







http://www.treefortbikes.com/86_333222338101__Revolver-SS-Rear-Disc-Hub.html

hält bei mir schon 4jahre..


----------



## ecols (7. November 2008)

Wellgo B030






​*Body: Aluminum 6061extruded ,CNC machined
 Spindle: Cr-Mo CNC machined
Bearing: DU / Sealed
Size: 109.5 * 100 * 21.9 [mm]
Weight: 390 g/pr
Pin: Replaceable pin
Origin: Taiwan*

Hab bisher noch keinen Shop gefunden..


----------



## roborider (7. November 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> DMR Revolver.. Der Evergreen.. 298g mit Schrauben.. 45$
> 
> http://www.treefortbikes.com/86_333222338101__Revolver-SS-Rear-Disc-Hub.html
> 
> hÃ¤lt bei mir schon 4jahre..



Ja aber in D kostet die auch ~70-80â¬ und nicht jeder hat lust im Ausland zu bestellen.

Junge da will man was sinnvolles Beitragen und wird gleich als Depp hingestellt :kotz:
3 BeitrÃ¤ge nur mit sinnlosem Klugge*******


----------



## Maxximum (7. November 2008)

ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. flipp doch nicht so aus. das war kein kluggesch... sondern sachliche klare antworten.
diese beiträge waren keineswegs sinnlos. sie klären darüber auf dass die trialtechnabe billiger ist als diese nc17 und das gleiche bei den pedalen.
warum soll man sich nen teures, nicht für trial gedachtes teil kaufen, wenns billiger und vermutlich haltbarer geht.

man kann sich aber auch anstellen.


----------



## roborider (7. November 2008)

Joa, aber wenn jemand nen neuen Koxx Rahmen fÃ¼r 800â¬ postet dann komm ich auch nicht an und sage: ne, kauf dir nen Echo oder Bionic der ist billiger und hÃ¤lt lÃ¤nger ... das kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden
Gut ich will hier nicht den Thread zumÃ¼llen, weitere Kommentare kann sich jeder denken


----------



## feltzer (7. November 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> DMR Revolver.. Der Evergreen.. 298g mit Schrauben.. 45$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



	 	Online Price: $43.95... also unter 40.

kostet bei bike-mailorder 70  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Naben/DMR-Revolver-SS-HR-Nabe-::730.html


----------



## konrad (8. November 2008)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38961


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltzer (8. November 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38961



geil, endlich mal ein stabiler v-brake adapter 

frag mich wanns denn auch hier zu haben gibt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2008)

Ja und endlich eetwas, um HS33 und V-Brake gleichzeitig hinten zu fahren, nie mehr Kompromisse!


----------



## feltzer (8. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ja und endlich eetwas, um HS33 und V-Brake gleichzeitig hinten zu fahren, nie mehr Kompromisse!


wÃ¤r doch mal nen versuch wert


----------



## jan_hl (8. November 2008)

Hol dir nen Rahmen von Heatsink bikes, da da kannste das auch ohne Adapter machen:
http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/content/24UK2/24UK2-red3.jpg 



edit:
und an dem Rahmen dann einen V-Brake adapter und man könnte doppelt V-Brake hinten fahren


----------



## Bike Lane (8. November 2008)

ich frag mich nur ob das was bringt. bei der v-bake wie auch bei der hs33 ist ja der meiste flex oben an den schraubenköpfen, von daher bringen integrierte brakebooster ja auch nur eine geringe verbesserung. wer wirklich was gegen den flex machen will muss oben einen booster anbringen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2008)

Sehe ich auch so, die Leute die Rahmen mit integrierten Booster fahren haben nach einiger Zeit das Problem, dass die BelÃ¤ge nicht mehr so weit an die felge zu schieben sind, da der Lochabstand sich verbreitert hat.
Die beste EindÃ¤mmung des Flexens ist denke ich, wenn die Kolben zwischen Booster und Rahmen montiert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38961



total unnütz. Hat man wieder ein dermaßen bescheidenes hebelverhältnis,weil man die beläge ganz nach oben schieben muss. Das macht der "steife" booster dann auch nicht weg.  Beste lösung sind immer noch diese selbstbau adapter, und dann nen Shimano XTR booster oder 74Kingz booster drauf.


----------



## trialisgeil (9. November 2008)

Neues MBK im Härtetest!
MAcht sich doch recht gut und die Ausfallenden scheinen jetzt doch serienmäßig zu sein?!
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## Trialar (12. November 2008)

Hat jemand schon n Bild vom aufgebauten 26"er gesehen?

Nur vom 20"er gibts n Bild komplett


----------



## Eisbein (12. November 2008)

JUHU canti vorn und hinten, endlich jemand der vernunft zeigt  das blau ist auch fast zu schön um es zu fahren


----------



## mr.mütze (12. November 2008)

das sieht doch mal richtig kacke aus das blaue


----------



## feltzer (12. November 2008)

ist es das?




aber iwie ohne Canti :-/

(ps: Finde den Vorbau klasse )


----------



## mr.mütze (12. November 2008)

hab ichs doch gewusst


----------



## Maxximum (13. November 2008)

mir gefällts gut. nur der vorbau is iwie sinnlos. zuerst ca 10 spacer drauf und dann nen flachen vorbau montiern. ok ich fahr das im moment auch so, aber nur weil ich kein geld hab für nen neuen vorbau.
von nem hersteller könnte man doch erwarten nen passenden vorbau zu montieren


----------



## hst_trialer (13. November 2008)

@ feltzer

so einen vorbau ab ich hier noch... wenn den wirklich so klasse findest kannst dn gerne haben. ist von truvativ


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2008)

mal den ganzen kabelkram so wie die schaltung wegdenken und schon siehts gut aus. da kann mich sich wenigstens noch auf den rahmen hocken. Diese ganzen neuen superflachen rahmen sind doch alle sowas von unbequem, und ob die so toll aussehen? naja.

Ne geo angabe wäre nett. ist tippe mal kurz und flach, so 1060 +10 385?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (13. November 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mal den ganzen kabelkram so wie die schaltung wegdenken und schon siehts gut aus. da kann mich sich wenigstens noch auf den rahmen hocken. Diese ganzen neuen superflachen rahmen sind doch alle sowas von unbequem, und ob die so toll aussehen? naja.
> 
> Ne geo angabe wäre nett. ist tippe mal kurz und flach, so 1060 +10 385?



wenn du sitzen willst hol dir nen rahmen mit sattel 
kann den nen flacher rahmen umbequemer sein als nen hoher wenn er eh keinen sattel hat?


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. November 2008)

definitiv! die alten monty´s bis 2006 hatten so eine schöne sitzfläche. Seitdem ich die nicht mehr hab mach ich kaum mehr pause beim radfahren. Bringt mir aber auch nix in Sachen Muskelaufbau/Fettabbau, da das "neue" Rad viel zu leicht dafür ist ;-)


----------



## feltzer (13. November 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ feltzer
> 
> so einen vorbau ab ich hier noch... wenn den wirklich so klasse findest kannst dn gerne haben. ist von truvativ



damit war gemeint > winkel 0°, aber dafür 4 Spacer drinne^^

hab selber schon einen vorbau, von daher reichts mir^^


----------



## hst_trialer (13. November 2008)

na ich dachte mir fast dass du es so meinst. wollte es aber nicht missen dir den trotzdem anzubieten, da er schon langsam anfängt zu schimmeln...


----------



## jan_hl (13. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung obs neu ist, ich habs eben zum ersten Mal gesehen:
TryAll Carbon Felgenband

edit: mist, nur für 19"


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2008)

28 Gramm ??!!

Mein Felgenband wiegt 6 Gramm und kostet fast nix (Tesa)

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (14. November 2008)

http://www.trials-uk.co.uk/product.aspx?productid=2507

130g? wohl kaum...
ansonsten, denk ich, dass die Nabe eher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2008)

da werden die das gewicht an den lagern gespart haben. 

Wenn man überleg das eine ChrisKing classic 264g wiegt, und wenn man mal die axel in der hand hat, würde ich der viz nabe noch weniger trauen, als ich jetzt eh schon vertrauen in trialprodukte habe...


----------



## mr.mütze (19. November 2008)

echo sl gabel beim jan und käfig pedale von trialtech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (19. November 2008)

die käfigpedalen sehen ganz cool aus in schwarz mit weißem käfig... werde ich wohl mal investieren


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. November 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> noch weniger trauen, als ich jetzt eh schon vertrauen in trialprodukte habe...


Ich schlage dir vor, den Satz, in der der Form oder abgeändert in deine Signatur zu schreiben, dann musst du ihn nicht ständig in jedem 2. Post erwähnen. mittlerweile weiß es jeder glaube ich.....
Kussi Max


----------



## Eisbein (20. November 2008)

danke max, ich werde mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. November 2008)

Bei Jan gibts jetz die neuen gelben heatsink beläge 

Bremsbeläge Heatsink Magura - gelb  	
Euro 20,00  		 



härtere Trial Bremsbeläge für angerauhte Felgen. Sehr gute Bremswirkung und geringer Verschleiß. Paarpreis.


"Sehr gute Bremswirkung" kann ich bestätigen, sind noch härter als die tryall und gehen ab wie schmidts katze


----------



## Monty98 (25. November 2008)

Warum hab ich keine Bedenken wenn VIZ sowas rausbringt?







sieht gut aus, ist wahrscheinlich leichter als die Konkurrenz und sieht gut aus.
btw meine VIZ HR-Felge ist bereits 3,5 Jahre im Non-Stop Einsatz


----------



## KermitB4 (26. November 2008)

Die Halteschellen sehen gut aus, das Gewicht würde mich brennend interessieren.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (26. November 2008)

Pashley Gabel:






Was bringt das

Und der dazugehörige Rahmen:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10674


----------



## gatto1410 (26. November 2008)

..watn dat?-ne montagsversion?..tz tz..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. November 2008)

völlig unbrauchbare geometrie meiner meinung, und 2,5 kilo.... alter schwede

und der preis vorallem


----------



## mr.mütze (26. November 2008)

da für ist er aus stahl


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2008)

dafür bekommt man qualität, welche chinesiche kinderhände nicht liefern.


----------



## ChrisKing (26. November 2008)

was für ein scheiss kommentar... sei froh, dass es diese "chinesischen kinderhände" gibt, denn sonst müsstest du jeden tag vor deiner king nabe sitzen und weinen, weil dir die übrigen teile fehlen...


----------



## KermitB4 (26. November 2008)

Danke ChrisKing!

Ich hatte gerade auch schon mit einem solchen Post angefangen... hatte ihn aber wieder gelöscht.

@ Eisbein? Fährst du nicht beispielsweise die Shimano-Kurbeln? Die sind doch Made in Germany oder?


----------



## TRAILER (26. November 2008)

http://www.reset-racing.de/rotor/rotor.htm

ob das auch beim tial mehr power bringt.


----------



## duro e (26. November 2008)

wer weiß..... vielleicht bringt es ja was müsste einer ma testen  aus spaß.


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2008)

vll. sollte ich wieder anfangen smilies zusetzen? offensichtlich wird das nicht als humor aufgenommen.

Ich überlege grade was von meinen teilen aus china kommt. 
Der überwiegende teil sollte aus taiwan sein, und der BT rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (26. November 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> wer weiß..... vielleicht bringt es ja was müsste einer ma testen  aus spaß.



ja und ne menge zeit opfern wegen technik usw.


----------



## locdog (26. November 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Der überwiegende teil sollte aus taiwan sein, und der BT rahmen?



auch aus taiwan 

@trialer
haha, sowas hatte ich bei meinem ersten mountainbike das ich glaub 92-93 im einem kaufhaus fur 999DM gekauft habe, die kurbel war von shimano und das system hies BIOSPACE soweit ich mich erinern kann 
damals war sowas ziemlich popular und ich mus sagen das mier das teil schon sehr gefallen hat.


----------



## trialisgeil (26. November 2008)

-


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2008)

Eigentlich müsste man jeden Tag den chineischen Kindern danken... nicht nur wegen den trialsachen


----------



## trialisgeil (26. November 2008)

...ja aber unserer Gesellschaft gehts mitlerweile einfach zu gut!


----------



## misanthropia (27. November 2008)

zu den reset- racing ritzeln:
die gab es schon vor Jahren, das Thema ist uralt aber taucht alle Jahre wieder auf. Angefangen haben damit mal Shimano, dann wurde nach und nach das Ritzel wieder gerade gerechnet und irgendwann wird es wieder zum ei... naja..
wie stellt man eigentlich Kettenblätter her? Fingerfräser und Kontur nachfahren oder steckt da nen Wälzprozess hinter?


----------



## ecols (27. November 2008)

Biopace hießen die!

Lustig dass sich auf dieser Seite auch über den Frontfreilauf mockiert wird! 

http://www.fahrradladen.de/175.htm


----------



## hst_trialer (27. November 2008)

also in der regel werden die stahritzel denk ich aus gestanzt. zumindest sehen die kanten so aus.
bei aluritzeln weiss ich es nicht, da die xt kettenblätter zum teil dreh spuren haben.


----------



## Monty98 (28. November 2008)

09er Cannibal

http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article581


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. November 2008)

Hat ein halb integrierter Steuersatz eigentlich irgendeinen Vorteil? GefÃ¤llt mir gar nicht..


----------



## feltzer (29. November 2008)

hmm... kettespanner ist aber goil 





Gruß, Alex


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hat ein halb integrierter Steuersatz eigentlich irgendeinen Vorteil? GefÃ¤llt mir gar nicht..



Denk mal ist einfach Leichter. Ich PersÃ¶nlich find es auch um einiges schÃ¶ner.


----------



## curry4king (30. November 2008)

naja ist schon leichter aber da des steuerrohr auch dicker sein muss macht das glaube net so viel 
als vorteil würde mir nur einfallen dass man die gabel mehr kürzen kann da alles net so hoch aufbaut aber ansonsten is des gleich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. November 2008)

Jan hat jetzt die Echo Team SL Frames im Shop. 
1,55 kg = 20"
1,64 kg = 26"


----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2008)

Vom Gewicht her klingen die schon seeeeehr interessant, aber die Haltbarkeit ... ?

Los, testet die mal jemand von euch. Ich will da genaueres wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triptonight (30. November 2008)

Zu den SL Rahmen kann man aber noch die Unterschutzplatte/Rock Ring noch zurechnen, die ist nämlich bei der Gewichtsangabe noch nicht mit drin, so wie es bei den meisten anderen Rahmen der Fall ist.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. November 2008)

1,6kg alu?
Wird etwa so steif sein wie ein Gummibärchen.


----------



## LauraPalmer (30. November 2008)

das heisst nicht viel - Alu-Rennradrahmen wiegen bei einem Kilo und sind unfassbar steif...
mein Kenny Belaey hatte sowas um die 1,7 und war unglaublich steif und ist nach einem Jahr immer noch steifer als mein Ozonys nach einem Monat...

nichts desto trotz weiß ich aus verlässlicher Quelle, dass der 26" nicht besonders steif ist :-/ vielleicht kauf ich ihn mir trotzdem. 1,59 in silber btw (Tarty nachgewogen)


----------



## 525Rainer (30. November 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> 09er Cannibal
> 
> http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article581



hat kawasaki ozonys gekauft?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. November 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> das heisst nicht viel - Alu-Rennradrahmen wiegen bei einem Kilo und sind unfassbar steif...
> mein Kenny Belaey hatte sowas um die 1,7 und war unglaublich steif und ist nach einem Jahr immer noch steifer als mein Ozonys nach einem Monat...


Hast schon recht. Aber da bei Echo selbst manches die 2,1kg Model eher weich daher kommt sollte man nicht zuviel von den SL Rahmen erwarten.


----------



## Eisbein (30. November 2008)

1,6kg, erinnert mich an mein darkhorse. Das hatte arg dünne rohre und war wie butter. 

Ich denke die haben die rohre so mega dünn gemacht und dor das gewicht gespaart.


----------



## mr.mütze (30. November 2008)

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10654&category_id=25

neue try all felge da wir gerade bei nicht haltbaren sachen sind( wage ich jetzt mal zu sagen)

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. November 2008)

Ich glaube Du hast zu viel mit Waagen zu tun 


Diese extreme Speichenlochversetzung bringt denke ich viel, sieht aber leider auch genauso schei55e aus.


----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2008)

Ich finde die sieht ganz gut aus, und denke auch dass die halten wird.

Die Speichenlochversetzung ist eine gute idee und sieht doch überhaupt nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## ecols (30. November 2008)

ich finde die TryAll unglaublich geil!

Durchdachtes Prinzip (der Gegensatz zu schmalen Naben) und 1A Design.. das wird meine nächste Felge, außer Deng kopiert sie schnell und gut genug..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Dezember 2008)

göttlich... ob es was für den alltag ist, ist die Frage


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Dezember 2008)

sind das schaumstoffgriffschoner???


----------



## *Sickboy* (1. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> sind das schaumstoffgriffschoner???




Nein, das sind die neuen 1A Wuääästblinkää von Try-All


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (1. Dezember 2008)

lol das sind alte Fahrrad Schläuche abgeschnitten  und schutz gegen die Regen bringen die


----------



## Trialstriker (1. Dezember 2008)

NEIN das sieht ja aus
sieht aus wie eine lümmeltüte


----------



## Icke84 (1. Dezember 2008)

zu den tryAll Felgen.

sind ja singlewall, meint ihr das reicht fürs hinterrad?
find die auch sehr schick, weiß soll ja auch bald kommen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Dezember 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10654&category_id=25
> 
> neue try all felge da wir gerade bei nicht haltbaren sachen sind( wage ich jetzt mal zu sagen)
> 
> gruß marcel



Try-Hole? Langsam gehen denen die Wortspiel aus 
Als nächstes kommt try-all Magura Öl -> Try-oil


----------



## Monty98 (1. Dezember 2008)

und die schuhsohle ist die try sole... haha der war schlecht


----------



## tha_joe (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab sie auf 20" drauf, macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck, und gefällt, die versetzten Speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (3. Dezember 2008)

nicht unbedingt "Nu-Stuff", aber Trialtech hat jetzt ne Webseite online:
http://www.trialtech.co.uk/

(gesehen auf observed)


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Dezember 2008)

na endlich


----------



## Maxximum (5. Dezember 2008)

wenn du sowas heiß findest


----------



## Icke84 (8. Dezember 2008)

neue Echo TR teile beim Jan

speziell die TR naben sind ja günstig und leicht. ob die jetzt halten sei dahin gestellt. schade das es die nicht in verschiedenen farben gibt


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2008)

ist ja alles immer schön und gut, aber weiß auch einer die ganzen maße der nabe damit man sich auch die passenden speichen besorgen kann???


----------



## Icke84 (8. Dezember 2008)

na frag doch direkt beim Jan nach, der wirds sicher am besten wissen, oder nachmessen. hab keine seite gefunden wo etwas über die maße der aneb steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (9. Dezember 2008)

Sollen die Echo TR-Teile jetzt schlechter bzw. schwerer sein als die SL - Version, weil bei der VR-Nabe nehmen die sich nix, ausser in der Lagergröße bzw. Preis?

Beim Jan gibts die neuen Zoo! Rahmen

Endlich mit Bashguard!!!


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hydroxx 26" 2009 Model 






http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article605


----------



## Icke84 (12. Dezember 2008)

sieht gut aus, mir gefällt das design gut, mit den verschiedenen schriftarten vorne am rahmen.


acho und zu info:

tarty hat die tage ne christmas aktion, jeden werktag etwas neues im angebot. übers wochenende gibt es TryAll Front Rim für nur 20Pfund =22,5euro

gestern gab es z.B. echo kurbeln...


----------



## feltzer (12. Dezember 2008)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Hydroxx 26" 2009 Model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mich interessiert viel mehr was das für bikes weiter links sind  

gibts nicht auf http://koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial


----------



## roborider (12. Dezember 2008)

es steht Yaabaa drauf .... auf der Yaabaa Seite ist aber noch nix zu finden, also abwarten


----------



## feltzer (12. Dezember 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> es steht Yaabaa drauf .... auf der Yaabaa Seite ist aber noch nix zu finden, also abwarten


huch, jetzt kann ich das "yaabaa" erkennen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Dezember 2008)

Wird es das Koxx Silver sky eigentlich auch in hs33 version geben ? weiss da jemand genaueres


----------



## Monty98 (21. Dezember 2008)

gut geklaut würd ich sagen


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

joooo 


aber sieht iwie geil aus


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Dezember 2008)

...und ist bezahlbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch super, wenn ein neues teures Modell von Monty oder sonstwas rauskommt, muss man nur auf die entsprechende gÃ¼nstige Abkupferung warten.

Ob das Sinn der Sache ist?


----------



## siede. (21. Dezember 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ist doch super, wenn ein neues teures Modell von Monty oder sonstwas rauskommt, muss man nur auf die entsprechende gÃ¼nstige Abkupferung warten.
> 
> Ob das Sinn der Sache ist?




warum so misstrauisch?... Konkurrenz spornt bekannterweise an 

obwohl das in diesem MaÃ schon irgendwie unter die gÃ¼rtellinie geht


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

Was meinste wie die sich bei Monty im Werk aufregeregt haben als die Wind davon bekommen haben xD 

das würd mich mal interessieren x)


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Dezember 2008)

hmmm ich weis nich ob man das wirklich vergleichen kann...
juuungs... geo? gewicht?haltbarkeit?

optik abklatschen is ja einfach....


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> hmmm ich weis nich ob man das wirklich vergleichen kann...
> juuungs... geo? gewicht?haltbarkeit?
> 
> optik abklatschen is ja einfach....




Aber die Optik war ja schon Deutlich einzigartig xD

und das man die so Abguckt ist schon nicht so schön für Monty xD


aber was solls =)


----------



## bike 20 (22. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte mir das Bionic beinahe gekauft. Der Frank hat gesagt das ist haar genau identisch mit der Geo vom Monty.


----------



## dane08 (22. Dezember 2008)

würd ich nicht sagen , das bb ist mit ziehmlicher sicherheit tiefer


----------



## siede. (22. Dezember 2008)

Gibt zwei Ausführungen:
Disc only


> Trial Rahmen 20"silber CS 350 mm WB 1010 BB + 60 Gwicht 1785 gr.
> sofort lieferbar


& mit HS halterungen


> Trial Rahmen 20" silber weiß CS 350 mm WB 1000 BB + 60 Gewicht 1900 gr.
> demnächst wieder lieferbar


hab ich nach 20 sec suchen auf biketrial-germany.de gefunden
Gruß, Alex


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (22. Dezember 2008)

also schwerer, andere geo.
und von der haltbarkeit weis ma auch noch nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Dezember 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> und von der haltbarkeit weis ma auch noch nichts...



Es kann ja nur besser werden oder?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (22. Dezember 2008)

im bezug auf?


----------



## JP Trialer (22. Dezember 2008)

er meint die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (23. Dezember 2008)

schon klar... wobei ich mich mit meinen montys nich beschweren kann...
deswegen ....


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Dezember 2008)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen 

das einzige woran ich bisher " gelitten " habe waren die Bremsen von Hope....

war aber wegen nem Sturz x)


----------



## bike 20 (23. Dezember 2008)

neue Onza Rahmen bei Tartybikes: Onza Limey 20" und Onza ice 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (26. Dezember 2008)

Zhi Vorbau 2009

125mm 25°
150mm 30°












Neon Gabel 26" "Conquer"

Disk 805g
V-Brake 825g
















Neon Gabel 20" "Conquer"

Disk: 765g 
V-Brake: 785g
















DOB 2009 20"




































Monty 2009 Schuhe


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2008)

der unterbodenschmu der dob's sehen total mistig aus. als wäre ihnen nix gescheites eingefallen und die hätten paar aluklötze dran gebrutzelt


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2008)

p.s. die ausfallenden und der bürzel gefallen mir auch mal gar nicht. meiner meinung nach sind die echt misslungen


----------



## curry4king (26. Dezember 2008)

bäääääh soll ich kotzen oder was


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2008)

Nicht eines der Teile hÃ¤lt lÃ¤nger als 3 Monate.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Dezember 2008)

Finde den unterbodenschutz schick


----------



## siede. (26. Dezember 2008)

ob der 26" genau so ugly aussieht?


----------



## tha_joe (27. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Analdorn! Erinnert mich an die Punkband Analstahl...obwohl, ist ja Alu...egal, hässlich!


----------



## bike-show.de (29. Dezember 2008)

Es soll bald ein neues Ashton geben:
http://www.ashtonbikes.com/bikes/







Hat hier jemand Infos zu Preis und Geo?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Dezember 2008)

Optisch find ich es ein wenig Gewagt. Muss aber sagen ich mag es wenn der Disc Sattel zwischen denn Streben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (29. Dezember 2008)

der erste eindruck war quasi "was das fürn trial motorrad"
und ohne dieses stuhl ding siehts sogar gut aus


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Dezember 2008)

das frag ich mich auch, was soll dieses beschissene polster spoiler dingsda, sieht total beschissen aus und bringt wahrscheinlich auch nichtmal was


----------



## siede. (29. Dezember 2008)

optisch find ichs klasse... Farblich nicht so öde wie die ganzen anderen Rahmen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es auch super! 
Der "Sattel" lÃ¤sst den Rahmen nicht ganz so Trial-verkorkst aussehen.


----------



## duro e (29. Dezember 2008)

ich denke ma das sattel teil lässtsich abmachen . aber ptisch super schön das bike voralem mi den grünen hope teilen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Dezember 2008)

mega geiles gerät !


----------



## luckygambler (29. Dezember 2008)

fährt der johns doch in weiss blau. eriner tmich n bissel an jurassic park. "kinderspielzeug"


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Sattel gehört dazu!
Ashton = Plastik Sattel


----------



## trialbock (29. Dezember 2008)

erinnert mich etwas an so ein billig bmx ausem werkauf damals , mit dem sättele noch ! technisch is das bike sicher gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (29. Dezember 2008)

mir taugt die kabelbinderlackierung auf dem hinterbau nicht.


----------



## Robin_Meier (30. Dezember 2008)

Neues von Koxx 
aber leider nur vom kleinen Koxx Foxx 

http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article616

der Preis ist natÃ¼rlich schon heftig: 1349â¬ bzw. 1499â¬ ....
naja Koxx halt


----------



## Robin_Meier (30. Dezember 2008)

und noch ein wenig zu den neuen Dob's :
http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article561

sind acuh noch ein paar exoten etc. dabei  
(sry falls das ein repost ist ich hab nichts derartigesgesehen )


----------



## Sebastian G (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.tribalzone.fr/local/cache-vignettes/L500xH375/IMG_2112-2-adbfd-e1550.jpg

ÄHM  was ist den das


----------



## erwinosius (30. Dezember 2008)

Sieht irgendwie krass aus. Aber auch unheimlich schwer?! Weiß wer was das wiegt?


----------



## sebi-online88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> und noch ein wenig zu den neuen Dob's :
> http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article561
> 
> sind acuh noch ein paar exoten etc. dabei
> (sry falls das ein repost ist ich hab nichts derartigesgesehen )



Das Posting ist vom 20.11. also nicht wirklich Nu Stuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (30. Dezember 2008)

ein kumpel in czechien fahrt so ein teil 
aber weis nicht wie viel das wiegt, obwohl muste nicht sooo schwer sein weil sein vorheriges projekt um die 8 kilo wog (dob usw)


----------



## dane08 (30. Dezember 2008)

was ist denn das fürn rahmen auf http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article561  image nr.14
sieht schön clean aus


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2008)

warum verlinkst du das bild net direkt...
so weiss keiner welches du meinst


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Dane, der Rahmen sieht echt seeeehr interessant aus. Mich würden auch nähere Details dazu interessieren.


----------



## dane08 (30. Dezember 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> warum verlinkst du das bild net direkt...
> so weiss keiner welches du meinst



weil ich zu dumm dazu bin
ne scherz, habs nur irgendwie verplant.
http://www.tribalzone.fr/local/cache-vignettes/L500xH375/IMG_2116-5092e-8710e.jpg

ich schätze mal das ist nur wieder irgendein prototyp


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2008)

ich dachte an einen ganz anderen rahmen^^


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

kurzer einwurf...

hab bei Biketrial-germany gerade die 26" 48mm zhi-felgen entdeckt die immerhin nur 35â¬ kosten. sind die sehr neu? 

gibt es da schon infos zu gewicht und haltbarkeit?


----------



## Robin_Meier (30. Dezember 2008)

@ sebi-online88: 
mag sein das es noch vom november is aber bis jezz hatte es noch keiner gepostet


----------



## Frank K. (30. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> kurzer einwurf...
> 
> hab bei Biketrial-germany gerade die 26" 48mm zhi-felgen entdeckt die immerhin nur 35 kosten. sind die sehr neu?
> 
> gibt es da schon infos zu gewicht und haltbarkeit?



Gewicht der 48mm Felge ca. 800 gr.


----------



## bike 20 (2. Januar 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> weil ich zu dumm dazu bin
> ne scherz, habs nur irgendwie verplant.
> http://www.tribalzone.fr/local/cache-vignettes/L500xH375/IMG_2116-5092e-8710e.jpg
> 
> ich schätze mal das ist nur wieder irgendein prototyp


ich hab mich auch gefragt was das für ein Rahmen ist.
Ich hab mal ein bisschen recherchiert, bei observed trials hat einer geschrieben das das ein Dob ist, aber für kinder also bis 12 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (2. Januar 2009)

so ein mist, der hätte mir gut gefallen. Naja dann kauf ich den eben meinem Erstgeborenen


----------



## Robin_Meier (5. Januar 2009)

Monty hat den Katalog für 2009 rausgebracht  einfach auf der monty seite ein bisschen suchen


----------



## curry4king (5. Januar 2009)

http://www.monty.es/bikes/2009/Monty_Off_Road_09_Catalogue.pdf


----------



## florianwagner (6. Januar 2009)

n neues koxx, zum bike gibts anscheinend n geiles drachenoutfit dazu...


----------



## curry4king (6. Januar 2009)

geil
entlich mal was was den preis rechtfertigt


----------



## florianwagner (9. Januar 2009)

die scheiben werden auch immer leichter...
http://www.quadbrakes.com/oem_pro/QDR_pulse_XC.html


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Januar 2009)

Hier die Disc mal auf der Waage 
Fressen bestimmt gut Beläge bei denn Ausparungen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5452518&postcount=1031


----------



## Sebastian G (9. Januar 2009)

florianwagner schrieb:


> die scheiben werden auch immer leichter...
> http://www.quadbrakes.com/oem_pro/QDR_pulse_XC.html



Sehr wahrscheinlich bekomme ich die Möglichkeit diese Scheibe mal für einige zeit zu testen, ich kann euch dann ja mal was über die Scheibe berichten  

MFG


----------



## misanthropia (9. Januar 2009)

Bei euch verschleißen Discbeläge wirklich merklich? ich fahre glaube ich seit 2 Jahren Disc- Bremsen und musste noch nicht einmal Beläge wechseln, außer wenn ich die verölt habe. Außer Ihr seit so manual und Wheeliefahrer und lasst ständig Bremsen schleifen, dann kann ich das verstehen aber mal im Ernst... beim Trial am Vorderrad verschleiß? Hääte ich, wenns der Fall ist, nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meine Hope Scheibe per Hand abgeschliffen um die leichter zu machen und merke seit über 3 Monaten keinerlei verschleiss! Und ich fahre äußerst oft.

Außerdem hat das überhaupt nix mit den vielen Löchern zu tun, ob die Beläge schnell oder langsam verschleissen. Das hat damit zu tun, ob die Teile sauber und ohne Grat verarbeitet sind.


----------



## misanthropia (9. Januar 2009)

find ich auch, und bevor man den Druck aufbringen kann, dass sich der gesinterte belag in die Löcher drücken kann, platzt wohl eher die Leitung. Ist aber nur so eine vermutung...


----------



## locdog (9. Januar 2009)

ja hoffentlich bremst die scheibe auch gescheit, die ASHIMA ULTRALIGHT hatte ich nach paar tagen rausgeschmissen (180). hatte so etwa 30-40% weniger bremsleistung an der 07Hop. die 20g wahren es mir nicht wehrt. habe die dann dem Pisanka verkauft, bei ihm war es ahnlich.


----------



## erwinosius (12. Januar 2009)

Habe endlich ein Reperaturset für ausgeschlagene Kurbeln bekommen. Damit sollte man die kaputten Pedalgewinde wieder fit bekommen. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die passenden Gewindeschneider.


----------



## TRAILER (12. Januar 2009)

aha was kostet der spass. musste man bei neuen kurbeln immer gleich machen, billigi china scheise. oder ?


----------



## erwinosius (12. Januar 2009)

die Dinger sind relativ günstig. 4,50 + Versand. Aber die Gewindebohrer werden nicht ganz so billig werden. Lasse mir grad ein Angebot schicken aber so 60 wird man schon rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2009)

hast du öfter dieses problem oder warum besorgst du dir diese sachen?


----------



## erwinosius (12. Januar 2009)

ich selber hatte dieses Problem noch nicht. Habe aber mittlerweile von diversen Freunden schon mal drei Kurbeln hier rumliegen. Und wenn das funtkioniert werdem es denk ich noch mehr werden. Und wenn das funktionert kann man das ja als Forumsservice anbieten.


----------



## tha_joe (12. Januar 2009)

Das hat mir ein Bikeshop seeehr günstig gemacht. Hält definitv sicher, wenn es verklebt ist. Ein Kollege von mir fährt mit einer so reparierten Kurbel seit einem Jahr ziemlich hardcore, bei mir hält es jetzt auch schon ne Weile. Ist ne feine Sache... Gruß Joe


----------



## duro e (12. Januar 2009)

also bei nem freund hält es auch tadellos .


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2009)

ich hab helicoils in der bremsaufnahme drin, damit ich anständige M6 schrauben fahren kann. 
Ich hab das im autohaus um die ecke machen lassen, die lehrlinge hatten mal was zu tun und ich hab meinen rahmen innerhalb von ner stunde fertig wieder gehabt.

Funktioniert tadellos...


----------



## curry4king (12. Januar 2009)

m6 kannste doch aber auch selber schneiden versteh den sinn der hülse da net


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2009)

die helicoils haben die wundervolle wirkung, dass sie stabiler sind, als normale M6 gewinde.


----------



## jan_hl (12. Januar 2009)

Man könnte das dann ja noch weiter aufbohren und dann Helicoil in Helicoil schrauben -> doppelt so stabil!


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2009)

naja... sowas gibt es und nennt sich twinsert. ist aber eher nicht gängig...

aber den leicht ironischen unterton habe ich vernommen


----------



## jan_hl (12. Januar 2009)

Mist, entdeckt 


Versteh ich das richtig, dass sich so ein Helicoil beim einsetzen selbst ein bisschen zusammenzieht und dann durch das einsetzen und festziehen einer Schraube in die Endposition gedrückt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (13. Januar 2009)

ich hatte auch mal in mein pedalgewinde in der kurbel ein helicoil setzen lassen.
bei uns im bikeshop. war sehr günstig und sauber gemacht.
hata uch gehalten.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Januar 2009)

@ jan_hl
das kann durchaus sein. ich kenne noch von würth die timeserts. bei denen ist es auf jeden fall so. die sehen aber etwas anders aus als helicoils. da wird jedenfalls im letzten schrit mit einem gewindeausformer (kein schneider) das gewinde dann in die endgültige form gebracht, wodurch der ganze timesert nochmal schön an das gehäuse gepresst wird. deswegen sind die sachen bombenfest.

wir haben sowas des öfteren schon für alu-radnaben und ausgerissene krümmergewinde genutzt.


----------



## erwinosius (13. Januar 2009)

Sinn derHülsen ist dass sie aus Stahl sind. Das Problem mit Helicoils ist dass sie nur in Standardgößen erhältlich sind. D.h. du findest keine Mit 9/16x1/4 und dann schon gar nicht in links.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2009)

Rockman Rahmen bei Jan !

Preis sag ich mal nichts!


----------



## siede. (13. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Rockman Rahmen bei Jan !
> 
> Preis sag ich mal nichts!


nunja, ob das in den nu stuff thread gehört?` der Rahmen an sich ist nich neu


----------



## Eisbein (13. Januar 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> m6 kannste doch aber auch selber schneiden versteh den sinn der hülse da net




dann könnte ich auch gleich das standart M5 gewinde fahren. Die bremssockel sind so dermaßen weich, da kannst die schraube nicht mal richtig anziehen.
Da musste bei ner dicken aktion die auf die bremse drückt, schon angst haben das dir nicht das gewinde ausreist. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den hydro kolegen aussieht, aber das sind meine erfahrung bei V-brake.


----------



## curry4king (13. Januar 2009)

ok hatte bei dir net an v-brake gedacht
bei meiner hs33 hatte ich eigentlich noch nie probleme mitm gewinde ausnudeln etc


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> nunja, ob das in den nu stuff thread gehört?` der Rahmen an sich ist nich neu



Klar kann man so seh, aber ist ja was Neues bei Jan 
Blubb


----------



## mr.mütze (13. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Rockman Rahmen bei Jan !
> 
> *Preis sag ich mal nichts*!




alter schwede das ist teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (18. Januar 2009)

wer sich grad einen neuen Lenker kaufen möchte den find ich voll suppi
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=57228


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Januar 2009)

Naja die Form gefällt mir nicht. Die Farbkombo dafür umso besser. Ob der stabil genug ist?


----------



## LBC (18. Januar 2009)

ich werd ihn ausprobieren  das gewicht ist ja wohl der hammer bei der breite


----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2009)

ich finde ja 74 schon zu breit. Mein Trialtech auf 72 gekürzt ist optimal(,he!).
Ich war immer ein Fan von den 71er Onza Carbon dingern... im Gegensatz zum 76er.

achja das 08er (oder früher) Modell von dem Reverse Lenker kosten 40,-


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Januar 2009)

Ja check den mal. Und poste mal ein bild im montierten Zustand. Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Fabi (18. Januar 2009)

LBC schrieb:


> ich werd ihn ausprobieren  das gewicht ist ja wohl der hammer bei der breite


Meiner Meinung nach sind die Gewichtsangaben bei diesen ganzen breiten Riser-Lenkern mit viel Phantasie entstanden, um potenzielle Kunden damit zu beeindrucken.
Ich vermute, dass der Lenker über 300g wiegen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (18. Januar 2009)

Fabi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Gewichtsangaben bei diesen ganzen breiten Riser-Lenkern mit viel Phantasie entstanden, um potenzielle Kunden damit zu beeindrucken.
> Ich vermute, dass der Lenker über 300g wiegen wird.



da gib ich dir recht, ein parade beispiel ist mein monty lenker auf dem 265gr steht, doch das stimmt leider auch nicht es sind etwa 300gr.

Aber gewicht grad beim lenker ist 2 rangig halten mus er. ps mir ist schon einer gebrochen. Den neuen werd ich evtl. auf 730mm kürzen 760mm sind vielleicht zu breit aber das alles später........... mal testen wie es kommt.


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Januar 2009)

Also mein weisser Monty-Ti-Lenker wiegt 280 Gramm


----------



## duro e (19. Januar 2009)

mein schöner weisser monty auch 280gramm.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2009)

laut der seite zwar nicht ganz neu, aber ich wusste nicht, dass es auch eine neuere version der hope try-all gibt







http://www.div8.ca/


----------



## Sebastian G (26. Januar 2009)

Bei Koxx gibt es ein par neue Bilder von Vincent Hermance auf dem neuen Sky!?

http://koxx.fr/popup.php?lg=fr_FR&pg=gallery&id=HDDB497df3dc02f13


----------



## kingpin18 (26. Januar 2009)

Das sieht so verdammt leicht aus und wieder das einheits silber. :kotz:


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2009)

hässlich...?!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (27. Januar 2009)

hab da was gefunden:
http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php
wer selber zu hause eloxieren will,hat hier ne anleitung.

werds ma selbst probiern und schauen was bei rauskommt


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> hab da was gefunden:
> http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php
> wer selber zu hause eloxieren will,hat hier ne anleitung.
> 
> werds ma selbst probiern und schauen was bei rauskommt



ich würds nicht machen. Ich hantier zwar im Chemie LK mit solchem zeug rum, aber dann noch eloxieren. 
wobei 15-20% schwefelsäure nen witz ist. Das kann man FAST trinken .

Wir haben immer so ein braunes gesuppe mit kyrillischer aufschrift, vermutlich 90% oder so. Das rockt


----------



## hooliemoolie (27. Januar 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> hab da was gefunden:
> http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php
> wer selber zu hause eloxieren will,hat hier ne anleitung.
> 
> werds ma selbst probiern und schauen was bei rauskommt






bei meiner Paintball Wumme kamen die Übelsten Farbenvarianten raus ..Rot war Pink und naja lustig halt.. Teste es am besten an alten Teilen 
Halt dich an die Anleitung und den Klappt des schon ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (27. Januar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wir haben immer so ein braunes gesuppe mit kyrillischer aufschrift, vermutlich 90% oder so. Das rockt



und sowas konnen wir schon trinken


----------



## Monty98 (28. Januar 2009)

Andrei Burton's aktuelles Ding:

Geo 1090 +35 380


----------



## Trialstriker (28. Januar 2009)

hehe sieht ein bisschen futuristisch aus 
und wenn er die kette noch ein bisschen straffer zeiht fällt das hinterrad
aus den ausfallenden heraus 

gewicht wäre mal schön zu hören


----------



## Monty98 (28. Januar 2009)

er fährt 16:14
der Rahmen ist für 18:15 gemacht


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> und sowas konnen wir schon trinken



du meinst, um so weiter man in richtung osten reist umso schlimmere härtere sachen trinken die leute?

Ich mag nur mal an die russen in sibieren erinnern die sich ihren vodka alleine brennen.

Ich meinte mit 90%ig Schwefelsäure!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2009)

ohhhhhh ja


----------



## siede. (28. Januar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit 90%ig Schwefelsäure!



geeeeeil


----------



## locdog (28. Januar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> du meinst, um so weiter man in richtung osten reist umso schlimmere hÃ¤rtere sachen trinken die leute?
> 
> Ich mag nur mal an die russen in sibieren erinnern die sich ihren vodka alleine brennen.
> 
> Ich meinte mit 90%ig SchwefelsÃ¤ure!



man hort alzu oft das paar hardcoresaufern (pol: menele) schienenzysternen "anzapfen" und methyl alkochol trinken und weiter verkaufen, paar wurden blind, andere habens nicht uberlebt und andere wiederrum hatten einen interesanten tag 


hab schon 95% spiritus trinken sehen (250ml), als wahre es wasser 
man kann zwar am nachsten tag kaum sprechen (dum wen man am nachsten tag nen vortrag in der schule hate wie wiem freund)  aber es geht. 
bei mir sinds ab 60% schluss mit lustig 

P.S. polnischer rekord ist knapp uber 12 oder 14prom. (weis nicht mehr genau) for paar jahren in wrocÅaw. festgestelt an einem RADFAHRER der kontroliert wurde. 
was aber weit in russland vorsich geht will ich lieber nicht wissen


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2009)

die können dort vermutlich nichts unter 40% trinken weil das sonst alles gefriert. 

na mal sehen was wir uns im urlaub so rein hauen. Sölden ich komme!

Sorry für OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (28. Januar 2009)

Dem Vincent sein neues Rad:





sieht aus als würde es geschätzte 2,3 KG wiegen!! Aber hinten ist der normale Try All Sticky drauf, etwas verwunderlich!!


----------



## glotz (28. Januar 2009)

erinnert mich irgendwie hier dran


----------



## duro e (28. Januar 2009)

sieht geil aus dem hermance sein rad aber ich glaub der sticky ist schon behandelt worden .. oder einfach nur pervers abgefahren . aber ich schätze das rad wird unter 9,1kg wiegen


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Januar 2009)

Der Stiky ist beschnitten, sieht man doch an den Seitenstollen.

Ich tippe auf 8,8 KG


----------



## kingpin18 (28. Januar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Der Stiky ist beschnitten, sieht man doch an den Seitenstollen.
> 
> Ich tippe auf 8,8 KG



Wenn schon sein City Boxx 8,6kg wiegt wird das sky so bei 8,2 sein. Das Sky soll auch 1400g wiegen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Januar 2009)

die Reifen mussten extrem leiden... wenn man genau hinschaut sind am HR fast so viele Noppen weg wie im "Eicma ShowVideo"... da waren die \ / in der Mitte und die // doppelten aussen weg.

ich tippe auf 8,40kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (28. Januar 2009)

also die Möhre wiegt sicherlich unter 8,5kg. Sein "altes" Wettkampf Boxx wog 8,4. Dann wird er sich ja jetzt sicherlich kein schwereres bauen!


----------



## locdog (28. Januar 2009)

also wen mein kamel mit disc 8,9 wiegt dann mus sein drahtesel locker paar gram wenieger wiegen. 

Obwohl isch weis nicht WO er die gr. spart mit diesen schwehren Reifen !?!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Januar 2009)

Ist Magersucht am Fahrrad eigentlich behandelbar?


----------



## trialisgeil (28. Januar 2009)

...was is mit Fettleibigkeit?
btw schaut geil aus das SKY!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (28. Januar 2009)

noch mehr abmagern.....immer soviel bzw sowenig wie geht


----------



## locdog (28. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ist Magersucht am Fahrrad eigentlich behandelbar?



ja, aber wozu wen es sich geil reiten last


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Januar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> also wen mein kamel mit disc 8,9 wiegt dann mus sein drahtesel locker paar gram wenieger wiegen.
> 
> Obwohl isch weis nicht WO er die gr. spart mit diesen schwehren Reifen !?!




was fürn kamel hast du denn?

meins hab ich direkt nachm ZS.Bauen gewogen:
8,5 kg


----------



## Icke84 (29. Januar 2009)

man ich komm mir ja vor wie in ägypten, überall nur noch kamele unterwegs 

ich find die ja auch schick, aber die kosten doch so viel, habt ihr alle eure frauen eingetauscht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2009)

Es scheint wohl auch eine AbwrackprÃ¤mie fÃ¼r TrialrÃ¤der zu geben


----------



## locdog (29. Januar 2009)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> was fürn kamel hast du denn?
> 
> meins hab ich direkt nachm ZS.Bauen gewogen:
> 8,5 kg




nur meins hat dicke 26" eier ....in einer woche musste ich das bike endlich fertig griegen, dann gibt es billder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (29. Januar 2009)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Dem Vincent sein neues Rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich will auch sehen!


----------



## trialisgeil (29. Januar 2009)

In schwarz machts auch viel her!
Aber die Kettenstreben sind schon verdammt dünn oder?!


----------



## duro e (29. Januar 2009)

also solang man da nich draufknallt werden die wohl n bissl halten aber ich denke mal die halten nicht all zu viel aus so dürr wie die sind .


----------



## florianwagner (2. Februar 2009)

hier mal neue scheiben, die 160er wiegen 86gr und die 180er nur 100gr und teuer sind die auch nicht.
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=436
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=437


----------



## locdog (3. Februar 2009)

ich bin gespannt auf test, den die ashima 180 war nen reinfall :|


----------



## ringo667 (3. Februar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt auf test, den die ashima 180 war nen reinfall :|


Was hat an der Scheibe nicht gepasst?


----------



## locdog (3. Februar 2009)

ziemlich starker bremsnachlas. hat sich angefuhlt als hatte ich ne 160 vorne :|


----------



## ringo667 (3. Februar 2009)

Mit welcher Bremse?


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Februar 2009)

Hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (4. Februar 2009)

jep, hope trial 07 :|
mus aber auch sagen das ich knapp uber 80kilo wiege und auch nicht der front techniker bin. schade das sich nicht die anderen 26" dazu eusern


----------



## konrad (4. Februar 2009)

übermäßig gewicht an der scheibe sparen is dämlich..ich denk nur an das video, wo einer ne FRM disc vorn fährt und eben diese dann total explodiert bei nem VR gap.
und bei einem fahrergewicht von <80kg sollte man sowieso ni viel experimente machen...da kann man auch glei die beläge in öl tränken,kettenglieder anfeilen und den lenker anbohren...alles hat das gleiche ergebnis-man sabotiert seine teuren hightech-parts und irgendwann packt man sich bös' auf die fresse.


----------



## erwinosius (4. Februar 2009)

>80kg, oder?


----------



## locdog (4. Februar 2009)

hast auch recht konrad, deshalb hab ich das teil schon nach 3 tagen ausgebaut und weiterverkauft. den clip vom marco habe ich noch gut in erinerung


----------



## tha_joe (4. Februar 2009)

Full ACK @ Konrad, so sieht´s aus!


----------



## siede. (5. Februar 2009)

konrad schrieb:


> übermäßig gewicht an der scheibe sparen is dämlich..ich denk nur an das video, wo einer ne FRM disc vorn fährt und eben diese dann total explodiert bei nem VR gap.
> und bei einem fahrergewicht von <80kg sollte man sowieso ni viel experimente machen...da kann man auch glei die beläge in öl tränken,kettenglieder anfeilen und den lenker anbohren...alles hat das gleiche ergebnis-man sabotiert seine teuren hightech-parts und irgendwann packt man sich bös' auf die fresse.



Zuerst wusste ich nicht, was du meinst... gesucht, gefunden... youtube @ 3:22:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (5. Februar 2009)

jo,genau das meinte ich...hatte es auch gesucht,aber ni gefunden-good one


----------



## bike 20 (15. Februar 2009)

Ist zwar nicht unbedingt nu stuff, (ich kens auch schon länger) aber für Leute die ne "billige" Alternative suchen
http://www.diamondback.co.uk/bikedetails.aspx?ID=4755&GID=274


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Februar 2009)

aha... und warum sieht der rahmen dem pitbull 05 so ähnlich???


----------



## siede. (15. Februar 2009)

öööh? 299.99$ ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> und warum sieht der rahmen dem pitbull 05 so Ã¤hnlich???




Tatsache.


Und wieso sah das Pittbul 04 genauso aus wie das Coustellier Saint Blaise?

Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen.


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Februar 2009)

Die Antwort weiss wie immer nur der Wind.... 



der Wind....






der Wind...


----------



## bike 20 (15. Februar 2009)

...das himmliche kind


----------



## locdog (16. Februar 2009)

helmans neue maschiene http://vincenthermance.blogspot.com/2009/02/sorry-for-being-pretentious.html

wiegt ANGABLICH 8,4 kilo, was ich stark bezweifle, nach kurzem geplause mit pisanka, hat er gleich was drunter im blog geschrieben 

und hier ist sein koxx hobel mit 9,4 kilo angegeben.

...habs doch lieber schwereren Rahmen mit leichten teilen als anders herum


----------



## TRAILER (16. Februar 2009)

boaey!! im psychohardcore skater look


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40622"]http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40622[/ame]









> Koxx Silver Sky - 8.76kg    -> schwer!!!
> 
> Geo: 995mm wheelbase, +80mm BB, 350mm chainstay, 590mm 'reach'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (17. Februar 2009)

gay!


----------



## locdog (17. Februar 2009)

pedziowaty! (wie oben )


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Februar 2009)

hammergeile ausfallenden... der bremssattel sieht dadrin richtig geil aus!!!


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Februar 2009)

ich denke der spaß soll 8kg wiegen?!!!
und das full hs-33 7,8kg?!!!


----------



## hooliemoolie (17. Februar 2009)

boar dachte ja das XTP is unschalgbar aber das ...is porno ...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Februar 2009)

!!Schwere Felgen sind dran!!. und alter vorbau und lenker, die pedalen die dran sind wiegen auch einiges mehr. schätze ick


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Februar 2009)

finds geil!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2009)

Als Werbegeschenk durchaus akzeptabel.


----------



## bike 20 (17. Februar 2009)

kann mir mal kurz jemand den unterschied zwischen koxx xtp und koxx xtp 2 erklären?
Mitja du als koxx schranzer müsstest das doch am besten wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Februar 2009)

Koxx Sky Rahmen -> 1336g (20")


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> kann mir mal kurz jemand den unterschied zwischen koxx xtp und koxx xtp 2 erklären?
> Mitja du als koxx schranzer müsstest das doch am besten wissen.



nicht Koxx- sondern ALLES Schranzer ^^  ich krieg alle Teile irgendwie kaputt.
und dabei sind Dropgaps für mich nen fremdwort. 
Gabel ist mir neulich Gerissen kommt vom ganzen eingehänge.
Mein Tretlager beim Koxx ist nach 1 1/2 monaten weggerissen, Scheissteil!!!!!

Achja, das mit Xtp und Xtp2
ich denke das ist jeweils ne anderre baureihe Xtp2 war halt aktueller.
genauso wie Hydroxx und Hydroxx 2


----------



## TRAILER (18. Februar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> !!Schwere Felgen sind dran!!. und alter vorbau und lenker, die pedalen die dran sind wiegen auch einiges mehr. schätze ick



durchaus clever so kaufen sich die leute wieder massig tuning parts zum orginal bike.


----------



## tha_joe (18. Februar 2009)

Klar tun sie das. Und solange noch Nachfrage besteht, werden weiterhin sauteure Leichtbauräder verkauft, die einem unterm Allerwertesten wegbrechen. Das ist eben der Markt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Februar 2009)

nur am meckern. echt schlimm hier in deutschland. ich höre nur gejammer. habe letzt mit einem kumpel gesprochen. er beschwerte sich über die teuren spritpreise, als wir an einer tanke vorbeifuhren, welche den liter super für 115ct verkaufte. ich sagte nur er solle froh sein das es nciht wie im sommer ist, wo wir fast bei 160ct waren.
sollten wir nicht positiv denken und über die momentane situation glücklich sein?
ich finde es toll wie es sich momentan entwickelt. es gibt immer mehr auswahl an teilen und bikes. leicht schwer gut schlecht teuer billig alles. das nicht alles gold is was glänzt is klar. ich freue mich aba echt darüber. ich erinnere mich an zeiten, in denen es so gut wie keine auswahl gab. jetzt gibt es diese. es gibt immer mehr fahrer. wettkämpfe werden auch für citytrialer (z.B.) intressant gemacht (hessencup).
es gibt neue techniken oder die techniken werden immer weitere verbessert. ich persönlich werde seltener dumm angemacht wie früher. wir sind auf einem guten weg, es geht bergauf mit dem sport. also nicht meckern, sondern freuen. sollte etwas nicht nach eurer zufriedenheit sien, müsst ihr es ja nicht mehr kaufen.

Gruß Max


----------



## tha_joe (18. Februar 2009)

Ich meckere ja nicht, ich zweige mich nur als Betriebswirt erstaunt darüber, dass solche Teile nachgefragt werden...
Natürlich hast du recht, und es ist schön für so einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Markt so eine breite Produktpalette zu haben. 
Ich wundere mich nur, das ist alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Februar 2009)

ging nicht speziell um dich. es gibt aber einige spezis hier, die völlig egal, was es neues gibt oder so, gleich am meckern sind, ganz nach dem motto was de bauer net kennt, frisst er net.
aba das is schon immer so, und die können auch nix dafür, liegt tief verankert in der deutschen mentalität.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Februar 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> nur am meckern. echt schlimm hier in deutschland. ich höre nur gejammer. habe letzt mit einem kumpel gesprochen. er beschwerte sich über die teuren spritpreise, als wir an einer tanke vorbeifuhren, welche den liter super für 115ct verkaufte. ich sagte nur er solle froh sein das es nciht wie im sommer ist, wo wir fast bei 160ct waren.
> sollten wir nicht positiv denken und über die momentane situation glücklich sein?
> ich finde es toll wie es sich momentan entwickelt. es gibt immer mehr auswahl an teilen und bikes. leicht schwer gut schlecht teuer billig alles. das nicht alles gold is was glänzt is klar. ich freue mich aba echt darüber. ich erinnere mich an zeiten, in denen es so gut wie keine auswahl gab. jetzt gibt es diese. es gibt immer mehr fahrer. wettkämpfe werden auch für citytrialer (z.B.) intressant gemacht (hessencup).
> es gibt neue techniken oder die techniken werden immer weitere verbessert. ich persönlich werde seltener dumm angemacht wie früher. wir sind auf einem guten weg, es geht bergauf mit dem sport. also nicht meckern, sondern freuen. sollte etwas nicht nach eurer zufriedenheit sien, müsst ihr es ja nicht mehr kaufen.
> ...



Das haste schön gesagt, Guter Mann!


----------



## TRAILER (18. Februar 2009)

es gibt auch sowas wie eine aussiedler mentalität.
deutsche in spanien usw. 

gestern kam ein bericht übber den tüv in der turkei als ich das gesehen habe fand ich unsere mentalität doch sehr viel besser.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (18. Februar 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> nur am meckern. echt schlimm hier in deutschland. ich höre nur gejammer. habe letzt mit einem kumpel gesprochen. er beschwerte sich über die teuren spritpreise, als wir an einer tanke vorbeifuhren, welche den liter super für 115ct verkaufte. ich sagte nur er solle froh sein das es nciht wie im sommer ist, wo wir fast bei 160ct waren.
> sollten wir nicht positiv denken und über die momentane situation glücklich sein?
> ich finde es toll wie es sich momentan entwickelt. es gibt immer mehr auswahl an teilen und bikes. leicht schwer gut schlecht teuer billig alles. das nicht alles gold is was glänzt is klar. ich freue mich aba echt darüber. ich erinnere mich an zeiten, in denen es so gut wie keine auswahl gab. jetzt gibt es diese. es gibt immer mehr fahrer. wettkämpfe werden auch für citytrialer (z.B.) intressant gemacht (hessencup).
> es gibt neue techniken oder die techniken werden immer weitere verbessert. ich persönlich werde seltener dumm angemacht wie früher. wir sind auf einem guten weg, es geht bergauf mit dem sport. also nicht meckern, sondern freuen. sollte etwas nicht nach eurer zufriedenheit sien, müsst ihr es ja nicht mehr kaufen.
> ...



find ich super den Text,es gibt für jeden Geldbeutel im Moment was zu kaufen.Ob das Material immer das Beste ist sei dahingestellt,wichtig ist jedoch das Hersteller einen Markt sehen,sonst würde es nicht soviele geben.
Gruss Peter


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. Februar 2009)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Koxx Sky Rahmen -> 1336(7)g (20")



koxx ist halt leet


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Februar 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> es gibt auch sowas wie eine aussiedler mentalität.
> deutsche in spanien usw.
> 
> gestern kam ein bericht übber den tüv in der turkei als ich das gesehen habe fand ich unsere mentalität doch sehr viel besser.



ich fühl mich so angesprochen *g*


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2009)

*So Leute das lange Warten hat ein Ende! Die langersehnten ATOMZ Premier Modelle sind bei Trialers Home eingetroffen.
Das geile ist das es beim Kauf eines Premier Models ein Paar Wellgo Magnesium Pedale in weiß gratis dazu gibt! (Angebot bis zum 31.03.2009)
Mehr Infos gibt es unter www.trialers-home.net*

Hier schon mal einige Detail Bilder der Bikes 

















Die Bikes sind mal ne Kampfansage an die überteuerten und teilweise billig verarbeiteten Bikes (in der Preisklasse) anderer Hersteller würde ich sagen. Vorallem sehn sie von der Quali sehr hochwertig aus und man findet sogar CNC-Teile am Rahmen. Ziemlich geil wie ich finde


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

ich find das einfach nur genial


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Februar 2009)

Mein erster Gedanke beim zweiten Bild war _Baumarkt-Kindermountainbike_?.
Aber doch, recht chic.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke beim zweiten Bild war _Baumarkt-Kindermountainbike_?.
> Aber doch, recht chic.



Ist ja auch ein Bike fÃ¼r Kinder unter 11 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (18. Februar 2009)

********... dieses schwarze atomz ist hammer... zu so einem Preis


----------



## TRAILER (19. Februar 2009)

ich finde die gesamt optik vom schwarzen auch ok. aber sonst alles total fehl am platz. sieht auch nicht gerade steif aus.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Februar 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> aber sonst alles total fehl am platz.



Na da hast du mit den Rädern ja was gemeinsam.


----------



## JP Trialer (19. Februar 2009)

Hätt ich gerade 200 Euro mehr uf de hohe kante würd ichs mir Glatt als 2. Rad holen.

Das Große schwarze gefällt mir echt gut !


auf Trialers-Home in der Artikelbeschreibng vom orangenen 20" steht gewicht 8,3...

ich schätze mal das ist en Tippfehler xD

oder ?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Februar 2009)

nö. is halt auf supi leicht gemacht. is ja auchn kinder rad. 11 jährige müssen das ja auch hochbekommen


----------



## TRAILER (19. Februar 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Na da hast du mit den Rädern ja was gemeinsam.



ja ne geile optik du kleiner troll.


----------



## siede. (19. Februar 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Na da hast du mit den Rädern ja was gemeinsam.


----------



## TRAILER (19. Februar 2009)

muss der kleine mitläufer auch noch sein smiley reindrücken.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Februar 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> muss der kleine mitläufer auch noch sein smiley reindrücken.



Mitläufer xD 
mach ruhig weiter so, ziemlich witzig wenn ich das hier immer so lese :'D
und was bin ich ??
also du bist für mich ne lästige Fliege du über einem dampfenden Haufen ******* ihre Bahn fliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2009)

Und was mischst Du dich da auch noch ein? Ohne Grund so eine ÃuÃerung ist Panne.


----------



## hopmonkey (19. Februar 2009)

n 20"er mit schaltauge und kettenspanner sieht aber eher nach de-evolution aus...


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und was mischst Du dich da auch noch ein? Ohne Grund so eine ÃuÃerung ist Panne.




man und was mischt du dich da noch ein?

nur noch pissige leute hier in dem forum. man ich sehne mich back to the roots nach aramis und solchen leuten. das war wenigtens noch lustig!


----------



## siede. (19. Februar 2009)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> man und was mischt du dich da noch ein?
> 
> nur noch pissige leute hier in dem forum. man ich sehne mich back to the roots nach aramis und solchen leuten. das war wenigtens noch lustig!



ganz erlich? ich finds grad auch recht lustig  Naja, kann nicht mehr lange dauern, dann ist besseres Wetter und die Leute sind nicht mehr so zickig 

also: Dont feed the troll!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2009)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> man und was mischt du dich da noch ein?
> 
> nur noch pissige leute hier in dem forum. man ich sehne mich back to the roots nach aramis und solchen leuten. das war wenigtens noch lustig!



Sauber! 
Schade, ich bin es eben nicht gewÃ¶hnt, dass man sich ohne trifftigen Grund Ã¶ffentlich mit zum Teil Ã¼blen Beleidigungen wie "hundesohn" etc. anmacht oder jeder sehr spitze Anspielungen macht.

Lustig ist anders, und das ist es nicht.

Du findest das gut? Super Erziehung musst Du genossen haben.

Ich finde das peinlich, und da sowas in jedem dritten Thread hier abgeht habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine allzugroÃe Lust mehr auf den Kindergarten.

Ich bin wohl der einzige hier in dem Laden, der noch fahren geht und sich so abreagiert.

Ich guck mir diesen Bockmist jetzt nurnoch an.


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Februar 2009)

@ Zoo-Control: Deiner Meinung, kann ich mich echt nur anschließen. Ich überfliege mittlerweile nur noch einzelene Threads. Schaue was mich interessiert und spare mir jeglichen kommentar.

Ist hier ja mittlerweile eh so, dass man schreiben kann was man will, man bekommt eh nur übers Maul gefahren. Die früher so kleine, freundschaftliche Trialgemeinde zerfleischt sich immer mehr. Schade drum, aber wenn es so sein soll...

Eventuell habe ich im Vergleich zu vielen anderen hier eine zu gute Erziehung genossen. Mir wurde beigebracht mich wie ein normaler Mensch zu unterhalten und auch so zu schreiben. Ich brauche dazu keine Kraftausdrücke und muss nicht ständig jemanden runter machen. 

Macht weiter so! Ich kann mittlerweile die Leute verstehen, welche sich von diesem Forum abgewand haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2009)

war schon immer so früher wie heute. im forum sind alle ganz große checker und in echt meist kleine würstchen, die den mund nicht aufbekommen. lustige sache. erinnert mehr an ein aggro berlin vs. bushido forum hier. ;-)
prost helau und allaaf.


----------



## erwinosius (20. Februar 2009)

> Ich bin wohl der einzige hier in dem Laden, der noch fahren geht und sich so abreagiert.
> 
> Ich guck mir diesen Bockmist jetzt nurnoch an.



Ich glaube es gibt genug die sich durch Fahren abreagieren. Nur merkt das keiner weil die alle die alle eher mal nen Beitrag weniger machen.
gruß
erwin


----------



## bike 20 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich überlege mir, seit ich in dem Forum bin jeden Kommentar den ich poste, und schreib nicht einfach drauf los, nur das ich etwas schreibe. Im Motorradtrialforum ist es ganz schlimm, es kommen 3 ordentliche Kommentare zu einem Thema und ab dann nur noch sinnloses geschreibe. Dieses Forum ist nicht mehr weit entfernt davon, also reißt euch zusammen und überlegt was ihr schreibt.


----------



## bike-show.de (20. Februar 2009)

Postet einfach den vollen Namen der Person, die sich gerade daneben benimmt. Dann findet es z.B. yasni.de und der Troll kann sich bei keiner Personalabteilung mehr blicken lassen (ja, die googlen nach Bewerbern).

Sowas wäre auch toll:
http://xkcd.com/481/


----------



## ecols (20. Februar 2009)

Back to Topic meine Herren! sonst fühl ich mich gezwungen den ein oder anderen einmal zu beurlauben!


----------



## bike-show.de (20. Februar 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Back to Topic meine Herren! sonst fühl ich mich gezwungen den ein oder anderen einmal zu beurlauben!



Übersetzung: 
Leute nerven ist erlaubt.
Von Nervern genervt sein aber nicht...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Februar 2009)

Liebe Leute, sich gegenseitig ans Bein pissen ist nicht *Nu Stuff*, das gibts ja jedes Jahr im Winter als wiederholte Auflage.... 

Also raus hier und ab in den Kochikoch Thread (oder sucht euch den extra Streit Thread raus, der irgendwo in der Versenkung schlummert)


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Beim Jan gibts neue Naben. Scheinen diesmal auch etwas günstiger zu sein.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Februar 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon? 

http://www.boutivelo.com/index.php?page=details&cat=220180&prd=PROTECTION_DE_DISQUE_ZEFAL







Hab noch was. 160mm- 78 gr.


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Februar 2009)

Der Bremsscheibenschutz nützt uns Trialern denke ich nicht viel. Weil der wird nur gegen Schmutz, Wasser und Steinschlag schützen. Wenn man da draufknallt wirds die Scheibe trotzdem verformen.

Die Bremsscheibe sieht schon extrems filigran aus. Besonders die Stege hin zur 6-Punkt-Befestigung ist schon echt heftig. Ich glaub ich könnte der nicht so wirklich trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (25. Februar 2009)

von beiden gar nix scheibe ist nun wirklich zu dünn und der scheiben schutz bring nur was wenn man durchn wald jagt und äste oder so gegen die scheibe kommen. denke nicht das die dinger halten.

gruß marcel


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Februar 2009)

für maximal 165mm scheiben... nicht ausreichend! und halt echt nur unnötiges gewicht. bringt leider echt nix.

und die scheibe ist total raus!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Februar 2009)

Die Scheibe ist echt 
Halte ich schon sehr gewagt so eine Scheibe guten gewissens  zu produzieren und zu verkaufen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Februar 2009)

spinn ich?

Preise ??????????

(ich hab mal 4 scheiben bestellt zum ausprobieren  )


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Februar 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> spinn ich?
> 
> Preise ??????????
> 
> (ich hab mal 4 scheiben bestellt zum ausprobieren  )



also mein französisch ist schon sehr eingerostet. weist du denn was versand kostet?


----------



## alien1976 (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin mal gespannt auf deine Testergebnisse. Ich sehe die Bünnen Steg bezüglich des eigentlichen Nutzens der Scheibe zum Bremsen schon al ausreichend. sehr haltbar bei unüblichen Einflüssen (Aufsezter Seitenschlag etc. ) wird sie net sein. Aber wer snooth fährt. Passt scho.

Dennoch bitte sobald als möglich mal die Eindrücke und Testergebnisse posten. Denn für 12,90 ist es ja der Hammer.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Februar 2009)

der versand kostet irgentwie 15â¬ hierher.
Nach deutschland mÃ¼sste das gleiche sein..

Ich muss dazusagen das ich mir, noch nie, eine scheibe verbogen hab. und erst einmal in 7 jahren aufgesetzt hab. obwohls meine sidehop seite ist.


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Februar 2009)

der Roll-Bunny Tod von Koxx... CS: 375

White Sky

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=570633#post570633

Gewicht: 8,2kg anstatt einmal geplanten 7,8kg (wobei die 8,2kg, wie bei Tarty genannt, ohne Pedale 7,75 sind)


das ganze ohne Unterbodenschutz... 2 Löcher für die Schrauben hats an der Kettenstrebe - am Unterrohr nichts


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. Februar 2009)

das sind  keine löcher für die schrauben, hatte ich an meinem czar auch diese zwei löcher da, dat ding wird mit
 rockring gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Februar 2009)

Sorry aber das Teil ist konstruktiver Dünnschiss!


----------



## bike 20 (26. Februar 2009)

mag sein, aber ein optischer leckerbissen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Februar 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> mag sein, aber ein optischer leckerbissen.



Was nützt mir die geile Optik wenn das Teil in nem Monat zer****t ist ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Februar 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Sorry aber das Teil ist konstruktiver Dünnschiss!



Woraus schließt Du das?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Februar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Woraus schließt Du das?



Bei den unteren Kettenstreben ist das Rohr direkt mit dem Tretlager verbunden also festgeschweißt, quasi wie bei Monty. Dort unten gehört ein CNC- Teil hin was die Sache steifer macht und die Käfte beim Antreten besser aufnehmen kann vorallem wenn das Teil mit RR gefahren werden soll. Außerdem ist dieser Aufsetzschutz/Kettenschutz an der Strebe mit einer Schweißnaht am Rohr befestigt und dieser dicke Teil in Verbindung mit dem dünnen Koxxrohr ist einfach ein zu harter Übergang. Ich könnte wetten das das an dieser Stelle reist, weil mein altes Hoffmann genauso ausgesehn hat und an dieser Stelle beim Antritt im Rohr einfach durchgebrochen ist.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Februar 2009)

*Die Macht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (26. Februar 2009)

das gewicht ist natürlich der hammer... aber reicht das vielleicht für die Anzahlung:





???


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. Februar 2009)

sie ist wunderschön


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Februar 2009)

find ich nicht teuer, wenn ich die im Doppelpack bekomme...


----------



## jan_hl (27. Februar 2009)

evtl. ne alternative zu den wellgo mg1?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32831

leider ein bisschen teuer...

edit: gibt's erst anfang april zu kaufen


----------



## alien1976 (27. Februar 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Bei den *unteren Kettenstreben* ist das Rohr direkt mit dem Tretlager verbunden also festgeschweißt, quasi wie bei Monty. Dort unten gehört ein CNC- Teil hin was die Sache steifer macht und die Käfte beim Antreten besser aufnehmen kann vorallem wenn das Teil mit RR gefahren werden soll. Außerdem ist dieser Aufsetzschutz/Kettenschutz an der Strebe mit einer Schweißnaht am Rohr befestigt und dieser dicke Teil in Verbindung mit dem dünnen Koxxrohr ist einfach ein zu harter Übergang. Ich könnte wetten das das an dieser Stelle reist, weil mein altes Hoffmann genauso ausgesehn hat und an dieser Stelle beim Antritt im Rohr einfach durchgebrochen ist.



ES gibt nur die einen Kettenstreben und die sind unten das andere sind die "Sattelstreben"


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Februar 2009)

wobei man bei dem ding nicht mehr von sattelstreben reden kann. das sind schon eher zwei kettenstreben..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Februar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wobei man bei dem ding nicht mehr von sattelstreben reden kann. das sind schon eher zwei kettenstreben..



So sieht es aus. Wo kein Sattel ist sind auch keine Sattelstreben


----------



## locdog (27. Februar 2009)

aber Sattelrohrstreben konnte man die schon nenen


----------



## TRAILER (27. Februar 2009)

ob es die strebe interessiert ob da kein sattel ist?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. März 2009)

am 26.02 bestellt, heute angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (2. März 2009)

Du wirst bestimmt nur mit der Ashima scheibe Spass haben der Rest ich denk ich mal schrott.


----------



## quantoxx1040 (2. März 2009)

Von den Alligator bin ich auch ned überzeugt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. März 2009)

Bilder auf der Waage sind jetzt aber Pflicht! Haste die aus dem Frankreich Shop? 
Bin auch am Überlegen demnächst zuordern


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. März 2009)

ja hab ich ausm frankreich shop.
Ich hab jetzt mal die mittlere alligator montiert. wiegt 98gr in 180mm.
ein wenig hab ich sie schon eingefahren, zieht erstaunlich schnell recht gut..muss aber noch nen bissl.

*Gewichte (180mm):*
Ashima - 112gr
alligator blümchen - 104gr
alligator stern - 98gr
Windcutter - 108gr


----------



## mr.mütze (2. März 2009)

oh haste mal alle da wa


----------



## la bourde (2. März 2009)

Der neue Atomz Quark 26":






















Und noch einer Lenker, UN Elitis TR:


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. März 2009)

Lenker sieht nett aus, aber etwas schlechte Werbung, wenn man die Strippen sieht woran der Lenker hÃ¤ngt


----------



## Trialside (2. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> aber etwas schlechte Werbung, wenn man die Strippen sieht woran der Lenker hÃ¤ngt



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade 

auf den ersten Blick sieht der Lenker aus wie der TryAll Rage


----------



## kingpin18 (2. März 2009)

Geile teile ich nehm beider gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (3. März 2009)

wofür isn diese komische rolle da an der hs33 und das gewinde oben am rohr dazu??
:edit ok ist vill für son stuhl artiges dingens


----------



## Sebastian G (3. März 2009)

http://koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=news&id=HDDB49abf79c40e2d

Ob Disk hinten Sinn macht?


----------



## Eisbein (4. März 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> wofür isn diese komische rolle da an der hs33 und das gewinde oben am rohr dazu??
> :edit ok ist vill für son stuhl artiges dingens



die alten rahmen hatten dort ne aluplatte.

da doch immer mehr wettkampffahrer mit atomz unterwegs sind, hat man das ding vermutlich aus gewichtsgründen gegen dieses abnehmbare plastik teil ersetzt. 

Wobei ich diese aluplatte so schön fand, dazu noch die perfekte weisse lackierung.


----------



## alien1976 (5. März 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> wofür isn diese komische rolle da an der hs33 und das gewinde oben am rohr dazu??
> :edit ok ist vill für son stuhl artiges dingens


 Alsio meiner Meinung nach ist das als Führung für die Hydraulikleitung gedacht. Quasi das die dort ein wenig halt hat und nicht rumschlackert.


----------



## konrad (5. März 2009)

Neon Bow teile bei Jan:










sehr spacig


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2009)

http://atomz.canalblog.com/archives/le_team/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. März 2009)

@Konrad 20 Mark in die Wortspielkasse

hat mal jemand die Geodaten zum Atom 26"?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://atomz.canalblog.com/archives/le_team/index.html



Jetzt fährt der Hannes endlich mal ein richtiges Bike und nicht mehr diesen zusammengebrutzelten haufen Schei$$e, der sich nach paar Monaten schon in seine Einzelteile auflöst


----------



## JP Trialer (5. März 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jetzt fährt der Hannes endlich mal ein richtiges Bike und nicht mehr diesen zusammengebrutzelten haufen Schei$$e, der sich nach paar Monaten schon in seine Einzelteile auflöst



`Hey nichts gegen monty kamel klar?!!


----------



## la bourde (5. März 2009)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> @Konrad 20 Mark in die Wortspielkasse
> 
> hat mal jemand die Geodaten zum Atom 26"?



Short : 1075, 380, + 40, 72 Â°
Medium : 1085, 380, + 45, 72Â°
Long : 1095, 380, + 50, 72Â°

Gewicht des Rahmens: 1.7kg
Gewicht zwischen 9.5 und 9.7 komplett (mit Pedalen)
Preis: weniger als 2000â¬. Idealerweise 1890â¬.




			
				alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner Meinung nach ist das als FÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r die Hydraulikleitung gedacht


Richtig !



			
				Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> da doch immer mehr wettkampffahrer mit atomz unterwegs sind, hat man das ding vermutlich aus gewichtsgrÃ¼nden gegen dieses abnehmbare plastik teil ersetzt.


Plastik ?
Carbon bitte !






Giacomo auf einem Prototyp:
http://www.frankymage.org/index.php/2009-giacomo-presentation


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. März 2009)

das Teil ist einfach nur ein Traum, die Geo, das Gewicht, wahnsinn


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. März 2009)

Neues Trettlager, Neue Firma (?)

Das Gewicht ist das Beste! 455 gramm


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. März 2009)

dafÃ¼r auch nur 40â¬


----------



## MisterLimelight (9. März 2009)

für den aufmerksamen Forumsleser kein Nu Stuff, aber wenn ihr beim Jan was bestellt könnt ihr euch meine neue DVD Little Limelight 2 mit in den Warenkorb legen 

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_70.html#item_1426


----------



## Monty98 (11. März 2009)

das sind die Because-Rahmen die beim Jan in der Vorschau stehen






1,6kg mehr weiß ich nicht


----------



## gatto1410 (11. März 2009)

..da bleib ich lieber bei *ICKE84-productions*..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (11. März 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> das sind die Because-Rahmen die beim Jan in der Vorschau stehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhh, der gefält mir aber. wird sich nicht so günstig werden richtig?

@gatto


----------



## duro e (11. März 2009)

der rahmen sieht dem neon sehr sehr änlich .... bis auf nen paar details halt .


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. März 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> der rahmen sieht dem neon sehr sehr änlich .... bis auf nen paar details halt .



Das war auch das erste was mir aufgefallen ist.


----------



## TRAILER (11. März 2009)

sehen sich nicht alle rahmen irgendwie ähnlich.

ist doch wie in der autoindustrie. lampe b mit grill x aus dem modelbauklaukasten und fertig ist was neues.


----------



## JP Trialer (11. März 2009)

da gibts ja nichtmehr viel zu sagen.


----------



## dane08 (11. März 2009)

das lila mit sternchen ist echt hart an der grenze


----------



## TRAILER (11. März 2009)

kann man die felgen nicht mir schwarz gisesseen oder pressen oder machen.
sieht doch kacke aus wenn das teil geflext ist.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. März 2009)

Das Purple Sky ist .....
Ich glaub ich brauch ein paar Spray Dosen


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2009)

ich glaub ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben, für schwuchteln und mädchen gebaut!

Aber hey an anderer stelle meckern wir wieder rum weil es nur noch einheits silberne rahmen gibt.
Das blöde an den koxx rahmen ist jedoch das man sich mit der farbe auch auf die geometrie festlegt, afaik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben, für schwuchteln und mädchen gebaut!...



Pff 
Bin nichts von Beidem.


----------



## siede. (11. März 2009)

Das purple Sky ist eigentlich klasse... ich stell mir es gerade vor, mit gelben Komponenten (Felgen, Rockring, Leitungen,....)... hätte was und wäre alles andere als schwul oder mädchenhaft.


----------



## BastiTrial (11. März 2009)

sehen beide ganz gut aus! wobei mir das schwarze ein bisschen besser gefällt!


> ich glaub ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben, für schwuchteln und mädchen gebaut!


Falsch, nur wer Mann genug ist, kann das Bike fahn!
mfg


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2009)




----------



## DirtMTB (11. März 2009)

Also mal im ernst .. das lillla ist ja wohl richtig tuffig. geht garnicht .. meiner meinung nach

ok ich bin auch einer aus der langweilig - silber - rot - fraktion


----------



## TRAILER (12. März 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> das lila mit sternchen ist echt hart an der grenze



sieht aber heutzutage besser aus als das neon xtp1. 
jaja der rahmen wurde für die zukunft gebaut.
für die meinung von morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (12. März 2009)

lila an sich ist nicht schlecht. kommt halt auch auf den Farbton an aber die sternchen machen alles zur.....schwuchtelmassig.

Ist euch auch eingefallen, das AUCH die 26" neue HR felgen haben, also mitner mittelkammer und runden lochern? hielten die hOle nicht ?


----------



## duro e (12. März 2009)

ich find die koxx beide recht cool und nein ich bin nicht schwuchtel oder mädechenhaft . aber ich wäre immer mit nem schlechten gefühl bei solchen koxx sky teilen unterwegs . ich hätte immer das gefühl pass auf was du machst , der rahmen kann brechen .


----------



## luckygambler (13. März 2009)

ich glaube evil knievel wäre das purple damals gern gefahren^^


----------



## Icke84 (13. März 2009)

neues Zeug bei Tartybikes

nur 290g!


----------



## alien1976 (13. März 2009)

Die Pedale sind heiss. Kosta Quanta????


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2009)

der rahmen


----------



## Icke84 (13. März 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind heiss. Kosta Quanta????



die pedale = 74euro

der rahmen = 286euro

vielleicht werden die pedale noch günstiger, ma sehn. kommen erst im april raus. aber der preis vom rahmen is ja in ordnung.


----------



## siede. (13. März 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> die pedale = 74euro
> 
> der rahmen = 286euro
> 
> vielleicht werden die pedale noch günstiger, ma sehn. kommen erst im april raus. aber der preis vom rahmen is ja in ordnung.


... rahmen wiegt 1,822Kg und ich hab mich ins "hinterteil" verliebt


----------



## 221pr`v (13. März 2009)

das Lila Koxx is doch hübsch...und mit gelben oder neon grünen parts sieht das bestimmt super heiß aus


----------



## curry4king (13. März 2009)

booar der atomz mega geil und die pedale megggaaa



teuer....

geil geil der preis vom atomz is ja fett glaubei ch werde bestimmt auchma einen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (13. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ... rahmen wiegt 1,822Kg und ich hab mich ins "hinterteil" verliebt



ist das nen rundes cnc teil oder wie geht das?


----------



## erwinosius (13. März 2009)

hmm vielleicht Hydroforming? oder schweißen und schleifen? oder CNC? Sieht man schlecht is ja überlackiert


----------



## TRAILER (13. März 2009)

hydroforming? glaub ich nicht wie soll denn das gehen.


----------



## TRAILER (13. März 2009)

also die schweissnähte sieht man noch wenns nicht zur stabilität beiträgt ist es billig gemacht. peace


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2009)

hatten wir doch schon an hannes' rad gesehen. ich denke da wird auf die rohre einfach ne platte ganz sauber draufgeschweisst.


----------



## locdog (13. März 2009)

jepp, man sieht auch ein bissel die schweisnahte an der "sattelstrebe" (ja, ich weis schon ) und oberrohr.


----------



## florianwagner (15. März 2009)

hab neue bremsscheiben bei ebay entdeckt...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremsscheibe-All...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.de/ALLIGATOR-Starli...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. März 2009)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hab neue bremsscheiben bei ebay entdeckt...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremsscheibe-All...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALLIGATOR-Starli...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



dann kuck mal in Post 5579 *g*
da kosten die übrigens nur 12.90 oder so...


----------



## Icke84 (18. März 2009)

24" street trial bike von yaabaa

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41234


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (18. März 2009)

mich interessiert der Preis (Rahmen)  Wenn der Stimmt mache ich jetzt schon meinen Wunschzettel für Weihnachten fertig


----------



## TRAILER (18. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> mich interessiert der Preis (Rahmen)  Wenn der Stimmt mache ich jetzt schon meinen Wunschzettel für Weihnachten fertig



du bekommst doch eh nur eine rute.


----------



## bike 20 (18. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> mich interessiert der Preis (Rahmen)  Wenn der Stimmt mache ich jetzt schon meinen Wunschzettel für Weihnachten fertig


*hust*


----------



## siede. (18. März 2009)

warum versteh ich eure kommentare nicht?!


----------



## bike 20 (18. März 2009)

ich mein, das wollen wir ja beide wissen.


----------



## TRAILER (18. März 2009)

ich bin von der CIA und will dich nur verwirren. :cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (19. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> mich interessiert der Preis (Rahmen)  Wenn der Stimmt mache ich jetzt schon meinen Wunschzettel für Weihnachten fertig



275pfund = 292


----------



## siede. (19. März 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> 275pfund = 292


bin ma gespannt ob der Jan den irgendwann im Sortiment hat...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. März 2009)

Because Rahmen und ...

...Neon Halteschellen  33gramm

http://biketrial.de/


----------



## KermitB4 (23. März 2009)

Auf die Idee mit den Halteschellen, hätte ich eigentlich auch von selbst drauf kommen können. 

Die müssen ja garnicht geschlossen sein, wo die Schraube durchgeht


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. März 2009)

ja die Halteschellen sind echt toll  

die Kommen mir auch bald ins Haus


Edit: Kermit, ich wollte grad sagen, ich mach sie mir einfach selber 

als ob ich 32 mücken ausgeben würde


----------



## KermitB4 (23. März 2009)

Ich versuche meine Zoo noch leichter zu bekommen. Mal schauen was da geht.


----------



## erwinosius (24. März 2009)

da muss aber mehr weggemacht worden sein als nur die Löcher zu öffnen...Das gibt doch keine 13g....


----------



## locdog (25. März 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee mit den Halteschellen, hätte ich eigentlich auch von selbst drauf kommen können.
> 
> Die müssen ja garnicht geschlossen sein, wo die Schraube durchgeht




das wurde ich lieber lassen :|
habs bei den alten echo getahn. problem ist das am ende das man abschneiden will sockel sind. wen man die schellen vestrschraubt liegen die auf und versteifen das ganze, nach dem abschneiden ist bremmse etwas weicher geworden, trotzt trialtechbooster :|

ich hohle mir jetzt deswegen die echo TR schellen, super leicht, und sollen um einges steifer sein da flacher


----------



## kingpin18 (27. März 2009)




----------



## duro e (27. März 2009)

sieht sehr schön aus , aber haltbarkeit frag ich lieber nicht nach .
vorallem steuerkopf bereich gefällt mir gar nicht so . 
farbe und so ist aber alles top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (28. März 2009)

ach das sieht nur so aus.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. März 2009)

Steuerkopfbereich sieht ziemlich Haltbar aus finde ich, ich denke das ist einigermaßen stabil (für ein Koxx)


----------



## kingpin18 (28. März 2009)

Hier mal die restlichen Dosen.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. März 2009)

also die ausfallenden find ich sehr geil. besser geht denk ich nicht


----------



## *George* (28. März 2009)

*sabber*


----------



## gatto1410 (28. März 2009)

..gäääähnn..koxx halt..


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. März 2009)

am lustigsten finde ich, dass bei den Rädern Standard-Magura klötze drauf waren.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. März 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> am lustigsten finde ich, dass bei den Rädern Standard-Magura klötze drauf waren.


Das sind Ausstellungsräder. Ist doch Scheiß egal was da für Bremsbeläge drauf sind


----------



## TRAILER (30. März 2009)

nein das sind die neuen koxx black box. ahahahahha  der war nicht lustig oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. März 2009)

irgendwie sehen die schon so nach standart CC-MTB serien bikes aus......find ich doof.....wo ist die liebe???

:-D
Max


----------



## *George* (31. März 2009)

Auf die Details kommts an  Von "Standart" ist da nicht zu sprechen... Und dann noch das geile design!! Hammer!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2009)

Ich bin gerade durch Zufall auf Herrn Tunnicliffes Seite gelandet.

Sein neues Rad sieht sehr strange aus.. vor allem mit SL Felge hinten!? Rahmen wÃ¼rde mich auch mal sehr interessieren.
Link. Unten auf der Seite.
Und nach bb7 sieht mir das vorne auch nicht aus


----------



## AcaPulco (1. April 2009)

Me fail...


----------



## tha_joe (1. April 2009)

Schaut mal die Ausfallenden an, es ist ein schwarzes CZAR.


----------



## duro e (1. April 2009)

tunnis radl schaut edel aus , ist auf jeden fall nen czar rahmen , siehste an den ausfallenden und an der bauweise .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (1. April 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Me fail...



Ach komm, hätte auch ein Rockman sein können, dachte ich auf den ersten Blick auch, außer CZAR und Rockman fallen mir keine so flachen Rahmen ein.Ein echter Fail ist was anderes!


----------



## duro e (1. April 2009)

aber der rockman ist doch am steuerrohr ausgefräst meine ich , der czar ja nicht und übern tretlager ist der rockman leicht anders mit den gusstes wenn ich den richtig in erinnerung hab.


----------



## tha_joe (1. April 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> aber der rockman ist doch am steuerrohr ausgefräst meine ich , der czar ja nicht und übern tretlager ist der rockman leicht anders mit den gusstes wenn ich den richtig in erinnerung hab.



Ja, und?


----------



## kingpin18 (2. April 2009)

Jetzt auch beim Jan


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. April 2009)

Die Pedale sind wohl ein teurer Hauch von Nichts


----------



## Echo 06 (2. April 2009)

Oh ich konnte nicht widerstehen....Pedale bstellt..ein Glück noch einen Gutschein vom Jan gehabt....

bin sehr gespannt ob das Nichts halten wird....endlich die 9,5 kg Grenze...yeah

André...


----------



## konrad (3. April 2009)

Ich konnte auch nicht widerstehen...sie sehn einfach mal am besten aus,im vergleich zu den globigen wellgos oder den billigen VP's


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2009)

der freilauf soll angeblich 180 einrastpunkte haben. 
So ein schwachsinn. Im der praxis merkt man noch nicht mal den unterschied zw. der hope pro trials und der Chris king. 48 zu 72 klicks...
aber wo nun der sinn ist einen freilauf mit miniaturlagern und miniatursperrklinken zu bauen, nur um 180 einrastpunkte zuhaben?

Ists schon soweit, dass im Trial jetzt die firmen mit marketingfeautures versuchen die kunden zu locken?
Das ist wie bei den Kompakt Kameras. Niemand braucht dort mehr als 4MP und schon garnicht hohe empfindlichkeiten. 
Es wird aber eingebaut und die Details, die man durch Mehrauflösung vermuten könnte, werden durch die extreme Rauschunterdrückung rausgerechnet.
Ergo, das ganze zeug ist verarsche am Kunden und im Bezug auf die Bildqualität kontraproduktiv.

Das gleiche gilt meiner Meinung auch für den Freilauf. Keinen wirklichen Vorteil, aber durch kleinere Bauteile eine geminderte Lebensdauer und evtl. auch Wertigkeit des Produktes...


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. April 2009)

uhm, es ist ein prototyp und wird gerade getestet - wenn´s murks ist (so wie zB die erste Lieferung Black Sky) wird´s nicht in Serie gehen. Der Sound ist auf jeden Fall gewaltig von dem Teil.
Desweiteren muß man ihn ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. April 2009)

Eben, und reizen wÃ¼rde es mich sehr! 
Gerade gestern erst, bin ich am Rad von einem Freund den guten alten ACS gefahren und danach wieder mein Rad mit dem Monty mit 72 Einrastpunkten 

Ich bin verwÃ¶hnt, ich kann nichtmehr ohne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (3. April 2009)

ich halte es für blödsinn, dass man den unterschied in der rastenanzahl nicht spürt.. gerade wenn er derart deutlich ist..

die zunehmende miniaturisierung find ich auch nicht so verkehrt, wenn eine kleine sperrklinke von 9 oder 12 bricht, ist das lange nicht so tragisch wie bein nem acs..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. April 2009)

hoffen wir mal das der besser hält als der alte try-all......der is mir nach 2 moanten um die ohren geflogen......da is das ritzel einfach zwischen zwei zähnen aufgerissen.....hm......mein erster gekillter freilauf...


----------



## curry4king (4. April 2009)

bei mir wa es bisjetzt immer soo
je mehr einrastpunkte desto öfters hat er geknackt
da hat mein ACS in 2 Jahre nicht einmal geknackt und der Monty (MOE) tut es jetzte jede fahrt....


----------



## duro e (4. April 2009)

naja 180einrast punkte finde ich nicht so nötig , mein acs der reicht super mit den 36 einrastpunkten (wenn es so viele sind) wenn ich dann den monty fahre merke ich echt kaum nen unterschied , vielleicht ist es einfach so je mehr klinken , desto empfindlicher sind diese auch weil die halt kleiner gebaut sind , damit man diese alle hinein bekommt , deswegen knakkt der acs auch nie , und geht auch nicht kaputt zu mindest bei mir , da die klinken einfach massiver sind als so andere dünne teile .


----------



## Scr4t (4. April 2009)

Eno trial !!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. April 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> naja 180einrast punkte finde ich nicht so nÃ¶tig , mein acs der reicht super mit den 36 einrastpunkten (wenn es so viele sind) wenn ich dann den monty fahre merke ich echt kaum nen unterschied



Ich merke schon, wenn ich eine viertel Umdrehung weitertreten muss, um eine Klinke zu finden.


----------



## tha_joe (4. April 2009)

Also zwischen dem ACS und dem Monty liegen Welten! Der ACS ist meiner Meinung nach einfach billiger Mist. Ich finde schon die Umstellung von meinem zertretenen Tensile auf den Monty äußerst angenehm, der Monty fühlt sich wesentlich besser an, wenn man nen Gap oder Sidehop richtig schön zünden will...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. April 2009)

tensile.....über ein jahr gefahren ohne probleme.....noch nie einen kaputt bekommen, fahre schon seit jahre den tensile....geiles teil.....mir egal, wie viel der einrastet.....nicht teuer und gut......;-)


----------



## tha_joe (4. April 2009)

Ich hab auch große Stücke auf den Tensile gehalten, war immer sehr zufrieden. Aber jetzt kriegt Monty mal ne Chance...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. April 2009)

ich bin  auch überzeugt von Tensile... top , und das schnurrt das Baby


----------



## gatto1410 (4. April 2009)

..find des hier immer wieder lustig,wie sich manche mit irgendwelchen unsinnigen technikbegriffen behaupten zu versuchen..man man..fahrt einfach den **** den ihr habt und gut is..


----------



## TRAILER (5. April 2009)

ich fahr 20"king und die hat noch nie geklackt und wirde auch nie kaputt gehen.


----------



## trialisgeil (6. April 2009)

Rockman Slate




































http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41654
Das Eloxalblau is einfach geil!
...1,59kg und ne geile Geo hat das Teil auch.
Der Preis steht wohl noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2009)

das ist doch mal ein finish. Geo ist komisch. etwas hohes tretlager, aber nur meine meinung...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. April 2009)

alter, das Blaue ist ja mal traumhaft.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (6. April 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ein finish. Geo ist komisch. etwas hohes tretlager, aber nur meine meinung...



Dein BT is höher!
Naja ich denke mit ner niedrigeren Gabel ließe sich noch etwas kompensieren...


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2009)

mein BT hat auch +45 aber das bei 1112mm radstand  

bei 1080 wäre mir das vermutlich etwas zu hoch.


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (6. April 2009)

ein traum in blau


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. April 2009)

Da sage ich auch ich mal:


----------



## trialisgeil (6. April 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mein BT hat auch +45 aber das bei 1112mm radstand


Oh ich dachte es waren +50. Naja egal...


----------



## ringo667 (6. April 2009)

Sieht das Teil nicht schon ein bischen zu Edel aus für ein Trialbike?

Ich meine, da tut doch am Anfang jeder Kratzer doppelt weh...


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2009)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Oh ich dachte es waren +50. Naja egal...



abi stress ist ne gute entschuldigung, auch wenn ferien sind


----------



## gatto1410 (7. April 2009)

..sehr gelungen..


----------



## LBC (7. April 2009)

man Emerich damit bist du der King bei euch vor dem Stahl


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2009)

http://atomz.canalblog.com/albums/atomz_quark_26_/index.html 

9,3 kg mit disc und pedalen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. April 2009)

nette Felgen wie isn das hinterrad gespeicht? mit diesen  Löchern, sieht mir etwas komisch aus ??


----------



## curry4king (15. April 2009)

das ist ganz normal gespeicht halt nur versetzte nippel


----------



## konrad (20. April 2009)

die neuen Rockman rahmen jetzt beim jan:


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. April 2009)

oh mein gott wie geil, und das Gewicht ....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. April 2009)

was sagt die welt denn zu diesen bremsbacken ?

New XL CNC Backings! ???
http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/


----------



## jan_hl (20. April 2009)

"1st April' 09" sag ich dazu


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. April 2009)

son ding passt doch garnicht auf die Felge.... und dann gibts noch das datum...


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2009)

auch bisschen fetter preis.


----------



## jan_hl (21. April 2009)

neuer rahmen von DOB:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41963


WB - 1075mm
CS - 380mm
BB - +40mm
HA - 72*
Weight - 1630g/3.59lbs/1.63Kg
Rear wheel spacing - *135mm*
Material - *Aluminum*
Headset type - *Internal*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (23. April 2009)

Neue pedalen von Inspired, getestet und gefahren von Danny Mac:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10801


----------



## bike 20 (23. April 2009)

Website ist online http://www.becausebike.com


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Neue pedalen von Inspired, getestet und gefahren von Danny Mac:
> 
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10801



vermutlich wieder so ein überteuerter wellgonachbau...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. April 2009)

die pedalen finde ich persönlich nich gut, *******teuer und sind auch schwer....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. April 2009)

le futur Ozonys Curve 26:
sieht schick aus....;-)


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. April 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> le futur Ozonys Curve 26:
> sieht schick aus....;-)



aber nicht leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. April 2009)

überraschen lassen......


----------



## jan_hl (28. April 2009)

zwei neue freiläufe und ganz viele neue rahmen von echo:

http://www.echobike.com/index1.htm


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (28. April 2009)

s steht ma wieder n radwechsel an...
aber nich bei mir, da steht aber auch demnächst n neues 26"er vor der tür ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (28. April 2009)

das neue pure hat ne intressante geo (short).
aber vermutlich nicht mal im ansatz so haltbar wie das alte.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. April 2009)

hm...zoo lynx und piranha.......old school.....


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2009)

trialparts.lv verkauft nun die inspiered rahmen. 350â¬
Aber wohl nur blau und braun. 

mit versand ist dann der unterschied zu jan's preis dann nicht mehr groÃ. 20â¬ oder so


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Mai 2009)

Gewaltverbrecher entkommt knapp der Polizei

Frankfurt/Main (dpa) - Der Gewaltverbrecher Thomas Wolf ist in Niedersachsen knapp der Polizei entkommen. Sein Wagen hatte sich gestern in einem Waldstück bei Delmenhorst festgefahren, wie die Polizei heute mitteilte. Wolf ist nun vermutlich mit einem hochwertigen Fahrrad unterwegs, möglicherweise ohne Sattel. Im Auto fanden die Ermittler mehrere gestohlene Kennzeichen. Wolf wird mit internationalem Haftbefehl gesucht. Ende März hatte er eine Frau in Wiesbaden entführt und 1,8 Millionen Euro erpresst.


wer vermisst sein rad ohne sattel ?


----------



## curry4king (3. Mai 2009)

ich nehme mal an wenn es ein Trial wäre dann würde er freiwillig zufußgehen


----------



## jockie (4. Mai 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Gewaltverbrecher entkommt knapp der Polizei
> 
> wer vermisst sein rad ohne sattel ?



LOOOOL 


Das erinnert mich an dieses uralte Video von zwei (älteren) Engländern...dürfte sogar noch aus den 90ern sein. Verfolgungsjagden in 'ner englischen Stadt, Ninjas, Kampfszenen Mann gegen VR, Spielplätze usw. usf.
Kennt da jemand noch den Titel?


----------



## hooliemoolie (4. Mai 2009)

Biking Kings...mit 2 englängdern..zeigen die auch so en paar moves und erklären die da ..hab ich sogar noch in meiner sammlung ..hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (6. Mai 2009)

Poids: --kg
2 géométries:
-- / -- / -- / 71°
-- / -- / -- / 71.5°
Equippements:
TRIAL TECH ou VIZ
Options:
Frein avant:: HS33 ou LOUISE ou HOPE
Frein arrière:: HS33 ou HOPE


----------



## duro e (6. Mai 2009)

bahhh ist das hässlich , da bekommt man ja mega augenkrebs.


----------



## JP Trialer (6. Mai 2009)

seh ich anders


ich finds iwie geil


----------



## kamo-i (6. Mai 2009)

..."mega augenkrebs"   Den find ich gut.


----------



## bike 20 (6. Mai 2009)

Top, gefällt mir


----------



## erwinosius (6. Mai 2009)

ich finds auch gut


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. Mai 2009)

das tretlager sieht ******* geil hoch aus  jetz noch ne vernünftige lackierung und dann passts... aber den vorbau find ich gay...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Mai 2009)

gibts auch in groß......
bin mega gespannt drauf......hoffe es is bald da.....


----------



## tha_joe (6. Mai 2009)

Ohhh Damn, das sieht gut aus! Tät ich sofort fahren, die Linienführung gefällt mir super....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (6. Mai 2009)

bin nur ich das oder sieht das 20" länger aus als das 26"? 

Naja, in sachen Optik 26" Ui, 20" Pfui.


----------



## duro e (6. Mai 2009)

also da hält sich der augenkrebs in grenzen , nur der blaue ozonys aufkleber der muss nicht sein , schöne lackierung und weißes ozonys tribal das würd bocken.


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. Mai 2009)

wenn man schon bilder von neuen parts im netz präsentiert, sollte man das rad auch komplett aufbauen. Oder wenigstens gleichfarbige kurbeln plazieren. Meine Meinung.

Das 26" macht was her, das 20" erinnert mich an das corratec bow


----------



## bike-show.de (7. Mai 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> das 20" erinnert mich an das corratec bow



 Da musste ich auch dran denken. Hoffentlich ist die Geo besser als 1030mm Radstand, 425mm Kettenstreben, -20mm Tretlager oder so...


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> wenn man schon bilder von neuen parts im netz präsentiert, sollte man das rad auch komplett aufbauen. Oder wenigstens gleichfarbige kurbeln plazieren. Meine Meinung.



ach komm... wenigstens hat das 26" schon 2 kurbeln...


----------



## duro e (7. Mai 2009)

> ach komm... wenigstens hat das 26" schon 2 kurbeln...


aber selbst die sind nich in einer farbe lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Mai 2009)

jungs das is old school bruno style. der fährt versch. farbige kurbeln. bei den ersten koxx levelboss war die rechte kurbel schwarz und die linke rot.....
hier der beweiß brunos rad von 2001 




back to the roots. treter auf rockring und sidehop von beiden rädern.......bääääääm.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Mai 2009)

jockie schrieb:


> LOOOOL
> 
> 
> Das erinnert mich an dieses uralte Video von zwei (älteren) Engländern...dürfte sogar noch aus den 90ern sein. Verfolgungsjagden in 'ner englischen Stadt, Ninjas, Kampfszenen Mann gegen VR, Spielplätze usw. usf.
> Kennt da jemand noch den Titel?



"Trial Tricks und Coole Stunts": Das 70s-Police-Intro wurde von Martin Hayes und Martin Ashton gefahren.


----------



## Robin_Meier (12. Mai 2009)

ich hab eben was gefunden  ich weiß allerdings nicht obs wirklich neu is 

nen neuer Monty reifen mit 19x2.70 

http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=neumati+bt5t

scheint an der seitenwand extra verstärkt zu sein 
mfg Robin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Mai 2009)

ist ungefähr so 4 jahre jung...


----------



## Robin_Meier (12. Mai 2009)

erzähl keinen XD da stand das das neu is XD nja dann tuts mit leid


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremshebel-HOLZ-...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

für wahre gewichtsfetis


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Mai 2009)

http://gallery.me.com/kamikazerider
1075mm
380 
BB   40 
head 72

1630G


----------



## tha_joe (18. Mai 2009)

Erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr davon!


----------



## trialisgeil (18. Mai 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> http://gallery.me.com/kamikazerider
> 1075mm
> 380
> BB   40
> ...



Ich warte auch schon gespannt auf den neuen DOB (nowa). Ne Ahnung wann und wo der bei uns erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Mai 2009)

ich warte auch drauf...hab mir mal einen in reserve bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Mai 2009)

endlich. wir haben alle darauf gewartet.......schnell bestellen bevor alle weg sind.....


----------



## TRAILER (19. Mai 2009)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> ich hab eben was gefunden  ich weiß allerdings nicht obs wirklich neu is
> 
> nen neuer Monty reifen mit 19x2.70
> 
> ...



denn hab ich noch zuhaus.
hat gerade so durchs xtp1 gepasst.
wer will kann ihn mir gerne abkaufen. 
super für alle die grün fahren im schlamm und matsch.


----------



## trialisgeil (19. Mai 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> ich warte auch drauf...hab mir mal einen in reserve bestellt.



wo hastn vorbestellt?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. Mai 2009)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> wo hastn vorbestellt?



sagen wir...ich hab meine kleinen Meinzelmänchen *g*
wenn du einen brauchst schreib mir ne pm


----------



## Monty98 (23. Mai 2009)

92 Einrastpunkte
keramikbeschichtet
erhältlich in 3-4 Wochen


----------



## konrad (23. Mai 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> 92 Einrastpunkte
> keramikbeschichtet
> erhältlich in 3-4 Wochen



neues werkzeug?


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2009)

sieht bissl aus wie die verzahnung der shimano innenlager (also die alten 4-kant dinger)


----------



## Eisbein (23. Mai 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> 92 Einrastpunkte
> keramikbeschichtet
> erhältlich in 3-4 Wochen



kann leider nichts sehen...


----------



## trialisgeil (24. Mai 2009)

Der neue META Rahmen.




Vom Design her find ich ihn schon mal recht fett, hoffe vom Gewicht her wirds auch akzeptabel...

Hier noch in Aktion, aber mit blauem Lack und fulldisk:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=42662


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (24. Mai 2009)

Huch, [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*"TEAM BIKE der Firma DOB"*[/FONT]

nicht schlecht... 6,9 Kg und ne schicke Farbcombo hat es auch. 


















































_  i__st natürlich Ironisch von mir gemeint ..._


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2009)

das meta ist hübsch, auch wenns super flach ist.


----------



## franktrial (24. Mai 2009)

Das Dob wiegt niemals 6,9 Kg , also ich habe leichtere Teile dran und bin bei 8,5Kg , voll die Verarsche und der Preis auch!!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Mai 2009)

wers glaubt ist ein Vollidiot, unmöglich mit solchen Parts so ein Gewicht zu erlangen...

ob 6,9kg überhaupt möglich sind ?  ich glaube nicht..


----------



## duro e (24. Mai 2009)

vorallem fÃ¼rs vr Ã¼ber 300 euro ist viel zu viel . auch geil ist ja der preis vom vr laufrad ist mit dem mantel . unten schlÃ¤gt er den preis dennoch nochmals auf , so ein hinterhÃ¤ltiger ****** . das rad kann auch niemals so leicht sein . hÃ¤sslich ist es noch dazu .


> Laufrad: Try all Black mirror mit Geax Mantel kevlar 3D Ltd.--- 380 Euro


und hier 





> Bereifung vorne: grÃ¼n kevlar 3D Geax--- 24 Euro


  .
die grÃ¶Ãte lachnummer ist ja das hier 





> Kurbel: Try all isis mit FreilaufkÃ¶rper und Rockring ebf. Pedalen--- 510 Euro


 plus unten 100 fÃ¼r innenlager ja noch bei ihm . 610 â¬ fÃ¼r kurbeln und das gesokks . wie will der auf den preis kommen . also sowas ist echt ne richtige abzocke wie ich finde . 

zu dem meta : traumhaft schÃ¶n


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Mai 2009)

das Meta gefällt mir auch, aber das Tretlager wäre mir viel zu niedrig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Mai 2009)

Das meta ist toll.

Das DOB ist die version die mir auch schon gebrochen ist.
Wenn es nicht an der bremsaufnahme reisst, dann am Unterrohr 
und über den Preis und gewicht reden wir mal nicht...
Meins hat mit leichteren Parts 8.5 gewogen


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> das Meta gefällt mir auch, aber das Tretlager wäre mir viel zu niedrig!


das ist halt kein 20" rad wo +60 normal ist.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Mai 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das ist halt kein 20" rad wo +60 normal ist.




Das hört sich bei Dir...irgendwie so Negativ an.


----------



## duro e (24. Mai 2009)

ich glaub der mit dem dob hat nen tippfehler und meint nich 6,9 sondern 9,6 . ändert nichts aber an seiner gehirnmasse bei den angaben.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Das hört sich bei Dir...irgendwie so Negativ an.



genervt trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Mai 2009)

genervt von was ?!  

wie gesagt "MIR wäre das Tretlager zu niedrig wenn ich 26" fahren würde"

ich kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen warum du angepisst bist.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2009)

Nico ist eben wenig tolerant gegenÃ¼ber anderen Meinungen, mach dir nichts draus. Diemal bist Du mal nicht schuld


----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2009)

nanana, ganz so ists ja nun auch nicht  

Tretlager sieht halt schon nach +40 oder so aus und das ist ja nun wirklich nicht niedrig...


----------



## ecols (25. Mai 2009)

Achso.. wars dann nur so formuliert weil der Kommentar von Velpke kam? Da hätte ich dir eigentlich etwas mehr Unvoreingenommenheit zugetraut. Mag sein, dass er sich in seiner Anfangszeit im Forum eineige Dinger geleistet hat, aber inzwischen sind die Vorurteile meines Erachtens ungerechtfertigt. 
Dagegen frage ich mich in letzter Zeit häufiger wo du das Recht her nimmst, deinem persönlichen Missfallen anderer Kommentare oder Meinungen im Forum ungezügelt freien Lauf zu lassen. Von einem angehenden Akademiker wird da etwas mehr Tolernaz erwartet.

Und nun zurück zu New Stuff. Ist das schon die neue Geo?


----------



## siede. (25. Mai 2009)

Das ist das Meta VTT1.

Das neue heisst VTT2 und es gibt eig. kaum infos darüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (25. Mai 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Ich weis nicht ob nu stuff, denn ich habe das im März gefunden (das Bild) war irgendwie im zusammenhang mit den Koxxdays. Aber ich weis nicht ob es da schon irgendwelche infos drüber gibt, oder schon zu kaufen gibt.
Vlt. weis es jemand aus dem Forum.


----------



## trialbock (25. Mai 2009)

sieht verdammt kurz aus


----------



## florianwagner (26. Mai 2009)

crankbrothers opium c


----------



## locdog (27. Mai 2009)

viel gluck mit den crankbrothers, der pisanka hat die innerhalb von paar wochen zu tode gefachren !!! lagerschalen zebroselt !


----------



## luckygambler (28. Mai 2009)

lol
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401365


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja mega spaÃig aus! Ich will auch!
Stellt euch mal Macaskill auf dem Ding vor


----------



## 221pr`v (28. Mai 2009)

so eine HIRSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trialside (28. Mai 2009)

Das hat ja gar keinen Sattel, das Rad


----------



## luckygambler (29. Mai 2009)

was es nicht alles gibt 
http://www.bergmoench.com/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Mai 2009)

super geiler clip


----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2009)

ohne sattel fahren und die standposition eines trials scheinen ja in mode zukommen.


----------



## Ray (29. Mai 2009)

luckygambler schrieb:


> was es nicht alles gibt
> http://www.bergmoench.com/index.php



Wie geil ist das denn.... 

Finde dieses Konzept genial.


----------



## Icke84 (7. Juni 2009)

nicht wirklich new "STUFF" aber trialmarkt.de hat nen neues shop-design 

btw, becauserahmen bei tartybikes für nur 145pfund = ca. 165


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Juni 2009)

Tarty ist echt in vielen Sachen billiger.
Bei meiner letzten tarty bestellung hab ich ca 100 â¬ gespart gegenÃ¼ber den Trialmarkt preisen


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juni 2009)

ja aber der service beim trialmarkt ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Juni 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> ja aber der service beim trialmarkt ist einfach unschlagbar.


der Service vom "Tarty-Adam" ist absolut der selber... wenn nicht sogar noch eine Nuonce mehr. (vllt. wegen den genauen Gewichtsangaben im Shop)

zum Preis... hab auch schon einiges gespart >100â¬



nicht unbedingt Nu-Stuff... aber Atomz hat weiter eingekauft! 

http://www.atomz.canalblog.com/

Kein Karbon mehr


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> ja aber der service beim trialmarkt ist einfach unschlagbar.



hmm versandzeiten sind normal wie in jedem internetshop und das er auf kulanz ein paar teile umtauscht. 
naja es ist halt nur ein internetshop, versteh diesen hype nicht. Jan ist guter durchschnitt vll. etwas mehr, aber das wars auch. (nur betreffend des service)


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juni 2009)

hab eben gute Erfahrungen dort gemacht. Und wenn man mal in dem ein oder anderen LADEN, komisch angemacht wird dann weiß man das zu schätzen. Selbstverständlich ist das schon lang nicht mehr.
Und ich kaufe auch lang nicht alle meine Teile beim Trialmarkt.


----------



## bike 20 (8. Juni 2009)

Jan ist einfach perfekt.


----------



## TRAILER (9. Juni 2009)

wer cool sein will muss heutzutage in england bestellen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das hat weniger mit cool als eher mit logik zu tun. Jeder bestellt wo er am günstigsten wegkommt.

Ich hab auch schon in england, beim jan, in frankreich, in china und hier in spanien bestellt und eines haben sie alle geminsam, sie sind verlässlich


----------



## kamo-i (9. Juni 2009)

*klug-shice-attacke:*

Mal ne ganz allgemeine Sache; wie leichtfertig das Wort "perfekt" verwendet wird ist schon beachtlich. Also ich meine irgendwann ist es wie mit dem "_ganz gut_". Also wenn mir das jemand auf die Frage "wie geht es dir" antwortet heißt das ja wohl eher, das irgendwas ist. kommt auch nur daher, weil es so häufig über jahre hinweg auf diese leicht verfremdete weise verwendet wurde. naja... 
ich finde nur man sollte beim "perfekt" das unübertreffliche etwas bewahren.
*
klug-shice-attacke ENDE  *


----------



## bike 20 (9. Juni 2009)

...und jetzt back to topic


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2009)

http://www.biketrialstation.com/newsneon.html


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Juni 2009)

also an schweißarbeit sparen die jungs nicht...







ansonsten gefallen die ganz gut. was ich ungewöhnlich finde sind die steuerrohre: warum sind haben die oben nochmal einen absatz für die lagerschalen gedreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juni 2009)

Mich kotzt das alles an
Keine Vbrake Rahmen auf dem Markt
Immer mehr Rahmen mit 115mm Hinterbau
Immer mehr horizontale Ausfallenden
Alles *******. Ich hoffe die gehen alle Pleite und müssen betteln gehen auf der Straße. Alle abge****ten trial marken miteinander
Und was soll überhaupt diese automatische Forums Wortzensur? *********, Abe****te Scheiß **** **** **** ****

Ende meiner Tirade


----------



## AcaPulco (21. Juni 2009)

Naja, weil das ge****e mit den Schaltaugen einfach suckt und horizontale Ausfaller wesentlich sinnvoller sind in meinen augen. Meine Augen sind wohl da auch recht... populär...


----------



## duro e (21. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung ob's wirklich new stuff ist , aber hab da was lustiges gefunden durch zufall .
das nennt sich risc brake , soll wohl ne kombi aus rim und disc sein . ob es was bringt weiß 
ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## siede. (21. Juni 2009)

youtuben nach "risc bike"... der hat ein paar videos gemacht, wo es scheint, zu funktionieren.

ps: das bild ist ein etwas (sehr) älteres, der kerl hat die risc brake mitlerweile abgeändert, wobei das auch schon 1-2 Jahre her ist


----------



## dane08 (21. Juni 2009)

irgendwie ziehmlich sinnfrei


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das alles an
> Keine Vbrake Rahmen auf dem Markt
> Immer mehr Rahmen mit 115mm Hinterbau
> Immer mehr horizontale Ausfallenden
> ...



 (fährt deine black mamba noch?)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juni 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> (fährt deine black mamba noch?)



Ja schon, aber ich hätte schon lust auf was neues. Aber gibt ja nur hs33 Rahmen. Und auf adapter + horizontale Ausfallenden habe ich keine Lust. Ist wie russisches Roulett, bevor man es nicht vor Ort ausprobiert hat, hat man keine Ahnung wo die Bremsbeläge landen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. Juni 2009)

Russisch ist ein gutes Stichwort, lässt Du Dir eben einen Rahmen auf Wunsch bauen von z.B. Triton (aus Titan). Stahl gibt´s von Marino, Alu von Hoffmann ...


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2009)

oder eben mielec wie er zurzeit hat. Ich überlege mir auch mal was braten zu lassen, genau aus den genannten gründen.
Sonst würde ich mal 'n neon testen, komm recht günstig ran, oder eben den because rahmen. Aber dann müsste ich mir ne neue nabe besorgen, auf die king verzichten, andere kurbeln fahren,...

Aber es ist traurig das es keine alternativen gibt. Es fahren ja doch einige mit V brakes, und bis 2005 oder so gab es die echo rahmen immer in 2 ausführungen, gleiches mit BT... 

BT- wann kommt da was neues? weiss man was über ein eventuelles 9.0? oder machen die dicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (22. Juni 2009)

BT existiert nicht mehr und das schon seit dem letzten jahr :|
grund: sehr schwache nachfrage.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2009)

zu gute rahmen kauft keiner, schade. Okay zugegeben der 8.0 war nicht der schönste, aber der rest war aller erste sahne.


----------



## TRAILER (22. Juni 2009)

ich fand sie alle hässlich.


----------



## duro e (22. Juni 2009)

hmm , ich hätte ja auch gern nen bt gehabt mit vbrake aufnahme , schönes 6.0er in
schwarz . aber find ich es doof das man so eingeschränkt ist mittlerweile . nur noch leichtbau zeugs , 4punkt wohin das auge reicht und andauernd was anderes .


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juni 2009)

HOT






1.WM 1.EM 1.FM


----------



## siede. (6. Juli 2009)

hab ich irgendwas an den Augen?

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p928_Rahmen-26--Echo-Pure-09---wei-.html





Neuer Echo Pure 09 Rahmen bei Trialmarkt fÃ¼r 185â¬? 

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p927_Rahmen-26--ZOO--Piranha.html





Neuer Zoo! Piranha Rahmen fÃ¼r 195â¬!

*What the Heck?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juli 2009)

Oder: Zoo! Pitbull '04 die Zweite

Nein wie eklig Piranha, gut das ich noch den einzig waren Pitbull von 05 hier liegen habe und auch nicht hergebe


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Juli 2009)

geil wieder ein Coustrahmen mit ZOO aufklebern


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juli 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> geil wieder ein Coustrahmen mit ZOO aufklebern



gewicht passt aber nicht so ganz. 1,6  kg für den rahmen,... 

geo ist auch entweder zu lang oder zu kurz für mich.


----------



## ecols (20. Juli 2009)

Wellgo bringt wilde Pedale..

Zwar bleiben die MG-1 die leichtesten, aber es gibt noch einige andere Magnesiumversionen.

Das hier ist mir außerdem ins Auge gefallen:




*B131*

354g/pr


----------



## TRAILER (20. Juli 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Wellgo bringt wilde Pedale..
> 
> Zwar bleiben die MG-1 die leichtesten, aber es gibt noch einige andere Magnesiumversionen.
> 
> ...



sieht ja so ganz geil aus aber ist wie mit schuhe.
muss halt auch ans bike passen.
sind die nicht bissel zu breit oder lang? Nord süd meine ich.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> sieht ja so ganz geil aus aber ist wie mit schuhe.
> muss halt auch ans bike passen.
> sind die nicht bissel zu breit oder lang? Nord süd meine ich.


nord süd

ich denke ich weiss was du meinst. Aber ich glaube das liegt daran das die so verdammt flach sind.


----------



## ecols (20. Juli 2009)

das glaub ich auch.. es ist mit sicherheit auch ein verschleißartikel.. recht lange halten wird das nicht bei dem gewicht.. aber für den styleorientierten materialindividualisten sicherlich ne option.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> das glaub ich auch.. es ist mit sicherheit auch ein verschleißartikel.. recht lange halten wird das nicht bei dem gewicht.. aber für den styleorientierten materialindividualisten sicherlich ne option.


gute idee, passt zur ck in mango. Farbe müsste stimmen... 
Erstmal steht das andere hoby an, dann kommts bike wieder dran.


----------



## jan_hl (29. Juli 2009)

Neue Pedale:

http://www.sicklines.com/2009/07/28/twenty-6-products-prerunner-pedal/

316 gramm das paar, viele schöne pins und vermtlich ein wenig zu teuer...


----------



## siede. (29. Juli 2009)

13 pins pro seite?... nit schlecht, aber warscheinlich endlos überteuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (29. Juli 2009)

In den Kommentaren zu dem Artikel steht was von 250  Euro/Dollar/Pfund für die alte Version...


----------



## ecols (30. Juli 2009)

*RockMan Maladie*

Geometry (to be confirmed)
Wheelbase: 1025mm
Chainstay Length: 362mm
BB Rise: +85mm
Head Angle: 71.5 degrees

Gibts in grün und schwarz auf Tarty


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Juli 2009)

schaut gut aus, aber der radstand gefällt mir nicht


----------



## jan_hl (30. Juli 2009)

Erste Bilder zum neuen Monty 221:

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44054

Das ist nicht die normale Version, sondern eine Jubilaeums-Gangsta-Bling-Bitch Variante


----------



## duro e (30. Juli 2009)

ich find das rad sowas von mega hässlich mit dem 2farben design , das normale 221 gefällt mir 10mal besser .


----------



## insane (30. Juli 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Erste Bilder zum neuen Monty 221:
> 
> http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44054
> 
> Das ist nicht die normale Version, sondern eine Jubilaeums-Gangsta-Bling-Bitch Variante



für schlappe 2199 Euro 

ich glaub so schnell werd ich mir keins kaufen... auch wenn es mich reizen würde.
nur nicht unbedingt in der farbkombo


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Juli 2009)

hier gibts die details. http://www.monty.es/news/index.asp?news_id=1075


----------



## jan_hl (30. Juli 2009)

Was ich viel interessanter finde:



> Monty contacts with McAskill  	28/07/2009
> 
> On July 24, Monty visited the 'Bike Expo 2009', Munich to see the latest innovations in the Bicycle world.
> 
> ...



(von der Monty Seite)


----------



## curry4king (30. Juli 2009)

dann wird danny teamfahrer und es gibt bald Monty´s im Marino style^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (31. Juli 2009)

Geil 
also Trialbikes mit Satteloption; mal schauen, was draus wird.


----------



## AcaPulco (31. Juli 2009)

soma schrieb:


> Geil
> also Trialbikes mit Satteloption; mal schauen, was draus wird.



Krass, sowas gabs noch nie... (<- ironie, für jeden ders nicht checkt!)


----------



## soma (31. Juli 2009)

Nein man, sowas gab's wirklich noch nicht. Die Satteloption im Trialbereich wurde doch erst neulich, ich glaube vor 2 1/2 Monaten, entdeckt.

Wenn ich doch nur wüsste, wo ich dieses Foto vom Erlkönig gesehen habe...ich glaub Sergio hat das geschossen...


----------



## 221pr`v (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde das goldene absolut Kamel königlich !!!
Aber wie der im Observerd Forum schon gepostet hat --> wer das fährt muss es auch königlich drauf haben !


----------



## Monty221pro (1. August 2009)

Mac Gyver schrieb:


> Hey ho, was haltet ihr denn so von dem ECHO 20" Team 2004...also ich finds saugeil   Team 04'


 Steht das bike zur Zeit in ebay ???????? weil ich dort auch ein echo team gesehen habe und es wie ein koxx aussieht...


----------



## tha_joe (4. August 2009)

Neues bei Peppl:





Die Yaabaa Teile sind natürlich eher uninteressant, allerdings könnte das bedeuten, dass jetzt endlich mal Schwung in die Sache kommt, und Koxx doch wieder Bestände am Lager hat, da vielleicht endlich das ominöse Schiff doch mal mit der Großlieferung den Hafen gefunden hat. Ich meine, war ja auch lange genug unterwegs, das gute Schiff, seit Januar! 
Auch die großen Skies sind jetzt mal im Shop geführt, das war bisher noch nicht der Fall. Es heißt "available mid August". Will jetzt auch nix heißen, aber dennoch, so konkret und mit Bild, so weit war´s noch nie! 
Schau mer mal was draus wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (5. August 2009)

http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/pop_mas...;221xxv_z13.jpg;221xxv_z14.jpg;221xxv_z15.jpg


----------



## duro e (5. August 2009)

repost ^^ , bissl hier drüber wenn man mal genau hinschaut .


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. August 2009)

Schon gesehen? Koxx steht nun auch mit günstigen Modellen am Start!

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Koxx-Foxx-26-Yaabaa-Stinger&lang=fr

Le Foxx 26" :

Prix du cadre : 499
Empattement : 1075mm
Hauteur boitier :+25
Angle de direction :71.5°
Base : 380mm 






Le Stinger :

Prix du cadre : 299
Empattement : 1085mm
Hauteur boitier :+35
Angle de direction :71.5°
Base : 390mm 






Bei Modelle sind bereits auch als Rahmen bei http://www.k-124house.com/TRIAL/frames/all eingestellt.


----------



## Monty98 (9. August 2009)

http://www.k-124house.com/all/forks/Koxx/HDDB49959e6730905

480mm


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. August 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> http://www.k-124house.com/all/forks/Koxx/HDDB49959e6730905
> 
> 480mm



Die Gabel ist für einen Dirt-Rahmen gedacht. Unten Trial ist sie auch nicht gelistet!

http://www.k-124house.com/TRIAL/forks/all


----------



## Monty98 (9. August 2009)

wow, 190â¬ fÃ¼r eine Dirt-Gabel!

da gibts im Baumarkt ganze Bikes zu dem Preis


----------



## curry4king (9. August 2009)

das natürlich auch vergleichbar....


----------



## tha_joe (9. August 2009)

Interessant, vor einp paar Monaten kamen erste Bilder im OTN von dem neuen Yaabaa, Ali C ist den Prototyp gefahren. Offensichtlich haben sie die Vorschläge und Anforderungen, die damals gemacht wurden, umgesetzt, z.B. die horizontalen Ausfallenden! 
Nachzulesen hier...

Irgendwie sieht das Ding nach einer ziemlich wilden Mischung aus Hydroxx, Sky und sonstwas aus....aber ich finde es sexy!


----------



## Monty98 (9. August 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> das natürlich auch vergleichbar....



ach nicht? ich dachte, dass die Preise trotz hochwertigsten Rädern einfach deshalb so niedrig sind, damit sich z.B. ein Hobbygärtner nach getaner Arbeit mal schnell auf sein Genesis Full Mountain Racing Special schwingen kann und die Sau raus lassen...

bitte, erklärt mir die Welt


----------



## T.K.O. (9. August 2009)

..ick find den schick..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (9. August 2009)

Gäbs den Stinger in short - 1060-1070 - wärs 'ne Überlegung wert. 

Sowas hat mitlerweile aber kaum ein hersteller mehr-.-


----------



## ecols (10. August 2009)

1085 is doch kurz..


----------



## siede. (10. August 2009)

und 1100 ist dann medium? :kotz:


----------



## bike 20 (10. August 2009)

also der Stinger fetzt schon. Und der Preis :0


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. August 2009)

Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hhhhh, Koxx berichtet bei Facebook gerade sie hÃ¤tten ein Bike mit dem Namen Koxx Foxx, soll "nur" â¬1600 kosten und mit double HS33 9,2kg wiegen!! 









hab ich irgendwas verpasst, oder verfolgen die jetzt ne komplett neue Strategie?


----------



## Eisbein (10. August 2009)

vll. halten die jetzt nichtmal mehr ein halbes jahr, sondern nurnoch ein viertel jahr. 

gut siehts aber aus.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. August 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> vll. halten die jetzt nichtmal mehr ein halbes jahr, sondern nurnoch ein viertel jahr.
> 
> gut siehts aber aus.



egal was die Jungs in Frankreich rauchen, ich will das Zeug auch haben  mal ehrlich 9,2kg mit Try All Reifen ist doch Verarsche! Und für 1600 sind da mit Sicherheit auch keine edel Parts dran, keine Titan Schrauben, kein Carbon Lenker usw usw... was wiegen die Sky Modelle dann bitte, die 2500 kosten? 3kg oder was?? 
Ich lad gleich nochmal n Detailfoto hoch, da sieht man die Rahmenform ganz gut, das ist wie bei den Sky Modellen.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (10. August 2009)

Hier nochmal das Rohr:





sieht steifer aus als die Latte von Rocco Siffredi


----------



## tha_joe (10. August 2009)

So unrealistisch ist das Gewicht nicht, schau mal, TA Single Cage Pedale, beide Felgen die TryHole, vorne radial gespeicht, dünner Rahmen....warum nicht. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir rein optisch das Stinger besser gefällt, für den Preis von 300 Euro auch sehr bezahlbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (10. August 2009)

also ich find das das rad 9,2 wiegen soll kommt schon hin , wie tha joe schon sagte . vr nabe sieht auch sehr zierlich aus und die gabel schaut auch nich schwer aus . leichte griffe usw . aber wird nicht viel halten das ding ( geh ich von aus) . 

stinger find ich vom preis gut und es sieht auch klasse aus . auch etwas robuster wirkt es als das koxx


----------



## TRAILER (10. August 2009)

seid mal lieber alle froh das es eine firma wie koxx gibt.
und über koxx zu lässter ist schon lange out genau wie mit den mutter witzen. also bitte.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. August 2009)

nur um euch mal aufzuklären:
ist euch aufgefallen, das hinten ein 2,0er try-all reifen drauf is? genauso wie eine schmale try-hole..............jetzt fragt ihr euch warum das? weil warum sollte koxx ein 20" foxx für kinder bauen und ein 26" für erwachsene. ich vermute das rad is für ebenfals für kids, oder mädels, oder teenies was weiß ich gedacht. und da kommen die 9,2 auch hin.


----------



## locdog (11. August 2009)

ja dann ist das wiederrum viel zu schwer


----------



## ecols (11. August 2009)

Wurde auch Zeit dass es die ForXX auch in schwarz gibt.


----------



## echo trialer (11. August 2009)

also bei bikes-in-motion soll es nur 1500â¬ kosten 

http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (11. August 2009)

also das koxx foxx soll wohl für jüngere fahrer bis 70kg sein.

steht jedenfalls so bei tribalzine.com

der yabaa rahmen is dann der etwas stabilere


----------



## Monty98 (12. August 2009)

Craig Lee Scott bald auf Onza!

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=140314


----------



## Trialside (14. August 2009)

Neues Rockman Aurem II auf Observed gesichtet:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44349

Dieses Blau ist der Hammer


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. August 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> Neues Rockman Aurem II auf Observed gesichtet:
> 
> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44349
> 
> Dieses Blau ist der Hammer



Blaue Chris King mit Disc mit 116mm? Bitte Infos!


----------



## Trialside (14. August 2009)

Das ist, soweit ich das verstanden habe, eine Chris King BMX mit dem Nabenkörper einer Chris King ISO... funktoniert anscheindend, gibt aber keine Garantie seitens CK.



			
				THEDEMOLITIONMAN schrieb:
			
		

> Then king came out with the ISO and people are swapping out the ISO shells with the BMX shells..and you've got yourself a king disc hub.When I was at interbike with my buddy Max in 06', we got to ride out in the desert and test some of the bikes.Chris King happened to be on the ride and he saw my mod I brought and told us they would never warranty the hub that way.He also told my buddy and I, that king would never make one,not enough demand for them.


----------



## bike 20 (18. August 2009)

Sieht so aus als würde Echo bald ein 24" raushauen: http://www.echobike.com/index1.htm
Zumindest ist auf der Seite schon ein 24" Button hinterlegt.


----------



## florianwagner (18. August 2009)

gerade bei ebay entdeckt, wenn ich überlege was die alu triallenker sonst so kosten ist der preis doch ganz ok.
http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-Gravity-Carb...eile?hash=item518be14f08&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kamo-i (19. August 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als würde Echo bald ein 24" raushauen: http://www.echobike.com/index1.htm
> Zumindest ist auf der Seite schon ein 24" Button hinterlegt.



Weiß nicht von wann die meldung ist, aber auf der startseite steht ja auch: << rims in 24" now! 

All TR URBAN and SL rims available in 24" now! Only in black, white and silver color. >>


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2009)

Wenn das stimmt, ist 24" entgÃ¼ltig Mainstream geworden


----------



## Monty98 (19. August 2009)

ich hab das Gefühl, dass ein Deng 24"er genau wie ein Inspired aussehen wird und die Hälfte kostet... zu recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (19. August 2009)

Deng ?


----------



## jan_hl (19. August 2009)

Deng = Hersteller von Echo und Co


----------



## kamo-i (19. August 2009)

Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen. Danke!


----------



## siede. (19. August 2009)

warum eigentlich "Deng"?...Ist das der Name des Unternehmens das Echo, Adamant, etc. führt? Oder ist das nur ein spitzname weil Trial-Parts immer "DENG!" machen bevor man sich weh tut?


----------



## ahlberg (19. August 2009)

Deng ist der Name des Herstelles von Zoo!, Adamant, Gu, Czar und Echo


----------



## bike 20 (19. August 2009)

Deng for ever .
Ne, wär aber schon fetzig, wenn da wirklich ein 24er kommt.


----------



## jan_hl (20. August 2009)

Es gibt ein 24er Echo und ein 24er Adamant 

http://www.echobike.com/bike24.html

both frames are only compatible with the new echo Urban BB:
http://www.echobike.com/URBAN.html

*Echo:*
Geometry by using a ECHO URBAN 24" fork (400mm /45mm):
wheel base 1040mm
BB high 30mm
head tube length 130mm
frame space 135mm
chain stays length 385mm
head tube angle 73 degreed
weight 1.95kg

*Adamant:*
Geometry by using a ECHO URBAN 24" fork (400mm /45mm):
wheel base 1050
BB high 35
head tube length 130
frame space 135mm
chain stays length 385mm
head tube angle 72.5degreed
weight 1.95kg


----------



## ecols (20. August 2009)

HOLY!

Die sehen wirklich aus wie Kinderfahrräder..  Da bilde ich wohl genau das Gegengewicht des aktuellen Trends..


----------



## T.K.O. (20. August 2009)

..also schön is anders..kopfschüttel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (20. August 2009)

hat die sattelstellung bei dem adamant einen tieferen sinn?


----------



## kamo-i (20. August 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> hat die sattelstellung bei dem adamant einen tieferen sinn?



Ja, sieht echt Panne aus! 

...aber ich finde sonst sieht der Rahmen echt nicht schlecht aus! Wenn er jetzt noch gut weniger als 400 Takken kostet ist er doch für manchen eine gute Alternative zum Inspired!

Aber schon bemerkenswert DAS Sie, und WIE SCHNELL Sie auf den MacAskill-Hype reagieren. Also will ich jetzt ma so behaupten, dass es ohne Ihn auch so gekommen wäre...

Aber ich verstehe nicht warum die vertikale Ausfallenden verbauen! Dann brauch man wieder nen Spanner. Also ein am Schaltauge befestigten... Kann mir das einer erklären? 

Und; hat jemand schon Infos zu der VR-Disc-Brake? Taugt die? Gewicht? etc... ?


----------



## bike 20 (20. August 2009)

oh, naja hatte sie mir schöner vorgestellt.
Aber egal. Vlt. wirds mal auf observed bessere Bilder geben.


----------



## duro e (20. August 2009)

beide so halbwegs gut , vorn son wurstigen mantel , find da können street dirt reifen drauf so table top und holyroler , sattel auch mehr dh style . sollte wenn was flaches dünnes drauf . rahmenform find ich bei beiden recht normal und unkompliziert.


----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2009)

hässlich. Schaut aus wie ein geschrumpftes 26 zoll und genau das soll es nicht sein. Und auch diese Vorbauten, bäää wie eklig.


----------



## duro e (20. August 2009)

wenn man mal genau achtet , ist der echo nur nen pure etwas gekürzt und verkleinert , ähnelt dem sl auch sehr . das beste ist eh , das kettenstreben gleich sind und hinterbau und das cnc teil neben dem rockring am rahmen , das ist beim adamant einfach umgedreht . beim echo ist auch das loch nur drumherum ist das cnc stück einfach etwas aufgefräst und gedreht , so spart man natürlich produktions kosten und kann mehr bauen ohne das es direkt auffällt . vorbau ist wirklich aus hässlich . vorallem die lenker klemmung ,^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe nicht warum die vertikale Ausfallenden verbauen! Dann brauch man wieder nen Spanner. Also ein am Schaltauge befestigten... Kann mir das einer erklÃ¤ren?



Weil horizontale Ausfallenden an Trialrahmen das Beschi**enste sind, was je erfunden wurde. 

Man erreicht nie eine konstante Kettenspannung wie mit einem Kettenspanner.

Ich muss am 20" alle paar Ausfahrten nachspannen, obwohl ich alles anknalle, wenn ich mal Spannung habe. Bleibt max. 3 Fahrten. Dann hÃ¤ngt sie wieder leicht durch und ich habe -20 Einrastpunkte 

Am 26" suckt das nochmehr,..

Wird wohl an den hÃ¤sslichen Spann-schnecken liegen, werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal solche BMX-Spanner Kaufen/bauen, bei den Ausfallenden meines Bionics sollte das passen, genug Platz, und die Ausfallenden enden oben und unten gleich.


----------



## locdog (20. August 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Weil horizontale Ausfallenden an Trialrahmen das Beschi**enste sind, was je erfunden wurde.
> 
> Man erreicht nie eine konstante Kettenspannung wie mit einem Kettenspanner.
> 
> ...



weil du irgendetwas falsch machst 
bei mir gehts ohne probleme, man mus nur die rasterung feiner machen und schon hat man ruhe


----------



## bike-show.de (20. August 2009)

Beide Rahmen sind richtig schön. Endlich wieder schnörkellose Diamant-Rahmen mit Sattel. Schön, dass Inspired die Szene und die Hersteller wieder zu richtigen Fahrrädern "inspiriert" hat.
Jetzt bitte noch 26"-Versionen davon (mit GENAU dieser Rahmenform) und mein neuer Rahmen für 2010 ist bestellt.


----------



## bike 20 (20. August 2009)

ja wenn es 26" wären, würde die Welt schon wieder besser aussehen.


----------



## jan_hl (21. August 2009)

Ich glaub, das Problem ist die Kombi von hohem Vorbau und Low-Rise Lenker. Mit kleinerem Vorbau und hohem 50 bis 60 mm Riser Lenker sollte das alles besser aussehen...


----------



## siede. (21. August 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte noch 26"-Versionen davon (mit GENAU dieser Rahmenform) und mein neuer Rahmen für 2010 ist bestellt.





bike 20 schrieb:


> ja wenn es 26" wären, würde die Welt schon wieder besser aussehen.


Aber hallo


----------



## bike 20 (21. August 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das Problem ist die Kombi von hohem Vorbau und Low-Rise Lenker. Mit kleinerem Vorbau und hohem 50 bis 60 mm Riser Lenker sollte das alles besser aussehen...


Da hast du recht. Deswegen würde ich mal noch auf Bilder von Leuten warten die sich das gekauft haben, weil es da nochmal ein bisschen anders aussieht.


----------



## siede. (25. August 2009)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44593

Das ist...











... schon besser.


----------



## AcaPulco (25. August 2009)

Immernoch die gleiche Ausgeburt. Ist doch kein Fortschritt son zeug... Ja, ich bin anti!


----------



## duro e (25. August 2009)

sieht doch schon um welten besser aus als das zeug auf der echo page . aber so ganz toll ist es nun auch nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (25. August 2009)

Ich hätte nochmal eine frage zu dem Yaabaa Stinger Rahmen. Gibt es den nun mit vertikalen oder horizontalen Ausfallenden? Haben die sich da mal geeinigt?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. August 2009)

horizontolatenbullshit


----------



## T.K.O. (25. August 2009)

..mit dem rahmendesign ist adamant bei mir echt unten durch..seufz


----------



## TRAILER (25. August 2009)

ich find die beiden 24 zoll ok.
sind halt die grundoptik lasst sich bestimmt gut ausbauen.


----------



## bike 20 (26. August 2009)

ZUM Thema 26" Streetbike: 
Becausebike hat eins: http://www.becausebike.com/product_show.asp?keyno=716


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. August 2009)

nichts gegen because aber ich finde das rad scheußlich :kotz::kotz:


----------



## bike 20 (26. August 2009)

naja ich finds auch nicht gerade schmuck. Zumindest dieses auf dem Bild.


----------



## Trialside (26. August 2009)

Von Tensile gibts nen neuen Freilauf bei Tarty:


----------



## luckygambler (26. August 2009)

offtopic:
geht es nur mir so, dass www.echobike.com oder becausebike.com nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (26. August 2009)

bei mir gehen beide seiten.



bike 20 schrieb:


> ZUM Thema 26" Streetbike:
> Becausebike hat eins: http://www.becausebike.com/product_show.asp?keyno=716



definieren sich streetbike also durch eine sattelhöhe, bei der man auch einen dirtrahmen nehmen kann?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2009)

Wenn sich bei dir ein trialtauglicher Rahmen alleine durch die RahmenhÃ¶he auszeichnet, Ja.


----------



## holmar (26. August 2009)

ich war schon immer einfach veranlagt


----------



## jan_hl (28. August 2009)

Mehr:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44613


----------



## luckygambler (28. August 2009)

also ich finds schön


----------



## duro e (28. August 2009)

die reifen gehen ja mal gar nicht dadran , das sieht aus wie nen dh strettbike , find auch da sollten plattform pedale drauf a la' wellgo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. August 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> die reifen gehen ja mal gar nicht dadran , das sieht aus wie nen dh strettbike , find auch da sollten plattform pedale drauf a la' wellgo


ist vermutlich auch eher weniger für street gedacht. Es gibt halt auch leute die normal trialen nur eben mit 24".

20" ist ja auch nicht nur BMX 

der rahmen (bes. steuerrohrdreieck) ist gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## cmd (28. August 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> der rahmen (bes. steuerrohrdreieck) ist gewöhnungsbedürftig...



was ist daran so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## echo trialer (28. August 2009)

noch eine ander vorderrad bremse und das rad ist perfekt


----------



## ecols (28. August 2009)

Nicht ganz billig aber konzeptionell sehr überzeugend:









140 436g Edelstahlachse HIER 

Anscheinend Widerstandsfähig:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTcFkV7J_CA"]YouTube - PrÃ¼gelstrafe fÃ¼r den Pinking![/ame]


----------



## jan_hl (28. August 2009)

schick!

es sieht so aus, als wuerden da die pins nicht ganz so schnell ausreissen als bei den wellgos


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. August 2009)

naja, also es gibt leichterre pedalen, aber vom aussehen her sind sie top


----------



## kamo-i (28. August 2009)

Das video ist doch mal voll der STUSS!!! Die Achse wird dabei doch gar nicht belastet. Also das die das da aushalten ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber das rumgedrehe danach kann der sich echt sparen... 

Und ja, chic sind die! ^^


----------



## duro e (30. August 2009)

neues zeugs beim jan 
http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c116_Fans.html


----------



## Buzzipower (30. August 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Das video ist doch mal voll der STUSS!!! Die Achse wird dabei doch gar nicht belastet. Also das die das da aushalten ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber das rumgedrehe danach kann der sich echt sparen...
> 
> Und ja, chic sind die! ^^



Ich denke es geht eher darum zu zeigen, das sich der Käfig nicht verzieht, wonach die Lager nichtmehr "fluchten" würden und somit das ganze Gedöns nichtmehr rund laufen würde.


----------



## curry4king (31. August 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> neues zeugs beim jan
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c116_Fans.html



doll irgendein noname zeuch zu total überteuerten preisen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. August 2009)

Jan und Ã¼berteuert? Da musst Du etwas fehlinterpretiert haben!


----------



## tha_joe (31. August 2009)

Naja, wenn VIZ Noname ist... Der Rahmen ist fast identisch mit dem Hydroxx II, nur billiger, ist doch ok. Ich find die Fans ganz cool...


----------



## siede. (31. August 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Naja, wenn VIZ Noname ist... Der Rahmen ist fast identisch mit dem Hydroxx II, nur billiger, ist doch ok. Ich find die Fans ganz cool...



fast identisch ist gut... eher wie ne Mischung aus Bionic (ZHI) und Koxx. Da würde die neuen Echos - sowohl 26" als aus 20" - absolut und unter allen Umständen vorziehen.


----------



## duro e (31. August 2009)

ist doch alles der gleiche taiiwan krams , machen wir uns nichts vor . 
entweder holt man sich nen 2kg rahmen , der halbwegs hält
oder nen 1,4kg rahmen der eventuell schrott geht . 
jedem das seine . gibt bestimmt welche denen die sachen gefallen .


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. August 2009)

willkommen im kapitalismus...............den einen überrahmen, der leicht ist, ewig hält und billig ist, gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## locdog (1. September 2009)

hab ein FANS ramen auf'm dressler camp gesehen. unlackiert, matt. sa doch richtig gut aus, viel besser als die hier auf den bildern.


----------



## LBC (6. September 2009)

Neue Pedale von HT. Extrem flach, sehr große trittfläche. Titan achse magnesium körper, alu pins. 288 gr. für 60 Euro auf der Eurobike geschossen. Information gibts hier www.ht-components.com


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2009)

wenn die titanachse auch wie titan aussehen würde und nicht in diesem hässlichen gold, wäre das ne geile pedale.


----------



## trialisgeil (6. September 2009)

Tjoa, Gold eloxiert wirkts halt "edler"... Aber echt geile Teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (6. September 2009)

Geiler Scheiß! Da hätte sich ja fast die Fahrt gelohnt..  Ich steh voll auf Nitridbeschichtung.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. September 2009)

man könnte den äußeren steg da doch wieder abflexen oder?
dann wären sie noch leichter, wie bei den wellgos


----------



## locdog (6. September 2009)

http://www.casamonty.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=11&cntnt01returnid=59






schade nur das fur so ein gelt es so viel wiegt :|


----------



## ecols (6. September 2009)

Alutech will für das Teil 200 .. Wenn man den Hersteller heraus fände wärs sicher ne geile Alternative..

Daten laut Alutech:
CNC Magnesium Pedale
weiss pulverbeschichtet
goldfarbene Titanachse
wechselbare Edelstahlpins
Gewicht pro Paar: ca. 295 Gramm
199, hier


----------



## AcaPulco (7. September 2009)

... und so hässlich ist...


----------



## locdog (7. September 2009)

ist doch das selbe wie HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. September 2009)

auf der HT seite sind auch Pedalen mit 230gr !!
Pedals -> AIR -> MX01SS

Die trittfläche sieht auch nicht kleiner aus als bei den Welgos ohne aussensteg


----------



## jan_hl (7. September 2009)

@ecols:
Die alutech sind meiner meinung nach sehr identisch zu den HT air MN06SS.


Und wo wir grad bei den Pedalen sind: die inspired Pedale

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10801&category_id=23

sind wahrscheinlich ne custom version von den HT Nano Pedalen




so, genug unsinnige Zeit im Internet verschwendet, ab ins Bett...


----------



## duro e (7. September 2009)

also bei den ht , da is es ne eigene produktion , bei den alutech wäre ich mir nich so sicher , vielleicht steckt da wellgo mit drin , die ja eig ziemlich überall beteiligt sind und die meisten pedalen bauen -


----------



## ecols (7. September 2009)

das glaubst du doch selbst nicht dass HT und Alutech aus verschiedenen Fabriken kommt. Möglich wäre das Alutech bie HT einkauft..

Hat jemand nen Marktpreis für die HT Sachen? oder nen Shop? Und könnte jemand bitte die HTs kaputt machen? Sonst ärger ich mcih nämlich die DMR V12 gekauft zu haben.


----------



## jan_hl (8. September 2009)

Da wir grad bei Pedalneuheiten sind:









http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/products/pedals

Die Pins sehen seeeeehr griffig aus, aber 150 US Dollar ist mir dann doch zu viel


----------



## Eisbein (8. September 2009)

viel spass beim orthopäden, wegen den fußschmerzen.

Wer kontruirert sowas?

Wenn man mitm ganzen fuß drauf steht hast doch an den außenseiten totale druckstellen (auch wenn die ebene, die die pinoberfläche bildet, minimal höher/gleich hoch ist)


----------



## ecols (8. September 2009)

Sind die so leicht dass man sie festbinden muss?


----------



## kamo-i (8. September 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Sind die so leicht dass man sie festbinden muss?


----------



## TRAILER (8. September 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> viel spass beim orthopäden, wegen den fußschmerzen.
> 
> Wer kontruirert sowas?
> 
> Wenn man mitm ganzen fuß drauf steht hast doch an den außenseiten totale druckstellen (auch wenn die ebene, die die pinoberfläche bildet, minimal höher/gleich hoch ist)



blabla das wird schon passen man. ist so ne art schalensitz für die füsse.


----------



## -OX- (8. September 2009)

aber 395g für son Knäckebrot ist schon viel !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. September 2009)

Heute auf dem Nachhauseweg spontan vor einem Juwelier stehen sehen

Ich kenne den Typ gar nicht, dabei steht unten drunter dick "Weltmeister Trial Bike" 




P.S.
Youtube sagt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LovNjIfZ3mo"]YouTube - Brumotti 100% con Daihatsu[/ame]


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. September 2009)

na das hätte er wohl gerne.... ^^


----------



## duro e (10. September 2009)

xd , das is son lutscher aus italien lol . hatte schon vorm jahr was von dem gesehen . der war auch letztes ja auf der eurobike und da hab ich mich schon so gewundert das er weltmeister wäre . also ich will mal wissen in was der weltmeister ist der brumotti . 
umhauen tun einen seine skills ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## LauraPalmer (10. September 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> na das hätte er wohl gerne.... ^^





duro e schrieb:


> xd , das is son lutscher aus italien lol .




Ihr zwei Spezialisten habt wohl schon viele Köpfe zum sich schütteln bewegt...


----------



## duro e (10. September 2009)

aber mal erlich , wo will er weltmeister sein , wäre mir wirklich was ganz ganz neues . 
bei der uci ist er ja nirgedns weltmeister , vielleicht wo anders . aber kenne eigentlich nichts anderes .


----------



## LauraPalmer (10. September 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> aber mal erlich , wo will er weltmeister sein , wäre mir wirklich was ganz ganz neues .
> bei der uci ist er ja nirgedns weltmeister , vielleicht wo anders . aber kenne eigentlich nichts anderes .




Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich davon überzeugt Du kennst ganz vieles nicht...

BIU


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. September 2009)

wimmeretz, gleich wo ich sein Rad am anfang gesehen habe, dachte ich mir schon das das nicht sein kann, ich stelle nicht sein können in Frage, aber von dem hab ich echt noch nie was gehört..


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. September 2009)

die guten vhs-cassetten. Liegen bei meinen Eltern. Nun kann ich 1. nicht sagen wie das Video heißt wo er mir das erste mal (anfang des Jahrtausends) aufgefallen ist und 2. kann ich´s jetzt nicht gucken! Rick Mayham war da auch drauf. Falls es einer weiß bitte her mit der Info ;-)
Vermutlich war er zu einer zeit Weltmeister, wo´s UCI-Trial noch garnicht gab. Vielleicht auch in den Jugendklassen. 
Warscheinlich fährt er länger als ihr alt seid!


----------



## konrad (10. September 2009)

der ärmste...was muss der denn für ne ecklige höhle fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2009)

genuch gelappt. das is really nu stuff:







black beauty






testbericht folgt ;-)


----------



## siede. (11. September 2009)

da kannste noch lange drauf warten...

...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. September 2009)

Knorke


----------



## duro e (11. September 2009)

sehr schöne räder .


----------



## ride (11. September 2009)

jep, wirklich schick die dinger!


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2009)

ich hoffe du hast das grüne mit in Cotbus, das könnten hübsche bilder werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rusty84 (11. September 2009)

Ach man Jungs. Ich denke das der Herr Vittorio viele von Euch lässig hinter sich lässt!!! 
Er ist kein Kenny oder Vincent aber dafür kann er sich vermarkten und ist an einer Stelle wo viele aus dem Forum hier nie sein werden.
Sorry aber regt mich mehr als auf. Das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

hat der gute man nicht auch ein paar szenen in jib gehabt? der name kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. September 2009)

> Nun kann ich 1. nicht sagen wie das Video heißt wo er mir das erste mal (anfang des Jahrtausends) aufgefallen ist und 2. kann ich´s jetzt nicht gucken! Rick Mayham war da auch drauf. Falls es einer weiß bitte her mit der Info ;-)





> hat der gute man nicht auch ein paar szenen in jib gehabt?



genau mann, JIB war´s! Die ganze nacht lag ich wach und überlegte wie das verdammte Video hieß 

die ozonys-räder sehen nett aus aber eigentlich warte ich auf das Curve ...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. September 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast das grüne mit in Cotbus, das könnten hübsche bilder werden



hab mir das schwarze ausgesucht.


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. September 2009)

jib war geil, das warn noch zeiten als bike videos noch ne stunde lang waren


----------



## Monty98 (13. September 2009)

VIZ Single Wall Felgen

http://www.vizbikes.com/rimsw.html


----------



## LBC (13. September 2009)

Gewicht????? 26"


----------



## Trialside (18. September 2009)

Bikes In Motion hat schon einen ersten Prototypen des 2010er 20" Hydroxx 2 zum testen bekommen:






Geo:
Radstand: 1000mm
Kettenstrebe: 365mm
Tretlagerhöhe: +65mm


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. September 2009)

Alt, schon lange her


----------



## Trialside (18. September 2009)

Ohhh. Für mich wars neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (18. September 2009)

+100gr Sticker/ugly


----------



## ecols (19. September 2009)

Keines Falls Nu Stuff, aber ich seh das Teil heute zum ersten mal!









			
				http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32422 schrieb:
			
		

> With todays DH forks increasing in travel riders have been searching for ways to keep the front end of their bikes as low as possible. Element have addressed this issue with the release of the Nickel Wide Flat bar, the first dedicated DH flat bar.
> 
>  Clamp diameter: OS 31.8mm Ø
>  Sweep: 9°
> ...



Klingt nach ner recht leichten und robusten Alternative.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. September 2009)

Auf der eurobike hab ich ungefähr 20 verschiedene breite, leichte Lenker fotografiert.
Falls es jemanden interessiert kann ich die bilder ja posten. Hat sich echt viel getan, gibt jetzt haufenweise lange oversized lenker.


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2009)

zu flach...


----------



## Fabi (19. September 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Auf der eurobike hab ich ungefähr 20 verschiedene breite, leichte Lenker fotografiert.
> Falls es jemanden interessiert kann ich die bilder ja posten. Hat sich echt viel getan, gibt jetzt haufenweise lange oversized lenker.



Ich würde die Bilder gern sehen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. September 2009)

Breite lenker sind anscheinen gerad IN bei downhillern. Früher war es schwer an lenker über 700mm zu kommen. Jetzt gibts welche mit bis zu 800mm. Das ist selbst für trial fahrer extrem lang.

hayes tochtermarke "answer"




















Kodex lenker mit extrem langezogenem 31,8 klemmung. 5 Jahre garantie










Schöne riser von El Gallo 710mm 










Sehr viele modelle von Funn, ab 710mm und 230g. Schöne designs
http://www.funnmtb.com






super leichte carbonlenker. Für trial aber wohl nicht zu empfehlen bei grad mal 165g 







Spank Lenker und Pedale. Lenker von 700-770mm und 320-380g
http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=5&tid=4















WTB http://www.wtb-bike.eu/en/tires-c11.htm und Rubina Reifen.
Hatten schöne profilmuster und waren teilweise auch sehr weich. Möglicherweise billige alternativen für den Winter oder Urban Einsatz denkbar.












Pedale


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. September 2009)

Beim Grey Sky werden Continental Freifen wohl  nicht Platz haben. Der Tryall passt gerade so rein






[/IMG]


----------



## JP Trialer (20. September 2009)

helflink kette nehmen und nen "halbes" glied verlängern.
Dann passt das.

Ähnlich, aber nicht ganz so extrem ist es beim Hydroxx II auch schon.
Wenn ich ne neue Kette draufziehe kann ich den Rubber nicht draufmachen.
Da muss ich die Kette erst einfahren,langziehen damit das passt. Total nervig!


----------



## bike 20 (21. September 2009)

beim Because Simple 26zoll ist das auch.
Ist wahrscheinlich jetzt in.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (21. September 2009)

ist doch mal totaler dreck sowas , etwasplatz sollte ja schon noch vorhanden sein . 
gut das ich damit keine probleme hab und auch nich wegen kettenlänge ^^


----------



## curry4king (21. September 2009)

zoo pyranha passt nur mit feilen 
da ist sone strebe im weg


----------



## LBC (21. September 2009)

das Koxx Sky stand da, ohne Pedale, kein Setup, frisch aus dem Karton,  von irgend einen Laien zusammen gebastellt.
Der Typ vom Stand meinte, das Schiff mit den ersten Skys hat  vor 2 tagen erst angelegt.........

Die Kette war nicht mal gespannt , also erstmal gescheid einstellen und fahren gehen, danach  könnt ihr die Kettenspanner um mindestens  2 raster zurück stellen. Im ausfallende war noch platz, keine sorge deshalb.

Mir stellt sich eher die frage ob das Gewicht von 1400gr. tatsächlich eingehalten wurde und ob der Rahmen hält 
den es war ja doch eine schwere Geburt mit den Skys.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. September 2009)

LBC schrieb:


> das Koxx Sky stand da, ohne Pedale, kein Setup, frisch aus dem Karton,  von irgend einen Laien zusammen gebastellt.
> Der Typ vom Stand meinte, das Schiff mit den ersten Skys hat  vor 2 tagen erst angelegt.........
> 
> Die Kette war nicht mal gespannt , also erstmal gescheid einstellen und fahren gehen, danach  könnt ihr die Kettenspanner um mindestens  2 raster zurück stellen. Im ausfallende war noch platz, keine sorge deshalb.
> ...



ist das sky auf dem bild nicht vom bikes in motion stand?
vorgestern in idstein hab ichs das erste mal gesehen


----------



## JP Trialer (21. September 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ist das sky auf dem bild nicht vom bikes in motion stand?
> vorgestern in idstein hab ichs das erste mal gesehen




sah geil aus wa 

aber das vom Joachim hatte schon Pedale und co


----------



## LBC (22. September 2009)

das obere bild ist von der Eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (22. September 2009)

ne das bike von joachim hatte noch keine pedalen und co ich denke das bild ist in idstein bei der ndm entstanden


----------



## 525Rainer (25. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423748

neue chris king naben!!! ich kauf sofort alle alten auf!


----------



## curry4king (25. September 2009)

och ne die sehen so magersüchtig aus hoffentlich hällt das auch..

ok 45 klinken sagt alles....


----------



## jan_hl (25. September 2009)

Profile bringt MTB Naben mit 204 Einrastpunkten raus:

http://www.profileracing.com/news_full.php?id=901
http://www.profileracing.com/news_full.php?id=902 

jeweils ganz unten.


----------



## konrad (26. September 2009)

wie soll das denn bitte halten?


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2009)

das ding ist das durch diese feine abstufung die Kraftspitzen beim einrasten deutlich kleiner sein dürften. Es bleibt einfach weniger zeit das ganze zu beschleunigen und dann mit einem ruck 100% kraftschluss zu haben.

Und wenns genug klinken sind passt das schon. Wenn deng sowas bauen würde,...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. September 2009)

So sieht eine Profile Mini Nabe aufgeschraubt aus. Ihren Dienst hat sie gut verrichtet, bis ich die Verzahnung (im Gehäuse) hingerichtet hatte.


----------



## jan_hl (30. September 2009)

(geklaut von observedtrials.net)

CZAR in 24"






mehr Bilder:
http://www.echobike.com/bike24.html


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. September 2009)

Immer mehr von den Teilen, schrecklich.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. September 2009)

gescheit aufgebaut sieht das bike bestimmt gut aus, vorallem hats mal gute ausfallenden.

naja, jetzt gibts haltn 24" overflow........ob da solch eine nachfrage besteht.....ich wage es zu bezweifeln.

max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (30. September 2009)

krass... *gute* Geo. Aber wie siehts mir diesen neuen ausfallenden aus?... sind keine reine horizontale, diese sind nach oben gezogen:


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2009)

letztens viel in einem gespräch der satz: "24" ist nun endgültig mainstream, deng baut sie" 
jaja, schlimm ist das.


----------



## LBC (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe es kehrt bald wieder eine Trendwende ein.
Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen diese 24" kake...... verzeiht mir es ist einfach so. 
Hoffentlich macht Danny bald wieder ein Video auf nem 26"


----------



## ride (1. Oktober 2009)

geht mir genau so! mit 24" kann ich irgendwie nicht viel anfangen...


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Oktober 2009)

> @ Marco, welche titanspeichen hast du verbaut? Gibts eventuell ein Link zum shop. BrÃ¤uchte sie fÃ¼r 26". LÃ¤nge muss ich mal gucken.....
> 
> hab jetzt DT- Revolution drin. Meinst du, das durch titanspeichen ein makanter gewichts unterschied zu stande kommt.



ich habe meine vor knapp 1 1/2 Jahren von http://www.velorution.de/
zwar sieht die Seite nicht allzu professionell aus ;-) aber der Typ hat echt Ahnung. Frag den einfach was Du machen solltest um mÃ¶glichst leicht und stabil zu sein. Nicht zwangslÃ¤ufig muss Titan leichter sein als Stahl, da man mit Speichenzahl und -kreuzung variieren kann.
Ich hab die DT ti 2mm Speichen fÃ¼r 3â¬ das StÃ¼ck (kÃ¼rzen 40Cent fÃ¼rÂ´s 20"). Bringt 100gramm und kostet 200â¬. Also genau so "Sinnlos" wie z.B. die Koxx Ti-Schrauben. Ich wÃ¼rdÂ´s nicht nochmal tun, meine ReiÃen so langsam weg. Vielleicht ist ein gutes Kosten/Nutzen verhÃ¤ltnis 50%Stahl, 50%Ti ...
Vielleicht hat er aber die Speichen jetzt da, die 2,3mm an der KrÃ¶pfung haben, das kÃ¶nnte man doch noch mal probieren ;-)
grÃ¼Ãe,
BjÃ¶rn


----------



## LBC (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die post. Ich bleib doch lieber bei stahlspeichen. Irgendwie hab ich noch nie positiven feedback über Titanspeichen gehört.

Werd als nächste maßnahme vorne Radial einspeichen, fahre HS 33 vorne von daher gehts.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Oktober 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> (geklaut von observedtrials.net)
> 
> CZAR in 24"
> 
> ...



Wann und Wo muss ich es Bestellen? Sowas brauch ich auch.!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2009)

wenn die wenigstens den rahmen etwas höher machen würden könnte man wenigstens den sattel halbwegs nutzen.


----------



## tinitram (1. Oktober 2009)

wird zeit dass die endlich auch 24er Rahmen ohne Sattelaufnahme produzieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Oktober 2009)

tinitram schrieb:


> wird zeit dass die endlich auch 24er Rahmen ohne Sattelaufnahme produzieren...



Find ich nicht, dann nerven Leute wenigstens nicht. Wofur auch sitzen. Ihr seit es doch gewöhnt.


----------



## 221pr`v (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find das Czar echt schick bis auf die Anbauteile und wenn ich Geld über hätte wäre garantiert ein 24" meine da die 26 " für mich einfach zu groß sind


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Oktober 2009)

ach gelapp. marc caisso is auchn zwerg und geht aufm 26" ab wie sau, le chat halt. alles nur kopfsache....;-)


----------



## jan_hl (1. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn die wenigstens den rahmen etwas höher machen würden könnte man wenigstens den sattel halbwegs nutzen.


jep, mein 24er marino is genauso "hoch" und ich aegere mich, dass ich das nicht anders bestellt hab...


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Oktober 2009)

Vincent's Koxx Sky - 8,1kg ohne Titan... mit neuem Sticky (26" - 500g)






http://vincenthermance.blogspot.com/2009/10/black-sky.html


----------



## ride (8. Oktober 2009)

8,1kg?? wie zum teufel kann ein bike so leicht sein?? auf jeden fall auch optisch eine geile kiste!  kann mir mal einer sagen womit man am leichtesten gewicht sparen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (8. Oktober 2009)

bei der bereifung kann mann viel rausholen und allgemein an laufräder / bez. scheibenbremse


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Oktober 2009)

für 26 gibts da mehr möglichkeiten mit der Reifenwahl, mit 20" biste da sehr eingeschränkt.

am leichtesten gehts, mit bereifung, Laufräder, und sonst halt aufs gewicht der restlichen parts achten


----------



## locdog (9. Oktober 2009)

mit nem tryall rear reifen kauf ich dem die 8,1 kilo nicht ab, ist nicht das erste mal das er die "warheit" sagt 
ich bin jetzt bei 8,7 mit disc, ich weis wo noch etwas zu holen ist aber nicht mit seinem setup


----------



## Eisbein (9. Oktober 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> mit nem tryall rear reifen kauf ich dem die 8,1 kilo nicht ab, ist nicht das erste mal das er die "warheit" sagt
> ich bin jetzt bei 8,7 mit disc, ich weis wo noch etwas zu holen ist aber nicht mit seinem setup



vincent sagt dazu: 



> With both stiky light* I am at 8,1 for the training bike without any titanium axle or bolt, nothinh prepared...





> * I also test for fews days the futur stiky light for the front. The structure is awesome, less than 500g et surely the option to put a light tube. It is to soon to be sure about that but the reactions are so good that I am pretty sure that it will work. It will make the combo tire-tube the lightest and definitly the best. About grip, it is as good as the old stiky, the one who tested it know what I mean...



der rahmen wiegt vermutlich ja auch nur so 1,5. Dazu dann single wall felgen, die leichten reifen...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> vincent sagt dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der ist sicherlich noch leichter als 1,5....


----------



## locdog (10. Oktober 2009)

klar ist der rahmen leichter als meiner, das habe ich auch mit einbezogen ABER, meine getunte VR felge wiegt 490g, das ganze HR wiegt 865g!!! HR reifen 840g VR reifen 460g also das ist dann alles auch wieddrum leichter als bei ihm mit try-all HR reifen. ich schetz mal das teil wiegt 200-300g mehr als er angibt


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2009)

warum sollte er sowas machen? Ergibt für mich keinen sinn...


----------



## locdog (11. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> warum sollte er sowas machen? Ergibt für mich keinen sinn...



dammit solche leute wie wir heis auf so ein sky werden und welche kaufen 
ist halt marketing.
beim hydroxx was er hatte als  die skys noch brachen am stuck hatte er 8,4 kilo angegeben mit standart TA reifen...das war sowas falsch die angabe !


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Oktober 2009)

das is doch normal.
bei den ganzen kfz's ist der durchschnittsverbrauch ja auch sehr nach unten gerundet


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Oktober 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> dammit solche leute wie wir heis auf so ein sky werden und welche kaufen
> ist halt marketing.
> beim hydroxx was er hatte als  die skys noch brachen am stuck hatte er 8,4 kilo angegeben mit standart TA reifen...das war sowas falsch die angabe !



jo ist ne sauerei, voll der beschiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (14. Oktober 2009)

Neue Magura-Halteschellen-mit-integriertem-Brakebooster Kombination von TNN. Hier im Review von TRA:

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=45549

und hier:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=45517

Die Besonderheit: 
Die haben die Plastikdinger weggelassen, was die justierung vereinfacht. Funktionieren tut das aber nur, wenn die Bremssockel richtig angeschweisst sind, durch das weglassen des Plastikdings die Bremskolben nicht mehr rotieren kann -> Es gibt nur noch "hoch/runter" und "Abstand zur Felge einstellen".


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2009)

Die plastikringe musst du aber am kolben weglassen und nicht an den schellen


----------



## jan_hl (14. Oktober 2009)

Jaja, ich weiss... ich hab halt das letzte halbe Jahr kein Deutsch mehr gesprochen und bekomm jetzt so langsam Probleme mit der Sprache


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (14. Oktober 2009)

vergess das tnn ding am besten wieder... ich glaub nicht das das die erwünschten erfolge bringt...

der alte 4punkt booster in verbindung mit so spezialschellen bringt deutlich mehr...


----------



## soma (14. Oktober 2009)

Eben, denn wenn die Aufnahmen unsauber geschweißt sind, kann man die Bremsbeläge nicht mehr gescheit zur Felge einstellen.
Magura hat sich schon was dabei gedacht, dass sie diese Plastikringe konstruiert haben


----------



## locdog (15. Oktober 2009)

in dieser sezon fahre ich die echo TR schellen, also baugleich wie die TNN und mus sagen, das system ist schteifer geworden (rb hebel) man hat auch keine probleme mit der scheis einstelerei, verdrehen tuht sich da auch nichts. eine korektur ist schnell gemacht.

der zweite plus punkt ist das die ganze konstruktion flacher ausfallt und die konstruktion sich weniger verbigt. betreibe das mit einem trialtech carbon boster. der ist zu diesem system gerade mal 1cm hoher und glaube nicht das man noch mehr raus holt mit diesem pattent. aber halte schellen ohne plastik ring sind TOP


----------



## Monty98 (19. Oktober 2009)

weiß jemand genaueres über die Bremse?

http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/175


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. Oktober 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> weiß jemand genaueres über die Bremse?
> 
> http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/175



Das ist eine Quad Bremse... Schau mal hier die vertreiben die Teile...

http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/index.php?cPath=2_12


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Oktober 2009)

ich sehe nur diesesn komischen post-mount adapter irgendwas........gefällt mir also gaar nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Oktober 2009)

Kurz zur Trickstufff Bremse. Schwer und Klobig, rund um: Gibt besseres für Geld.


----------



## erwinosius (20. Oktober 2009)

stimmt nicht.
Meine Magura Marta hat auch IS2000.
gruss
erwin


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=chasis+21k0

bäh, ne mischung aus dem sondermodell und dem alten - wie so oft scheint monty noch farbtöpfe vom Vorjahr über zu haben.
Das Sondermodell sieht cool aus, sofern man es nicht z.B. mit roten Laufrädern verschandelt.


----------



## trialisgeil (22. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir, trotz altem Design, noch um Welten besser als das offizielle, BlingBling-goldfarbene. 

Is einfach nicht meine Farbe und wirkt auf mich alles andere als "edel"...


----------



## bike 20 (26. Oktober 2009)

Neues 24" Ozonys: http://www.tribalzine.com/?Yohan-Triboulat-au-Roc-d-Azur-2009&lang=fr


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2009)

Kann es langsam nichtmehr sehen.
Wobei dieses wohl mit Abstand das Chicste der ganzen Welle ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (26. Oktober 2009)

die sehen alle mit richtigen parts gut aus. kann ich mir so vorstelllen.


----------



## erwinosius (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds schön.


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Oktober 2009)

Hermance's Hose nun offiziell...






- 100% POLYESTER
- 5 tailles : 9/12ans / S / M / L / XL

Prix : 49â¬


----------



## florianwagner (29. Oktober 2009)

boxt der jetzt auch???


----------



## AcaPulco (29. Oktober 2009)

Alder... wollte der wie Gilles n Trend setzn? Wenn ja... fail


----------



## locdog (29. Oktober 2009)

sieht das scheise aus  :kotz:

ich trage diese shimano hose. hat zwar keinen "trendigen" gay trial schriftzug oder sowas aber man muss dafur auch nicht die hose wechseln wen man sich das rad (hersteller) wechselt.






aber im ernst. diese XTR (auch XT) hose ist billiger !! bestimmt um einiges BESSER verarbeitet. KLEBT nicht an den schenkeln wens auch uber 30C ist und ist super ELASTISCH.
und geilste ist die ist so geschnitten das die gut hangt wen man gebugt ist (unsere typusche position), sieht man auch auf dem photo, ein klarer vorteil an denn kein trial hersteller gedacht hat beim vertigen uberteuerter scheis schorts.

sorry fur die harten Worte. habe trotz impfung ne grippe bekommen und bin mies drauf.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Oktober 2009)

also ich find die boxerhosen tiptop. sehen angezogen super aus.....echt......nicht jeder hat halt den gleichen geschmack, gottseidank....


----------



## TRAILER (29. Oktober 2009)

diese billige boxer hosen kosten normal endpreis 10-15 euro.
genau wie die billligen trial schuhe nicht mehr als nen 10er kosten.


----------



## kamo-i (3. November 2009)

NC-17 Sudpin 3 Ti Pedale mit Alu-KÃ¶rper und Titan Achse - Preis: um die 200â¬ ... 

Quelle: ridelite.blogspot.com


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. November 2009)

meine sind genausoschwer, für viel weniger geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (3. November 2009)

Welche hast du denn? Die "Try All CNC Simple Cage" für 80 Takken / ca. 297 gr. ???

...sage ja auch nicht, dass die gut sind. Dachte nur ich poste es mal.  =)


----------



## 221pr`v (3. November 2009)

Also wenn der Preis nicht so enorm hoch wäre, wäre das doch ne super Pedale oder nicht?! 

Niedriges Gewicht und vom Design und Aufbau sind die meiner jetzigen (Atomlab Trailking) sehr ähnlich und ich hatte noch nie so viel Grip 

Gruß
Norm


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. November 2009)

200tacken......is ja fast geschenkt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. November 2009)

Neue Vorbauten von Try All:










Mehr News hier: http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=45982
oder hier: http://monsterbear.wordpress.com/


----------



## locdog (6. November 2009)

ich sag nur MONTY 

aber ich finds gut. denn das so eine konstruktion ist halt geil


----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2009)

laut adam (tarty) kosten die dinger wohl nur 50â¬. Find Ich schon halbwegs fair fÃ¼r koxx verhÃ¤ltnisse.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. November 2009)

TryAll Vorbauten kostet ohnehin nur max. 50â¬, ist also nichts Neues.


----------



## sebi-online88 (7. November 2009)

Bald kommt der neue Syntace Vector Carbon 31,8mm in 740mm breite in den Handel...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. November 2009)

Dann wird erstmal einer oder zwei Bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (7. November 2009)

"bald"


----------



## Maxximum (8. November 2009)

@rainer: weißt du mehr über die vorraussichtlichen liefertermine??
ich hätte nämlich gerne 2 so schön breite vector lowrider und wart schon sehnsüchtig.


----------



## Fabi (8. November 2009)

Das "bald" von Rainer ist eher etwas zynisch gemeint.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als der Vector 31.8 Carbon damals angekündigt wurde. Da war noch die Rede von 710 oder 700mm Breite und ich hatte den Kauf fest eingeplant. Als der Lenker dann tatsächlich erhältlich war, kam die Ernüchterung: nur 680mm Breite. Ich hab mich riesig nicht gefreut.
Und da ich gerade Syntace kritisiere: Seht euch mal den passenden Vorbau an, "empfohlene Lenkerbreite bis 710mm". Bin mal gespannt, ob man das immer noch lesen kann, wenn die breiteren Lenker von Syntace erhältlich sind.


----------



## jem23 (8. November 2009)

ey lenker 140 eusen, vorbau nochma hundert


----------



## LBC (8. November 2009)

verrückt 
sag ich auch


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. November 2009)

bald isset so weit
der answer pro taper

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42512


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. November 2009)

jem23 schrieb:


> ey lenker 140 eusen, vorbau nochma hundert





LBC schrieb:


> verrückt
> sag ich auch



die lenker sind für den downhill einsatz bestimmt und dementsprechend getestet. das ist immer noch nicht selbstverständlich bei den meisten firmen. der strassenpreis wird ebenfalls noch um einiges günstiger sein. aber ordentliche carbonprodukte waren noch nie günstig!

die freigabe bei den vorbauten wird erfahrungsgemäß noch erfolgen.


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2009)

jem23 schrieb:


> ey lenker 140 eusen, vorbau nochma hundert



Lieber geb ich syntace 140 für den Lenker als tryall 100. 
Denn syntace hat erfahrung, die testen das und geben dir eine garantie. 
Tryall baut halt einfach so, wenn sie das überhaupt selber bauen, was ich stark bezweifle. 

Achja, nur mal so, der Tryall carbon lenker kostet 140Pfund 

Find den preis also schon fair.


----------



## 221pr`v (8. November 2009)

wer hat der kann würde ich sagen !


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2009)

wie oft geht so ein monty oder tryall lenker kaputt? Und wie oft geht so ein syntace lenker kaput?
Ich möchte meinen das man das geld nach 1,5-2 Jahren raushat.

Wer billig (im diesem sinne, keine namenhaften hersteller) kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## LBC (8. November 2009)

mir kommt kein Carbon ans Trialrad, vielleicht mal ein Carbon bremshebel


----------



## 525Rainer (8. November 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinen das man das geld nach 1,5-2 Jahren raushat.



syntace ist "leichter und gut". aber dass man sich geld spart gegenüber "schwer und passabel" wage ich zu bezweifeln. gut ist halt teurer.
die teamfahrer wechseln ihre lenker regelmässig aus. nicht nur im trialbereich. auf dem letzfährigen rasenmäherflohmarkt hat fabio schäfer glaub ich 10 gebrauchte syntace carbonlenker verkauft.


----------



## duro e (8. November 2009)

ich würde mir einfach nen lenker ausm downhill bereich kaufen der auch erprobt ist , sind manchmal nicht soo schwer halten aber . der ganze mist mit dem carbon lenkern a la tryall und so , die brechen zu viel einfach , ich will nicht das mein lenker bricht , nur weil ich mal auf eine stelle des lenkers geknallt bin die eventuell weniger robust ist .


----------



## ride (8. November 2009)

scheinbar halten hier viele try all produkte für qualitativ schlecht. warum ist mir persönlich nicht ganz klar. aber der try all carbon lenker hat meiner meinung nach eine viel bessere form als dieser syntace carbon lenker. also wenn schon carbon, dann würd ich lieber den try all fahren...


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2009)

ride schrieb:


> scheinbar halten hier viele try all produkte für qualitativ schlecht. warum ist mir persönlich nicht ganz klar. aber der try all carbon lenker hat meiner meinung nach eine viel bessere form als dieser syntace carbon lenker. also wenn schon carbon, dann würd ich lieber den try all fahren...



Syntace steht hinter seinen produkten. Sie verkaufen diese anscheind mit einem guten gewissen: http://www.syntace.de/misc/popup/article.cfm?id=822

Trialhersteller konnten bislang nur selten mit qualität und haltbarkeit bei akzeptablen gewicht glänzen. Es fehlen einfach tests und vernünftige entwicklung. 
Aber das thema gabs hier schon mal i-wo.


----------



## Ray (9. November 2009)

Die Qualität von Syntace mit der von TryAll zu vergleichen ist so als würde man Mercedes und Brilliance gegenüberstellen. Schlimm genug, dass der TryAll Stuff inzwischen auch in der Premium Preisliga spielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (9. November 2009)

Bevor hier weiter über Haltbarkeit usw. diskutiert wird bitte alle mal das untere Video ansehen.

http://www.syntace.de/fileserver/syntace/FILES/syntace_vr_3_testmachine_10_mb_130.wmv

An Syntace kommt einfach nichts ran und da kann man ruhig mal etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen. 

Hier auch noch einige Infos: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=4&pk=664


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2009)

was soll man da noch sagen
wenn TA und Co solche tests vorweisen können dann wäre es iO, aber da ja alles so schnell-/kurzlebig ist, dass sowieso lieber mehrmals jährlich die komponenten getauscht werden, wird von denen sowas nicht kommen. syntace ist echt das geld wert, so wie sie die lenker dort biegen, hab ich noch nie gesehen!
ich werde mir das in zukunft überlegen welchen lenker ich mir hole.

was mir aber auffällt, der vorbau wackelt auf dem prüfstand natürlich auch ordentlich, nimmt also energie mit auf. man sollte also auch nen syntace vorbau fahren, da die ergebnisse sonst hinfällig sein können. nimm mal nen steiferen vorbau, dann aht der lenker mehr zu ackern und hält vllt nicht mehr.

aber außer vro gibt es keine andere möglichkeit nen 125 20° oder so zu von syntace zu fahren... das ist schlecht find ich!

ich sag nur "don't compromise"


----------



## jem23 (9. November 2009)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Hier auch noch einige Infos: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=4&pk=664



habt ihr mal auf impact geklickt? 

ps: ich musste grad ersma brilliance googeln um das nachzuvollziehen lol
ich hätte den lenker jetz auch nich mit try all verglichen, auch wenns eingentlich
eher sinn machen würde mit anderen carbonlenkern zu vergleichen, aber, try all
is meiner meinung nach auch eher hochpreisig angesiedelt. Mir schwebt eher nen 
vergleich zu günstigen produktenvor , so wie der von answer, oder auch echo oder ZOO! 
Lohnt sich dat wirklich so endviel kohlen für nen lenker auszugeben das is doch der . 
Ich persönlich hab soviel geld nich und ich brauch so viel qualität auch ganich, aber
ich glaub für den einen oder wohlhabenden anderen is syntace schon ne gute wahl


----------



## kamo-i (9. November 2009)

jem23 schrieb:


> habt ihr mal auf impact geklickt?




lol!!!


----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

jem23 schrieb:


> ey lenker 140 eusen, vorbau nochma hundert



Du kannst dir auch einen Husselfelt fÃ¼r 20 oder 40â¬ kaufen, der wiegt dann 310gramm. Mal aufs Gewicht geguckt? 190gramm. Das ist L E I C H T B A U. Und Leichtbau kostet..............

Das Video ist krass. Ist das der Carbonlenker vom Foto? Mir macht das Angst wie sich der Lenker verbiegen kann


----------



## jem23 (9. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> ... 190gramm. Das ist L E I C H T B A U. Und Leichtbau kostet..............



 nee das is kein leichtbau, das is teuerbau, 
und billigbau kostet auch, nur weniger. 

ich hab das schon G E S E H E N, ich find den preis trotzdem irre
der lenker is bestimmt gut und mega leicht aber wie rainer schon 
meinte, relativ gute sachen gibs auch für billiger, das middem 
highend leichtbau macht halt nich für jeden sinn..


----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

O K A Y!
Ja klar. Ich seh es selber nicht ein mir jetzt einen Lenker oder ein Schaltwerk zu holen das mir grade mal 50 gramm bringt und dafÃ¼r jenseits der 100â¬ zu zahlen.


----------



## locdog (9. November 2009)

carbon ist halt handarbeit, da darf so ein lenker auch so viel kosten nur leider sind die lenker viel zu flach :|
wen sie doch noch die 12grad lenker raus geben wird es erstmals interesant aber trotzdem nur in eine richtung sprich, man muss einen langere vorbau haben um das zu kompensieren.

lieber nen "normalen" trial Lenker und denn 1 mal jahrlich tauschen.


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

Ist der Vector Lowrider Carbon eigentlich Downhilltauglich? Da steht zwar das es mit dieser V3-Downhill getestet wurde aber ich kenn mich dabei nicht aus.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=807#
Hier mal der Link dazu.
Das Gewicht ist ja echt krass. Sind die Vorbauen eigentlich auch leicht im gegensatz zu anderen? Mein Lenker wiegt 310 und der da nur 190. Ist natürlich ein Unterschied. Von meinem Vorbau hab ich kein Gewicht ansonsten würd ich's selber prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. November 2009)

ja, der lenker ist für den reinen bergabsport freigegeben. ich habe die 31,8mm variante am downhiller montiert.


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

Mit was für einem Vorbau fährst du den? Ich hab interesse daran 
Ich finde diesen, wo man ka 2 lenker reinstecken kann absolut hässlich und versteh seinen Sinn nicht


----------



## jan_hl (11. November 2009)

Gesehen auf observed:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=46060



> *First Triton titanium frame after a long break*
> Tritons haven't been produced for more than a year. [...]
> 
> Here you can see the first ordered frame. It goes to Canada in a few hours.
> ...



Titanrahmen sind sowas von sexy! 












Wer mehr sehen will: auf den Link oben klicken.


----------



## Schaaf (11. November 2009)

1,7kg?
Wow!


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2009)

> Titanrahmen sind sowas von sexy!


Das liegt einfach mal an den perfekten schweißnähten.


----------



## kamo-i (11. November 2009)

Boah, mir geht einer ab! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2009)

neue version vom Neon Bow:
http://www.richmondtrials.com/2009/11/review2009-neon-bow-v2-5-26/


----------



## locdog (11. November 2009)

leider arbeitet so ein titanrahmen ziemlich. bei uns fuhr einer nen triton und wahr nicht wirklich begeistert, wahr leider auch lackiert. der hier nicht und man sieht die ubergeilen schweisnahte


----------



## ride (11. November 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> neue version vom Neon Bow:
> http://www.richmondtrials.com/2009/11/review2009-neon-bow-v2-5-26/



macht einen guten eindruck! aber scheint mehr oder weniger eine kopie des rockmann kortz zu sein, und wenns da nicht preisvorteile gibt oder so, dann ist das teil eigentlich eher überflüssig


----------



## bike 20 (11. November 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> neue version vom Neon Bow:
> http://www.richmondtrials.com/2009/11/review2009-neon-bow-v2-5-26/


Wenn das Kevin sein neues ist, kannst du ihn dann mal fragen ob das ohne brake booster geht. Weil ich hab jetzt nämlich auch ein Bow und fahre aber noch mit Brakebooster.


----------



## speedy_j (11. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Vorbau fährst du den? Ich hab interesse daran



den da mit 55mm: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1677




Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen, wo man ka 2 lenker reinstecken kann absolut hässlich und versteh seinen Sinn nicht



die kombination habe ich auch noch hier rum liegen. so schlecht ist das nicht, da man erst mal schauen kann, wie man fahren möchte. (der sinn liegt bei der individualität) über geschmack lässt sich streiten, aber an der optik hab ich mich nicht gestört.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Wenn das Kevin sein neues ist, kannst du ihn dann mal fragen ob das ohne brake booster geht. Weil ich hab jetzt nämlich auch ein Bow und fahre aber noch mit Brakebooster.


Ich frag mal nach. Ist nicht Kevin's bike aber von seinem kumpel.

Tante Edith mag noch mal was loswerden: Kevin meinte das es wohl ziemlich gut funktioniert.


----------



## Icke84 (12. November 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Wenn das Kevin sein neues ist, kannst du ihn dann mal fragen ob das ohne brake booster geht. Weil ich hab jetzt nämlich auch ein Bow und fahre aber noch mit Brakebooster.



steht doch auf der seite, der rahmen ist so steif, dass er sogar ohne brakebooster fahren kann...


----------



## tha_joe (12. November 2009)

Die ersten Wochen ist das jeder Rahmen, entscheidend ist doch, wie schnell das Material durch die Scherbelastung müde wird und anfängt sich zu bewegen, und da geb ich dem Bow nicht die besten Prognosen. 
Allerdings finde ich es schön, dass er jetzt auf 135mm ist, und nicht mehr 116mm...


----------



## bike 20 (12. November 2009)

gut, ich habe die 116mm variante. Und fahr ihn jetzt mit Try All Brake Booster, sch**ß auf die paar gramm.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2009)

vllt jetzt nicht wirklich new, aber was ist das denn:







nicht nur, dass er verdammt unschön aussieht, er hat auch noch 2 schweißnähte und so eine verwarzte klemmung.
der blanke ekel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (13. November 2009)

Die Gabel klemmung ist doch ein riesenschrott.  
Dann hätten sie gleich 1 schraube nehmen können.

Hauptsache aus der rolle fallen . oder wie ? !


----------



## *Sickboy* (13. November 2009)

Über so eine Gabelklemmung freut sich jedes Knie!


----------



## trialbock (13. November 2009)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> Über so eine Gabelklemmung freut sich jedes Knie!


Aber echt . das ist ein trick und echo möchte wohl die protektoren wirtschaft ankurbeln


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2009)

Deng halt. Da wird nicht drüber nachgedacht. 
Man brauch dafür ja auch ein mega langen schaft...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. November 2009)

Nicht neu auf dem Markt, auch nicht neuwertig, aber selten.

Gerade im englischen Ebay entdeckt, aber soviel Geld habe ich dann gerade doch nicht Ã¼ber 
2x XTR Carbon-Booster
Wer weiÃ, vlt. kauft sich die jemand und verscherbelt mit den zweiten 

Martin


----------



## Schaaf (13. November 2009)

es gibt noch bikes mit V-Bremsen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2009)

Zu spÃ¤t


----------



## kamo-i (14. November 2009)

tzzz.... 




Schaaf schrieb:


> es gibt noch bikes mit V-Bremsen?


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2009)

Vielleicht Nu-Stuff:
http://www.bikestore.cc/images/BigImage/Brave_Pedale_Airbase.jpg

sollen nur 220g mit Aluachse wiegen....
wenn man jetzt ne Titanachse dazu baut dann ist man so bei ca 250g...
Obs was taugt???

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

Einsatzbereich - DH? Nein...


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Vielleicht Nu-Stuff:
> http://www.bikestore.cc/images/BigImage/Brave_Pedale_Airbase.jpg
> 
> sollen nur 220g mit Aluachse wiegen....
> ...



Sind die aus plastik? Bei so einem klotz kann ich mir das gewicht nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

Tja oder fake gewicht und die wiegen 550 
Eisbein bist du Fotograf? Entweder hast du viele Models, jeden Monat eine neue oder kennst ganz viele hübsche Gesichter


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. November 2009)

> Einsatzbereich - DH? Nein...



Warscheinlich nicht. Dies ist aber auch der Trial-Bereich - scheinst Du wohl vor lauter Langeweile übersehen zu haben ...


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Warscheinlich nicht. Dies ist aber auch der Trial-Bereich - scheinst Du wohl vor lauter Langeweile übersehen zu haben ...



wo steht'n was von trial?


----------



## Maxximum (15. November 2009)

@schaaf: ja ne is klar ne, schau mal in welchem unterforum du da rumhampelst. das muss einem doch auffallen wenn man seit 2 wochen in dem forum schwachsinn schreibt!

wenn du was zu dh wissen willst dann geh ins ddd forum. hier wirst du nur nustuff zum thema trial finden, denn, du wirst es nicht glauben, das ist hier das trial unterforum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (15. November 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Vielleicht Nu-Stuff:
> http://www.bikestore.cc/images/BigImage/Brave_Pedale_Airbase.jpg
> 
> sollen nur 220g mit Aluachse wiegen....
> ...



könnte mir auch vorstellen dass es sich um das gewicht einer pedale handelt. dann könnte es wieder hinhauen. außerdem ist der pedalkörper doch bestimmt von wellgo, steht nur bravemachine drauf und kostet deshalb etwas mehr


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

schwupp und weg


----------



## siede. (15. November 2009)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=652982#post652982


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Eisbein bist du Fotograf? Entweder hast du viele Models, jeden Monat eine neue oder kennst ganz viele hübsche Gesichter



stimmt in etwa alles  

@ siede's post. Ich bilder mir ein, den rahmen schon in nem video gesehen zuhaben. 
Schaut aber gut aus, ist vll. bisschen zu flach.


----------



## trialbock (15. November 2009)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=652982#post652982

Der Hula Hoop Ring  am Hinterbau wäre mal gar nix für mich


----------



## kamo-i (15. November 2009)

trialbock schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/sho...982#post652982
> 
> 
> Der Hula Hoop Ring  am Hinterbau wäre mal gar nix für mich



link geht nicht...


----------



## kamo-i (15. November 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=652982#post652982



sieht ja mal richtig ausgeglichen aus. also design/farbgebung... Richtig gut! Aber doppel-disc?  

...nagut. 

Aber die Ausfallenden sind ja mal geil gemacht!!!


----------



## tha_joe (15. November 2009)

Dann halt mit Doppel-HS: click...

Ist aber auch nicht unbedingt new, gibts schon länger, hat hier auch schonmal die Geschmäcker geschieden, aber irgendwie werden die MBK Bikes hier in Deutschland nicht so recht publik.
Mir gefällts aber auch.


----------



## Manuel2587 (15. November 2009)

Ich finde dass das Fahrrad voll ******* aussieht


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2009)

n Freund von mir fährt das und ich finde dass das Teil wirklich gut ausschaut. Und die Ausfallenden sind wirklich sehr durchdacht gemacht...
Nur leider hat das Teil einen Radstand voon 1200mm....
Ansonsten
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2009)

1200? Ich bin sicher du hast dich vertippt

1100 mit höheren tretlager und kürzeren streben geht ganz gut.


----------



## tha_joe (16. November 2009)

Freunde des gepflegten Leichtbaus, frisch beim Jan:
Trialtech Single Wall Felgen
Gleich schwer wie die Try All Hole, einen Millimeter breiter, und wenn sie so gut ist wie meine normale Trialtechfelge, dann hab ich ein neues Laufrad in Planung, das meinem jetzigen mal ordentlich das Wasser abgräbt in Sachen Gewicht!


----------



## locdog (17. November 2009)

is immer noch 60g schwehrer als die atomz


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. November 2009)

dafür funktioniert auf den atomz kein bremsbelag gescheit. (hab ich gehört)


----------



## locdog (17. November 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> dafür funktioniert auf den atomz kein bremsbelag gescheit. (hab ich gehört)



fahre die felge schon nen monat und die flache ist gleich gross wie bei denn alten try-all 
und wegstecken kann die auch...bis her 


was neues, scheise...ne, MIST 

sieht geil aus. auch die geo ist fein aber LEIDER nur fur 116mm naben was vollkommen daneben ist :|
WB: 1085
CS: 383
BBrise: 45
HA: 71,5
1706g

gabel 400 bei 794g mit optischer vertarkung 
lenker in 720 und 680  13grad rear und 10 grad up   220g


----------



## erwinosius (17. November 2009)

@ eisbein: nach seinen eigenen Angaben 1200....


----------



## hst_trialer (17. November 2009)

bisschen unschön viel schweißnaht am steuerrohr, aber sonst sieht der MIST gast edel aus...


----------



## Eisbein (17. November 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> @ eisbein: nach seinen eigenen Angaben 1200....



Naja ich habe bis jetzt eher weniger Fahrräder mit einem solchen radstand gesehen.


----------



## erwinosius (17. November 2009)

ok...habe mal wegen deinen Bedenken nachgegoogelt....du hattest recht....i'm sorry....
nach langem suchen fand ich dies...."Empattement 1060mm"

naja....werde das nächste Mal meine Quellen besser prüfen...
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. November 2009)

wasn krasser MIST.


----------



## luckygambler (17. November 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> ."Empattement 1060mm"



miam lecker! meine farben und auch in meiner grösse, ob das eine zukünftige liebesgeschichte wird??


----------



## ecols (18. November 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> ok...habe mal wegen deinen Bedenken nachgegoogelt....du hattest recht....i'm sorry....
> nach langem suchen fand ich dies...."Empattement 1060mm"
> 
> naja....werde das nächste Mal meine Quellen besser prüfen...
> ...



Vielleicht genauer zuhören. Wortlaut war: "It feels like 1200..."


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2009)

http://www.richmondtrials.com/2009/11/reviewkoxx-black-sky/


----------



## locdog (19. November 2009)

falls sich jemand fragte wie das genau bei Ozonys mit der radverstellung funktioniert. hier sieht man es! also man konnte es doch auf 10mm durchbohren...also wens mit dem neuen monty nicht klapt wird's ein blackcanibal 
http://www.ozonys.com/site-internet/Page-technique.html


----------



## Eisbein (20. November 2009)

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=46176


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (21. November 2009)

..mist-is ja leichter als meins...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Robin_Meier (21. November 2009)

sieht voll geil aus ! und ausnahmsweise mal ein 24 das nich so extrem auf straße ausgelegt is  .... schönes ding !


----------



## kamo-i (21. November 2009)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> sieht voll geil aus ! und ausnahmsweise mal ein 24 das nich so extrem auf straße ausgelegt is  .... schönes ding !



Gleiches habe ich mir auch gedacht. Schön mal zu sehen, dass es auch anders geht! Und ohne Sattel... ^^


----------



## ride (21. November 2009)

aber trotzdem, wer braucht diese bikes?? dann könnte man ja auch noch 18" und 22" und was weiss ich noch alles fahren.. find ich einfach völlig überflüssig!


----------



## erwinosius (21. November 2009)

ich finde das bike echt schön...und wer braucht das? naja ich stells mir als guten kompromiss zwischen 26 und 20" vor....
Aber für Leute die nur auf eines der beiden schwören natürlich nichts.
gruß
erwin


----------



## tinitram (21. November 2009)

ride schrieb:


> aber trotzdem, wer braucht diese bikes?? ...



z.B. Ich 
Wenn man sich erstmal an die Geo eines Rades gewöhnt hat will man doch nicht mehr wechseln. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung irgendwann nen Rahmen mit Sattel nehmen zu müssen, wenn meiner mal wegbrechen sollte...



ride schrieb:


> dann könnte man ja auch noch 18" und 22" und was weiss ich noch alles fahren.. find ich einfach völlig überflüssig!



BTW: gibts doch alles schon
http://koxx.fr/index.php?lg=fr_FR&sec=trial&pg=bikes&btype=bike&pager=2&id=HDDB4afec11df36e0


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. November 2009)

wer weiß? vllt. fahren wir bald alle 24"........nichts ist unmöglich meine freunde. vielleicht ist das die zukunft. vielleicht aber auch nicht.
mir egal. ich finds nicht schlecht das rad.


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2009)

tinitram schrieb:


> z.B. Ich
> Wenn man sich erstmal an die Geo eines Rades gewöhnt hat will man doch nicht mehr wechseln. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung irgendwann nen Rahmen mit Sattel nehmen zu müssen, wenn meiner mal wegbrechen sollte...
> 
> 
> ...



das stimmt, dein rad fährt sich ganz lustig. Im sinne von spassig.

Besonders für die etwas kleineren und schmächtigeren unter uns ist das eine durchaus ernste alternative.


----------



## bike 20 (21. November 2009)

ich finde das Rad echt fetzig, und wie hier schon gesagt wurde, vielleicht ein guter kompromiss zwischen 20 und 26 zoll.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. November 2009)

Ich will ich will ich will!
Genau was ich brauche, HÃ¶hen/Weiten vom 20" und FahrspaÃ vom 26"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (21. November 2009)

und wenn aber die Höhen/Weiten vom 26" und der Fahrspaß vom 20" das Resultat ist?!

dennoch: auch 26" entwickelte sich erst nen gutes Jahrzent nach dem 20" und ist heute nicht mehr wegzudenken.


----------



## ride (22. November 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> und wenn aber die Höhen/Weiten vom 26" und der Fahrspaß vom 20" das Resultat ist?!
> 
> dennoch: auch 26" entwickelte sich erst nen gutes Jahrzent nach dem 20" und ist heute nicht mehr wegzudenken.



das stimmt, aber im unterschied dazu, hat 20" einfach geschichte, weils vom bmx kommt und 26" hat seine legitimation weil es der versuch war/ist das ganze auch mit einem "normalen" mountainbike zu machen. 24" ist aber weder noch.. Ich seh einfach nicht ein warum man jetzt noch eine andere rad-grösse braucht. und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass dany mac und alle anderen auch alle ihre 24" tricks mit einem 26" rad machen könnten! Die mountainbike dirt/street fahrer machen das ja auch...

aber egal, wenns jemanden glücklich macht, dann soll er halt 24" fahren.. ich werd mich auch noch dran gewöhnen wenn alle damit rumfahren


----------



## locdog (22. November 2009)

viele sehen in 24" kombination von vorteilen eines 20 und 26". fur mich hingegen ist das der nachteil beider grossen


----------



## bike 20 (23. November 2009)

Endlich da:

http://www.biketrialstation.com/other/framedc2.jpg


----------



## MisterLimelight (23. November 2009)

> http://www.biketrialstation.com/other/framedc2.jpg



ich klick den link an, geh auf´n pott, komm wieder und es ist immer noch nicht fertig geladen!
1. Wo ist "da"? England?
2. Was ist das? Nen Koxx-Prototyp von 2004?  ;-)


----------



## -OX- (23. November 2009)

http://www.biketrialstation.com


----------



## bike 20 (24. November 2009)

"da" im sinne von: da sein, erhältlich.
Sorry das der Link nicht ging tut mir leid.
Das ist der neue Duncon Rahmen den auch Michal Nowak fährt (und wenn mich nicht alles irrt auch mit entworfen hat)
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3526642"]http://www.vimeo.com/3526642[/ame]


----------



## locdog (24. November 2009)

michal nowak hat mit dem projekt nichts zu tuhen. der rahmen solte NUR fur den R.Kumorowski sein. als gesponsorter fahrer. daraus wurde dann doch nichts. geo solte sein wie koxx XTP vor 2 jahren. wen schon jemand an dem projekt mitbewirkt hat ist das der Rafal Klisinski von BT 

das hier solte aber doch eher interesanter sein. sehr eng mit Karol Servin entwickelt. fahrt das teil schon fast nen jahr
http://zumbicycles.com/english/t20.php


----------



## bike 20 (24. November 2009)

Oh, entschuldige. 
Du hattest mal in einem anderen Fred irgend sowas erzählt, aber da muss ich das völlig durch einander gehauen haben. 
Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir der Duncon sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob die wirklich neu sind, tarty hat sie als neu drinne
http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11064

Hält das auch bei 580g?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. November 2009)

Hab ne Hoffmann drauf die fast gleich viel wiegt (595g) und die hält. 
Die Atomz liegt z.b. auch bei unter 600g.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. November 2009)

ich hab die HR-DOB mal aus gag nachgewogen.. 564gr, ungeflext


----------



## tha_joe (26. November 2009)

Man muss aber zu den Felgen dazusagen, dass sie einen entsprechenden Fahrstil voraussetzen! Diesen mal angenommen halten sie...!


----------



## bike 20 (29. November 2009)

Netter neuer 20zoll Rahmen von RockMan.
Die Geo ist auch ganz ansprechend.
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11068


----------



## Eisbein (29. November 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Netter neuer 20zoll Rahmen von RockMan.
> Die Geo ist auch ganz ansprechend.
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11068



Zu nikolaus kommt noch ein neuer 26" Rockman. 
Mehr darf ich noch ne sagen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (29. November 2009)

Oh, da bin ich gespannt.
Naja du hast ja die Kontakte mitm Kevin.


----------



## Thomas (5. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

